# A very shy hello



## Molly's Mum

Hi everyone,

It's taken a while to pluck up the courage to actually post anything - so here goes....

I have 2 of the most wonderful, gorgeous Red Boxers - Max is 5 & half and Molly is 4 in June. They are both pedigree and KC registered. For the past 2 years I have thought long and hard about mating them, researching their pedigrees, getting the necessary health checks - to which the both scored wonderfully. Read everything I could.

On Molly's last heat, they did actually mate once and tied. Since that day I have been a nervous wreck; visiting my vet and watching Molly's every move. She is 45 days and was scanned yesterday and we saw 4 beautiful little pups; through my tears Although deep down I already knew my baby was going to be a mum.

I have ordered my whelping box & kit, read every book I can lay my hands on; Book of the Bitch being a godsend. I have changed her diet as advised and am trying to do everything I am supposed to.

I have read so much wonderful threads on here and am totally amazed at how nice & helpful people are too each other. I have so many questions and basically would love some friendly advice as I am becoming so nervous and just want to do right by my girl.

Molly's Mum x


----------



## Guest

Welcome to the forum. 

I would recommend reading Candysmum thread on the jouney of a first time ltter.

It is epic but probably really useful for you. There are some wonderful experienced breeders on here who will be happy to answer any questions i am sure


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi, thank you for replying.

I have read all 300+ pages and it was so lovely and have picked up some useful info, that was why I finally plucked up the courage to post something, people were so lovely


----------



## Guest

Hi and welcome!

It sounds like you are doing the right things, getting all the info, doing your research and getting your dogs tested!

Looking forward to reading the countdown threads 

xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Thanks

There are 2 things I'm a little confused about; length of pregnancy and diet.
I was 1st told 64 days then my vet said yesterday 63 and the book of the bitch says about 60??
Also I have been giving Molly rice pudding everyday on top of her normal diet and am now considering changing her to puppy food - is that a good idea?

x


----------



## Guest

I'm not a breeder, so i'm not really qualified to comment but:

a dogs pregnancy can last from 60-65 days i think, with 63 being the average.

No idea about the rice pudding, but i know its reccomended to switch to a good quality puppy diet whilst pregnant. HTH xx

edit: she's gorgeous


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

HIya...welcome to the forum


----------



## Molly's Mum

Yea I think she's gorgeous too, although I am a little biased. 
I introduced the rice pudding as I was told it would do her and do the pups a world of good and she is loving it!! Max it too, as he can't be left out. She is tending to eat little and often now as her tummy is growing rapidly. Max is a little bemused by it all; as she doesn't want to play as much which is unheard of, all she wants is to be cuddle my me at the moment and lots of attention.


----------



## Tigerneko

I think you can start feeding them puppy food when she gets into the last 3 weeks of pregnancy, that's when her appetite will start changing. I only know that from college though, someone else will be able to expand later  if she's into the 'little and often' eating pattern then it sounds like you're around the right time to start giving her the puppy food


----------



## Molly's Mum

Thanks for that, I was thinking of mixing it to begin with - half & half as I don't want to upset her tummy.

Any advice about her excercise; she is used to 2 walks a day, running through the fields with Max, for the past couple of weeks I have kept her on her lead and reduced the distance as she is getting tired easily.

Sorry I have so many questions; by the end of this I think I will of aged 10 years; god knows what I am going to be like when she actually whelps x


----------



## Georges Mum

What brilliant news! I am sure there are people here that will help you - i can name a few!!!

I haven't bred but i know that some breeds have a liklihood on the number of days etc and also i can;t answer the food question - only to confirm that they go onto pup food but what you are doing may be fine also - cav has just had pups, talk to tashi and Rach too. I hope that helps - don't forget to keep us posted!! 

Pics a MUST!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Huge thanks, I was a little nervous of posting!

Could someone let me know how I put Molly's photo where my name comes up, I have tried to look but haven't a clue::blushing:


----------



## Georges Mum

edit profile - on the left at the top, then look down and click edit avatar, then you need to browse, and then upload. I am not great at explaining things like this!!!!LOL's welcome!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Right I've given it a go, fingers crossed


----------



## Molly's Mum

Ah Molly is there, thanks for your help x


----------



## Guest

Hi  Welcome to the forum hope you enjoy it. You will get loads of help and good advice from here.


----------



## Molly's Mum

I can see myself becoming totally addicted - it's just so nice having somewhere I can chat and get friendly advice; just hope I don't bore everyone sensless with my endless questions


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> I can see myself becoming totally addicted - it's just so nice having somewhere I can chat and get friendly advice; just hope I don't bore everyone sensless with my endless questions


Just remember we are addicted too.


----------



## Molly's Mum

Right off to walk my babe, thanks so much to everyone for making me feel so welcome xx


----------



## vizzy24

Hi welcome to the forum. I love boxers!!!! Lovely looking girl you have there. Good luck with your dogs pregnancy


----------



## Katie&Cody

Hiya!!

Just wanted to say Welcome to the Forum - it is a really lovely place to be..!!

Although Im not a breeder, there will be many on here who can offer you great advise - I hope it is a smooth pregnancy for your gorgeous girl - I love boxers... so can't wait to read your updates and see how you get on!!

Good Luck with everything x


----------



## Molly's Mum

I am so pleased I plucked up the courage to post, it's lovely hearing from people.

Molly has struggled today with the heat, she wanted to be outside in the garden with Max & me but just got too hot. Although they have both had a nice treat of a Mr Whippy ice cream!!

It's amazing how she has quietened down; she is normally bounding around full of mischief and always playing with her toys. Now sleep seems her priority or having her tummy rubbed and she follows me around from room to room; even laying in the bathroom when I had a shower this morning.


----------



## Molly's Mum

Morning,

My girl has gone from a dog who hates getting up in the morning to a very early riser, I think her bladder is to blame. This morning she was eyeing up her tummy very suspicously, you know the way dogs do with their heads tilted. So I am presuming she can feel the pups moving. Molly is now 6 & half weeks; so any ideas, would she be able to feel them moving inside her?

I can't believe we only have just over 2 weeks to go - panic


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Morning,
> 
> My girl has gone from a dog who hates getting up in the morning to a very early riser, I think her bladder is to blame. This morning she was eyeing up her tummy very suspicously, you know the way dogs do with their heads tilted. So I am presuming she can feel the pups moving. Molly is now 6 & half weeks; so any ideas, would she be able to feel them moving inside her?
> 
> I can't believe we only have just over 2 weeks to go - panic


Hi Molly's Mum & welcome :thumbup:
Molly will definitely be able to feel her babies now & if she is 
relaxed enough laying next to you, within the week you should too!
She may soon start to turn very quickly & bite at the alien beings in her sides.
Her bladder will now need emptying much more frequently & this
will get steadily worse as the pregnancy progresses, so lots of garden trips!
Wishing you lots of luck with your litter


----------



## reddogs

Hi there our pups will be 3 weeks tomorrow and I can tell you it is a wonderful thing

My experience (and I am not an experienced breeder this was our first)

Didn't change her food just fed her more and added some cottage cheese
She went out for walks up until the last day really and just slowed down rather than bounding away as usual
Ate a biscuit on the morning she gave birth then didn't want normal food
Could not stay out of the garden, agitated and pooing (small sloppy ones) for about 3 hours before she took herself into the whelping box and refused to come out
Gave birth with no problems, had to help one pup hlf the way out and one leg of another otherwise all OK
She ate everything that came out of her except the babies - ugh!
Being longhaired it was hard to clean her bits up but she did sort herself out overnight

After she had the babies we had to really encourage her to got out for a wee, lead on as soon as her front feet were out of the whelping box
Fed & watered her in the box since she didn't want to leave
Contrary to what everything tells you - she did not want the puppies touched or moved for the first several days, got very stressed about it so we had to leave her alone with her newspaper bed and not touch it or them at all - OK tho' it doesn't smell 
Wish we had waited another day to have the dew claws off - for her sake not the pups

Definitely wish I had had one of the whelping mats (2 in fact) from 'newdog' before she gave birth as she wouldn't have been able to dig it up
Glad I got the biggest whelping box I could for after the first week
Didn't need the heat mat - pups moved away rather than to it, probably the time of year

I know we had it very easy but don't panic and take things as they happen, have the phone number handy of someone who is experienced as a breeder so you can ring them if you are at all concerned and they will tell you if things are normal or not

Can't think of anything else at the moment

You should be able to start seeing tiny little flutters as the pups start moving and then you will start to see definite kicks and then be able to feel them 

Good luck and enjoy the experience


----------



## jilly40

hi there n welcome carnt wait 4 pics when the pups arrive  xx


----------



## Nicky09

Welcome to the forum she's a beautiful girl. Good luck with the pregnancy


----------



## Molly's Mum

Thanks everyone for the info, just reading the threads helps loads.

I think my partner thinks I've completely lost the plot as Molly is all I can think & talk about. I went into complete panic mode this morning having forgot to order a heat pad!!

Changed Molly's food today over to puppy food which she seemed to enjoy, she is still eating little & often and loving the rice pudding. I stocked up yesterday with evaporated milk ready for the birth. She is so clinging with me at the moment, just hope I can help her when & if she needs it. And snore - I have never heard anything like it 

x


----------



## Guest

Erro and welcome!

My girl minni is due in 9-10 days...and watching her tummy ripple with the puppies moving inside her is amazing...
I could sit and watch it all day long and never get tired of doing so.

Good luck with everything

Sammy


----------



## Molly's Mum

Thanks Sammy, I can't wait to see her tummy move, she loves me stroking it and wants loads of love at the moment. Is this your 1st littler & what breed is Minni?

Thanks Reddogs for all your help, its nice to hear from someone who's been through it.

I am so amazed at the size of her teats, I hope the little ones have big mouths as the are huge

Rach x


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Thanks Sammy, I can't wait to see her tummy move, she loves me stroking it and wants loads of love at the moment. Is this your 1st littler & what breed is Minni?
> 
> Thanks Reddogs for all your help, its nice to hear from someone who's been through it.
> 
> I am so amazed at the size of her teats, I hope the little ones have big mouths as the are huge
> 
> Rach x


Erro Rach..Yes this is her first and shes a shih tzu...i will take some photos and show you her..shes blimmin massive!!
I think shes having baby elephants and not puppies 
Sammy x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Would love to see some pics

Must admit Molly's tummy is getting so big, I was really surprised when they said 4 pups, although I am slightly relieved; hopefully they pair of us will cope!!

Are you getting nervous? I most definitely am, can't wait as well...


----------



## mollyismyworld

Hi,

I can't comment on the breeding as I am just a pet owner, but wanted to say hi and nice to meet u..lovely pic. xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi & thanks Mollyismy world.

Great name Molly isn't it??


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Would love to see some pics
> 
> Must admit Molly's tummy is getting so big, I was really surprised when they said 4 pups, although I am slightly relieved; hopefully they pair of us will cope!!
> 
> Are you getting nervous? I most definitely am, can't wait as well...


Erro Rach...yes im nervous..but Devildogz a member on here is helping us get ready and organised and she explains everything to me...
The scans are not always right..sometimes..there are more
Talk to Devildogz..im sure she will explain...shes lovely:001_wub:

Sammy


----------



## mollyismyworld

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi & thanks Mollyismy world.
> 
> Great name Molly isn't it??


Lovely name!!

And they are all so different I bet!! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hiya Sammy, yea the vet said they may be a few hiding!! I think 4 is a very nice number and I've had a word with Molly's tummy!!!

I didn't think I would be this nervous, if Molly isn't following me around I find myself looking for her. I think you can safely say we are inseperable and will continue to be. By the time the big day arrives I think I will be a nervous wreck.

Yea I think Molly is a cool name, a proper girly name, and my Molly is most definitely a right girlie......

x x


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya Sammy, yea the vet said they may be a few hiding!! I think 4 is a very nice number and I've had a word with Molly's tummy!!!
> 
> I didn't think I would be this nervous, if Molly isn't following me around I find myself looking for her. I think you can safely say we are inseperable and will continue to be. By the time the big day arrives I think I will be a nervous wreck.
> 
> Yea I think Molly is a cool name, a proper girly name, and my Molly is most definitely a right girlie......
> 
> x x


I just had a look for you Rach...and it says Boxers average litter is 6-8
Sammy


----------



## Molly's Mum

Cheers Sammy, Molly & me have most defo decided the 4 is such a nice number think we will stick with that lol!!! Maybe wishful thinking on our part 

Molly was 1 of 12 and Max 1 of 10 !!!!!

Whatever will be, will be - just hoping that Molly & the pups are all healthy and fine but I love the number 4 lol
x


----------



## Luvdogs

Hi there and welcome  good luck with your girls litter


----------



## candysmum

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi, thank you for replying.
> 
> I have read all 300+ pages and it was so lovely and have picked up some useful info, that was why I finally plucked up the courage to post something, people were so lovely


Glad you enjoyed it 

I still can't believe that its all over and the pups have been gone 2 and 3 weeks already. its like the year has flown by as we started the process in january.

if there is anythign you need to ask ask away there are so many people here that will help As you have seen from my thread. Everyone that stayed up with me that night and helped me during the last few days i will never be able to repay their kindness it just proves that there are plenty out there.

and we will all help where we can
x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Thanks Lovedogs, everyone is being so nice; it's lovely.


----------



## Molly's Mum

Thanks Candy'sMum

Must admit some of your posts made wipe away a tear, it was really lovely to read, very special. I finally plucked up the courage to post thanks to you

Candy is goregous so where her pups, I bet your missing them, I am trying not to think that far ahead at the moment.

x


----------



## cav

Hi and welcome!:thumbsup:

your dogs are lovely
ive got 4 cavs,1 staffie and 1 st bernard!
ive just had a litter of 7 cavaliers but sadly we lost one!
good luck with it all :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Morning All,

hiya Cav, thanks for the good luck wishes I think I am going to need them 
I am more nervous about Molly than I ever was having my own kids!!
You sound like you have your hands full, a St Bernard; I would love to see some photo's.

I think Molly has hit the stage of eating everything in site, she appears permanently hungry and is devouring everything she see's. And pee, she is forever trotting off to the garden!! Not sure if it's just Boxers or all breeds but her teats and surrounding area are huge and I mean HUGE!!

I think I am developing OCD as well lol, I am living & breathing Molly and the impending birth - finally losing the plots me thinks - well the rest of the family think that!!

x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

How impatient am I!!!

I keep putting my hands on Molly's tummy (Day 48) hoping to be able to feel the pups moving inside, no movement yet - I want to feel them......


----------



## cav

Molly's Mum said:


> Morning All,
> 
> hiya Cav, thanks for the good luck wishes I think I am going to need them
> I am more nervous about Molly than I ever was having my own kids!!
> You sound like you have your hands full, a St Bernard; I would love to see some photo's.
> 
> I think Molly has hit the stage of eating everything in site, she appears permanently hungry and is devouring everything she see's. And pee, she is forever trotting off to the garden!! Not sure if it's just Boxers or all breeds but her teats and surrounding area are huge and I mean HUGE!!
> 
> I think I am developing OCD as well lol, I am living & breathing Molly and the impending birth - finally losing the plots me thinks - well the rest of the family think that!!
> 
> x x


Hi
She sounds just fine to me my girls always go the toilet alot as well
What are you feeding her on and have you wormed her yet?
Mine are 3 weeks on friday and it as gone so fast they have opened their little eyes are trying to walk aaaw it is lovely to watch.

As for the scan my vet never gets the number right my vet said there would be more than one this time and yes she as seven lol!
If you have any questions just ask as lots of us will try our best to help you!
As for OCD im the same with every litter i think we all are these are our family,try not to worry im sure she will be fine
karen


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi Karen

Thanks for the message

Molly is on eukanuba, in the past couple of days I've been mixing with the puppy food as well. Also she has been having rice pudding every day (which she loves) and a few treats i.e. chicken & pasta. She was off her food a couple of weeks ago but her appertite has really kicked in now. Started worming her on Saturday, our vet gave us a bottle of Pancur and suggested 5ml every day until 3 days after whelp. Although I am a bit worried that is too much??

I am starting to realise that the scan may not be too accurate, although 4 does sound a nice number for a 1st little

Molly's whelping box should arrive today, so going to put it together tonight so she gets used to it. She is doing to well though and taking it all in her stride (wish I could say the same for me!!) When do you normally start taking temperatures, I was thinking around day 56? I can't believe she has 2 weeks to go, she is so big, she is carrying very high up around her ribcage.

Thanks for your help, everyone is being sooo nice.
Rach x


----------



## reddogs

Go to the Intervet site and you will get the accurate dosage for the Panacur, make sure you know which solution it is you are giving, it is also in accordance with her current weight not her orginal weight so will increase and yes it sounds like a lot but it is needed.

I wouldn't put the whelping box up until a bit nearer unless you've got room they take up a lot of space and 1wk - 10 days is enough time unless she is very insecure

I didn't take temperatures and she just got on with it .... didn't feel the need to do that

You should start to see the little ripple of the babies and then in the last week or so the kicking and bouncing around 

Have fun


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi reddogs, I was starting to get a tad paranoid about feeling the pups, although she is sitting beside me on the couch now and I am pretty sure I felt a tiny little flutter - maybe......

I've checked the Panacur dosage and it's does appear to be right. 

Thanks

Rach x


----------



## Molly's Mum

I felt the puppies moving:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I am one very happy Molly's Mum!!!!


----------



## reddogs

Hurrah!!! see all good things ..


----------



## Hb-mini

Hello!!

I have no advice im afraid as i have no breeder experience. However i notice you are in Loughborough!!! Me too!! :thumbup:

good luck with everything! x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I felt the puppies moving:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I am one very happy Molly's Mum!!!!


WooHoo ain't it lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Morning

Day 51 - Well we have gone from not being able to feel the pups, to Molly's tummy being a hive of activity; it's so wonderful :thumbup:

Molly's whelping box arrived yesterday, so I put it up, filled it with lovely blankets and made it fit for a princess. She had a quick sniff and looked at me as to say - "if you think I'm having my precious babies in there you can think again". I even ended up sitting in there trying to encourage her - she's not having a bar of it!!

Molly's has been carrying very high up around her ribs, then suddenly they dropped down yesterday and she looks massive and is officially waddling around and not liking the stairs very much. She also proudly showed me a lovely hole she has dug herself in the garden

Rach x


----------



## kiera09

Hiya, my girls on day 52! I havn't felt any movements yet though  She might of ovulated a couple of days after the ties?Who knows! I'm so happy for u! I'm gunna be sooo excited when I feel a movement!:001_tt1: 
We're putting up Cocos whelping box this weekend! I hope she likes it! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

hiya

Wow you are 1 day in front of us. I was getting very paranoid about not feeling her pups, then I just felt a gently ripply. Now if Molly changes position, I can actually feels the lumps; it's soooo exciting

Good luck with the whelping box, Molly just eyes hers up and walks away head in the air. If I don't watch her I am convinced she'll have them on my bed:yikes:

Is this your 1st litter.

Rach x


----------



## kiera09

Hiya, OMG!  I've been feeling her belly n I've felt like 6 movements! I always thought u couldn't feel them moving till the last week! It's amazin! So happy !!! I cant stop smiling! 
Yer this is our first litter, Im so excited! Is this you're first litter? 
I've been getting Coco used to her paddling pool (filled with shredded paper-not water!) If all goes to plan shes having them in the shower room downstairs, shes been nesting loads aswell so I think she likes it!
Why not put some shredded paper in mollys box?She might nest! The nxt 10 days are gunna drag! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

A very sunny Day 52

Molly is no amused with the hot & sunny weather -she doesn't like it:thumbdown:

I am so proud of her; she is taking everything in her stride and 'blooming', her coat is shining and she is loving the extra attention.

I even found her this morning cuddled up in her whelping box; maybe she does like it after all :thumbsup:

Hope everyone has a brill weekend in the sun

Rach x


----------



## kiera09

Hiya, ur welping box is lovely! I've just got bac from B&Q and their wood cutters out of order Nevermind will have to try in the week
Is this ur first litter? Im glad Molly likes her box! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hiya Kiera

Thanks, yea very pleased with the whelping box. Another Boxer breeder makes them and he made it specially for Molly

Yea this is Molly's 1st litter and so far she is handling everything beautifully. She is a very kissy/licky dog so I think her babies are going to continually wet from all her attention!!

Rach x


----------



## Vixie

glad she has started using the whelping box, she looks very comfy in there  what day is she on now?


----------



## Molly's Mum

Thanks Vixie, she is day 53 - can't believe how quickly its going. Really starting to get nervous now

Rach x


----------



## Vixie

not long at all now then, dont worry you and her will be fine, its surprising how well you cope when things start you just go into a kind of auto pilot and instinct kicks in.

And remember we are all here if you need anything weather it be for advice, support, reassurance or just someone to chat to


----------



## kiera09

Hiya Mollys mum! I'm getting nervous now!The "wot ifs" setting in, but I'm sure Coco will be fine! She a VERY affectionate girl!Her pups I think will also be drenched with kisses! Off to BnQ later to try n get that wood cut,fingers crossed they've fixed the mecine! :nonod:But as its Sunday I wnt hold my breath! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Day 53 (Oh my god)!!

Well after bugging Kerry (DD) this morning - wondering when I should start taking Molly's temp; I have started today.

a.m. 37.3
p.m. 37.4

Molly is not at all impressed with me doing it

She has also had me worried today as she hadn't eaten all day and even turned her nose up at her rice pudding, which is not normal. So tonight I've made her some scrambled eggs, which she devoured. I can see for the next week she is going to have me wrapped around her little paw and feeding her whatever she wants!!!

Everything has now arrived, heat pad, vetbed and a big jar of Nescafe for me.

I am having a few problems with the pups Dad; Max - he has the major hump He doesn't like it that Molly doesn't want to play and he keeps giving her rear end a sniff; as if to say something if very, very different. He has now taken to being off his food and majorly sulking. Deep Joy!!

I officially live in a mad house:w00t:

Rach x

p.s. Big hugs & thanks Kerry


----------



## kiera09

Hiya, I've been taking her temperature since day 49, funny enough she didn't seem to mind! Her average temps around 37.3.
My other male dog has bin sniffing her alot, trying to hump her!and wanting to play - She's not impressed either! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hiya

Max isn't interested in that, he just seems really down, I've tried making a fuss of him but he's used to Molly being a total nutter; playing all the time and chasing him around and she's just not interested in him

Rach x


----------



## cav

Morning...ooow not long
Mine were nearly a week early so keep a eye on her
How is she today?


----------



## Molly's Mum

Morning Cav,

A week early OMG really, were they all ok??? You've made me panic now lol

Took her temp this morning 37.3, so all seems quiet (fingers crossed).

She is so good bless her, her tummy is moving non stop but she just gives it a quick lick and then goes back to sleep, wish she would eat a bit more though, maybe it's the heat.

How are your pups doing??

Rach x x


----------



## cav

yes the were fine and all big
we lost one but was nothing to do with them being early.
they are all fine,hard work but lots of fun

the heat may make them come early so keep your eye on her
i bet you are soooo excited
carnt wait see these little pups


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well I'm doing her temp am & pm - thanks to Kerry bless her, who helped me out yesterday.

I am watching her like a hawk, I have this feeling that she is going to have them next Monday - god knows why

I am very excited but very nervous, I don't want to see her in pain and I'm worried that I will do something wrong when the time comes. Molly & I are moving downstairs on Friday, so I will be with her all the time. She does seem to be spending more time in her whelping box, although I'm sure she wants to have them on my bed 

I just hope a few people are around when she starts

Rach x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Nearly forgot, your pups are divine, they are so cute and they eyes on 1 of them are so beautiful, I bet they have that gorgeous puppy smell as well:001_wub:


----------



## cav

you will be fine
im sure one of us will be on here when she starts.
i have had a dog give birth on my bed before lol


im always the same (in a mad panic)but when they come you kind of just go with the flow.
ive had the box in my bedroom but ive just moved pups into the lounge so they can be part of the family


haha yes they have the puppy smell


----------



## Molly's Mum

Oh Molly

Molly has never dug a hole in her life, until now!! She has dug 4 enormous holes in the garden this morning and to make matters worse she looks so proud of herself.

She's now sprawled out on the stone floor in the kitchen completely shattered but very smug.....

x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Day 54

Temps
a.m. 37.3
p.m. 37.5

Molly's getting used the temp thing although I think she just tolerates it for the treat afterwards.
She's eaten loads more today and the pups are going mental inside her belly, it's like they are practicing for the olympics in there. She doesn't even flinch now as if it's the norm. I have decided I don't believe the scan prediction of 4, there is MORE

Rach x


----------



## kiera09

Hiya, just seen you've had Molly scanned!I think she'l have 6 maybe 7! 
How weird is this- I had a dream Coco had 9 pups n she lost 4,leaving 5, (It was uwfull) Then my BF'S sister had the same dream only Coco had 8 then 5! I cldnt belive it wen she told me!She didn't know bout my dream. Im hoping n praying we dont hava loss, I think I'd cry my eyes out. Think possitive  xx


----------



## cav

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, just seen you've had Molly scanned!I think she'l have 6 maybe 7!
> How weird is this- I had a dream Coco had 9 pups n she lost 4,leaving 5, (It was uwfull) Then my BF'S sister had the same dream only Coco had 8 then 5! I cldnt belive it wen she told me!She didn't know bout my dream. Im hoping n praying we dont hava loss, I think I'd cry my eyes out. Think possitive  xx


Hi
I hope you dont lose any but that is breeding it is so cruel at times i lost one of mine this time and others members have also lost pups lately
Im not trying be mean but you have to be strong and think of all this before breeding.
I hope you both have smooth deleveries and strong pups


----------



## kiera09

Hiya, Thanx Cav, I no theres been alot of losses lately  and I think it's been playing on my mind! Someone (With a hairless breed,cnt remember who sorry!) lost 3 pups, I felt so sorry for them, but like u said it happends, I'm prepared for the worse, but fingers crossed all goes well,  (for everyone x)


----------



## cav

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, Thanx Cav, I no theres been alot of losses lately  and I think it's been playing on my mind! Someone (With a hairless breed,cnt remember who sorry!) lost 3 pups, I felt so sorry for them, but like u said it happends, I'm prepared for the worse, but fingers crossed all goes well,  (for everyone x)


Yes it is so hard
DD lost 3,small-fluffy lost her 3 week old boy and i had to have one put to sleep
so please try be strong
i realy hope they are all fine

ok lets all send positive vibes so we dont lose any more


----------



## Molly's Mum

Morning

Yea lets have loads of positive vibes; I don't even want to think about what might happen 

Molly had a brill night, slept all the way through on my bed curled up beside me, although I must say she is snoring like never before!!!!!

Her temp this morning was 36.9, I had a stern word with her and told her in no uncertain terms that her babies aren't due until next week. She is now crossing her legs for me.

I've decided to take the scan with a pinch of salt, 4!! I don't think so, well if there are 4 then they are going to be huge little pups. My OH is convinced there's 6, I am settling on 5.


Rach x x


----------



## kiera09

Hiya, Yes we gotta think positive  Coco hada good nites sleep, (even though she pee'd n poo'd!) does Molly mess in the house now? That is abit low, take her temp again in the nxt few hrs,I had a scare the other day Cocos temp was 36.9 but rose to 37.3 in the hr! 
Cocos temp 37.2 this morning, shes eaten LOADS! She LOVES her sardines, are u feeding Molly sardines? xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

hiya honey,

Giving molly the some tuna in oil mixed with her puppy food, she loves it.
No she hasn't messed anywhere at all, I've been leaving the patio doors open all day and she just wanders in & out. 


I think her temp with bounce back up, so not panicking yet!! Like I said I've just got this strange feeling Monday night is when it's all going to happen, haven't a clue why

x


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Morning MM
My little girl went into labour within 12hrs of her temp hitting that low.

When is she actually due as I would be following her closely now  *


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hiya

I'm going to check her again in a bit, but she's being good and crossing her legs - next week pleaseeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*What a good girl... keeping her legs crossed  *


----------



## Molly's Mum

I keep telling her & everyone else it's going to be next Monday night about 11'ish. I have it all planned lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

p.s. Coco - Kiera's girl is going 1st - so Molly has to keep her legs crossed until coco has her babies; it's only fair - and yea I have finally lost the plot; blaming Sammy after last night.....


----------



## kiera09

Hiya guys! Well I just got a tiny bit ov milk from a back teat so it might not be long! I'll be checking my messages n this thread all the time now (especially monday!) I hope you're on here when she's in labour-I cnt wait much longer! Shes still gotta week though, I gotta pop out later as it's my daughters b'day tomorrow  (she's 3!) I hate going out even if it's for 2 hrs! 
Keep them crossed Molly!  xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Temp 36.9

I'm not panicking (well maybe just a little) She's absolutely fine, no panting, very content, still eating and the pups are still going crazy inside her tum so I just think wants to keep me on my toes. We've had another chat and both of us have decided Monday is a lovely day for the her babies to be born 

Of course I will be online, I'll be bugging Kerry, Cav & anyone else for advice. the necessaties are Molly, me, laptop & caffine

x


----------



## Guest

Dont listen to the scan we were scanned at 5 pups our diva had 8 some were dead though and they dont always show up on the screen 
You bug me all you like love 
And dont worry if she does go early its not un heard of..Are you going from her first mating ?


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi Kerry

Thanks for that :001_wub::

She only mated the once, so we know the exact date. I think she's fine, although I will be keeping a close eye on her, saying that she isn't leaving my side at the moment.

Yea I am putting the scan out of my mind, it doesn't matter how many little ones pop out, I'll be there to catch them  Without gloves (Sammy)

x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi Kerry
> 
> Thanks for that :001_wub::
> 
> She only mated the once, so we know the exact date. I think she's fine, although I will be keeping a close eye on her, saying that she isn't leaving my side at the moment.
> 
> Yea I am putting the scan out of my mind, it doesn't matter how many little ones pop out, I'll be there to catch them  Without gloves (Sammy)
> 
> x x


Yeah Sammy.....look no gloves :thumbup:
We'll all be with you MM, when the time comes for Molly, I hope
she holds off for you until next Monday, but be prepared especially in this heat. :


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi honey

you're the about the 3rd person to mention to the heat, will it make a difference with Molly - I'm starting to panic


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi honey
> 
> you're the about the 3rd person to mention to the heat, will it make a difference with Molly - I'm starting to panic


Please don't panic, it's quite common for dogs to be a week early anyway,
but the heat might just make a difference to Molly, She will probably be keener on digging more in the garden too, the hole she digs will be cool on her very warm tum, I know you're not leaving her at all now & that can only
be a good thing :thumbup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

ok little panic over now !!!

I just want her to hold on as long as possible, so to give the pups the best chance. She's being so good bless her just wish I could carry them around for her for a while.

x x x

p.s. Kerry have you any more pics of the pups - pleaseeeeeee


----------



## Guest

mollys mum i will just get some and uploead them for you


----------



## kiera09

Hiya everyone! I'm taking Cocos temp 3 times a day with this heat! Funny you sld say that Crazy crest, Cocos bin adding to her hole today! Cocos bin sticking to me to - I'm washing up (not now!) and she squess's through my legs!Shes like a barral! lol! I'd love to see more pics DD, plz  xx


----------



## kiera09

DevilDogz said:


> mollys mum i will just get some and uploead them for you


Thanx DD xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Aw Thanx Kerry, I'm used to big beefy dogs, yours are so wee & cute and so adorable, bet they've got that yummy puppy smell 

x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Temp 37.5 - She's a good girl & listened to her mum - it's definitely going to be Monday:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

HaHa good girl molly


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi DD

Can I ask a silly question?

Is your mum crazy crest??

soz

x


----------



## Guest

NO what ever gave you that idea 


PMSL yeah she is what gave it away :eek6: :thumbsup: :lol:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi DD
> 
> Can I ask a silly question?
> 
> Is your mum crazy crest??
> 
> soz
> 
> x


How did you guess ?????


----------



## Molly's Mum

don't do that, you scared me!!!

If i'm honest I wasn't sure which way it was around I just couldn't make out about Diva, 1 minute you would be talking about her then CC, I got really confused

Think I've sussed it now though. Your Mum is funny, mad as me


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> don't do that, you scared me!!!
> 
> If i'm honest I wasn't sure which way it was around I just couldn't make out about Diva, 1 minute you would be talking about her then CC, I got really confused
> 
> Think I've sussed it now though. Your Mum is funny, mad as me


LOL :thumbup:
Ok I am CC the mum, D comes after C in the alphabet so DD is daughter of CC, glad to hear you made it out :thumbup1:
Confused ???Ya will be 
It's good to be a little mad, sure helps!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well that makes sense, alphabetically - that's cool 

So as I'm MM then I must be the youngster of us all :tongue_smilie:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well that makes sense, alphabetically - that's cool
> 
> So as I'm MM then I must be the youngster of us all :tongue_smilie:


Must be lol :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## kiera09

Hiya, Sorry to but in, but how mad is that! I wld never ov worked that out! So glad her temps gone back up  Well done Molly!Keep em crossed till Monday girl!  xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hiya, yea it took me a while to cotton on.

Her legs are firmly shut and she's asleep beside me. How's coco tonight


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, Sorry to but in, but how mad is that! I wld never ov worked that out! So glad her temps gone back up  Well done Molly!Keep em crossed till Monday girl!  xx


You would hae clocked on in the end :biggrin5::001_rolleyes:


----------



## Molly's Mum

It took me long enough:confused5:

Molly isn't using her whelping box, will she use when the time comes?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> It took me long enough:confused5:
> 
> Molly isn't using her whelping box, will she use when the time comes?


Not necessarily, you might need to encourage her :thumbup1:
I always put thick pads of newspaper in the box, they seem to
know that they're allowed to shred this up & dig in it.
Blankets are too hot & she probably want's to sleep somewhere cooler at the minute :biggrin:


----------



## Molly's Mum

thanx, I tried to make it as cosy as poss but didn't think about the heat. I will put some paper in - I've been collecting for weeks so got loads. She just seems happier sprawled out in the middle of the room. Her tummy is fit to burst, the skin is so tight. No milk yet so that's a good sign (I think).

Soz if I'm being a pain with all the questions


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> thanx, I tried to make it as cosy as poss but didn't think about the heat. I will put some paper in - I've been collecting for weeks so got loads. She just seems happier sprawled out in the middle of the room. Her tummy is fit to burst, the skin is so tight. No milk yet so that's a good sign (I think).
> 
> Soz if I'm being a pain with all the questions


It's fine, happy to help if i can 
Yep a good pile of newspaper usually does the trick :laugh:
It's so so hot for the poor dogs at the minute!
Cosy is good once the puppies arrive, but beware, Molly will still
probably dig the whole lot up in this heat, Diva is still digging up
the bedding now so I am using cotton wherever possible as it's
cooler than the vet bed I always use, I hope it cools down soon :drool:


----------



## Molly's Mum

My vetbeds arrived at the weekend, there so gorgeous well happy with them. Heat pad and whelping kit also here so think I've got everything I will need. Unless you think I've missed anything?

How many litters have you had?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> My vetbeds arrived at the weekend, there so gorgeous well happy with them. Heat pad and whelping kit also here so think I've got everything I will need. Unless you think I've missed anything?
> 
> How many litters have you had?


You seem to have everything in hand, lots of newspaper & old clean towels
is all else you should need really!
This is actually only my second litter of my own.
Have whelped a couple for friends previously & been involved with
the whelping of many rescue dogs over the years, I have also learnt
an awful lot by talking with very good breeder friends :w00t:


----------



## Molly's Mum

It's so lovely & reassuring having people around, I know I am going to need you all.

Right off to take Molly's temp and let her have a little stroll now it's cooler.
thanx so much for your help it's sooooo appreciated

lots of love

Rach x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> It's so lovely & reassuring having people around, I know I am going to need you all.
> 
> Right off to take Molly's temp and let her have a little stroll now it's cooler.
> thanx so much for your help it's sooooo appreciated
> 
> lots of love
> 
> Rach x


You're welcome Rach, speak later :thumbsup:


----------



## kiera09

Hiya! Crazy crest, I was just wondering..... I was feeling Cocos teats earlier and I squeezed a couple of TINY drops of milk! Cld this be a sign?Her temps normal,and she's eating loads! (Day 56) Thanx luv xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Hiya! Crazy crest, I was just wondering..... I was feeling Cocos teats earlier and I squeezed a couple of TINY drops of milk! Cld this be a sign?Her temps normal,and she's eating loads! (Day 56) Thanx luv xx


It varies tremendously to be honest, some girls milk comes in days before & some not until days later, don't be squeezing it all out though, the first milk is the vital colostrum, unless you've just squeezed the waxy plug :thumbup1:


----------



## kiera09

Thanx xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good Morning, Day 56 - Temp 37.3

Hope everyone is having a great morning

Molly is really good, slept all night long - seems happy. The pups are still moving around, although I don't think there is very much space left now, her tummy looks fit to burst & is dragging down. She seems to love me gently rubbing her belly and the pups react to it as well. I can't wait to meet them and see what they look like 

Rach x


----------



## crazycrest

Not long now MM, keep getting the rest while you can :001_tt2:
Good girl Molly, belly rubs is the way to go x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hiya CC

Are you saying I'm not going to be getting much sleep next week?????

How mad am I, if I'm truthful I can't wait to up at night with her, just the 2 of us - told the rest of my mob they can all s*d off out the way - ooh getting excited now. Molly is so affectionate bless her and even more so at the moment, she's a proper girly and just loves kisses.

How are your little babies

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya CC
> 
> Are you saying I'm not going to be getting much sleep next week?????
> 
> How mad am I, if I'm truthful I can't wait to up at night with her, just the 2 of us - told the rest of my mob they can all s*d off out the way - ooh getting excited now. Molly is so affectionate bless her and even more so at the moment, she's a proper girly and just loves kisses.
> 
> How are your little babies
> 
> x


That is exactly what I'm saying LOL :laugh:
For at least the first week you will be up with every little squeak just
in case mum is squashing the babies, then half the night letting Molly in & out cos she wants to pee/poo! If the weather is anything like it has been, the panting will drive you insane 
That's just the beginning :ciappa:
Aww love that Molly x


----------



## Molly's Mum

You make it sound like bliss lol, as long as I have plenty of coffee Molly & I will manage - well I hope we will. I am moving down stairs as of Friday night so it will be just the 2 of us from then on. I work from home doing consultancy work and my desks are clear from Friday - so I'm all hers. I've even stocked the freezer with ready meals for the mob so they can fend for themselves and take over walking Max. So as of Friday Molly can officially POP!!!


----------



## crazycrest

:laugh: And that's just the first week LOL :yikes:
You'll be ok, I am hoping the weather stays like this for a while, call
me a killjoy if you like, but it's been unbearable for the new mummy's &
really difficult with my breed to know what to do as some of the babies are bald ! But it is bliss :thumbsup:
Good to hear you've got the freezer stacked & plenty coffee, that's all you'll need for the first few days & plenty snacky bits for the kids if you have younger ones too! Roll on Friday :arf:


----------



## Molly's Mum

I'm the same - the sunny weather has been a nice change but Molly has hated it, she's never liked being overly warm, where as Max loves laying by the fire. So I am quite happy if it stays a bit cooler.
My lads are all teenagers and more than capable of looking after themselves for a few weeks (they may not agree though )

Are yours all putting on weight? Is it Diva's 1st litter?

x x


----------



## crazycrest

Glad to hear it on all count's LOL, teenage boys are the worst :smilewinkgrin:
Yes this is Diva's first litter & babies are all putting on weight nicely! Just weighed them & they are now
HL boy 9.5 oz
HL girl 12oz
PP boy 14 oz
PP girl 1 13 0z
PP girl 2 12 oz
Good weight's now considering they were born at 3.5-4.5 oz,
they are 10 days old now!
Your's will hopefully all be born around these weight's LOL  XX


----------



## Molly's Mum

Yea there's loads of words I could use to describe my lads lol, but love 'em to bits and the love their Mum so I can't complain.

Diva's pups are doing really well, she's making a cracking mum - they are real cuties. Molly hasn't had hers yet and I love them already, when I feel them moving around I just melt..... God know what I am going to be like when they go to their new homes. I am keeping one though, although if I had my way I would be keeping them all but I think the OH would divorce me lol

A little question; sorry. When do you actually weigh them after their born, once Molly has cleaned them, before letting them suckle???

x


----------



## crazycrest

Everybody weigh's at different times, it is my preference to wait until the whelping is over with, babies are all clean, mums been for a pee & had a good drink & a bite to eat. I have tried doing it straight away as pups are born, but it just takes mums focus from the job in hand & unsettles her!
I like the house to be as relaxed as is possible throughout whelping & if that means not weighing until the next morning then so be it!
The vital checks for any abnormalities is done at birth though :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Your such a star:001_wub: thank you.

That's what I will do then, weigh them when it's all finished - I'll just tell you at the time (cause you'll be about ) if they look big or small & what colour they are lol - it's soooooo exciting. Think I'm more nervous with molly than I was having my own kids


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Your such a star:001_wub: thank you.
> 
> That's what I will do then, weigh them when it's all finished - I'll just tell you at the time (cause you'll be about ) if they look big or small & what colour they are lol - it's soooooo exciting. Think I'm more nervous with molly than I was having my own kids


Lol i can't wait :001_tt1:
Have you any idea what colours to expect with your's both being red ?
I guess you could still get brindles from 2 reds!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Both Max & Molly are classed as Deep Fawn, to me the are Reds. Max came from a litter of all Reds and Molly's litter were mostly Reds although 1 was a very dark brindle ( he was a gorgeous lad). The have very little white markings, so I am presuming the pups will be Reds, but who knows and to be honest I don't care. I've explained to the people waiting that we'll just have to wait and see what pops out. But I get 1st picks :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

PANIC

Right I am trying really hard not to go into full blown panic mode but:-

Molly is running round like a nutter, with energy that she hasn't had in weeks. Just wanting to kiss everyone, it was time to do her temp 36.4 :idea::idea::idea:

She seems happy enough, well happy to be honest - why's her temp dropped????

DD & CC where are you - I'm trying not panic promise:

x x x


----------



## Guest

Im here  Mums popped out for a min  
There temp can drop, and it doesnt mean they are going to go in to labour..
If it stays quiet low then that could be a sign, so do it again in 2hours and let us know
stop worrying


----------



## Molly's Mum

Aww thanx Kerry, just didn't think it would drop!!!

I will calm down promise, thanks for answering so quickly

x x x x x


----------



## Guest

Yes it can 
No problem xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ok no more panicking but do I panic in 2 hours if it's still down


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> ok no more panicking but do I panic in 2 hours if it's still down


Could be

Has she been digging, runny poos, gone off food, restless


----------



## Vixie

try not to worry, things will happen when they happen  if it stays down for a while like Kerry said then it can be a sign of things to come but if it drops then goes back up pretty quickly its doubtful she is in stage 1, but if she is you and her will both do well and there are loads of us here if you need anything  xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

only off her food but she's just full of energy and very alert - she's been so sleepy & lethargic for the last 2 weeks it seems a bit odd


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> only off her food but she's just full of energy and very alert - she's been so sleepy & lethargic for the last 2 weeks it seems a bit odd


Well like vixi has said take it again in 2 hours and let us know


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> only off her food but she's just full of energy and very alert - she's been so sleepy & lethargic for the last 2 weeks it seems a bit odd


perhaps shes happy its a bit cooler today and shes feeling a little more comfortable  

just keep an eye on her and try not to worry


----------



## Molly's Mum

ok soz for being a pain lol

Thanks Kerry & Vixie

:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Vixie

your not being a pain at all, its better to ask than sit there wondering and worrying to yourself


----------



## Guest

your not being a pain we dont mind


----------



## Molly's Mum

think I'll of aged 10 years by the time her babies finally arrive lol

How's your little girl Vixie?


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> think I'll of aged 10 years by the time her babies finally arrive lol
> 
> How's your little girl Vixie?


shes busy eating as usual lol but the lumps are about the same as they were this morning, I'm hoping there is some more improvement by the morning otherwise I'm taking her back to the vets, thanks for asking


----------



## Molly's Mum

least she's eating, fingers crossed they will have gone down a bit by tomoz.

Right going to do some ironing take my mind of her ladyship and take her temp at 8 - please go back up

x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> least she's eating, fingers crossed they will have gone down a bit by tomoz.
> 
> Right going to do some ironing take my mind of her ladyship and take her temp at 8 - please go back up
> 
> x x


ha ha I'll be crossing my fingers for you, see you back here at 8 if its still down LOL


----------



## crazycrest

Only an hour till next temp, hope you're not still panicing :lol:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Only an hour till next temp, hope you're not still panicing :lol:


I just had a look at your website its great I loved looking at the pictures


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> I just had a look at your website its great I loved looking at the pictures


Thank you Vixie


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Thank you Vixie


lots of great info on there as well, it was a good read  very interesting, I am liking cresties more all the time I think you and DD are converting me lol


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> lots of great info on there as well, it was a good read  very interesting, I am liking cresties more all the time I think you and DD are converting me lol


LOL glad to hear it, cresties are booooootiful xx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> LOL glad to hear it, cresties are booooootiful xx


yes they are  xxx only 12 mins until the next temp now lol


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> yes they are  xxx only 12 mins until the next temp now lol


Woohoo so exciting, what ya doing Molly ?
Oh MM I hope she's crossing her legs for you xx


----------



## Guest

Erro..what have i missed!!??..I cant wait for Molly to have them...boxer puppies are so cute!!!

Sammy x


----------



## Vixie

minni girl said:


> Erro..what have i missed!!??..I cant wait for Molly to have them...boxer puppies are so cute!!!
> 
> Sammy x


Molly had a temp drop at 6pm so were waiting for the 8pm one to see if its stayed low or if back up and shes still crossing her legs and waiting until Monday LOL


----------



## Guest

Awww bless!

I will wait too for her...cant wait!!

Sammy


----------



## ninja

its past 8pm whats going on , x


----------



## Vixie

minni girl said:


> Awww bless!
> 
> I will wait too for her...cant wait!!
> 
> Sammy


its exciting every time someone's dog has pups on here lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

ok how silly to I feel, a complete dumb a**e. Took her temp 37.5!!!!!

And to cap it off she's just eaten a huge bowl of rice & tuna.

Her legs are firmly shut and those pups are staying inside to at least Monday, I've told them 

Sorry about earlier, feeling a right idiot

x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> ok how silly to I feel, a complete dumb a**e. Took her temp 37.5!!!!!
> 
> And to cap it off she's just eaten a huge bowl of rice & tuna.
> 
> Her legs are firmly shut and those pups are staying inside to at least Monday, I've told them
> 
> Sorry about earlier, feeling a right idiot
> 
> x x x


Whoop whoop! Don't feel daft, these girls like to keep us on our toes lol 
Good girl Molly x


----------



## Guest

Erro Molly!!

Dont feel silly!

Im glad its up though 

Sammy


----------



## Molly's Mum

Sure she keeps smiling at me - by then end of this I'll be ready for the funny farm lol

Hiya CC & Sammy, how you feeling honey

x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Molly's nice & settled for the evening beside me on the couch, having her tummy rubbed.


----------



## Guest

Wow...shes big!!

Im ok thankyou...have you had her scanned?
Did the vet say how many??

i think she will have 12!!

Sammy x


----------



## Hb-mini

Wow Molly is looking big!! Glad she is keeping well!! I think she will have 7 pups!! 5 boys and 2 girls!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Morning Day 57  Temp 36.9 

First things first, we all know Sammy is mad as cheese so please lets ignore her prediction of 12 yea 12!!! Molly is not going to deliver 12 yea 12 pups. She is having 4 well maybe 5 at a push I would even accept 6 but not TWELVE.
I've told Sammy anything over 6 and I will be delivering them to her:thumbup:

Molly is chilled, so am I - she's doing brill and I refuse to panic anymore. I got all my lovely midwives on here to help so it's all going to be fine 

Rach x


----------



## Hb-mini

Imagine though Rach 12 boxer pups running about......super super CUTE!!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hiya
Your getting as bad as Sammy , no I'm not imagining 12 at all :yikes:

I've spoken to Molly and she assures me that she's not having 12 and wouldn't even consider it and what Molly says goes lol

Now can we all revert back to sanity and consider 4 - 6 ickle babies pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee 

x


----------



## ninja

what time are you taking her next temp,
i think 12 puppies sounds fun ,
i dont think anybody on this forum is sane :thumbup1:, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

You're all mad!!!!!

There will be no litter of 12, Molly & I are not even considering it lol....

Next temp after lunch, her temp isn't that high normally anyway, so I think when it drops its going to go really low. She very chilled and no other signs so I'm sticking by guess of Monday.

x x


----------



## Hb-mini

I cant wait to find out how many she actually has!!! Its exciting!! Ill stick to my original guess......7! Thats not too bad!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

When she was scanned we were told 4 maybe 5 but if I'm honest I do think there's a few more in there she is so big bless her.
We'll just have to wait & see, not long to go now anyway. As long as Molly is ok & the pups then I will be a happy girlie

x x


----------



## Hb-mini

Exactly that is all that matters!! We are both in Loughborough!! Ill be so close to Mollys pups!!! Good luck lovey with it all!! I cant wait!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Thanks honey that's nice. I live just outside East Leake in a village but it's nice having someone nearby.

Is your girl having pups as well?

Rach x


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> Thanks honey that's nice. I live just outside East Leake in a village but it's nice having someone nearby.
> 
> Is your girl having pups as well?
> 
> Rach x


I live in Loughborough, so not that far from each other!

No i havent got my pup yet!! The pic in my profile is of the pups that have just been born!! We are going to choose ours in about 4 weeks. Its a mini schnauzer!! Cant wait!!

:001_smile:


----------



## Guest

12 boxer puppies is soooo cute!!!!...:yesnod:

Sammy x


----------



## Guest

I agree sammy 12 little puppies sitting in the box, one jumps out and the others just flop.!
HaHa

Kerry-the-mad-one


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> I agree sammy 12 little puppies sitting in the box, one jumps out and the others just flop.!
> HaHa
> 
> Kerry-the-mad-one


Hahahahahaha!!!!!
Exactly...12 puppies ...hmmm sooooooo cute...

Sammy-the-12-puppy-liker!!


----------



## kiera09

Hiya both! What's her temp this afternoon? Cocos was 27.6 3.30, she's bin nesting abit, and her hole in the garden has proved useful! As it's by the fence its a brill drain for kieras paddling pool! Give Moll a kiss frm me-she's hanging on brilliantly! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Temp 37.0

Right now Sammy & Kerry, some serious heads need banging together!!!!

I will say this 1 last time:-

*MOLLY IS NOT, I REPEAT HAVING 12 PUPPIES*

The pair of you are complete nutters & mad as cheese 

4 - 6 pups is a very nice & sensible number!!! If there is any more than that then I am holding the pair of you entirely responible

Love Rach (the sane one) x x x


----------



## Guest

MOLLY WANTS 12 PUPPYS!!!!!!

Sammy-the-goodest-girl!!!:biggrin5:


----------



## Guest

Molly will have 12 puppies


kerry-the-right-one


----------



## Molly's Mum

You're soooooo naughty:001_wub:

Molly thinks your mad as well!!!

*Molly says 4*

p.s. How ya feeling mad girl?

x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Right now Kerry has lost the plot as well!!!!

Both of you are beyond help, I swear to god if we go into double numbers your both in big trouble lol

x


----------



## ninja

i must say that 12 does sound a nice number , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Kira your naughty as well, you all need some serious therapy!!!!!

My god just think of it!!! Total madness

x x x


----------



## Guest

Hahahahahahaa!!!!!

* Chants* We want 12 we want 12 we want 12!!!!

Go molly gooooooo push them 12 out!!!!

Sammy-the-goodest-in-the-whole-world!!!
Kerry-the-blimmin-angel
kira-the minxy-one
molly-the-12-baby-one!!!!


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Hahahahahahaa!!!!!
> 
> * Chants* We want 12 we want 12 we want 12!!!!
> 
> Go molly gooooooo push them 12 out!!!!
> 
> Sammy-the-goodest-in-the-whole-world!!!
> Kerry-the-blimmin-angel
> kira-the minxy-one
> molly-the-12-baby-one!!!!


pmsl we we will not be moved until 12 puppies are born :blush:

come one molly you cant prove me or sammy-the-goodest-girl wrong :w00t:

kerry-the-blimmin-angel


----------



## Molly's Mum

ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh

your asking for it; Sammy-the-mad-as-cheese-one!!!!!!

I can just see you lot, counting as they pop out & peeing yourselves laughing. Think of me knee deep in ****

so so naughty - the lot of you


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Kira your naughty as well, you all need some serious therapy!!!!!
> 
> My god just think of it!!! Total madness
> 
> x x x


we all went for therapy but they said there was no hope for us  and said we had to join here instead :thumbup1:, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Kerry I expected more from you!!!!

I hope at least your mum still has some sanity left and tells the lot of you off.

Now for any of you who didn't quite understand me

* 4 - 6 ickle babies*


----------



## Guest

* Smug face* as Molly pops 12 babys out!!!!

Sammy-the-very-not-mad-one!!
Kerry-the-blimmin-angel!!!

GO MOLLY GOOOOOOOOOOOO GET THOSE 12 OUT FOR MUMMY!!!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

CrazyCrest where are you???

You need to come tell these lot of complete nut jobs that Molly is not having

*12*


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> CrazyCrest where are you???
> 
> You need to come tell these lot of complete nut jobs that Molly is not having
> 
> *12*


Youre in denial Rach....

Muhahahahahaha

Sammy


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> CrazyCrest where are you???
> 
> You need to come tell these lot of complete nut jobs that Molly is not having
> 
> *12*


Hey you lot behave!!!
Molly is only having 7 MAYBE 8 ICLE BOXER BABES.....
pIPE DOWN YOU UNRULY GIRLS :ciappa:


----------



## Molly's Mum

6 for me & 6 for you - hey Sammy. I let you have some bottles & whelpi - you'll be fine.

Rach-the sensible, sane 1


----------



## Hb-mini

Haha!! This makes me chuckle!!
My guess was 7!! Wont be long till we all know!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

At last CC has arrived, I am saved for those 'unruly girls' (I like that, lets call them that).

Hang on a minute, did you just say 7 or 8, don't you start as well, I was counting on you

x


----------



## crazycrest

Hb-mini said:


> Haha!! This makes me chuckle!!
> My guess was 7!! Wont be long till we all know!!


OMG!!! There's another mini & in Loughborough! :lol:
I dunno about the blimmin dogs, the forum is breeding too aaaarrrrggghhhh!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> CrazyCrest where are you???
> 
> You need to come tell these lot of complete nut jobs that Molly is not having
> 
> *12*


she may be here but she was also turned down for therapy , 
they said she was the worst of us all :lol:, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

hannah, don't you mix with those 'unruly girls' they are trouble, totally mad


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> At last CC has arrived, I am saved for those 'unruly girls' (I like that, lets call them that).
> 
> Hang on a minute, did you just say 7 or 8, don't you start as well, I was counting on you
> 
> x


Well I am sorry to disappoiny MM, truly I am, but them scans...mmmmmm!
I am not quite the believer I was after our vet saw 5-6 & Diva had 8!!!
CC-THE-KNOWING-ONE!


----------



## Hb-mini

crazycrest said:


> OMG!!! There's another mini & in Loughborough! :lol:
> I dunno about the blimmin dogs, the forum is breeding too aaaarrrrggghhhh!!
> :thumbsup:


Hahahaha!!!! Brill!!!! :001_tongue::lol:

xxx


----------



## Guest

12 BOXER PUPPIES!!!!!

Sammy


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> hannah, don't you mix with those 'unruly girls' they are trouble, totally mad


Haha!! I have stuck with 7!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

You're going over to the dark side CC, you can fight it don't let them turn you, stay with me in sane place

x


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> You're going over to the dark side CC, you can fight it don't let them turn you, stay with me in sane place
> 
> x


She cant fight the Sammy-kerry-syndrome!!!

Dont fight it CC...come to us...we have cookies!!!!!

12 12 12 12 !!!!!

Sammy


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> You're going over to the dark side CC, you can fight it don't let them turn you, stay with me in sane place
> 
> x


Aaarrggghhh help me MM, the dark-nutty-wierd-funnyfarm unruly girls are calling me, I can even hear them in my sleep OMG....Still think 7


----------



## Guest

sammy i think we need to up our game to 15 ekkkkk


----------



## Molly's Mum

ahh but I have chocolates - yummy.

don't be persuaded by them CC, 12!! 12 indeed where do they dream these things up from. They've even made me forget to do her temp!! Naughty UNRULY girles


----------



## Molly's Mum

Omg Kerry Nnnoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Omg Kerry Nnnoooooooooooooooooooo


Just out of curiosity....did ya read newfielover's thread hehe! :thumbup1:


----------



## Indie

Hi and welcome xx


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> sammy i think we need to up our game to 15 ekkkkk


Youre right¬!!

Blimmin 15 it is then!!

Sammy


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hiya

No CC - go on tell me how many did she have, 4?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya
> 
> No CC - go on tell me how many did she have, 4?


She was scanned at 7-8 & went on to have 11, hence my not quite 
believing the scans, seem to have a good count then add 3 :lol:


----------



## Molly's Mum

NOBODY HAS 15 - YOU PAIR OF NUTTERS LOL

CC - can't you control them???


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> She was scanned at 7-8 & went on to have 11, hence my not quite
> believing the scans, seem to have a good count then add 3 :lol:


There's just no need

So if the scan said 4 maybe 5 + 3 nooooooo 7 or 8, I need a stiff Tia Maria & Coke.............


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> There's just no need
> 
> So if the scan said 4 maybe 5 + 3 nooooooo 7 or 8, I need a stiff Tia Maria & Coke.............


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahaha!!!!!

Sammy:biggrin:


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> There's just no need
> 
> So if the scan said 4 maybe 5 + 3 nooooooo 7 or 8, I need a stiff Tia Maria & Coke.............


I could be right with my 7 then!!! hahaha!! If you have choccies by the way im staying with you!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Thanks Hannah, I'll share my choccies with you although the Tia Maria is now on the menu thanks to the nutty unruly girlies plus their traitor Mum CC, who has turned to the dark side!!
Just so you know Hannah, it's Sammy who started it all, she is everso lovely but completely lost the plot lol

I'll be the 1 who's laughing when Molly has 4 ickle babies


----------



## reddogs

Did you say she's having 12 puppies - how lovely for you


----------



## Molly's Mum

Reddogs, don't be tempted over to the dark side pleeaaassseeee.

No body is having 12 bl**dy puppies:yikes:


----------



## Melysia

Hello! Welcome to the forum. I can't help you in the breeding department but I have a bit of knowledge rattling around in me noggin so NEVER be afraid to post on here. 99.9% of people on here just want to help and of course chat!

Speak soon xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

hi there,

right going to take molly's temp, pour myself a nice little STIFF drink and take a couple of valium.

Be back soon, please behave :thumbup:


----------



## Hb-mini

Im well aware of the shananigans of the unruley women!! Its very funny!!

Choc will always keep me on the good side.....especially if you can throw in a gin and tonic too!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Temp 36.9 confused

a nice drink by my side - bliss


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hi there,
> 
> right going to take molly's temp, pour myself a nice little STIFF drink and take a couple of valium.
> 
> Be back soon, please behave :thumbup:


Oooh! Don't forget to wash your hands before popping them pills


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Temp 36.9 confused
> 
> a nice drink by my side - bliss


Going down :devil:


----------



## Molly's Mum

yea I know !!! Going to do it again at 10, 

when you do your girls how low does it go?


----------



## Guest

Awww its going down nicley!!

Soon be 12 babys born:001_tt2:

Sammy


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> Temp 36.9 confused
> 
> a nice drink by my side - bliss


Ooooo Molly!!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

You are so so naughty, how does your mum cope???? But I still luv yaut:

Her temp will shoot up again soon (fingers crossed) 

I am not ready lol


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yea I know !!! Going to do it again at 10,
> 
> when you do your girls how low does it go?


To be honest I haven't done temps, it's something I always think about
too late as ideally you should start around 7-10 days before due date!
These are funny about being belly touched, they would not entertain a
blimmim thermometer 
They can go up & down eratically too as you've found, like you though I never leave my girls alone from 2 weeks before due date


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> Awww its going down nicley!!
> 
> Soon be 12 babys born:001_tt2:
> 
> Sammy


Sammy-the-baddest-unruly-girl STOPPIT :devil:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> You are so so naughty, how does your mum cope???? But I still luv yaut:
> 
> Her temp will shoot up again soon (fingers crossed)
> 
> I am not ready lol


YOU'RE AS READY AS YOU'LL EVER BE


----------



## Molly's Mum

Molly doesn't seem to mind too much and yea I did wash my hands, I always put some gel on it though and make a big fuss of her afterwards, she's very quiet & sleepy tonight, laying beside me on the couch. Although she thinks Sammy is very naughty too, and says she's far too much of a lady to be having 12, Molly is a little girlie.


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> Sammy-the-baddest-unruly-girl STOPPIT :devil:


Im good as gold!!!
My dad said i was....but...i sometimes get bad when i KNOW Molly loo will have 12 babys!!!

Naughty kerry said 15!!

Sammy-the-goodest-ever-in-the-woprld!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

got 2 questions?? sorry to be a pain again.

I've got a big tin of whelpi and 1 bottle in the whelping kit, should I get some more bottles just in case?
And as the temp has warmed up will I still need the heat pad?

Thanks


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> Im good as gold!!!
> My dad said i was....but...i sometimes get bad when i KNOW Molly loo will have 12 babys!!!
> 
> Naughty kerry said 15!!
> 
> Sammy-the-goodest-ever-in-the-woprld!!!


15 Puppies, ooh I missed that post!
Kerry-get-to-bed-now-you-more-baddest-than-sammy-unruly-girl ut:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Sammy my son has just read what you said and he's laughing his head off, apparently YOUR COOL!!! 

OMG she's even turned my son lol


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> got 2 questions?? sorry to be a pain again.
> 
> I've got a big tin of whelpi and 1 bottle in the whelping kit, should I get some more bottles just in case?
> And as the temp has warmed up will I still need the heat pad?
> 
> Thanks


I wouldn't bother getting any more until you know how many you might need!
I doubt you'll need the heatpad at all, but you have it so keep it to hand as we may be in for a cooler spell :biggrin5:


----------



## kiera09

Hiya hun, Just bin reading the thread! Didnt minni have a temp drop at 36.9, then have the pups 12 hrs later? I wanna know her temp! Take it now!
I still think 6-7! NOT 12 lol! :lol:xx


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Sammy my son has just read what you said and he's laughing his head off, apparently YOUR COOL!!!
> 
> OMG she's even turned my son lol


Hahahahahahha!!!!

good....he can come to the " Happy birthday 12 boxer puppies celebrations! "

Sammy


----------



## Molly's Mum

thanx lovely lady x x
well then I am officially ready and don't need anything else.

So whenever you are ready Molly Moo, lets meet your 4 little babies, we are ready although on 2nd thoughts I'm a bit tired so maybe a couple of days sounds better

x


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> got 2 questions?? sorry to be a pain again.
> 
> I've got a big tin of whelpi and 1 bottle in the whelping kit, should I get some more bottles just in case?
> And as the temp has warmed up will I still need the heat pad?
> 
> Thanks


Hiya, just to let u know it's raining in Cardiff tomorrow apparently! x


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> Hahahahahahha!!!!
> 
> good....he can come to the " Happy birthday 12 boxer puppies celebrations! "
> 
> Sammy


Watch it Sammy....he will turn you into a surf dudette


----------



## Guest

I wished!

No chance of that now...maybe in my next life!

sammy-the-surfer


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> thanx lovely lady x x
> well then I am officially ready and don't need anything else.
> 
> So whenever you are ready Molly Moo, lets meet your 4 little babies, we are ready although on 2nd thoughts I'm a bit tired so maybe a couple of days sounds better
> 
> x


That's not tired it's Tia-Maria'd :001_tt1:


----------



## Molly's Mum

hiya Alex, welcome to Sammy mad, mad world!!! She's being very very bad tonight. Even dragged my 17 year old son into her delusions - there's no hope!!!


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> I wished!
> 
> No chance of that now...maybe in my next life!
> 
> sammy-the-surfer


I just know I'm gonna meet you there :001_tt2:
Sammy-the everyone's-girl-who-is loved-loads xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

yea you can't help but luv her even when she's being bad.

Lets all send Sammy a huge hug (as big as Molly's tummy):001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## kiera09

Hiya hun, Well she cld be right! :lol: Take her temp!!!!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yea you can't help but luv her even when she's being bad.
> 
> Lets all send Sammy a huge hug (as big as Molly's tummy):001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


{{{{{{{{HUGS FOR SAMMY THE SWEETEST}}}}}}}}


----------



## Molly's Mum

hope she felt us hugging her.

alex going to do Mollys temp again just after 10, then hopefully get some sleep while I still can, how's coco temp?


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Hiya hun, Well she cld be right! :lol: Take her temp!!!!


OOh! Alex is bad too :blink:


----------



## Molly's Mum

yep she sure is, they are all bad girls come to the conclusion it's there age, rum young 'uns lol.

How's your little babies doing?


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> yea you can't help but luv her even when she's being bad.
> 
> Lets all send Sammy a huge hug (as big as Molly's tummy):001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


 * Hugs all my lovely friends*

Blimey i do love talking to you all...

Sammy


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yep she sure is, they are all bad girls come to the conclusion it's there age, rum young 'uns lol.
> 
> How's your little babies doing?


Lol at rum young un's not heard that in a while 
They are all doing really well thanks MM, eye's will be opening soon


----------



## Molly's Mum

we luv to talking to you too honey, even when your a bad bad girl :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> yep she sure is, they are all bad girls come to the conclusion it's there age, rum young 'uns lol.


oooh am i included in that then , x


----------



## kiera09

Lol! I've never heard that sayin! Must be before my time! Naa I defo think 6-7, I'd bet money on it! Cocos temp still normal 37.6, Post her temp n get ur head dwn,It cld be a long nite! What happened to Monday Molly moo?! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> oooh am i included in that then , x


yep you sure are, you were part of the naughty girlies who were saying 12 puppies lol


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> {{{{{{{{HUGS FOR SAMMY THE SWEETEST}}}}}}}}


Awww thats a massivest hug i ever seen in my entire life!!!

Sammy xxx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> yep you sure are, you were part of the naughty girlies who were saying 12 puppies lol


i havent been called a young un for a year or two ,

well you wouldnt want us to tell lies would you , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

going to do her temp in a bit, she flat out on the couch beside me deep asleep, her breathing in getting heavy now bless her, i guess the pups are squishing everything inside


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> going to do her temp in a bit, she flat out on the couch beside me deep asleep, her breathing in getting heavy now bless her, i guess the pups are squishing everything inside


well with 12 puppies in there what do you expect , x


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> Awww thats a massivest hug i ever seen in my entire life!!!
> 
> Sammy xxx


It's from the cuppa soup advert, with the monster arms!
It's all for you sweet Sammy, you deserve it :001_tt2:


----------



## Hb-mini

Ahh hope you both sleep well!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> well with 12 puppies in there what do you expect , x


so so bad!!!!

yea Sammy our hugs are special ones just for special people, so you get loads of them x x x x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

if I was to say panting in the body only not her mouth does that make sense???


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> if I was to say panting in the body only not her mouth does that make sense???


Yep makes perfect sense, is she really quiet or rather restless :wink:


----------



## Molly's Mum

she's laying beside me sleeping on and off but it would be just like a dog panting in their sleep, maybe it's just cause she's laying down and everything is squished inside


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she's laying beside me sleeping on and off but it would be just like a dog panting in their sleep, maybe it's just cause she's laying down and everything is squished inside


Sounds like she is just too full & heavy breathing without the tongue,
my guess is she is knackered too, the heat really takes it out of those pregnant momma's. Least it's going to be cooler the next few days even if it is wet & muddy :yikes:


----------



## Molly's Mum

yea that's what I think, just took her out for wee in the garden and took her temp, it's shot up to 37.8. So I guess she's just getting fed up & uncomfortable bless her. I feel so sorry for her, thanks for the advice love x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yea that's what I think, just took her out for wee in the garden and took her temp, it's shot up to 37.8. So I guess she's just getting fed up & uncomfortable bless her. I feel so sorry for her, thanks for the advice love x x


Bless her, it must be real tough in this weather for them :smilewinkgrin:
You're welcome, never a problem


----------



## Molly's Mum

well think we are going to try & get some sleep, thanks for your patience CC

Love Rach x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> well think we are going to try & get some sleep, thanks for your patience CC
> 
> Love Rach x x


Yep grab it while you can MM, sleep well xx :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Night noight Rach Sleep well

SAm,my


----------



## ninja

nite nite, sweet dreams ,

your going to need your sleep now what with 12 pups on their way , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Morning all Day 58 - Temp 37.4 (No puppies today me thinks) 

Molly is fine & chilled, ate her breakfast and seems very happy. We both slept like logs (making the most of it), 1 more night in my bed then the 2 of us are moving downstairs - just in case. Saw a complete paw push out of her tummy this morning, Molly is so used to the chaos she didn't even flinch.

As of tomoz, shopping is being delivered by Asda and I am not leaving the house.

Have a great day everyone

Rach x x 

p.s. Kerry, Sammy & Kira - BAD, BAD, UNRULY GIRLIES :ciappa:


----------



## reddogs

Looking forward to hearing about the 12 puppies 

I put the heat pad on in the bed for the puppies and they just moved away from it so after a couple of days it was taken out and I decided I'd wasted my money

Really recommend the no ruck whelping mat from new dog especially if you have a digger, now have two which I use for the puppies to sleep on (and everything else they do on it)

Good luck for the next few days can't wait

Was it 12 or 15 we are having ???


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Only 12 with a tummy that size!!

Could be more  :lol:*


----------



## reddogs

So cruel - but so true


----------



## Molly's Mum

Reddogs you are being drawn into the 'unruly girls' madness, they will be no 12+ puppies on this thread :001_tongue:

Temp 37.4, Molly's eaten a bowl of rice & tuna and is very content so I'm guessing the pups are days away. I hate to say it, hope Kerry, Sammy, Kira and the mad lot aren't listening but her tummy is even bigger. She is huge, her whole body is now tummy - OMG!!!

Hope everyone has a brill Friday night

love Rach, Molly & Max x x


----------



## Guest

that mean double 12 ekkk 24 
Im not going anywere so im here, your stuck with me


----------



## Molly's Mum

Behave you 

You've even got me worried now lol. She is so big bless her, but very happy & content, don't think she wants them to come out - maybe she's knows something I don't.

yea you can't go anywhere, you're stuck with me & Molly and the 4 pups lol

x


----------



## Hb-mini

Ooooo lovey!!! It could be more then your 4!! I think maybe defo more then your 4 actually!! 

Glad Molly is well though!!
Got your tia maria out yet!!?? :thumbup1:


----------



## Vixie

glad all is going well with Molly I will go for 8 pups  and having them on Sunday, don't know why just a wild guess


----------



## reddogs

I found that if you watch the tummy you can see the different puppies kick, not all but some

we were scanned for 3, I could see 4 or 5 kicking and we got 6

have fun

look forward to hearing about the puppies

all

hmmm

6

no

8

no

12 of them 

tee hee :aureola:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Morning Day 59

No temp as yet:- Molly has had me up & down since about 3 this morning, wanting a wee and basically fidgeting for England. She is now sleepy peacefully and I'm gulping coffee for dear life. Her last temp about 3 was 37.9 (high for my girl).

Going to take some pics later of her belly because it now is verging on ridiculous; if she is having 4 then they are coming out fully grown lol.

Reddogs - there is now hope for you now, you have joined the mad mob of unruly girls!!!!

Vixie my lovely, shame on you  I was hoping you would be on the side of sanity; 8 indeed

My thoughts are with Sammy, Diane & family - come on little 1 

Rach (the tired but sane one) x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Just a quick update:-

Temp 37.0

Molly is not right! Her tummy has gone rock hard and her breathing is very heavy although she's not panting. I'm guessing her pups are taking up so much room her lungs are all squished up. Well being a total paranoid I've phoned the vets and I'm taking her in for a quick check at 11.20 my vet is a complete star and a friend so for the sake of my sanity I would just rather hear that's she's fine. Being in a house full of males, OH, 3 boys and max - she is my little girl and I just need to know she's ok.

Rach x


----------



## estalearottweilers

sounds to me like she is getting ready to have the pups. best of luck with your 12 pups lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

Don't you start as well lol.

There will be no 12 pups :smilewinkgrin:

x


----------



## Hb-mini

Sounds like she may be getting ready!! 

let us know how she gets on a the vets. xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Ooooooooooohhhhhh 

Back from the vets and Molly is fine, her lungs & heart are A1 - just squashed up. Actually saw 1 of the other vets, who is lovely as well as my normal vet.
Apparently Molly is in the 1st stage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Heather (the vet) examined everything! Her tum is very hard and FULL. Her blood supply is great, she then examined her foo, which looks like its dropping out this morning (sorry about the expression best way I can describe it lol). And yea Sammy she did wear gloves. The vet said its nicely open, what that means I haven't a clue.
Basically Molly is in perfect health and just going to have some babies, within the next day or so. Vixie you little minx, think Molly heard you yesterday .

So am I calm? yea think so! Going to do a quick tidy up and then it's me & my girl. Told the mob there on there own now for food & everything else.

Oh nearly forgot - parting words from the vet "YOU'RE GOING TO HAVE YOU HANDS FULL WITH SUCH A LARGE LITTER"

The 'unruly girlies' have even got to my bl**dy vet :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Love Rach x x

p.s. a pic of Molly at the moment, she will only lay on my dressing gown:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the update.! Sorry i havent been on here much 
She looks really big bless her there is defo 12 in there..Even the vet said a large litter muhahaha
Glad she is in top health and we are all here  
kerry


----------



## ninja

pleased everything is ok :smile5:,

bet you didnt ask the vet how many he thought she may have , x


----------



## reddogs

Oooo nearly there

Get the newspaper in the whelping box NOW! Loads of it as well

I had to fight my girl to get the vet bed etc out and didn't manage to get a lot of paper in since she just decided to go in to labour about 3 hours into what looked like first stage 

Good Luck, let her get on with it and everything will be fine


----------



## Molly's Mum

Thanks you lovely people x x

Kerry I know your around hun x

Kira, naughty girl - there is 4, there just a bit chunky lol

Cheers Red, Boxers are know for a slow, long whelp so I'm guessing tomoz, just letting her rest 

It's so lovely & reassuring having you all around, if I forget later I luv ya all & big hugs and thanks

x


----------



## crazycrest

Sounds like tonight may be the night for you & Molly then,
the vet was probably referring to the cervix if she did an internal,
yes boxers are known to be slow whelpers, but stage one is a very funny stage, can be quick especially if you're not sure of the signs or your girl
isn't really showing any. Good luck MM, will be around most of the day &
night xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

aw bless you, was just going to ask you about the internal.
Yea she said she thought Molly was having uterine contractions now & again and then did the internal and just said it was nice & open. I thought she was referring to dilating but wasn't sure.

She's sleeping now in her box, so just going to sit quietly beside her and she can do everything in her own time, I'm all hers

x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> aw bless you, was just going to ask you about the internal.
> Yea she said she thought Molly was having uterine contractions now & again and then did the internal and just said it was nice & open. I thought she was referring to dilating but wasn't sure.
> 
> She's sleeping now in her box, so just going to sit quietly beside her and she can do everything in her own time, I'm all hers
> 
> x x


Excellent, stage one usually lasts from 6-18 hours, but as you can't be sure when it started you'll have no idea how long you're looking at!
The small uterine contractions are just preparing Molly's body for what's to come & getting puppies into place! Not long now MM & you will meet the
babies :lol: Still saying 7-8, I know you don't want to believe more than 6 lol, but be prepared :lol:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Thank you CC, your such a star.

She's seems good & I am surprisingly calm, she keeps getting up and sniffing where she has been laying. So just checked she had leaked anything and it's seems dry. I think we have ages. Although am going to go and get everything out of the whelping kit and just have it all ready. Make some sarnies as I'm starving, hope there's some good tv on through the night can't see my getting much sleep - Molly probably will though.

I've taken her collar off and told everyone if they let her out in the garden to get me 1st as she's not going out without me.

x


----------



## Molly's Mum

p.s.

I'm don't care how many she has lol, as long as my girls ok and so are the pups I will even consider 6 but 12, your daughter is seriously tapped


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Thank you CC, your such a star.
> 
> She's seems good & I am surprisingly calm, she keeps getting up and sniffing where she has been laying. So just checked she had leaked anything and it's seems dry. I think we have ages. Although am going to go and get everything out of the whelping kit and just have it all ready. Make some sarnies as I'm starving, hope there's some good tv on through the night can't see my getting much sleep - Molly probably will though.
> 
> I've taken her collar off and told everyone if they let her out in the garden to get me 1st as she's not going out without me.
> 
> x





Molly's Mum said:


> p.s.
> 
> I'm don't care how many she has lol, as long as my girls ok and so are the pups I will even consider 6 but 12, your daughter is seriously tapped


Seems like you're all prepared :thumbup:
Yep definitely eat what you can through the day, if you've never heard
placental slurping/crunching before, well I'll say no more!
You are right, my daughter & her growing army are, mosr definitely tapped :thumbup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Seems like you're all prepared :thumbup:
> Yep definitely eat what you can through the day, if you've never heard
> placental slurping/crunching before, well I'll say no more!
> You are right, my daughter & her growing army are, mosr definitely tapped :thumbup:


Hang on a minute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

placental slurping/crunching - what the hell??????

I'm suddenly not hungry


----------



## estalearottweilers

Molly's Mum said:


> Hang on a minute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> placental slurping/crunching - what the hell??????
> 
> I'm suddenly not hungry


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hang on a minute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> placental slurping/crunching - what the hell??????
> 
> I'm suddenly not hungry





estalearottweilers said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


:laugh: Oh sorry that made me laugh, methinks estelarotties knows
exactly what i mean :yikes:


----------



## Guest

MM dont worry the first time i heard and saw it i nearly passed out  And your breed is bigger so much more noise muhaha
Also boxers dont have the best of teeth so you may have to cut them your self.!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Your all mad monkey's ut:ut:ut:ut:ut:ut:

Miss Molly is a lady, she' will not be slurping or crunching placenta's - heave!!!!

I am opened minded even not using gloves for the delivery but OMG I draw the line at CRUNCHING !!!!


----------



## Guest

No they actually do MM we are not joking hehe some bitches cant chew through them and you will have to cut them for her


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> MM dont worry the first time i heard and saw it i nearly passed out  And your breed is bigger so much more noise muhaha
> Also boxers dont have the best of teeth so you may have to cut them your self.!


You are so so bad Kerry

I'm feeling sorry for your poor mum, unruly child lol!!!!!

x x x x x x


----------



## estalearottweilers

nope defo serious m8. not all bitches will do this and if they dont then you will need to do it yourself. also once this is done the bitch will eat it.


----------



## Molly's Mum

yea I know, only kidding

But it was the way CC describes it, crunching & slurping, just makes you want to heave 

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Your all mad monkey's ut:ut:ut:ut:ut:ut:
> 
> Miss Molly is a lady, she' will not be slurping or crunching placenta's - heave!!!!
> 
> I am opened minded even not using gloves for the delivery but OMG I draw the line at CRUNCHING !!!!


I am not very knowledgable about boxer mouth's, forgive me, but do they
have a full set of incisors ? To me they look as if they lacking teeth in that respect, so yes, you may well have to cut cords if Molly can't manage it!
And yes, the first time Kerry saw/heard this she did almost pass out :lol:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Thanks girls, I did sort of realise that I might need to help with the cords and I was prepared for blood & ..... but didn't realise there would be noises lol !!!!!

CRUNCHING just doesn't sound good 

x


----------



## kiera09

I've never thought of the crunching and slurping-EWW!!
Coco I've decided is only gunna have maximum 3 placentas,as they get the runs BAD apparently! 
Rach I've got to be honest I'm using gloves! But things might be easier if I didn't? Only time will tell! Good luck to u n Molly moo xx


----------



## crazycrest

Hey our Diva was great, even had me running for the bathroom!
Everytime she crunched/slurped her way through one, so she would
chuck it up & start the whole process again :biggrin:


----------



## Molly's Mum

oh your just so lovely !!!!!!

Right going to get the kit ready, make some sarnies although still gagging!!!

Thanks lovely people, I'll be back in a bit.

Rach - no crunching placenta & Molly 

x x x


----------



## kiera09

Hiya guys! The rain has stopped for now and Coco box is hlf way done! We cldn't get the wood I wanted, (Thanx to the lazy staff in B&Q!) but this stuff will certinley do the job!  Cant wait to make it all cosey for her! Will upload pics as soon as it's done!  xx


----------



## ad_1980

I love reading 'puppies due' stories 

Hope your house is big enough for 12 puppies


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Hiya guys! The rain has stopped for now and Coco box is hlf way done! We cldn't get the wood I wanted, (Thanx to the lazy staff in B&Q!) but this stuff will certinley do the job!  Cant wait to make it all cosey for her! Will upload pics as soon as it's done!  xx


Hey kiera, glad it's all going according to plan!
Just one thing, don't do cosy before the whelping,
yopur girl will much prefer thick wads of newspaper to shred
& dig in


----------



## Molly's Mum

hiya

Well nothing happening here, Molly still restless but sleeping on & off and forever wanting a wee. She's still breathing very hard at times. We layed down together for an hour and I even managed a quick sleep.

Everything is out & ready now but my guess is tomoz night not tonight, will be sleeping down stairs with her tonight though as she's struggling with the stairs now.

Hope everything is enjoying their weekend.

x x


----------



## Vixie

thanks for the update, not long to go now  getting more and more exciting for you now I bet


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi Vixie, yea very excited and very calm surprisingly!!!

Think your wild guess may be spot on, tomorrow looks like the day, but Vixie where did you get 8 from 

x


----------



## ninja

she is being nice , she means 12 really :laugh:, x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi Vixie, yea very excited and very calm surprisingly!!!
> 
> Think your wild guess may be spot on, tomorrow looks like the day, but Vixie where did you get 8 from
> 
> x


about time I got something right lol

hmm she just looked like she had a full belly but not bursting at the seems   so had a feeling it may be 8 I'm probably way off though


----------



## Molly's Mum

hehe

the vets parting shot today was 'large litter' so you may be right on all counts 

How's Tia?


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> she is being nice , she means 12 really :laugh:, x


pmsl well I didnt want to scare her  



Molly's Mum said:


> hehe
> 
> the vets parting shot today was 'large litter' so you may be right on all counts
> 
> How's Tia?


haha you are going to have a shock if there is only 4 now arent you 

shes still got the lumps but they have gone down a little again so its looking good for now, but dont want to jump the gun so just monitoring her day to day, but shes playing eating and drinking as normal and has just been barking at the thunder so I'm guessing shes feeling OK lol thankls for asking xxxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hiya
> 
> Well nothing happening here, Molly still restless but sleeping on & off and forever wanting a wee. She's still breathing very hard at times. We layed down together for an hour and I even managed a quick sleep.
> 
> Everything is out & ready now but my guess is tomoz night not tonight, will be sleeping down stairs with her tonight though as she's struggling with the stairs now.
> 
> Hope everything is enjoying their weekend.
> 
> x x


Still thinking you're in for a long night, sleep while you still can MM :laugh:
The weeing is a good sign, uterus is now so heavy it's pressing on the bladder, any sign of anything more going on ie; bowels open more frequently, mucous strings or discharge?


----------



## Molly's Mum

That's great news, so pleased x

I said earlier it still maybe 4 there are just fully grown or she just might be carrying loads of water - that sounds resonible to me, more than Kira the unruly girlie saying 12.

Vixie these girls are getting totally out of hand, they even suggested 15 pmsl, nut jobs the lot of them 

x


----------



## Molly's Mum

hi CC

No nothing else at all, think my vet was imagining it!!!

She is just breathing very hard, weeing all the time and likes to walk around in cirlces at times. I am guessing tomorrow night, typical boxer - SLOW

Anyway how are you & those lovely babies??

x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> That's great news, so pleased x
> 
> I said earlier it still maybe 4 there are just fully grown or she just might be carrying loads of water - that sounds resonible to me, more than Kira the unruly girlie saying 12.
> 
> Vixie these girls are getting totally out of hand, they even suggested 15 pmsl, nut jobs the lot of them
> 
> x


I think they have puppy petforum fever myself lol its effecting their counting skills


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> hi CC
> 
> No nothing else at all, think my vet was imagining it!!!
> 
> She is just breathing very hard, weeing all the time and likes to walk around in cirlces at times. I am guessing tomorrow night, typical boxer - SLOW
> 
> Anyway how are you & those lovely babies??
> 
> x


thast all my girl did before she had hers :thumbup1: you might be seeing pups early hours of Sunday


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hi CC
> 
> No nothing else at all, think my vet was imagining it!!!
> 
> She is just breathing very hard, weeing all the time and likes to walk around in cirlces at times. I am guessing tomorrow night, typical boxer - SLOW
> 
> Anyway how are you & those lovely babies??
> 
> We are all doing ok thank you
> Any digging ? She might surprise you!
> I still find it strange that there are slow whelpers lol, you'd have thought
> they were all the same on the inside!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Your catching the fever too

Tonight sounds a bit rushed lol Sunday night sounds more gradual, calmer - don't you think. She's making these little signing noises bless her, the pups have quietened down as well

x x x

p.s. Sammy, Kerry, Kira & Reddog you have the FEVER, its official a Moderator said sorrr:rrr:rrr:


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> I think they have puppy petforum fever myself lol its effecting their counting skills


my counting skills are very good :smile5: 
dont even need to use my fingers to count to 12 , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Molly's Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi CC
> 
> No nothing else at all, think my vet was imagining it!!!
> 
> She is just breathing very hard, weeing all the time and likes to walk around in cirlces at times. I am guessing tomorrow night, typical boxer - SLOW
> 
> Anyway how are you & those lovely babies??
> 
> We are all doing ok thank you
> Any digging ? She might surprise you!
> I still find it strange that there are slow whelpers lol, you'd have thought
> they were all the same on the inside!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I don't understand that either, it's a bit weird. I can't believe the size of her foo, it's HUGE and starting to hang out if you know what I mean, it's been swollen for weeks but nothing like this. She keeps doing a little shake in her sleep,
> 
> x x
Click to expand...


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> my counting skills are very good :smile5:
> dont even need to use my fingers to count to 12 , x


Bl**dy good job, cos i am sure you only have 10 :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> my counting skills are very good :smile5:
> dont even need to use my fingers to count to 12 , x


hahahaha

kira has the fever :devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> crazycrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I don't understand that either, it's a bit weird. I can't believe the size of her foo, it's HUGE and starting to hang out if you know what I mean, it's been swollen for weeks but nothing like this. She keeps doing a little shake in her sleep,
> 
> x x
> 
> 
> 
> Another good sign that Molly is very close, the foo goes very swollen
> & puffy looking, defo think tonight MM, little shakes? More like shivers?
Click to expand...


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Bl**dy good job, cos i am sure you only have 10 :001_tt2:


when its starts geting to 14 and above i have to take my socks off :crazy: , x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> when its starts geting to 14 and above i have to take my socks off :crazy: , x


Ooh ! Nasty :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

No it's not a shiver, just a shake for a few seconds, she's drifting in & out of deep sleeps. Well I'm putting bets its tomoz night.

Now this is how much I love my girl! I have really long lovely nails (my own not the fake ones) and I've cut them all off and filed them down to very short just for her :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> when its starts geting to 14 and above i have to take my socks off :crazy: , x


Kira! That's so naughty, my thinks your fever is getting worse, i suggest a lay down in a dark room with a cold flannel :ciappa::ciappa:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Molly's Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another good sign that Molly is very close, the foo goes very swollen
> & puffy looking, defo think tonight MM, little shakes? More like shivers?
> 
> 
> 
> thast what I was thinking, it really does sound like tonight or yearly hours of tomorrow might be a possibility, all good signs arent they
Click to expand...


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Kira! That's so naughty, my thinks your fever is getting worse, i suggest a lay down in a dark room with a cold flannel :ciappa::ciappa:


cant do that :nono:,
you need me here to help you count these 12 puppys , x


----------



## Crossbreedlover

good luck Molly  hope your babies come soon x


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> crazycrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> thast what I was thinking, it really does sound like tonight or yearly hours of tomorrow might be a possibility, all good signs arent they
> 
> 
> 
> Very good signs indeed Vixie, my bet would be Molly will have her first puppy by 2 am
Click to expand...


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> my counting skills are very good :smile5:
> dont even need to use my fingers to count to 12 , x


thats 2 more than me then :biggrin:



kira99 said:


> when its starts geting to 14 and above i have to take my socks off :crazy: , x


pmsl


----------



## Molly's Mum

NNNNoooooooooo

I am being so good and being calm & cool and Sunday night just sounds better, Boxers whelp slowly that's what the 'Book of the Bitch' says:-
Slowly so Sunday night is good, I don't think I'm ready for tonight 

x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> NNNNoooooooooo
> 
> I am being so good and being calm & cool and Sunday night just sounds better, Boxers whelp slowly that's what the 'Book of the Bitch' says:-
> Slowly so Sunday night is good, I don't think I'm ready for tonight
> 
> x x


Don't be daft MM, what difference is 24 hours lol :biggrin:
You are gonna be just fine & we'll be here with you :thumbup1:


----------



## Molly's Mum

yea I know it's just that I don't want it to be a false alarm and waste peoples time, everyone has been so patient & lovely I don't want you to get fed up with me.

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yea I know it's just that I don't want it to be a false alarm and waste peoples time, everyone has been so patient & lovely I don't want you to get fed up with me.
> 
> x


Hey you are letting your emotions run wild MM, we are here for you whether
it's today or she goes a week over hmy:


----------



## Molly's Mum

thanx x x 

I'm still sticking to tomoz night though, molly is slow at everything and doesn't like being rushed but I am prepared for whenever it happens. Did you cry when your 1st litter was born, I'm going to ball; just know it.

Have your pups opened their eyes yet? Are you getting more sleep now?

x


----------



## boxerlife

Hi Rach,

Not long now eh!! How exiting!! Im sure you will be the best midwife Molly could ask for!!
Will keep an eye on the thread for news!!!

Best of luck hun!!
xx


----------



## kiera09

Hiya rach, Well I'm here and I know you'l be fine! Yer the signs are there! I bet she has a pup by 4am! lol You're in for a long nite! If she starts panting you know shes going tonite! 
Cocos temp normal at the mo - I cldnt belive it I just went out the kitchen and shes had the runs all over the floor  and pee'd! Si I'm thinking it might not be long for her! Dobermans have pretty quick births, my friends dobie had all 10 in just 4 hrs! Good luck,Thinking ov u xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> thanx x x
> 
> I'm still sticking to tomoz night though, molly is slow at everything and doesn't like being rushed but I am prepared for whenever it happens. Did you cry when your 1st litter was born, I'm going to ball; just know it.
> 
> Have your pups opened their eyes yet? Are you getting more sleep now?
> 
> x


Great stuff! :laugh:
Well Molly will when Molly want's, that's the life of a boxer i guess :thumbsup:
Yep cried like a baby, it is so amazing!
Puppies eyes are still tight shut lol, they don't wanna see :lol:
Much better last night although it was 4 ish before we hit the hay x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Hiya rach, Well I'm here and I know you'l be fine! Yer the signs are there! I bet she has a pup by 4am! lol You're in for a long nite! If she starts panting you know shes going tonite!
> Cocos temp normal at the mo - I cldnt belive it I just went out the kitchen and shes had the runs all over the floor  and pee'd! Si I'm thinking it might not be long for her! Dobermans have pretty quick births, my friends dobie had all 10 in just 4 hrs! Good luck,Thinking ov u xx


It doesn't sound like coco has much longer Alex!!! You probably beat us at this rate lol. Coco was just waiting for you to finish her box. Thinking of you too hun
xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Hiya rach, Well I'm here and I know you'l be fine! Yer the signs are there! I bet she has a pup by 4am! lol You're in for a long nite! If she starts panting you know shes going tonite!
> Cocos temp normal at the mo - I cldnt belive it I just went out the kitchen and shes had the runs all over the floor  and pee'd! Si I'm thinking it might not be long for her! Dobermans have pretty quick births, my friends dobie had all 10 in just 4 hrs! Good luck,Thinking ov u xx


:w00t: Another one in for a long night then, good luck Alex


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Great stuff! :laugh:
> Well Molly will when Molly want's, that's the life of a boxer i guess :thumbsup:
> Yep cried like a baby, it is so amazing!
> Puppies eyes are still tight shut lol, they don't wanna see :lol:
> Much better last night although it was 4 ish before we hit the hay x


yea I know I going to cry, when i 1st felt the pups move inside I was crying, when Max had his 1st win I sobbed like a kid.

Right hubby is going to look after her, and I'm going to grab a quick shower and put on some old pj's for comfort & yukky stuff if needed.

Be back in a bit

loads of thanks & love Rach x


----------



## kiera09

O I dnt know they'l be neck n neck at this rate!lol  I dont wanna take her temp for abit as shes not long been to the toilet-eww! I'll be on here most of the nite now! SO EXCITED - I might cry,we'l see! xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yea I know I going to cry, when i 1st felt the pups move inside I was crying, when Max had his 1st win I sobbed like a kid.
> 
> Right hubby is going to look after her, and I'm going to grab a quick shower and put on some old pj's for comfort & yukky stuff if needed.
> 
> Be back in a bit
> 
> loads of thanks & love Rach x





kiera09 said:


> O I dnt know they'l be neck n neck at this rate!lol  I dont wanna take her temp for abit as shes not long been to the toilet-eww! I'll be on here most of the nite now! SO EXCITED - I might cry,we'l see! xx


Yeah go sort yourselves out girls, gonna be a loooong old night & I'll be right here with ya


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> :w00t: Another one in for a long night then, good luck Alex


Thanx x, Will let u know if anything happens!  xx


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> Yeah go sort yourselves out girls, gonna be a loooong old night & I'll be right here with ya


Thanx again, Just wondering did u record the birth? We are! xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Thanx again, Just wondering did u record the birth? We are! xx


Lol no i don't record it, there's enough to do at the time, good luck
to you though, if there's enough of you without stressing coco, go for it :thumbup1:


----------



## kiera09

Well my oh has taken a week off work for this! And he wnt be doing anything "hands on" thats my depo! xx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Yeah go sort yourselves out girls, gonna be a loooong old night & I'll be right here with ya


that goes for me too


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Well my oh has taken a week off work for this! And he wnt be doing anything "hands on" thats my depo! xx


have you got your own thread going incase you both are having pups at the same time , x


----------



## kiera09

OMG!!!!! Just took her temp and it's 36.6!!!! I've put her in her pool and shes nesting like crazy!!!!! xxx xxx


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> OMG!!!!! Just took her temp and it's 36.6!!!! I've put her in her pool and shes nesting like crazy!!!!! xxx xxx


ohhhhhhhh yay sounds like all systems go


----------



## archiebaby

ive just read through this thread , well almost,had to get to the end quickly hope everything goes well for you both, they both seem to be on their way although the dobie a bit sooner by the sounds, good luck


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> have you got your own thread going incase you both are having pups at the same time , x


Hiya kira (gd name!) I didnt think of that-I'd rather stay on this thread then everyone knows whats happning! xx


----------



## kiera09

Hiya Shes not panting or anything, she might hava false alarm-shes had 2 temp drops already! But fingers crossed maybe now her box is up she's ready! xx


----------



## archiebaby

they do tend to play little games with us shouldnt be too long for either of them now though


----------



## Luvdogs

Just wanted to wish you good luck


----------



## kiera09

Thanx x, Shes still nesting,and cleaning herself (mainly her foo!) I had to hold her leg up for her-bless xx


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> Thanx x, Shes still nesting,and cleaning herself (mainly her foo!) I had to hold her leg up for her-bless xx


aww bless her, this is also a very good sign, many bitches will do this just prior to whelp as well as during, all good signs so far


----------



## archiebaby

just keep a very close eye as things can happen very quickly and some dogs dont read the book of the bitch and do it their own way very quickly!!!


----------



## ad_1980

i wonder what boxer puppies look like lol!

I'm scared of boxers lol!

Hope your dogs are ok ladies


----------



## Molly's Mum

ad_1980 said:


> i wonder what boxer puppies look like lol!
> 
> I'm scared of boxers lol!
> 
> Hope your dogs are ok ladies


why are you scared of boxers!!!

x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi all, 

showered and feel loads better.

Kiera & coco are definitely in front of us, so it's over to her & coco 

Molly is fine, she's a very light tea and not really interested. She's very restless and keeps wanting to go outside but apart from that nothing else is happening. So I think we have a way to go lol.
My lovely vet just phoned to see how things were going, and thought the pups would already be here!!! Nice of her to phone though. 

Molly's happy & content so I am too

love Rach x x


----------



## archiebaby

hi mollysmum, you never know,she can just start on the turn of a button if she is restless and keeps wanting to go outside i would watch her very carefully as i am sure you are


----------



## Molly's Mum

We are glued together lol. Staying downstairs with her tonight and will be every night from now on. No more lovely, cosy bed for me for a while but I don't mind she's worth it

x


----------



## archiebaby

ahh bless, she looks lovely, cant wait to see her little babies


----------



## Molly's Mum

Thank you 

I can't wait to meet them too. Just want to see them now and know they are all safe, want to know how many and what sex and of course they're colours & markings. Then the hard choice of who I'm keeping

x x


----------



## ad_1980

Molly's Mum said:


> why are you scared of boxers!!!
> 
> x x


I don't know, they just scare me!

I saw one running up to me in the park the other day and the one thing i wanted to do was run up a tree. Of course couldn't really do that with Mika on a leash!


----------



## Hb-mini

Oh wow im excited!!! Will keep checking!! Hugs for MM and Kiera09!


----------



## kiera09

Hiya! Cocos temp has gone up to 36.8, (an hr ago) so maybe not tonite  Was starting to hope,I even got my whelping kit in the birthing room! lol! Gunna hava bath, n take her temp again, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ad_1980 said:


> I don't know, they just scare me!
> 
> I saw one running up to me in the park the other day and the one thing i wanted to do was run up a tree. Of course couldn't really do that with Mika on a leash!


I must admit they are very in your face kind of dogs, they think everyone will love them and want to make a fuss of them. I suppose all dogs are different but my 2 are big babies who just want to cuddle although they are fiercly protective of the family and boxers are known for that. Also the breed doesn't like being left on their own. I LOVE BOXERS

x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hb-mini said:


> Oh wow im excited!!! Will keep checking!! Hugs for MM and Kiera09!


thanks Hannah, not much happening here although think coco isn't far off

x x


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> Hiya! Cocos temp has gone up to 36.8, (an hr ago) so maybe not tonite  Was starting to hope,I even got my whelping kit in the birthing room! lol! Gunna hava bath, n take her temp again, xx


it is still low though and it doesnt always stay low the entire time just in the run up to the whelp, the fact its still in the 36 region still is a good sign, dont get disheartened yet  xxxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Another question - soz

Is it normal for the pups to be moving less??

x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Another question - soz
> 
> Is it normal for the pups to be moving less??
> 
> x


yes it is very normal, this tends to happen not long before the pups come, this can happen anywhere between 48 hours to only a few hours before birth in my experience


----------



## Lumpy

I've not had puppies, just kittens, but I think it's probably the same principle. When the pups are near to being born they are bigger and so there isn't so much room for them to move around in Mum.

Good luck with your whelp. I keep checking this thread - it's very exciting. My hairdresser has a boxer and she is gorgeous - very friendly and cuddly. She used to get on my lap as a pup and doesn't seem to realise that now she is fully grown there really isn't enough room


----------



## Molly's Mum

Thanks vixie, they are hardly moving around at all tonight, although i can still hear heartbeats with stethoscope.

x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Lumpy said:


> I've not had puppies, just kittens, but I think it's probably the same principle. When the pups are near to being born they are bigger and so there isn't so much room for them to move around in Mum.
> 
> Good luck with your whelp. I keep checking this thread - it's very exciting. My hairdresser has a boxer and she is gorgeous - very friendly and cuddly. She used to get on my lap as a pup and doesn't seem to realise that now she is fully grown there really isn't enough room


thanks lumpy, my 2 still want cuddles on my lap they don't realise their size and they're head are so heavy.

x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Thanks vixie, they are hardly moving around at all tonight, although i can still hear heartbeats with stethoscope.
> 
> x


as long as your hearing heart beats then you know they are fine  if she was a long while off then you might want to keep an eye on it but as she is so close to having pups I would say this is just another good sign that things are going in the right direction.


----------



## kiera09

Hiya guys, Cocos temp is now 36.5! AND she's shaking!!!  Its gunna be tonite I think! Will be bac soon xxx


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> Hiya guys, Cocos temp is now 36.5! AND she's shaking!!!  Its gunna be tonite I think! Will be bac soon xxx


yep sounds like shes getting ready  very excited now xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> as long as your hearing heart beats then you know they are fine  if she was a long while off then you might want to keep an eye on it but as she is so close to having pups I would say this is just another good sign that things are going in the right direction.


Thanks honey, still think it won't be till tomorrow night though, she's stretching it out - getting as much attention as possible, as usual lol.

Right well it looks like Coco is about to start, so going to give coco the limelight and help Alex, how exciting. Thinking of you Alex, good luck

x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Thanks honey, still think it won't be till tomorrow night though, she's stretching it out - getting as much attention as possible, as usual lol.


ha ha I dont blame her   shes enjoying all the attention


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Hiya guys, Cocos temp is now 36.5! AND she's shaking!!!  Its gunna be tonite I think! Will be bac soon xxx


Whoop for joy, puppies are on the way :biggrin5:


----------



## kiera09

Thanx Rach! xx Shes sleeping for now,will let u know if she wakes up! Its gunna be a long nite! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Very Exciting!!!! Least I can sit back & enjoy!! If Molly was a women I would say she's going 1/2cm every couple of hours lol.

So come on coco, it's your turn we want some puppies born tonight

x


----------



## Hb-mini

Woop woop!! Just read this and got your message!! 
Exciting......come on Coco!!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Very Exciting!!!! Least I can sit back & enjoy!! If Molly was a women I would say she's going 1/2cm every couple of hours lol.
> 
> So come on coco, it's your turn we want some puppies born tonight
> 
> x


So what's our Molly up to then, hope she's having a good,
long sleep xx


----------



## kiera09

Hb-mini said:


> Woop woop!! Just read this and got your message!!
> Exciting......come on Coco!!


Thanx to everyone for you're support ((hugs)) I'm so excited! Lets hope she has a really easy birth!xx
How many pups do u thinkshe'l have? I think 6-8 xx


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> Thanx Rach! xx Shes sleeping for now,will let u know if she wakes up! Its gunna be a long nite! xx


I'm so jealous, Doberman's are on the top of my wish list, I want a black and tan girl please


----------



## Hb-mini

I think she will have 8!!! 5 girls and 3 boys!!!


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Thanx to everyone for you're support ((hugs)) I'm so excited! Lets hope she has a really easy birth!xx
> How many pups do u thinkshe'l have? I think 6-8 xx


I'll go with 8, hope you get the combination you need x


----------



## kiera09

Vixie said:


> I'm so jealous, Doberman's are on the top of my wish list, I want a black and tan girl please


I'll upload n album wen they arrive! If they wern't all reserved u cld ov had 1,sorry!  xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

This is soooo exciting - I'm going for 10 pups Alex x

Molly is playing Ring a Ring a roses around the front room lol. No seriously she is sleeping for about 10 mins then walking around the room a couple of times then sleeping. Just moved all my bedding downstairs for the night and I swear she smiled at my quilt, thinking: now that looks better than the whelping box 

Like I said nothing is going to happen here tonight, Coco is the 1, we need some puppies 

x


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> I'll go with 8, hope you get the combination you need x


Thanx, most of the people on my list aren't fussy, they seem more fussy on sex's than colours xx


----------



## Hb-mini

Total random smileys......but felt neccessary at this exciting time!!!


----------



## Guest

i nearly missed it all woo its getting excited 13 pups on there way your going to have one more than MM muhaha
Stay carm x


----------



## Hb-mini

DevilDogz said:


> i nearly missed it all woo its getting excited 13 pups on there way your going to have one more than MM muhaha
> Stay carm x


Like your thinking!!!


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> I'll upload n album wen they arrive! If they wern't all reserved u cld ov had 1,sorry!  xx


I have wanted one sice I have been a kid and the wanting has got worse not better lol, when I have less dogs in the future I really really have to have one  its gopd you have a full reserve list no worrying about having a pup without a loving family to go to  xxx I will love seeing the pups and the proud parents when they pups arrive  xxx


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> i nearly missed it all woo its getting excited 13 pups on there way your going to have one more than MM muhaha
> Stay carm x


oooooohhhhhh that means ther will be enough for me then


----------



## Molly's Mum

your catching that fever Vixie, be careful Kerry is spreading her madness everywhere. Lets all think single figure pups pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Guest

ok single fingur count 5 on one hand then 5 on the other mwhahhaha


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> This is soooo exciting - I'm going for 10 pups Alex x
> 
> Molly is playing Ring a Ring a roses around the front room lol. No seriously she is sleeping for about 10 mins then walking around the room a couple of times then sleeping. Just moved all my bedding downstairs for the night and I swear she smiled at my quilt, thinking: now that looks better than the whelping box
> 
> Like I said nothing is going to happen here tonight, Coco is the 1, we need some puppies
> 
> x


LOL! No really lol! Yer I bet she smiled at the quilt!You said she might have them on ur bed! U might wake up in the morning to 8 lil pups! Arr I bet their gunna be soo cute! Cocos still sleeping,gunna take her temp at 11,30, I'm getting tierd now! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> ok single fingur count 5 on one hand then 5 on the other mwhahhaha


Your a mad, bad girl Kerry my lovely, bet there's never a quiet moment in your house  Bet it's fun though

x


----------



## Guest

Never a quitet moment but thats mainly due to the dog haha


----------



## kiera09

Hb-mini said:


> Like your thinking!!!


Hiya my names Alex by the way! Kieras my daughters name! We're NOT having 13! I like the sound of 6-8! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Never a quitet moment but thats mainly due to the dog haha


Bet you give them a run for their money lol. CC I thought I had it bad with 3 lads but I bow down to you - she's nuts (but lovely, although don't tell her that).

You'll be fine alex, loads of coffee, it's working for me, don't feel tired anyway to be honest probably conk out sooner or later x x


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> LOL! No really lol! Yer I bet she smiled at the quilt!You said she might have them on ur bed! U might wake up in the morning to 12 lil pups! Arr I bet their gunna be soo cute! xx


thats what we keep saying , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> thats what we keep saying , x


hi kira, Vixie decided earlier you lot have some kind of fever lol, this thread if for single figure pups only

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Bet you give them a run for their money lol. CC I thought I had it bad with 3 lads but I bow down to you - she's nuts (but lovely, although don't tell her that).
> 
> You'll be fine alex, loads of coffee, it's working for me, don't feel tired anyway to be honest probably conk out sooner or later x x


Thanks MM, I swear she never, ever shut's up, rambles on about nothing mostly, but hey, lovely is as lovely goes :w00t:


----------



## kiera09

Cocos temp is 36.1!!!!!!!! Shes up now ripping up her paper n walking around! looking gd!!!!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Thanks MM, I swear she never, ever shut's up, rambles on about nothing mostly, but hey, lovely is as lovely goes :w00t:


From what I see, you are very lucky - although she's as mad as a hatter she has a heart of gold and is very special. Very envious, don't get me wrong my lads are stars, my eldest got knocked down 3 years ago and was left very badly hurt, with serious head injuries and still has problems now. And my other lad is off to the RAF at the end of September, it must be lovely having a girl someone to share with. It's all males in this house well apart from Molls

x


----------



## Guest

Looking like its soon you got everything out and ready.! Vets numbers to hand a flask of coffee haha


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Cocos temp is 36.1!!!!!!!! Shes up now ripping up her paper n walking around! looking gd!!!!!!


You go coco


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Cocos temp is 36.1!!!!!!!! Shes up now ripping up her paper n walking around! looking gd!!!!!!


Way to go Coco, not long now alex x x


----------



## Hb-mini

Its defo happening!! :thumbsup: What day is she on?


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> This is soooo exciting - I'm going for 10 pups Alex x
> 
> x





DevilDogz said:


> i nearly missed it all woo its getting excited 13 pups on there way your going to have one more than MM muhaha
> Stay carm x





Vixie said:


> oooooohhhhhh that means ther will be enough for me then





Molly's Mum said:


> hi kira, Vixie decided earlier you lot have some kind of fever lol, this thread if for single figure pups only
> 
> x


are you sure about that :001_tt2:,  x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> From what I see, you are very lucky - although she's as mad as a hatter she has a heart of gold and is very special. Very envious, don't get me wrong my lads are stars, my eldest got knocked down 3 years ago and was left very badly hurt, with serious head injuries and still has problems now. And my other lad is off to the RAF at the end of September, it must be lovely having a girl someone to share with. It's all males in this house well apart from Molls
> 
> x


Aww thanks MM, she is very special, I am very lucky & proud.
She does have a heart of gold too & never really a bad word to say about anyone! Sorry to hear about your lad, it's horrid. My youngest girl was
knocked over a couple of year's ago at the age of 11, she was very lucky, just road dirt all under her skin! All girl's here,the twin brother lives somewhere else now xx :thumbup1:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> I think they have puppy petforum fever myself lol its effecting their counting skills


haha

Kira bad girl, you got me on coco's though - shall we say 9 for Coco and 5 for Molly now that sounds fair to me. 14 in total :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> haha
> 
> Kira bad girl, you got me on coco's though - shall we say 9 for Coco and 5 for Molly now that sounds fair to me. 14 in total :thumbup::thumbup:


Could be much more then that!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hb-mini said:


> Could be much more then that!!!


Hanna you should know better lol. The fever is spreading Nationwide, see what effect Kerry & Sammy have on people.

I know we have heard about minni little boy but has anyone heard if Sammy is ok?


----------



## crazycrest

Well it sure could be with the bitch bible saying...up to 10 born for boxers &
an average of 8 for Dobermanns lol :001_tongue:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Well it sure could be with the bitch bible saying...up to 10 born for boxers &
> an average of 8 for Dobermanns lol :001_tongue:


OMG that 18 between us, NNNNOOOOOOOO that is so not happening


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> OMG that 18 between us, NNNNOOOOOOOO that is so not happening


LOL how come you got it in your head that Molly will have less than the average dobie litter when your breed has bigger litters xx :thumbsup:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Aww thanks MM, she is very special, I am very lucky & proud.
> She does have a heart of gold too & never really a bad word to say about anyone! xx :thumbup1:


darn it and i thought she really did like me and was a friend ,  x


----------



## Hb-mini

I still think Molly will have more then 4!! You must deep down too Rach??!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL how come you got it in your head that Molly will have less than the average dobie litter when your breed has bigger litters xx :thumbsup:


Bet you any money you like Coco has more than Molly - I'm in the know lol.

Anyway me & molly had a talk when she and Max got it on, we have an understanding


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> darn it and i thought she really did like me and was a friend ,  x


And so she is Julia, Kerry is one of those people who loves
everybody...until they do her a wrong turn...then she is unforgiving &
unforgetting & relentless :thumbup1:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> And so she is Julia, Kerry is one of those people who loves
> everybody...until they do her a wrong turn...then she is unforgiving &
> unforgetting & relentless :thumbup1:


haha sounds like you were discribing me then ,
as i see it its the best way to be :thumbup:, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

GAG, GAG & MORE GAGS

Molly has just chucked up all over me eeeeeewwwwwwww

and I thought she loved me

x


----------



## Guest

pmsl poor you that what you get when you make her pregnant with 12 pups


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> GAG, GAG & MORE GAGS
> 
> Molly has just chucked up all over me eeeeeewwwwwwww
> 
> and I thought she loved me
> 
> x


She does, that's why she's sharing her dinner with you :w00t:


----------



## kiera09

Hb-mini said:


> Its defo happening!! :thumbsup: What day is she on?


Day 60 x Her temp is now 36.2, but I've put the heating on full! Everythings out, scales, birth record sheet, sterilising scissors etc etc!- she better go tonite! xx


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> pmsl poor you that what you get when you make her pregnant with 12 pups


:yesnod::yesnod::thumbup::thumbup:, x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha sounds like you were discribing me then ,
> as i see it its the best way to be :thumbup:, x


2 peas then :001_tongue:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> 2 peas then :001_tongue:


not sure if that is good or bad ,  x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Like mother like daughter - hey lol, does madness run in the family lol.

I can cope with poo, wee and even blood (not crunching placenta's) but sick it makes me heave - going to wash myself and change PJ's - YUK

x


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Day 60 x Her temp is now 36.2, but I've put the heating on full! Everythings out, scales, birth record sheet, sterilising scissors etc etc!- she better go tonite! xx


Not long now...all systems go.....good luck :001_wub:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Day 60 x Her temp is now 36.2, but I've put the heating on full! Everythings out, scales, birth record sheet, sterilising scissors etc etc!- she better go tonite! xx


just go to get changed Alex, are you ok hun

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Like mother like daughter - hey lol, does madness run in the family lol.
> 
> I can cope with poo, wee and even blood (not crunching placenta's) but sick it makes me heave - going to wash myself and change PJ's - YUK
> 
> x


If you lot are anything to go by it seems to :yikes:
I can do everything except people sick, if the kids are spewing in the loo, then my head is in the sink lol :laugh:


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> not sure if that is good or bad ,  x


Good of course :w00t:


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> GAG, GAG & MORE GAGS
> 
> Molly has just chucked up all over me eeeeeewwwwwwww
> 
> and I thought she loved me
> 
> x


Maybe Mollys going first!!! Cocos temp is 36.4 now, does anyone think she might not go now if her temps going up? she's pacing up n dwn the hall mind, xx


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> just go to get changed Alex, are you ok hun
> 
> x[/Q
> 
> Yes thanx hun, R u?! lol! Cocos bin doing sum seroius nesting and just walked in with paper shreddings all on her nose! Bless her! xx
> Hows Molly feeling? xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Maybe Mollys going first!!! Cocos temp is 36.4 now, does anyone think she might not go now if her temps going up? she's pacing up n dwn the hall mind, xx


Coco's temps have been all over the place today, but mostly low 36's
sounds like she is defo in for the night, temps do go up, they don't always stay down low


----------



## Molly's Mum

Back now all changed, Molly just got up came over and started heaving then went straight back to the my quilt and has gone back to sleep - disgusting sick!!!

Alex I would definitely think coco is having those pups some time tonight, Molly isn't doing anything (well apart from throwing up).

Come on Coco, you can do it girl x x


----------



## kiera09

well shes settled again now! just pee'd n poo'd-not impressed! Im thinking she dnt wanna go out coz its hammering dwn-it wld tonite ov all nites! XX


----------



## Molly's Mum

You're do brill Alex so is Coco just hang in there. Molly is very settle on my quilt and I'm starting to get sleepy now.

Have you been able to feel her tummy contract?

x


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> well shes settled again now! just pee'd n poo'd-not impressed! Im thinking she dnt wanna go out coz its hammering dwn-it wld tonite ov all nites! XX


May well be the rain, if she's usually like that, but could also be the
pressure, my girls become really dirty towards the end & are a nightmare
just before :thumbdown:


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> May well be the rain, if she's usually like that, but could also be the
> pressure, my girls become really dirty towards the end & are a nightmare
> just before :thumbdown:


Yer shes not fussed on the rain! Her temps 36.7 now!Shes nesting alot though, I dnt know if I sld try n get sum sleep on the sofa for afew hrs? I cnt feel contractions? xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

The joys of our dogs hey !!!!!
If it isn't the kids its the dogs lol.


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Yer shes not fussed on the rain! Her temps 36.7 now!Shes nesting alot though, I dnt know if I sld try n get sum sleep on the sofa for afew hrs? I cnt feel contractions? xx


I was just thinking the same, Molly has taken herself off into her box just is fast asleep, so my quilt is free. Maybe a good idea to get some sleep as I know we are doing anything tonight not sure about you though alex lol x


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Yer shes not fussed on the rain! Her temps 36.7 now!Shes nesting alot though, I dnt know if I sld try n get sum sleep on the sofa for afew hrs? I cnt feel contractions? xx


The nesting could go on a while as you know, there's no harm in trying to get some rest, you probably won't sleep though! Is she still shaking at all ?


----------



## Vixie

just to say, girls I'm still with you but have a migraine so wont be posting much, but I am going to be here lurking somewhere lol  xxx at least until I can feel the sleep taking over


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> just to say, girls I'm still with you but have a migraine so wont be posting much, but I am going to be here lurking somewhere lol  xxx


Hope you feel better soon Vixie, all quiet this end nothing happening tonight, although think Coco maybe nearly there. xx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Hope you feel better soon Vixie, all quiet this end nothing happening tonight, although think Coco maybe nearly there. xx


thank you 
see shes waiting until Sunday evening for us lol  good girl Molly


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> thank you
> see shes waiting until Sunday evening for us lol  good girl Molly


Well I have always said the big day would be Monday, so it may well be. You should be getting some sleep honey, your headache won't get better looking at your screen x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well I have always said the big day would be Monday, so it may well be. You should be getting some sleep honey, your headache won't get better looking at your screen x x x


Lol another 24 hours & then you're on the go, you should be
getting some zzzzzzzzz's too MM :001_smile:


----------



## Molly's Mum

I know but every move she makes, I move too and I can't leave you on your own.
She is in her box and I have wedged my quilt on the floor beside the box so if she moves I will know, the things we do.

It's lovely and quiet though, not a sound in the house - bliss 

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I know but every move she makes, I move too and I can't leave you on your own.
> She is in her box and I have wedged my quilt on the floor beside the box so if she moves I will know, the things we do.
> 
> It's lovely and quiet though, not a sound in the house - bliss
> 
> x


Bless your heart, I won't be on my own, Kerry's here lol :laugh:
That silence is absolutely fantastic hey! Don't get used to it 
You should be up on the sofa MM, a little more comfy at least &
you're that alert to what's happening you will hear anyway, that I
promise you xx


----------



## kiera09

Hiya, shes not shaking, jus took her temp-36.6! (the poor girls put up with alot!) Shes still nesting away! Just made a cuppa so might try n get sum zzzz's in hlf hr, I cant fit in the shower room,if I cld I wld!lol! I can hear every noise though!x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Yer shes not fussed on the rain! Her temps 36.7 now!Shes nesting alot though, I dnt know if I sld try n get sum sleep on the sofa for afew hrs? I cnt feel contractions? xx


Alex you still here honey?

If alex is getting some sleep then I think we all should x


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, shes not shaking, jus took her temp-36.6! (the poor girls put up with alot!) Shes still nesting away! Just made a cuppa so might try n get sum zzzz's in hlf hr, I cant fit in the shower room,if I cld I wld!lol! I can hear every noise though!x


These girls, what are they like keeping us on our toes this
time of day 
Why do you want to get in the shower room lol :blush:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Alex you still here honey?
> 
> If alex is getting some sleep then I think we all should x


You MM, definitely should :laugh:


----------



## kiera09

I'm still here! Cocos having the pups in the shower room,and if I cld sleep in there I wld, BUT the floors cold n hard! Cocos still nesting-I jus dnt know wot to do! I dunno!  xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> I'm still here! Cocos having the pups in the shower room,and if I cld sleep in there I wld, BUT the floors cold n hard! Cocos still nesting-I jus dnt know wot to do! I dunno!  xx


Difficult to know what to do when you know they're so close, just not
how close, I wish they could tell us, would make life so much easier :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Bless your heart, I won't be on my own, Kerry's here lol :laugh:
> That silence is absolutely fantastic hey! Don't get used to it
> You should be up on the sofa MM, a little more comfy at least &
> you're that alert to what's happening you will hear anyway, that I
> promise you xx


My puppies aren't going to be noisey, didn't I tell you, they are going to be comolete angels :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

This is verging on the ridiculous, Molly is fast asleep and I'm awake x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> My puppies aren't going to be noisey, didn't I tell you, they are going to be comolete angels :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> This is verging on the ridiculous, Molly is fast asleep and I'm awake x x


Dream on love :laugh:
Go to bed, you need your energy for 23 hours time


----------



## Molly's Mum

can't we set these things so if anything happens it's bleeps or pings at us, where's a moderator when you need one lol.

The thing is CC you have these ickle wickly pups that make noises, crunch on bl**dy placenta's big dogs, are so so different, the pups never make a sound and molly swallows nicely and they most certainly don't have 10+ bl**dy pups!!!

Me thinks DD fever is spreading ha ha

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> can't we set these things so if anything happens it's bleeps or pings at us, where's a moderator when you need one lol.
> 
> The thing is CC you have these ickle wickly pups that make noises, crunch on bl**dy placenta's big dogs, are so so different, the pups never make a sound and molly swallows nicely and they most certainly don't have 10+ bl**dy pups!!!
> 
> Me thinks DD fever is spreading ha ha
> 
> x


You really are delusional MM :scared:
I cannot wait for your puppies to be born, you wanna hear the racket at the milk bar & I have only 5 weenie puppies lol. You are so gonna get no sleep for weeks haha! I think you have caught DD fever, not so much amount of puppies, but the sheer nuttiness of your posts today :lol:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> You really are delusional MM :scared:
> I cannot wait for your puppies to be born, you wanna hear the racket at the milk bar & I have only 5 weenie puppies lol. You are so gonna get no sleep for weeks haha! I think you have caught DD fever, not so much amount of puppies, but the sheer nuttiness of your posts today :lol:


How rude!!! PMSL

least we've had a giggle, that's the main thing - you know I'm only joking but 'sheer nuttiness' - oh my word; I'm wounded


----------



## Guest

DD fever spreads very well and very quickly be warned


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> How rude!!! PMSL
> 
> least we've had a giggle, that's the main thing - you know I'm only joking but 'sheer nuttiness' - oh my word; I'm wounded


Lol of course I know you're only joking, we all need to giggle,
HEY sheer nuttiness is very tame in comparison :thumbsup:
Go get some sleep MM, I think Alex has conked out bless her :lol:


----------



## Molly's Mum

hey Kerry thought you were asleep honey, you have a lot to answer for, your fever has spread to your mum, she's just called me NUTTY!!!

Why aren't you asleep??


----------



## Molly's Mum

ok going to try and get some sleep molly is beside me on the quilt, so I'll know if she moves. Going to leave the laptop on though so I can keep checking.

Sleep well lovely people

Rach x x x x x x x


----------



## Guest

I am a insomnica  i do not sleep.!! Mum gave me the fever remember iv had it from birth


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hey Kerry thought you were asleep honey, you have a lot to answer for, your fever has spread to your mum, she's just called me NUTTY!!!
> 
> Why aren't you asleep??


I truly believe it comes with the territory :lol: Nuttiness I mean :yikes:
Kerry won't go to bed until I do lol,I have no fever, you wanna take my temp :lol:


----------



## Guest

Nighty Night Rach sleep well  xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I truly believe it comes with the territory :lol: Nuttiness I mean :yikes:
> Kerry won't go to bed until I do lol,I have no fever, you wanna take my temp :lol:


No taking enough temps thank you very much pmsl.

Right you 2 get some sleep as well before you both turn into raving fruitloops.

night x x


----------



## kiera09

No I'm just about here! I'm gunna get my head dwn now! Coco wnt leave me alone though! Will let u all know if anything happends, nite-nite for now xx


----------



## crazycrest

Nite hope you get plenty rest :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

night night the both of you, I'm going to try for some sleep as well, but pc is staying on just in case LOL xxx


----------



## kiera09

Morning, well still no pups! (matchsticks anyone?!) I'm knackerd! Her temps 36.8, well Unless she has them today, Looks like another l-o-n-g nite! Thanx 2 everyone,gunna go bac to sleep, (on the sofa!) my daughters due up in 2 hrs  Looking forward to my sunday dinner!lol!  xx


----------



## kiera09

And she's still nesting! :Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:xx


----------



## Hb-mini

Ive just logged in to see if Coco had had her puups yet!!! Hopefully today for you!!


----------



## Vixie

good morning everyone, looks like shes making you wait Coco lol 

hope you all got some much needed sleep and I will catch up with you all in a bit


----------



## Molly's Mum

Day 60 Temp 37.7

Not a puppy in sight and going by her temp; doubt it will be today either :frown:

I've had no news from Coco's mum Alex either so sorry everyone, our girls are just keeping us on our toes and without sleep.

So after couple of hours sleep on the floor; here are my thoughts!!

Does my vet have a clue what she's talking about? 1st stage labour indeed. If she is then she's just trying to prove all the books right, when they say Boxers are notoirously slow whelpers.
Is she even preggies at all? Maybe she had wind and just loves the attention. And I'm imaging everything!!!

In the early hours of the morning, a very respected lady called my posts 'SHEER NUTTINESS' well you will all be pleased to know - the madness continues..........

Rach x x 

p.s. CC, Kerry & Vixie - last night was a blast; thanks my lovlies x


----------



## Vixie

Hi Rach,

they make you feel like you are going mad dont they but she will have them soon the time just drags so much towards the end especially when they tease you with promising signs, some dont even give you any just suddenly lay down and start pushing although this isnt the norm so dont worry about that .

Your welcome and I'm sure we will all be here with you again tonight xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> Hi Rach,
> 
> they make you feel like you are going mad dont they but she will have them soon the time just drags so much towards the end especially when they tease you with promising signs, some dont even give you any just suddenly lay down and start pushing although this isnt the norm so dont worry about that .
> 
> Your welcome and I'm sure we will all be here with you again tonight xxx


TONIGHT, you think we are doing this all again tonight; barking lady - I need sleep tonight.

Molly & I have come to an agreement, she is going to bark 3 times when the time is ready; I don't think thats unreasonable, so tonight we sleep:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Right going to get into the shower and try and wake myself up & my back which belongs to someone else this morning......

x


----------



## Vixie

haha I hope you right lol have a nice shower and I will talk to you later, got to go to the hospital this morning so will catch up with you later  xx who wants to bet I miss it all


----------



## kiera09

Morning everyone! I've bin up since 7!kiera was up dead on 7! (We climbed in bed for a cuddle which was LOVELY!) Cocos temp has gone down AGAIN to 36.6!Maybe today or tonite! 
Molly I think is hanging on till Monday-Good girly! xx
Gotta clean, hairs EVERYWHERE! XX


----------



## perki888

Have you read book of the bitch. Its fantastic and a must for all dog owners that are going to / are breeding.


----------



## ad_1980

Molly's Mum said:


> I must admit they are very in your face kind of dogs, they think everyone will love them and want to make a fuss of them. I suppose all dogs are different but my 2 are big babies who just want to cuddle although they are fiercly protective of the family and boxers are known for that. Also the breed doesn't like being left on their own. I LOVE BOXERS
> 
> x x


Hmm......ok next time i meet a boxer i'll try and give it a chance.


----------



## ninja

i was expecting to read about pups being born this morning , x

got kicked off here last night and couldnt get back on , 
although it did please oh :devil:,  x


----------



## kiera09

perki888 said:


> Have you read book of the bitch. Its fantastic and a must for all dog owners that are going to / are breeding.


Of corse! This book is brill! x


----------



## kiera09

Her Waters Have Broke And Shes Panting! Xx :d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Her Waters Have Broke And Shes Panting! Xx :d:d:d:d:d:d


keep us updated when you can :thumbup1:, x


----------



## archiebaby

told you it can start on the turn of a button good luck


----------



## cav

kiera09 said:


> Her Waters Have Broke And Shes Panting! Xx :d:d:d:d:d:d


oooow good luck


----------



## crazycrest

Just caught up & not much has changed lol :001_tt2:
Waters breaking & panting...not long for you now Alex & Coco 
Thanks MM, It was a great evening with lovely company :001_tt1:
Back to the madhouse...fantastic...


----------



## Guest

Just caught up woohoo its all go from here  15little puppies soon  D
Keep us updated when you can and good luck i hope coco has a very smooth birth


----------



## Vixie

OOOOHHHH good luck with Coco I'm looking forward to news and glad I haven't missed it all


----------



## Luvdogs

Good luck with your girl x


----------



## kiera09

Hiya Cocos had 3 pups so far! They're all perfect! 2 brown boys n a black girly! She took two hrs between the boys,so I feathered her and 2 mins later she flew out! Be bac soon xx


----------



## Vixie

aww congratulations thats great news, I'm so happy for you  xxx looking forward to more news soon


----------



## Guest

Congratulations on the 3 here.! Hoping you have an easy go with the rest to..Thinking of you, Cant wait to hear of the next lot.!
Mum said way to go coco keep going girl (shes cooking dinner hehe)


----------



## Hb-mini

Oh my god!!! Ive just got in and logged in at the right time!! Way to go Alex!! Well done Coco!!!


----------



## kiera09

Hiya, I'll put sum photos in me album! xx


----------



## crazycrest

Hows things going Alex, you all ok ? :laugh:


----------



## Hb-mini

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, I'll put sum photos in me album! xx


Any sign of anymore??!!


----------



## Hb-mini

Cant wait to see pics by the way!!!


----------



## archiebaby

ahh well done on your new little babies and the ones to come!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

oh my god - I've missed it all. 

Way to go Coco & Alex :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

I am so pleased for you honey, congratulations x x x x x


----------



## Shazach

Yeah, congratulations on the three safely arrived!

Sh xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> oh my god - I've missed it all.
> 
> Way to go Coco & Alex :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> I am so pleased for you honey, congratulations x x x x x


Where've ya been lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Where've ya been lol


It's bl**dy typical!!!! I decided to take Max out for a bit of a hike as my OH was with Molly and all she's doing is sleeping!!! Then had to cook a roast - don't get me started on that 1:mad2:

Then I pop on and she's had them bless her, can't believe it!!

I am soooo pleased, do you think she will have any more?

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> It's bl**dy typical!!!! I decided to take Max out for a bit of a hike as my OH was with Molly and all she's doing is sleeping!!! Then had to cook a roast - don't get me started on that 1:mad2:
> 
> Then I pop on and she's had them bless her, can't believe it!!
> 
> I am soooo pleased, do you think she will have any more?
> 
> x


LOL never easy is it, all this multitasking GRRRR!
Well Alex has been missing for quite some time now,
I reckon number 6 is on it's way xx:001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Its so exciting, I've decided Molly's puppies are never coming 

How's you and Diva's little babies today, are their eyes starting to open?

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Its so exciting, I've decided Molly's puppies are never coming
> 
> How's you and Diva's little babies today, are their eyes starting to open?
> 
> x


 They will have to come eventually, just not ready to face
the big wide world yet :Yawn:
All babies & Diva mummy doing well thank you, they don't
want to look at anything yet bless 'em, eyes still tight shut xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Come on Alex, what's happening. She's done so brill hasn't she, so cool & calm.
See I may of been spot on with big dogs having small litters 

I bet you are looking forward to seeing their little eyes!

Have you heard how Minni's little pup is doing?

x


----------



## crazycrest

Alex is doing ok, little litters & big dogs..haha! my fat ***
Don't think it's a first for Alex though 
Unfortunately minni's puppy didn't make it, Diane has updated
the thread & there is a thread in general chat entitled 
"my beautiful daughter" if you want to go see xx
I can wait for eyes, that's when the trouble really begins :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Oh that's not fair, I really thought Hope would make it. My thoughts are with the whole family, it just doesn't seem fair!!

We all agreed Molly would have less than Coco - so I make that 2 pups for us, now that's cool!!!

x


----------



## kiera09

Hiya, yer everythings fine apart from I cnt help worring about the time apart?She had the last one 1.30 hrs ago, The first 2 came within 10 mins of eachother, I've featherd her after 2 hrs on the last 1 and the girl flew out!now im worrying xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, yer everythings fine apart from I cnt help worring about the time apart?She had the last one 1.30 hrs ago, The first 2 came within 10 mins of eachother, I've featherd her after 2 hrs on the last 1 and the girl flew out!now im worrying xx


Don't worry Alex, Coco will pick up on it & delay further, they quite often
have a couple of hours or more resting between pups, even our small
easy whelpers! If coco's happy in herself, not straining or contracting,
just bear with it xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Don't forget the first ones born are the closest to the cervix, the 
others have a fair way to travel & only do so wth each contraction, sometimes small ones you won't even notice xx


----------



## kiera09

Thats ok, She looks like she wants to sleep! Shes panting LOADS then stops,then pants then stops, I cant see contractions the pups so far have just flown out! x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Oh that's not fair, I really thought Hope would make it. My thoughts are with the whole family, it just doesn't seem fair!!
> 
> We all agreed Molly would have less than Coco - so I make that 2 pups for us, now that's cool!!!
> 
> x


Me too, they are going through one heck of a hard time & I take my hat
off to them all, what a family, all are lovely 
Whatever MM, that's just wishful thinking lol xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hiya alex, well done honey, your doing brill x x x x
Can you feel anymore pups in her tum?
x


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Thats ok, She looks like she wants to sleep! Shes panting LOADS then stops,then pants then stops, I cant see contractions the pups so far have just flown out! x


That's all ok Alex, let her rest in between, she needs to conserve her energy,
You're doing great x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Just be a minute, got a phone call x x


----------



## doggiesgalore

Congrats Alex and Coco on the birth of three puppies so far! Fingers crossed all goes well and soon for any more. I'll be keeping a close eye on the thread for any updates.


----------



## Hb-mini

keep going Alex and Coco you are doing a fabby job! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Back again, people ringing to see if the pups are here!!! When I said no, they're reply "when do you think they will arrive?" I was polite, could of said something else though.

Just wanted to add my OH is doing my head in today :thumbdown:

Now back to the important stuff; Coco's pups, CC how long should you leave it between pups - just out of interest?

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Back again, people ringing to see if the pups are here!!! When I said no, they're reply "when do you think they will arrive?" I was polite, could of said something else though.
> 
> Just wanted to add my OH is doing my head in today :thumbdown:
> 
> Now back to the important stuff; Coco's pups, CC how long should you leave it between pups - just out of interest?
> 
> x


As long as coco is showing no signs of distress ( disregard panting ),
is not contracting or pushing then there is really no limit, I would be concerned if nothing within four hours of last pup though xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> As long as coco is showing no signs of distress ( disregard panting ),
> is not contracting or pushing then there is really no limit, I would be concerned if nothing within four hours of last pup though xx


Wow didn't realise there could be that long between the pups, I thought about an hour at the most. These girls really put us through it don't they!!

How long was Diva from start to finish?
x


----------



## crazycrest

Diva was 4.5 hours from start to finish, although nothing for almost 2 hours & then 3 delivered one after the other, they sure do put us through it :sneaky2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

They know how much we love them and what we would do for them :001_wub:

Molly is so 'normal' today its unbelievable. She's slept most of the day, hasn't eaten much and is very quiet but seems content. She's slept most of the day in her box though which is a novelty. The pups are still on the quiet side, but still moving and I can hear heartbeats with stethoscope. I would say we are at least 2 - 3 days away. Her temps today have been 37.7, 37.7 & 37.3, so not a lot happening there. Looks like we can actually get some proper sleep tonight


----------



## Lumpy

This is an exciting thread.

I know Alex is really busy at the moment but just wondered if anyone could explain to me what 'feathering' is please? I've never had puppies, just a moggy litter last year.

Good luck Alex - hope the rest of the whelp goes well.

xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Lumpy said:


> This is an exciting thread.
> 
> I know Alex is really busy at the moment but just wondered if anyone could explain to me what 'feathering' is please? I've never had puppies, just a moggy litter last year.
> 
> Good luck Alex - hope the rest of the whelp goes well.
> 
> xx


hiya, not sure if this is right, but I think it's like when a midwife sweeps the waters on us!!! Trying to get things moving along a bit


----------



## kiera09

Hiya yer ur right rach!x Two more brown pups born 1 girl,1 boy! I think she might hav 1 or 2 more! xx


----------



## Hb-mini

kiera09 said:


> Hiya yer ur right rach!x Two more brown pups born 1 girl,1 boy! I think she might hav 1 or 2 more! xx


Ooooo exciting!!! So what the total now??? 4!? xx


----------



## Guest

congrats on the last two kiera so thats 5 now yeah??
Your doing great well done to you and coco


----------



## Lumpy

Congratulations on the new arrivals. 

Thanks Rach - but although I'm 47 I've never had any children, or been present when any babies were being born, so sweeping the waters doesn't mean anything to me. Do you mean having loads to drink? 

I can't believe how ignorant I am over all this stuff. I read loads too before Tabitha had her kittens.


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> Hiya yer ur right rach!x Two more brown pups born 1 girl,1 boy! I think she might hav 1 or 2 more! xx


congratulations  yay 5 pups so far well done to the two of you xxx


----------



## Hb-mini

DevilDogz said:


> congrats on the last two kiera so thats 5 now yeah??
> Your doing great well done to you and coco


Yea think you are right hun, 3 boys and two girls!!


----------



## Hb-mini

Lumpy said:


> Congratulations on the new arrivals.
> 
> Thanks Rach - but although I'm 47 I've never had any children, or been present when any babies were being born, so sweeping the waters doesn't mean anything to me. Do you mean having loads to drink?
> 
> I can't believe how ignorant I am over all this stuff. I read loads too before Tabitha had her kittens.


No lovey it means like an internal examination.

The question is though..... do you wear gloves!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Hiya yer ur right rach!x Two more brown pups born 1 girl,1 boy! I think she might hav 1 or 2 more! xx


WooHoo

5 ickle pups, way to go Coco.

Your doing a brill job Alex, well done babe, can't wait to see the pics.

Keep going, loads of love x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hb-mini said:


> No lovey it means like an internal examination.
> 
> The question is though..... do you wear gloves!!!


Yea you go in and just sweep around a little!!

Now, now Hannah lets not start the Foo & Gloves debate lol.

We'll have to ask Alex if she wore any gloves, I won't be, I hate them

x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Yea you go in and just sweep around a little!!
> 
> Now, now Hannah lets not start the Foo & Gloves debate lol.
> 
> We'll have to ask Alex if she wore any gloves, I won't be, I hate them
> 
> x


as long as she isnt a nail biter she will be fine pmsl


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> Yea you go in and just sweep around a little!!
> 
> Now, now Hannah lets not start the Foo & Gloves debate lol.
> 
> We'll have to ask Alex if she wore any gloves, I won't be, I hate them
> 
> x


Yea its probably best we dont!! 

So happy for you Alex.....keep going!! You need three more if my prediction is right! :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> as long as she isnt a nail biter she will be fine pmsl


NAUGHTY

Hiya Vixie, how's your head today hun, also Tia?
x


----------



## Lumpy

Thank you all for explaining that - now I fully understand.

I read the foo and gloves posts with great amusement. I did get some gloves when Tabitha was due but I didn't end up wearing them - but then I didn't go in and 'sweep around' either. There was some squelching and crunching though - gross!!!

Keep going Coco - and good luck with Molly's whelp, Rach when it comes. 

I love these threads and sharing the excitement vicariously. I didn't find this site until after Tabitha had her kittens so I had no-one to share it with

At least now I know what 'feathering' means. Wonder if it will ever come up in a pub quiz?


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> NAUGHTY
> 
> Hiya Vixie, how's your head today hun, also Tia?
> x


still have a headache but not as bad as last night, thanks, Tia is lso a little better again, its slow going but shes improving a little each day


----------



## Molly's Mum

Lumpy said:


> Thank you all for explaining that - now I fully understand.
> 
> I read the foo and gloves posts with great amusement. I did get some gloves when Tabitha was due but I didn't end up wearing them - but then I didn't go in and 'sweep around' either. There was some squelching and crunching though - gross!!!
> 
> Keep going Coco - and good luck with Molly's whelp, Rach when it comes.
> 
> I love these threads and sharing the excitement vicariously. I didn't find this site until after Tabitha had her kittens so I had no-one to share it with
> 
> At least now I know what 'feathering' means. Wonder if it will ever come up in a pub quiz?


It's our pleasure, your welcome to come and share our madness any time you like, although be warned it can get a wee bit nutty at times specially when we talk about how many pups are coming - they totally lose the plot then.
I think Molly has decided not to have her pups - she's loving the attention too much x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> It's our pleasure, your welcome to come and share our madness any time you like, although be warned it can get a wee bit nutty at times specially when we talk about how many pups are coming - they totally lose the plot then.
> I think Molly has decided not to have her pups - she's loving the attention too much x


shes just making sure they are cooked properly first, them buns are satoying in the oven just a little longer lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> shes just making sure they are cooked properly first, them buns are satoying in the oven just a little longer lol


well considering she's having less than coco, that's makes my original guess 4 look promising - they are going to be chunky little pups. I want to meet them


----------



## Guest

So 5 puppies can you feel anymore, or do you think thats it cant wait for pictures


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> well considering she's having less than coco, that's makes my original guess 4 look promising - they are going to be chunky little pups. I want to meet them


Boxer are known to have big litters haha dive had 8 and the averge is 4/5 she was scanned at 5.!
Was your bitch scanned because if she is add another 3 onto it :devil: :001_tt2:


----------



## ad_1980

I want molly to have 12 babies


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Boxer are known to have big litters haha dive had 8 and the averge is 4/5 she was scanned at 5.!
> Was your bitch scanned because if she is add another 3 onto it :devil: :001_tt2:


Awww Kerry Baddest Girl, between coco & molly we are not even going to hit double figures; hehe.

Yea Molly was scanned:- 4

x


----------



## Lumpy

Nuttiness is good

From my understanding your little barrel Molly is going to have 12 pups - is that correct

I'd never had anything to do with boxers until my hairdresser got a boxer pup and she is so incredibly loving and playful - and nutty - that I fell in love with the breed. I've since met other boxers and they all seem the same - bundles of gorgeousness.

I only see Pheobe (my hairdresser's bitch) every six weeks or so but always take her a doggy treat of some kind and she knows now and looks at my handbag when I get there as if to say 'Well, where is it then?'

Any more pups Alex?


----------



## Molly's Mum

ad_1980 said:


> I want molly to have 12 babies


Thats just sooooo naughty :devil::devil:


----------



## ninja

ad_1980 said:


> I want molly to have 12 babies


and your want will come true , x


----------



## Guest

So 4 + 3 = 7


----------



## Molly's Mum

Lumpy said:


> Nuttiness is good
> 
> From my understanding your little barrel Molly is going to have 12 pups - is that correct
> 
> I'd never had anything to do with boxers until my hairdresser got a boxer pup and she is so incredibly loving and playful - and nutty - that I fell in love with the breed. I've since met other boxers and they all seem the same - bundles of gorgeousness.
> 
> I only see Pheobe (my hairdresser's bitch) every six weeks or so but always take her a doggy treat of some kind and she knows now and looks in my handbag when I get there as if to say 'Well, where is it then?'
> 
> Any more pups Alex?


NNNNoooooooo - it isnt bl**dy correct, don't you listen to those nutters on here, we are having 4 ickly (well chunky) babies!!
Yea they are totally gorgeous, but then I would say that x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> and your want will come true , x


VIXIEEEEEE

Those rum young 'uns have started again, the fever is getting worse. Sort them out pleaseeeeee


----------



## Hb-mini

DevilDogz said:


> So 4 + 3 = 7


yay!! that was my guess!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hb-mini said:


> yay!! that was my guess!!!


ok I will add 1 more to number and we will all settle for 5


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> Hiya yer ur right rach!x Two more brown pups born 1 girl,1 boy! I think she might hav 1 or 2 more! xx


I just ralised your not far from me I might just have to come and puppynap one of the girls


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> VIXIEEEEEE
> 
> Those rum young 'uns have started again, the fever is getting worse. Sort them out pleaseeeeee


haha are they running a mock again tut tut girls you know shes having 8 because I said so


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> haha are they running a mock again tut tut girls you know shes having 8 because I said so


we never run amock :biggrin:, 
not our fault if she is having 12 , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> we never run amock :biggrin:,
> not our fault if she is having 12 , x


They are beyond help or rehabilitation !!


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> They are beyond help or rehabilitation !!


, x


----------



## ad_1980

Molly's Mum said:


> They are beyond help or rehabilitation !!


no...were definitely sure she's having 12. Maybe she's hiding some from the vets and from you because she wants to surprise you - or give you a heart attack whichever way


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> They are beyond help or rehabilitation !!


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> we never run amock :biggrin:,
> not our fault if she is having 12 , x


pmsl shall we split the difference and say 10 lol 


Molly's Mum said:


> They are beyond help or rehabilitation !!


there's just no helping some people


----------



## Molly's Mum

ad_1980 said:


> no...were definitely sure she's having 12. Maybe she's hiding some from the vets and from you because she wants to surprise you - or give you a heart attack whichever way


She only has 10 teats and I think 2 of those aren't going to be any good; so what on earth am I going to do with 12 hungry little pups?

I don't know why I am even asking this question, she's not having 12


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> pmsl shall we split the difference and say 10 lol
> 
> there's just no helping some people


OMG you little minx, don't believe in their delusions - 10 can you imagine what it would be like with 10 BOXERS - Barking lady

xx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> OMG you little minx, don't believe in their delusions - 10 can you imagine what it would be like with 10 BOXERS - Barking lady
> 
> xx


haha they would keep you busy thats for sure, I had 8 border collie pups here once they were a handful


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> She only has 10 teats and I think 2 of those aren't going to be any good; so what on earth am I going to do with 12 hungry little pups?
> 
> I don't know why I am even asking this question, she's not having 12


haha, even you are starting to come around to the fact there is going to be 12 , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> haha they would keep you busy thats for sure, I had 8 border collie pups here once they were a handful


I have 3 kids, 2 dogs, 1 seriously tapped cat, 2 foster headhogs and you lot are talking double figure puppies - pass me the straight jacket


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> She only has 10 teats and I think 2 of those aren't going to be any good; so what on earth am I going to do with 12 hungry little pups?
> 
> I don't know why I am even asking this question, she's not having 12


Rach you are starting to believe, you are heading over to the dark nutty side!!!
Step away from the computer, reach out for the nearest form of sugar rush and get yourself a nice long drink!!

Molly will only have 7!!!


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> I have 3 kids, 2 dogs, 1 seriously tapped cat, 2 foster headhogs and you lot are talking double figure puppies - pass me the straight jacket


you would cope I have 4 kids 6 dogs, 4 cats and 4 rats its a breeze pmsl


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> you would cope I have 4 kids 6 dogs, 4 cats and 4 rats its a breeze pmsl


Ok I take my hat off to you!! How on earth do you manage and you were still talking to us at 2 this morning!!

Tell you what my 1 cat is harder than the rest to put together, although wouldn't swap him for anything


----------



## crazycrest

OMG I go out for a little while & this is what happens in my absence :001_rolleyes:
Can none of you control the unruly girls...Vixie ? :biggrin:
Well done Alex...hows it going now? xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> OMG I go out for a little while & this is what happens in my absence :001_rolleyes:
> Can none of you control the unruly girls...Vixie ? :biggrin:
> Well done Alex...hows it going now? xx


At last sanity is back 

No good asking Minxy Vixie, she's just as bad - she's joined the dark side:devil:

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> At last sanity is back
> 
> No good asking Minxy Vixie, she's just as bad - she's joined the dark side:devil:
> 
> x


Mmmm seems so after catching up a bit...very perturbing indeed :cornut:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Ok I take my hat off to you!! How on earth do you manage and you were still talking to us at 2 this morning!!
> 
> Tell you what my 1 cat is harder than the rest to put together, although wouldn't swap him for anything


its sort of organised chaos pmsl  once you reach a certain point one more doesnt make a difference


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> OMG I go out for a little while & this is what happens in my absence :001_rolleyes:
> Can none of you control the unruly girls...Vixie ? :biggrin:
> Well done Alex...hows it going now? xx





Molly's Mum said:


> At last sanity is back
> 
> No good asking Minxy Vixie, she's just as bad - she's joined the dark side:devil:
> 
> x


it was a momentary laps I will be back on track soon, well I hope so anyway, mind you the dark side is very alluring :devil::devil:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Any idea's what I can temp Molly with food wise, tried the normal puppy food and rice & tuna - she's not having a bar of it


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Ok I take my hat off to you!! How on earth do you manage and you were still talking to us at 2 this morning!!
> 
> Tell you what my 1 cat is harder than the rest to put together, although wouldn't swap him for anything


Is your cat a jigsaw puzzle ? :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Vixie

chicken usually works


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Any idea's what I can temp Molly with food wise, tried the normal puppy food and rice & tuna - she's not having a bar of it


Well sounds like she is closer than you think then, she will go right off
her food any time soon for up to 24 hours before labour. 
Got any tripe? xx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Well sounds like she is closer than you think then, she will go right off
> her food any time soon for up to 24 hours before labour.
> Got any tripe? xx


yep tripe is great they hardly ever refuse that


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Is your cat a jigsaw puzzle ? :001_rolleyes:


PMSL you made me giggle - you knew what I meant, I blame sleep deprivation 

I tried a bit of chicken left from the roast (they made me cook) and why on earth would I have any tripe; gag, heave!!!

She's no where near having these pups, she still hasn't got any milk either


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> PMSL you made me giggle - you knew what I meant, I blame sleep deprivation
> 
> I tried a bit of chicken left from the roast (they made me cook) and why on earth would I have any tripe; gag, heave!!!
> 
> She's no where near having these pups, she still hasn't got any milk either


Sleep deprivation...now just what is that? :frown2:
Tripe is great stuff, even my little ones love stinky green tripe!
How dare they make you cook, I thought you told them all 
last night in no uncertain terms they were on their own!!!1
How very dare they :mad5:
The milk doesn't usually come in until after the pups are born,
they need the antibodies from the colostrum first xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

She is laying along side the couch and I just looked over her, she's got some pups hiding up in her ribcage, just look how it goes up. Bless her x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Sleep deprivation...now just what is that? :frown2:
> Tripe is great stuff, even my little ones love stinky green tripe!
> How dare they make you cook, I thought you told them all
> last night in no uncertain terms they were on their own!!!1
> How very dare they :mad5:
> The milk doesn't usually come in until after the pups are born,
> they need the antibodies from the colostrum first xx


sorry I know tripe is good but its disgusting stuff, yuk. I refuse - gagging.

Lets talk about dinner, not very happy with them :mad5:

I just thought she should have something in her teats by now, worried that there won't be anything there for the pups x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> She is laying along side the couch and I just looked over her, she's got some pups hiding up in her ribcage, just look how it goes up. Bless her x





Molly's Mum said:


> sorry I know tripe is good but its disgusting stuff, yuk. I refuse - gagging.
> 
> Lets talk about dinner, not very happy with them :mad5:
> 
> I just thought she should have something in her teats by now, worried that there won't be anything there for the pups x


How many you think she's hiding then MM :biggrin:
I bet, they're big enough to get their own grub 
Don't worry about milk coming in, honest! 
They mostly don't for at least a day after pups, they will utilise
the colostrum first & the more Molly drinks & the pups suckle the
quicker her milk will come in xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Soz I meant to say lets not talk about dinner :mad5:

Don't tell anyone but when I looked over to her & took that pic, I thought to myself, she's so hiding a few under those ribs!! I think we may have quite a few more in there than 1st thought, no wonder she doesn't want them to come out


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Soz I meant to say lets not talk about dinner :mad5:
> 
> Don't tell anyone but when I looked over to her & took that pic, I thought to myself, she's so hiding a few under those ribs!! I think we may have quite a few more in there than 1st thought, no wonder she doesn't want them to come out


OMG you traitor, who managed to turn you to the other side :biggrin:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> OMG you traitor, who managed to turn you to the other side :biggrin:


come over to the dark side CC you know you want to


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> She only has 10 teats and I think 2 of those aren't going to be any good; so what on earth am I going to do with 12 hungry little pups?
> 
> I don't know why I am even asking this question, she's not having 12





Molly's Mum said:


> Soz I meant to say lets not talk about dinner :mad5:
> 
> Don't tell anyone but when I looked over to her & took that pic, I thought to myself, she's so hiding a few under those ribs!! I think we may have quite a few more in there than 1st thought, no wonder she doesn't want them to come out





crazycrest said:


> OMG you traitor, who managed to turn you to the other side :biggrin:


hmmmm think somebody is starting to realise we are right , x


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> come over to the dark side CC you know you want to


NOOOOOO It's against my better nature lol :biggrin:
I still think 8 though xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> OMG you traitor, who managed to turn you to the other side :biggrin:


PMSL - behave you, you even think she's having more than 4!!!

I am blaming Kerry, she's the 1, it's all down to her

Right got to go and feed the animals, going to try some scrambled eggs for Molly and find my physco cat he's hiding somewhere in the house. I will be back in a bit. Hope Alex & Coco are ok

Love Rach x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> PMSL - behave you, you even think she's having more than 4!!!
> 
> I am blaming Kerry, she's the 1, it's all down to her
> 
> Right got to go and feed the animals, going to try some scrambled eggs for Molly and find my physco cat he's hiding somewhere in the house. I will be back in a bit. Hope Alex & Coco are ok
> 
> Love Rach x x


Yep 8 little ( chunky ) boxer babies....soon i hope...
see ya soon x


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> NOOOOOO It's against my better nature lol :biggrin:
> I still think 8 though xx


me too, 8 is a good number for a big dog  but you will be converted oh yes you will


----------



## Vixie

talk to you soon xx


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> me too, 8 is a good number for a big dog  but you will be converted oh yes you will


Aaarrrgghhh the temptation of it all :mad5:
Help me MM...PLEASE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Aaarrrgghhh the temptation of it all :mad5:
> Help me MM...PLEASE!!! :biggrin:


theres no help for you now shes gone :devil::lol:


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> theres no help for you know shes gone :devil::lol:


Well I could come to the dark side with you vixie :biggrin:
At least we only think 8 not blimmin 12 like the real unruly girls xx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Well I could come to the dark side with you vixie :biggrin:
> At least we only think 8 not blimmin 12 like the real unruly girls xx


ha ha yes I think the dark side is a little tamer than the unruly side pmsl


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> ha ha yes I think the dark side is a little tamer than the unruly side pmsl


Lol i sure hope so, can't see me being unruly at my age :biggrin:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Lol i sure hope so, can't see me being unruly at my age :biggrin:


never too old for anything


----------



## crazycrest

Very true...must be the sleep deprivation...makes you delusional :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Very true...must be the sleep deprivation...makes you delusional :001_rolleyes:


I have to agree there LOL :thumbsup:

I wonder how thy are all getting on with their girls?


----------



## crazycrest

Yeh come on Alex & MM, we need to know if you're all ok :drool:


----------



## Molly's Mum

hiya, back again - the animals are all fed & watered well apart from Molls who won't eat a thing  I made her some lovely scrambled eggs, with a bit of milk & honey - nope nothing.

She had this THING coming out of her foo, like clear, jelly - gag, and she's so big now bless her she can't get to her foo so I had to do a bit of a clean up.
She's now sleeping in her box, took temp at 8 37.0, going to do it again at 10 but don't think anything is happening here

x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Lol i sure hope so, can't see me being unruly at my age :biggrin:


if im classed as unruly then you can be, dont reckon there is that many years difference between us :eek6:, x



Vixie said:


> never too old for anything


thats what i always say :devil:, x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hiya, back again - the animals are all fed & watered well apart from Molls who won't eat a thing  I made her some lovely scrambled eggs, with a bit of milk & honey - nope nothing.
> 
> She had this THING coming out of her foo, like clear, jelly - gag, and she's so big now bless her she can't get to her foo so I had to do a bit of a clean up.
> She's now sleeping in her box, took temp at 8 37.0, going to do it again at 10 but don't think anything is happening here
> 
> x


Thing???
Was it stringy or a blob? Do you think it was the mucous plug?


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Thing???
> Was it stringy or a blob? Do you think it was the mucous plug?


it was a thing  I suppose stringy is a near description loads of it yuk!!!

Like I said though nothing is happening, I think she will give us 1 sign a day and then maybe by next weekend we might get somewhere.

any news from alex

x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> if im classed as unruly then you can be, dont reckon there is that many years difference between us :eek6:, x
> 
> thats what i always say :devil:, x


I love the way you pop up, it's so funny - you're like a ninja lol


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I love the way you pop up, it's so funny - you're like a ninja lol


oh is only home at weekends and moans if i am on all the time ,
in saying that he moans about most things , x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> it was a thing  I suppose stringy is a near description loads of it yuk!!!
> 
> Like I said though nothing is happening, I think she will give us 1 sign a day and then maybe by next weekend we might get somewhere.
> 
> any news from alex
> 
> x


Have you not had any stringy before lol ???
No news from Alex as yet xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I love the way you pop up, it's so funny - you're like a ninja lol


:laugh: LOL Kira99 the ninja :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> oh is only home at weekends and moans if i am on all the time ,
> in saying that he moans about most things , x


How do I get one that's only home at the weekends? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Have you not had any stringy before lol ???
> No news from Alex as yet xxx


No nothing stringy before, this was well stringy jelly - not nice :thumbdown:

She's snoring for England in her box, so she's happy.

We can all get some decent sleep tonight, although I'll still be sleeping downstairs

x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> No nothing stringy before, this was well stringy jelly - not nice :thumbdown:
> 
> She's snoring for England in her box, so she's happy.
> 
> We can all get some decent sleep tonight, although I'll still be sleeping downstairs
> 
> x


thats nothing compared to what will come out of her foo when shes whelping pmsl you will be wishing for the stringy jelly days again :laugh:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> No nothing stringy before, this was well stringy jelly - not nice :thumbdown:
> 
> She's snoring for England in her box, so she's happy.
> 
> We can all get some decent sleep tonight, although I'll still be sleeping downstairs
> 
> x


You been lucky then, some are stringy from 6 weeks in :drool:
We'll see about the sleep...it's a maybe...:laugh:


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> thats nothing compared to what will come out of her foo when shes whelping pmsl you will be wishing for the stringy jelly days again :laugh:


You really are turning BAD LOL :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> thats nothing compared to what will come out of her foo when shes whelping pmsl you will be wishing for the stringy jelly days again :laugh:


Minxy Vixie

Lets not even think about what's coming out of her foo, I will deal with it (hopefully) as and when it comes, maybe it won't :thumbsup:

It took me 4 attempts the 1st time I took her temp.


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> You really are turning BAD LOL :laugh:


:laugh::laugh: couldnt resist  :laugh:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Minxy Vixie
> 
> Lets not even think about what's coming out of her foo, I will deal with it (hopefully) as and when it comes, maybe it won't :thumbsup:
> 
> It took me 4 attempts the 1st time I took her temp.


ha ha its surprising how easily you will get used to it


----------



## Molly's Mum

Right the pair of you, be serious just for minute, no winding me up!

Will there be a lot of gunk?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Right the pair of you, be serious just for minute, no winding me up!
> 
> Will there be a lot of gunk?


There could be or may not be, depends how good our Molly is at cleaning up
after herself :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> There could be or may not be, depends how good our Molly is at cleaning up
> after herself :thumbsup:


She's so big she can't reach round to her foo

Getting worried about Alex & coco now, hope they are ok?

x


----------



## Vixie

My last girl had a lot of gunk but some dont so there is no sure answer to that

I hope they are OK as well


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> She's so big she can't reach round to her foo
> 
> Getting worried about Alex & coco now, hope they are ok?
> 
> x


There's quite likely to be a lot of greenish/ blood tinged fluids & you
may need to change the bedding after each puppy, it can be that bad!

I think if there was a problem Alex would have let us know, I have left
a message on her wall ages ago, but no reply. Hoping they're either
all settling down or getting a bit of sleep while they can :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Lets go for the 'not a lot of gunk' we don't do gunk or crunching :thumbsup:

My 6' lad has just come into the living room, asking me to get something out of the utility room as the my darling physco cat Jinx is in there, they are all scared ****less of him - pmsl

come on Alex, let us know


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> There's quite likely to be a lot of greenish/ blood tinged fluids & you
> may need to change the bedding after each puppy, it can be that bad!
> 
> I think if there was a problem Alex would have let us know, I have left
> a message on her wall ages ago, but no reply. Hoping they're either
> all settling down or getting a bit of sleep while they can :thumbsup:


WHY IS IT GREEN????


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Lets go for the 'not a lot of gunk' we don't do gunk or crunching :thumbsup:
> 
> My 6' lad has just come into the living room, asking me to get something out of the utility room as the my darling physco cat Jinx is in there, they are all scared ****less of him - pmsl
> 
> come on Alex, let us know


Lol a 6 foot man scared of a cat 
So just why is this cat called psycho ?
Yeh come on Alex, it's been hours & we need to know you're all ok x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> WHY IS IT GREEN????


I don't know exactly, but it's something to do with detaching placentas, I 
would imagine it has something to do with meconium .......
Oh & it stains just about everything :thumbdown:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Lol a 6 foot man scared of a cat
> So just why is this cat called psycho ?
> Yeh come on Alex, it's been hours & we need to know you're all ok x


His name is Jinx, but they all call him psycho!! Rightly so to be honest, he hates everyone apart from me. He will just launch himself at anyone for no reason, he's a little sweetheart with me, but he's bit them all at some time or another and drawn blood!!! He's brill with the dogs and they love him, it's just people he doesn't like, he will sit on my lap purring away and as soon as they try to touch him he just springs at them pmsl, I think its great :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I don't know exactly, but it's something to do with detaching placentas, I
> would imagine it has something to do with meconium .......
> Oh & it stains just about everything :thumbdown:


does it stain your hands??


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> does it stain your hands??


Hands & vet bed are just about the only thing's it doesn't stain :laugh:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> His name is Jinx, but they all call him psycho!! Rightly so to be honest, he hates everyone apart from me. He will just launch himself at anyone for no reason, he's a little sweetheart with me, but he's bit them all at some time or another and drawn blood!!! He's brill with the dogs and they love him, it's just people he doesn't like, he will sit on my lap purring away and as soon as they try to touch him he just springs at them pmsl, I think its great :thumbsup:


Sounds like a great cat :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

aw that's a relief. I have got 2 lovely big vet beds, I was going to put that in afterwards when it's all over, I've got those disposable pads for the actual delivery. It's very exciting when we talk about it, just wish it would come 

How's Diva & her babies?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> aw that's a relief. I have got 2 lovely big vet beds, I was going to put that in afterwards when it's all over, I've got those disposable pads for the actual delivery. It's very exciting when we talk about it, just wish it would come
> 
> How's Diva & her babies?


Yep that's the idea, don't use it for whelping or you'll have nothing
left for after, lots & lots of newspaper for whelping & maybe one of those
pads on top, you will need to change it after every 1 or 2 puppies, depending!
I am pleased for you that Molly waited until you wanted, but hey!!!!
Come on Moll, we want to see ya babies xxx :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

She's got no intention of having them CC, I always thought it would be tomorrow but I can see us still wondering Wednesday/Thursday, she's going to be one of those dogs that goes over 

As long as she is ok I don't care when she has them, really, I just want so much to see them, watch her with them and know they & her are safe - she is my baby


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> She's got no intention of having them CC, I always thought it would be tomorrow but I can see us still wondering Wednesday/Thursday, she's going to be one of those dogs that goes over
> 
> As long as she is ok I don't care when she has them, really, I just want so much to see them, watch her with them and know they & her are safe - she is my baby


Aww she may well go over, but if you've seen no stringy goo before
that could be a good sign for Molly so may be in the next 24 hours, what was the date of mating?
I know the feeling, it's like waiting to have your own baby, you
worry so much about them :yikes:


----------



## Molly's Mum

They mate 6.45am 9th April, not that I'm counting!! So she's 60 days today, I was going on 64 days but a boxer breeder told me it would be more like 61 and the vet said I should look at 61 days, then with the dozy vet saying she was in 1st stage yesterday. So she may not even be due yet!! I suppose the only way to look at is - she will have them when she's ready. Would like her to be eating more though, she's drinking loads & loads of water though so that must be good.

I am more nervous than I ever was when I was pregnant. I know people take the mick, but I love my dogs so much they have been with me through so many difficult times and they never let you down.

x


----------



## reddogs

Don't bother with the pads at this stage use the newspaper it gets messy but she should clean everything up for you  and the green gunk is truly green. My girl just wolfed down everything that came out bar the puppies 

Good luck tonite - looking good for the 12 puppies


----------



## Molly's Mum

reddogs said:


> Don't bother with the pads at this stage use the newspaper it gets messy but she should clean everything up for you  and the green gunk is truly green. My girl just wolfed down everything that came out bar the puppies
> 
> Good luck tonite - looking good for the 12 puppies


Thanks Red, not going to happen tonight I'm afraid, she's just sleeping peacefully. We have agreed they may be more than 4 and settled on 6 so no 12!!!

x


----------



## ninja

reddogs said:


> Don't bother with the pads at this stage use the newspaper it gets messy but she should clean everything up for you  and the green gunk is truly green. My girl just wolfed down everything that came out bar the puppies
> 
> Good luck tonite - looking good for the 12 puppies


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laugh::laugh::laugh:, x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> They mate 6.45am 9th April, not that I'm counting!! So she's 60 days today, I was going on 64 days but a boxer breeder told me it would be more like 61 and the vet said I should look at 61 days, then with the dozy vet saying she was in 1st stage yesterday. So she may not even be due yet!! I suppose the only way to look at is - she will have them when she's ready. Would like her to be eating more though, she's drinking loads & loads of water though so that must be good.
> 
> I am more nervous than I ever was when I was pregnant. I know people take the mick, but I love my dogs so much they have been with me through so many difficult times and they never let you down.
> 
> x


Well by my reckoning Molly is only day 59 today & due on the 11th.
Don't worry about the food aspect MM, she has eaten fairly well throughout
& they really do go off their food in the latter stages!
Yes they are far more to me than people too xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laugh::laugh::laugh:, x


Are ninja's back, behave you - we all agreed on 6 :devil::devil:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Are ninja's back, behave you - we all agreed on 6 :devil::devil:


Where was that then ? I thought it was 8 :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Well by my reckoning Molly is only day 59 today & due on the 11th.
> Don't worry about the food aspect MM, she has eaten fairly well throughout
> & they really do go off their food in the latter stages!
> Yes they are far more to me than people too xxx


Do you not count the day they mate then? because on my chart thing it says day 60? Well at least we get some sleep tonight :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Are ninja's back, behave you - we all agreed on 6 :devil::devil:


i cant remember agreeing on that :thumbdown:, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

It was worth a try, just making sure you all still alert lol.


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Do you not count the day they mate then? because on my chart thing it says day 60? Well at least we get some sleep tonight :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Take a look at this x

WHELPING CHART - 63 day perpetual whelping chart - from Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia ~


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> It was worth a try, just making sure you all still alert lol.


haha, you dont catch me out that easily , x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> It was worth a try, just making sure you all still alert lol.


Haha all still alert here, we agreed 8 didn't we ninja :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Take a look at this x
> 
> WHELPING CHART - 63 day perpetual whelping chart - from Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia ~


thanks for that!! Soz if I have got it wrong  I thought she was day 60 today.
Well looks like I will be boring you ****less all week then 

My god how big is she going to be!!!!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> thanks for that!! Soz if I have got it wrong  I thought she was day 60 today.
> Well looks like I will be boring you ****less all week then
> 
> My god how big is she going to be!!!!


Huge lol...it's not a problem & you don't bore me!
I love our chats :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Haha all still alert here, we agreed 8 didn't we ninja :laugh:


yep I'm sure it was 8 :thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> yep I'm sure it was 8 :thumbsup:


Thanks vixie...MM is trying to turn us all mad


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well at least we get chance to catch up on our sleep from last night 

Can we meet in the middle and agree on 7, still think that's a huge number of boxers. OMG can you imagine when they are running around full of energy & mischief


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Well at least we get chance to catch up on our sleep from last night
> 
> Can we meet in the middle and agree on 7, still think that's a huge number of boxers. OMG can you imagine when they are running around full of energy & mischief


yep lots of fun and loads of chaos :yikes: :laugh:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well at least we get chance to catch up on our sleep from last night
> 
> Can we meet in the middle and agree on 7, still think that's a huge number of boxers. OMG can you imagine when they are running around full of energy & mischief


Yay....sleep deprived crew is having an early night :yikes:
OK I will compromise & say 7 for you, oh you are gonna have such fun,
I hope you've got a puppy proof place lol xx :laugh:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Thanks vixie...MM is trying to turn us all mad


I dont need help with that I think I lost the plot years ago pmsl :laugh: but my memory is fine


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> I dont need help with that I think I lost the plot years ago pmsl :laugh: but my memory is fine


same here :thumbsup: and im sure its 12 pups that i agreed on , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Can't believe we haven't heard from Alex !!!

Chaos; hmmmm - it's going to be organised chaos :thumbsup:

aw CC is lovely - she is agreeing on 7, by tomorrow I will have her on 6 then by the time Molls has her babies she will be agreeing on 4:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Just going to do her temp

x


----------



## crazycrest

:laugh:


Molly's Mum said:


> Can't believe we haven't heard from Alex !!!
> 
> Chaos; hmmmm - it's going to be organised chaos :thumbsup:
> 
> aw CC is lovely - she is agreeing on 7, by tomorrow I will have her on 6 then by the time Molls has her babies she will be agreeing on 4:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Nope sorry...not a chance...7 it is & you know there's more than
4 yourself


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Well at least we get chance to catch up on our sleep from last night
> 
> Can we meet in the middle and agree on 7, still think that's a huge number of boxers. OMG can you imagine when they are running around full of energy & mischief


Hiya, So sorry I havnt bin on here! Well ur all in for a shock,I've just got ova it 10 PUPS !!! (Maybe 11) Bless her she's done so well! 4 black n tan, 6 brown n tan, 5 girls,5 boys! I'll upload photos tomorro I'm so tierd, god knows hos coco feels! first 11.44 - last pup - 10.30! poor Coco!
The first 3 pups were 13oz,then 10oz,14oz,11oz,13oz,12oz,11oz and 12oz! Not bad at all! 
All I can say Rach is line ur carpet very thickly with newspaper,all around the room (and sheet up the walls if pos!I'm not joking! She ate all the placentas, And I didnt use gloves!lol! Gunna jump in the bath now xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well we will definitely be getting some sleep tonight, temp 37.4, at least its fairly regular so when we do see a drop it may actually be correct.

Ok 7 it is, but I still go 'told ya so' when she has 4 :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, So sorry I havnt bin on here! Well ur all in for a shock,I've just got ova it 10 PUPS !!! (Maybe 11) Bless her she's done so well! 4 black n tan, 6 brown n tan, 5 girls,5 boys! I'll upload photos tomorro I'm so tierd, god knows hos coco feels! first 11.44 - last pup - 10.30! poor Coco!
> The first 3 pups were 13oz,then 10oz,14oz,11oz,13oz,12oz,11oz and 12oz! Not bad at all!
> All I can say Rach is line ur carpet very thickly with newspaper,all around the room (and sheet up the walls if pos!I'm not joking! She ate all the placentas, And I didnt use gloves!lol! Gunna jump in the bath now xx


OMG - wow, congrats Alex, you've done so well honey and as for Coco - what a girl. 10 pups that's amazing. Sending you loads of love x x x x x x


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, So sorry I havnt bin on here! Well ur all in for a shock,I've just got ova it 10 PUPS !!! (Maybe 11) Bless her she's done so well! 4 black n tan, 6 brown n tan, 5 girls,5 boys! I'll upload photos tomorro I'm so tierd, god knows hos coco feels! first 11.44 - last pup - 10.30! poor Coco!
> The first 3 pups were 13oz,then 10oz,14oz,11oz,13oz,12oz,11oz and 12oz! Not bad at all!
> All I can say Rach is line ur carpet very thickly with newspaper,all around the room (and sheet up the walls if pos!I'm not joking! She ate all the placentas, And I didnt use gloves!lol! Gunna jump in the bath now xx


OMG What a day you've all had...congratulations Alex & coco xxx:yikes:


----------



## Guest

Congratulations see me and sammy arent that mad MM beware you have 12 to come
Woo thats a big litter lots of mouths to feed


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, So sorry I havnt bin on here! Well ur all in for a shock,I've just got ova it 10 PUPS !!! (Maybe 11) Bless her she's done so well! 4 black n tan, 6 brown n tan, 5 girls,5 boys! I'll upload photos tomorro I'm so tierd, god knows hos coco feels! first 11.44 - last pup - 10.30! poor Coco!
> The first 3 pups were 13oz,then 10oz,14oz,11oz,13oz,12oz,11oz and 12oz! Not bad at all!
> All I can say Rach is line ur carpet very thickly with newspaper,all around the room (and sheet up the walls if pos!I'm not joking! She ate all the placentas, And I didnt use gloves!lol! Gunna jump in the bath now xx


oh WOW thats fantastic, CONGRATULATION :thumbsup:  glad mum and pups are doing well, hope you manage to get some rest tonight you will both need it after that marathon of a delivery  xx


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, So sorry I havnt bin on here! Well ur all in for a shock,I've just got ova it 10 PUPS !!! (Maybe 11) Bless her she's done so well! 4 black n tan, 6 brown n tan, 5 girls,5 boys! I'll upload photos tomorro I'm so tierd, god knows hos coco feels! first 11.44 - last pup - 10.30! poor Coco!
> The first 3 pups were 13oz,then 10oz,14oz,11oz,13oz,12oz,11oz and 12oz! Not bad at all!
> All I can say Rach is line ur carpet very thickly with newspaper,all around the room (and sheet up the walls if pos!I'm not joking! She ate all the placentas, And I didnt use gloves!lol! Gunna jump in the bath now xx


congrats to you and coco :thumbsup:, look forward to pics, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Woo Hoo - We have pups 10 !!!

I am now officially sh**ing myself - 10


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Woo Hoo - We have pups 10 !!!
> 
> I am now officially sh**ing myself - 10


 And dobermanns litter averages 8...boxers 10...you have every 
right to be cra**ing yourself :laugh::yikes:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> And dobermanns litter averages 8...boxers 10...you have every
> right to be cra**ing yourself :laugh::yikes:


There I was liking you, cheers mate

OMG, don't know about Alex but I'm in a state of shock!!

I blame Kerry & Sammy those 2 started all this - they should be held responsible


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> There I was liking you, cheers mate
> 
> OMG, don't know about Alex but I'm in a state of shock!!
> 
> I blame Kerry & Sammy those 2 started all this - they should be held responsible


OMG MM, can you just imagine if them bad..unruly girls are right :thumbdown:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> And dobermanns litter averages 8...boxers 10...you have every
> right to be cra**ing yourself :laugh::yikes:


that sounds like 12 pups to me :laugh:, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> OMG MM, can you just imagine if them bad..unruly girls are right :thumbdown:


STOP IT :yikes:

No I can't imagine it, tell you what if by some freaky thing they are right, I am driving straight down to you & kerry and we are sharing the litter. You better get Diva prepared bless her :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lumpy

Wow - 10 puppies. Not sure what the maybe 11 means. Do you think there may be more or did you lose count (not surprising with so many).

Congratulations Alex and Coco. All those tiny paws and little snuffly noses - bless.

Big hugs xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> that sounds like 12 pups to me :laugh:, x


Ninja you can have a couple as well, you're as much to blame as well


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> STOP IT :yikes:
> 
> No I can't imagine it, tell you what if by some freaky thing they are right, I am driving straight down to you & kerry and we are sharing the litter. You better get Diva prepared bless her :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Lol no problem MM, we will help you all we can :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

right my lovely friends, now we know Alex is ok and Molls isn't doing anything, I am going to crash out on the couch and get some sleep.

Thanks again for today, I promise we will actually get there soon 

10 puppies I need to lay down 

Love Rach x x


----------



## Changes

I have just really enjoyed reading this thread 

Good luck MM x x x ps Kerry is an Angel so can perform miracles lol x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> right my lovely friends, now we know Alex is ok and Molls isn't doing anything, I am going to crash out on the couch and get some sleep.
> 
> Thanks again for today, I promise we will actually get there soon
> 
> 10 puppies I need to lay down
> 
> Love Rach x x


Nite lovely MM, sleep well...I hope your dreams are not of 101 boxer
puppies :laugh:
We will get there when Molly is good & ready & don't worry, we will all
still be here :yikes:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> right my lovely friends, now we know Alex is ok and Molls isn't doing anything, I am going to crash out on the couch and get some sleep.
> 
> Thanks again for today, I promise we will actually get there soon
> 
> 10 puppies I need to lay down
> 
> Love Rach x x


nite nite rach, 
you are going to need to get some sleep cos you wont get any with all them pups , xx


----------



## Hb-mini

Yay!!!! So pleased for you Alex and Coco! Well done!!!
Lots of love, chat soon. xxxx


----------



## kiera09

Nite Nite! I thought maybe 1 more was coming as she was panting but all pups have suckled and all 11 are asleep,(including Coco,12 if u count Max!) Good luck Molly n Rach, It's easyer than u think, just tiering! I'll be uploading photos in my album, They're so gorgeous! xx xx
P.S- It looks like u might be having more than 4,I think 11! What a shock 10 woz!Luv em all xx xx xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Nite Nite! I thought maybe 1 more was coming as she was panting but all pups have suckled and all 11 are asleep,(including Coco,12 if u count Max!) Good luck Molly n Rach, It's easyer than u think, just tiering! I'll be uploading photos in my album, They're so gorgeous! xx xx
> P.S- It looks like u might be having more than 4,I think 11! What a shock 10 woz!Luv em all xx xx xx


Bless you Alex, what a lot of puppies & wonderful day..well done 
I am away to bed too, nite ladies xx


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Nite Nite! I thought maybe 1 more was coming as she was panting but all pups have suckled and all 11 are asleep,(including Coco,12 if u count Max!) Good luck Molly n Rach, It's easyer than u think, just tiering! I'll be uploading photos in my album, They're so gorgeous! xx xx
> P.S- It looks like u might be having more than 4,I think 11! What a shock 10 woz!Luv em all xx xx xx


nite nite alex, well done to you all, xx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> right my lovely friends, now we know Alex is ok and Molls isn't doing anything, I am going to crash out on the couch and get some sleep.
> 
> Thanks again for today, I promise we will actually get there soon
> 
> 10 puppies I need to lay down
> 
> Love Rach x x


night night catch you tomorrow xxxx



crazycrest said:


> Nite lovely MM, sleep well...I hope your dreams are not of 101 boxer
> puppies :laugh:
> We will get there when Molly is good & ready & don't worry, we will all
> still be here :yikes:


pmsl shes going to have nightmares now, you truly have come over to the dark side lol Welcome :thumbsup: :laugh:



crazycrest said:


> Bless you Alex, what a lot of puppies & wonderful day..well done
> I am away to bed too, nite ladies xx


night night sleep tight  xx


----------



## kiera09

Morning everyone, I've got sum bad news, Coco had a pup early hrs this morning and unfortunatley it was still born, so sad  

It was our only blk n tan boy (Max the 2nd) We're burying him later  
Coco however is a brilliant mum, all pups are thriving! Will do the photos swn xx


----------



## waggytailsstore

kiera09 said:


> Morning everyone, I've got sum bad news, Coco had a pup early hrs this morning and unfortunatley it was still born, so sad
> 
> It was our only blk n tan boy (Max the 2nd) We're burying him later
> Coco however is a brilliant mum, all pups are thriving! Will do the photos swn xx


So sorry to hear your newsThoughts are with you.


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> Morning everyone, I've got sum bad news, Coco had a pup early hrs this morning and unfortunatley it was still born, so sad
> 
> It was our only blk n tan boy (Max the 2nd) We're burying him later
> Coco however is a brilliant mum, all pups are thriving! Will do the photos swn xx


sorry to hear the sad news  R.I.P little one xxx thinking of you all

so glad to hear that mum and all other pups are doing well xxxx


----------



## Guest

just caught up with this thread

sorry to hear you lost on keira  - but big congrats on the others!    

pmsl at not wearing gloves! - someone whisper to sammy please! - she would be horrified at another gloveless foo toucher  :lol:


----------



## Guest

kiera09 said:


> Morning everyone, I've got sum bad news, Coco had a pup early hrs this morning and unfortunatley it was still born, so sad
> 
> It was our only blk n tan boy (Max the 2nd) We're burying him later
> Coco however is a brilliant mum, all pups are thriving! Will do the photos swn xx


So sorry for your news i know how you feel  
Congratulations on the rest and a big well done to you and coco
you got lots of mouths to feed now :thumbsup: :eek6:


----------



## kiera09

billyboysmammy said:


> just caught up with this thread
> 
> sorry to hear you lost on keira  - but big congrats on the others!
> 
> pmsl at not wearing gloves! - someone whisper to sammy please! - she would be horrified at another gloveless foo toucher  :lol:


thanx but wot does pmsl mean? (I used gloves wen I featherd her!lol)


----------



## kiera09

DevilDogz said:


> So sorry for your news i know how you feel
> Congratulations on the rest and a big well done to you and coco
> you got lots of mouths to feed now :thumbsup: :eek6:


Hiya we're off to the vets this afternoon,just wondering how much wld the check up n the injection be about?thanx x


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> thanx but wot does pmsl mean? (I used gloves wen I featherd her!lol)


it means peeing myself laughing


----------



## Guest

Means p*ss my self laughing and you wore gloves you have let us down tut tut 
sammy will be most pleased


----------



## Guest

kiera09 said:


> Hiya we're off to the vets this afternoon,just wondering how much wld the check up n the injection be about?thanx x


What you having injections for?? and down her for a quick go over its £20


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Means p*ss my self laughing and you wore gloves you have let us down tut tut
> sammy will be most pleased


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

dammit... another one recruited to sammys side.... :yikes:


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> dammit... another one recruited to sammys side.... :yikes:


I know what we going to do ay.!! :eek6:


----------



## Hb-mini

Sorry to hear about your lil lost one. RIP lil man.

Glad all the others and Coco are doing well though.


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well good morning Day 60/61 I've lost count 

Alex you have done so well honey, big hugs to Coco and her HUGE litter, RIP little number 11, I'm so sorry honey.

Well thanks to the Crazy Crested lady, Minxy Vixie & our Ninja - I did in fact dream of loads & loads of puppies. Not 101 as naughtly predicted by the crazy lady but enough to make me wake up in a sweat!! Amazing how these things play on your mind. This thread has now HAD double figure puppies; way to go Coco, so we are staying with single numbers from now on 

Love Rach x

p.s. Molly is fine, she's far to lazy to actually have these pups any time soon....


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Morning everyone, I've got sum bad news, Coco had a pup early hrs this morning and unfortunatley it was still born, so sad
> 
> It was our only blk n tan boy (Max the 2nd) We're burying him later
> Coco however is a brilliant mum, all pups are thriving! Will do the photos swn xx


morning alex, sorry to here about last born, R.I.P little one ,
pleased to here the others are all doing well , x


----------



## Guest

glad to hear molly is fine!

I'm voting for a bakers dozen though for her pups :devil:


----------



## Molly's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> glad to hear molly is fine!
> 
> I'm voting for a bakers dozen though for her pups :devil:


Hi you, you are being drawn over to the dark side :devil::devil:

don't you go listening to those 'unruly girl' nutters, they've lost the plot.
We have all agreed on 6

x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Well good morning Day 60/61 I've lost count
> 
> Alex you have done so well honey, big hugs to Coco and her HUGE litter, RIP little number 11, I'm so sorry honey.
> 
> Well thanks to the Crazy Crested lady, Minxy Vixie & our Ninja - I did in fact dream of loads & loads of puppies. Not 101 as naughtly predicted by the crazy lady but enough to make me wake up in a sweat!! Amazing how these things play on your mind. This thread has now HAD double figure puppies; way to go Coco, so we are staying with single numbers from now on
> 
> Love Rach x
> 
> p.s. Molly is fine, she's far to lazy to actually have these pups any time soon....


morning rach, pleased you dreamt of things to come ,
seems this is going to be a double figured births what with molly going to have 12 :thumbsup:, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> morning rach, pleased you dreamt of things to come ,
> seems this is going to be a double figured births what with molly going to have 12 :thumbsup:, x


Aw Ninja morning 

Don't forget when you agreed to have a couple to look after :thumbsup::thumbsup:

We've all had the wow factor of coco's 10 pups, so from now on this thread is reverting back to normality - 6

x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Aw Ninja morning
> 
> Don't forget when you agreed to have a couple to look after :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> We've all had the wow factor of coco's 10 pups, so from now on this thread is reverting back to normality - 6
> 
> x x


cant remember agreeing to that :eek6:,

coco was just breaking us in ready for your 12 ,

i dont know what normality is ,  x


----------



## kiera09

DevilDogz said:


> What you having injections for?? and down her for a quick go over its £20


Hiya I just thought she might need an injection for a placenta (I think she might have 1 inside) We're going to the vets now as We've felt a lump n it cld be a pup! Hope not I cnt take anymore loss


----------



## Guest

kiera09 said:


> Hiya I just thought she might need an injection for a placenta (I think she might have 1 inside) We're going to the vets now as We've felt a lump n it cld be a pup! Hope not I cnt take anymore loss


ah right they will give her a oxytoicion (sorry i cant spell it haha) and i really dont know how much it will be by you.! But after shes had it, it will help her to deliver what ever is inside her.! :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good luck alex, keep us posted x

Ninja, I will look for the post where you said you would have a couple :devil::devil:

right just going to see if I can get Molls to eat some breakfast, sure she's hanging out for sausage, bacon & eggs 

be back in a bit

x


----------



## Vixie

haha you lot have gone mad yet again  I love this thread LOL


----------



## Guest

Me to vixi makes me laugh so are you thinking the same as me 10 puppies for molly


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> haha you lot have gone mad yet again  I love this thread LOL


what do you mean gone mad :eek6: 
thought most of the peeps on here were already mad ,
i seem to be the only sane one :thumbup1:, x


----------



## ad_1980

No babies yet?

Hm...the 13 puppies must be prepping for a shock arrival


----------



## Guest

ad_1980 said:


> No babies yet?
> 
> Hm...the 13 puppies must be prepping for a shock arrival


i think its 13 too
:thumbsup:

i think this will be molly soon


----------



## Classyellie

10 PUPS!! WOW!! :eek6: Congratulations Alex and Coco! 

I'm sorry to hear about the little one. RIP little man


----------



## Guest

pmsl BBM that made me laugh.!!
Any news alex hows was she at the vets ??


----------



## Molly's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> i think its 13 too
> :thumbsup:
> 
> i think this will be molly soon


WHAT THE ****

OMG 

That's it, lets forget the whole having puppies thing..... I've changed my mind :thumbsup:

That is not going to be my little baby girl Molly - no way - I totally refuse to even consider the idea. I need to lay down in a dark room....

x x x

p.s. You lot are stark, raving mad


----------



## cav

Wow kiera09 congrats on the 10 pups and well done to mummy
you are going have a few hectic weeks ahead


so sorry one did not make it...RIP little one.


----------



## cav

Molly's Mum said:


> WHAT THE ****
> 
> OMG
> 
> That's it, lets forget the whole having puppies thing..... I've changed my mind :thumbsup:
> 
> That is not going to be my little baby girl Molly - no way - I totally refuse to even consider the idea. I need to lay down in a dark room....
> 
> x x x
> 
> p.s. You lot are stark, raving mad


Haha what are they like

my cav had 7 and she is the toy breed 
i also think your girly will have a big litter looking at the pic of her :thumbsup:


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> WHAT THE ****
> 
> OMG
> 
> That's it, lets forget the whole having puppies thing..... I've changed my mind :thumbsup:
> 
> That is not going to be my little baby girl Molly - no way - I totally refuse to even consider the idea. I need to lay down in a dark room....
> 
> x x x
> 
> p.s. You lot are stark, raving mad


Hiya,lol! Ur all mad! I love that picture! It cld be u Rach! 10 is nuttin compared to the size of that litter!I counted 16! 
We just got bac from the vets, everything is fine!No more pups! Stocked up on Milbemax and she had the injection and has had 2 placentas! 
Rach try not to let Molly have to many placentas, her poo's like tar!
Will do pics soon promise! xx
P.S- Just buried our little man, R.I.P Darling xx xx xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

cav said:


> Haha what are they like
> 
> my cav had 7 and she is the toy breed
> i also think your girly will have a big litter looking at the pic of her :thumbsup:


aw Cav, you're falling into their delusions as well :thumbdown:

Your litter of 7 sounds just perfect and of course they are so scrummy

xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Hiya,lol! Ur all mad! I love that picture! It cld be u Rach! 10 is nuttin compared to the size of that litter!I counted 16!
> We just got bac from the vets, everything is fine!No more pups! Stocked up on Milbemax and she had the injection and has had 2 placentas!
> Rach try not to let Molly have to many placentas, her poo's like tar!
> Will do pics soon promise! xx
> P.S- Just buried our little man, R.I.P Darling xx xx xx


Hiya hun, so glad she's ok. Do the pics Alex we are desperate to see the pups.

How are you feeling?

x


----------



## cav

Molly's Mum said:


> aw Cav, you're falling into their delusions as well :thumbdown:
> 
> Your litter of 7 sounds just perfect and of course they are so scrummy
> 
> xx


She looks like she as few tucked away in those ribs so i think 12:thumbsup:

How is she today since she lost the stringy stuff lol!

my 6 little monkeys are lively and they poo all in the pen because mum refuses to clean it up i think she as had enough already off them my house is startin to stink:thumbdown:


----------



## Molly's Mum

cav said:


> She looks like she as few tucked away in those ribs so i think 12:thumbsup:
> 
> How is she today since she lost the stringy stuff lol!
> 
> my 6 little monkeys are lively and they poo all in the pen because mum refuses to clean it up i think she as had enough already off them my house is startin to stink:thumbdown:


The 'stringy gunk'! gag - hasn't made any difference, she is just sleeping & very chilled her temp is normal and is showing now signs of even thinking of having her babies 

I think we need some more pics Cav, specially the ickle dark 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## cav

Molly's Mum said:


> The 'stringy gunk'! gag - hasn't made any difference, she is just sleeping & very chilled her temp is normal and is showing now signs of even thinking of having her babies
> 
> I think we need some more pics Cav, specially the ickle dark 1 :thumbsup:


haha will try put some on later

my girl lost the yucky stuff the day before she had them so i dont think she will be long:thumbsup:
i hope she is good and and not to mucky for you,,,we had a clean delivery this time

are you all ready for them,,,bet you are soooooooo excited


----------



## kiera09

Hiya, I'm fine thanx  Much better now The vets given everyone the all clear! I've done an album on my profile, mum n pups r sleepin-bless! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

cav said:


> haha will try put some on later
> 
> my girl lost the yucky stuff the day before she had them so i dont think she will be long:thumbsup:
> i hope she is good and and not to mucky for you,,,we had a clean delivery this time
> 
> are you all ready for them,,,bet you are soooooooo excited


yea we are all ready, whelping kit is out ready, she's using her box'ish! Although pretty convinced she won't have them in there. Got all supplies ready, food in the freezer for the kids, I'm already sleeping downstairs, petrol in the car, vets number I know off by heart - they are aware and loads of coffee in the cupboard.

Excited isn't the word - just waiting for her ladyship to decide the time is right

x


----------



## cav

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, I'm fine thanx  Much better now The vets given everyone the all clear! I've done an album on my profile, mum n pups r sleepin-bless! xx


glad you are all ok
im going look in your profile at your lovely pics


----------



## reddogsX3

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, I'm fine thanx  Much better now The vets given everyone the all clear! I've done an album on my profile, mum n pups r sleepin-bless! xx


awwwwwwwwwww they are gorgeous

wendy


----------



## Guest

Well done alex they are gorgouse.!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Alex they are simply stunning......

Wow, coco looks good as well honey, you must be so tired x x x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Well, well well what do we have here then???? :laugh:
Alex well done for yesterday, great job & congratulations once
again to you, coco & proud daddy max, really sorry to hear about the
little man that never made it ( run free wee man ). I hope all is going
well now you're back from the vet & continues to do so xxx
MM are they picking on you again ??? :yikes:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Well, well well what do we have here then???? :laugh:
> Alex well done for yesterday, great job & congratulations once
> again to you, coco & proud daddy max, really sorry to hear about the
> little man that never made it ( run free wee man ). I hope all is going
> well now you're back from the vet & continues to do so xxx
> MM are they picking on you again ??? :yikes:


Hiya honey,

Yea they are - did you see the photo BBM put on, I nearly died, I would have to start putting them back in:laugh::laugh:

How are you today? Those new pics of the pups are soooo gorgeous, I've done a deal with Kerry, 6 of mine for 1 of yours 

x


----------



## crazycrest

Hey all good here thank you......
.......Wicked, bad, naughty, unruly girls :angry:
You wanna swap 6 boxers for a powderpuff ? :laugh:
No chance...hahaha :yikes:....But if your litter is huge, we will help


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Hey all good here thank you......
> .......Wicked, bad, naughty, unruly girls :angry:
> You wanna swap 6 boxers for a powderpuff ? :laugh:
> No chance...hahaha :yikes:....But if your litter is huge, we will help


I think Diva would love it, nursing those hungry mouths - pmsl.

Did you see Alex's photo's, how cute are they, they look so beautiful - I want some puppies

x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I think Diva would love it, nursing those hungry mouths - pmsl.
> 
> Did you see Alex's photo's, how cute are they, they look so beautiful - I want some puppies
> 
> x x


You shall have some puppies soon enough :laugh:
I know it's hard when there's lots being born PMSL!
I am sure Diva would not like huge, hungry, boxer baby mouths lol,
but she would cope admirably if needed.
Alex's babies are little stunners, they are born about the weight's ours are today & your's will be born xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

I've given up I don't think they will ever come out.

I can't believe how well Alex coped, she took it all in her stride - 10!! I wouldn't of coped half as well, I would of been screaming down the phone to you 
Alex has done so well, I bet she's really tired, I hope someone is giving her a hand, she has a 3 yearl old little girl as well - hope she's ok.

Diva's little ones are so cute though, I like the ones with hair on, they look so tiny, do they make lots of noise. Hehe I can't wait, Kerry got me all excited this morning talking about it, then I looked over to Molls and there she lay fast asleep without a care in the world... No babies for a day or so.......

I want to put something on for Sammy like everyone else has but I can't do it, I've tried but it isn't happening :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I've given up I don't think they will ever come out.
> 
> I can't believe how well Alex coped, she took it all in her stride - 10!! I wouldn't of coped half as well, I would of been screaming down the phone to you
> Alex has done so well, I bet she's really tired, I hope someone is giving her a hand, she has a 3 yearl old little girl as well - hope she's ok.
> 
> Diva's little ones are so cute though, I like the ones with hair on, they look so tiny, do they make lots of noise. Hehe I can't wait, Kerry got me all excited this morning talking about it, then I looked over to Molls and there she lay fast asleep without a care in the world... No babies for a day or so.......
> 
> I want to put something on for Sammy like everyone else has but I can't do it, I've tried but it isn't happening :thumbdown::thumbdown:


Aww MM, they will be here soon enough, just enjoy the little time you have left now & when they do start to arrive you will cope just as well as Alex did,
honestly 
I am sure there is somebody giving her a hand, didn't she say OH had taken the week off ? 
Diva's little ones are becoming cuter by the day & we do have a noisy one, just my luck it's the hairless girl I hope to keep & show :laugh:
Come on Molly moo bag, your mummy want's to meet the babies 
You can do it MM, you just have to find the pic you want to use, delete the one of Moll's & put the new one in...I know you can do it


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

:O ive just read allll of this thread! im so excited!!!! :O how did i miss thisssss?!!!!!! why arent the puppies here yettt!!!  you must be so excited!!! ...and nervous.. you sound like an excellent owner


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> I've given up I don't think they will ever come out.
> 
> I can't believe how well Alex coped, she took it all in her stride - 10!! I wouldn't of coped half as well, I would of been screaming down the phone to you
> Alex has done so well, I bet she's really tired, I hope someone is giving her a hand, she has a 3 yearl old little girl as well - hope she's ok.
> 
> Diva's little ones are so cute though, I like the ones with hair on, they look so tiny, do they make lots of noise. Hehe I can't wait, Kerry got me all excited this morning talking about it, then I looked over to Molls and there she lay fast asleep without a care in the world... No babies for a day or so.......
> 
> I want to put something on for Sammy like everyone else has but I can't do it, I've tried but it isn't happening :thumbdown::thumbdown:


Hiya everyone! we're all knackerd! Luckily someone minded my daughter today,she always wants to see the pups,and has a major tantrum if she cnt! A pup jus tried climbing in cocos mouth!Shes so patent! Still thinking bout the little man we lost, bless his little soul! 
Any signs of labour yet?Whats her temp? I'll be here for you, Trust me if the pups keep coming after 7 u wnt mind coz they're all so adorable! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

I will have another go 

Did you sleep well last night? I took the cushions off the couch and made a bed up so I could be near her, she slept most of the night only occasionally waking up to have a drink and give me a huge watery kiss. Its so weird I am normally a heavy sleeper but at the moment I hear every move she makes ever if she just changes position - I think by the end of the week, I'll be as mad as those 'unruly nutty girls'

x


----------



## Molly's Mum

foxxy cleopatra said:


> :O ive just read allll of this thread! im so excited!!!! :O how did i miss thisssss?!!!!!! why arent the puppies here yettt!!!  you must be so excited!!! ...and nervous.. you sound like an excellent owner


Aw thank you, that's lovely - it only started as a quick hello and just grew 
We have a laugh and help each other, although I don't seem to do a lot of helping :thumbdown: But its a fun place and yea I am very excited - welcome to our mad little corner

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I will have another go
> 
> Did you sleep well last night? I took the cushions off the couch and made a bed up so I could be near her, she slept most of the night only occasionally waking up to have a drink and give me a huge watery kiss. Its so weird I am normally a heavy sleeper but at the moment I hear every move she makes ever if she just changes position - I think by the end of the week, I'll be as mad as those 'unruly nutty girls'
> 
> x


Haha you're gonna be a grandme...course ya wake up xx :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Haha you're gonna be a grandme...course ya wake up xx :laugh:


I think I've done it 

I am not going to be a bl**dy Grandma, nanny or anything else like that :angry:
I'm far too young:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I'll just be their 2nd mummy

x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I think I've done it
> 
> I am not going to be a bl**dy Grandma, nanny or anything else like that :angry:
> I'm far too young:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I'll just be their 2nd mummy
> 
> x x x


LOL sorry MM...I hate it too when kerry the bad bu**er says it :laugh:
You sure have done it & it's lovely xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL sorry MM...I hate it too when kerry the bad bu**er says it :laugh:
> You sure have done it & it's lovely xx


pmsl - I am loving *" kerry the bad bu**er"*
that is so cool :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I know you dogs are little ones, but Molly wants to go out for a walk and I have just been taking Max out do you think it will do her any harm just to take her out on her lead for a gently stroll?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> pmsl - I am loving *" kerry the bad bu**er"*
> that is so cool :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I know you dogs are little ones, but Molly wants to go out for a walk and I have just been taking Max out do you think it will do her any harm just to take her out on her lead for a gently stroll?


Take her if she want's to go, but only a gentle stroll & don't go far from the house, might get her going lol :yikes:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Take her if she want's to go, but only a gentle stroll & don't go far from the house, might get her going lol :yikes:


ok thanks CC, right off to feed the troops and take Molls for a gently stroll.

x x


----------



## Vixie

well I come back and its all quiet LOL

Those pups are gorgeous, I still want a little girl black or brown I dont mind, next time I'm in Cardiff I'm stealing one


----------



## kiera09

Vixie said:


> well I come back and its all quiet LOL
> 
> Those pups are gorgeous, I still want a little girl black or brown I dont mind, next time I'm in Cardiff I'm stealing one


Hiya, are u now!lol! They're so gorgeous I dnt wanna sell them,I'm gunna keep every one-ha! xx


----------



## Hb-mini

Ahh Alex just checked out the pics!!! TOTALLY GORGEOUS!!!!!!

I want a brown one, have you told the owners to be? I bet they are very excited too!!!


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, are u now!lol! They're so gorgeous I dnt wanna sell them,I'm gunna keep every one-ha! xx


that really isnt fair, you need to share at least one with meeeeee


----------



## Guest

and me


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> and me


dont forget you have got 6 boxer pups coming to yours :laugh:, x


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> dont forget you have got 6 boxer pups coming to yours :laugh:, x


I know this is going to be so much fun i cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> I know this is going to be so much fun i cant wait :thumbsup:


at least rach will be happy that she will only have 6 to contend with herself , x


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> at least rach will be happy that she will only have 6 to contend with herself , x


mwhahahahhaha 12 puppies for molly


----------



## Molly's Mum

I leave for a couple of hours and you 'unruly girls' just can't help yourself 

Minxy Vixie, I thought you would of helped control them !!!

How is everyone??

Molly is showing NO signs of having these babies at all  
Her temps have been 37.9 & 37.7 in the last 5 hours, so they are not coming tonight. She is happy enough and the pups are moving around, albeit in a very confined space now. Her tummy looks like it's ready to split in 2 :drool:

So it looks like another good sleep tonight, how sad am I - I want to be kept awake all night.....

Rach x


----------



## Hb-mini

Ahh Rach, it must feel like you are counting the minutes.....im sure by the end of the week you will have pups in your house....the big Q is....how many???


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hb-mini said:


> Ahh Rach, it must feel like you are counting the minutes.....im sure by the end of the week you will have pups in your house....the big Q is....how many???


Hi Hannah,

The way I feel tonight I wouldn't care if there were 12, yea I said (what's the bets those unruly girls read that!!) as long as she has some soon.

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi Hannah,
> 
> The way I feel tonight I wouldn't care if there were 12, yea I said (what's the bets those unruly girls read that!!) as long as she has some soon.
> 
> x


You have officially been converted...HAHAHAHAHA :laugh::yikes:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I leave for a couple of hours and you 'unruly girls' just can't help yourself
> 
> Minxy Vixie, I thought you would of helped control them !!!
> 
> How is everyone??
> 
> Molly is showing NO signs of having these babies at all
> Her tummy looks like it's ready to split in 2 :drool:
> 
> So it looks like another good sleep tonight, how sad am I - I want to be kept awake all night.....
> 
> Rach x


what do you expect with ALL them puppies in there ,

wednesday night would be a good night for me for her to have them :thumbsup:, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> You have officially been converted...HAHAHAHAHA :laugh::yikes:


Hiya sweetie

No not converted  Just want them to arrive and sooooooon lol.

Been doing some jobs around the house just to keep busy & try to take my mind of Molly - no it hasn't worked

How are you??

x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi Hannah,
> 
> The way I feel tonight I wouldn't care if there were 12, yea I said (what's the bets those unruly girls read that!!) as long as she has some soon.
> 
> x


now you have come round to the fact that she is having 12 im sure it wont be long , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> what do you expect with ALL them puppies in there ,
> 
> wednesday night would be a good night for me for her to have them :thumbsup:, x


Wednesday is good for me too, so is tonight, tomorrow lol, Ninja girl

x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya sweetie
> 
> No not converted  Just want them to arrive and sooooooon lol.
> 
> Been doing some jobs around the house just to keep busy & try to take my mind of Molly - no it hasn't worked
> 
> How are you??
> 
> x x


I am ggod thank you, tears are falling though cos our Sammy has opened her eyes yay xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> now you have come round to the fact that she is having 12 im sure it wont be long , x


I never wrote that!!! Somebody must of hijacked my pc pmsl

x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I am ggod thank you, tears are falling though cos our Sammy has opened her eyes yay xxx


that is great news , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I am ggod thank you, tears are falling though cos our Sammy has opened her eyes yay xxx


Wow really, that has put a huge smile on my face and made me swallow hard.... Way to go Sam, lets hope its a huge step forward ~ x ~


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> that is great news , xx





Molly's Mum said:


> Wow really, that has put a huge smile on my face and made me swallow hard.... Way to go Sam, lets hope its a huge step forward ~ x ~


Absolutely the best :thumbsup:
I cried & laughed all at the same time...Me too MM, I like to think all our
messages have helped, bless Diane & Mac for reading them all to her xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well it puts everything into prospective doesn't it!!

Come on Mad girl, we want you back - causing havoc & chaos, I miss her teasing me.....

How are your little ones? Did your friend get on ok this afternoon?

x


----------



## crazycrest

It sure does MM :thumbsup:
Yeah Sammy, would be great to have ya back xxx
Little ones all ok thank you, friends dog was spayed at 8 months old,
had 1st season & terrier got to her, thought she was pregnant &
had op today, she wasn't pregnant, but fortunately I was able to get
the friend to do the spay...just in case...:thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

That's good news, at least it can't happen again :thumbsup:

Have we got any more eyes open yet??

I had a look at your website today, it sums you up totally. It's a brill place that gives loads of information and shows how much you care about your dogs. It's a credit to you CC

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> That's good news, at least it can't happen again :thumbsup:
> 
> Have we got any more eyes open yet??
> 
> I had a look at your website today, it sums you up totally. It's a brill place that gives loads of information and shows how much you care about your dogs. It's a credit to you CC
> 
> x


Exactly...blimmin friend's...at least she did right in the end!

No more eyes open...little munchkins...:laugh:
Probably next 2 days & all will be...omg & lol.

Thank you very much MM, I only made it about a month ago,
but it gives you the idea of how I stand by my beliefs when it comes
to breeding & owning the babies xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

I can see that honey, I knew it anyway; the way you've helped me and shown kindness as well as Kerry.

I took 2 years to make up my mind about Molls, and it's cost a fortune getting everything into place and will cost a lot more I know. I think I've put more thought and effort with Molly than I did myself when I had the boys lol. It shocks the hell out of me some peoples attitude, today I wrote a comment on another thread about it and I never get involved in anything like that but today I had to, I was a bit worried I would get into trouble 

Bl**dy hell, Molls is eating for England tonight


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I can see that honey, I knew it anyway; the way you've helped me and shown kindness as well as Kerry.
> 
> I took 2 years to make up my mind about Molls, and it's cost a fortune getting everything into place and will cost a lot more I know. I think I've put more thought and effort with Molly than I did myself when I had the boys lol. It shocks the hell out of me some peoples attitude, today I wrote a comment on another thread about it and I never get involved in anything like that but today I had to, I was a bit worried I would get into trouble
> 
> Bl**dy hell, Molls is eating for England tonight


Thanks MM, we are here to help if we can, everybody start's somewhere
& if we can help just one person do thing's the right way it's a start!
It's not easy & the initial outlay does cost a fortune & my the amount of puppy food you'll go through is massive, what with mum having it before whelping & then lots of hungry mouths!
It's good you thought thing's through, it show's you care enough about
your dogs to do the right thing by them alway's 
I know, I dare not post in some places, you may have noticed, but if I feel a bad post coming on I leave the thread without posting now, lesson learned last time lol :thumbdown:


----------



## Molly's Mum

I am going to keep them all  I will just chuck out the kids and my OH and then I'll have room. The people waiting will have to go somewhere else lol.

CC is she ever going to have them?

Is Kerry ok?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I am going to keep them all  I will just chuck out the kids and my OH and then I'll have room. The people waiting will have to go somewhere else lol.
> 
> CC is she ever going to have them?
> 
> Is Kerry ok?


Lol at you dear MM, by the time they are teething you will be pulling your hair out haha :thumbsup:

She is having them in the next few day's for sure, she has to :laugh:
Kerry is a very happy bu**er tonight, for our Sammy has opened her eyes xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Lol at you dear MM, by the time they are teething you will be pulling your hair out haha :thumbsup:
> 
> She is having them in the next few day's for sure, she has to :laugh:
> Kerry is a very happy bu**er tonight, for our Sammy has opened her eyes xxx


I keep telling you; my babies are going to do things differently!! There will be no GUNK, no CRUNCHING PLACENTA'S (GAG), no LOUD SQUINCHING AT THE MILK BAR, no SLEEPLESS NIGHTS, no CHEWING - 4 PERFECTLY BEHAVED LITTLE BOXERS.

'Next couple of day' - I'll go mad.....

Pleased Kerry is a happy bunny, although she can be a happy bu**er, she still a rum 'um lol.


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I keep telling you; my babies are going to do things differently!! There will be no GUNK, no CRUNCHING PLACENTA'S (GAG), no LOUD SQUINCHING AT THE MILK BAR, no SLEEPLESS NIGHTS, no CHEWING - 4 PERFECTLY BEHAVED LITTLE BOXERS.
> 
> 'Next couple of day' - I'll go mad.....
> 
> Pleased Kerry is a happy bunny, although she can be a happy bu**er, she still a rum 'um lol.


You do realise...& I'm being quite serious now...that you have lost the plot!
You are gonna be saying NO alright, no peeing, no pooing, no biting, no chewing...You are gonna be saying that A LOT :laugh:

Well we are day 60 today...so next few day's for sure...chill out MM,
It's doing you no good all this turmoil, go get yourself a Tia Maria xxx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

whereee areeee theyyyyyyy! i keep checking the thread...and no boxer puppies!!!  *cough* name one of the puppies foxy...*cough*


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> You do realise...& I'm being quite serious now...that you have lost the plot!
> You are gonna be saying NO alright, no peeing, no pooing, no biting, no chewing...You are gonna be saying that A LOT :laugh:
> 
> Well we are day 60 today...so next few day's for sure...chill out MM,
> It's doing you no good all this turmoil, go get yourself a Tia Maria xxx


PMSL 

You make me giggle... I can't believe you've said I've lost the plot - I'm totally wounded :sad:

I haven't dared have a drink since Saturday, just in case no alcohol for me until my babies are born. Although as nothing seems to be happening I am going to have a lovely soak in the bath tonight and chill.

I've just noticed we've got some stars on the thread, how did we get them, who puts them on, I only know how to use the basics on here, it's a bit confusing lol.


----------



## Molly's Mum

foxxy cleopatra said:


> whereee areeee theyyyyyyy! i keep checking the thread...and no boxer puppies!!!  *cough* name one of the puppies foxy...*cough*


Foxy I keep checking her Foo, trust me there's no puppies yet


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> PMSL
> 
> You make me giggle... I can't believe you've said I've lost the plot - I'm totally wounded :sad:
> 
> I haven't dared have a drink since Saturday, just in case no alcohol for me until my babies are born. Although as nothing seems to be happening I am going to have a lovely soad in the bath tonight and chill.
> 
> I've just noticed we've got some stars on the thread, how did we get them, who puts them on, I only know how to use the basics on here, it's a bit confusing lol.


LOL don't feel wounded, I mean it in the nicest possible way :laugh:
Surely you could just have the one to chill you out?
Must admit that I tend not to drink if the bitch is really close or
the babies have arrived, one won't hurt though!
The star's are the thread ratings, those of us that enjoy it click on the star
& rate the thread, doing well ain't we hehe xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Wow that's lovely, I thought we'd be boring people to tears, hearing me rant on & on - that's so cool, didn't even think many people read it.....

No alcohol at all, although we will have to make sure we both have a glass after it all over, if it ever happens that is lol.

How did you find this place, I found it by accident, whilst doing one of my many searchs on whelping. I read it for weeks before I had the nerve to post anything though lol


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Wow that's lovely, I thought we'd be boring people to tears, hearing me rant on & on - that's so cool, didn't even think many people read it.....
> 
> No alcohol at all, although we will have to make sure we both have a glass after it all over, if it ever happens that is lol.
> 
> How did you find this place, I found it by accident, whilst doing one of my many searchs on whelping. I read it for weeks before I had the nerve to post anything though lol


I got an invite to join when it first opened because I was a member of Marks other website :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> I got an invite to join when it first opened because I was a member of Marks other website :thumbsup:


hiya vixie, how are you honey?

CC say I've lost the plot! I'm mortally wounded


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Wow that's lovely, I thought we'd be boring people to tears, hearing me rant on & on - that's so cool, didn't even think many people read it.....
> 
> No alcohol at all, although we will have to make sure we both have a glass after it all over, if it ever happens that is lol.
> 
> How did you find this place, I found it by accident, whilst doing one of my many searchs on whelping. I read it for weeks before I had the nerve to post anything though lol


Nah see they love our cranky post's! Official eejit's :laugh:
Well that's your choice, have to say i am the same so good on ya :thumbsup:
I can't remember exactly how I came upon this place, but read for a few month's before actually joining, then didn't post for a while either lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

Yea I do think we may be a bit tapped lol.

I have got to say I have learnt more on here than any book or website. And I've had fun; which in my book is bl**dy cool. I was so scared to post, I was certain no 1 would answer. If my laptop broke now I would be distraught......


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Yea I do think we may be a bit tapped lol.
> 
> I have got to say I have learnt more on here than any book or website. And I've had fun; which in my book is bl**dy cool. I was so scared to post, I was certain no 1 would answer. If my laptop broke now I would be distraught......


Well you can't beat the bible of the bitch in my opinion,
but I have to agree, it is definitely more fun this way & I've met
a handful of really wonderful people here too, there are some that I am
sure if I decided never to post again I would stay in touch with :thumbsup:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

FOO!!!! hahahahhaaa LOLOLOLOLOLOLLL


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> hiya vixie, how are you honey?
> 
> CC say I've lost the plot! I'm mortally wounded


not bad thanks just busy doing the housework I didnt do this morning  

losing the plot is not a bad thing its a right of passage we all go through as members of this forum, welcome to the gang pmsl :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

yea I know what you mean, sometimes you can read between the lines and really connect with people - you just know, if they are on your wave length 

If you never posted again I would come and find you sweetie lol.

I think my poor laptop is going to get a bit messy (yuk) when Molly finally decided to produce, I'll be typing with eewww STUFF on my hands lol


----------



## crazycrest

foxxy cleopatra said:


> FOO!!!! hahahahhaaa LOLOLOLOLOLOLLL


Oh you bad unruly girl Bu**er...you made me jump :yikes:


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> not bad thanks just busy doing the housework I didnt do this morning
> 
> losing the plot is not a bad thing its a right of passage we all go through as members of this forum, welcome to the gang pmsl :thumbsup:


You must be the insanest of all...you made moderator status :laugh:



Molly's Mum said:


> yea I know what you mean, sometimes you can read between the lines and really connect with people - you just know, if they are on your wave length
> 
> If you never posted again I would come and find you sweetie lol.
> 
> I think my poor laptop is going to get a bit messy (yuk) when Molly finally decided to produce, I'll be typing with eewww STUFF on my hands lol


I would come find you too & just a handful of other's 

Lol just keep a kitchen roll very close xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

foxxy cleopatra said:


> FOO!!!! hahahahhaaa LOLOLOLOLOLOLLL


yea she crept in there lol

Molly has got a Foo, bless her - pmsl, what else would I call it??


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yea she crept in there lol
> 
> Molly has got a Foo, bless her - pmsl, what else would I call it??


Oh bu**er I feel a right twit now :thumbdown:
I thought she had just popped in & said foo instead of boo, what did i miss :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Oh bu**er I feel a right twit now :thumbdown:
> I thought she had just popped in & said foo instead of boo, what did i miss :laugh:


pmsl

And you reckon I've totally lost the plot!!! Think you need a drink honey or a lie down lol.

Well sweetie, Molls is fast asleep, not in the slightest interested in having her babies any time soon. So I am going to treat myself to a hot bath, while I still have a chance. Fingers crossed we have some action soon.

Hope you sleep well

Night night

~ x~


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> I think my poor laptop is going to get a bit messy (yuk) when Molly finally decided to produce, I'll be typing with eewww STUFF on my hands lol


 haha kitchen roll and wet wipes are very handy for the delivery lol


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> pmsl
> 
> And you reckon I've totally lost the plot!!! Think you need a drink honey or a lie down lol.
> 
> Well sweetie, Molls is fast asleep, not in the slightest interested in having her babies any time soon. So I am going to treat myself to a hot bath, while I still have a chance. Fingers crossed we have some action soon.
> 
> Hope you sleep well
> 
> Night night
> 
> ~ x~


night night hope you manage to get some rest before the big event  xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> pmsl
> 
> And you reckon I've totally lost the plot!!! Think you need a drink honey or a lie down lol.
> 
> Well sweetie, Molls is fast asleep, not in the slightest interested in having her babies any time soon. So I am going to treat myself to a hot bath, while I still have a chance. Fingers crossed we have some action soon.
> 
> Hope you sleep well
> 
> Night night
> 
> ~ x~


Oh yeah! I need something :laugh:
Enjoy your soak, give the back a chance to recover before going back on the sofa :laugh:
Everything crossed here for a soon delivery xxx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> You must be the insanest of all...you made moderator status :laugh:


does that make me the queen of the lost plots lol


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> does that make me the queen of the lost plots lol


Truly...madly....deeply :laugh:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Truly...madly....deeply :laugh:


pmsl :lol: I dont think your that far behind me now though maybe princess lost plot :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Hello. I hope i am allowed to put a message on here. I have'nt had much chance to read all of my daughter Samantha's post's. When i got to some of her comment's on here i laughed so hard. The friendship she had with you all was so obvious. I wanted to thank you for caring for her. Thank you


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I hope i am allowed to put a message on here. I have'nt had much chance to read all of my daughter Samantha's post's. When i got to some of her comment's on here i laughed so hard. The friendship she had with you all was so obvious. I wanted to thank you for caring for her. Thank you


Thank you so much Diane...your Sammy had us in bit's & tear's with
laughter many, many times...It's the foo foo & gloves business that
had us all laughing loudest & for hour's at a time.
I for one am proud to love Sammy & be a part of her life,
Sweet, super, special & so, so lovely...our Sammy Sunbeam xxx


----------



## Vixie

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I hope i am allowed to put a message on here. I have'nt had much chance to read all of my daughter Samantha's post's. When i got to some of her comment's on here i laughed so hard. The friendship she had with you all was so obvious. I wanted to thank you for caring for her. Thank you


Diane you are welcome to post anywhere you want to, Your Sammy is a wonderful woman, she is fun, loving and caring and I have had a good old laugh with her especially when she told us about the vet with no gloves lol she is a credit to you and her father, I can see where she gets her kind and compassionate heart from, she brings out the best in most of us, our thought and love are with you all xxx  she will always be in our hearts now xxx


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I hope i am allowed to put a message on here. I have'nt had much chance to read all of my daughter Samantha's post's. When i got to some of her comment's on here i laughed so hard. The friendship she had with you all was so obvious. I wanted to thank you for caring for her. Thank you


You tell your sammy im still telling mollysmum its 12 puppies and i need her back to help me win this on going battle 
and tell her alex worn a pair of gloves when touching her dogs foo foo :thumbsup:


----------



## ad_1980

DevilDogz said:


> You tell your sammy im still telling mollysmum its 12 puppies and i need her back to help me win this on going battle
> and tell her alex worn a pair of gloves when touching her dogs foo foo :thumbsup:


No its 13 remember


----------



## Guest

ekk :yikes: AD its gone up mwhaha


----------



## Akai-Chan

Just read through practically all this thread now... Can't believe I missed it before :O I shall be sitting up with the rest of you no doubt when Mollys babies arrive

Peace
Akai-Chan

PS Molly is a gorgeous dog  Not much of a fan of boxers usually but I think she's stunning


----------



## Hb-mini

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I hope i am allowed to put a message on here. I have'nt had much chance to read all of my daughter Samantha's post's. When i got to some of her comment's on here i laughed so hard. The friendship she had with you all was so obvious. I wanted to thank you for caring for her. Thank you


Hi,

Although i didnt know sammy as well as the others as i didnt talk to her on a one to one basis, she had me laughing a lot, she is very funny. Obviously extremely popular....i hope she is back here soon so i can get to know her better.
Lots of love and hugs to you all
Hannah x


----------



## Vixie

Good morning girls, 

any news on Molly, or is she still keeping those pups to herself lol


----------



## Hb-mini

Vixie said:


> Good morning girls,
> 
> any news on Molly, or is she still keeping those pups to herself lol


Hello!!
Not sure...havent heard from Rach this morning, i think she is getting good at the waiting game! Molly is taking it at a leisurely pace!!!


----------



## Vixie

Hb-mini said:


> Hello!!
> Not sure...havent heard from Rach this morning, i think she is getting good at the waiting game! Molly is taking it at a leisurely pace!!!


like they say all good things come to those who wait lol there are going to be some special pups lol


----------



## Hb-mini

Very true!! I cant wait...cant imagine how Rach feels!!! So exciting! x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good Morninggggggggg Day 61/62 Nearly there!!! Temp 37.0

I am going to whisper, as I don't want to get to excited 

Molly may, only a may be ready to part with her babies!!! 

She had running poo's this morning and some gunky yukky stuff came out of her foo - I hasten to add to was on my bed - heave :drool:

So I would guess maybe in the next 24 hours yipeeeee.......

I am trying not to get too excited yet though.

love ya all loads
Rach x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Good Morninggggggggg Day 61/62 Nearly there!!! Temp 37.0
> 
> I am going to whisper, as I don't want to get to excited
> 
> Molly may, only a may be ready to part with her babies!!!
> 
> She had running poo's this morning and some gunky yukky stuff came out of her foo - I hasten to add to was on my bed - heave :drool:
> 
> So I would guess maybe in the next 24 hours yipeeeee.......
> 
> I am trying not to get too excited yet though.
> 
> love ya all loads
> Rach x x


definatley close now then, sounds like she is clearing herself out ready,
its a good job there is no sound on pf cos i dread to hear what you will be like when she starts to have them, all that gunk etc , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> definatley close now then, sounds like she is clearing herself out ready,
> its a good job there is no sound on pf cos i dread to hear what you will be like when she starts to have them, all that gunk etc , x


morning ninja, well as you said Tomorrow is looking good, she is holding out just for you 

Your probably right about the sound!!! I would get banned I think for the swearing and the chucking up - pmsl.

How are you today honey?

x


----------



## kiera09

So excited! I hope it's swn, I'm dying to know how many! Coco had the runny poo (like toothpaste!) then she got really restless running around the garden, I let her in, went to take her temp (36.9 an hr before) and the water sac was there! Within 5 minutes the first pup arrived!Then 10 mins later the second, then 2 hrs later the nxt! 
Come on Moll, share ur babies with us! ((hugs to u both!)) xx


----------



## Hb-mini

Yay!!!! Way to go Molly!!!! Im not in today :thumbdown:.....will be excited to get on the laptop later to see if anything has happened! Good luck Rach...hugs!
xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hb-mini said:


> Yay!!!! Way to go Molly!!!! Im not in today :thumbdown:.....will be excited to get on the laptop later to see if anything has happened! Good luck Rach...hugs!
> xx


thanks Hannah, nothing will happen today honey but at least she's getting ready, have a great day out love x


----------



## noushka05

oh i hope todays the day!! i cant wait to see Molly's Dozen!! i can choose my little squincher then!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

noushka05 said:


> oh i hope todays the day!! i cant wait to see Molly's Dozen!! i can choose my little squincher then!!!


thanks Noush, if it's a dozen - naughty girl then you have to pick 2 lol.


----------



## SarahBluePaw

*HI all

I have to saw im glued to this thread!!!

The suspense is killing me! i cant wait to see mollies babies*


----------



## ninja

SarahBluePaw said:


> *HI all
> 
> I have to saw im glued to this thread!!!
> 
> The suspense is killing me! i cant wait to see mollies babies*


same here all 12 of them :thumbup:, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

SarahBluePaw said:


> *HI all
> 
> I have to saw im glued to this thread!!!
> 
> The suspense is killing me! i cant wait to see mollies babies*


Aw bless you, thanks - don't get too excited nothing is happening yet just she is getting ready..... can't believe I just said that I'm sooo excited but we have ages yet

x


----------



## noushka05

Molly's Mum said:


> thanks Noush, if it's a dozen - naughty girl then you have to pick 2 lol.


oh thankyou!!! my puppy collection is coming along great!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Right you lot, we all need to calm down - pmsl....

Knowing Molls its probably another false alarm and we will still be sitting here Friday waiting

I just wanted to share with you all this morning, that at least her body is actually thinking about it, I just think she's a lazy girl. If by Friday there is still no sign - the gloves are off and I'm going in to get them


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Right you lot, we all need to calm down - pmsl....
> 
> Knowing Molls its probably another false alarm and we will still be sitting here Friday waiting
> 
> I just wanted to share with you all this morning, that at least her body is actually thinking about it, I just think she's a lazy girl. If by Friday there is still no sign - the gloves are off and I'm going in to get them


dont let sammy here the gloves are coming off, x


----------



## cav

Morning MM!
Ive got take my girl the vets i think she may have mastisis so i need get her some drugs for her!
Good luck will try pop on as soon as i can
((hugs to you all))


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> dont let sammy here the gloves are coming off, x


pmsl

you can just hear her now - GAGGING LOL


----------



## Vixie

haha I lave you lot for 5 mins and your talking no gloves already pmsl i hope things keep progressing with molly today she has quite a following now


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> haha I lave you lot for 5 mins and your talking no gloves already pmsl i hope things keep progressing with molly today she has quite a following now


Morning sweetie,

yea fingers crossed maybe tomorrow - trying not to get too excited, she seems very content so she'll probably draw it out a couple of day yet lol.

Hope you got some rest last night, how are Tia's lumps?

x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Morning sweetie,
> 
> yea fingers crossed maybe tomorrow - trying not to get too excited, she seems very content so she'll probably draw it out a couple of day yet lol.
> 
> Hope you got some rest last night, how are Tia's lumps?
> 
> x


i reckon she will have them tonight just cos i havent slept and am tired , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> i reckon she will have them tonight just cos i havent slept and am tired , x


I told her what you said - that Wednesday night was good for you, we will try our hardest to accomadate Ninja. I slept wonderfully last night, so I am raring to go......


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Morning sweetie,
> 
> yea fingers crossed maybe tomorrow - trying not to get too excited, she seems very content so she'll probably draw it out a couple of day yet lol.
> 
> Hope you got some rest last night, how are Tia's lumps?
> 
> x


Morning 

things will happen soon enough and you will forget all about this hanging around and wonder where all the time as gone 

Tia's lumps have gone even smaller now, the one under the arm is still quite big (although its less than half the size it was) but the others have almost gone now, she only has two days of her antibiotics left so I'm hoping that will be enough for the last one go go fully otherwise I will be back to the vets for more just in case, thank you for asking  xxxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> Morning
> 
> things will happen soon enough and you will forget all about this hanging around and wonder where all the time as gone
> 
> Tia's lumps have gone even smaller now, the one under the arm is still quite big (although its less than half the size it was) but the others have almost gone now, she only has two days of her antibiotics left so I'm hoping that will be enough for the last one go go fully otherwise I will be back to the vets for more just in case, thank you for asking  xxxx


That's brill news, I know how worried you were, I would of been the same.

Think I am going to do some housework to keep myself busy, her ladyship is sleeping peacefully.

Rach x


----------



## Vixie

yes I was very worried, I'm just so glad they are going now 

I have to go do some shopping really dont want to lol, at least if her ladyship is resting I know I wont miss anything while I'm out lol


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Right you lot, we all need to calm down - pmsl....
> 
> Knowing Molls its probably another false alarm and we will still be sitting here Friday waiting
> 
> I just wanted to share with you all this morning, that at least her body is actually thinking about it, I just think she's a lazy girl. If by Friday there is still no sign - the gloves are off and I'm going in to get them


Well it's great to hear that Molly is finally "thinking" about having her babies!
Has she eaten today?...Lazy doesn't come close lol :laugh:
The poo & gunk all sound very promising for a middle of the night tonight
birth :thumbsup: So come on Molly, we are waiting!!!!
Aha! "going in to get them"...up to the elbows 

Afternoon everyone  xx


----------



## reddogs

Mad as a box of frogs the lot of you .....


Keira 09 & Coco well done on the puppies, sorry you lost the last one

Molly - get a move on or your mummy isn't going to have any hair, nails etc she really want to see your 12 babies


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Well it's great to hear that Molly is finally "thinking" about having her babies!
> Has she eaten today?...Lazy doesn't come close lol :laugh:
> The poo & gunk all sound very promising for a middle of the night tonight
> birth :thumbsup: So come on Molly, we are waiting!!!!
> Aha! "going in to get them"...up to the elbows
> 
> Afternoon everyone  xx


Up to the elbows!!! Now that is just soooo wrong - yuk!!!!

"mad as a box of frogs" - I definitely think people are really misjudging us lol. 
In my opinion we are actually quite sane, it's those 'unruly' young 'uns, they are so naughty

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Up to the elbows!!! Now that is just soooo wrong - yuk!!!!
> 
> "mad as a box of frogs" - I definitely think people are really misjudging us lol.
> In my opinion we are actually quite sane, it's those 'unruly' young 'uns, they are so naughty
> 
> x


Oh the lives we lead when it comes to our dogs :laugh:
I hope reddogs was referring to the unruly girls too............
..............you girl's know who you are :yikes:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Those 'girls' are really giving us a bad reputation  Maybe they need Obedience classes pmsl.

Nope; Molls hadn't eaten a thing, I've tried eggs, toast (which she loves), tuna she's not having a bar of it. There has been no other signs apart from she is very quiet & looking very sad her ears are down and she's not smiling at me 

x x


----------



## Guest

It can move on quite quickly 
Yes i would love some training classes please   xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Those 'girls' are really giving us a bad reputation  Maybe they need Obedience classes pmsl.
> 
> Nope; Molls hadn't eaten a thing, I've tried eggs, toast (which she loves), tuna she's not having a bar of it. There has been no other signs apart from she is very quiet & looking very sad her ears are down and she's not smiling at me
> 
> x x


All good sign's then MM, maybe tonight is the night, I would say so
if I had to hazard a guess by the sign's she's giving you now :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> It can move on quite quickly
> Yes i would love some training classes please   xxx


Aw mad, bad girlie, can you see what mayhem you've caused, everyone think we're 'mad as a box of frogs'.......


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Aw mad, bad girlie, can you see what mayhem you've caused, everyone think we're 'mad as a box of frogs'.......


Well thats coz we are well i am any how :eek6:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> All good sign's then MM, maybe tonight is the night, I would say so
> if I had to hazard a guess by the sign's she's giving you now :thumbsup:


Nope I am still going for tomorrow night. She's not doing any nesting or panting, I want to do her temp but its bad enough at the best of times, let alone now with runny poo:drool:


----------



## Guest

Hows the bakers dozen cooking?

Do we think theyre ready to come out of the oven yet?


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Aw mad, bad girlie, can you see what mayhem you've caused, everyone think we're 'mad as a box of frogs'.......


haha we are sane its everyone else thats mad  :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> Hows the bakers dozen cooking?
> 
> Do we think theyre ready to come out of the oven yet?


Nearly cooked but not quite!!! Your photo yesterday made me go & lie down; felt quite faint


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Nope I am still going for tomorrow night. She's not doing any nesting or panting, I want to do her temp but its bad enough at the best of times, let alone now with runny poo:drool:


Well I reckon in the next 24 hour's you will meet your babies,
it's only poo MM, runny or not, some girl's don't do the panting or nesting until they're about to deliver the first puppy


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Well I reckon in the next 24 hour's you will meet your babies,
> it's only poo MM, runny or not


yea I know but what if I stick the thing up and it causes it to well you know gush out - oh no; think we'll leave that for a bit.

Well if your saying 24 hours then maybe Molly is very civilised and know we all need our sleep and she will start about 9 tomoz morning


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yea I know but what if I stick the thing up and it causes it to well you know gush out - oh no; think we'll leave that for a bit.
> 
> Well if your saying 24 hours then maybe Molly is very civilised and know we all need our sleep and she will start about 9 tomoz morning


Lol it won't gush out :drool:
She could well be civilised...coco was :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Nearly cooked but not quite!!! Your photo yesterday made me go & lie down; felt quite faint


lmao! thought you owuld appreciate that! imagine 16 puppies! :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## crazycrest

billyboysmammy said:


> lmao! thought you owuld appreciate that! imagine 16 puppies! :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


LOL You just reminded me of 101 dalmatians...again BBM,
I can see the maid lady running too & fro shouting "15 PUPPIES" :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Lol it won't gush out :drool:
> She could well be civilised...coco was :thumbsup:


eh not taking any chance, oh no lol

I will wait a bit then do it, she looks fed up enough as it is 

Yea 9.00 tomoz sounds like a wonderful idea to me, as you say Coco managed it.

What should I give her to drink when she's actually whelping? I read milk & honey, what do you do?

I know more questions; sorry


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> eh not taking any chance, oh no lol
> 
> I will wait a bit then do it, she looks fed up enough as it is
> 
> Yea 9.00 tomoz sounds like a wonderful idea to me, as you say Coco managed it.
> 
> What should I give her to drink when she's actually whelping? I read milk & honey, what do you do?
> 
> I know more questions; sorry


I never give milk whilst still whelping, just in case they're sick, sure
paid off with Diva lol.
I offer a water & glucose powder mix often through labour for energy,
some drink quite a lot, other's won't entertain it until all is finished


----------



## reddogs

She may not want anything until she's finished. One of my experts said 1/4 pt skimmed milk, 1/4pt water and 1 tsp honey for energy and pick up - worked a treat and she liked it (word of advice, find a plastic feeding bowl so when you are hanging over the puppies trying to get Molly to have a drink/eat something you aren't there with a heavy bowl - took me a day to work out how stupid that was  )

Boy are you going to enjoy this once she gets going - and 12 puppies in 4 weeks time to clear up after    six takes all my time


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I never give milk whilst still whelping, just in case they're sick, sure
> paid off with Diva lol.
> I offer a water & glucose powder mix often through labour for energy,
> some drink quite a lot, other's won't entertain it until all is finished


right, I've got no gluscose powder - where can I get that from?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> right, I've got no gluscose powder - where can I get that from?


Any chemist will sell glucose powder & all you do is mix 1tbsp
to 1 pint water x


----------



## reddogs

I would imagine honey, if you've got that, is as good, just warm the water a little to disolve it


----------



## crazycrest

reddogs said:


> She may not want anything until she's finished. One of my experts said 1/4 pt skimmed milk, 1/4pt water and 1 tsp honey for energy and pick up - worked a treat and she liked it (word of advice, find a plastic feeding bowl so when you are hanging over the puppies trying to get Molly to have a drink/eat something you aren't there with a heavy bowl - took me a day to work out how stupid that was  )
> 
> Boy are you going to enjoy this once she gets going - and 12 puppies in 4 weeks time to clear up after    six takes all my time


reddogs was your girl not sick at all with the milk?
Good advice about the plastic bowl...will blob ya for that...
You are bad reddogs lol :yikes:


----------



## vizzy24

Runny poo and off her food all good signs. Well actually in normal cases all bad signs lol But in labour terms good signs I think it will be the evening /late night wednesday. Probably at least nine of them lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

Right should I nip out and get some glucose powder? Jake my son is here with Molls and it will only take me 10 mins?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Right should I nip out and get some glucose powder? Jake my son is here with Molls and it will only take me 10 mins?


I prefer it over the milk concoction MM, but only because I try
to avoid sickness whilst whelping, entirely up to you, but if you
don't have one or the other, then yes, off to the chemist you pop xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I prefer it over the milk concoction MM, but only because I try
> to avoid sickness whilst whelping, entirely up to you, but if you
> don't have one or the other, then yes, off to the chemist you pop xx


Right, on my way - have go honey but if the powder avoids sickness then I'm all for that!! Think there's going to be enough 'STUFF' flying around.

Be back soon

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Right, on my way - have go honey but if the powder avoids sickness then I'm all for that!! Think there's going to be enough 'STUFF' flying around.
> 
> Be back soon
> 
> x


Okedokey...speak soon :thumbsup:


----------



## reddogs

No she was happy, only had it for a few days but mine get yogurt too

Might be because she is larger than your dogs 

I'm not a bad person, just .......... naughty 

thank you for the blob


----------



## kiera09

Hiya guys! O I'm soo glad it looks like she's finally going to have them! So excited for u Rach! I've uploaded 3 more photos on my album-they're so cute! I'm absolutely knackered:Yawn:, haven't stopped all day but they're so worth it! xx


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> Lol it won't gush out :drool:
> She could well be civilised...coco was :thumbsup:


Thanx! Yes she was! I was up most of Saturday night worrying she'd have them then, and she didn't have the first pup till 11:45 sunday morning! Typical!! xx


----------



## Guest

They are gorgouse Alex well done you and coco i bet you are tiered get some sleep x


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> eh not taking any chance, oh no lol
> 
> I will wait a bit then do it, she looks fed up enough as it is
> 
> Yea 9.00 tomoz sounds like a wonderful idea to me, as you say Coco managed it.
> 
> What should I give her to drink when she's actually whelping? I read milk & honey, what do you do?
> 
> I know more questions; sorry


Hiya, me again! Just bin checking the thread! I gave Coco cold water, and Vanilla ice cream (Not together!) - apparently it's brilliant for an energy boost! Well it worked poor coco was going for 10 hrs! xx


----------



## kiera09

DevilDogz said:


> They are gorgouse Alex well done you and coco i bet you are tiered get some sleep x


No chance!U haven't met my daughter,lol! she's bin well naughty today-she pulled out my cross from our little mans grave and put it in the bin! (I painted it white and covered it in blue n purple glitter!) Then she climbed in cocos new house (which she had bin told NOT to go in as we're painting the outside) and marked it, and got paint on her new velour tracksuit!  xx


----------



## Guest

kiera09 said:


> No chance!U haven't met my daughter,lol! she's bin well naughty today-she pulled out my cross from our little mans grave and put it in the bin! (I painted it white and covered it in blue n purple glitter!) Then she climbed in cocos new house (which she had bin told NOT to go in as we're painting the outside) and marked it, and got paint on her new velour tracksuit!  xx


Oh naughty girl some ones in trouble today :eek6:
She keeping you on your toes even is you have got a litter of 10 to care for haa


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> No chance!U haven't met my daughter,lol! she's bin well naughty today-she pulled out my cross from our little mans grave and put it in the bin! (I painted it white and covered it in blue n purple glitter!) Then she climbed in cocos new house (which she had bin told NOT to go in as we're painting the outside) and marked it, and got paint on her new velour tracksuit!  xx


haha she sounds like my daughter, anything shes not supposed to do she does  they know how to wind you up dont they


----------



## kiera09

Vixie said:


> haha she sounds like my daughter, anything shes not supposed to do she does  they know how to wind you up dont they


LOL! Yer she's a cow on times! Thanx for the picture comments xx


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> LOL! Yer she's a cow on times! Thanx for the picture comments xx


and girls have got a big mouth on them as well dont they  , your welcome, I just love Doberman's they are stunning dogs, I really want one 

a bit off topic but I saw an ad in my local pet shop window today advertising a 7 week old GSD puppy for free today  I couldn't believe it


----------



## crazycrest

reddogs said:


> No she was happy, only had it for a few days but mine get yogurt too
> 
> Might be because she is larger than your dogs
> 
> I'm not a bad person, just .......... naughty
> 
> thank you for the blob


Hi reddogs, I agree the milk mix is good for them if they can
tolerate it, nothing naughty there :laugh:
Yogurt is also fantastic as a probiotic for dogs, I do let them
have calcium after whelping as it's staves off eclampsia & helps
to boost the milk production, just not before :thumbsup:
You deserved the blob, you're welcome!

Alex, the babies are looking beautiful, fantastic litter you have there.
Kid's are a pain ain't they 

Vanilla ice cream & cottage cheese are my preffered methods of giving calcium to dogs & they can take both with no ill affect's xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> and girls have got a big mouth on them as well dont they  , your welcome, I just love Doberman's they are stunning dogs, I really want one
> 
> a bit off topic but I saw an ad in my local pet shop window today advertising a 7 week old GSD puppy for free today  I couldn't believe it


Vixie where are you? Go get me that puppy :laugh::yikes:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Vixie where are you? Go get me that puppy :laugh::yikes:


haha south Wales not too far from kiera09 lol when will you be here to collect it  I was so tempted and worried where it would end up, but with 6 of my own dogs it was a no no


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> haha south Wales not too far from kiera09 lol when will you be here to collect it  I was so tempted and worried where it would end up, but with 6 of my own dogs it was a no no


You'll have to give me about 6-7 hours I think from here :yikes:
Oh I wish I could come get the poor baby, but MM might need us tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> You'll have to give me about 6-7 hours I think from here :yikes:
> Oh I wish I could come get the poor baby, but MM might need us tonight :thumbsup:


It makes me want to get him/her just so I can make sure I find it a good home and be sure he/she wouldn't go to some stupid person who wants a tough looking dog


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> It makes me want to get him/her just so I can make sure I find it a good home and be sure he/she wouldn't go to some stupid person who wants a tough looking dog


Me too, but I love the shepherd anyway...wish you were closer x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> You'll have to give me about 6-7 hours I think from here :yikes:
> Oh I wish I could come get the poor baby, but MM might need us tonight :thumbsup:


Hi guys, no think you will have a peaceful night, nothing is happening here

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi guys, no think you will have a peaceful night, nothing is happening here
> 
> x


Whaddya mean a peaceful nught???????
Molly get your *ss in gear Mrs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Whaddya mean a peaceful nught???????
> Molly get your *ss in gear Mrs. :thumbsup:


Tell me about it

She still has runny poo and is very, very quiet but her temp is 37.1 While she's laying in her box she keeps kicking out her back legs though!! Don't know what that's about. But nothing else, she's never going to have them


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Tell me about it
> 
> She still has runny poo and is very, very quiet but her temp is 37.1 While she's laying in her box she keeps kicking out her back legs though!! Don't know what that's about. But nothing else, she's never going to have them


Everything is normal, it will be the puppies movement's making Moll's kick out,
has she started biting them when they kick her too? 
I love to watch that when they just turn round for no reason & bite their sides x


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Me too, but I love the shepherd anyway...wish you were closer x


so do I before I had the border collies I had a gorgeous German shepherd girl she was our baby and my parents always had a gsd and still have one now, its ashame your not closer I would have gone and got the pup for you and kept him/her until you could come and fetch the little one


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Tell me about it
> 
> She still has runny poo and is very, very quiet but her temp is 37.1 While she's laying in her box she keeps kicking out her back legs though!! Don't know what that's about. But nothing else, she's never going to have them


she will have them soon enough  shes a diva shes making us all wait until shes ready, perhaps she wants to be fashionably late lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

Aw you both make me laugh 

When she's kicks out she keeps looking at her foo, it's hanging down today and she seems smaller around the top now, I'm not explaining this very well but her waist is back if you know what I mean!!


----------



## brighteyes

Hello,
I am new too! I have a 20 month old pug bitch who is on day 56 of her pregnancy. I have been reading everything possible and am lucky to have the breeder I got maud from on the phone for any advice I need.
I am very happy to have discovered this wonderful site as everyone is so helpful and friendly! I'm very excited about the birth of Mauds puppies and would love to chat with other people expecting their first litters.
I really enjoyed reading candys mum experience of waiting for the whelping!

Goodluck to you all with your expected litters!


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> so do I before I had the border collies I had a gorgeous German shepherd girl she was our baby and my parents always had a gsd and still have one now, its ashame your not closer I would have gone and got the pup for you and kept him/her until you could come and fetch the little one





Molly's Mum said:


> Aw you both make me laugh
> 
> When she's kicks out she keeps looking at her foo, it's hanging down today and she seems smaller around the top now, I'm not explaining this very well but her waist is back if you know what I mean!!


Thank you vixie...me too, let us hope this baby get's a decent home!

Poor old Moll, bless her heart, I still reckon tonight, early hours of tomorrow,
you are describing it well MM, IF SHE HAS DROPPED IT WON'T BE TOO MUCH LONGER, IS HER SPINE MORE PROMINENT?


----------



## crazycrest

brighteyes said:


> Hello,
> I am new too! I have a 20 month old pug bitch who is on day 56 of her pregnancy. I have been reading everything possible and am lucky to have the breeder I got maud from on the phone for any advice I need.
> I am very happy to have discovered this wonderful site as everyone is so helpful and friendly! I'm very excited about the birth of Mauds puppies and would love to chat with other people expecting their first litters.
> I really enjoyed reading candys mum experience of waiting for the whelping!
> 
> Goodluck to you all with your expected litters!


Hello brighteyes, good to hear from you... would you mind very much if
i asked you to create a new thread about your pug girl & her imminent
due date, it would make thing's easier to go through for everyone,
there's a lot of posts on here now...cheer's CC XXX


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Thank you vixie...me too, let us hope this baby get's a decent home!
> 
> Poor old Moll, bless her heart, I still reckon tonight, early hours of tomorrow,
> you are describing it well MM, IF SHE HAS DROPPED IT WON'T BE TOO MUCH LONGER, IS HER SPINE MORE PROMINENT?


Yea her spine is, I didn't like to mention it because she looks all skinny from there. I'm still going for tomorrow night, we all know how she loves to stretch things out. She is very twitchy....

Just looked at Alex's new pictures, how gorgeous are those pups. Can see why Vixie is taken by them 

i got the powder GLUCOSE DEXTROSE POWDER, no body told me about ice cream though, I'll send one of the kids out later, I refuse to leave the house now.


----------



## archiebaby

there is sometimes a little indentation at the top of the tail along the spine


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Yea her spine is, I didn't like to mention it because she looks all skinny from there. I'm still going for tomorrow night, we all know how she loves to stretch things out. She is very twitchy....
> 
> Just looked at Alex's new pictures, how gorgeous are those pups. Can see why Vixie is taken by them
> 
> i got the powder GLUCOSE DEXTROSE POWDER, no body told me about ice cream though, I'll send one of the kids out later, I refuse to leave the house now.


Then she is quite close, that's what happens, the belly drops & spine 
looks more prominent, she isn't skinny lol.
And yes, she is a proper drama queen, hanging us all on!
That's the right powder, don't worry about the ice cream, not until after,
yeah send one of the kids...I wish mine would go out & stop bugging me :laugh: Mind you I can't complain, Kerry has been staying here to look after pups whilst I'm out xxx


----------



## kiera09

brighteyes said:


> Hello,
> I am new too! I have a 20 month old pug bitch who is on day 56 of her pregnancy. I have been reading everything possible and am lucky to have the breeder I got maud from on the phone for any advice I need.
> I am very happy to have discovered this wonderful site as everyone is so helpful and friendly! I'm very excited about the birth of Mauds puppies and would love to chat with other people expecting their first litters.
> I really enjoyed reading candys mum experience of waiting for the whelping!
> 
> Goodluck to you all with your expected litters!


Hiya! Feel free to ask anything,we all do!  Hope everything goes smoothly,I LOVE pugs! My dobie had 10 pups on Sunday,It's amazing enjoy every second! x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Then she is quite close, that's what happens, the belly drops & spine
> looks more prominent, she isn't skinny lol.
> And yes, she is a proper drama queen, hanging us all on!
> That's the right powder, don't worry about the ice cream, not until after,
> yeah send one of the kids...I wish mine would go out & stop bugging me :laugh: Mind you I can't complain, Kerry has been staying here to look after pups whilst I'm out xxx


Kerry is a good girl, can't believe I'm writing that, she's just bad & naughty on here, loving winding us up.

Molls a drama queen - pmsl, I love that, describes her totally. Her eyes are so sad today, feeling a bit guilty making her go through this 

Kids hey!! Zac my eldest (who had the accident) went back to the rehab college he's at on Sunday, so at least he's ok, he'll be home again in a week on Friday, so we may of all calmed down by then:thumbsup: Jake is brill with Molly, and very caring and is an extra pair of hands & Shaun well lets just say we all have 1


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Hiya! Feel free to ask anything,we all do!  Hope everything goes smoothly,I LOVE pugs! My dobie had 10 pups on Sunday,It's amazing enjoy every second! x


Hi Alex, how are you honey? Bet you're shattered x x


----------



## brighteyes

OK going to try and start my own thread...could take a while! That's for your responses x


----------



## Molly's Mum

brighteyes said:


> OK going to try and start my own thread...could take a while! That's for your responses x


Good luck brighteyes, we will all be there to offer words of wisdom x x


----------



## Lumpy

Sounds like it won't be long Molly's Mum. 

I remember Candy's Mum describing in her thread how sad Candy looked because it brought a lump to my throat. Now you are saying Molly looks sad too - bless. I can just imagine those soulful eyes.

Not much longer Molly sweetheart and then you will have 12 beautiful bundles of fur to care for - and your beloved slave to help you clean up all the yucky stuff - possibly with gloves


----------



## crazycrest

brighteyes said:


> OK going to try and start my own thread...could take a while! That's for your responses x





Molly's Mum said:


> Good luck brighteyes, we will all be there to offer words of wisdom x x


That we will :thumbsup:
Sorry for asking you to do this, just there's a whole heap of post's on
here & somebody might miss something important from you & I would
hate that to happen if you needed us xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Lumpy said:


> Sounds like it won't be long Molly's Mum.
> 
> I remember Candy's Mum describing in her thread how sad Candy looked because it brought a lump to my throat. Now you are saying Molly looks sad too - bless. I can just imagine those soulful eyes.
> 
> Not much longer Molly sweetheart and then you will have 12 beautiful bundles of fur to care for - and your beloved slave to help you clean up all the yucky stuff - possibly with gloves


Hi Lumpy, yea she does look sad  As you say not much longer, we are nearly there, although not feeling the whole 12 puppy thing lol.

There will be no gloves......:drool:


----------



## Molly's Mum

It is getting a bit crazy on here, can't believe we are nearly on 100 pages, I hope I can print it all off afterwards and read back through it. We have shared some special times.......:001_wub:


----------



## Vixie

brighteyes said:


> OK going to try and start my own thread...could take a while! That's for your responses x


if you need any help just ask  but please keep joining in here with us as well the more the merrier :thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> if you need any help just ask  but please keep joining in here with us as well the more the merrier :thumbsup:


Sorry...I feel like I've driven brighteyes away...I didn't mean to :thumbdown:
Please brighteyes as well as your thread, keep chatting everywhere you can xxx


----------



## kiera09

LMAO! Rach ur not using gloves are u?! I didnt-took me ages to get the green frm under my nails!:yikes: Yes I can just imagine those "feel sorry for me eyes!" I get them every time I open the fridge! 
You've gotta have more than 10! That wld be great! Pups & mum are sleeping and kieras finally quieted dwn! Gunna do her sum food n she's going to bed earley! I think the last few days has taken its toll on everyone! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

No gloves for me, they just don't feel right....

Try to put your feet up honey, you deserve the rest x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Your new photo's are gorgeous Alex, they are well cute, you & Coco are doing a brill job

x


----------



## Guest

The photos are great alex gorgouse pups well done 
Il have the 2 brown ones that your holding together pleaseee


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> LMAO! Rach ur not using gloves are u?! I didnt-took me ages to get the green frm under my nails!:yikes: Yes I can just imagine those "feel sorry for me eyes!" I get them every time I open the fridge!
> You've gotta have more than 10! That wld be great! Pups & mum are sleeping and kieras finally quieted dwn! Gunna do her sum food n she's going to bed earley! I think the last few days has taken its toll on everyone! xx


Alex they all look in fantastic shape :thumbsup:
It won't harm any of you to get a good rest xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Right going to ask a really random question, I apologise now 

When women have babies, they accidently, well you know poo whilst pushing, is it the same for dogs?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Right going to ask a really random question, I apologise now
> 
> When women have babies, they accidently, well you know poo whilst pushing, is it the same for dogs?


Nope they have a good clear out before xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Nope they have a good clear out before xxx


Well that's pretty damn cool then :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I am loving that idea, think I will have enough to contend with:drool::drool:

So how are your little babies, any more eyes open yet??

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well that's pretty damn cool then :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> I am loving that idea, think I will have enough to contend with:drool::drool:
> 
> So how are your little babies, any more eyes open yet??
> 
> x


Lol at you MM, really don't like the mucky stuff do ya :yikes:
Babies all well & eyes are now little squinty peepers xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Lol at you MM, really don't like the mucky stuff do ya :yikes:
> Babies all well & eyes are now little squinty peepers xx


PMSL - no I don't do mucky stuff - why would I, when the kids are being sick I end up chucking up over them as well. I've only got to see someone heave and I start :drool::drool:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> PMSL - no I don't do mucky stuff - why would I, when the kids are being sick I end up chucking up over them as well. I've only got to see someone heave and I start :drool::drool:


We really are two of a kind in that department lol,
but I can do all the other mucky stuff...Diva's fart's really
stink tonight ...better cut back on the curry :yikes:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> PMSL - no I don't do mucky stuff - why would I, when the kids are being sick I end up chucking up over them as well. I've only got to see someone heave and I start :drool::drool:


I'm lucky I have a strong stomach for things like that, it comes in hany for situations like this but not so good when I have to do all the clearing up because some people in my house are squeamish lol


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> I'm lucky I have a strong stomach for things like that, it comes in hany for situations like this but not so good when I have to do all the clearing up because some people in my house are squeamish lol


It's so not fair hey vixie, I obviously have to do it & cope I do,
but anyone heaving just sets my belly off & I end up heaving too :thumbdown:


----------



## Molly's Mum

right going to have a quick shower & something to eat and give my girl a soothing cuddle.

Be back soon & hopefully some news

x x x


----------



## ninja

here i am reading through this while deciding what to do for tea and you lot are all heaving :laugh:, x


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> It's so not fair hey vixie, I obviously have to do it & cope I do,
> but anyone heaving just sets my belly off & I end up heaving too :thumbdown:


nope not fair at all CC lol us mugs get left with it all :thumbdown: I hate the smell of sick it does make me want to wretch a bit depending on how bad the smell is but other than that I'm OK with it lol rather not have to deal with it but if I dont no one will 



Molly's Mum said:


> right going to have a quick shower & something to eat and give my girl a soothing cuddle.
> 
> Be back soon & hopefully some news
> 
> x x x


hope you have some news for us when you come back :thumbsup: give her a cuddle from me as well xxx


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> It is getting a bit crazy on here, can't believe we are nearly on 100 pages, I hope I can print it all off afterwards and read back through it. We have shared some special times.......:001_wub:


lol! u'd need hlf a tree foe this thread! Its gunna go on forever! I love it! I'm alright,trying to watch abit ov tv n kiera screamin she dnt wanna go bed! xx


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Right going to ask a really random question, I apologise now
> 
> When women have babies, they accidently, well you know poo whilst pushing, is it the same for dogs?


LMAO!!! Well coco never,she was really gd and held on till bout 11pm! But they have a gd clear out before! xx


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> Lol at you MM, really don't like the mucky stuff do ya :yikes:
> Babies all well & eyes are now little squinty peepers xx


I cnt remember but do the ears open with the eyes? Thanx they're so cute n small - I wish they stayed that small!lol! xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> I cnt remember but do the ears open with the eyes? Thanx they're so cute n small - I wish they stayed that small!lol! xx


Eyes are usually 7-10 day's unless you're a crestie of course :thumbsup:
Ear canal's generally around 14 days & teeth
14-21 day's :thumbsup:
Your coco has done an amazing job xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

All fed & watered.....

Poor Molly she is not a happy girlie 

She's had runny poo's again and when she's stand up she keeps moving her back legs from 1 to another - if that makes sense 

The door bell went and she didn't even move from her box which is so unlike her.

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> All fed & watered.....
> 
> Poor Molly she is not a happy girlie
> 
> She's had runny poo's again and when she's stand up she keeps moving her back legs from 1 to another - if that makes sense
> 
> The door bell went and she didn't even move from her box which is so unlike her.
> 
> x


:laugh: Aww poor Molly is not very comfortable bless her,
any signs of them legs shaking or shivering will be good


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> :laugh: Aww poor Molly is not very comfortable bless her,
> any signs of them legs shaking or shivering will be good


No shaking or shivering - come on this is Molly we are talking about 

Think I've chucked out all the text books, she's doing it her way and it's going to take ages :laugh::laugh:

Tomorrow is going to be the big day, I can feel it

How you feeling CC, headache all gone


----------



## kiera09

Coco only shivered a little bit, keep an eye out for the water sac! I was soo surprised wen I saw it, I went to take her temp and there it was! It burst in less than 5 mins-be prepared! (I'm sure u are!) Come on Molly moo, we wanna see those babies! I bet they're so cute! xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> No shaking or shivering - come on this is Molly we are talking about
> 
> Think I've chucked out all the text books, she's doing it her way and it's going to take ages :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be the big day, I can feel it
> 
> How you feeling CC, headache all gone


Lol lazy drama queen...get your act together Moll's.
Much better now thank you, too many tear's is not good for
the head!
Tomorrow start's at 12 am :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Coco only shivered a little bit, keep an eye out for the water sac! I was soo surprised wen I saw it, I went to take her temp and there it was! It burst in less than 5 mins-be prepared! (I'm sure u are!) Come on Molly moo, we wanna see those babies! I bet they're so cute! xx


Hiya honey,

She just sleeping, I'm beginning to think she will actually sleep through the whole thing lol.

Who me prepared - I don't think so....

Yep we want to see babies & bl**dy soon..

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya honey,
> 
> She just sleeping, I'm beginning to think she will actually sleep through the whole thing lol.
> 
> Who me prepared - I don't think so....
> 
> Yep we want to see babies & bl**dy soon..
> 
> x


Has she started to go in her box yet & have you filled it with newspaper?

Of course you're prepared xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Lol lazy drama queen...get your act together Moll's.
> Much better now thank you, too many tear's is not good for
> the head!
> Tomorrow start's at 12 am :laugh:


She's not doing anything tonight - apparently I'm in the know 

I think tomoz day/night.

Pleased your feeling better, hope you've eaten something !!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> She's not doing anything tonight - apparently I'm in the know
> 
> I think tomoz day/night.
> 
> Pleased your feeling better, hope you've eaten something !!


Haha! Did Molly tell you that? Singing::001_rolleyes:
Well it's a waiting game for sure!
Thanks for that, yes we've eaten xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ok sorry about that, if I was to say you were right & I was wrong


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> ok sorry about that, if I was to say you were right & I was wrong


WHoop whoop what's going on BIG FAT GRIN xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

WOOHOOOOO has she gone in welp  12 puppies running around soon woohoo  x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Behave the 2 of you I didn't say THAT!!! 

She's went to have a walk around and her legs keep shaking and its as if she's going to bop down, I've got her back in the box now and she's sleeping. Were still ages away though


----------



## reddogsX3

Vixie said:


> I hate the smell of sick it does make me want to wretch a bit depending on how bad the smell is but other than that I'm OK with it lol rather not have to deal with it but if I dont no one will


it is the smell i cant stand i usually have to spray it with airfreshener or oust before i can deal or i add to it too lol


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Behave the 2 of you I didn't say THAT!!!
> 
> She's went to have a walk around and her legs keep shaking and its as if she's going to bop down, I've got her back in the box now and she's sleeping. Were still ages away though


mmmm puppies arriving very soon methinks xxx


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Behave the 2 of you I didn't say THAT!!!
> 
> She's went to have a walk around and her legs keep shaking and its as if she's going to bop down, I've got her back in the box now and she's sleeping. Were still ages away though


Its going to be tonight yep defo 
When you take her out for a wee now you might want her on a lead 
tonight is the night :thumbsup: 
shaking is another good sign shes not far away


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> mmmm puppies arriving very soon methinks xxx


OMG will you behave, we don't know yet :thumbsup:

Just in case I am going to get everything in here, towels, paper, kit etc.

Keep calm Rach

Just give me 10 mins

x


----------



## Vixie

reddogsX3 said:


> it is the smell i cant stand i usually have to spray it with airfreshener or oust before i can deal or i add to it too lol


lol last thing you need is your sick to clean up as well


----------



## crazycrest

reddogsX3 said:


> it is the smell i cant stand i usually have to spray it with airfreshener or oust before i can deal or i add to it too lol


Oh that's nasty :thumbdown:
I alway's associate the smell of baby wipes with dirty nappies now :laugh:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> OMG will you behave, we don't know yet :thumbsup:
> 
> Just in case I am going to get everything in here, towels, paper, kit etc.
> 
> Keep calm Rach
> 
> Just give me 10 mins
> 
> x


haha it is sounding promising :thumbsup:  I think shes going to have them sooner than you think :laugh:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> OMG will you behave, we don't know yet :thumbsup:
> 
> Just in case I am going to get everything in here, towels, paper, kit etc.
> 
> Keep calm Rach
> 
> Just give me 10 mins
> 
> x


Hey I don't want you going into panic mode MM,
calm down & think, get all you need together & keep a good
eye on our Moll's xxx


----------



## Hb-mini

OMG!!!! YAY!!! Very exciting!!!!


----------



## Vixie

Hb-mini said:


> OMG!!!! YAY!!! Very exciting!!!!


 Molly is a star :thumbsup:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

oooohh they're still not here?!


----------



## Guest

Im off but mums staying on and she will let me know if we have any action and i will be right back  
good luck x


----------



## SarahBluePaw

HI Are the pups coming yet! My friend has pups due tomorrow too! no sign either, i think they need some dynamite up their B**!:thumbsup:

Reminds me when i was expecting my 2nd daughter, 3 WEEKS LATE!!!!:eek6:

took on a whole new meaning of nine months


----------



## Molly's Mum

Back

I have towels, kit, paper - deep breaths, still don't think she will have them tonight though


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Back
> 
> I have towels, kit, paper - deep breaths, still don't think she will have them tonight though


at least your ready now even if she does hold on to them for another night lol you will be fine just remember to breathe :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

I'm ok now, have everything to hand that I might need, so I am calm - she's just laying down not asleep but settled


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Back
> 
> I have towels, kit, paper - deep breaths, still don't think she will have them tonight though





Molly's Mum said:


> I'm ok now, have everything to hand that I might need, so I am calm - she's just laying down not asleep but settled


MM thing's can change so quickly, I know Molly's been typical
slow labour boxer so far, but....Ain't it amazing how they usually
take life at such a speed....Keep a good eye out xxx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> I'm ok now, have everything to hand that I might need, so I am calm - she's just laying down not asleep but settled


my girl showed no signs at all, she was laying on the sofa then all of a sudden she started to get restless, I called her to her box and she had the first within 5 mins  but thats not the norm


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> MM thing's can change so quickly, I know Molly's been typical
> slow labour boxer so far, but....Ain't it amazing how they usually
> take life at such a speed....Keep a good eye out xxx


Ok my lovely I won't let her out of my sight, I have everything so if something changes quickly I will be ready. If I go quiet then just bear with me, I have to keep taking her out in the garden, she asks to go out but doesn't do anything.

I am chilled now...... thank you everyone x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Ok my lovely I won't let her out of my sight, I have everything so if something changes quickly I will be ready. If I go quiet then just bear with me, I have to keep taking her out in the garden, she asks to go out but doesn't do anything.
> 
> I am chilled now...... thank you everyone x x


she may be feeling pressure from the pups as they are moving down the birth canal, this can make them think they need the toilet when they dont, its another sign that things might be getting closer


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> she may be feeling pressure from the pups as they ar moving down the birth canal, this can make them think they need the toilet when they dont, its another sign that things might be getting closer


thanks minxy vixie, suppose its just a waiting game now, knowing her it's another false alarm though 

x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> she may be feeling pressure from the pups as they ar moving down the birth canal, this can make them think they need the toilet when they dont, its another sign that things might be getting closer


Yep agreed, they are all great sign's that Molly is close xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> thanks minxy vixie, suppose its just a waiting game now, knowing her it's another false alarm though
> 
> x x x


Nope, not this time xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> thanks minxy vixie, suppose its just a waiting game now, knowing her it's another false alarm though
> 
> x x x


haha she just likes keeping us on our toes lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

Is there anything I should be doing for her?


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Nope, not this time xxx:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: agreed


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Is there anything I should be doing for her?


Just let her relax & do thing's at her own pace, she will guide you xx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Is there anything I should be doing for her?


just be near by and comfort her if she needs it, otherwise you have done everything she needs


----------



## Molly's Mum

ok will do she seems ok at the moment 

It's sooooo exciting but don't want to get my hopes up 

I've put my hair up out of the way and scrubbed my hands nice & clean, got old clothes on. The front room looks like a bombs hit it with everything laid out


----------



## ninja

she wasnt supposed to be having them till tomorrow night ,
i have been up since 6am yesterday :eek6:, xx


----------



## Akai-Chan

Ooooooh watching this thread with open eyes and bated breath now... come on Molly! (^_^)

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> ok will do she seems ok at the moment
> 
> It's sooooo exciting but don't want to get my hopes up
> 
> I've put my hair up out of the way and scrubbed my hands nice & clean, got old clothes on. The front room looks like a bombs hit it with everything laid out


Aww bless your heart 
As it should be lol, stuff everywhere :laugh:


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> she wasnt supposed to be having them till tomorrow night ,
> i have been up since 6am yesterday :eek6:, xx


Well she still might not yet according to MM :laugh:
You need to sleep Alex xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well she still might not yet according to MM :laugh:
> You need to sleep Alex xx


wrong person , x


----------



## Guest

Your favioute unruley girl is back


----------



## Molly's Mum

Don't worry Ninja, it probably will be tomorrow, you know what's she's like 

But just in case I AM PREPARED .......

Just for you Ninj, I have one towel for each ickle pup and how many towels do I have????


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> wrong person , x


OOps sorry I keep doing that, sorry Julia, note to self...need to
double check the kira/[email protected] 99& 09 :laugh:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Don't worry Ninja, it probably will be tomorrow, you know what's she's like
> 
> But just in case I AM PREPARED .......
> 
> Just for you Ninj, I have one towel for each ickle pup and how many towels do I have????


a big fat 12 :thumbup:, x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> a big fat 12 :thumbup:, x


Behave you....unruly-ninja-girl :yikes:
That is what I will call you, then I won't get mixed up xx


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> Your favioute unruley girl is back


i have already said nite nite to you , x


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> i have already said nite nite to you , x


I know i came back haha :eek6:


----------



## Molly's Mum

I have just 4 ..... not really, yea I have 12 - all your fault but I just found myself counting out 12, hopefully they're will be a few spare

I just realised we have gone over 100 pages OMG, how did that happen??


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I have just 4 ..... not really, yea I have 12 - all your fault but I just found myself counting out 12, hopefully they're will be a few spare
> 
> I just realised we have gone over 100 pages OMG, how did that happen??


OMG....how many towels MM, are you secretly looking forward to 12?
I dunno how that happened, but we have a 5star rating too :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I have just 4 ..... not really, yea I have 12 - all your fault but I just found myself counting out 12, hopefully they're will be a few spare
> 
> I just realised we have gone over 100 pages OMG, how did that happen??


its cos you talk alot ,  x


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

you should be taking bets on how many pups you get..well not for money...but something. start a new thread with a poll or something...
im going for 15 puppies..who get stolen, and then when you find them, there are lots more and it turns out you now have 101 boxers.


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> OMG....how many towels MM, are you secretly looking forward to 12?
> I dunno how that happened, but we have a 5star rating too :laugh::thumbsup:


i did that about 4.30 this morning :thumbsup:, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> OMG....how many towels MM, are you secretly looking forward to 12?
> I dunno how that happened, but we have a 5star rating too :laugh::thumbsup:


No I just found myself counting bl**dy 12, they have spread their madness


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> its cos you talk alot ,  x


How rude ninja 

It's you lot, teasing me all the time :001_wub:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> i did that about 4.30 this morning :thumbsup:, x


Aww thanks, why was you up @ 4.30?????


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> How rude ninja
> 
> It's you lot, teasing me all the time :001_wub:


made the time go better though aye , x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Aww thanks, why was you up @ 4.30?????


didnt go to bed last night :thumbdown:, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> didnt go to bed last night :thumbdown:, x


why honey, are you ok?


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> why honey, are you ok?


sorry phone rang,

im fine , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

as long as you are ok 

Why don't you try and get some sleep you must be shattered honey x


----------



## Molly's Mum

I've taken out all the blankets from Molly's box and filled it with paper, although she's not impressed and now laying on the floor by my feet. She keeps trying to get onto her back for some weird reason


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> as long as you are ok
> 
> Why don't you try and get some sleep you must be shattered honey x


haha i need to be here if these pups are making an appearance so i can count them :thumbsup:, x


----------



## Hb-mini

Im excited for you huni!!! I think it will be tonight!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> haha i need to be here if these pups are making an appearance so i can count them :thumbsup:, x


You can have some sleep, you can bet I'll still be here in the morning with no puppies :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I've taken out all the blankets from Molly's box and filled it with paper, although she's not impressed and now laying on the floor by my feet. She keeps trying to get onto her back for some weird reason


It's ok, just let her rest for now, she will use it when needed.......fingers crossed 
Mine have all done that right at the end, don't know why exactly,
but guessing it's not very comfortable on belly or sides


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> sorry phone rang,
> 
> im fine , x


hope you manage to get some sleep tonight, dont want you flaking out, you need some rest  xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> It's ok, just let her rest for now, she will use it when needed.......fingers crossed
> Mine have all done that right at the end, don't know why exactly,
> but guessing it's not very comfortable on belly or sides


where did diva have her's? where do you keep the pups now, in which room

x x x

you tell her vixie, she needs some rest x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> where did diva have her's? where do you keep the pups now, in which room
> 
> x x x
> 
> you tell her vixie, she needs some rest x x


only cos you dont want me to count to twelve , x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> where did diva have her's? where do you keep the pups now, in which room
> 
> x x x
> 
> you tell her vixie, she needs some rest x x


In the whelping box in a corner of the living room, they will stay here
until they're at least 4 week's before being moved into the kitchen.

No good asking vixie to tell her, I have noticed that she don't sleep
much either xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

that's where mine is  Did you stay downstairs with them when they were first born?

I've only got 10 fingers Ninja so we can only have 10 at the most, now get some sleep and we will shout for you if anything happens promise


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

*cough*15 puppies for molly *cough*


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> that's where mine is  Did you stay downstairs with them when they were first born?
> 
> I've only got 10 fingers Ninja so we can only have 10 at the most, now get some sleep and we will shout for you if anything happens promise


believe it or not im not tired at the min ,
i was tired at 4ish but its gone now :thumbsup:, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

foxxy cleopatra said:


> *cough*15 puppies for molly *cough*


behave you naught fox, we are having 4 x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> that's where mine is  Did you stay downstairs with them when they were first born?
> 
> I've only got 10 fingers Ninja so we can only have 10 at the most, now get some sleep and we will shout for you if anything happens promise


Excellent...I am still downstairs...won't leave the sofa at night until
they're all up on their feet at about 4 week's :thumbsup:

Yeh ninja...bedtime xxx


----------



## Akai-Chan

Molly's Mum said:


> behave you naught fox, we are having 4 x


I'm gonna be contrary and say 13  Lucky for some etc etc 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Excellent...I am still downstairs...won't leave the sofa at night until
> they're all up on their feet at about 4 week's :thumbsup:
> 
> Yeh ninja...bedtime xxx


yea that's what I have planned, just me, my girl & her ickle babies - how lovely does that sound 

I think we can get some sleep tonight though, nothing is going to happen, she's not even nesting or panting


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> No good asking vixie to tell her, I have noticed that she don't sleep
> much either xx


shh dont tell her that, I'm good at giving advice just not good at listening to my own pmsl


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yea that's what I have planned, just me, my girl & her ickle babies - how lovely does that sound
> 
> I think we can get some sleep tonight though, nothing is going to happen, she's not even nesting or panting


Ok we will see, not ready for my bed yet though!!!
Sound's like absolute bliss to me, although you don't
get lot's of sleep for the first week, jumping up every
time you hear a squeak xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> shh dont tell her that, I'm good at giving advice just not good at listening to my own pmsl


that's why you're a MINXY VIXIE, yea come to think of it, you are always around day & night, do you neve sleep


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> shh dont tell her that, I'm good at giving advice just not good at listening to my own pmsl


i have already noticed the amount of time you are on here , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> shh dont tell her that, I'm good at giving advice just not good at listening to my own pmsl


You are BAD...I sat up all night with you on the birth of candy's puppies, I was still not posting at that time, but stayed up all night just in case
there was no one else here for her, I almost posted when she had the bleeder, but you popped on just in time :thumbsup:
You never seem to sleep x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> You are BAD...I sat up all night with you on the birth of candy's puppies, I was still not posting at that time, but stayed up all night just in case
> there was no one else here for her, I almost posted when she had the bleeder, but you popped on just in time :thumbsup:
> You never seem to sleep x


haha i sat here all night watching candys pups as well but had to go to work just before the last one was born i think , x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha i sat here all night watching candys pups as well but had to go to work just before the last one was born i think , x


LOL Seem's none of us ever sleep, we are all PF insomniacs :laugh:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL Seem's none of us ever sleep, we are all PF insomniacs :laugh:


see so you cant send me to bed yet :eek6:, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> see so you cant send me to bed yet :eek6:, x


You may be a bad, unruly girl like Kerry but we won't send you to bed honey x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> that's why you're a MINXY VIXIE, yea come to think of it, you are always around day & night, do you neve sleep


not a lot but I do get the od hour here and there lol



kira99 said:


> i have already noticed the amount of time you are on here , xx


shhhhhh dont tell everyone :laugh:



crazycrest said:


> You are BAD...I sat up all night with you on the birth of candy's puppies, I was still not posting at that time, but stayed up all night just in case
> there was no one else here for her, I almost posted when she had the bleeder, but you popped on just in time :thumbsup:
> You never seem to sleep x


whoops I cant hind anything form you lot lol that wa one long night but so much fun :thumbsup:  I do sleep occasionally, but not much, were are all as bad as each other xx


----------



## ad_1980

Akai-Chan said:


> I'm gonna be contrary and say 13  Lucky for some etc etc
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


That's what i said


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> You may be a bad, unruly girl like Kerry but we won't send you to bed honey x x


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Sorry to disappoint but can't see those 4 pups making an appearance tonight guys, she's gone to sleep and not doing anything x x


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> not a lot but I do get the od hour here and there lol
> 
> shhhhhh dont tell everyone :laugh:
> 
> whoops I cant hind anything form you lot lol that wa one long night but so much fun :thumbsup:  I do sleep occasionally, but not much, were are all as bad as each other xx


That was a hell of a night, but worth sitting up for :thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Sorry to disappoint but can't see those 4 pups making an appearance tonight guys, she's gone to sleep and not doing anything x x


Then you need to go get some sleep MM, may be a very long day tomorrow xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Sorry to disappoint but can't see those 12 pups making an appearance tonight guys, she's gone to sleep and not doing anything x x


might wait up for a bit longer yet :thumbsup:, x


----------



## Guest

No puppies to night then  
You will be texting at 4 in the morning i just got a feeling haha


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> might wait up for a bit longer yet :thumbsup:, x


LOL how did you do that??? :thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> That was a hell of a night, but worth sitting up for :thumbsup:


 I just read back my last post it doesnt make much sense lol I think the sleep deprivation is finally effecting my ability to type properly  

yep it was well worth it :thumbsup:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL how did you do that??? :thumbsup::laugh:


just clicked on quote , 
it must be cos thats what rach neant really , x


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> I just read back my last post it doesnt make much sense lol I think the sleep deprivation is finally effecting my ability to type properly
> 
> yep it was well worth it :thumbsup:


:laugh: Made perfect sense to me...must have all joined the club :laugh:


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> just clicked on quote ,
> it must be cos thats what rach neant really , x


Cool I will remember to click quote & edit the quote lol 
Could sure have some fun with that xx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> I just read back my last post it doesnt make much sense lol I think the sleep deprivation is finally effecting my ability to type properly
> 
> yep it was well worth it :thumbsup:


haha i have seen worse from you ,  xx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> :laugh: Made perfect sense to me...must have all joined the club :laugh:


haha now you know you have lost the plot when you understand a post like that pmsl :laugh:


kira99 said:


> haha i have seen worse from you ,  xx


hey watch it you


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> might wait up for a bit longer yet :thumbsup:, x


You're getting badder by the minute ninja, you so edited that - Vixie tell her off, she's editing stuff


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> You're getting badder by the minute ninja, you so edited that - Vixie tell her off, she's editing stuff


hey she wont listen to me shes giving me lip now as well


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> hey she wont listen to me shes giving me lip now as well


Well as of tonight she is officially known as 'NAUGHTY NINJA'!


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> haha now you know you have lost the plot when you understand a post like that pmsl :laugh:
> 
> I guess that's right, we all speaka da same language :thumbsup:
> 
> hey watch it you


Yeah watch it unruly ninja bad bu**er :yikes:



Molly's Mum said:


> You're getting badder by the minute ninja, you so edited that - Vixie tell her off, she's editing stuff





Vixie said:


> hey she wont listen to me shes giving me lip now as well


You are the mod vixie...tell her xx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Well as of tonight she is officially known as 'NAUGHTY NINJA'!


haha this is her  take no notice of the name lol


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yeah watch it unruly ninja bad bu**er :yikes:
> 
> You are the mod vixie...tell her xx


you all luv me really , xx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> You are the mod vixie...tell her xx


OK then "naughty ninja" behave yourself :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Guest

pmsl vixie thats made me laugh
sorry i keep jumping in and out of here


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> haha this is her  take no notice of the name lol


Lol Julia/ jasmine...all the same to me, I can't get a name right anyhow :thumbsup:

Yeh we love ya really ninja xx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> OK then "naughty ninja" behave yourself :001_rolleyes:


ok im sorry :crying: *goes and sits in the corner*


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> ok im sorry :crying: *goes and sits in the corner*


Awwww don't sit in the corner, come and talk to us, we luv ya 'naught ninja' x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> pmsl vixie thats made me laugh
> sorry i keep jumping in and out of here


You can jump in & out whenever you want honey, although you must be good


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> ok im sorry :crying: *goes and sits in the corner*


you have to sit there for 1 minute for every year you have been born then you can join us again and those tears wont change a thing you have to learn :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> You can jump in & out whenever you want honey, although you must be good


Ok i will down it to 11  
nah im only joking really 4 in fine


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Lol Julia/ jasmine...all the same to me, I can't get a name right anyhow :thumbsup:
> 
> Yeh we love ya really ninja xx


pmsl, I'm awful with names, I never forget a face, but names :mad2: lol


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> you have to sit there for 1 minute for every year you have been born then you can join us again and those tears wont change a thing you have to learn :yesnod:


 thats means im going to be up all night again :yikes:, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> you have to sit there for 1 minute for every year you have been born then you can join us again and those tears wont change a thing you have to learn :yesnod:


ooooerrrr what a VIXEN, don't know about you Julia but she's scared the cr*p out of me :devil::devil:


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> thats means im going to be up all night again :yikes:, x


pmsl well if you start now you should be finished in time for Molly's whelp  



Molly's Mum said:


> ooooerrrr what a VIXEN, don't know about you Julia but she's scared the cr*p out of me :devil::devil:


and that be a lesson to you all:devil: :lol:


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> pmsl, I'm awful with names, I never forget a face, but names :mad2: lol


I keep trying to remember the picture, seem's I ain't much cop
at that neither haha! :laugh:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I keep trying to remember the picture, seem's I ain't much cop
> at that neither haha! :laugh:


i will try and find a pic later to put in my avatar that you wont forget , x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i will try and find a pic later to put in my avatar that you wont forget , x


LOL you got me guessing now :thumbsup:


----------



## reddogs

Any sign of those pups yet? I am going to bed so I don't want them to happen overnight again


----------



## Vixie

I know its off topic but I'm so excited I get my 4 new rat babies tomorrow  YAY


----------



## Molly's Mum

Right you bunch of nutters I need some advice:-

Molly is sleeping peacefully, not doing a damn thing 
If I go to sleep beside her what happens if something does happen during the night, is it safe for me to try & get some sleep??


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL you got me guessing now :thumbsup:


will try and remember its a family site ,
dont want vixie getting onto me again , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

reddogs said:


> Any sign of those pups yet? I am going to bed so I don't want them to happen overnight again


No sign yet Red, sorry - she is really teasing us, go and get some sleep x x


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> will try and remember its a family site ,
> dont want vixie getting onto me again , x


hey you what you doing out of the corner I'm sure you are older than 5 :yikes:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> I know its off topic but I'm so excited I get my 4 new rat babies tomorrow  YAY


I though you already had some rats??


----------



## crazycrest

MM you go & get some sleep, you will wake up if Molly need's you...
trust me xxx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> hey you what you doing out of the corner I'm sure you are older than 5 :yikes:


CC said i could come out ,
anyway i am only 6 so it was near enough , x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> I though you already had some rats??


yep 4 boys and I'm getting 4 blue dumbo girls tomorrow  :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> CC said i could come out ,
> anyway i am only 6 so it was near enough , x


I'll let you off this time but be warned pmsl yeh your six and I'm 18 again


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> MM you go & get some sleep, you will wake up if Molly need's you...
> trust me xxx


do you promise?


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> I'll let you off this time but be warned pmsl yeh your six and I'm 18 again


OMG your house is going to be like a zoo soon lol. Do they rats bite?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> do you promise?


Yes I promise MM XX


----------



## Guest

I love rats  MM get some sleep you will wake up if she start  she will be so restless you wont sleep through it surely x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> do you promise?


as long as your in the room which I know you are you will wake up :thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> will try and remember its a family site ,
> dont want vixie getting onto me again , x





Vixie said:


> hey you what you doing out of the corner I'm sure you are older than 5 :yikes:





kira99 said:


> CC said i could come out ,
> anyway i am only 6 so it was near enough , x





Vixie said:


> I'll let you off this time but be warned pmsl yeh your six and I'm 18 again


Gosh you bad bu**er's...unruly ninja is fibbing now too! :thumbdown:


----------



## Guest

Hello. Please can you tell the lady who had the puppies i said congratulations to her? I am going to sit with Samantha now. Good luck with the rat baby's and Molly's baby's. I enjoy telling Samantha about all of the new's. Goodnight to you all.


----------



## crazycrest

Aww love the ratties, never seen a blue dumbo 
Pics tomorrow please :thumbsup:


----------



## reddogs

Bed for you Molly's mum and bed for me after putting my puppies to bed

night night

Molly 10:00 tomorrow would be a good time for everyone


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. Please can you tell the lady who had the puppies i said congratulations to her? I am going to sit with Samantha now. Good luck with the rat baby's and Molly's baby's. I enjoy telling Samantha about all of the new's. Goodnight to you all.


Goodnight Diane, we will tell Alex you said congratulations.
Hope you all get a peaceful night, love to all, specially Sammy xxx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> I'll let you off this time but be warned pmsl yeh your six and I'm 18 again


blimey you are getting old then if you are 3 times my age , lol xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. Please can you tell the lady who had the puppies i said congratulations to her? I am going to sit with Samantha now. Good luck with the rat baby's and Molly's baby's. I enjoy telling Samantha about all of the new's. Goodnight to you all.


Thank so much, sending you all, so much love & best wishes - miss you sammy x x x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> OMG your house is going to be like a zoo soon lol. Do they rats bite?


it already is lol but I love it like this  nope they dont bite at all they are very sweet and cuddle and love to ride around on my shoulder, some of them even come to their names, the kids love them, they make really great pets for adults and children, they are very funny to watch as well :thumbsup:


----------



## Akai-Chan

Vixie said:


> yep 4 boys and I'm getting 4 blue dumbo girls tomorrow  :thumbsup:


Speaking of rats, 2 of the rescues dropped yesterday, due to be rehomed in 10 days babies and all  now just waiting for the 3rd girl... and getting 5 new rats in the next 2 weeks :O

I think I might have to join you in the crazy block, ladies 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> blimey you are getting old then if you are 3 times my age , lol xx


OOOOOHHH she is really pushing it Vixie - sorry but that was so funny :laugh:


----------



## Vixie

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. Please can you tell the lady who had the puppies i said congratulations to her? I am going to sit with Samantha now. Good luck with the rat baby's and Molly's baby's. I enjoy telling Samantha about all of the new's. Goodnight to you all.


Good night Dinae, and thank you  xx tell Sammy goodnight from me and sending you all my love and best wishes xxxx


----------



## ninja

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. Please can you tell the lady who had the puppies i said congratulations to her? I am going to sit with Samantha now. Good luck with the rat baby's and Molly's baby's. I enjoy telling Samantha about all of the new's. Goodnight to you all.


nite nite, love to you all xxx


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> blimey you are getting old then if you are 3 times my age , lol xx


haha yep I'm not just over the hill I'm cross country as well 


crazycrest said:


> Aww love the ratties, never seen a blue dumbo
> Pics tomorrow please :thumbsup:


yep i will share them as soon as I can


----------



## Vixie

Akai-Chan said:


> Speaking of rats, 2 of the rescues dropped yesterday, due to be rehomed in 10 days babies and all  now just waiting for the 3rd girl... and getting 5 new rats in the next 2 weeks :O
> 
> I think I might have to join you in the crazy block, ladies
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


thast great news, how are the babies?

haha yep I think you qualify to join the fold lol 


Molly's Mum said:


> OOOOOHHH she is really pushing it Vixie - sorry but that was so funny :laugh:


 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## crazycrest

Cool, look forward to seeing them xx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> haha yep I'm not just over the hill I'm cross country as well
> 
> yep i will share them as soon as I can


pmsl, :thumbup:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

I am going to try and get some sleep, I'm so tired. Sorry it was a false alarm yet again - she's such a drama queen my Molly.

Sleep well my lovely ladies, fingers crossed tomorrow is the day.

Thanks everyone - you all make me smile x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I am going to try and get some sleep, I'm so tired. Sorry it was a false alarm yet again - she's such a drama queen my Molly.
> 
> Sleep well my lovely ladies, fingers crossed tomorrow is the day.
> 
> Thanks everyone - you all make me smile x x x


Aww hope you get some sleep MM, glad we make you smile,
everything crossed for a daytime delivery tomorrow xxx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I am going to try and get some sleep, I'm so tired. Sorry it was a false alarm yet again - she's such a drama queen my Molly.
> 
> Sleep well my lovely ladies, fingers crossed tomorrow is the day.
> 
> Thanks everyone - you all make me smile x x x


nite nite Rach , xx


----------



## Guest

Nighty night MM sorry i havent posted much in here tonight 
I will be back to my trouble casuing self again tomorow im sure 
take care xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Think I might hit the hay too...hoping it could be a long night :thumbsup:
Sleep well ninja & vixie,,,if ya get to bed xxx


----------



## Akai-Chan

Vixie said:


> thast great news, how are the babies?
> 
> haha yep I think you qualify to join the fold lol


The babies are good thusfar, all feeding well though the runt from one litter has a weird twisted leg and the mother keeps ignoring her so i've been feeding her and letting her cuddle under my shirt. Might end up keeping her (or him ). I think the other girl is gonna drop tonight or tomorrow though as she's massivley restless and keeps puffing herself up and bruxing so fingers crossed! 

BTW I'm the one adopting Suit advertised in small rodents. Can't wait 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Think I might hit the hay too...hoping it could be a long night :thumbsup:
> Sleep well ninja & vixie,,,if ya get to bed xxx


nite nite CC, sleep well xx


----------



## kiera09

Nite Nite everyone! Fingers crossed Molly goes 9am tomorrow! xx


----------



## Akai-Chan

Night night to everyone going  I suspect i'll be up for a while yet...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Nite Nite everyone! Fingers crossed Molly goes 9am tomorrow! xx


nite nite alex xx,


----------



## Vixie

night night all that are going to bed, I'm sure me and ninja girl will sleep eventually lol  Hope you manage to get some rest MM 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vixie

Akai-Chan said:


> The babies are good thusfar, all feeding well though the runt from one litter has a weird twisted leg and the mother keeps ignoring her so i've been feeding her and letting her cuddle under my shirt. Might end up keeping her (or him ). I think the other girl is gonna drop tonight or tomorrow though as she's massivley restless and keeps puffing herself up and bruxing so fingers crossed!
> 
> BTW I'm the one adopting Suit advertised in small rodents. Can't wait
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


aww bless her/him, hope the little one makes it, it must be excitinmg having all them rat babies around 

aww you lucky this Suit is gorgeous :thumbsup::thumbsup:  when do you get him?


----------



## Akai-Chan

Vixie said:


> aww bless her/him, hope the little one makes it, it must be excitinmg having all them rat babies around
> 
> aww you lucky this Suit is gorgeous :thumbsup::thumbsup:  when do you get him?


Next week  Cage and all which is nice. Going to hopefully be a companion for Boyrat. Also getting a black boy off Indie in a few weeks and getting 3 little black girls this saturday... I think I've finally actually flipped...

And yeah it is exciting, I'd try and get pics but my camera is out of commision. It's gonna be hard letting them all go but at least i know they're going to a good place 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> night night all that are going to bed, I'm sure me and ninja girl will sleep eventually lol  Hope you manage to get some rest MM
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx


i havent slept for over 42 hours now , xx


----------



## Vixie

Akai-Chan said:


> Next week  Cage and all which is nice. Going to hopefully be a companion for Boyrat. Also getting a black boy off Indie in a few weeks and getting 3 little black girls this saturday... I think I've finally actually flipped...
> 
> And yeah it is exciting, I'd try and get pics but my camera is out of commision. It's gonna be hard letting them all go but at least i know they're going to a good place
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


 yep you have flipped lol and so have I, I want a Doberman pup, how can I convince my OH that 7 dogs isnt too much   



kira99 said:


> i havent slept for over 42 hours now , xx


 your going to crash soon I think LOL you need to get some sleep or you wont have any energy for Molly watch tomorrow lol


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> nite nite alex xx,


nite nite xx


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> nite nite xx


night night hope you sleep well give my puppy a kiss from me lol

I wish OH would say yes  looks like I may have to wait a few years though :angry:


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> yep you have flipped lol and so have I, I want a Doberman pup, how can I convince my OH that 7 dogs isnt too much
> 
> your going to crash soon I think LOL you need to get some sleep or you wont have any energy for Molly watch tomorrow lol


think i am still here for a bit yet , xx


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> think i am still here for a bit yet , xx


I cant seem to get tired either, its bugging me lol I know I should get some sleep as I have to be up by 6:30am but nope not tired yet lol

we can be insomniacs together


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> I cant seem to get tired either, its bugging me lol I know I should get some sleep as I have to be up by 6:30am but nope not tired yet lol
> 
> we can be insomniacs together


if the men in white jackets come along i get the younger better looking one :thumbsup:, well you are 3 times my age , xx


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> if the men in white jackets come along i get the younger better looking one :thumbsup:, well you are 3 times my age , xx


LOL aah but a toy boy would keep me young


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> LOL aah but a toy boy would keep me young


over the hill and cross country means you have gone to far to be kept young , xx


----------



## Akai-Chan

kira99 said:


> over the hill and cross country means you have gone to far to be kept young , xx


Ahahahahahahahahahaha

Cheeky  I'd duck and run for cover after that comment 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ninja

Akai-Chan said:


> Ahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Cheeky  I'd duck and run for cover after that comment
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


i was made to sit in the naughty corner earlier , x


----------



## Akai-Chan

kira99 said:


> i was made to sit in the naughty corner earlier , x


:O Poor you. I try to avoid it but from what i've read so far, all the fun people seem to be there... Hmmmm...

*Note to self: Be naughtier in future* 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> over the hill and cross country means you have gone to far to be kept young , xx


he might like a challenge   there is always a road back somewhere and I will find it even if I have to hitch a ride with the nearest toy boy pmsl


----------



## ninja

Akai-Chan said:


> :O Poor you. I try to avoid it but from what i've read so far, all the fun people seem to be there... Hmmmm...
> 
> *Note to self: Be naughtier in future*
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


we move around but always have a good laugh :thumbsup:,
naughty is good, but then so is insanity and madness :eek6:, x


----------



## Vixie

Akai-Chan said:


> :O Poor you. I try to avoid it but from what i've read so far, all the fun people seem to be there... Hmmmm...
> 
> *Note to self: Be naughtier in future*
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


haha you cant go wrong with a bit of well placed naughtiness lol


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> he might like a challenge   there is always a road back somewhere and I will find it even if I have to hitch a ride with the nearest toy boy pmsl


a challenge hmmmm, yes i can see he will get that , xx


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> a challenge hmmmm, yes i can see he will get that , xx


hey are you trying to say I'm hard work  lol well maybe but I dont want to make things too easy now do I


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> hey are you trying to say I'm hard work  lol well maybe but I dont want to make things too easy now do I


nooooo never let it be known that you are easy ,
hmmmm in saying that if you do i will check them out for you first,  x


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> nooooo never let it be known that you are easy ,
> hmmmm in saying that if you do i will check them out for you first,  x


haha lol I'm never easy :thumbsup: , and my OH learned that pretty quickly pmsl


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> haha lol I'm never easy :thumbsup: , and my OH learned that pretty quickly pmsl


pmsl so did mine :laugh:, xx


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> pmsl so did mine :laugh:, xx


:thumbsup::thumbsup: haha well they have to know their place form early on dont they  xx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: haha well they have to know their place form early on dont they  xx


to right :thumbup:, 
reckon im going to hit the pit now cos will be up again in about 5 hours , xx

nite nite, sleep well, xx


----------



## Vixie

OK night night, hope you sleep well talk to you soon xxxx


----------



## Vixie

Good Morning Ladies  hope you all had a good nights sleep 
MM hows Molly Moo doing?


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> Good Morning Ladies  hope you all had a good nights sleep
> MM hows Molly Moo doing?


haha i have just come to this thread to ask that :laugh:, x


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> haha i have just come to this thread to ask that :laugh:, x


haha great minds think alike  :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Morning girls....

I am far too tired to even think about toy boys , on second thoughts, I want 1 

NO PANTING, NO NESTING, TEMP IS RISING IF ANYTHING AND NO PUPPIES

Molls & I had another restless night in the living room but alas no sign of anthing happening soon:thumbdown:

Probably paranoia setting in now, but she won't eat her brekkie and I keep thinking we are going to end up with a C section 

I WANT PUPPIES :yikes:

Love Rach x x


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> Morning girls....
> 
> I am far too tired to even think about toy boys , on second thoughts, I want 1
> 
> NO PANTING, NO NESTING, TEMP IS RISING IF ANYTHING AND NO PUPPIES
> 
> Molls & I had another restless night in the living room but alas no sign of anthing happening soon:thumbdown:
> 
> Probably paranoia setting in now, but she won't eat her brekkie and I keep thinking we are going to end up with a C section
> 
> I WANT PUPPIES :yikes:
> 
> Love Rach x x


Morning lovey,

Dont feel down, im sure Molly will do it soon. What day is she on? She must only just be due? Is she late yet?

I keep everything crossed for soon!!!


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Morning girls....
> 
> I am far too tired to even think about toy boys , on second thoughts, I want 1
> 
> NO PANTING, NO NESTING, TEMP IS RISING IF ANYTHING AND NO PUPPIES
> 
> Molls & I had another restless night in the living room but alas no sign of anthing happening soon:thumbdown:
> 
> Probably paranoia setting in now, but she won't eat her brekkie and I keep thinking we are going to end up with a C section
> 
> I WANT PUPPIES :yikes:
> 
> Love Rach x x


haha yep a toy boy preferably with lots of money that they want to spend on us  lol

I'm sure you wont need a C-section, shes not overdue yet and as long as shes not showing any signs of distress she will be fine, if you get worried about her though call your vets and they should be able to put your mind at ease  xxx
The puppies will be here before you know it :thumbsup:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Morning girls....
> 
> I am far too tired to even think about toy boys , on second thoughts, I want 1
> 
> NO PANTING, NO NESTING, TEMP IS RISING IF ANYTHING AND NO PUPPIES
> 
> Molls & I had another restless night in the living room but alas no sign of anthing happening soon:thumbdown:
> 
> Probably paranoia setting in now, but she won't eat her brekkie and I keep thinking we are going to end up with a C section
> 
> I WANT PUPPIES :yikes:
> 
> Love Rach x x


morning Rach,
you are gonna be to tired for a toyboy over the next few weeks ,

she still has time yet, anyway i did ask for them to come tonight :thumbsup:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

It's amazing, you come on here, a bit down - post something and within minutes such caring lovely people suddenly appear and make you smile 

This is a very special place with very special people.

thanks guys :001_wub:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> morning Rach,
> you are gonna be to tired for a toyboy over the next few weeks ,
> 
> she still has time yet, anyway i did ask for them to come tonight :thumbsup:, xx


Morning Ninj, women of our age are NEVER too tired for toyboys 

Well lets cross our fingers that she loves you so much she is going tonight just for you x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> It's amazing, you come on here, a bit down - post something and within minutes such caring lovely people suddenly appear and make you smile
> 
> This is a very special place with very special people.
> 
> thanks guys :001_wub:


glad you are smiling again :thumbsup: we will all put our hard hats on and gloves and go in and get the pups out if she doesnt have them today :yikes::laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Morning Ninj, women of our age are NEVER too tired for toyboys
> 
> Well lets cross our fingers that she loves you so much she is going tonight just for you x x


everybody wuvs me , 
so they will make an appearance tonight :thumbsup:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> glad you are smiling again :thumbsup: we will all put out hard hats on and gloves and go in and get the pups out if she doesnt have them today :yikes::laugh::thumbsup:


pmsl - that's what I said; if she hasn't had them by Friday I'm going in after them but gloves Vix, now come on we don't need gloves - IT'S ONLY A FOO


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> pmsl - that's what I said; if she hasn't had them by Friday I'm going in after them but gloves Vix, now come on we don't need gloves - IT'S ONLY A FOO


haha OK the gloves are off, we will just need some good soap to get the gunk off at the end pmsl  my daughter calls it a foof :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> haha OK the gloves are off, we will just need some good soap to get the gunk off at the end pmsl  my daughter calls it a foof :thumbsup: :laugh:


aww bless her, that's cute, I have sons so we have very little cuteness!!!

OH has gone to work, just wait for the lads to go as well and then peace 

Any ideas how you can bump off OH and get away with it


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> aww bless her, that's cute, I have sons so we have very little cuteness!!!
> 
> OH has gone to work, just wait for the lads to go as well and then peace
> 
> Any ideas how you can bump off OH and get away with it


I had 3 boys first so I know how you feel lol oh peace that would be nice 

hmm if I think of something I will let you know, I will do a test run on mine forst just for conformation that it works of course lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> I had 3 boys first so I know how you feel lol oh peace that would be nice
> 
> hmm if I think of something I will let you know, I will do a test run on mine forst just for conformation that it works of course lol


3 was more than enough for me, its better now as they are teenagers and sort of look after themselves - well they should do 

How old are yours Vix?


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> I had 3 boys first so I know how you feel lol oh peace that would be nice
> 
> hmm if I think of something I will let you know, I will do a test run on mine forst just for conformation that it works of course lol


if you manage to find a way you could make a fortune and thats just from a few on pf , x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> 3 was more than enough for me, its better now as they are teenagers and sort of look after themselves - well they should do
> 
> How old are yours Vix?


my eldest is 14 this month then they are 9, 7 and my girl is 3 

teenagers are worse than little kids for looking after themselves


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> if you manage to find a way you could make a fortune and thats just from a few on pf , x


haha sounds like a good money making scheme to me :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Yea it would be if we could get away with it 

right I am going to have a quick shower before Jake goes to school he can sit with Molly.

Talk to you soon lovely ladies

x x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Yea it would be if we could get away with it
> 
> right I am going to have a quick shower before Jake goes to school he can sit with Molly.
> 
> Talk to you soon lovely ladies
> 
> x x x


talk to you soon, I can just imagine Jake running into your bathroom saying shes having the pups just as your washing your hair pmsl


----------



## Vixie

right off to finish getting the kids ready for school and do a few odd jobs, catch you all later xx


----------



## vizzy24

Hi how are things this morning any developments?


----------



## reddogsX3

Vixie said:


> my eldest is 14 this month then they are 9, 7 and my girl is 3
> 
> teenagers are worse than little kids for looking after themselves


mine 15 yr old can only cook soup for lunch and that is coz ya open can pour in bowl and put in microwave for three minutes.

i tell ya if i had to go away the kids and OH would starve or live on takeaways lol

wendy


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Any sign of mollies pups today!!


----------



## kiera09

Morning all! I hope she has them today-The suspense is KILLING me! 
All the pups bar 1 have put on 1-2 ozs! Sld I be worried the one little girl is still 13ozs? Its a good weight,and she's drinking loads and seems happy enough! Thanx xx


----------



## ad_1980

kiera09 said:


> Morning all! I hope she has them today-The suspense is KILLING me!
> All the pups bar 1 have put on 1-2 ozs! Sld I be worried the one little girl is still 13ozs? Its a good weight,and she's drinking loads and seems happy enough! Thanx xx


Hon do you have pics? I don't know if you posted any but i can't go all way way down the thread again!

I hope molly's *13* puppies come soon


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Hi 

My friends dog was due today, she is in the early stages of labour, first pregnancy dont know when the pups will arrive?:closedeyes:


----------



## kiera09

ad_1980 said:


> Hon do you have pics? I don't know if you posted any but i can't go all way way down the thread again!
> 
> I hope molly's *13* puppies come soon


Hiya, yer just go on my profile and there's an album full! Sorry about Woody, we lost a pup, number 11 was still born - our only blk n tan boy. R.I.P Little man xx


----------



## crazycrest

Well you lot sure are mad, just caught up again :thumbsup:
Toyboy's...bumping off OH's & rats...what a combination!
Although, when you look back on it they are one & the same :laugh:
Well Molly Moo...I now owe your MM a blimmin drink...&...
she said she will not hesitate to come & fetch it GRRRR,
sweet Molly love, you need to uncross ya legs now...please...


----------



## Vixie

aww Molly you love all this attention dont you lol  puppies please any time soon well sooner the better really


----------



## Molly's Mum

She's not listening Vixie

Least CC buying me a LARGE drink 

x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well you lot sure are mad, just caught up again :thumbsup:
> Toyboy's...bumping off OH's & rats...what a combination!
> Although, when you look back on it they are one & the same :laugh:


it was nothing to do with me :eek6: it was that vixie :thumbsup:, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> it was nothing to do with me :eek6: it was that vixie :thumbsup:, x


your just so bad, you can't help yourself, I've decided your the naughtiest of them all:devil::devil:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Right now with us ladies, they say "hot bath, hot curry & hot sex" will get things moving and if I'm honest - I did try it and it did work

Don't think it's a good idea to put Molls in the bath, she hates it at the best of times, a hot curry err no she has the **** enough already and as for the last 1 - I think she would kill poor max if he went any where near her foo

So give me some idea's - pleeaaasssssseeeeeeeee


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Right now with us ladies, they say "hot bath, hot curry & hot sex" will get things moving and if I'm honest - I did try it and it did work
> 
> Don't think it's a good idea to put Molls in the bath, she hates it at the best of times, a hot curry err no she has the **** enough already and as for the last 1 - I think she would kill poor max if he went any where near her foo
> 
> So give me some idea's - pleeaaasssssseeeeeeeee


eeeerrrm, 
you could take the cork out that you put in to stop her having them over the weekend , x


----------



## crazycrest

Car & speed bump's for you then lol :thumbsup:


----------



## vizzy24

Take her out for a walk, that might move it along


----------



## Molly's Mum

POP

The cork has gone Julia 

I tried to get her in the car this morning hoping it may speed things up, she couldn't get up into the car she's that bl**dy big and I didn't want to stress her by trying to lift her back end up..... She is huge, fit to bursting.

I even panted at her to show her what she should be doing - pmsl

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> POP
> 
> The cork has gone Julia
> 
> I tried to get her in the car this morning hoping it may speed things up, she couldn't get up into the car she's that bl**dy big and I didn't want to stress her by trying to lift her back end up..... She is huge, fit to bursting.
> 
> I even panted at her to show her what she should be doing - pmsl
> 
> x


Aww you're doing everything you can MM...
Did she look at you like you'd lost the plot :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Aww you're doing everything you can MM...
> Did she look at you like you'd lost the plot :laugh:


PMSL

Now that has made me giggle, you nutty women.....

She did look at me a bit strangely and then just licked my face & wagged her tail x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> PMSL
> 
> Now that has made me giggle, you nutty women.....
> 
> She did look at me a bit strangely and then just licked my face & wagged her tail x x x


:laugh: What's so nutty about that ?
See she know's you've lost it :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

haha every time I catch up with this thread it makes me laugh


----------



## Akai-Chan

Vixie said:


> haha every time I catch up with this thread it makes me laugh


Just caught up and I agree with you Vixie 

Loving the image of you panting at Molly to try and get her started, Rach 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## kiera09

Hiya guys! Well I think it might be tomorrow night at this rate! All I can think ov is taking her for a walk,(slip sum chillies in her food!) LMAO She'd defo go then! Come on molly! (U sure she's even preggers? She might just be fat!) xx


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Hiya guys! Well I think it might be tomorrow night at this rate! All I can think ov is taking her for a walk,(slip sum chillies in her food!) LMAO She'd defo go then! Come on molly! (U sure she's even preggers? She might just be fat!) xx


she is going to have them tonight :thumbup:, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well you all laughed & took the p*ss but she actually had a go at panting


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Well you all laughed & took the p*ss but she actually had a go at panting


what do you mean had a go ,
she hasnt got time to be practicing now she will be having them in a few hours :thumbsup:, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> what do you mean had a go ,
> she hasnt got time to be practicing now she will be having them in a few hours :thumbsup:, x


Lovin the picture Ninja :thumbsup::thumbsup:

well she panted for about 15 minutes and then decided she didn't like it  and has stopped


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Lovin the picture Ninja :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> well she panted for about 15 minutes and then decided she didn't like it  and has stopped


hope CC does, then she wont get me mixed up and try and send me to bed , cos i always go to bed early :thumbsup:,

does she realise that she WILL be having these puppies today , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> hope CC does, then she wont get me mixed up and try and send me to bed , cos i always go to bed early :thumbsup:,
> 
> does she realise that she WILL be having these puppies today , x


I've told her that today would be go for you Julia, but we all know Molly does things when she's ready. At least we know she can actually PANT 

So did you actually get some sleep last night??


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I've told her that today would be go for you Julia, but we all know Molly does things when she's ready. At least we know she can actually PANT
> 
> So did you actually get some sleep last night??


maybe she is just reving herself you for later :thumbsup:,

oh yes about 3 hrs :eek6:, x


----------



## Guest

Hello guys still no sign of puppies on there way then  
Hope all is well with Molly though


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> maybe she is just reving herself you for later :thumbsup:,
> 
> oh yes about 3 hrs :eek6:, x


I don't know how you do it!! 3 Hours, you must be dead on your feet honey:yikes:

It would be a nice idea if she was 'revving' (love the word) herself for later, I'm with you tonight would be a good night to see some puppies


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I don't know how you do it!! 3 Hours, you must be dead on your feet honey:yikes:
> 
> It would be a nice idea if she was 'revving' (love the word) herself for later, I'm with you tonight would be a good night to see some puppies


i feel ok believe it or not :thumbsup:,

think you may have to start squeezing her later just to give her a helping hand , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> i feel ok believe it or not :thumbsup:,
> 
> think you may have to start squeezing her later just to give her a helping hand , x


Kerry help with me Ninja, she's being a really bad ninja, SQUEEZE her!!!

Just taken this photo of her laying on my dressing gown, which is where I think she'll finally have the pups, as she won't go in her box any more.
Now look into those eyes, squeeze her indeed, naughty corner for you me thinks pmsl :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest

haha there will be no such thing as squeezing her haha.!
She will have them when she wants  They can go over due date by up to 7 days safely any way.!
Has she eaten today or is there any other signs


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Kerry help with me Ninja, she's being a really bad ninja, SQUEEZE her!!!
> 
> Just taken this photo of her laying on my dressing gown, which is where I think she'll finally have the pups, as she won't go in her box any more.
> Now look into those eyes, squeeze her indeed, naughty corner for you me thinks pmsl :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


between you and vixie i will end up spending all my time in the naughty corner ,
the only reason she wont go in her box is cos she is trying to keep hold of them pups , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Aww thanks Kez, a bit of sanity, that ninja girl has lost the plot - hehe she got told off last night by Vixie pmsl - it was soooo funny :laugh::laugh:

She had a go at panting but didn't like it, eaten about 5 mouthfulls this morning and that's about it, oh she's still got yukky runny poo :drool::drool:


----------



## Guest

hehe bless her mums had to turn her comp of as we got thunder and lightning but im still on me laptop haha shes gone to do grandmas dinner and will be back at least she wont miss it


----------



## ninja

i have to go and pick son up from cricket now and then grab some shopping ,

dont miss me to much will you , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

I think if she stayed with your grandma till tomorrow she still wouldn't miss anything

Listen girls, have you thought that Molls heard you saying she was going to have 12 pups and that's why she's not having them, she's cr*ppin herself!! So maybe if you take it all back and settled on 4 ickle babies, she will then sign a huge relief and pop them out


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> i have to go and pick son up from cricket now and then grab some shopping ,
> 
> dont miss me to much will you , x


Missing you already Naught Ninja x x x


----------



## Guest

Bye kira
I think so rach so i will settle at 6


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well now your talking my kind of numbers Kez, going to pop off and get some tea sorted for my lads, although why they can't just make a quick sarnie is beyond me, don't they realise I'm busy 

Talk to you soon my lovely girl x x x


----------



## Guest

Ok Rach take care for now and i will catch you later 
Talk soon


----------



## reddogs

Excuse me Molly, 12 pages and no puppies - I mean to say WHAT ARE YOU DOING!


We are all exhausted with this waiting ...


----------



## Guest

reddogs said:


> Excuse me Molly, 12 pages and no puppies - I mean to say WHAT ARE YOU DOING!
> 
> We are all exhausted with this waiting ...


you mean 124 haha not 12 hows your lot? xx


----------



## Guest

no pups yet ? 



come on molly! i wanna see your mums face when number 13 arrives :devil:

although - kerry has a 6th sense - i wouldnt be suprised if her prediction comes true


----------



## Guest

haha BBM yeah you have come over to the bad side 13 puppies it is then


----------



## ad_1980

see i told you - 13 puppies 

Hey how big is your house? LOL


----------



## Molly's Mum

Evening everyone;

Sorry I haven't got any exciting news, she's still hanging on to her babies 

Molls doesn't look like doing anything tonight, she's still got runny poo's & was sick at 5 but that's about it. Her pups are going crazy inside her tum though..... So it may be tomorrow.......

Rach x x


----------



## ninja

was just wondering where you were ,
thought you may have been giving her a quick squeeze , x


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Evening everyone;
> 
> Sorry I haven't got any exciting news, she's still hanging on to her babies
> 
> Molls doesn't look like doing anything tonight, she's still got runny poo's & was sick at 5 but that's about it. Her pups are going crazy inside her tum though..... So it may be tomorrow.......
> 
> Rach x x


Well were all still here for you  Hopefully tomorow then :thumbsup:
Is she not restless or anything else then


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> was just wondering where you were ,
> thought you may have been giving her a quick squeeze , x


You are going to spend a lot of time in the naughty corner Ninja, I can just see it!!! no squeezing - bad bu**er lol.



DevilDogz said:


> Well were all still here for you  Hopefully tomorow then :thumbsup:
> Is she not restless or anything else then


Nope, she seems very happy, she umcomfortable and moves around a lot but that's about it 

I swear to god, they're not coming out


----------



## Guest

There have to appear at some point
DONT THEY???


----------



## Molly's Mum

I hope so

I've spent the last 62/63 days on tenderhooks, so it better be soon 

To be honest I am actually quite chilled about it tonight, we get some sleep tonight 

x x


----------



## Guest

hehe she will have them when you chilled out then you will have to jump up running about like a headless chicken i bets a boxer puppy on it


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> hehe she will have them when you chilled out then you will have to jump up running about like a headless chicken i bets a boxer puppy on it


Bad bu**er psml, you're not betting on of my babies, they're all mine 

Are you saying you think when her ladyship does finally get her act together that I am going to be running round like a nutter


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Bad bu**er psml, you're not betting on of my babies, they're all mine
> 
> Are you saying you think when her ladyship does finally get her act together that I am going to be running round like a nutter


Well thats just fine you keep all 13 to your self mwhahahaha

Yes thats what im saying like a right nutter haha :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Well thats just fine you keep all 13 to your self mwhahahaha
> 
> Yes thats what im saying like a right nutter haha :thumbsup:


Your mother has her hands full with you, bad bad girl 

I will be as calm as a cucumber, totally rational - NOT


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Your mother has her hands full with you, bad bad girl
> 
> I will be as calm as a cucumber, totally rational - NOT


hhaaaa you no im only joking really 6pups at most 
I thought the saying was as cool as a cucumber haha :thumbsup:


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> hhaaaa you no im only joking really 6pups at most
> I thought the saying was as cool as a cucumber haha :thumbsup:


but panic is already starting to set in thats why she is getting mixed up , x


----------



## crazycrest

Blimmin ninja's & daughter's I dunno who is unruliest :yikes:
Will ya bad bu**er's pack it in, MM will be just fine :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

See what you unruly girls do to me, I get all confused :sad::sad:

When the 2 of you are together, nobody stands a chance

We need Vixie to come and sort you both out, hope you like the naughty corner girls, you'll be seeing a lot of it


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Blimmin ninja's & daughter's I dunno who is unruliest :yikes:
> Will ya bad bu**er's pack it in, MM will be just fine :thumbsup:


Thank god you're here, they are being *BAD*

X


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Blimmin ninja's & daughter's I dunno who is unruliest :yikes:
> Will ya bad bu**er's pack it in, MM will be just fine :thumbsup:


defo daughters :thumbsup:, x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Thank god you're here, your daughter is being *BAD*
> 
> X


told you it isnt me , x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Thank god you're here, they are being *BAD*
> 
> X


Ah! you see I can be trusted to be here when needed :thumbsup:

Back off ninja & you kerry blimmin-bad-bu**er!

We shall call vixie & have you put on the naughty step & if that 
don't work I am packing you off to .........
.......The-unruly-bad-bu**er-brat-camp!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

i love the naughty conor do i get a hat to


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> told you it isnt me , x


Kerry is being egged on by Ninja  and they are both as bad as each other :laugh::laugh:


----------



## crazycrest

DevilDogz said:


> i love the naughty conor do i get a hat to


You will get more than a hat...I will tan your behind & send ya to bed :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Ah! you see I can be trusted to be here when needed :thumbsup:
> 
> Back off ninja & you kerry blimmin-bad-bu**er!
> 
> We shall call vixie & have you put on the naughty step & if that
> don't work I am packing you off to .........
> .......The-unruly-bad-bu**er-brat-camp!!!:thumbsup:


Now I am loving the sound of the *The-unruly-bad-bu**er-brat-camp* - pmsl

You 2 are in trouble


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> You will get more than a hat...I will tan your behind & send ya to bed :thumbsup:


hahaa :eek6: me thinks not :thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Now I am loving the sound of the *The-unruly-bad-bu**er-brat-camp* - pmsl
> 
> You 2 are in trouble


Yeh,,,that will sort the goodest from the baddest unruly girl,
bad-bu**er-brat-camp it is :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> hahaa :eek6: me thinks not :thumbsup:


NNNoooo she can't go to bed just yet, only when we know for defo that Molly's keeping her legged crossed for the night, who's going to make you coffee CC


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> NNNoooo she can't go to bed just yet, only when we know for defo that Molly's keeping her legged crossed for the night, who's going to make you coffee CC


That's cool I will just give you the landline number :thumbsup:
Them are walkie -talkie-good-for -you-phones pmsl!
She don't make coffee anyway, lazy bad-bu**er xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

My lot don't make coffe either, think we are doing something wrong.

How are your little babies tonight, is diva still being a brill mum


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> My lot don't make coffe either, think we are doing something wrong.
> 
> How are your little babies tonight, is diva still being a brill mum


Hmmmmm maybe we are, but I distinctly remember she used to make coffee
whenever I asked, 'tis only this place that's made her this way :thumbdown:

Diva is getting a little fed up now, she keeps crawling under the pouffe & hiding bless her xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Aww bless her, she's done such a good job, bet she's shattered, are they still making loads of noise?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Aww bless her, she's done such a good job, bet she's shattered, are they still making loads of noise?


Yes they are a noisy bunch lol, but in all honesty, cresties are
noisy anyway, you should hear it when we go out!!! OMG!!
We call it the cresties chorus, the neighbour's call it hell :yikes:


----------



## Molly's Mum

That sounds like fun:laugh::laugh:

My 2 are quite quiet, well unless the door goes then its mayhem. Jake took Max out earlier and let him roll in horse muck, OMG when he came back he stank, so I put him straight into the bath which isn't easy he's a real big boy. He hated every minute of it but now smells divine, he keeps giving me a glare, I am not his favourite person tonight 

Did Kez tell you Molly had a go at panting earlier ( see it did work ), she done it for about 15 mins and then gave up


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> That sounds like fun:laugh::laugh:
> 
> My 2 are quite quiet, well unless the door goes then its mayhem. Jake took Max out earlier and let him roll in horse muck, OMG when he came back he stank, so I put him straight into the bath which isn't easy he's a real big boy. He hated every minute of it but now smells divine, he keeps giving me a glare, I am not his favourite person tonight
> 
> Did Kez tell you Molly had a go at panting earlier ( see it did work ), she done it for about 15 mins and then gave up


LOL Poor Max...I would love to see that look, boxer's can throw
some real evil's haha :laugh:
I saw you had written it in a post, hopefully it was a practise run for 
tonight's effort's :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Yea Boxers are all eye's - I can tell so much from both of them just by their eyes, Max is the deep thinker out of the 2 of them, Molls is just plain girlyfied :laugh:

Yea out of nowhere she just started panting on & off for about 15 mins, I was soooo excited, then when the panting stopped a long bit of gunk came out of her foo - then........ she went back to sleep and that was that 

It's going to be tomorrow, she's going to do it properly.....

So as we both love you dearly you can sleep tonight


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Yea Boxers are all eye's - I can tell so much from both of them just by their eyes, Max is the deep thinker out of the 2 of them, Molls is just plain girlyfied :laugh:
> 
> Yea out of nowhere she just started panting on & off for about 15 mins, I was soooo excited, then when the panting stopped a long bit of gunk came out of her foo - then........ she went back to sleep and that was that
> 
> It's going to be tomorrow, she's going to do it properly.....
> 
> So as we both love you dearly you can sleep tonight


OMG!!! i don't wanna sleep tonight lol, Molly I wanna see your
babies nearly as much as your Rach does now, can you PLEASE just
start panting again real soon ? :thumbsup:


----------



## dobermummy

hi, I keep coming onto this thread to see if there is any news of the puppies yet. I love boxers and can't wait to see pics of 12 little puppies


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> OMG!!! i don't wanna sleep tonight lol, Molly I wanna see your
> babies nearly as much as your Rach does now, can you PLEASE just
> start panting again real soon ? :thumbsup:


She's not listening CC, she laying fulling out on my dressing gown in the living room, fast asleep. How she managed to sleep earlier the pups were going nuts in her tummy, kicking - she's so chilled its unbelievable; good job one of us is lol

I swear to god she's having those pups on my dressing gown, she won't leave it for more than about 5 mins, I've put an old quilt underneath it just in case but I bet she has them there :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

mumof5 said:


> hi, I keep coming onto this thread to see if there is any news of the puppies yet. I love boxers and can't wait to see pics of 12 little puppies


Hiya, thanks for that - we all can't wait !!!!

x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> She's not listening CC, she laying fulling out on my dressing gown in the living room, fast asleep. How she managed to sleep earlier the pups were going nuts in her tummy, kicking - she's so chilled its unbelievable; good job one of us is lol
> 
> I swear to god she's having those pups on my dressing gown, she won't leave it for more than about 5 mins, I've put an old quilt underneath it just in case but I bet she has them there :laugh::laugh:


haha good old Molly lol :laugh: just popped on to see if there was any more developments before watching a film with my OH, but I see shes still holding on to them for dear life lol be back in a couple of hours to see if there is any more news :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> haha good old Molly lol :laugh: just popped on to see if there was any more developments before watching a film with my OH, but I see shes still holding on to them for dear life lol be back in a couple of hours to see if there is any more news :thumbsup:


Hiya vix, nope nothing happening she's still cooking, enjoy your film honey x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> She's not listening CC, she laying fulling out on my dressing gown in the living room, fast asleep. How she managed to sleep earlier the pups were going nuts in her tummy, kicking - she's so chilled its unbelievable; good job one of us is lol
> 
> I swear to god she's having those pups on my dressing gown, she won't leave it for more than about 5 mins, I've put an old quilt underneath it just in case but I bet she has them there :laugh::laugh:


Blimmin-lazy-drama-queen-boxer, pah Molly you shoulda been called posh or victoria, but I am happy the pups are moving all over the place :thumbsup:
She probably will have the first one on your dressing gown lol, just chuck 
her in the box & she'll have the rest in there xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Blimmin-lazy-drama-queen-boxer, pah Molly you shoulda been called posh or victoria, but I am happy the pups are moving all over the place :thumbsup:
> She probably will have the first one on your dressing gown lol, just chuck
> her in the box & she'll have the rest in there xxx


Back all showered & ready - yea Molls we are ready & waiting.......

Loving the name 'posh', too bl**dy posh to start getting her act together and start PUSHING.

I'm sure her tum is going to split in two, like the alien film, it's stretched to it's limits and the pups are still going for it in there. I cooked her some chicken breasts earlier and she's just had a few mouthfulls, so I'm happy.


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Back all showered & ready - yea Molls we are ready & waiting.......
> 
> Loving the name 'posh', too bl**dy posh to start getting her act together and start PUSHING.
> 
> I'm sure her tum is going to split in two, like the alien film, it's stretched to it's limits and the pups are still going for it in there. I cooked her some chicken breasts earlier and she's just had a few mouthfulls, so I'm happy.


the way she is going they will be fully grown before she has them , x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Back all showered & ready - yea Molls we are ready & waiting.......
> 
> Loving the name 'posh', too bl**dy posh to start getting her act together and start PUSHING.
> 
> I'm sure her tum is going to split in two, like the alien film, it's stretched to it's limits and the pups are still going for it in there. I cooked her some chicken breasts earlier and she's just had a few mouthfulls, so I'm happy.


Yep too posh to push, blimmin boxer's, can you get an
easier breed for next time please?

Lol at alien tummy xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> the way she is going they will be fully grown before she has them , x


I'm with you on that one, July is looking good lol



crazycrest said:


> Yep too posh to push, blimmin boxer's, can you get an
> easier breed for next time please?
> 
> Lol at alien tummy xxx


They won't be rushed on anything, they are very strong minded and what they say goes; I'm afraid. You should of been around when they mated, it wasn't easy going, they didn't have a clue


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I'm with you on that one, July is looking good lol
> 
> They won't be rushed on anything, they are very strong minded and what they say goes; I'm afraid. You should of been around when they mated, it wasn't easy going, they didn't have a clue


Lol yeah born at 8 week's, you won't get much time with the little
bu**er's MM :laugh:

I am not surprised at all at that, 2 maiden's sometimes never get their
blimmin act together xx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

omggg where are they!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Lol yeah born at 8 week's, you won't get much time with the little
> bu**er's MM :laugh:
> 
> I am not surprised at all at that, 2 maiden's sometimes never get their
> blimmin act together xx


My babies aren't going to be bu**gers, I keep telling you perfect little angels and they're all mine I'm keeping them all lol

Molly was well up for it, she stood nicely moved her tail, Max would get all excited have a good sniff then run off or try to hump her head :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

foxxy cleopatra said:


> omggg where are they!!!


She's still cooking them foxy.....


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> My babies aren't going to be bu**gers, I keep telling you perfect little angels and they're all mine I'm keeping them all lol
> 
> Molly was well up for it, she stood nicely moved her tail, Max would get all excited have a good sniff then run off or try to hump her head :laugh::laugh:


Lol how old is Max ?

Blimmin-angel's...my fat backside, get real MM XXX


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Lol how old is Max ?
> 
> Blimmin-angel's...my fat backside, get real MM XXX


Max is 5 & half, he got his act together in the end although they only mated the once; I don't think Molls liked it very much, she would have a bar of it after the first go :yikes:

Well as you've said Boxers are lazy sods, so maybe the pups will just sleep all day, tucked up nicely all in a row & I won't even know I've got them


----------



## Guest

Keep Dreaming Rach they will sceam every time the have lost a nipple you just wait till the 3/4weeks :yikes:
we still have that bit to go with these mwhahaa


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Max is 5 & half, he got his act together in the end although they only mated the once; I don't think Molls liked it very much, she would have a bar of it after the first go :yikes:
> 
> Well as you've said Boxers are lazy sods, so maybe the pups will just sleep all day, tucked up nicely all in a row & I won't even know I've got them


Lol I bet she didn't...too posh for all that frolicking :laugh:

Hmmm that's a lovely though...We will see hahaha! :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Keep Dreaming Rach they will sceam every time the have lost a nipple you just wait till the 3/4weeks :yikes:
> we still have that bit to go with these mwhahaa


Woo, the devil child is back (only kidding but it's fitting) lol.

that's the bit I'm most looking forward to, when they are up on there feet, chunky pups - I love 'em - then me thinks i will need a holiday


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Woo, the devil child is back (only kidding but it's fitting) lol.
> 
> that's the bit I'm most looking forward to, when they are up on there feet, chunky pups - I love 'em - then me thinks i will need a holiday


yay im back   be warned 
yes i enjoy it better when there that age so many stories and pictures  so much fun


----------



## Molly's Mum

ooooohh stop it I'm getting all excited again, my head is banging tonight, sure it's all the excitement. I keep saying to myself they are going to come on Saturday then anything earlier is a bonus.

Just going to do her temp, although why I bother I don't know, it will be high 37's and it's not like she is ever out of my sight....


----------



## Guest

ok do it and i hope its 36.1 haha


----------



## canuckjill

waiting for the temp before I go to work and then agility class come on molly


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> ooooohh stop it I'm getting all excited again, my head is banging tonight, sure it's all the excitement. I keep saying to myself they are going to come on Saturday then anything earlier is a bonus.
> 
> Just going to do her temp, although why I bother I don't know, it will be high 37's and it's not like she is ever out of my sight....


Them headaches are a real pain, you sure it's not the....
......calm before the storm....:thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

ooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Her temp at 6 was 37.8 it's now 36.6 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> ooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Her temp at 6 was 37.8 it's now 36.6 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


WOOHOO about blimmin time MM....
Next 24 hour's is looking GOOOOOD xxx


----------



## Guest

omg the next 24 hours and there going to be 6 ickle puppies yay you have to text us i cant miss this


----------



## canuckjill

make sure you have someone who'll keep us all up to date I'll be checking back when i come to pick up Neva. I'm so excited for you.....Jill


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*When did it go back to 6? Wheres the other 7 hiding now??? *


----------



## fallenangel

Molly's Mum said:


> My babies aren't going to be bu**gers, I keep telling you perfect little angels and they're all mine I'm keeping them all lol
> 
> Molly was well up for it, she stood nicely moved her tail, Max would get all excited have a good sniff then run off or try to hump her head :laugh::laugh:


Hi only just come in on this thread, Boxers are lovely dogs but i admire your optimism with the little angel, lol But i wish you good luck with the pups, and do tell us what " little angels" they are arround whelping,i suggest slippers and tiptoes whwn moving arround as boxerpupsare ALWAYS hungry lol.


----------



## Guest

Small~Fluffy said:


> *When did it go back to 6? Wheres the other 7 hiding now??? *


haha i have to be nice no coz every time i say 13 molly crosses her legs


----------



## crazycrest

Small~Fluffy said:


> *When did it go back to 6? Wheres the other 7 hiding now??? *


Yeah!!! Don't forget 13 towels MM :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yeah!!! Don't forget 13 towels MM :thumbsup:


OOOOOMMMMGGGG

When did you turn to the dark side??????

That's even worse than Kez, I'm shocked at you CC


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> haha i have to be nice no coz every time i say 13 molly crosses her legs


I lovin you though Kerry, good good girl x x x x x x x x


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> I lovin you though Kerry, good good girl x x x x x x x x


thank you dont worry im going to help you i will stay sane


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> OOOOOMMMMGGGG
> 
> When did you turn to the dark side??????
> 
> That's even worse than Kez, I'm shocked at you CC


OOps sorry...I meant 8...they got me at it now, cos you got
12 towels last time :laugh:


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Awww 6 or 13 you won't notice the difference 
You'll just be excited that they have finally popped out *


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well I still have the 12 towels out and I have 10 little tags for them - I's past caring how many we have now as long as we have some any time soon 

So the temp thing does finally mean we are near doesn't it?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well I still have the 12 towels out and I have 10 little tags for them - I's past caring how many we have now as long as we have some any time soon
> 
> So the temp thing does finally mean we are near doesn't it?


Yep finally getting near...take temp again at midnight xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yep finally getting near...take temp again at midnight xxx


ok will do but I will be gutted if it's gone back up again - think I'll cry


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*I have a pack of 20 name tags you can have :yikes:

Incase she just keeps popping them out.

Sounds like the next 24hrs will see lickle Boxer pups 
Hope it all goes really well MM*


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> ok will do but I will be gutted if it's gone back up again - think I'll cry


Positive thoughts!!!!

Come on Molly!!!!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> ok will do but I will be gutted if it's gone back up again - think I'll cry


I know you will...don't think it's gonna happen though!!!
Puppies are coming SOOOON MM :thumbsup:
Yay xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Small~Fluffy said:


> *I have a pack of 20 name tags you can have :yikes:
> 
> Incase she just keeps popping them out.
> 
> Sounds like the next 24hrs will see lickle Boxer pups
> Hope it all goes really well MM*


Thank you, lovely thought about the tags but we won't be needing any more


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hb-mini said:


> Positive thoughts!!!!
> 
> Come on Molly!!!!


thanks Hannah x x x



crazycrest said:


> I know you will...don't think it's gonna happen though!!!
> Puppies are coming SOOOON MM :thumbsup:
> Yay xxx


My puppies are coming 

So looks like tomorrow doesn't it (just like you said) so is tomorrow good for you my lovely midwife, have you any preference with times???


----------



## crazycrest

fallenangel said:


> Hi only just come in on this thread, Boxers are lovely dogs but i admire your optimism with the little angel, lol But i wish you good luck with the pups, and do tell us what " little angels" they are arround whelping,i suggest slippers and tiptoes whwn moving arround as boxerpupsare ALWAYS hungry lol.


Hey MM, we missed this one :laugh:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> thanks Hannah x x x
> 
> My puppies are coming
> 
> So looks like tomorrow doesn't it (just like you said) so is tomorrow good for you my lovely midwife, have you any preference with times???


Anytime is good for me, I will be here for you no matter when!
NOW seem's good :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Hey MM, we missed this one :laugh:


I'm passed caring *** my puppies are coming ***

Yea she's right, my 2 ate loads when they were pups, they still do now they have enormous appetites and will eat anything and I mean anything....


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I'm passed caring *** my puppies are coming ***
> 
> Yea she's right, my 2 ate loads when they were pups, they still do now they have enormous appetites and will eat anything and I mean anything....


ROFL, Chris say's yep anything including...washing machines...speakers...
...wicker chairs...washing basket's...shoes...umbrella's....shoe's....
she said you name it hahaha!!!:yikes:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Anytime is good for me, I will be here for you no matter when!
> NOW seem's good :thumbsup:


She's gone back to sleep, it was the strain of having her temp done, bless her - I don't think she'll oblige if I wake her and say NOW 

I think she'll start about 1 tomorrow and have the 1st pup about 9 tomorrow night


----------



## kerrybramble

hehehe i think she just likes watching you sqirm lol! bless her! hope she has them soon hun!!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> She's gone back to sleep, it was the strain of having her temp done, bless her - I don't think she'll oblige if I wake her and say NOW
> 
> I think she'll start about 1 tomorrow and have the 1st pup about 9 tomorrow night


Blimmin heck....you are hoping for a nice easy time of this then :laugh:
I hope it's sooner xx


----------



## Hb-mini

Im sorry Rach but i have had a busy day and am very tired, i really am trying to stay a wke but it is a struggle!! Just wanted to say that if anything happens in the night, good luck, lots of hugs and i will be on here first thing n the morning to check!!

Take care!! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> ROFL, Chris say's yep anything including...washing machines...speakers...
> ...wicker chairs...washing basket's...shoes...umbrella's....shoe's....
> she said you name it hahaha!!!:yikes:


Deep Joy lol

Must admit my 2 always ate for england but they did very little chewing or causing any damage, well apart from my hands they were chewed to bits.....


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hb-mini said:


> Im sorry Rach but i have had a busy day and am very tired, i really am trying to stay a wke but it is a struggle!! Just wanted to say that if anything happens in the night, good luck, lots of hugs and i will be on here first thing n the morning to check!!
> 
> Take care!! xx


thanks Hannah nothing is going to happen tonight I promise, sleep well honey x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Blimmin heck....you are hoping for a nice easy time of this then :laugh:
> I hope it's sooner xx


what's wrong with that, I think that quite acceptable


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Deep Joy lol
> 
> Must admit my 2 always ate for england but they did very little chewing or causing any damage, well apart from my hands they were chewed to bits.....


:thumbsup: Have you had them both from young pups ?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> what's wrong with that, I think that quite acceptable


LOL Very acceptable....but...they don't all comply like coco did :laugh:


----------



## ninja

whats the betting she is going to have these pups while i am at work tomorrow , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> :thumbsup: Have you had them both from young pups ?


yep got them both bang on 8 weeks, Max was better than Molls though, she was so lazing (now there's a thing!!!) with toilet training, we as Max was brill.


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> whats the betting she is going to have these pups while i am at work tomorrow , x


Awww no Ninj what time do you finish work tomoz?? I'll put in a good word for you x x

p.s. CC have you seen her pic pmsl


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> whats the betting she is going to have these pups while i am at work tomorrow , x


Aww ninja...if she hasn't already started I think you should throw
a sicky :laugh::thumbsup::yikes:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Awww no Ninj what time do you finish work tomoz?? I'll put in a good word for you x x
> 
> p.s. CC have you seen her pic pmsl


Yeah it's great!! :thumbsup:
I know who she is when she post's now :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

my thingy is playing up I keep missing posts and it's not updating properly, typical.

Sorry KerryBramble I didn't see your post, hope your ok chick x


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Hi 

My friend whos dog was due to whelp today, was in the early stages of labour this morning, she has just be rushed to vets emergency c-section, the labour was not progress and was really slow, i dont know if the pups have made it! I hope so

I will know in the morning:closedeyes:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Aww ninja...if she hasn't already started I think you should throw
> a sicky :laugh::thumbsup::yikes:


dont know if i will be able to the boss is a right bitch , x


----------



## ninja

SarahBluePaw said:


> Hi
> 
> My friend whos dog was due to whelp today, was in the early stages of labour this morning, she has just be rushed to vets emergency c-section, the labour was not progress and was really slow, i dont know if the pups have made it! I hope so
> 
> I will know in the morning:closedeyes:


im sorry to hear that sarah ,
please keep us informed when you know anything, x


----------



## crazycrest

SarahBluePaw said:


> Hi
> 
> My friend whos dog was due to whelp today, was in the early stages of labour this morning, she has just be rushed to vets emergency c-section, the labour was not progress and was really slow, i dont know if the pups have made it! I hope so
> 
> I will know in the morning:closedeyes:





kira99 said:


> dont know if i will be able to the boss is a right bitch , x


Sorry to hear this SarahBluePaw...hope everything has
turned out well for your friend, her bitch & the pups :thumbsup:

Aww ninj....that is just so typically unfair xx


----------



## Abe

Hello and welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy it here. Everyone is so nice. lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

SarahBluePaw said:


> Hi
> 
> My friend whos dog was due to whelp today, was in the early stages of labour this morning, she has just be rushed to vets emergency c-section, the labour was not progress and was really slow, i dont know if the pups have made it! I hope so
> 
> I will know in the morning:closedeyes:


Fingers crossed eveything is ok, let us know how she & the pups are x x


----------



## crazycrest

Abe said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy it here. Everyone is so nice. lol


What....welcome abe :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

OMG people are popping up from everywhere tonight, it's manic!!

Hiya, yea people are soooo lovely although they're as mad as cheese


----------



## ninja

Abe said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy it here. Everyone is so nice. lol


, hello, have i missed something somewhere , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

yea I'm struggling to keep up now!!!


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> , hello, have i missed something somewhere , x


Yep I missed something & lost the plot again haha :laugh:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yep I missed something & lost the plot again haha :laugh:


we all know you lost the plot ages ago ,  x


----------



## Molly's Mum

yea I think we all maybe on the verge of losing it completely, I've got an excuse though, sleep deprived me. As for you 2, well lets just say "there's really no hope"


----------



## brighteyes

Hello all,
How is molly mm? Any signs?
I'm still up with maud as shes very unsettled, nothing happening yet!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yea I think we all maybe on the verge of losing it completely, I've got an excuse though, sleep deprived me. As for you 2, well lets just say "there's really no hope"


Cheeky....Your excuse is my excuse...only...
you got no puppies....YET :thumbsup:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> yea I think we all maybe on the verge of losing it completely, I've got an excuse though, sleep deprived me. As for you 2, well lets just say "there's really no hope"


im more sleep deprived than i normaly am :eek6:,
there has always been no hope for CC just look at DD , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

brighteyes said:


> Hello all,
> How is molly mm? Any signs?
> I'm still up with maud as shes very unsettled, nothing happening yet!


Hiya brighteyes, molls is fine - maybe a few little signs we are all thinking tomorrow x x



crazycrest said:


> Cheeky....Your excuse is my excuse...only...
> you got no puppies....YET :thumbsup:


but I'm going to have some PUPPIES soooooon:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> im more sleep deprived than i normaly am :eek6:,
> there has always been no hope for CC just look at DD , x


Hey watch it ninja...I haven't forgotten....
unruly-bad-girl-brat-camp yet for you xx:thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya brighteyes, molls is fine - maybe a few little signs we are all thinking tomorrow x x
> 
> but I'm going to have some PUPPIES soooooon:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Oh yes....ya are xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> im more sleep deprived than i normaly am :eek6:,
> there has always been no hope for CC just look at DD , x


oooohhhh bad bad girl, you & Kerry are as bad as each other


----------



## brighteyes

I will be on tomorrow waiting for news! What day is she on?
Can't wait to see the pictures!:thumbsup:


----------



## Akai-Chan

YAY! Puppies soon 

I'll be looking in on this thread obsessively now... well, moreso than before... 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Molly's Mum

Molly Moo is day 62, trust me there will be loads of pictures x


----------



## crazycrest

brighteyes said:


> I will be on tomorrow waiting for news! What day is she on?
> Can't wait to see the pictures!:thumbsup:


Sorry MM...I gottas answer this one......
63 day's in 2 minutes time woohoo :thumbsup::yikes::laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

right I'm going to do her temp, fingers crossed it hasn't gone up


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Sorry MM...I gottas answer this one......
> 63 day's in 2 minutes time woohoo :thumbsup::yikes::laugh:


you're tapped :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well I'm not crying 

Temp officially on day 63 DUE DATE is........... *36.6*


----------



## Vixie

hello all, I'm back and ready to send people to the naughty step pmsl 
she cant have them tomorrow morning I wont be here  tell her to wait until after 5pm please  or have them now lol


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well I'm not crying
> 
> Temp officially on day 63 DUE DATE is........... *36.6*


WHOOP for joy...way to go Molly xxx:thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Well I'm not crying
> 
> Temp officially on day 63 DUE DATE is........... *36.6*


woohoo shes getting there all be in in her own sweet time :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## brighteyes

Ohh whats her temp??!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> hello all, I'm back and ready to send people to the naughty step pmsl
> she cant have them tomorrow morning I wont be here  tell her to wait until after 5pm please  or have them now lol


Awww Minxy Vixie guess what...... I'm going to have some puppies soon


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Awww Minxy Vixie guess what...... I'm going to have some puppies soon


haha yes and Molly is as well


----------



## Molly's Mum

I was so sure it would go back up again 

It's ok Vixie, CC & I have spoken about it and I think she will start about 1 tomoz and have her 1st pup around 9 tomoz night x x


----------



## Akai-Chan

Yay! 36.6! There will be puppies 

and woop! Vixie's back  Did you get your blue girlies today Vixie? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> haha yes and Molly is as well


Yea Molly will get to meet her babies, I'm just a tad excited that her temp finally went down


----------



## brighteyes

Molly's Mum said:


> Well I'm not crying
> 
> Temp officially on day 63 DUE DATE is........... *36.6*


36.6!! It has to be today! I'm going to bed ,will check first thing to see if shes had them!!:thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Yea Molly will get to meet her babies, I'm just a tad excited that her temp finally went down


Aww MM, you really were beginning to believe it was a phantom xxx:laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

ok honey sleep well, I must think about some sleep soon, hopefully a big day tomorrow


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Aww MM, you really were beginning to believe it was a phantom xxx:laugh:


I don't know what I was starting to think lol just they were never coming....


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> I was so sure it would go back up again
> 
> It's ok Vixie, CC & I have spoken about it and I think she will start about 1 tomoz and have her 1st pup around 9 tomoz night x x


now its staying doem there is no holding things back :thumbsup:
haha well thats OK for me as well good girl Molly  :thumbsup:



Akai-Chan said:


> Yay! 36.6! There will be puppies
> 
> and woop! Vixie's back  Did you get your blue girlies today Vixie?
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


hello  yep I got them they are gorgeous and so friendly they have been running about all over me and my kids they love them, Marina was so lovely she couldnt stay long because of the journey but she was really nice and so was her OH, I offered soem money for petrol but she wouldnt take it,  like I say lovely person. My new babies are called, Phoebe, Peige, Piper and Pru


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I don't know what I was starting to think lol just they were never coming....


Aww the best thing's come to those that wait.....
.......& we done plenty of THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## Akai-Chan

Vixie said:


> hello  yep I got them they are gorgeous and so friendly they have been running about all over me and my kids they love them, Marina was so lovely she couldnt stay long because of the journey but she was really nice and so was her OH, I offered soem money for petrol but she wouldnt take it,  like I say lovely person. My new babies are called, Phoebe, Peige, Piper and Pru


Awesome to hear... Pics soon!  Someone watches charmed... 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> now its staying doem there is no holding things back :thumbsup:
> haha well thats OK for me as well good girl Molly  :thumbsup:
> 
> hello  yep I got them they are gorgeous and so friendly they have been running about all over me and my kids they love them, Marina was so lovely she couldnt stay long because of the journey but she was really nice and so was her OH, I offered soem money for petrol but she wouldnt take it,  like I say lovely person. My new babies are called, Phoebe, Peige, Piper and Pru


what gorgeous names, I am loving Piper x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Aww the best thing's come to those that wait.....
> .......& we done plenty of THAT :thumbsup:


yep and had some fun on the way :thumbsup:,

im being good now cos vixie is here , x


----------



## Vixie

Akai-Chan said:


> Awesome to hear... Pics soon!  Someone watches charmed...
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


haha how did you guess lol the boys are named after characters from Supernatural but there werent enough main female characters to name the girls after so went for Charmed lol  yep pics soon :thumbsup: When I open the cage door they all come running already and Pru climbs onto my hand and up my arm and runs all around me lol shes so sweet


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> yep and had some fun on the way :thumbsup:,
> 
> im being good now cos vixie is here , x


We sure have...& the best is yet to come :thumbsup:

Blimmin glad to hear it :yikes:


----------



## Akai-Chan

Vixie said:


> haha how did you guess lol the boys are named after characters from Supernatural but there werent enough main female characters to name the girls after so went for Charmed lol  yep pics soon :thumbsup: When I open the cage door they all come running already and Pru climbs onto my hand and up my arm and runs all around me lol shes so sweet


Awww cute! Wish I could've had one now but I'm too bogged under  Plus I'll have more soon anyway. Damn shame!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> what gorgeous names, I am loving Piper x x


thank you, gorgeous names for gorgeous girls  



kira99 said:


> yep and had some fun on the way :thumbsup:,
> 
> im being good now cos vixie is here , x


haha that doesnt normally make a difference, you was picking on me because of my typing earlier    xx


----------



## Vixie

Akai-Chan said:


> Awww cute! Wish I could've had one now but I'm too bogged under  Plus I'll have more soon anyway. Damn shame!
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


how are the new mums and babies? you will have your new ratties soon and making me jealous then lol


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> thank you, gorgeous names for gorgeous girls
> 
> haha that doesnt normally make a difference, you was picking on me because of my typing earlier    xx


haha but if you look back a few posts its not got any better , xx


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> haha but if you look back a few posts its not got any better , xx


I'm tired thats my excuse  lol you all know what I mean anyway so I can be lazy with my typing  :laugh:


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> I'm tired thats my excuse  lol you all know what I mean anyway so I can be lazy with my typing  :laugh:


thats not a good examle to set for the younger ones (me included in that) , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> haha but if you look back a few posts its not got any better , xx





kira99 said:


> thats not a good examle to set for the younger ones (me included in that) , x


she's being bad again, so naughty I think she likes the naughty step bet she's got chocolate there


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> thats not a good examle to set for the younger ones (me included in that) , x


haha they are the ones being sent to camp anyway lol I dont think my poor typing will influence them too much pmsl  xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> thats not a good examle to set for the younger ones (me included in that) , x





Molly's Mum said:


> she's being bad again, so naughty I think she likes the naughty step bet she's got chocolate there





Vixie said:


> haha they are the ones being sent to camp anyway lol I dont think my poor typing will influence them too much pmsl  xx


OMG this thread is going toooo fast for me lol :laugh:
You must all be getting tired now cos even ninja can't spell haha :laugh::thumbsup::yikes:


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> haha they are the ones being sent to camp anyway lol I dont think my poor typing will influence them too much pmsl  xx


im just a little bit to old to be sent to camp ,
so will be here to keep an eye on you , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

I am off now to try & get some sleep with my girl, going to cuddle up beside her on the floor so if anything happens I know about it.

Sleep well lovely people and fingers crossed we have a busy evening tomorrow night.

You are all stars, thank you

Rach & Molly Moo x x


----------



## Akai-Chan

Night night Rach and Molly! Enjot the rest while you can  x

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I am off now to try & get some sleep with my girl, going to cuddle up beside her on the floor so if anything happens I know about it.
> 
> Sleep well lovely people and fingers crossed we have a busy evening tomorrow night.
> 
> You are all stars, thank you
> 
> Rach & Molly Moo x x


Sleep well Molly & MM.XXX :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> I am off now to try & get some sleep with my girl, going to cuddle up beside her on the floor so if anything happens I know about it.
> 
> Sleep well lovely people and fingers crossed we have a busy evening tomorrow night.
> 
> You are all stars, thank you
> 
> Rach & Molly Moo x x


night night Rach and Molly Moo Sleep well xxx


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> im just a little bit to old to be sent to camp ,
> so will be here to keep an eye on you , xx


same here, so age does have its perks then lol I'm an angel I dont need supervision  xx just some partners in crime ..... um I mean heavenly duties lol


----------



## crazycrest

Right nite everyone...sleep well...I am off too in case I get a
3 am call xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## ninja

nite nite rach, sleep well, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> nite nite rach, sleep well, xx


Bedtime...ninjaaaa xx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Right nite everyone...sleep well...I am off too in case I get a
> 3 am call xxx:thumbsup:


night night sleep tight  xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> night night sleep tight  xxx


You too vixie, sweet dreams xx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> You too vixie, sweet dreams xx


and you  maybe dream of Mollys puppies lol


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Right nite everyone...sleep well...I am off too in case I get a
> 3 am call xxx:thumbsup:


if you get a 3am call you never know i may still be here ,
failing that text me (i know you havent got my no) ,
catch ya tomorrow, xx


----------



## Vixie

night night, I'm going to ty to get some sleep as well, see you all late today xxxx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> night night, I'm going to ty to get some sleep as well, see you all late today xxxx


nite nite vixie,
sweet dreams, xx


----------



## ninja

still no puppies whats going on , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

We are on the move 

Molly has been up since 3 panting for England and this time she hasn't stopped - it's going to be a long day!!!

*The puppies are finally ready to make an appearance *


----------



## Molly's Mum

*she's now shivering*


----------



## waggytailsstore

Molly's Mum said:


> We are on the move
> 
> Molly has been up since 3 panting for England and this time she hasn't stopped - it's going to be a long day!!!
> 
> *The puppies are finally ready to make an appearance *


Got everything crossed for you MM, go on Molly girl, it's been exhausting reading the whole thread but nothing like how you must feel! Good Luck, thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Freyja

Good Luck

I'm of to work in a minute so will have to catch up later.


----------



## canuckjill

I was just gonna go to bed and read this, now I've gotta stay up for awhile. But it's only 11:30 here so not so bad come on Molly we're excited now....Jill


----------



## reddogs

Finally I read from pages 124 - 141 before Molly decides she might make an effort for you 

Now we've got to wait again ....... and there will be hundreds of pages to read



Good luck, can't wait to find out how many


----------



## Molly's Mum

We are still panting, she's doing brill and I am amazingly calm

Just so know it's really happening, my beautiful girl panting....


----------



## Hb-mini

Yay!!! Well done Molly!!! Cant wait to hear the exciting news!!!!! Havent got the laptop today though so it wont be till later.Lots of luck Rach and huge hugs for Molly!!!!


----------



## reddogs

Good luck, don't panic it will all happen as it happens just watch and enjoy get ready to pull, down in a 'c' shape if needed

Up to you about the placentas - mine ate all of them and no effect, don't know how 12 would have affected her tho'


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hb-mini said:


> Yay!!! Well done Molly!!! Cant wait to hear the exciting news!!!!! Havent got the laptop today though so it wont be till later.Lots of luck Rach and huge hugs for Molly!!!!


aww thanks Hannah x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

reddogs said:


> Good luck, don't panic it will all happen as it happens just watch and enjoy get ready to pull, down in a 'c' shape if needed
> 
> Up to you about the placentas - mine ate all of them and no effect, don't know how 12 would have affected her tho'


Thanks Red  quite calm and just excited x x


----------



## Vixie

YAY I have come on just in time  good luck Molly Moo and Rach  xxxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> YAY I have come on just in time  good luck Molly Moo and Rach  xxxx


aww thanks minxy vixie, we are finally moving, she's still just panting 

I'm wide awake and really calm, although that may change when we see some gunk:drool::drool:

x x


----------



## kerrybramble

awww how exciting! which i had today off to follow this! good luck MM hugs to molly and pups when they arrive!


kerry x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kerrybramble said:


> awww how exciting! which i had today off to follow this! good luck MM hugs to molly and pups when they arrive!
> 
> kerry x


thanks kerry, knowing Molly she'll still be going at it this evening x x


----------



## Guest

WOOO HOOOO!

YAY! I go on holiday tomorrow evening, and didnt want to miss this!

xxx xxx xxx xxx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> aww thanks minxy vixie, we are finally moving, she's still just panting
> 
> I'm wide awake and really calm, although that may change when we see some gunk:drool::drool:
> 
> x x


you will do great, its surprising how calm you will stay, very excited and happy at seeing the pups but able to handle all the gun she throws at you lol  xx


----------



## kerrybramble

i dont think so! i hope to be seeing some beautiful litlle pups when i get back later, checking on here will be thirst thing i do! good luck hun! speak to you later x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> you will do great, its surprising how calm you will stay, very excited and happy at seeing the pups but able to handle all the gun she throws at you lol  xx


We'll have no throwing of gunk thank you - you minx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> We'll have no throwing of gunk thank you - you minx


haha  even if there was you wouldn't care when you see the first little pup arriving, how is she now?


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> haha  even if there was you wouldn't care when you see the first little pup arriving, how is she now?


She's doing brill, on my bl**dy dressing gown, panting away and her foo bits are looking pushed out


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> She's doing brill, on my bl**dy dressing gown, panting away and her foo bits are looking pushed out


I think you might be right about her having the first pup on your dressing gown, I think you will be needing a new one lol  Tell her she has to have at least 1 before I have to go out at 8:30am LOL or wait a few hours until I come home  :laugh:

she really is getting ready to meet her pups now, I wait with baited breath :thumbsup: xx


----------



## Guest

YAY! the 13 will be born today! :lol:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> I think you might be right about her having the first pup on your dressing gown, I think you will be needing a new one lol  Tell her she has to have at least 1 before I have to go out at 8:30am LOL or wait a few hours until I come home  :laugh:
> 
> she really is getting ready to meet her pups now, I wait with baited breath :thumbsup: xx


Thanks honey, I think she will wait until you are back later, this is Molly we are talking about.....

I keep telling her she's going to be a mummy and finally meet her babies 

You go and get yourself ready honey x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> WOOO HOOOO!
> 
> YAY! I go on holiday tomorrow evening, and didnt want to miss this!
> 
> xxx xxx xxx xxx


thanks BBM, I hope they're be here before you go - they better be


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> She's doing brill, on my bl**dy dressing gown, panting away and her foo bits are looking pushed out


morning rach ,
i did check on here before i went to bed :eek6:,
pleased she has decided to have them :thumbsup:, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> morning rach ,
> i did check on here before i went to bed :eek6:,
> pleased she has decided to have them :thumbsup:, x


Morning Julia, you and me both 

I think we have ages yet but at least she's going in the right direction x x


----------



## crazycrest

Well, well, well...Thank's for the head's up MM, just caught up again,
love the piccy of Molly panting..................
..............................WOOHOO....the babies are coming :thumbsup:
Morning all xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Well, well, well...Thank's for the head's up MM, just caught up again,
> love the piccy of Molly panting..................
> ..............................WOOHOO....the babies are coming :thumbsup:
> Morning all xx


morning sweetie, I can't believe its actually going to happen, she sleeping at the mo but she's doing brill, like I said I think we have ages yet but today is looking like a good day 

xxxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> morning sweetie, I can't believe its actually going to happen, she sleeping at the mo but she's doing brill, like I said I think we have ages yet but today is looking like a good day
> 
> xxxx


Morning...I am glad to hear that Molly is doing well, she will sleep on & off
through the whole of stage one, could be ages as you say...or may have
puppies sooner than you're reckoning on :thumbsup:
I wish there was some way of telling, but they're all so blimming 
different xxx:laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Morning...I am glad to hear that Molly is doing well, she will sleep on & off
> through the whole of stage one, could be ages as you say...or may have
> puppies sooner than you're reckoning on :thumbsup:
> I wish there was some way of telling, but they're all so blimming
> different xxx:laugh:


I have everything here ready, made up some glucose for her and the pups are still moving not anything like last night but at bit, so it's all fairly organised 

I think this evening is when the fun will really start but at least she's got her act together - bang on time x x


----------



## Vixie

I have fed and watered the kids and they are all ready for school so I'm here until half 8 LOL


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> I have everything here ready, made up some glucose for her and the pups are still moving not anything like last night but at bit, so it's all fairly organised
> 
> I think this evening is when the fun will really start but at least she's got her act together - bang on time x x


see you just can't rush a lady lol she's taking her time and doing things properly :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> see you just can't rush a lady lol she's taking her time and doing things properly :thumbsup:


Your right there, she wasn't rushing for anyone and just wanted to keep me on our toes


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Your right there, she wasn't rushing for anyone and just wanted to keep me on our toes


Blimmin heck...you ain't wrong there lol, bless our Moll's :thumbsup:


----------



## SarahBluePaw

HI 

My friends litter born emergency c section all survived !! thank god born before midnight

6 puppies 3 yellow and 3 black!! Labbies!


----------



## SarahBluePaw

Hows Mollie doing ?


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Your right there, she wasn't rushing for anyone and just wanted to keep me on our toes


we she did that alright lol but shes given in now and decided she will share them with you


----------



## crazycrest

SarahBluePaw said:


> HI
> 
> My friends litter born emergency c section all survived !! thank god born before midnight
> 
> 6 puppies 3 yellow and 3 black!! Labbies!


Pleased all went well for your friend :thumbsup:


----------



## Hb-mini

SarahBluePaw said:


> HI
> 
> My friends litter born emergency c section all survived !! thank god born before midnight
> 
> 6 puppies 3 yellow and 3 black!! Labbies!


Great news!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

SarahBluePaw said:


> HI
> 
> My friends litter born emergency c section all survived !! thank god born before midnight
> 
> 6 puppies 3 yellow and 3 black!! Labbies!


thast great news so glad it all went well :thumbsup:  congrats to your friend


----------



## ninja

SarahBluePaw said:


> HI
> 
> My friends litter born emergency c section all survived !! thank god born before midnight
> 
> 6 puppies 3 yellow and 3 black!! Labbies!


great news :thumbup:, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Just took her out for a wee, little mare started digging as soon as we got out there - she's now swiftly back indoors


----------



## Guest

Morning all, i hear you have been up most of the night Rach lets hope today is the day  i cant wait to see these iclke little 4 babies pop into the world

One thing have you got your camra ready


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Just took her out for a wee, little mare started digging as soon as we got out there - she's now swiftly back indoors


haha good move lol she's little tinker  your dressing gown is one thing the garden is another


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Morning all, i hear you have been up most of the night Rach lets hope today is the day  i cant wait to see these iclke little 4 babies pop into the world
> 
> One thing have you got your camra ready


camera is all ready Kez 

She is so restless now, and panting again - wants to keep going outside


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Just took her out for a wee, little mare started digging as soon as we got out there - she's now swiftly back indoors


Put her in her whelping box....if she has the urge to dig that's good,
show her how to shred the paper, our girl's are such spoilt pet's they 
won't alway's start digging & rucking up for fear of being told off, let her know the paper's are for digging/shredding xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> camera is all ready Kez
> 
> She is so restless now, and panting again - wants to keep going outside


Oh its going to be today :thumbsup: in your garden is there bushes she can hide in or anything??
I cant wait anymore :laugh:


----------



## vizzy24

Sound like things are on the move. Good luck, I will be at work most of the day so I wont be able to check in but will be thinking of you.  so exciting !!!!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> camera is all ready Kez
> 
> She is so restless now, and panting again - wants to keep going outside


The pressure is making her feel like she need's the loo, she might feel like she 
need's to poo & is worried about soiling the house xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

she won't go in, I keep trying 

she's licking everything in site


----------



## Molly's Mum

yea Kez that's wear she headed for the bushes and started digging behind one, you should of seen me, trying to get to her through the bushes :yikes:

in my PJ's I might add


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she won't go in, I keep trying
> 
> she's licking everything in site


Just put her in & sit next to her stroking her for a while xx


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> yea Kez that's wear she headed for the bushes and started digging behind one, you should of seen me, trying to get to her through the bushes :yikes:
> 
> in my PJ's I might add


haha bet you didnt have your camra with you then :laugh:

I think now you should take her out on lead only after shes done her toilets bring her straight back in..!
If she decides she wants them there, there no chance of keeping her out :thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she won't go in, I keep trying
> 
> she's licking everything in site


Everything??? Hope that includes her foo :laugh::thumbsup::yikes:


----------



## Molly's Mum

she won't go in at all CC


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she won't go in at all CC


I know it can take some persuading....
Little moo...well that's decided then...dressing gown for first one,
then mum & pup in box & rest born in there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Everything??? Hope that includes her foo :laugh::thumbsup::yikes:


she can't reach her foo


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she can't reach her foo


Aww bless her...poor love xx


----------



## Vixie

got to go now, hope I dont miss it all but if I do good luck  byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> got to go now, hope I dont miss it all but if I do good luck  byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


See ya later vixie xx


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> got to go now, hope I dont miss it all but if I do good luck  byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


See you later


----------



## Molly's Mum

see ya Vixie,

she's shivering now


----------



## ninja

looks like i am going to have to have today off work , x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> see ya Vixie,
> 
> she's shivering now


Good....can you not persuade her at all that the box is best? xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

she is really really shivering now I'm on the floor with her, if I go quiet then she needs me


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> looks like i am going to have to have today off work , x


Chucking a sicky or just plain skiving :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Good....can you not persuade her at all that the box is best? xx


nope i've even tried pushing her in, she just won't - such a drama queen


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she is really really shivering now I'm on the floor with her, if I go quiet then she needs me


Nice one...wait until you see the big expelling contractions...
...have you seen the water sac yet? Could have broken or been a slow 
trickle, maybe burst in the garden xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> nope i've even tried pushing her in, she just won't - such a drama queen


Oh well Molly moo the drama queen know's best, just as long as when the first born arrives you put her in the box, moll's should just go in & tend to puppy number 1 xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

right will do, no water sac although her foo seems full if that makes sense


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> right will do, no water sac although her foo seems full if that makes sense


Sound's like it could be just there waiting to emerge, sometimes you don't
see it though & could be a puppy...any contraction's yet xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

I will say sorry now if I miss someone's post I'm not being rude but on my own and concentrating on Molly x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Sound's like it could be just there waiting to emerge, sometimes you don't
> see it though & could be a puppy...any contraction's yet xx


no just panting & shivering


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I will say sorry now if I miss someone's post I'm not being rude but on my own and concentrating on Molly x x


We know that MM, just you do what you need to, we will still be
here waiting for news xxx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I will say sorry now if I miss someone's post I'm not being rude but on my own and concentrating on Molly x x


im not really posting just reading, x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> no just panting & shivering


Ok no worries...could still be a while yet....
......I know...probably will...this is molly we're talking :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> im not really posting just reading, x


thought you had work honey? x x



crazycrest said:


> Ok no worries...could still be a while yet....
> ......I know...probably will...this is molly we're talking :laugh:


yep but she's being a superstar so I don't mind x x


----------



## crazycrest

yep but she's being a superstar so I don't mind x x[/QUOTE]

All good then xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> thought you had work honey? x x
> 
> yep but she's being a superstar so I don't mind x x


after the past few nights waiting for these pups im not going to miss it now , x


----------



## cav

woo hoo the 12 pups will soon be here
good luck im sure you will all be fine:thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> after the past few nights waiting for these pups im not going to miss it now , x


Aww bless ya xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> after the past few nights waiting for these pups im not going to miss it now , x


aww bless you hope you don't get into trouble though x x


----------



## Guest

Its so exciting     
No cav we have to be nice now its 6 ickle ones


----------



## crazycrest

cav said:


> woo hoo the 12 pups will soon be here
> good luck im sure you will all be fine:thumbsup:


Lol you joined the dark side with the unruly girl's then cav :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

cav said:


> woo hoo the 12 pups will soon be here
> good luck im sure you will all be fine:thumbsup:


thanks Cav x x


----------



## Guest

its not 12!

its the bakers dozen.... 13!  :devil:


----------



## cav

DevilDogz said:


> Its so exciting
> No cav we have to be nice now its 6 ickle ones


morning hun
i still say more my vet never gets it right lol


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> aww bless you hope you don't get into trouble though x x


i wont, i know i said the boss is a right bitch and she is ,

i work for myself:thumbup:, xx


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup:


cav said:


> morning hun
> i still say more my vet never gets it right lol


haha nor did ours we were told 5 diva had 8 but some were dead inside 

Rach you was scanned at 4 wasnt you?? like i said add 3 better to be safe


----------



## cav

crazycrest said:


> Lol you joined the dark side with the unruly girl's then cav :laugh:


haha yes i did not want miss this one:thumbsup:

ive had a hectic few days with mum and pups


----------



## Molly's Mum

she's shivering really bad now


----------



## cav

DevilDogz said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> haha nor did ours we were told 5 diva had 8 but some were dead inside
> 
> Rach you was scanned at 4 wasnt you?? like i said add 3 better to be safe


year my vet said defo more than one we got seven pups

boxers can have big litters so i think molly will surprise us all

how are yours have you started weaning yet?


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> she's shivering really bad now


Awww bless her  its normal but it is hard to watch isnt it....
She will be fine as will you


----------



## cav

Molly's Mum said:


> she's shivering really bad now


that is normal just comfort her

ooow how exciting


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she's shivering really bad now


Aww bless her...don't worry though this is all normal xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

she is so lovely, as I'm comforting her she still gives me a big wet kiss :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she is so lovely, as I'm comforting her she still gives me a big wet kiss :001_wub::001_wub:


Aww love her...you won't be letting her do that by tomorrow :laugh:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> she is so lovely, as I'm comforting her she still gives me a big wet kiss :001_wub::001_wub:


bet you wont let her do that once she starts to have her pups , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Aww love her...you won't be letting her do that by tomorrow :laugh:





kira99 said:


> bet you wont let her do that once she starts to have her pups , x


you 2 b*ggers less of that, I'm coping well lets not even think about the yukky stuff yet :drool::drool:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> you 2 b*ggers less of that, I'm coping well lets not even think about the yukky stuff yet :drool::drool:


It's just to remind you of what's to come....
....don't want you getting too complacent now do we :laugh:


----------



## Lumpy

Just ploughed through all the posts since I went to bed last night and am pleased to see the 12 little fur babies are on their way

Have to go to work but will pop home later to check how Molly is doing.

Good luck with the whelp. Sounds really exciting.

Big hugs from Lumpland


----------



## Molly's Mum

know a bit of a dumb question but why do they pant, is she hot??


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> know a bit of a dumb question but why do they pant, is she hot??


She probably is warm...but it's more likely to be something
to do with hormones xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

thanks lovely lady, should I be doing anything else for her, she seems to like me talking to her


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Wonderful to see Molly has decided its time to pop 

Hope all goes well, will be checking back regularly now 
(another day where housework can wait)

Good Luck & enjoy. Snuggles to Molly :001_wub:*


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> thanks lovely lady, should I be doing anything else for her, she seems to like me talking to her


No nothing else you can do except just be there for her...
...keep talking to her & be guided by Molly xxx


----------



## cav

crazycrest said:


> She probably is warm...but it's more likely to be something
> to do with hormones xx


i think it is the way they deal with pain they are more clever than us humans........... we have be told to pant dont we lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

it's so exciting, i wonder how many she will have x x x


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> it's so exciting, i wonder how many she will have x x x


Erm................Do you want me to answer that or shall i leave you guessing


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> it's so exciting, i wonder how many she will have x x x


Well we all been wondering that for day's but seem's you have your heart
set on 4 baby puppies, I still think 7 or 8....
....ooh!! It's great to be part of this...I am so glad you made your first post xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

that's so lovely, I was feeling guilty that I am keeping you all from doing things - sorry.

I am glad I posted, I would hate to be here all alone, now I've got my lovely friends around me x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> that's so lovely, I was feeling guilty that I am keeping you all from doing things - sorry.
> 
> I am glad I posted, I would hate to be here all alone, now I've got my lovely friends around me x x x


MM I would honestly rather be here with you & Molly
than doing anything else...blimey if I was any closer I'd be
knocking the door..making the coffee & keeping a watchful
eye on you both...that's what friend's are for xx:thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

how long do you think before she gets to the next stage?


----------



## reddogsX3

hi 
mm have you rang the vet and let them know so that they can be on standby if needed (which i am sure they wont be as molly seems to be doing fine) but it may be comforting to know that they are there if needed

wendy

ps GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> how long do you think before she gets to the next stage?


I am sorry to say there really is no telling xxx


----------



## cav

Molly's Mum said:


> how long do you think before she gets to the next stage?


they are all different
as she gone quiet yet?


----------



## Molly's Mum

hi Red, yep phoned them about 9, petrol in the car, phone by my side as well as a 100 other things x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

cav said:


> they are all different
> as she gone quiet yet?


no she is still panting she stopped about an hour ago for about 15 mins and then started again


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I am sorry to say there really is no telling xxx


well knowing molls this could take a while


----------



## brighteyes

Soooooo exciting!! Hope it goes well for you both!:thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> well knowing molls this could take a while


Lol well it will be nothing unusual if we're all still here after midnight :thumbsup:
As cav said, they do normally go quieter just before number 1
is born & then start all over again xx


----------



## kiera09

LMAO at to posh to push-Sound just about right! Yer if she's panting keep a very close eye out for the water sac! Coco was panting on and off, had a runny poo n there it was! GOOD LUCK! She better go today or I'm coming up there and inducing her myself! lol! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Lol well it will be nothing unusual if we're all still here after midnight :thumbsup:
> As cav said, they do normally go quieter just before number 1
> is born & then start all over again xx


when you say go quiet, what go to sleep or just stop panting


----------



## dobermummy

I'm all excited now


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> when you say go quiet, what go to sleep or just stop panting


She will sleep on & off throughout to conserve energy,
she should stop panting & be more relaxed, no pacing just resting..
but my guess is Molly's not restless anyway...posh bitch xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> She will sleep on & off throughout to conserve energy,
> she should stop panting & be more relaxed, no pacing just resting..
> but my guess is Molly's not restless anyway...posh bitch xxx:thumbsup:


spot on there she is laying in the middle of the room beside me on my dressing down panting - she's a princess, I'm so proud of her x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> spot on there she is laying in the middle of the room beside me on my dressing down panting - she's a princess, I'm so proud of her x x


Aww...that poor dressing gown is getting it lol :laugh:


----------



## cav

Molly's Mum said:


> spot on there she is laying in the middle of the room beside me on my dressing down panting - she's a princess, I'm so proud of her x x


haha bless her
as she had a drink 
mine scoffed all her food and drank loads they realy are all so different
but the quiet bit mine have all done that just before a puppy was born:thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

that dressing down is going straight in the bin when she's done :drool::drool:

She so bl**dy posh I offered her some glucose water and she drink it out of the bowl but will lick it of my fingers


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> that dressing down is going straight in the bin when she's done :drool::drool:
> 
> She so bl**dy posh I offered her some glucose water and she drink it out of the bowl but will lick it of my fingers


HAHA I bet it does too....
That is one posh moo for sure...off ya finger's by jove x x x :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

she's licking her belly and trying to get to her foo


----------



## cav

Molly's Mum said:


> that dressing down is going straight in the bin when she's done :drool::drool:
> 
> She so bl**dy posh I offered her some glucose water and she drink it out of the bowl but will lick it of my fingers


haha she is a madam 
my girl would not eat the first placenta she took one look and looked at me like to say....NO WAY
have you got the school run covered


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she's licking her belly and trying to get to her foo


All good sign's...sound's like puppy one is moving down xx


----------



## cav

crazycrest said:


> All good sign's...sound's like puppy one is moving down xx


yes im thinking the same

may have one here soon:thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

cav said:


> haha she is a madam
> my girl would not eat the first placenta she took one look and looked at me like to say....NO WAY
> have you got the school run covered


yep she sure is, paid a fortune for a whelping box, but no she wants to have them on my dressing gown maybe its because it's pink 

1 lad at college the other 2 are teenagers so than can look after themselves we live in a village the school is about 3 mins away - so thats all covered


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> yep she sure is, paid a fortune for a whelping box, but no she wants to have them on my dressing gown maybe its because it's pink
> 
> 1 lad at college the other 2 are teenagers so than can look after themselves we live in a village the school is about 3 mins away - so thats all covered


haha so you dressing gown is getting it haha as soon as shes had pup 1 and you put it in the box she will go to 
Im surprised she hasnt been digging at her paper :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> haha so you dressing gown is getting it haha as soon as shes had pup 1 and you put it in the box she will go to
> Im surprised she hasnt been digging at her paper :laugh: :laugh:


she's far too posh to dig and give birth on paper - this is Molly Moo


----------



## cav

Molly's Mum said:


> yep she sure is, paid a fortune for a whelping box, but no she wants to have them on my dressing gown maybe its because it's pink
> 
> 1 lad at college the other 2 are teenagers so than can look after themselves we live in a village the school is about 3 mins away - so thats all covered


Well that is good then least they are old enough sort of look after things in a teenagers way lol!

How are you feeling....why not grab a coffee while you can


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yep she sure is, paid a fortune for a whelping box, but no she wants to have them on my dressing gown maybe its because it's pink
> 
> 1 lad at college the other 2 are teenagers so than can look after themselves we live in a village the school is about 3 mins away - so thats all covered


Do you think she might go in the box if the dressing gown was in there ?


----------



## Molly's Mum

i'm feeling ok, if i drink any more coffee i am going to want to pee and i cant' leave her x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Do you think she might go in the box if the dressing gown was in there ?


tried that one ealier, she won't have a bar of it, does it matter if she has them on the floor ?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> tried that one ealier, she won't have a bar of it, does it matter if she has them on the floor ?


Only to your carpet :laugh::thumbsup:
But as soon as first born is here, insist she use the box,
just put her in with puppy & she should settle down to clean her
baby xx


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> tried that one ealier, she won't have a bar of it, does it matter if she has them on the floor ?


Just put loads of new paper down then move to the box as first one is here.!
Mum had one give birth in here arms :eek6: no joke as she pushed she jumped into my arms and baby comes flying out luckly mum caught it and still had old of taro haha i nearly passed out it was quite funny though, she settled in the box after first was here:thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

way to go Molls, she's in the box, with the dressing gown


----------



## Guest

yayaay well done molly woohoo see mummy always knows best well done Rach  
she looks massive bless her


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> way to go Molls, she's in the box, with the dressing gown


Yeh,,,you did it...way to go girl's...Molly actually look's
quite pleased with herself :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

I had to get in 1st and then call her to me, but she's in now - panting for england
My living room looks like a bombs hit it


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I had to get in 1st and then call her to me, but she's in now - panting for england
> My living room looks like a bombs hit it


That's the way to do it...it's definitely big enough :thumbsup:
Get used to it MM :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

I haven't even asked yet, sorry - how is diva & her babies?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I haven't even asked yet, sorry - how is diva & her babies?


They are all doing really well thank you....
....don't worry about Diva's babies...concentrate on Molly


----------



## Molly's Mum

she tried to get out but I blocked the exit, feeling a right meany, she's still panting and looks so tired bless her x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she tried to get out but I blocked the exit, feeling a right meany, she's still panting and looks so tired bless her x


It's not mean MM, it's the best place for her! :thumbsup:
Did you put the door on ?
When did she last go for a pee ? xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> It's not mean MM, it's the best place for her! :thumbsup:
> Did you put the door on ?
> When did she last go for a pee ? xx


she went for a pee just before I got her into the box, everytime i take her to the garden she dives under a bush 

haven't put the door on yet as i am sitting right in front of it on the floor, she can't get out now x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she went for a pee just before I got her into the box, everytime i take her to the garden she dives under a bush
> 
> haven't put the door on yet as i am sitting right in front of it on the floor, she can't get out now x


All good then...your backside is gonna kill later :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> All good then...your backside is gonna kill later :laugh:


my back is already killing me :thumbdown: but she's worth it.

So I think we'll see the 1st pup at about 6 tonight, what do you think?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> my back is already killing me :thumbdown: but she's worth it.
> 
> So I think we'll see the 1st pup at about 6 tonight, what do you think?


Yep worth every bit....
....I reckon before then...going for about 2 pm x x x:thumbsup:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> my back is already killing me :thumbdown: but she's worth it.
> 
> So I think we'll see the 1st pup at about 6 tonight, what do you think?


i hope we see some before then , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

how exciting 

its ok for her to go on panting for a while yet isn't it?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> how exciting
> 
> its ok for her to go on panting for a while yet isn't it?


Panting is ok...all progressing well....
.....in her own good time of course x x x :laugh:


----------



## brighteyes

I'm with you! I'm in the whelping box to mm! 
Back and bum hurting already but I don't want to leave her she looks so confused!


----------



## Akai-Chan

Any sign of any Mini Molly Moo's? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Molly's Mum

she's stopped panting and trying to close her eyes


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she's stopped panting and trying to close her eyes


She may just be trying to sleep, wait & see if the panting start's again,
if not could be sooner than we think x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

she's panting again - my son has just texted me he is coming home at lunch as he's got study leave this afternoon -convienent hey!! least some one to make some coffee


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she's panting again - my son has just texted me he is coming home at lunch as he's got study leave this afternoon -convienent hey!! least some one to make some coffee


At last...woohoo for study day's :thumbsup:
This panting is a real intermittent business....
...come on Molly moomin...we're all here waiting x x x :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

it's like torture - well I think we all knew she wasn't going to shoot them out!!
She's such a lazy bum


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> At last...woohoo for study day's :thumbsup:
> This panting is a real intermittent business....
> ...come on Molly moomin...we're all here waiting x x x :thumbsup:


i reckon she is lapping up all the attention :eek6:,
thats why she is holding onto them , x


----------



## cav

just fed 6 hungry pups

still no sign
molly is sure making us wait


----------



## Molly's Mum

I'm sorry its taking so long everyone - she's a law onto herself my girl x x


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> I'm sorry its taking so long everyone - she's a law onto herself my girl x x


haha we only teasing i cant wait but i will wait for the ickle princess


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I'm sorry its taking so long everyone - she's a law onto herself my girl x x


:yikes: She sure is that lol...
....What you sorry for ? We all know there's nothing you can do :laugh:


----------



## cav

Molly's Mum said:


> I'm sorry its taking so long everyone - she's a law onto herself my girl x x


It is fine they will be worth the wait

Molly will show us them soon:thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Her tummy is rock hard now, I can't even make out the pups at the moment it so solid. And the bit between her 2 bits is starting to push out, she looks like she's going to have a massive poo but down a bit


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Her tummy is rock hard now, I can't even make out the pups at the moment it so solid. And the bit between her 2 bits is starting to push out, she looks like she's going to have a massive poo but down a bit


Well I don't think it will be long now MM,
Sound's like she is almost ready from that description :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

did you like my description!!! best way I could think of


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> did you like my description!!! best way I could think of


Yep...it's just plain, simple english....layman's term's I believe
it's called x x x :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Thats a brill descripsion haha :laugh: i like it  not to long now i would say about this time tomorow for sure its will all be over with and you can have a nice rest 
Glad you have a coffee maker coming home haha


----------



## Molly's Mum

if I was to hazard a guess I think we have less than an hour although i probably don't know what i'm talking about


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Thats a brill descripsion haha :laugh: i like it  not to long now i would say about this time tomorow for sure its will all be over with and you can have a nice rest
> Glad you have a coffee maker coming home haha


glad ya liked it kez


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> if I was to hazard a guess I think we have less than an hour although i probably don't know what i'm talking about


Well you're obviously getting used to the sign's now....
.....for day's you've been saying "she's never gonna have them" :laugh:
Come on Jolly-Molly-Moomin-Troll x x x :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Well you're obviously getting used to the sign's now....
> .....for day's you've been saying "she's never gonna have them" :laugh:
> Come on Jolly-Molly-Moomin-Troll x x x :laugh::thumbsup:


take no notice of me, I thought she was having them last saturday


----------



## jossie

hi
i have'nt posted on this thread but have been keeping a watch with the updates,so much so i lost track of time and forgot to go pick my youngest up from nursery 
quick call from the nursery teacher to see if anything was wrong 
luckily enough the nursery is 2 seconds along the road so just quickly ran over lol

hope everything is going smoothly for you and your lovely girl, sounds like things are really happening for her now.good luck and i think its lovely how much help,support and advice the lovely peeps on this forum are giving you


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> take no notice of me, I thought she was having them last saturday


Well I have started to think of kennel names for the pups...
....They all revolve around the word...Layzee :thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

jossie said:


> hi
> i have'nt posted on this thread but have been keeping a watch with the updates,so much so i lost track of time and forgot to go pick my youngest up from nursery
> quick call from the nursery teacher to see if anything was wrong
> luckily enough the nursery is 2 seconds along the road so just quickly ran over lol
> 
> hope everything is going smoothly for you and your lovely girl, sounds like things are really happening for her now.good luck and i think its lovely how much help,support and advice the lovely peeps on this forum are giving you


Whoop's...good job you're not far


----------



## Molly's Mum

jossie said:


> hi
> i have'nt posted on this thread but have been keeping a watch with the updates,so much so i lost track of time and forgot to go pick my youngest up from nursery
> quick call from the nursery teacher to see if anything was wrong
> luckily enough the nursery is 2 seconds along the road so just quickly ran over lol
> 
> hope everything is going smoothly for you and your lovely girl, sounds like things are really happening for her now.good luck and i think its lovely how much help,support and advice the lovely peeps on this forum are giving you


Thank you that is lovely, people around here are very special x x



crazycrest said:


> Well I have started to think of kennel names for the pups...
> ....They all revolve around the word...Layzee :thumbsup:


Sshh she nearly heard you.... my girl lazy; never. Well there is definitely something in the space, you can feel it, it goes from being spongey to hard .....


----------



## Lumpy

Just popped home from work to see how Molly is doing.

Sounds like it won't be long now. You're doing really well Molly sweetheart. Must be confusing for our fur children - all these weird feelings in their bodies.

When I get back from work later I expect there will be lots of new fur babies snuggled up with Molly - about 12 of them

Good luck, Molly's Mum xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Thank you that is lovely, people around here are very special x x
> 
> Sshh she nearly heard you.... my girl lazy; never. Well there is definitely something in the space, you can feel it, it goes from being spongey to hard .....


Lol...is she still panting ?
Put her on the lead & give her a brisk walk round the garden
see if you can't get thing's moving! x x x :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Lol...is she still panting ?
> Put her on the lead & give her a brisk walk round the garden
> see if you can't get thing's moving! x x x :thumbsup:


she's not panting at the mo.

But what if I take her out and something happens?


----------



## cav

Molly's Mum said:


> she's not panting at the mo.
> 
> But what if I take her out and something happens?


have the big contractions started.

a little walk may get things going


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> she's not panting at the mo.
> 
> But what if I take her out and something happens?


Just take her out on the lead and dont let her off if she start pushing run back in side haha better now before she start contracting, But some girls think they need a poo and its really a pup so just be quick and im sure you will be fine,
Walking might start contactions
Mum just poped for some milk she has ran out but she will be stright back in 2minutes :thumbsup:
and as i typed that she pulled up on the driva haha


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Just take her out on the lead and dont let her off if she start pushing run back in side haha better now before she start contracting, But some girls think they need a poo and its really a pup so just be quick and im sure you will be fine,
> Walking might start contactions
> Mum just poped for some milk she has ran out but she will be stright back in 2minutes :thumbsup:
> and as i typed that she pulled up on the driva haha


ok Kez no prob, right I will take her out, I will die if anything happens out there x x


----------



## cav

DevilDogz said:


> Just take her out on the lead and dont let her off if she start pushing run back in side haha better now before she start contracting, But some girls think they need a poo and its really a pup so just be quick and im sure you will be fine,
> Walking might start contactions
> Mum just poped for some milk she has ran out but she will be stright back in 2minutes :thumbsup:


year i thought we had finished just gave her some food and was taking her the toilet and one just fell out but lucky enough i caught it pmsl


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> ok Kez no prob, right I will take her out, I will die if anything happens out there x x


Am back...what's happening ? x x x


----------



## Guest

cav said:


> year i thought we had finished just gave her some food and was taking her the toilet and one just fell out but lucky enough i caught it pmsl


haha they are funny animals arent they  we really shouldnt laugh

Diva went out when we thought she had finished she cam back to have another 3


----------



## crazycrest

Oh No!!!! I think Molly might have buried her mum in the garden :laugh:


----------



## cav

DevilDogz said:


> haha they are funny animals arent they  we really shouldnt laugh
> 
> Diva went out when we thought she had finished she cam back to have another 3


Yes they do like keep us on toes lol!

Mine are 5 weeks nearly...its gone so fast!


----------



## Molly's Mum

behave you, we had a little stroll around the garden, my heart was beating so fast, she's had a wee. then I suddenly thought oh no she won't go back into the box, but she went straight in and is now laying down panting again. I take back what I said earlier, 6 this evening is looking more like it x x


----------



## Guest

cav said:


> Yes they do like keep us on toes lol!
> 
> Mine are 5 weeks nearly...its gone so fast!


hehe they sure do ours are 18days :yikes: that went fast :eek6:



Molly's Mum said:


> behave you, we had a little stroll around the garden, my heart was beating so fast, she's had a wee. then I suddenly thought oh no she won't go back into the box, but she went straight in and is now laying down panting again. I take back what I said earlier, 6 this evening is looking more like it x x


Thats good 6tonight it is then we have all agreed all we have to do now is make sure molly knows that we want them tonight :laugh:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> behave you, we had a little stroll around the garden, my heart was beating so fast, she's had a wee. then I suddenly thought oh no she won't go back into the box, but she went straight in and is now laying down panting again. I take back what I said earlier, 6 this evening is looking more like it x x


Lol sorry...just a notion that popped in...
...what a good girl Molly... still think earlier than 6 x x x :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

she's got terrible noisey wind


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> she's got terrible noisey wind


keep an eye on her because every time diva farted out popped a pup :laugh:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she's got terrible noisey wind


You sure she's not pushing ?
Diva farted every push & every puppy :laugh:


----------



## cav

Molly's Mum said:


> she's got terrible noisey wind


as she had a poop lately:eek6:


----------



## Molly's Mum

she's not pushing she is still panting, she keeps looking at her back end and then just licking everything in site

Cav, no she hasn't she had runny poos all day yesterday until she had nothing less, but she hasn't been today so far x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she's not pushing she is still panting, she keeps looking at her back end and then just licking everything in site
> 
> Cav, no she hasn't she had runny poos all day yesterday until she had nothing less, but she hasn't been today so far x


Ok ...the licking maybe a sign that she's a bit stressed cos she
can't reach her foo...still thinking won't be long now x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

she's just had a good drink of the glucose water, so feeling happier she's had that and she's stopped panting for a bit x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she's just had a good drink of the glucose water, so feeling happier she's had that and she's stopped panting for a bit x x


Nice one! That will boost the energy level x :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Nice one! That will boost the energy level x :thumbsup:


I feel better now's she's had a drink, I swear to god this is worse than having your own kids 

I think we are in for a long haul


----------



## Akai-Chan

Molly's Mum said:


> I feel better now's she's had a drink, I swear to god this is worse than having your own kids
> 
> I think we are in for a long haul


And we're with you on it all the way 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> I feel better now's she's had a drink, I swear to god this is worse than having your own kids
> 
> I think we are in for a long haul


Dont worry you have mums number and we here for you night or day 
we have been her so many times before haha we love it :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

she actually seems more comfortable now, than when she was panting & shivering, she seems calmer, hope thats a good sign ??


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Dont worry you have mums number and we here for you night or day
> we have been her so many times before haha we love it :thumbsup:


cheers Kez, although i think it may be night AND day at this rate x x


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> she actually seems more comfortable now, than when she was panting & shivering, she seems calmer, hope thats a good sign ??


Yes its normal :thumbsup: Before they have the first one they do carm do abit any way and will just lay there cleaning them selves and pushing 
your doing great :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> cheers Kez, although i think it may be night AND day at this rate x x


haha all the better you have me and mum the midwives and a pot of coffee i hope


----------



## Molly's Mum

Akai-Chan said:


> And we're with you on it all the way
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


thanks love much appreciated x


----------



## crazycrest

I am taking a phone call but still here watching x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Kez tell your mum it's fine, and she mustn't forget you grandma's tea !!!!


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Kez tell your mum it's fine, and she mustn't forget you grandma's tea !!!!


HeHe she will nip down there later but will have her phone anyway and i will be here for ya..


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Kez tell your mum it's fine, and she mustn't forget you grandma's tea !!!!


I am meant to be doing shopping today, but will give it a miss
until tomorrow...will sort my mum later x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I am meant to be doing shopping today, but will give it a miss
> until tomorrow...will sort my mum later x x x


are you sure, what if you need something & run out? We will be ok sweetie, I've got the devil child for a bit pmsl


----------



## ninja

does molly realise that people have put things on hold for her today , x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> are you sure, what if you need something & run out? We will be ok sweetie, I've got the devil child for a bit pmsl


Nope we will be fine...been for necessities already!
But you are welcome to the devil child :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> does molly realise that people have put things on hold for her today , x


I've told her how lovely you all are and you're all waiting for her....



crazycrest said:


> Nope we will be fine...been for necessities already!
> But you are welcome to the devil child :thumbsup:


ok get the feeling she is going to take forever bless her; but she's not stressed and I can feel the pups so suppose we just wait for her ladyship to start *PUSHING*


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I've told her how lovely you all are and you're all waiting for her....
> 
> ok get the feeling she is going to take forever bless her; but she's not stressed and I can feel the pups so suppose we just wait for her ladyship to start *PUSHING*


Yep...nothing else for it but to WAIT x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yep...nothing else for it but to WAIT x x x


noooo , had enough of waiting now , x


----------



## cav

oooow Molly we realy want to see your lovely babies soon:thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

She's having a rest from panting, just took a quick pic, look at the size of her belly & foo bless her, her tummy is so hard x x 

p.s. sorry for all the photo's but I want to keep a record x


----------



## Guest

We love all the pictures  the first thing i saw was her foo haha its very big im used to ickle ones on tiny dogs
She looks rock hard bless her


----------



## cav

good lawd her bits are huge:yikes:
tel im use to little ones
bless her she as got a big belly


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> She's having a rest from panting, just took a quick pic, look at the size of her belly & foo bless her, her tummy is so hard x x
> 
> p.s. sorry for all the photo's but I want to keep a record x


I like the piccy updates...she is a size love her 
How long has she stopped panting for now? x x :thumbsup:


----------



## cav

DevilDogz said:


> We love all the pictures  the first thing i saw was her foo haha its very big im used to ickle ones on tiny dogs
> She looks rock hard bless her


haha i thought the same i think she will fire her babies out no problem:thumbsup:

im use to small ones as well


----------



## Guest

WOW!

Bless her she does hae a big foo!

Come on girl! just get it over with and you can rest!


----------



## Guest

cav said:


> haha i thought the same i think she will fire her babies out no problem:thumbsup:
> 
> im use to small ones as well


haha its so weird when your use to tiny ones :eek6:
I dont think she will have a problem at all squeezing them out haha


----------



## Molly's Mum

I told you she was big, and as for her foo - well she has some chunky pups to push out 

she's sort of dozing breathing very heavy though, looks up to make sure I'm still around then lays her head down x


----------



## Molly's Mum

what we all like sitting here talking about the size of my girls foo


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I told you she was big, and as for her foo - well she has some chunky pups to push out
> 
> she's sort of dozing breathing very heavy though, looks up to make sure I'm still around then lays her head down x


Hark at that lot on about the size of her foo...none of you ladies had kids??

Molly it's just gone 2pm Push will ya! x x x:thumbsup:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hark at that lot on about the size of her foo...none of you ladies had kids??
> 
> Molly it's just gone 2pm Push will ya! x x x:thumbsup:


pmsl hope mine didnt look like that :yikes:, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Hark at that lot on about the size of her foo...none of you ladies had kids??
> 
> Molly it's just gone 2pm Push will ya! x x x:thumbsup:


haha, your so cr*p at guessing days & times - hhmmmm told ya 6 ish :lol:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> pmsl hope mine didnt look like that :yikes:, x


bless you, you make me giggle - pmsl


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> pmsl hope mine didnt look like that :yikes:, x


I can assure you it was a damn site worse rofl :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

ok I no I'm blonde but what does ROFL - mean???


----------



## Akai-Chan

Molly's Mum said:


> ok I no I'm blonde but what does ROFL - mean???


Rolling on the floor laughing  Like 'lol'

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Guest

roll on the floor laughing


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I can assure you it was a damn site worse rofl :laugh:


well im pleased i wasnt in labour as long as she has been or had pics put on internet , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

ok had to ask x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> well im pleased i wasnt in labour as long as she has been or had pics put on internet , x


I know how bad am I, displaying her foo to all & sundry


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> well im pleased i wasnt in labour as long as she has been or had pics put on internet , x


OMG how lucky are some...I was in labour for 22 hour's
Both times :thumbdown:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I know how bad am I, displaying her foo to all & sundry


Internet porn for doggies...:laugh::yikes:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> OMG how lucky are some...I was in labour for 22 hour's
> Both times :thumbdown:


i only have the 1 but i was no where near as long as that , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> OMG how lucky are some...I was in labour for 22 hour's
> Both times :thumbdown:


Lazy Mare 

2 hours for the 1st 2 and the 3rd @ home all done within an hour of my waters going


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i only have the 1 but i was no where near as long as that , x





Molly's Mum said:


> Lazy Mare
> 
> 2 hours for the 1st 2 and the 3rd @ home all done within an hour of my waters going


Blimmin heck...just call me Molly haha! :thumbsup:
2 week's in hospital with the twin's & 3 day's with youngest
due to bruised & battered bladder x x x


----------



## reddogsX3

2 kid 2 cesaerians no labour what so ever ...... oh a a fully intact foo because of it lol


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Blimmin heck...just call me Molly haha! :thumbsup:
> 2 week's in hospital with the twin's & 3 day's with youngest
> due to bruised & battered bladder x x x


they were going to induce me so i had to go in on the evening ready for the next morning, 
but they didnt get chance cos i had him at 6 that morning after a 10 min labour :thumbsup:, x


----------



## Guest

Im never having kids  only furry ones well in our case bald ones :laugh:


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> they were going to induce me so i had to go in on the evening ready for the next morning,
> but they didnt get chance cos i had him at 6 that morning after a 10 min labour :thumbsup:, x


That was quick bless ya.x


----------



## crazycrest

DevilDogz said:


> Im never having kids  only furry ones well in our case bald ones :laugh:


Good job too...I never wanna be called granny x


----------



## cav

DD how old are you...im sure you will change your mind


----------



## Molly's Mum

we've just had a quick wee outside, well molls has not me 

she has come back in, had a right go at tossing things around in her box and we are back to panting


----------



## cav

i had easy births with all my 3 i must have a big foo like Molly:yikes:


----------



## Guest

cav said:


> DD how old are you...im sure you will change your mind


guess how old would you say i am


----------



## cav

Molly's Mum said:


> we've just had a quick wee outside, well molls has not me
> 
> she has come back in, had a right go at tossing things around in her box and we are back to panting


as she tried have a poo?
i think it may well be about 6 tonight


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> we've just had a quick wee outside, well molls has not me
> 
> she has come back in, had a right go at tossing things around in her box and we are back to panting


Right Molly listen up...digging=good, panting=good....tossing around is even good!!! Waiting any longer for these puppies=not so good!!!:yikes::thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## cav

DevilDogz said:


> guess how old would you say i am


haha im going say about 18-19:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

cav said:


> haha im going say about 18-19:thumbsup:


i will be 18 christmas day


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> i will be 18 christmas day


Oh my god - how cool is that


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Oh my god - how cool is that


Not very haha :laugh:


----------



## cav

DevilDogz said:


> i will be 18 christmas day


ooow i wish i was 18 again

christmas day is your birthday and you will be 18 wow i think there will be huge party and lots of pressies for you this year

you seem very mature for your age as well i must say


----------



## Akai-Chan

DevilDogz said:


> Not very haha :laugh:


Means half as many presents  That's why I love having a birthday in the mid year 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Oh my god - how cool is that


Not at all cool...except from if it snow's!
And she is one of a twin don't forget...do you know how
expensive christmas is in my house ?
We all have strange Birthday's except youngest...she want's a Halloween
Birthday...mine is bonfire night x x x:thumbsup:


----------



## cav

we are on page 168:yikes::thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Not very haha :laugh:


It makes you very special Kerry x x x x x


----------



## Guest

cav said:


> ooow i wish i was 18 again
> 
> christmas day is your birthday and you will be 18 wow i think there will be huge party and lots of pressies for you this year
> 
> you seem very mature for your age as well i must say


 woo big party thats mean i need one of your pups and rach pups 

Thanks


----------



## Guest

cav said:


> we are on page 168:yikes::thumbsup:


that more than my thread has and i started it like 3weeks ago  :eek6:  haha


Molly's Mum said:


> It makes you very special Kerry x x x x x


Well i already knew i was special  :laugh:


----------



## cav

crazycrest said:


> Not at all cool...except from if it snow's!
> And she is one of a twin don't forget...do you know how
> expensive christmas is in my house ?
> We all have strange Birthday's except youngest...she want's a Halloween
> Birthday...mine is bonfire night x x x:thumbsup:


yes it must cost a fortune
least you can celerbrate them both together:thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

cav said:


> yes it must cost a fortune
> least you can celerbrate them both together:thumbsup:


Sound's good, but not in reality, they all want to do
something different for their Birthday's & that usually mean's
different places/people..it's not easy :laugh:
But yes...A fortune it does cost x x x:thumbdown:


----------



## Molly's Mum

we've had another quick wee, and done some ripping in the box now she's shivering


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> we've had another quick wee, and done some ripping in the box now she's shivering


Blimmin heck! Go on Molly...put ya posh aside for a bit :thumbsup:
Sound's like she could be on the way...again...:laugh::yikes:


----------



## Guest

At last digging in the box great sign heres me thinking you had gone quiet to deliver a pup :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

no such luck, the shivering is coming in waves is that normal?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> no such luck, the shivering is coming in waves is that normal?


Waves ? Sound's like it could be the beginning's of contractions,
that's when I would describe as waves...keep a close eye xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Are they rippling all down her sides & tummy ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

I think we may have a pup coming MOLLY if you havent had one im coming round


----------



## kiera09

DevilDogz said:


> At last digging in the box great sign heres me thinking you had gone quiet to deliver a pup :laugh:


Hiya, Come on Molly! We've all waited long enough! It's gone well past fashionably late! How are u both? xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Are they rippling all down her sides & tummy ? :thumbsup:


nope afraid not


----------



## Guest

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, Come on Molly! We've all waited long enough! It's gone well past fashionably late! How are u both? xx


Hey Alex glad to see you back dont go you cant miss it 
She has had waves witch sounds like to us contractions  :thumbsup:

Hows your big lot


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> nope afraid not


Where are you seeing these waves ?


----------



## Molly's Mum

she's still panting as well


----------



## ninja

she will start anytime now cos i need to do school run and chemist cos i have pounding head  and nothing left to take, x


----------



## crazycrest

School run & chemist for you then! :thumbsup:

Panting's still ok xxx


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> she's still panting as well


good good were can you see the waves if its not her sides is it down her back??


----------



## Molly's Mum

I'm sorry I wasn't describing that very well, she's still panting, when she starts shivering it starts up near her chest and by waves i mean she's doing it every couple of minutes but as she is panting so much I can't see if its going down her body just know where it starts but she seems very good still, Jake just got home and she stood up and wagged her tail x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I'm sorry I wasn't describing that very well, she's still panting, when she starts shivering it starts up near her chest and by waves i mean she's doing it every couple of minutes but as she is panting so much I can't see if its going down her body just know where it starts but she seems very good still, Jake just got home and she stood up and wagged her tail x x


Sounds all ok still then, think your reckoning of 6 ish might
just be spot on...she does like to keep us on our toes xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

as long as we see at least one before midnight I will be happy, sorry it's taking so long  don't forget your mums tea mrs !!!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> as long as we see at least one before midnight I will be happy, sorry it's taking so long  don't forget your mums tea mrs !!!


Hey don't be sorry...I am more worried about you, bet you're
emotionally drained & knackered by now xx
I won't forget, just waiting for youngest to get back from school
then will pop out for an hour xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

yea feeling a bit drained but I'm fine - if she can do this then so can I and I love her so much, we can do it together. It's funny I know its taking forever but I'm not panicked the 'Bitch Book' says the first stage can be 12 - 18 hours sometimes 24, she's still drinking, just eaten a bit of ham, she's very responsive, not bleeding so just taking a long time, the book does say boxers are slow x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yea feeling a bit drained but I'm fine - if she can do this then so can I and I love her so much, we can do it together. It's funny I know its taking forever but I'm not panicked the 'Bitch Book' says the first stage can be 12 - 18 hours sometimes 24, she's still drinking, just eaten a bit of ham, she's very responsive, not bleeding so just taking a long time, the book does say boxers are slow x x


Make sure you get something to eat soon MM, 
Seem's as if Molly know's exactly what the book say's
& is going "by the book" xxx


----------



## canuckjill

took me 45 mins to catch up with all the posts. First time my sheltie had pups in 91 she didn't even show any signs broke her water on my favorite chair, went out for a piddle came back in to her bed and started having them wish they were all that fast and easy....Thinking of you guys and looking forward to puppy breaths....Jill


----------



## Molly's Mum

well her whole pregnancy has been text book so why shouldn't she carry on, she knew what day she was due and she is doing brill, so its no good me getting my knickers in a twist - just feel for everyone else that's been hanging around x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

canuckjill said:


> took me 45 mins to catch up with all the posts. First time my sheltie had pups in 91 she didn't even show any signs broke her water on my favorite chair, went out for a piddle came back in to her bed and started having them wish they were all that fast and easy....Thinking of you guys and looking forward to puppy breaths....Jill


thanks Jill, that's lovely x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> well her whole pregnancy has been text book so why shouldn't she carry on, she knew what day she was due and she is doing brill, so its no good me getting my knickers in a twist - just feel for everyone else that's been hanging around x x


Ahh don't be daft, we wouldn't be here if we didn't want to be :thumbsup:
I am surprised at just how calm you are after the last few week's though x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Ahh don't be daft, we wouldn't be here if we didn't want to be :thumbsup:
> I am surprised at just how calm you are after the last few week's though x


Maybe that because there is no gunk yet :drool::drool:


----------



## crazycrest

:thumbsup: Yeah very likely...I would love to be a fly on your wall when
the gunk finally start's flying xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

There may be gunk but it isn't going to be FLYING you mad women, I have white walls :yikes::yikes:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> There may be gunk but it isn't going to be FLYING you mad women, I have white walls :yikes::yikes:


Hope it's washable :yikes:


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Our girl started at 7.50pm an first puppy arrived at 1.20pm the following day.
Poms also known for being slow whelpers.

You will know hun when the first one is due, they have a real pushing down into the box, like trying to get a massive poo out there system.

Plus the look on our girls face was basically gritting her teeth bless her 

She will get there in her own good time, remember to look after yourself *


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Hope it's washable :yikes:


Thats just so wrong 



Small~Fluffy said:


> *Our girl started at 7.50pm an first puppy arrived at 1.20pm the following day.
> Poms also known for being slow whelpers.
> 
> You will know hun when the first one is due, they have a real pushing down into the box, like trying to get a massive poo out there system.
> 
> Plus the look on our girls face was basically gritting her teeth bless her
> 
> She will get there in her own good time, remember to look after yourself *


Thank you fluffy, she is doing brill and we will get there x


----------



## crazycrest

Lol sorry MM I will stop it right now 

You & Molly are doing a great job xxx


----------



## vizzy24

HI back from work now, has she still not had those puppies yet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dobermummy

i keep coming on here to see how she is doing, she sounds so good bless her.

Remember to look after yourself too, you will need your strength to help look after 12 puppies


----------



## crazycrest

vizzy24 said:


> HI back from work now, has she still not had those puppies yet!!!!!!!!!!





mumof5 said:


> i keep coming on here to see how she is doing, she sounds so good bless her.
> 
> Remember to look after yourself too, you will need your strength to help look after 12 puppies


Blimmin 'eck we got two bad a**es back :yikes:


----------



## estalearottweilers

mumof5 said:


> i keep coming on here to see how she is doing, she sounds so good bless her.
> 
> Remember to look after yourself too, you will need your strength *to help look after 12 puppies *


pmsl

dont think ive ever been stuck to a thread as much as i have this one
them white walls are going to look a work of art by the time she has had her pups lol lol lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

you are all so bad & naughty:-

firstly they will be no flying gunk up my walls, lets remember Molly is a princess
secondly the will be no 12 pups :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> you are all so bad & naughty:-
> 
> firstly they will be no flying gunk up my walls, lets remember Molly is a princess
> secondly the will be no 12 pups :devil::devil::devil:


Yeah!!! More bad-unruly-bu**er's to send to brat camp :yikes:
You tell 'em MM :thumbsup:


----------



## vizzy24

crazycrest said:


> Blimmin 'eck we got two bad a**es back :yikes:


Oh yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

so are you saying I should change out of my white trousers, might they get a bit dirty??


----------



## Vixie

hello peeps  xx going to read through the thread but have I missed anything?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> so are you saying I should change out of my white trousers, might they get a bit dirty??


HaHaHaHa, NOW YOU ARE AS BAD AS THE WIND UP BAD BU**ER'S :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> hello peeps  xx going to read through the thread but have I missed anything?


hiya vixie, no you've not missed a thing, although make sure you have a look at the picture of her tum & foo - it's impressive lol


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> hello peeps  xx going to read through the thread but have I missed anything?


Nope just banter, you will have time to read the whole thread hahaha :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> HaHaHaHa, NOW YOU ARE AS BAD AS THE WIND UP BAD BU**ER'S :thumbsup:


well if you can't beat them join them


----------



## estalearottweilers

na keep them on and you can have yourself a new design on them :lol:


----------



## Guest

haha i can just see it now white trousers and gunk ummm


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> well if you can't beat them join them





estalearottweilers said:


> na keep them on and you can have yourself a new design on them :lol:


Well I blimmin never...what is the world coming to?
MM turning to the dark side & estalearottweilers Ewwwww:thumbdown:


----------



## crazycrest

vizzy24 said:


> Oh yeah!!!!!!


Pure badness :yikes:


----------



## vizzy24

Molly's Mum said:


> so are you saying I should change out of my white trousers, might they get a bit dirty??


Yeah have you got any water proof ones and goloshes ( if that how you spell it)


----------



## Molly's Mum

I don't think I have the energy to fight the dark side anymore, I will go whever there are PUPPIES


----------



## crazycrest

Well yeah! Let's go where the puppies are at :thumbsup:


----------



## Small~Fluffy

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

so are you saying I should change out of my white trousers, might they get a bit dirty??

*Nah!! but you may want to give your dressing gown a sponge down before putting it back on :yikes:*


----------



## vizzy24

Put a swim suit on to avoid any damage to your clothes lol


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> hiya vixie, no you've not missed a thing, although make sure you have a look at the picture of her tum & foo - it's impressive lol





crazycrest said:


> Nope just banter, you will have time to read the whole thread hahaha :laugh:


boy you lot can talk its going to take me ages to read all that, but I'm hardcore so I will :laugh:

so Molly is turning to interior design and going to redecorate you white walls is she   go Molly Go Molly pmsl :thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

vizzy24 said:


> Put a swim suit on to avoid any damage to your clothes lol


Swimsuit ??? Do ya mean a wetsuit :yikes:


----------



## Guest

vizzy24 said:


> Put a swim suit on to avoid any damage to your clothes lol


best idea so far :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Small~Fluffy said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> so are you saying I should change out of my white trousers, might they get a bit dirty??
> 
> *Nah!! but you may want to give your dressing gown a sponge down before putting it back on :yikes:*


The dressing gown is going straight in the bin afterwards - yuk!!!



vizzy24 said:


> Put a swim suit on to avoid any damage to your clothes lol


you will be pleased to know I have on a pair of old blank pj's which will be going in the bin as well

p.s. CC mum's dinner !!!!


----------



## Small~Fluffy

OOOh
GREEN fake tan!! :eek6:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> boy you lot can talk its going to take me ages to read all that, but I'm hardcore so I will :laugh:
> 
> so Molly is turning to interior design and going to redecorate you white walls is she   go Molly Go Molly pmsl :thumbsup:


there is just no need Vixie, you should know better, you're as bad as those 'unruly girls'


----------



## Molly's Mum

Small~Fluffy said:


> OOOh
> GREEN fake tan!! :eek6:


OMG that is just WRONG - gagging & heaving :drool::drool:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> The dressing gown is going straight in the bin afterwards - yuk!!!
> 
> you will be pleased to know I have on a pair of old blank pj's which will be going in the bin as well
> 
> p.s. CC mum's dinner !!!!


Mum's dinner tonight is fish & chip's from local chippy...
...she is quite happy for this & so I will save time cooking...
...doesn't open until 5 o clock...then I will be back xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Mum's dinner tonight is fish & chip's from local chippy...
> ...she is quite happy for this & so I will save time cooking...
> ...doesn't open until 5 o clock...then I will be back xxx


ok let you off x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> ok let you off x x


Thank you...will you be getting something soon too?
I am leaving in about 10 mins & should be back just after 6 :thumbsup:
Mobile is with me...landlie is home with Kez xxx


----------



## vizzy24

Small~Fluffy said:


> OOOh
> GREEN fake tan!! :eek6:


hmmmm could catch on


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*KFC for us, as told hubby I had important pc work a head of me an must keep updated :laugh:*


----------



## Small~Fluffy

hmmmm could catch on

*For that authentic Alien look *


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Thank you...will you be getting something soon too?
> I am leaving in about 10 mins & should be back just after 6 :thumbsup:
> Mobile is with me...landlie is home with Kez xxx


ok sweetie, thank you x x x We will be fine, she isn't doing anything any time soon x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> ok sweetie, thank you x x x We will be fine, she isn't doing anything any time soon x x


Cool :thumbsup:
Ok I am gone, will catch up on my return xxx


----------



## Lumpy

Back from work now and caught up on all the posts - and photo I'm so glad I've never had children - and am far too old now!

I was expecting to read of 12 little pups all snuggled up with Molly. I've only ever had kittens and have been lucky none of them took this long. I'm not a patient person. Don't know how you are containing yourself Molly's Mum.

I'm pleased I haven't missed it though and am in all evening so will be able to share in the excitement. It reminds me of the Candy's Mum thread - great stuff.

Big gentle stroke to Molly. Come on sweetheart - you can do it! Sadly, what has gone in now has to come out - it's too late to change your mind now!


----------



## ninja

im back but where are those puppies , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> im back but where are those puppies , x


waiting for you honey, how's your head?


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> waiting for you honey, how's your head?


i took some tabs as soon as i got them so hopfully they will kick in soon,
seem to have had a headache for 3 days now , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

not enough sleep ninja, you need some rest x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> not enough sleep ninja, you need some rest x x


im working on that , x


----------



## Guest

you need more sleep thats what it is, im sleepy today to


----------



## Vixie

we will all sleep for a week once Molly Moo has her pups just from the sheer relief lol


----------



## Vixie

she was just waiting for my return, she is free to have them now :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

I'll tell you are back now and she can go for it, she's stopped panting and gone very quiet


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> I'll tell you are back now and she can go for it, she's stopped panting and gone very quiet


this could be a good sing, is she pushing at all? I'm so glad I havent missed the big event  xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> this could be a good sing, is she pushing at all? I'm so glad I havent missed the big event  xx


No pushing, she's gone to sleep !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> this could be a good sing, is she pushing at all? I'm so glad I havent missed the big event  xx


haha hope you have a good voice then,  x


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> haha hope you have a good voice then,  x


shhhh you no one else noticed until you told them   xx


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> No pushing, she's gone to sleep !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


what is she playing at haha are you sure shes not just FAT


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> No pushing, she's gone to sleep !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thats good it will help her keep her energy up for the births :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> shhhh you no one else noticed until you told them   xx


Nice try we all noticed but, well we know how it is 



DevilDogz said:


> what is she playing at haha are you sure shes not just FAT


Nope there is defo some babies in there I just felt them 



Vixie said:


> thats good it will help her keep her energy up for the births :thumbsup:


I am bl**dy knackered, my back is killing me from being on the floor since 5 this morning but I am excited......


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> shhhh you no one else noticed until you told them   xx


if thats what you like now there should be some fun words a bit later :thumbsup:, x


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> if thats what you like now there should be some fun words a bit later :thumbsup:, x


haha lord help you all when I'm really tired tonight :yikes: pmsl, I really should check my typing before posting lol


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> I am bl**dy knackered, my back is killing me from being on the floor since 5 this morning but I am excited......


you need a blow up bed for beside the whelping box, it might be a bit more comfy :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

thats good then here me getting all worried she just fat haha  im joking really she will push when shes ready and out will pop 6 ickles ones


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> you need a blow up bed for beside the whelping box, it might be a bit more comfy :thumbsup:


pleased you spelt bed right , x


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> pleased you spelt bed right , x


pmsl 

had to get my son to check my spelling first


----------



## Molly's Mum

she's just got up walked around the box a few times, had a good scrap around with the paper and laid down again x x 

Just want to say - thanks guys x x


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> she's just got up walked around the box a few times, had a good scrap around with the paper and laid down again x x
> 
> Just want to say - thanks guys x x


No problem we love helping and being here :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> she's just got up walked around the box a few times, had a good scrap around with the paper and laid down again x x
> 
> Just want to say - thanks guys x x


its our pleasure, we wouldnt be anywhere else :thumbsup: xx


----------



## archiebaby

oooh are things finally on the move??? sorry havent been on for a little while


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> oooh are things finally on the move??? sorry havent been on for a little while


we think so we bloody hope so :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

If any of my gang ask what's for tea tonight I think I will do someone some serious harm :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## vizzy24

bloomin visitors !! hows things


----------



## Guest

pmsl Rach just say get your self a cheese sandwitch


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> If any of my gang ask what's for tea tonight I think I will do someone some serious harm :thumbdown::thumbdown:


pmsl, I dont blame you either, tell them to fend for themselves


----------



## Guest

vixie how is your girl doing..!! I feel quite bad as i havent asked for a long time


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> pmsl Rach just say get your self a cheese sandwitch


it wouldn't be as polite as that, no where near.

She's had another little walk in the garden & a wee, back to the box and nested again and we have gunk oozing :drool::drool:


----------



## archiebaby

DevilDogz said:


> we think so we bloody hope so :laugh:


lol well one things for sure they have to come out!!!


----------



## canuckjill

looks like youre gonna be right about the 6 pm you must be very excited I love reading this thread....Jill


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> it wouldn't be as polite as that, no where near.
> 
> She's had another little walk in the garden & a wee, back to the box and nested again and we have gunk oozing :drool::drool:


haha thats good to


----------



## archiebaby

im going for 1st puppy between 8 - 9 this evening, good luck molly!!!


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> lol well one things for sure they have to come out!!!


are you sure this is posh molly were are talking about :laugh:


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> im going for 1st puppy between 8 - 9 this evening, good luck molly!!!


we all said 6 so shes got 20minutes to start pushing :eek6:


----------



## kerrybramble

right im here now molly, you can stop waiting 4 me now


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> vixie how is your girl doing..!! I feel quite bad as i havent asked for a long time


thats OK you have a lot going on and helping so many people out, no need to be sorry, Tia is much better thanks she has finished her antibiotics and most of the lumps have gone, the only one left is the one under her armpit but its much much smaller now  :thumbsup:



Molly's Mum said:


> it wouldn't be as polite as that, no where near.
> 
> She's had another little walk in the garden & a wee, back to the box and nested again and we have gunk oozing :drool::drool:


thats sounding promising :thumbsup: go Molly moo


----------



## canuckjill

just a stupid question why does my computer say it's 4:40 not 5:40 there?...Jill


----------



## Guest

ooh thats good vixie im pleased i really am  xx


----------



## Akai-Chan

canuckjill said:


> just a stupid question why does my computer say it's 4:40 not 5:40 there?...Jill


Possibly a change in Daylight Savings Time?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Tigerneko

helloooo 

been watching this thread for a few days now, it's getting exciting! Is she definately in labour?

Im off out for a meal soon so I hope to come back to some lovely, healthy little furballs 

& MM, you're in good company here, I think you've got some of the best 'puppy people' on the forum with you


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> ooh thats good vixie im pleased i really am  xx


thank you, I'm so relieved I was really worried there for a while


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> thank you, I'm so relieved I was really worried there for a while


I know you was i can tell your dogs are your world thats why i felt bad for not asking


----------



## Akai-Chan

DevilDogz said:


> we all said 6 so shes got 20minutes to start pushing :eek6:


5 minutes... Hurry up Molly Moo!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Molly's Mum

I am changing the 1st puppy time to between 9 - 10 tonight, she is not playing ball here x x x x


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> I know you was i can tell your dogs are your world thats why i felt bad for not asking


yes they are they are part of the family ande couldn't bare losing one of them, and no need to feel bad, you know your the forum angel (even if you do have some devil wings lol  )


----------



## ninja

Akai-Chan said:


> 5 minutes... Hurry up Molly Moo!
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


she is waiting for CC to come back first , x


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> yes they are they are part of the family ande couldn't bare losing one of them, and no need to feel bad, you know your the forum angel (even if you do have some devil wings lol  )


hahaa thanks  rach yes i think we need to up them time :eek6:


----------



## Akai-Chan

kira99 said:


> she is waiting for CC to come back first , x


Hopefully not long to wait then  Come on Molly we want to see some puppies before today ends! 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I am changing the 1st puppy time to between 9 - 10 tonight, she is not playing ball here x x x x


so im not going to get an early night then , x


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> so im not going to get an early night then , x


nope but thats not unusual, the two of us seem to be here early hours most nights lol


----------



## archiebaby

DevilDogz said:


> are you sure this is posh molly were are talking about :laugh:


well even posh has to push!!!


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> nope but thats not unusual, the two of us seem to be here early hours most nights lol


and still get on here first thing in the morning , x


----------



## colliemerles

aww how exciting,


----------



## archiebaby

DevilDogz said:


> we all said 6 so shes got 20minutes to start pushing :eek6:


no as i said earlier it will be between 8 - 9!!! go have your tea rach


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> and still get on here first thing in the morning , x


haha yep :yikes: we must be mad lol



colliemerles said:


> aww how exciting,


YAY collie has joined the puppy watch :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

still no pups! 

oh well! am in for an all nighter with holibobs stuff 

might aswell have a distraction too


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> well even posh has to push!!!





archiebaby said:


> no as i said earlier it will be between 8 - 9!!! go have your tea rach


haha they do have to come but there later than i thought :eek6:

:eek6ur pups are 18days old to day


----------



## Vixie

Rach has gone quiet, something might be happening


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> Rach has gone quiet, something might be happening


thats what i was thinking and while i was looking to see when she last posted you wrote this ,
she is maybe getting something to eat, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

nothing happening just took her out for a wee, she's still panting


----------



## Akai-Chan

182 pages and still no pups :yikes:

Hopefully there'll be puppies before we hit 200 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ninja

Akai-Chan said:


> 182 pages and still no pups :yikes:
> 
> Hopefully there'll be puppies before we hit 200
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


not the amount some of this lot talk , x


----------



## Hb-mini

I cant believe Molly hasnt had them yet, although im excited because now im home so i should be here as it happens!!! YAY!!!


----------



## ninja

Hb-mini said:


> I cant believe Molly hasnt had them yet, although im excited because now im home so i should be here as it happens!!! YAY!!!


hope you dont go to bed early ,
the way she is going we will still be sat here at midnight , x


----------



## Akai-Chan

kira99 said:


> not the amount some of this lot talk , x


Yeah I mentioned it to my OH who moderates a forums (not pet related) and he calls you all bl**dy spammers because on his forum, threads rarely get past 10 pages, if that 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> nothing happening just took her out for a wee, she's still panting


aww bless her, never mind we will all be here for you when she does start, there arent any slackers here we are all hard core puppy thread watchers/helpers here pmsl :laugh::lol:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> aww bless her, never mind we will all be here for you when she does start, there arent any slackers here we are all hard core puppy thread watchers/helpers here pmsl :laugh::lol:


thanks for that, starting to get a bit down & emotional to be honest, its taking forever x x


----------



## crazycrest

Right...I am back....Molly you...
lazy-posh-drama queen-blimmin-big-boxer-bu**er Push for Englandx x x :thumbsup:


----------



## ninja

Akai-Chan said:


> Yeah I mentioned it to my OH who moderates a forums (not pet related) and he calls you all bl**dy spammers because on his forum, threads rarely get past 10 pages, if that
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


but we have a good laugh along the way :thumbsup:, x


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> aww bless her, never mind we will all be here for you when she does start, there arent any slackers here we are all hard core puppy thread watchers/helpers here pmsl :laugh::lol:


And that my friend's is a fact xxx :laugh:


----------



## Hb-mini

kira99 said:


> hope you dont go to bed early ,
> the way she is going we will still be sat here at midnight , x


haha!! No im usually pretty good at staying awake!! I hope i can last......Come on Molly Moo!!!


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> thanks for that, starting to get a bit down & emotional to be honest, its taking forever x x


we have been here all this time so not going anywhere now :thumbsup:, x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> thanks for that, starting to get a bit down & emotional to be honest, its taking forever x x


please dont get down she will get there I promise  you are tired and excited and it all gets too much sometimes, try and get a bit of rest and eat something you really fancy and have a drink :thumbsup: we are all here for you and Molly xxxx


----------



## Freyja

I've just come in and had to read through over 40 pages to catch upand still no puppies.


Oh Molly come on and start pushing.


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> And that my friend's is a fact xxx :laugh:


LOL :laugh: xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Ok girlies, I've had my tears and now smiling and I couldn't be surrounded by a better bunch:-

So Molly Moo when you are ready you have an audience that have seen your swollen belly, huge foo and would now like to see your babies.....

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Ok girlies, I've my tears and now smiling and I couldn't be surrounded by a better bunch:-
> 
> So Molly Moo when you are ready you have an audience that have seen your swollen belly, huge foo and would now like to see your babies.....
> 
> :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Yep...whenever you're ready Molly we will all be here waiting :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Ok girlies, I've had my tears and now smiling and I couldn't be surrounded by a better bunch:-
> 
> So Molly Moo when you are ready you have an audience that have seen your swollen belly, huge foo and would now like to see your babies.....
> 
> :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


sorry you shed some tears but glad you are feeling a little better for it, it really doesnt matter how long she takes were are here for you, we arent going anywhere  xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

She is such a drama queen isn't she, wants all the attention, lapping it up 

Hope you've all got plenty of coffee girls its going to be a long night :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> She is such a drama queen isn't she, wants all the attention, lapping it up
> 
> Hope you've all got plenty of coffee girls its going to be a long night :thumbsup:


I dont drink coffee or tea but I have my squash and sweetie surply all ready for as long as as needed :thumbsup:


----------



## cav

aaaaaaaaaw come on Molly we have waited long enough


----------



## Molly's Mum

hmmmmm sweeties now I am lovin that idea????

so come on girls what's your favourite sweetie?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> She is such a drama queen isn't she, wants all the attention, lapping it up
> 
> Hope you've all got plenty of coffee girls its going to be a long night :thumbsup:


Yep you have one spoilt-brat-large-drama-queen-boxer-bitch :thumbsup:
Plenty coffee & plenty of time to go with it :laugh:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> hmmmmm sweeties now I am lovin that idea????
> 
> so come on girls what's your favourite sweetie?


i actually laughed for real when i read this :laugh:,
i was just thinking that if she doesnt start soon we will know everything about each other , x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hmmmmm sweeties now I am lovin that idea????
> 
> so come on girls what's your favourite sweetie?


Well I am not really a sweet tooth....but...
every now & again I get a craving for jelly bean's :laugh:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Well I am not really a sweet tooth....but...
> every now & again I get a craving for jelly bean's :laugh:


I dont have a sweet tooth I have a whole set of sweet teeth pmsl especially for chocolate


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> I dont have a sweet tooth I have a whole set of sweet teeth pmsl especially for chocolate


LOL you nutter...which chocolate or does it not matter ? :yikes:


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> i actually laughed for real when i read this :laugh:,
> i was just thinking that if she doesnt start soon we will know everything about each other , x


haha well I have a runny nose at the moment. so thats some more info about me pmsl :yikes:


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> haha well I have a runny nose at the moment. so thats some more info about me pmsl :yikes:


we had our own labours with kids earlier but i think you missed that , x


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> LOL you nutter...which chocolate or does it not matter ? :yikes:


haha I love loads, around easter it has to be creme eggs, I love galaxy and Lindor by lindt, I like Turkish delight as well oh and wispa'a  theres loads more as well :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

I love jelly beans too but my favourite is dark chocolate hmmmm x


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> we had our own labours with kids earlier but i think you missed that , x


yep missed that but I can share info if you like pmsl


----------



## Akai-Chan

Maltesers! :001_wub:

Peace
Akai-Chan

PS Rach + Molly, me and all the baby rescue ratties and my housemates are waiting in anticipation for the first puppy and cheering you both on (or squeaking in the ratties case )


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Other than dogs 
Sweets are my bestest hobby, eating as many as possible and still have all my own teeth  

Lemon Bon Bons
After *8's... could be 8am 
Dime bars
Caramac's
Jelly Tots Tutti Fruitis
I could go on....:yikes:*


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I love jelly beans too but my favourite is dark chocolate hmmmm x


When I eat chocolate only cadbury's will do, malteser's are good
as is a boost now & then xxx


----------



## Vixie

Akai-Chan said:


> Maltesers! :001_wub:


ohh Malteasers I love them I are a whole box to myself the other day


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> ohh Malteasers I love them I are a whole box to myself the other day


A whole box, wow that's impressive girl :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Akai-Chan

Vixie said:


> ohh Malteasers I love them I are a whole box to myself the other day


I do that with alarmingly regularity. Cutting out chocolate over summer though, it's healthy vegetable soups, stews and smoothies for me over summer 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> A whole box, wow that's impressive girl :laugh::laugh:


:thumbsup: thanks, i was quietly pleased as well lol :laugh:


----------



## peppapug

how is Molly doing? I went out to do my mummy taxi service and came back and went back 3 pages and no mention of the dog!!!

update would be great! 

i have been off sick today and read through the whole thing, it was better than a book 

Just need the finale chapter , puppies!!!


----------



## Lumpy

Molly really doesn't want to do this 'labour' thing, does she?

Maybe she is hoping if she waits long enough her puppies will magically appear without her having to push.

Come on Molly-Moo. Your poor Mummy has been waiting so long to meet your beautiful fur children.


----------



## Vixie

Akai-Chan said:


> I do that with alarmingly regularity. Cutting out chocolate over summer though, it's healthy vegetable soups, stews and smoothies for me over summer
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


wish I could do that I'm addicted to chocolate as well as this thread pmsl


----------



## Molly's Mum

Molly is fine, still in her whelping box, panting away. She is still drinking well & weeing and the pups are still moving around so everything is looking good, she is just taking her time. The 1st stage can rage from 12 - 18 hours or even go to 24 hours. So Miss Molly is taking her time but whenever she's ready to push I am bl**dy raring to go x x


----------



## Vixie

hopefully she will decide at some point tonight that she wants to have them


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> hopefully she will decide at some point tonight that she wants to have them


if not we are going in to get them - and we won't be wearing any gloves


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> if not we are going in to get them - and we won't be wearing any gloves


haha nope no gloves and even the hats are coming off


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Molly is fine, still in her whelping box, panting away. She is still drinking well & weeing and the pups are still moving around so everything is looking good, she is just taking her time. The 1st stage can rage from 12 - 18 hours or even go to 24 hours. So Miss Molly is taking her time but whenever she's ready to push I am bl**dy raring to go x x


if she goes the 24 hours doesnt that make it about 3am ,  x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> if not we are going in to get them - and we won't be wearing any gloves





Vixie said:


> haha nope no gloves and even the hats are coming off


No gloves, no hat's no coat's...just hard core raw flesh....
....up to the armpit's :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> if she goes the 24 hours doesnt that make it about 3am ,  x


It does Ninja girl it sure does, but fingers crossed we have some action before then :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> No gloves, no hat's no coat's...just hard core raw flesh....
> ....up to the armpit's :thumbsup:


pmsl :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> No gloves, no hat's no coat's...just hard core raw flesh....
> ....up to the armpit's :thumbsup:


I'm starting to gag


----------



## Vixie

I have to go do some things now, but dont want to miss anything, if I give someone my mobile no would you mind texting me if there are any developments


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> I have to go do some things now, but dont want to miss anything, if I give someone my mobile no would you mind texting me if there are any developments


who do ya want to give it to, x


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> I have to go do some things now, but dont want to miss anything, if I give someone my mobile no would you mind texting me if there are any developments


Pm away xx


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> who do ya want to give it to, x


whoever of you lot want it pmsl have given it to CC but you are welcome as well


----------



## peppapug

How are the 2 mums doing?

has Molly progressed any?


----------



## estalearottweilers

is molly re dressing the walls yet? :lol:


----------



## Vixie

now I know the next pup is OK I will drag myself away and have some food, catch you all in a little while


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> now I know the next pup is OK I will drag myself away and have some food, catch you all in a little while


speak soon vixie x


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> congrats brighteyes, well done Maud - love of love x x x


Hiya guys, never a dull moment! Poor little thing, Hows molly moo?


----------



## Hb-mini

kiera09 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! So glad he's ok! Hope the rest come easily!  xx
> R.I.P little one, run free with our little man xx


How are your lil pups lovey? x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Hiya guys, never a dull moment! Poor little thing, Hows molly moo?


She's still fine, and still panting - she's trying to hide in the corner of her box with her back to me x x


----------



## archiebaby

ahh dont worry rach, i am sure she wont be very long now? all good things come to those who wait :thumbsup: as long as she is not distressed in any way everything is fine


----------



## kiera09

Hb-mini said:


> How are your lil pups lovey? x


Hiya they're doing great thanx! They've all put on 2-4ozs! I've got 3 new pics in my album, not long till u meet ur new baby! xx


----------



## peppapug

kiera09 said:


> Hiya they're doing great thanx! They've all put on 2-4ozs! I've got 3 new pics in my album, not long till u meet ur new baby! xx


Just seen the photos of your dobie babies. They are unbelievably gorgeous, so perfect.


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> She's still fine, and still panting - she's trying to hide in the corner of her box with her back to me x x


She might have them tonite! But knowing Moll it'l be tomorrow! I bet ur dying to meet them! xx


----------



## Hb-mini

kiera09 said:


> Hiya they're doing great thanx! They've all put on 2-4ozs! I've got 3 new pics in my album, not long till u meet ur new baby! xx


I know, i so cant wait!! 2 weeks today and i will see them for the first time!!!

Are your babies owners excited too??


----------



## kiera09

Hb-mini said:


> I know, i so cant wait!! 2 weeks today and i will see them for the first time!!!
> 
> Are your babies owners excited too??


yer !lol! They always want more pictures! 9 have been reserved, still waiting for 1 more person to get bac to me. bet u cnt wait!xx


----------



## Vixie

HI MM hope you are OK and that Molly is still resting well  xx


----------



## brighteyes

We've had number 3!!!! Little girl, doing well. They're both feeding now!


----------



## peppapug

brighteyes said:


> We've had number 3!!!! Little girl, doing well. They're both feeding now!


arrr, congratulations :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## archiebaby

brighteyes said:


> We've had number 3!!!! Little girl, doing well. They're both feeding now!


well done brighteyes, could i ask you to continue on your thread of maud so it dosent get confusing with mollys impending litter? thank you
everyone is asking about maud on it as well


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> HI MM hope you are OK and that Molly is still resting well  xx


yea I am fine honey  She is still panting away, going to put on top of the washing machine soon - that should liven things up


----------



## Akai-Chan

Showered, clean, back and ready to see some puppies! Has there been any/much progress?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yea I am fine honey  She is still panting away, going to put on top of the washing machine soon - that should liven things up


LOL Let's get ready to rumble :thumbsup:


----------



## estalearottweilers

hi mm take her for a walk round your garden for a bit m8.

p.s has she had anything to eat ?


----------



## archiebaby

i second that !!! come on molly girl


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> yea I am fine honey  She is still panting away, going to put on top of the washing machine soon - that should liven things up


pmsl that really did make me LOL got some funny looks off the OH as well  I have a picture in my head of her bouncing about on top of the washing machine with a wobbly sounding panting because its on the spin cycle :laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

she's been having glucose water all day plus normal water and been having little trips around the garden, although I have to have her on a lead as she tries to dive into the bushes 

She had a little ham at lunch time, should I try some more?


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> pmsl that really did make me LOL got some funny looks off the OH as well  I have a picture in my head of her bouncing about on top of the washing machine with a wobbly sounding panting because its on the spin cycle :laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbsup:


I am getting desperate I will try anything, even the hoover looking good a gentle bit of suction


----------



## vizzy24

Hi any news on Molly?


----------



## estalearottweilers

hi mm do you have any chic breast you could cook for her? if so i would give her some m8


----------



## archiebaby

is she raking up along with the panting rach? they usually go into a little stare as well when the pains are coming quite strong? has she been for a poo today/tonight?


----------



## Molly's Mum

vizzy24 said:


> Hi any news on Molly?


No I am afraid not, she is all good though thanks x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she's been having glucose water all day plus normal water and been having little trips around the garden, although I have to have her on a lead as she tries to dive into the bushes
> 
> She had a little ham at lunch time, should I try some more?


She can have some ham if she want's to eat xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## archiebaby

Molly's Mum said:


> I am getting desperate I will try anything, even the hoover looking good a gentle bit of suction


no definately no dyson!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

archiebaby said:


> is she raking up along with the panting rach? they usually go into a little stare as well when the pains are coming quite strong? has she been for a poo today/tonight?


yea she's dug up her box a couple of times, she had runny poo's all day yesterday and has been once today x


----------



## archiebaby

believe me in about 6 weeks time you will be wishing you could push them all back in relax and enjoy your quiet time while you can


----------



## archiebaby

Molly's Mum said:


> yea she's dug up her box a couple of times, she had runny poo's all day yesterday and has been once today x


they usually go into a bit of a frenzy and tear at the paper with their teeth, like mad dogs but i dont know with the laid back boxer


----------



## reddogs

Excuse me Molly, I've just had to read 50 yes *50 *pages and you still haven't had your puppies

Shall I introduce you to Storm  who decided to have her puppies so went out to the garden, pooed, wee'd came in got in to her whelping box shivered, shook and had her babies all between 09:00 and 17:30  just that simple really no problems no dramas so you just need to start pushing a little and it is all easy from then on even for the poshest of pooches :thumbsup:

By the way best chocolate is turkish delight in chocolate - like fry's of cadbury's then again quite partial to a finger of fudge


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well Ham is her favourite and I've just given her some and she's woofed it down, feel guilty now for not giving her something earlier x x


----------



## crazycrest

reddogs said:


> Excuse me Molly, I've just had to read 50 yes *50 *pages and you still haven't had your puppies
> 
> Shall I introduce you to Storm  who decided to have her puppies so went out to the garden, pooed, wee'd came in got in to her whelping box shivered, shook and had her babies all between 09:00 and 17:30  just that simple really no problems no dramas so you just need to start pushing a little and it is all easy from then on even for the poshest of pooches :thumbsup:
> 
> By the way best chocolate is turkish delight in chocolate - like fry's of cadbury's then again quite partial to a finger of fudge


LOL Bless ya reddogs, you really did read all of it xx:thumbsup:


----------



## archiebaby

reddogs said:


> Excuse me Molly, I've just had to read 50 yes *50 *pages and you still haven't had your puppies
> 
> Shall I introduce you to Storm  who decided to have her puppies so went out to the garden, pooed, wee'd came in got in to her whelping box shivered, shook and had her babies all between 09:00 and 17:30  just that simple really no problems no dramas so you just need to start pushing a little and it is all easy from then on even for the poshest of pooches :thumbsup:
> 
> By the way best chocolate is turkish delight in chocolate - like fry's of cadbury's then again quite partial to a finger of fudge


lol very good:thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well Ham is her favourite and I've just given her some and she's woofed it down, feel guilty now for not giving her something earlier x x


Well don't feel bad, she is meant to be in labour, they're not supposed
to eat anything or even want to :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

reddogs said:


> Excuse me Molly, I've just had to read 50 yes *50 *pages and you still haven't had your puppies
> 
> Shall I introduce you to Storm  who decided to have her puppies so went out to the garden, pooed, wee'd came in got in to her whelping box shivered, shook and had her babies all between 09:00 and 17:30  just that simple really no problems no dramas so you just need to start pushing a little and it is all easy from then on even for the poshest of pooches :thumbsup:
> 
> By the way best chocolate is turkish delight in chocolate - like fry's of cadbury's then again quite partial to a finger of fudge


Thanks Red, she is holding out for the wee small hours when my eyes feel like they have sand in them!! She is fine though so that's the main thing, it's me who frazzled


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Well don't feel bad, she is meant to be in labour, they're not supposed
> to eat anything or even want to :laugh:


But this is MOLLY :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Poor girl I've starved her no wonder she's not had any puppies


----------



## archiebaby

but molly hasnt read the book of the bitch cc  maybe you can just read a few pages out loud to her rach? pleaseeeeeeeeeee as i have to go to bed soon


----------



## Molly's Mum

archiebaby said:


> but molly hasnt read the book of the bitch cc  maybe you can just read a few pages out loud to her rach? pleaseeeeeeeeeee as i have to go to bed soon


I've already read it to her, but it clearly says 1st stage can be anywhere from 12 - 18 hours sometimes even 24 and that boxers are known to be slow whelpers - so she is doing exactly what the book told her


----------



## vizzy24

Ah bless her, I hope that waitrose best honey roasted ham!!!!!!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

vizzy24 said:


> Ah bless her, I hope that waitrose best honey roasted ham!!!!!!!!


it was the good stuff from asda and she loved it, my lads might not be too impressed when they look in the sarnies tomoz and see jam!!!


----------



## crazycrest

archiebaby said:


> but molly hasnt read the book of the bitch cc  maybe you can just read a few pages out loud to her rach? pleaseeeeeeeeeee as i have to go to bed soon


Blimmin boxer's what are they like :thumbdown:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Blimmin boxer's what are they like :thumbdown:


they are sooooo gorgeous, loving, loyal with big fat lazy asses :laugh::laugh:


----------



## archiebaby

crazycrest said:


> Blimmin boxer's what are they like :thumbdown:


bl****dy stubborn, just like the pugs i think lol


----------



## archiebaby

Molly's Mum said:


> they are sooooo gorgeous, loving, loyal with big fat lazy asses :laugh::laugh:


and big enough to make a right mess when they do get going dont forget


----------



## vizzy24

Molly's Mum said:


> it was the good stuff from asda and she loved it, my lads might not be too impressed when they look in the sarnies tomoz and see jam!!!


Ah good only the best for a whelping Molls


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> they are sooooo gorgeous, loving, loyal with big fat lazy asses :laugh::laugh:





archiebaby said:


> bl****dy stubborn, just like the pugs i think lol


Lol yep...agreed on both count's :thumbsup:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

maybe do what ross and rachel did on friends when they wanted their baby to hurry up....


----------



## Molly's Mum

archiebaby said:


> and big enough to make a right mess when they do get going dont forget


do you know this lot have teased me about Molls having 12 pups (cause she's so big) and crunching placenta & all the gunk - heave!! But now she can cover me in gunk and have 101 puppies as long as she's ok and get her ar*e in gear


----------



## archiebaby

right i think i have worked out what is happening here, there is 11 puppies ( like a little football team) all waiting in the tunnel for the match to start so......get a bl***dy great whistle out and blow it,really loud , might just make her push one out


----------



## crazycrest

archiebaby said:


> right i think i have worked out what is happening here, there is 11 puppies ( like a little football team) all waiting in the tunnel for the match to start so......get a bl***dy great whistle out and blow it,really loud , might just make her push one out


LOL I love it...you got one MM ? :thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## vizzy24

archiebaby said:


> right i think i have worked out what is happening here, there is 11 puppies ( like a little football team) all waiting in the tunnel for the match to start so......get a bl***dy great whistle out and blow it,really loud , might just make her push one out


lmao you know you just could be right!!!!!


----------



## Akai-Chan

archiebaby said:


> right i think i have worked out what is happening here, there is 11 puppies ( like a little football team) all waiting in the tunnel for the match to start so......get a bl***dy great whistle out and blow it,really loud , might just make her push one out


Haha agreed  Anyone got a whistle? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> do you know this lot have teased me about Molls having 12 pups (cause she's so big) and crunching placenta & all the gunk - heave!! But now she can cover me in gunk and have 101 puppies as long as she's ok and get her ar*e in gear


haha you have become one with the dark side  



archiebaby said:


> right i think i have worked out what is happening here, there is 11 puppies ( like a little football team) all waiting in the tunnel for the match to start so......get a bl***dy great whistle out and blow it,really loud , might just make her push one out


pmsl now thats a blooming good idea :thumbsup: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## reddogs

I think I read that if you get the bitch in to the car to drive her to the vets when she wont get a move on it encourages her to have the puppies

Is that a bit like the advice they give preganant mums to have curry, gin, hot bath??

Molly Molly, if you are going to leave it until the morning could you let your mummy know so she can get some sleep pleeeeeeaaaaasssssee and so we can all go to bed and catch up with you in th emorning?


----------



## Molly's Mum

right just been out for a wee and she keeps trying to bob down for a poo and nothing is coming out, now she is box in the box tearing it to bits :closedeyes:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> right just been out for a wee and she keeps trying to bob down for a poo and nothing is coming out, now she is box in the box tearing it to bits :closedeyes:


Well that is exactly what we want to hear...go on Molly you can do it :thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> right just been out for a wee and she keeps trying to bob down for a poo and nothing is coming out, now she is box in the box tearing it to bits :closedeyes:





crazycrest said:


> Well that is exactly what we want to hear...go on Molly you can do it :thumbsup:


PS...How loud did ya blow that whistle :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

now she's just standing there looking at nothing


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*PUSH!!!!!!*


----------



## Molly's Mum

do you think she may be holding out for a water birth???


----------



## kerrybramble

ooo sounds promising! bet your knackered already rach!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Small~Fluffy said:


> *PUSH!!!!!!*


I am - I keep finding myself bearing down to egg her on


----------



## vizzy24

Molly's Mum said:


> right just been out for a wee and she keeps trying to bob down for a poo and nothing is coming out, now she is box in the box tearing it to bits :closedeyes:


OOOOOOOOOH sounds close, bugger I am of to bed husband is doing his hovering round the pc and turning everything of lol. Good luck and I hope all goes ok tonight as I am sure she will be having them soon. I will be checking the minute I get up.


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Well that is exactly what we want to hear...go on Molly you can do it :thumbsup:


sounds good to me, go on Molly Moo you can do it, hmmm should we call her Molly mule instead because she is as stubborn as one :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## archiebaby

just the threat of the whistle was enough they do go into a trance just before , i did mention that earlier, just stare straight through you


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> now she's just standing there looking at nothing


That's the stare they were telling you about earlier...nearly there now MM,
DEFINITELY WOOHOO XXX:laugh::thumbsup::yikes:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> do you think she may be holding out for a water birth???





Molly's Mum said:


> I am - I keep finding myself bearing down to egg her on


omg I just burst out laughing anf got a funny look LOL that was hysterical :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

she's still panting though, she hasn't gone quiet .....


----------



## Small~Fluffy

I am - I keep finding myself bearing down to egg her on

*LOL
I did the same when our girl had hers :thumbsup:*


----------



## Molly's Mum

We seem to have lost our Ninja girl, are you there babe???


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she's still panting though, she hasn't gone quiet .....[/QUOTE
> 
> Hey come on MM, She can't do it all by the book xx:yikes:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> We seem to have lost our Ninja girl, are you there babe???


still here :thumbsup:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

it was you lot that told me she would go quiet, she is very restless..
Up Down all the time


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> We seem to have lost our Ninja girl, are you there babe???


shes still showing as on line I'm sure she will be here now :thumbsup: never mind shes here lol


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> it was you lot that told me she would go quiet, she is very restless..
> Up Down all the time


That's all good, up & down then settle & push xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

do we know how bright eyes got on or is getting on, bless her?


----------



## Vixie

no more news yet, hoping she updates soon xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> do we know how bright eyes got on or is getting on, bless her?


I keep nipping off to check but not heard anything xx


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*MM
Our girl kept turning round in circles, like she was trying to find the exact place to get herself braced for the pushing...

Come on Molly!!*


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> no more news yet, hoping she updates soon xxx


aww bless her, fingers crossed for the ickle pugs x x

How's your head Julia?


----------



## Molly's Mum

I am wide awake now, sorry it's so late my lovely friends - you should really be going to bed you do know that, & I do mean that x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I am wide awake now, sorry it's so late my lovely friends - you should really be going to bed you do know that, & I do mean that x x x


Should we? Hey we are usually here for at least another hour or so, 
anyway I am not going to bed & missing this xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## kerrybramble

no way! i wanna stay and see what happens!


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> I am wide awake now, sorry it's so late my lovely friends - you should really be going to bed you do know that, & I do mean that x x x


not a chance   we are here until the end :thumbsup: xxxx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> aww bless her, fingers crossed for the ickle pugs x x
> 
> How's your head Julia?


its ok, well its still attached to my neck anyway, xx



Molly's Mum said:


> I am wide awake now, sorry it's so late my lovely friends - you should really be going to bed you do know that, & I do mean that x x x


you trying to get rid of us , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

you are all mad but I luv ya x x x 

Kerry you have all this to come next week love x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> you are all mad but I luv ya x x x
> 
> Kerry you have all this to come next week love x


which means we have this to do all over again , xx


----------



## archiebaby

i am really sorry but i have a very early start in the morning, but will check in as soon as i can to see them lovely little 11 puppies all nestled down with mummy good luck rach, she will be fine, she's just been teasing you:thumbsup: night all x


----------



## kerrybramble

yup exactly a week now (i hope!) not letting bram speak to molly! dont want her giving her any ideas lol! think am gunna set up a live video stream for all you guys to watch (if you want?)


----------



## Vixie

archiebaby said:


> i am really sorry but i have a very early start in the morning, but will check in as soon as i can to see them lovely little 11 puppies all nestled down with mummy good luck rach, she will be fine, she's just been teasing you:thumbsup: night all x


night night and thank you for your help tonight xxx


----------



## Vixie

kerrybramble said:


> yup exactly a week now (i hope!) not letting bram speak to molly! dont want her giving her any ideas lol! think am gunna set up a live video stream for all you guys to watch (if you want?)


now that we would love to see :thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

archiebaby said:


> i am really sorry but i have a very early start in the morning, but will check in as soon as i can to see them lovely little 11 puppies all nestled down with mummy good luck rach, she will be fine, she's just been teasing you:thumbsup: night all x


Night, sleep well & thank's again xxx


----------



## ninja

kerrybramble said:


> yup exactly a week now (i hope!) not letting bram speak to molly! dont want her giving her any ideas lol! think am gunna set up a live video stream for all you guys to watch (if you want?)


oh yes :thumbup:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

archiebaby said:


> i am really sorry but i have a very early start in the morning, but will check in as soon as i can to see them lovely little 11 puppies all nestled down with mummy good luck rach, she will be fine, she's just been teasing you:thumbsup: night all x


Thanks for your help, sleep well x x x


----------



## kerrybramble

yea well it deffo possible, have got software ready, will just need peoples email addys pm'd to me so it sends a link or summink. . . .hehehe might just get the comp wizz (my bf) to set it up 4 me  will get good view as can hook webcam to whelping box  then you can all coach me and i wont have too keep typing!


----------



## Molly's Mum

that would be so cool Kerry, no sound though, don't do crunching placenta's :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ninja

kerrybramble said:


> yea well it deffo possible, have got software ready, will just need peoples email addys pm'd to me so it sends a link or summink. . . .hehehe might just get the comp wizz (my bf) to set it up 4 me  will get good view as can hook webcam to whelping box  then you can all coach me and i wont have too keep typing!


so not for us then really , 
just to make it easier for you ,  xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> that would be so cool Kerry, no sound though, don't do crunching placenta's :laugh::laugh::laugh:


you dont know yet , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja wasn't only 2 days ago we talked about going over 100 pages we're nearly at 200 now, it's vixie doing all that chinwagging :laugh::laugh:


----------



## kerrybramble

hehehe you can mute it your end though aha! you will have enough of that tonight ;-) x i cant wait!


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> ninja wasn't only 2 days ago we talked about going over 100 pages we're nearly at 200 now, it's vixie doing all that chinwagging :laugh::laugh:


hey you less of that cheek pmsl its you lot leading me astray  :laugh:


----------



## kerrybramble

well no not just for me, it means you wont be behind on any news, you will know at same time as me! we can share the excitment and experience!


----------



## crazycrest

OMG PMSL This place is getting crankier by the hour....
.....Must be the sleep deprivation of insomniacs :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

kerrybramble said:


> well no not just for me, it means you wont be behind on any news, you will know at same time as me! we can share the excitment and experience!


that would be great, I can't wait  :thumbsup:


----------



## kerrybramble

im not cranky  i think its just impatience!


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> OMG PMSL This place is getting crankier by the hour....
> .....Must be the sleep deprivation of insomniacs :thumbsup:


I'm not saying I'm tired but ...............
if I have stopped typing its because I have fallen asleep at the computer just ring and I should wake up pmsl pmsl


----------



## reddogs

I have got to go to bed, too early this am

So please don't leave me with 100 pages to read tomorrow morning - I don't think I could cope 

night night


----------



## crazycrest

kerrybramble said:


> im not cranky  i think its just impatience!





Vixie said:


> I'm not saying I'm tired but ...............
> if I have stopped typing its because I have fallen asleep at the computer just ring and I should wake up pmsl pmsl


You're a blimmin fibber...you are as mad as the rest :thumbsup:

I will be ringing...hope your phone is loud xx:laugh:


----------



## Vixie

reddogs said:


> I have got to go to bed, too early this am
> 
> So please don't leave me with 100 pages to read tomorrow morning - I don't think I could cope
> 
> night night


OK just 85 lol  

night night sleep tight xxx


----------



## crazycrest

reddogs said:


> I have got to go to bed, too early this am
> 
> So please don't leave me with 100 pages to read tomorrow morning - I don't think I could cope
> 
> night night


Sleep well reddogs, we will try not to talk too much :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> You're a blimmin fibber...you are as mad as the rest :thumbsup:
> 
> I will be ringing...hope your phone is loud xx:laugh:


haha I have the volume up full  I'm going to eat a chocolate cake and have a cold drink that might help lol its at times like this I wish I liked coffee lol xx


----------



## kerrybramble

kerry asleep now?


----------



## Molly's Mum

shes ripping stuff with her teeth now


----------



## kerrybramble

Vixie said:


> haha I have the volume up full  I'm going to eat a chocolate cake and have a cold drink that might help lol its at times like this I wish I liked coffee lol xx


MMMMM..... chocolate cake!


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> that would be so cool Kerry, no sound though, don't do crunching placenta's :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Hiya, just noticed u wanted 2 c a video?I've got a video but cant send it via email as it's too big, can u send or attach videos on here? xx


----------



## kerrybramble

try lol  i wanna see!


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> haha I have the volume up full  I'm going to eat a chocolate cake and have a cold drink that might help lol its at times like this I wish I liked coffee lol xx





kerrybramble said:


> kerry asleep now?


Yep munch on...it will give you energy :thumbsup:
Coffee is wonderful, have drunk rather a lot of it today :laugh:

My Kerry ? Or you ..Mine is still up xx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> shes ripping stuff with her teeth now


very good sign, shes doing all the right things and getting that much closer to having them now  xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, just noticed u wanted 2 c a video?I've got a video but cant send it via email as it's too big, can u send or attach videos on here? xx


Put it on youtube & the link on here xx:thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

kerrybramble said:


> MMMMM..... chocolate cake!


would you like one?


----------



## Akai-Chan

200 pages :thumbup:

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> shes ripping stuff with her teeth now


Good girl Molly...you know it's time :thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Put it on youtube & the link on here xx:thumbsup:


was just going to say the same thing lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

she is so restless, bless her


----------



## kerrybramble

yes your kerry, kerry mk 1! bram is being annoying now! she so restless, wont lie still on the bed! hehehe


----------



## kerrybramble

awww bless her! COME ON MOLLY MOO!


----------



## kerrybramble

Vixie said:


> would you like one?


oooo yes pweez vixie!


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Put it on youtube & the link on here xx:thumbsup:


didnt candymum do it through msn, x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she is so restless, bless her


That's the way Moll's...you're doing a great job girl xx:thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> didnt candymum do it through msn, x


She didn't do it in the end, but can't remember why xx


----------



## ninja

kerrybramble said:


> oooo yes pweez vixie!


she wont really share ,
she and DT were eating strawberries on the morning thread last week and wouldnt share with me ,  x


----------



## Guest

im here guys but if i keep going sorry but i will be back if i can keep up haha 
come on molly moo and well dont rach thinking of you and i am here


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> she wont really share ,
> she and DT were eating strawberries on the morning thread last week and wouldnt share with me ,  x


Greedy git's :yikes:


----------



## kerrybramble

kira99 said:


> she wont really share ,
> she and DT were eating strawberries on the morning thread last week and wouldnt share with me ,  x


:eek6::yikes: how mean! i would share my strawberries with you ninja!


----------



## Vixie

kerrybramble said:


> oooo yes pweez vixie!


here you go


----------



## Akai-Chan

Vixie said:


> here you go


:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> she wont really share ,
> she and DT were eating strawberries on the morning thread last week and wouldnt share with me ,  x


not true   I have two punnet's here if you want a share now


----------



## kerrybramble

mmm thanks  i lurrrvvveee ze chocolate cake!


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> she is so restless, bless her


Arr bless her! Not long now! I'm uploading my video onto utube for u now, I'll post the link asap! xx


----------



## kerrybramble

yay video! thanks!


----------



## kiera09

kerrybramble said:


> yay video! thanks!


No probs! 3 minutes to go! x


----------



## ninja

kerrybramble said:


> yay video! thanks!


you really need to put a different pic in your avatar,
at a quick glance it looks like your dogs are mounting each other ,

hmmm unless its just the way my mind works :laugh:, xx


----------



## kerrybramble

o dear! i will change it 4 ya!


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> you really need to put a different pic in your avatar,
> at a quick glance it looks like your dogs are mounting each other ,
> 
> hmmm unless its just the way my mind works :laugh:, xx


haha I think its just you  :laugh: LOL well maybe not


----------



## Molly's Mum

sorry to ruin you choc cake girls but we have GUNK


----------



## Akai-Chan

Vixie said:


> haha I think its just you  :laugh: LOL


Nope I see it too... Never really paid much attention before though 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> sorry to ruin you choc cake girls but we have GUNK


its OK nothing puts me off my chocolate


----------



## Molly's Mum

Her Waters Have Gone


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> sorry to ruin you choc cake girls but we have GUNK


about time to :thumbsup:, x


----------



## Akai-Chan

Molly's Mum said:


> sorry to ruin you choc cake girls but we have GUNK


Not while I'm trying to eat! You've completely put me off my food now! No more burgers for Red  

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

Molly's Mum said:


> Her Waters Have Gone


WHOOPEEEEEEEEEEEE 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Her Waters Have Gone


Wahey...go molly :thumbsup:


----------



## kerrybramble

yay!


----------



## Vixie

Akai-Chan said:


> Nope I see it too... Never really paid much attention before though
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


haha


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Her Waters Have Gone


aww thats great here we go, now i'm excited


----------



## kiera09

kiera09 said:


> No probs! 3 minutes to go! x


Heres the link: YouTube - Doberman giving birth
Im not sure if it will work, I think I did something wrong? Well I tried! xx


----------



## kiera09

Vixie said:


> aww thats great here we go, now i'm excited


OMG So excited!!! The moment we've all bin waiting for! Go molly! xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Heres the link: YouTube - Doberman giving birth
> Im not sure if it will work, I think I did something wrong? Well I tried! xx


Will check it out later ninja...molly's water's have gone xxx


----------



## Guest

Woohoo they ahev broke way to go im here now


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> Heres the link: YouTube - Doberman giving birth
> Im not sure if it will work, I think I did something wrong? Well I tried! xx


yes its working :thumbsup: going to have a in a bit


----------



## kerrybramble

omg she had it standin up1


----------



## brighteyes

I didn't miss it!
Come on Molly more puppies tonight!

Sorry my posts were going on this thread, my friend was typing for me and didn't realize


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Will check it out later ninja...molly's water's have gone xxx


see i changed my pic and you still get it wrong , xx


----------



## crazycrest

brighteyes said:


> I didn't miss it!
> Come on Molly more puppies tonight!
> 
> Sorry my posts were going on this thread, my friend was typing for me and didn't realize


Hey brighteyes...well done!
It wasn't a problem, but we thought it best to have your posts
& updates all together xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

brighteyes said:


> I didn't miss it!
> Come on Molly more puppies tonight!
> 
> Sorry my posts were going on this thread, my friend was typing for me and didn't realize


thats OK dont worry about it, I'm just glad we were here at the time, xxxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> see i changed my pic and you still get it wrong , xx


Ok I am sorry...(again ) :thumbsup:
This thread is going too fast & I am having trouble keeping up :thumbdown:
Sorry guy's xxx


----------



## Guest

This thread is going to fast hehe well done molly lets see the first baby


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Ok I am sorry...(again ) :thumbsup:
> This thread is going too fast & I am having trouble keeping up :thumbdown:
> Sorry guy's xxx


haha its madness isnt it   so much fun though  xx


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> haha its madness isnt it   so much fun though  xx


LOL yep...mad..fun & confusing haha :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## kerrybramble

love it!


----------



## Molly's Mum

my mum said how long from her waters going till she will start pushing ?


----------



## Guest

MM has gone quite i hope pup 1 is comin

Ok they beat me to it haha


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> my mum said how long from her waters going till she will start pushing ?


Just tell her soon! there is no set time, just soon xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

mum said thanks crazy


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> my mum said how long from her waters going till she will start pushing ?


there ist a set time but it wont be too long now


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> mum said thanks crazy


No problem...you should very soon have your first puppy :laugh:


----------



## kerrybramble

woohooo!!!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

she said to tell you that she is pushin:drool:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> she said to tell you that she is pushin:drool:


thats great not long now until you meet the first little puppy


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she said to tell you that she is pushin:drool:


Yeah!!! Go Molly xxx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

ooooooooohhhh YAYYYYY im excited for you!


----------



## Lumpy

Wow - nearly puppies

Come on Molly - push, honey!!!


----------



## Guest

yaya shes pushing


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she said to tell you that she is pushin:drool:


Tell your mum...watch for the gunk :thumbsup:


----------



## Akai-Chan

Yay not long ^_^

How are you both doing now? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Shazach

Yeah!! Am I never going to get to bed tonight now? :lol::lol:

Sh xx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Yeah!! Am I never going to get to bed tonight now? :lol::lol:
> 
> Sh xx


i was going to say you said bed hah :eek6:


----------



## Vixie

I just love how excited we all are  its nice to know there are others that are as mad about animals as me lol


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> I just love how excited we all are  its nice to know there are others that are as mad about animals as me lol


haha its lovely isnt it


----------



## Akai-Chan

Vixie said:


> I just love how excited we all are  its nice to know there are others that are as mad about animals as me lol


You're in the right place for animals nutters Vixie 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> I just love how excited we all are  its nice to know there are others that are as mad about animals as me lol


Ain't it just xxx


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> i was going to say you said bed hah :eek6:


I know!! I'll bit fit for nothing in the morning! lol :laugh::laugh:

Sh xx


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> haha its lovely isnt it


:thumbsup::thumbsup: yep, cant beat it


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I know!! I'll bit fit for nothing in the morning! lol :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Sh xx


ohh dear oh dear :eek6:


----------



## Vixie

Akai-Chan said:


> You're in the right place for animals nutters Vixie
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


haha aint that true  :thumbsup:


----------



## Shazach

10 mins since MM's last post...fingers crossed we have a puppy


----------



## Vixie

hope all is going well MM


----------



## crazycrest

Where you gone MM's son ?
I s everything ok ?


----------



## kiera09

Hiya guys! SO EXCITED!!  Come on molly PUSH! Give her a kiss frm me xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

everyfink is good


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> everyfink is good


Lol how good ? You got a puppy yet ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

its goin good and none yet


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> its goin good and none yet


Ok I am glad it's going good & it won't be long now xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## Lumpy

Has a small, snuggly fur baby appeared?


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> its goin good and none yet


so glad its going well, thanks for telling us


----------



## kiera09

kerrybramble said:


> omg she had it standin up1


I no! She had all 11 standing up! I tried encouraging her to lie dwn, but I didn't want to force her! Sorry if u saw more of the shower room wall, my oh's recording skills cld be better! xx


----------



## crazycrest

Lumpy said:


> Has a small, snuggly fur baby appeared?


No not yet lumpy, should do soon though xx:thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

oh no my computer is playing up, its really going slow, I hope it doesnt make me miss the births after all this 

good luck our lovely Molly Moo xx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> oh no my computer is playing up, its really going slow, I hope it doesnt make me miss the births after all this
> 
> good luck our lovely Molly Moo xx


you sure it isnt this site cos so is mine , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> oh no my computer is playing up, its really going slow, I hope it doesnt make me miss the births after all this
> 
> good luck our lovely Molly Moo xx


Nooo mine's on go slow too as is Kerry's...aaarrrggghhhh!!!:thumbdown:


----------



## kerrybramble

mines not


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> you sure it isnt this site cos so is mine , xx





crazycrest said:


> Nooo mine's on go slow too as is Kerry's...aaarrrggghhhh!!!:thumbdown:


it must be this site then if its affecting all of us :thumbdown:


----------



## Shazach

crazycrest said:


> Nooo mine's on go slow too as is Kerry's...aaarrrggghhhh!!!:thumbdown:


Mine too, weird. Mind you i have brought it to bed with me! :lol::lol:


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> it must be this site then if its affecting all of us :thumbdown:





Shazach said:


> Mine too, weird. Mind you i have brought it to bed with me! :lol::lol:


Blimmin heck...downtime just when ya don't want it :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Blimmin heck...downtime just when ya don't want it :thumbsup:


we must stage a protest lol I hope all is well with MM and Molly


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

i bet the first one is a girly.....any one placing bets?


----------



## kerrybramble

i'll say a boy then


----------



## kiera09

foxxy cleopatra said:


> i bet the first one is a girly.....any one placing bets?


Well my first one was a boy, so i'm betting a boy! (colours like molly!) x


----------



## Guest

our first was a girl but il be happy for them either way


----------



## brighteyes

she must be having one now!:thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

Doing ok so far, just had text update, no puppies yet, but everything ok,
Molly is only having small contractions & small pushes :thumbsup:


----------



## Akai-Chan

I'm betting a girly 

I somehow managed to accidently restart my computer there... :S

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Doing ok so far, just had text update, no puppies yet, but everything ok,
> Molly is only having small contractions & small pushes :thumbsup:


thank you for the update :thumbsup: glad everything is going well xxx


----------



## Shazach

crazycrest said:


> Doing ok so far, just had text update, no puppies yet, but everything ok,
> Molly is only having small contractions & small pushes :thumbsup:


Well, I'm going to have to call it a night. good luck molly and MM, puppy news for breakfast please :thumbup::biggrin:

Night all

Sh xx

*****cue first pup arriving******** :lol:


----------



## Molly's Mum

hiya, well her waters broke with a gush and they stink but nice and clear she still is ripping her bed to bits and hasn't started pushing yet 
love Rach x


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> Doing ok so far, just had text update, no puppies yet, but everything ok,
> Molly is only having small contractions & small pushes :thumbsup:


Thanx 4 letting us no, I gotta go bed soon! But I dnt wanna miss anything! x


----------



## Guest

Night shazach sleep well and speak soon 


Thats good rach your doing well we are here 

Alex you have to stay  how are your pups??


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hiya, well her waters broke with a gush and they stink but nice and clear she still is ripping her bed to bits and hasn't started pushing yet
> love Rach x


Blimmin hell Moll's...true boxer style :laugh:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

awwww bless her! mini mollys soon!!!!


----------



## kerrybramble

looks like it will be a whole 24 hrs she has been at it lol! thanks 4 update rach x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Blimmin hell Moll's...true boxer style :laugh:


hope she realises i have to go to work by 9 tomorrow , x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> hope she realises i have to go to work by 9 tomorrow , x


LOL she probably does...she just don't care xx:laugh:


----------



## kiera09

DevilDogz said:


> Night shazach sleep well and speak soon
> 
> Thats good rach your doing well we are here
> 
> Alex you have to stay  how are your pups??


I know I dnt wanna leave! They are all doing brilliantly thanx, they've gained 3-4 ozs! How r urs? xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

she's still not pushing is that ok


----------



## Guest

kiera09 said:


> I know I dnt wanna leave! They are all doing brilliantly thanx, they've gained 3-4 ozs! How r urs? xx


oh well you will have something to read in the morning 
Ours are great thanks all eyes open now and trying to woddle around 
Glad yours are doing well and gaining weight well done to you and coco


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she's still not pushing is that ok


What time was it her water's went MM ?
I would kinda have thought she would be pushing by now!
Is she ok in herself ?


----------



## crazycrest

Ok I just looked back & it was 11.30 so over an hour ago,
I f she's not pushing soon you might need to speak to your vet!
I think it's all ok cos she isn't pushing at all, but there's no way
of really telling without being able to see her!
maybe give the vet a call anyway to put your mind at rest, are they used to dealing with in whelp boxer's ?


----------



## Guest

god i am meant to be packing but with all this going on how can i!?


----------



## kerrybramble

hope molly ok! how you coping rach? as calm as you thought yu would xxx


----------



## ninja

billyboysmammy said:


> god i am meant to be packing but with all this going on how can i!?


thought you go tomorrow , x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> she's still not pushing is that ok


as long as shes not in destress and hasnt been pushing the entire time she should be fine but as CC said you could phone your vet to make sure? its hard to tell when we cant see her, but you know your girl, how is she?


----------



## kerrybramble

well im fightin a losin battle wiv my eyes to stay open lol


----------



## Akai-Chan

Any news?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> thought you go tomorrow , x


i do!   :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Molly's Mum

We Have A Boy


----------



## Guest

Wwwwoooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Guest

Woo Hoo about frigging time molly moo hehe congratualtions another 11 to come


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> We Have A Boy


Omg at last...well done you & Molly moo xxx:thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## Vixie

yay congratulations, well done Molly and Rach 

did she decorate your walls lol


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

yay!!!!  i lost the bet though  hope everythings going okay!


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> We Have A Boy


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:, xx


----------



## Akai-Chan

YAAAAAAAAAAAAY! Party time for the new baby BOY!

Call him Buster  (for finally busting out  Evenif he took his time about it )

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Molly's Mum

mu mum said the pup is abit cold, wat shall i do ?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> mu mum said the pup is abit cold, wat shall i do ?


They are always a bit cold to begin with cos of the soaking they get!
Have you got your heat pad ready in a cardboard box with a blanket?
I know your mum has one, so can you get that sorted for her please, for now
just keep it wrapped in a dry towel or blanket xx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> mu mum said the pup is abit cold, wat shall i do ?


you can wrap it in a towel and rub him if you have a heat pad you can put him on that to warm up,


----------



## Akai-Chan

I'm no expert so don;t take my word for it (you may be better off waiting for the experts ) but maybe rub the pup over with a towel or something to try and warm him up?

Peace
Akai-Chan

[EDIT] Oops Vixie you beat me to it :blush:


----------



## Molly's Mum

a boy 1lb

I cried like a baby, it was very hard though she struggled to get it out


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

beautiful picture <3


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> a boy 1lb
> 
> I cried like a baby, it was very hard though she struggled to get it out


AWW Sweet MM, It's very emotional alway's!
I am not surprised that took a while, it's massive :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> a boy 1lb
> 
> I cried like a baby, it was very hard though she struggled to get it out


you did say you would cry, the next ones should come easier, xx


----------



## Guest

Great picture that pup is massive :yikes: bless her we all get like that rach shows we care


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> a boy 1lb
> 
> I cried like a baby, it was very hard though she struggled to get it out


the first it usully thet most difficult for mum,the picture is beautiful congratulations, what a sweet boy  xxx theres no shame in crying its very emotional and rewarding and you have been waiting a long time to meet him xx


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> the first it usully thet most difficult for mum,the picture is beautiful congratulations, what a sweet boy  xxx theres no shame in crying its very emotional and rewarding and you have been waiting a long time to meet him xx


Agreed :thumbsup:
Ok Molly...time for us to meet the next one xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

he;s beautiful is it a good size x x x x I luv you guys xx x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> he;s beautiful is it a good size x x x x I luv you guys xx x x


we luv you too and so happy for you and glad you are sharing this with us  xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> he;s beautiful is it a good size x x x x I luv you guys xx x x


He sure is beautiful & a real good size too :thumbsup:
Book of the bitch say's 12-16 oz & he's bang in the middle :laugh:
Well done girl's the next one should be soon & easier xxx


----------



## Vixie

Akai-Chan said:


> I'm no expert so don;t take my word for it (you may be better off waiting for the experts ) but maybe rub the pup over with a towel or something to try and warm him up?
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan
> 
> [EDIT] Oops Vixie you beat me to it :blush:


haha CC beat us both lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

it was a lot harder than I thought


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> he;s beautiful is it a good size x x x x I luv you guys xx x x


In fact I am wrong, he is humungous at 1lb, that is 16 oz :thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> it was a lot harder than I thought


i thought it was Molly having the pups , x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> it was a lot harder than I thought


Yes the first is usually the worst, you can do this girl's,
we are all proud of ya & luv ya to bit's xxx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> it was a lot harder than I thought


it should be easier from here try not to worry you have both done a great job  xx lets look forward to the next pup


----------



## Akai-Chan

Good lord that's one huge pup:yikes: Not surprised she had trouble squeezing that one out 

Well done Molly! and well done Rach  Only 12 left to go now  (I stick by my estimate of 13 )

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Molly's Mum

if I put the pup on Molls teats it sucks lovely but mollys lick its non stop and gets it cold again what do I do


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> if I put the pup on Molls teats it sucks lovely but mollys lick its non stop and gets it cold again what do I do


Turn your heating on as long as pup is close to Molly's teat's
all should be ok until you're done xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

think she's thinking about having another 1


----------



## crazycrest

Akai-Chan said:


> Good lord that's one huge pup:yikes: Not surprised she had trouble squeezing that one out
> 
> Well done Molly! and well done Rach  Only 12 left to go now  (I stick by my estimate of 13 )
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


FFS I thought you were all about love & peace lol,
by your reckoning at this rate i'll still be sat here this time next week :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Seems i stared of the trend regarding 13 puppies


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> think she's thinking about having another 1


Yeah go Molly xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> think she's thinking about having another 1


good luck again  :thumbsup:


----------



## Akai-Chan

crazycrest said:


> FFS I thought you were all about love & peace lol,
> by your reckoning at this rate i'll still be sat here this time next week :laugh:


I am all about the love and peace (HIPPY!) but I can be naughty too when I want to  The naughty corner seems fun round these parts 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## crazycrest

Akai-Chan said:


> I am all about the love and peace (HIPPY!) but I can be naughty too when I want to  The naughty corner seems fun round these parts
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Flipping heck red hippy you can go off to the
unruly-girl-bad-bu**er-brat-camp if you really like :laugh:


----------



## Akai-Chan

crazycrest said:


> Flipping heck red hippy you can go off to the
> unruly-girl-bad-bu**er-brat-camp if you really like :laugh:


That made me giggle so much  now my OH is looking at me funny 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## crazycrest

Akai-Chan said:


> That made me giggle so much  now my OH is looking at me funny
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Just laugh at him & give him funny look's back :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

its making noises, i love it to bits already its so gorgeous, this is hard but amazing


----------



## Akai-Chan

crazycrest said:


> Just laugh at him & give him funny look's back :laugh::thumbsup:


Already on that 

Peace
Akai-Chan

[EDIT] Rach he's GORGEOUS! Bet you're dead proud of your Molly-Moo :thumbup:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> its making noises, i love it to bits already its so gorgeous, this is hard but amazing


bless ya, you wait til there is another 11 of them , x


----------



## Guest

pmsl! so pleased we are all agreeing on a BIG litter!

Sammy predicted 12 too!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> its making noises, i love it to bits already its so gorgeous, this is hard but amazing


aww he is such a cutie...I love them puppy noises...calling them
squinchers & thinking of Sammy xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl! so pleased we are all agreeing on a BIG litter!
> 
> Sammy predicted 12 too!


Yeah me and sammy started it everyone else has came over to the dark side haha


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Yeah me and sammy started it everyone else has came over to the dark side haha


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> its making noises, i love it to bits already its so gorgeous, this is hard but amazing


the love for them is instant isnt it :001_wub::001_wub: hes is so lovely, how is Molly doing now?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> its making noises, i love it to bits already its so gorgeous, this is hard but amazing


Wish I was there! Are you & Molly coping well xxx


----------



## Vixie

my daughter has just woken up coughing and crying so have to go to her if I don get back before morning, good luck an well done, sorry to rush off xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> my daughter has just woken up coughing and crying so have to go to her if I don get back before morning, good luck an well done, sorry to rush off xxx


Later vixie, hope little one is ok xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

molly is brill still panting, the pup wasn't breathing to begin with but soon got him going, you lot need to get some sleep x x x x


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Later vixie, hope little one is ok xxx:thumbsup:


thank you, talk to you soon xx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> thank you, talk to you soon xx


nite nite,
sleep well,  xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> molly is brill still panting, the pup wasn't breathing to begin with but soon got him going, you lot need to get some sleep x x x x


Bless that Molly, big hugs from me, you have learnt something MM 
Sleep will come later when we know you're all ok xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

molly is just thinking about pushing again, I wish you could all be here with me it's so amazing


----------



## Akai-Chan

Molly's Mum said:


> molly is brill still panting, the pup wasn't breathing to begin with but soon got him going, you lot need to get some sleep x x x x


Sleep? NEVER! Now she's started, I think we're here all night now 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> molly is just thinking about pushing again, I wish you could all be here with me it's so amazing


Good girl Molly, we're right here with you xxx


----------



## Guest

We are here coz we want to and incase you need a hand


----------



## Molly's Mum

were do I put the pup when the next one starts to come


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> were do I put the pup when the next one starts to come


It can stay in the box as long as its not down near her foo the last thing you need is a soaking wet pup some people move till another box but i belive you welping box is big enought to keep it in there, we only take out if the pup wont move from the foo area :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

thanks kez, he is just so scrummy and so big, I had to push back on her foo while she was pushing because he kept sliding back up


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> thanks kez, he is just so scrummy and so big, I had to push back on her foo while she was pushing because he kept sliding back up


Aww bless he is gorgouse our pups are only that size now :yikes: and they are 19days today


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> thanks kez, he is just so scrummy and so big, I had to push back on her foo while she was pushing because he kept sliding back up


Little bruiser, he is lovely & I would have given the same advice, sorry was
getting another coffee xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

think my little bruiser is going to have a brother or sister soon it's coming down


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> think my little bruiser is going to have a brother or sister soon it's coming down


Cool...come on little one & meet your brother, your mummy &
your loving humans xxx


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> think my little bruiser is going to have a brother or sister soon it's coming down


WooHoo come on i want it to be a girl called Kez  
You can do it molly and rach well done let us know when your done


----------



## Molly's Mum

molly is not too good at this pushing lark


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> molly is not too good at this pushing lark


Just as we expected really then lol...push ya posh moo :laugh:


----------



## Akai-Chan

Molly's Mum said:


> molly is not too good at this pushing lark


Hope you only have to draw the line at showing her how to pant and not how to push! 

Though I reckon that could be quite funny actually...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Molly's Mum

there is a lot of gunk isn't there, I am covered :drool:


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> there is a lot of gunk isn't there, I am covered :drool:


haha yes there is  dont you just love it your not wearing white trouser any more are you


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> there is a lot of gunk isn't there, I am covered :drool:


Eww MM really covered :laugh:


----------



## Vixie

haha yep gunk everywhere lol good luck with puppy no 2


----------



## crazycrest

Akai-Chan said:


> Hope you only have to draw the line at showing her how to pant and not how to push!
> 
> Though I reckon that could be quite funny actually...
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


LOL You missed the earlier post where MM was bearing down for Molly 
then :thumbdown:


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> haha yep gunk everywhere lol good luck with puppy no 2


Hey you're back :laugh: Everything ok with little 'un :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

we have a huge girlie


----------



## Akai-Chan

crazycrest said:


> LOL You missed the earlier post where MM was bearing down for Molly
> then :thumbdown:


Oh wait I remember that one, just slippedmy mind 

Also: Yay! Girl! Well done Molly and Rach 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> we have a huge girlie


Congratulations...way to go Molly xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> we have a huge girlie


I told you it was going to be a girl does that mean its called Kez 
well done to you and molly


----------



## Molly's Mum

she shot out, bless her.

Molly finally is finding her groove

I am loving it


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Hey you're back :laugh: Everything ok with little 'un :thumbsup:


she just wants to play  just took her back to bed again, I'm hping she stays there this time lol


Molly's Mum said:


> we have a huge girlie


woohoo thats great news, a lovely little girl :thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she shot out, bless her.
> 
> Molly finally is finding her groove
> 
> I am loving it


WOOHOO I never thought I'd hear those word's from you :thumbsup:
Fantastic job xxx:laugh:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> she shot out, bless her.
> 
> Molly finally is finding her groove
> 
> I am loving it


see we told you they would get easier, its so rewarding isnt it, I just love the birthing process :thumbsup:

Well done Molly Moo


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

yay 1 of each


----------



## Molly's Mum

little girl 12oz and she is just as gorgeous

x x x


----------



## Guest

awww what a beauty call her angel  seriously well done rach your doning really well and so is molly


----------



## Vixie

aww bless them they are so gorgeous xxxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> little girl 12oz and she is just as gorgeous
> 
> x x x


OMG She is totally beautiful, keep up the good work girl's,
I am proud of you both xxx:laugh:


----------



## Akai-Chan

Beautiful ^_^ And by the looks of it you're one dressing gown down too  The sacrifices we make for our pets eh? :001_tt2:

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Molly's Mum

me & molly have finally got puppies 

I so couldn't of done it without you guys :001_wub:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> me & molly have finally got puppies
> 
> I so couldn't of done it without you guys :001_wub:


congratulations hun you should be proud of the both of you and yes you could have done it without us but glad you didnt :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> me & molly have finally got puppies
> 
> I so couldn't of done it without you guys :001_wub:


we love it we were just as excited as you


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> me & molly have finally got puppies
> 
> I so couldn't of done it without you guys :001_wub:


Aww it's great to be a part of the birth of your first litter :thumbsup:
You could have done it blindfolded :drool:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

awwww! they look gawjus! molly looks like such a good mummy!


----------



## Molly's Mum

as you said the 2nd was a lot easier, it was the big brute how caused the problems, you should all see my dressing gown its all different colours and stinks !!!!!!

I'm not joking now but if she is having more than 2 more I will die


----------



## Molly's Mum

Miss Molly Moo is totally awesome


----------



## Akai-Chan

Molly's Mum said:


> as you said the 2nd was a lot easier, it was the big brute how caused the problems, you should all see my dressing gown its all different colours and stinks !!!!!!
> 
> I'm not joking now but if she is having more than 2 more I will die


Let's just hope Molly agrees with you and keeps her legs crossed after number 4 then 

Congrats to you both, you're doing a brilliant job 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> as you said the 2nd was a lot easier, it was the big brute how caused the problems, you should all see my dressing gown its all different colours and stinks !!!!!!
> 
> I'm not joking now but if she is having more than 2 more I will die


you will do great no matter how many she has  



Molly's Mum said:


> Miss Molly Moo is totally awesome


I totally agree and so are you :thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> as you said the 2nd was a lot easier, it was the big brute how caused the problems, you should all see my dressing gown its all different colours and stinks !!!!!!
> 
> I'm not joking now but if she is having more than 2 more I will die





Molly's Mum said:


> Miss Molly Moo is totally awesome


I bet it's a lovely shade of red/green ewww!!
The first is alway's the worst & most worrying, you done it :thumbsup:
Yeah!!! I totally agree...what an awesome girl you are Molly Moo,
sorry for calling you all them names earlier xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

tell you what I have my 15 year old son Jake with me and he has been a superstar


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> tell you what I have my 15 year old son Jake with me and he has been a superstar


Fair play Jake, well done lad for staying up & looking after your mum :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> tell you what I have my 15 year old son Jake with me and he has been a superstar


well done Jake as well :thumbsup: glad you have someone with you to help out


----------



## Molly's Mum

the big brute ears wiggle when he is feeding, we have some green stuff coming out is that ok


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> tell you what I have my 15 year old son Jake with me and he has been a superstar


aww bless him well done jake
he didnt do a me then a nearly pass out coz i did the first welp i saw
But i have seen some thing since then :yikes:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> the big brute ears wiggle when he is feeding, we have some green stuff coming out is that ok


Green stuff is fine now you have puppies xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

thank you

everything is fine now we have puppies


----------



## crazycrest

Ok what i really wanna know is...........
...............How are you coping with the crunch, chomp, squelch & slurp ?


----------



## Molly's Mum

we are starting again


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> thank you
> 
> everything is fine now we have puppies


LOL yep we can put the world to right's tomorrow..ok later...
now you have puppies xxx


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> we are starting again


Woop Woop this is soo good


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> we are starting again


Yeah...you go Molly girl, there's no stopping ya now you're 
in the swing of it, you are all coping fantastically xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

oh yes number three is on its way


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> oh yes number three is on its way


Vixie how many dogs do you have  i have always wondered and what breeds
Im sure rach wont mind me crashing her thread shes to excited about pups  :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> Vixie how many dogs do you have  i have always wondered and what breeds
> Im sure rach wont mind me crashing her thread shes to excited about pups  :thumbsup:


I have 6 dogs, 3 chihuahuas and 3 border collies


----------



## Molly's Mum

I'm sorry I can't remember who said it but pup 2 the ickle girl is called Angel

x x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> I'm sorry I can't remember who said it but pup 2 the ickle girl is called Angel
> 
> x x x


Kerry said it, great name its the name of my border collie girl :thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I'm sorry I can't remember who said it but pup 2 the ickle girl is called Angel
> 
> x x x


LOL we have number 1...big-bad-bu**er-brutus...with wiggly ears!

Number 2...sweet-goodest-angel-girl...

Come on number 3...we love ya already xxx:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> I have 6 dogs, 3 chihuahuas and 3 border collies


Aww border collie one of my fav breed i love the blue merels omg how silly am i yes i know you do becuase i love you one on your profile haha
I cant say much about chihu as never owned one but i bet there brill


Molly's Mum said:


> I'm sorry I can't remember who said it but pup 2 the ickle girl is called Angel
> 
> x x x


yaya i said it thanks      made my day you have :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

well that makes it even better - Angel it is x x


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> Aww border collie one of my fav breed i love the blue merels omg how silly am i yes i know you do becuase i love you one on your profile haha
> I cant say much about chihu as never owned one but i bet there brill


from talking to your mum chihuahuas sound very much like cresties personality wise lol they are fab little dogs with BIG personalities :thumbsup: 



Molly's Mum said:


> well that makes it even better - Angel it is x x


great choice  xxx


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> from talking to your mum chihuahuas sound very much like cresties personality wise lol they are fab little dogs with BIG personalities :thumbsup:
> 
> great choice  xxx


I always thought they would be so brill little things 

Im so glad you choose my name  coz im the PF angel :laugh:


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> from talking to your mum chihuahuas sound very much like cresties personality wise lol they are fab little dogs with BIG personalities :thumbsup:
> 
> great choice  xxx


Yeah all that & with filthy habit's grrrr!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> from talking to your mum chihuahuas sound very much like cresties personality wise lol they are fab little dogs with BIG personalities :thumbsup:
> 
> great choice  xxx


sounds like it to me! I grew up with chi's and me mam still has 2! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

so how many are we up to? been packing like a good girl so missed alot!


----------



## crazycrest

billyboysmammy said:


> so how many are we up to? been packing like a good girl so missed alot!


Only 2 & number 3 on the way shortly :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> so how many are we up to? been packing like a good girl so missed alot!


first born is a male
second born was female i named her angel 

we think 3 is on the way


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> Only 2 & number 3 on the way shortly :thumbsup:


WOOOOO! yay!


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> I always thought they would be so brill little things


yep they think they are huge dogs though lol


crazycrest said:


> Yeah all that & with filthy habit's grrrr!!! :thumbdown:


pmsk yep filthy habits and all  


billyboysmammy said:


> sounds like it to me! I grew up with chi's and me mam still has 2! :thumbsup:


great arent they I grew up with them as well and had to have my own when I was old enough and I could never be without one in my family now :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

hope number 3 is coming into the worls as we speak


----------



## crazycrest

I have been toying with the idea of a tiny for ages now, but still
very much undecided over chi or pom, swaying toward's the pom cos
I just love the wolf sable...hmmm..one day


----------



## Akai-Chan

Completely off topic, butWHY is my neighbour practicing flute (very badly may i add) at 4am?!?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> I have been toying with the idea of a tiny for ages now, but still
> very much undecided over chi or pom, swaying toward's the pom cos
> I just love the wolf sable...hmmm..one day


nah it has to be long coat chihuahua for me, I like poms but chihuahuas are just the best but then I am biased   lots of different colour coats as well lol


----------



## Vixie

Akai-Chan said:


> Completely off topic, butWHY is my neighbour practicing flute (very badly may i add) at 4am?!?
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


:closedeyes: now that would really bug me :angry:


----------



## Molly's Mum

number 3 just arrived feet bloody first I am shaking


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> nah it has to be long coat chihuahua for me, I like poms but chihuahuas are just the best but then I am biased   lots of different colour coats as well lol


Well as I say, still undecided. To be quite honest I only ever seem to see
the fawn coloured chi's about, there are not many here & if I'm at a show
I'm alway's too bust with the cresteds to go see...must look up 
chihuahua colour's xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> number 3 just arrived feet bloody first I am shaking


you OK, you are doing such a wonderful job, is the pup OK?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> number 3 just arrived feet bloody first I am shaking


Hey it's ok...calm down, you've done it & it's here now xxx


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> number 3 just arrived feet bloody first I am shaking


Well done your doing great keep carm 
girl or boy


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> I have been toying with the idea of a tiny for ages now, but still
> very much undecided over chi or pom, swaying toward's the pom cos
> I just love the wolf sable...hmmm..one day


one of my mums chihuahuas is a fawn sable with a black mask, and his litter mate (passed away in jan) was a red sable :thumbsup:

hehe just food for thought


----------



## Guest

oooh congrats number 3!


----------



## Molly's Mum

its a boy and he is lovely


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Well as I say, still undecided. To be quite honest I only ever seem to see
> the fawn coloured chi's about, there are not many here & if I'm at a show
> I'm alway's too bust with the cresteds to go see...must look up
> chihuahua colour's xxx:thumbsup:


I have a black and white a sable and a blue fawn, I also love the black and tan ones, and there are many others as well, the merles are lovely as also


----------



## crazycrest

billyboysmammy said:


> one of my mums chihuahuas is a fawn sable with a black mask, and his litter mate (passed away in jan) was a red sable :thumbsup:
> 
> hehe just food for thought


Pics please bbm


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> its a boy and he is lovely


woohoo well done  this is so amazing im so glad we can share this time with you

is your little lad still up bless him


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> its a boy and he is lovely


congratulations :thumbsup: welcome to the world little boy  xx


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> I have a black and white a sable and a blue fawn, I also love the black and tan ones, and there are many others as well, the merles are lovely as well


Merle chihuahua's...That's it settled then :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> its a boy and he is lovely


Welcome little man, look forward to meeting you xxx:laugh:


----------



## Akai-Chan

Welcome to the world little boy  You're already loved very very much 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Merle chihuahua's...That's it settled then :laugh::thumbsup:


haha yep I want a merle as well, so gorgeous


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> I have a black and white a sable and a blue fawn, I also love the black and tan ones, and there are many others as well, the merles are lovely as also


hehe mums other is a black, My first was a black too, and my ex MIL has a black n tan  :lol:



crazycrest said:


> Pics please bbm


 pmsl! i wish i could - i am mrs techophobe! canny work it out at all! my camera doesnt like me!

thinking about it... gonna get my topgun to sort it for me when i get back of hols! :thumbsup:



Molly's Mum said:


> its a boy and he is lovely


CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Molly's Mum

big boy weighed in at 15 oz - my god no wonder she was so big


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> haha yep I want a merle as well, so gorgeous


not meaning to be contravercial - and completly hijak - but havent they been declared as unregisterable by the KC due to serious health problems?


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> big boy weighed in at 15 oz - my god no wonder she was so big


excellent news!

only 10 to go now! :devil:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> big boy weighed in at 15 oz - my god no wonder she was so big


Blimmin hell Moll's that's some size puppy :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> big boy weighed in at 15 oz - my god no wonder she was so big


they are some gorgeous healthy chunky pups just how we like um :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> haha yep I want a merle as well, so gorgeous


I want them i really am going to get one now wow i have never seen on tha colour :eek6: 
DDs is in love


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> haha yep I want a merle as well, so gorgeous


I am loving that little one in the bottom pic....scrummy x:thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

billyboysmammy said:


> not meaning to be contravercial - and completly hijak - but havent they been declared as unregisterable by the KC due to serious health problems?


not sure I have only just come across them the other day so havent had the chance to research them yet? will have a look what I can find over the weekend right I'm back to Mollys pups :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> I am loving that little one in the bottom pic....scrummy x:thumbsup:


thats the one I like lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

didn;t like it coming out feet first


----------



## Vixie

sorry for taking over your thread MM, back to your gorgeous pups


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

15!!! hes a bit of a bruiser! lol bless her!


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> thats the one I like lol


That has a major cute factor about it & merle has alway's been my
favourite canine coat colour...pretty puppy xx:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

yep apologies for the hijac!

come on mm only 10 more


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> didn;t like it coming out feet first


it can be off putting but they usually come out OK was it breach or just feet first?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> didn;t like it coming out feet first


Aww is he ok? More to the point..are you ok xxx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> That has a major cute factor about it & merle has alway's been my
> favourite canine coat colour...pretty puppy xx:thumbsup:


I love merles, my youngest collie is a blue merle :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

right off to do more packing! wont be long x


----------



## Molly's Mum

he came out feet first, think she is ready to have another 1,


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> right off to do more packing! wont be long x


ok see you soon  have fun 



Molly's Mum said:


> he came out feet first, think she is ready to have another 1,


Oh i hope  good luck

:thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> he came out feet first, think she is ready to have another 1,


Oh boy...keep at it Molly Moo, you are doing a wonderful job xxx


----------



## Vixie

aww great number 4 wants to make and appearance


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup: im well excited


----------



## Akai-Chan

Molly's Mum said:


> he came out feet first, think she is ready to have another 1,


She doesn;t waste time, does she?  Come on, number 4!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> :thumbsup: im well excited and :yawning:


haha same here I have to be up in 2 hours I dont think there is much point in going to bed now lol but this is so much better than sleep :thumbsup: lol


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> haha same here I have to be up in 2 hours I dont think there is much point in going to bed now lol but this is so much better than sleep :thumbsup: lol


:thumbsup:i agree


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

please be a girl!!...called foxy...


----------



## Guest

Does this silence mean we have a newbie being helped into the world


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> Does this silence mean we have a newbie being helped into the world


I hope so, I'm really looking forward to knowing how many she has :thumbsup:


----------



## Agility Springer

So sorry i missed t+he first +three!! come on number four, well done mollyy  oooh im excited xx


----------



## Akai-Chan

DevilDogz said:


> Does this silence mean we have a newbie being helped into the world


We can only hope so 

Come on Rach and Molly, you can do it no problem 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> Does this silence mean we have a newbie being helped into the world


lets hope so :thumbsup:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

she is trying, arent you guys tired


----------



## Agility Springer

Well done Rach, sounds like your dong an amazing job!! come on number 4


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she is trying, arent you guys tired


Aww come on Moll's...nearly there sweet girl xxx


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> she is trying, arent you guys tired


awww bless her  this is so much better than sleep i would be gutted if i had missed it since i have joined this forum every new breeder i have sat up with this thread is nearly as fast as the candy one haha


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

ive been sleeping all day....roll on puppy number 4...*.cough*foxy*cough*


----------



## Agility Springer

foxxy cleopatra said:


> ive been sleeping all day....roll on puppy number 4...*.cough*foxy*cough*


haha how many people have you dropped your name on


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

almost every thread......no one cares! *cries*


----------



## Molly's Mum

molly is very tired and falling asleep is that ok


----------



## canuckjill

finally caught up what great excitement looking forward to the rest be it 1 or 10.. congrats to everyone for their huge support of MM and molly, and a big well done to MM and Molly....Jill


----------



## Agility Springer

foxxy cleopatra said:


> almost every thread......no one cares! *cries*


 awww, lol


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> molly is very tired and falling asleep is that ok


Take her out for a pee, get her going again MM, sleeping is ok i guess,
but you could do with this over & done with for you & for Moll's xxx


----------



## Guest

Has she had a drink.? And she can go a while before the next one they might not all be as quick as this  xx


----------



## Akai-Chan

Molly's Mum said:


> molly is very tired and falling asleep is that ok


Probably just getting some energy back, I don;t blame her! must be massively stressful!

She'll wake up when she's ready and give you some more babies 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Molly's Mum

she has started gently pushing now


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> she has started gently pushing now


Oh bless her lets hope that she gets it out soon


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she has started gently pushing now


Ok come on then number 4....about time you met everyone xxx


----------



## Agility Springer

Molly's Mum said:


> she has started gently pushing now


Come on molly sweetheart


----------



## Vixie

come on Molly girl you can do it


----------



## Molly's Mum

she;s shivering a bit is that ok


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she;s shivering a bit is that ok


Yep just the start of more contraction's i should think xxx


----------



## Guest

Shevering is very normal  Your doing great i just ate an orange and am now not tiered hehe so no need to worry about me falling asleep


----------



## crazycrest

Hey MM, now's the time to get the ice cream xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

i have felt one puppy move from her tummy into position so hopefully not too long now, she is so tired


----------



## Agility Springer

Molly's Mum said:


> i have felt one puppy move from her tummy into position so hopefully not too long now, she is so tired


Aw bless her, give her a hug from us all


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> i have felt one puppy move from her tummy into position so hopefully not too long now, she is so tired


see if she needs a drink and like *CC* said the ice cream will do her good right about now and give her a bit more energy  xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> i have felt one puppy move from her tummy into position so hopefully not too long now, she is so tired


Aww the poor love, it's been a long day for her!
Get her some of the ice cream when you get a minute now,
it is good for energy as well as calcium, which she might need
about now xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

got her some icecream


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> got her some icecream


Brilliant, hopefully that will give her the boost she need's to carry on
& bring the calcium level up too xxx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> got her some icecream


is she eating it?


----------



## Molly's Mum

yep she defo has more pups inside I can feel one


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> yep she defo has more pups inside I can feel one


Aww bless she may have more just to be aware i could only feel one more and then diva had 4more after that one we could feel none and she still had the 3 
They tuck them selves away haha your doing so well


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yep she defo has more pups inside I can feel one


Great, let her have as much as she want's of ice cream & see if she
will go into garden for a pee, it will do her the world of good to get cooler, some fresh air & hopefully she will knuckle back down to her job, you
don't really want her sleeping if you can avoid it, I think that will just slow
you up too much & that won't be good for Molly, she need's to get it 
over with now as soon as she can, poor girl xxx


----------



## Akai-Chan

DevilDogz said:


> Aww bless she may have more just to be aware i could only feel one more and then diva had 4more after that one we could feel none and she still had the 3
> They tuck them selves away haha your doing so well


Shhhh, we don't want to give her heart attack just yet 

So, how many babies everyone? The betting office is now OPEN for business 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> yep she defo has more pups inside I can feel one


you are doing so well you must be exhausted by now, good luck with the next little one xxxx


----------



## crazycrest

Yep I bet the both of you are...they weren't wrong when they said
"slow whelper's", were they :sad: I hope you can get the rest out soon,
I think poor Molly's probably had quite enough now.
You really have done well our MM...I take my hat off to ya xxx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

anything happening?


----------



## canuckjill

maybe something is happening another baby....Jill


----------



## Guest

She on the phone to mum 
I think there is retained placentas that are stuck they will be back in aminute


----------



## Akai-Chan

canuckjill said:


> maybe something is happening another baby....Jill


Hopefully 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## canuckjill

keep us updated now we're worried?? let us know when you can....Jill


----------



## Guest

canuckjill said:


> keep us updated now we're worried?? let us know when you can....Jill


No dont worry there coming out molly is pushing at the same time it all sounds good


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> She on the phone to mum
> I think there is retained placentas that are stuck they will be back in aminute


hopefully she will deliver them soon or have the injection from the vet to get things moving again :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

thanks for letting us know DD


----------



## Guest

No the cords are all hanging out of her foo so they might be holding pups up, she helping Molly pass them


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> No the cords are all hanging out of her foo so they might be holding pups up, she helping Molly pass them


sending positive vibes to molly


----------



## canuckjill

Thanks for the info DD now I'm breathing easier. Here I am thousands of miles away and worrying like MM is my closest friend. But you guys care so much its contagious....Jill


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> No the cords are all hanging out of her foo so they might be holding pups up, she helping Molly pass them


its good that she can still see the cords :thumbsup: is MM OK?


----------



## Guest

There is defo a pup in there rach can feel it and Molly has now started to push again


----------



## Guest

Rach is ok she is doing really well shes so carm and doing everything shes told 
She has the big blockege out and molly is contracting again


----------



## Guest

All 3 placenta from the 3 already born are now out so there is nothing in the way 

well done rach


----------



## canuckjill

Thats good staying carm and very focused sending good vibes....Jill
ps Thats great news thanks DD


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> Rach is ok she is doing really well shes so carm and doing everything shes told
> She has the big blockege out and molly is contracting again


thats great news :thumbsup: well done to all concerned xx


----------



## Akai-Chan

Well done Rach! Roll on puppy number 4 

If the placentas are out now, doesn't that make it crunching slurping time?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Agility Springer

Ah well done Rach and moll, come on number 4


----------



## ninja

Akai-Chan said:


> Well done Rach! Roll on puppy number 4
> 
> If the placentas are out now, doesn't that make it crunching slurping time?
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


haha thats what i was just thinking , x


----------



## Guest

The slurping and the crunching is normally when they pull them out the selves and eat them 
Rach did give them to molly to eat as they are good for a bitch but its not quite the same noise haha


----------



## crazycrest

Akai-Chan said:


> Well done Rach! Roll on puppy number 4
> 
> If the placentas are out now, doesn't that make it crunching slurping time?
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


There was no crunching/slurping hahaha!!! 
moll's just swallowed them like a lady :thumbsup:
3 placenta's out for 3 pups born & Molly is shaking & contracting
slightly 
MM did a fantastic job there, they can take some drawing down these slippery, slimy placenta's & she coped with it all brilliantly xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

right she is panting again and starting gentle shivers so I guess she is getting ready to deliver the other pup OMG


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> right she is panting again and starting gentle shivers so I guess she is getting ready to deliver the other pup OMG


Hey no need to start panicing now,,,you did great back there xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> There was no crunching/slurping hahaha!!!
> moll's just swallowed them like a lady :thumbsup:
> 3 placenta's out for 3 pups born & Molly is shaking & contracting
> slightly
> MM did a fantastic job there, thjey can take some drawing down these slippery, slimy placenta's & she coped with it all brilliantly xx


shes been fantastic through this entire whelp, and you have been a fantastic help to her as well


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> right she is panting again and starting gentle shivers so I guess she is getting ready to deliver the other pup OMG


you will do great, you have been brilliant so far and will be all the way through :thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> shes been fantastic through this entire whelp, and you have been a fantastic help to her as well


You know what vixie...It's been a pleasure to help someone that I now
see as a friend, she is one lovely person xx:thumbsup:
Come on Molly Moo...you're doing great too xx


----------



## canuckjill

hooray next pup on its way. Job well done to all you fantastic people and molly of course. Rach I hope I could do what you did in that situation...Jill


----------



## Akai-Chan

DevilDogz said:


> The slurping and the crunching is normally when they pull them out the selves and eat them
> Rach did give them to molly to eat as they are good for a bitch but its not quite the same noise haha


Ah ok i was mistaken, woops! I do that from time to time! Rats are my expertise, not dogs I;m afraid 

Come on Molly and MM  Puppy number 4!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## crazycrest

canuckjill said:


> Thanks for the info DD now I'm breathing easier. Here I am thousands of miles away and worrying like MM is my closest friend. But you guys care so much its contagious....Jill


Hey jill...thank you, that is lovely xx:laugh:


----------



## Guest

There is another puppy a big male.!!

Rach has gone to sort things out but will be back to update as soon as she has sorted out what needs to be done  xx


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> There is another puppy a big male.!!
> 
> Rach has gone to sort things out but will be back to update as soon as she has sorted out what needs to be done  xx


Wooooo congratulations puppy number 4!!!  are we expecting anymore?

Thanks for the update


----------



## Guest

Not sure if there anymore
But all pups and there placenta`s are out  
We will just have to wait and see hehe she was scanned at 4 but we all know what them scans are like x


----------



## Molly's Mum

another big boy 1lb exactly - cc you saved the pups and probably molly life words are not enough x x x x x


----------



## canuckjill

She looked pretty big for 4 me I think 7....Jill ps but I bet MM and Molly think 4's enough at this point


----------



## Guest

gosh there huge arent they :yikes: 
or are only that big now hehe


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

yayyyy!!!


----------



## Akai-Chan

Glad he's out ^_^ I think I'm gonna toddle off to bed and get some shuteye now 

Will be back to catch up later though!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Freyja

Congratulations Molly and Mollysmum. 

Its just taken me half an hour to catch up on whats happend during the night. Well done to everyone who stayed up to help. I hope you're all here for me in 3 weeks time.


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> another big boy 1lb exactly - cc you saved the pups and probably molly life words are not enough x x x x x


She just poped up the road to shop for some coffee she will be back.!!
But remember you did all the hard work well do girl


----------



## Vixie

congratulations on pup 4 and I;m so glad all of them and Mollty as
are doing greatxxxx you have doneamazing ly well tonight and its been great being a part of it, I have to and wake my boy up now but I will be back sson to see how things are going,

well dome CC for helpig her through a tricky situation as welll xx


----------



## Vixie

Freyja said:


> Congratulations Molly and Mollysmum.
> 
> Its just taken me half an hour to catch up on whats happend during the night. Well done to everyone who stayed up to help. I hope you're all here for me in 3 weeks time.


of course :thumbsup:


----------



## ninja

Freyja said:


> Congratulations Molly and Mollysmum.
> 
> Its just taken me half an hour to catch up on whats happend during the night. Well done to everyone who stayed up to help. I hope you're all here for me in 3 weeks time.


yes but can she have them during the day , x


----------



## Guest

Frayja i will be of course i think i was the first person on the forum you told
i would never miss it


----------



## crazycrest

Ok I am back from shop with another jar of coffee...
...I have drunk three quarter's of a jar since my text at 7.00
yesterday morning OMG no wonder I been peeing for England all night :laugh:
How's it going MM ? You ok ? xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> another big boy 1lb exactly - cc you saved the pups and probably molly life words are not enough x x x x x


Hey you did that all by yourself MM, I just directed you the best
way I knew how, calmly & gently...you did good xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

we are ok, she's still has 1 pup in there though


----------



## Freyja

kira99 said:


> yes but can she have them during the day , x


Out of 4 litters I've only haad one born during the day. Whippets are supposed to be quick whelpers. I think our quickest was 10 puppies in 9 hours. She was mated early in the morning and her breeder once told me that if you mate them in the morning the pups will be born during the day although thats never worked for me. They are due on a saturday if that helps but I've had 3 litters early and 1 litter late so far .

Right I'm of to work see you all later keep up the good work Molly.


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> we are ok, she's still has 1 pup in there though


as long as she isnt pushing and nothing is coming your fine
When shes pushing and nothing is happening thats when to worry


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> we are ok, she's still has 1 pup in there though


Ok more ice cream & up & about again if you can xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

she losing quite a bit of blood


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she losing quite a bit of blood


How much blood ? Like a very heavy season ?
Probably very normal if that amount for the size of dog xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

really are you sure, she didn't with the other pups


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> really are you sure, she didn't with the other pups


No I am not sure, is it lot's of fresh blood or green tinged ?


----------



## Vixie

hi I'm back, just caught up its usual to have some blood loss but if its a lot them maybe a call to the vets  xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

green tinged


----------



## crazycrest

Ok I am wondering if it may be because all the placenta's & next pup
came pretty much together! Was there much blood at all after the pups?
Could be the blood from placental detachment that didn't come with first 3 xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> green tinged


Sound's ok to me...read last post xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

there was hardly any blood with the first 3


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> there was hardly any blood with the first 3


Yes I think that's because their placenta's didn't come away & you
had to pull them, makes perfect sense xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Ok I am wondering if it may be because all the placenta's & next pup
> came pretty much together! Was there much blood at all after the pups?
> Could be the blood from placental detachment that didn't come with first 3 xx


sounds like the possible reason to me as well


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> sounds like the possible reason to me as well


Very feasible & makes perfect sense once I had time to think,
getting tired now lol xx:yikes:


----------



## Molly's Mum

its slowing down now


----------



## Agility Springer

Your doing so well Rach, and molly, and everyone who is staying awake.

xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> its slowing down now


Good...I do think it was just because the pup's were born & 
the placenta's retained...give me a kick & I'll wake up...
...no more scares please xxx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Very feasible & makes perfect sense once I had time to think,
> getting tired now lol xx:yikes:


yes the placentas were probably blocking all the blood from the first three as well as pup number 4 so i think your right, tired or not are making perfect sense  xx will you be able to sleep during the day today at all?


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> its slowing down now


thats great news xx


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> yes the placentas were probably blocking all the blood from the first three as well as pup number 4 so i think your right, tired or not are making perfect sense  xx will you be able to sleep during the day today at all?


I will get a couple of hour's if I need to...Kez is more likely to
crash than me though bless her...Should be ok...plenty coffee xx:thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> I will get a couple of hour's if I need to...Kez is more likely to
> crash than me though bless her...Should be ok...plenty coffee xx:thumbsup:


I almost nodded off just now but I had set the alarm for 6:45 so it stopped me lol luckily 

I bet we all sleep well tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> I almost nodded off just now but I had set the alarm for 6:45 so it stopped me lol luckily
> 
> I bet we all sleep well tonight :thumbsup:


Aww & you got little ones too OMG!!!
That's sound's like a blimmin good idea to me xx:thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

right you were spot on mrs its nigh on stopped now - talk about panic thought she was bleeding to death. righ with have one more i think molls is just starting to pant last pup was born 6.15 so plenty of time


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> right you were spot on mrs its nigh on stopped now - talk about panic thought she was bleeding to death. righ with have one more i think molls is just starting to pant last pup was born 6.15 so plenty of time


Blimmin good job too, you had me going there! :yikes:
Good girl Molly, you've been a little treasure...not long now girl xx:thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

we have a little girl - called Sammy x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> we have a little girl - called Sammy x x x


WOOHOO that was quick going Molly Moo...well done xx:thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> we have a little girl - called Sammy x x x


aww thats wonderful and what a lovely name to give her, aspecilal little puppy indeed :thumbsup: xxxx


----------



## Guest

awwwwww thats just lovely! i feel quite teery over that! so sweet x


----------



## canuckjill

aww thats great. do you feel anymore MM....Jill


----------



## Guest

wow congratulations  thats 5 just another 6 to go  

well done rach you have been so good


----------



## Molly's Mum

she is a special puppy with a very special name, I hope nobody minds. She's not so little though 15oz


----------



## Vixie

I thinkits a lovely gesture, I'm sure no one will mid  xxx


----------



## Agility Springer

Molly's Mum said:


> we have a little girl - called Sammy x x x


Well done to you both, and what a lovely gesture naming the pup sammy, your a superstar!!!! xxxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she is a special puppy with a very special name, I hope nobody minds. She's not so little though 15oz


Blimmin-big-bu**er-boxer-babies lol I love 'em, never having
one & going through all that though hahaha! :thumbsup:
Sammy is lovely, Sunny would be equally as good xx


----------



## Guest

hehe just a few more now girl


----------



## crazycrest

billyboysmammy said:


> hehe just a few more now girl


Bad a** bbm, you still here? Thought you had a holiday to go on :laugh:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> we have a little girl - called Sammy x x x


Did you get a placenta with this one ?:thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

am I done now ???


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> Bad a** bbm, you still here? Thought you had a holiday to go on :laugh:


will be leaving at 6ish this evening! 

you'll have to put up with me for a while yet


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> am I done now ???


LOL Are ya??? Who know's! Can you feel any more ? xxx


----------



## crazycrest

billyboysmammy said:


> will be leaving at 6ish this evening!
> 
> you'll have to put up with me for a while yet


Well I hope you have the most fantastic time, when you get there xx:thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

ive had a good feel around don't think I can feel one but i'm not expert


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> ive had a good feel around don't think I can feel one but i'm not expert


I find it difficult to tell on my smaller girl's, guess we will
just have to wait & see :thumbsup:
How's our clever mummy? xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> am I done now ???


Looking back this reminded me of the kids.....
........" are we there yet", gave me quite a chuckle :laugh:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> ive had a good feel around don't think I can feel one but i'm not expert


just keep a close eye on her for the next few hours, if there is no sign of another pup and Molly is well in herself then all should be fine  xx congratulations again


----------



## Vixie

billyboysmammy said:


> will be leaving at 6ish this evening!
> 
> you'll have to put up with me for a while yet


hope you have a great time on your holiday when you get there  :thumbsup:


----------



## waggytailsstore

Molly's Mum said:


> ive had a good feel around don't think I can feel one but i'm not expert


Fabulous, came straight on here this morning, well done Molly and MM you must all be tired, gonna take me hours to read back over the last 150 pages! What's the final count or is she still going? Thoughts are with you!


----------



## Molly's Mum

she's having a bowl of ice cream, well deserved I say. I've just had a damn good cry as I thought we were going to get into trouble but that's to a certain lady she save the day. I cant explain how I feel maybe later on....

Thank you isn't enough and I shall be doing it my own way in a few days. Without my friends I would not of got through the last couple of days, to each and every one of you. I love you dearly x x x x


----------



## canuckjill

congrats on the 5 pups I've gotta go to bed will check later to see if Molly popped out a couple more just to surprise you....Jill


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she's having a bowl of ice cream, well deserved I say. I've just had a damn good cry as I thought we were going to get into trouble but that's to a certain lady she save the day. I cant explain how I feel maybe later on....
> 
> Thank you isn't enough and I shall be doing it my own way in a few days. Without my friends I would not of got through the last couple of days, to each and every one of you. I love you dearly x x x x


Definitely well deserved, she was such a good girl even through
the nasty bit's bless her!
I say you should get a rest while you can MM, even if you're just laid on the sofa with a watchful eye on your clever girl & her newborn's!
Hey! That's what friend's are for & we love you too xxx


----------



## crazycrest

canuckjill said:


> congrats on the 5 pups I've gotta go to bed will check later to see if Molly popped out a couple more just to surprise you....Jill


Night jill & thank's for being there xx:thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> she's having a bowl of ice cream, well deserved I say. I've just had a damn good cry as I thought we were going to get into trouble but that's to a certain lady she save the day. I cant explain how I feel maybe later on....
> 
> Thank you isn't enough and I shall be doing it my own way in a few days. Without my friends I would not of got through the last couple of days, to each and every one of you. I love you dearly x x x x


all the emotion and the tiredness will make you cry its not a bad thing, it can be therapeutic to cry at times 

We wouldnt have been anywhere else but here with you, well done and congratulations to you and Molly again  xxx

And well done again to CC for helping you at your most worried time xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

I am going to sign off for a bit, I need to sort molls and myself for that matter. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.

x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I am going to sign off for a bit, I need to sort molls and myself for that matter. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> x x x


Speak later MM, get some rest if you can, I know you probably won't sleep, but put your feet up for a bit once you've got everything sorted xxx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> I am going to sign off for a bit, I need to sort molls and myself for that matter. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> x x x


OK hun, hope you manage to get some rest and Molly too xxxx speak to you soon


----------



## kerrybramble

well done guys! cant believe i missed them all! congrats rach, my turn next! :-s


----------



## Lumpy

Yay - puppies

I had to give up and go to bed at 1.00 am or I knew I'd be too tired to function at work today. I only just missed the first boy being born

Well done to everyone who stayed up with Molly and Rach - it is so lovely to read all the supportive comments and feel the love and concern coming through. This is a very special site. What a lovely idea to call one of the bundles of gorgeousness Sammy.

Clever Molly - such big fur babies - not suprised you didn't want to part with them. 

Big hugs to Molly, Rach and their new fur family xxx


----------



## Agility Springer

I loved reading through and being here as the last two came, you did a fantastic job rach, well done molly, hope she enjoys her ice cream  xxxxx

Get some rest xxxx


----------



## purrlover

ive got lost in this thread! how many pups did molly have?


----------



## ninja

purrlover said:


> ive got lost in this thread! how many pups did molly have?


she had 5 puppies :thumbsup:, x


----------



## noushka05

Finally..theyre Here!!:thumbup: Congratulations! & well done to all those who helped through the night!!:thumbsup:

5 puppies...now i bet im only allowed 1 for my collection  xxx


----------



## ninja

kerrybramble said:


> well done guys! cant believe i missed them all! congrats rach, my turn next! :-s


an early evening birth would be good , x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I am going to sign off for a bit, I need to sort molls and myself for that matter. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> x x x


well done to you and Molly :thumbup:,
and to everybody else that stayed up :thumbsup:,
going to work now :eek6:, x


----------



## kiera09

So sorry I missed it - But I was literally falling asleep by 12.30! CONGRATULAIONS!!!!! Well done both of u! 5 wot a lovely number! I so wanted u to have 16! Nevermind! ASAP get sum photos up! I bet they're lush!! Give Molly a big kiss frm me-she's done really well! xx xx xx


----------



## peppapug

congratulations! Can't wait for the pictures. I hope you all get some rest


----------



## Shazach

Congratulations!!! 5 pups 

The pictures were lovely, thank you for sharing them.
Hope you are having a rest now 

Sh xx


----------



## kiera09

I see the ice cream worked, bless her! Coco was falling asleep to, so glad everything went to plan! xx


----------



## kiera09

Vixie said:


> haha yep I want a merle as well, so gorgeous


OMG How cute is this pup! Can I have him? pleeeease! xx


----------



## cav

WOOO HOOO WELL DONE MOLLY!:thumbsup:

So sorry i missed but you had lots of love and support on the forum:thumbsup:

you and molly did a great job carnt wait to see more pics

try get some rest:thumbsup:


----------



## Hb-mini

Wooohoooo!!! Well done Molly and well done Rach!! 5 beautiful pups!!! Great great news!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## ad_1980

You had the puppies?! Aw i missed it. Can someone tell me what mollly had? I don't want to go all the way back on this thread - i have to get ready for work shortly lol

5 puppies i know that much - i was really hoping for 13 lol! But yeah, 5 puppies wooo! How many boys/girls? Are they all ok? PICTURES


----------



## Hb-mini

ad_1980 said:


> You had the puppies?! Aw i missed it. Can someone tell me what mollly had? I don't want to go all the way back on this thread - i have to get ready for work shortly lol
> 
> 5 puppies i know that much - i was really hoping for 13 lol! But yeah, 5 puppies wooo! How many boys/girls? Are they all ok? PICTURES


I think she had 3 boys and 2 girls!


----------



## vizzy24

Ah bless congratulations 5 is a great number much more managable than 12 lol. Cant wait to see the pics. What colours are they?


----------



## crazycrest

A little update for you all :thumbsup:
At 10.15 this morning Molly delivered puppy number 6 :laugh:
A bit of a surprise Rach said! Another little boy 13oz.
That takes the total to 6 puppies 4 boy's 2 girl's.
I don't know the colour's except to say that I think the first 2
were red & white.
Molly's vet is going out at 4pm to check that Molly & babies
are all fine & doing well...It sure was a long day xxx


----------



## archiebaby

just had to read through and catch up
well done molly and rach and cc, what a lovely outcome , 6 little babies:thumbsup:


----------



## kerrybramble

awww she was right! she had six! well done molly moo!


----------



## Lumpy

Molly must be exhausted poor love. Ah - six beautiful fur babies - much easier to look after than 12 but as they are so nice and chunky I guess she could have had 12 much smaller pups

Hope you and Molly are having a good rest, Rach?

Big congratulatory hugs from me and my fur family xx


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*CONGRATULATIONS

6 lovely litttle (well not that little) Boxer pups.

Well Done to all who stayed up all night! Glad all seemed to go well 
An mum & pups fine.

MM sounds like you did wonderfully well :thumbsup:*


----------



## kiera09

OMG Congratulations on ur 6th pup!  Well I said 6-8, Maybe theres more! 
You must all be shattered! I bet when the vets been and gone you're all gunna konk out! Love to u all (especially Molly Moo!) xx xx


----------



## crazycrest

Lol I have another update for you all!!:laugh:
Another puppy made an appearance around 1.15 this afternoon,
another little girl bringing the total so far to 7....
I cannot believe that Molly & MM are still delivering puppies, it's amazing :thumbsup: Way to go girl's, but I hope she soon stop's & 
you can all get some much earned rest x x x:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Congratualtions 1 more to go coz my seriouse guess was 8  
your doing great x


----------



## kerrybramble

WOW! what a long time between pup! i rekon another she should have another girl to even it out


----------



## Akai-Chan

Just caught up - 7 Puppies :yikes:

Well done to both Molly and Rach  And to everyone who didn;t wuss out like I did.It;s been an amazing thread to read through 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## kiera09

Hiya luv, Wow I cnt believe she's had 7! I bet there's 1 more! Congratulations! Poor Moll, She's bin in labour longer than Coco now-She must be so tierd xx


----------



## colliemerles

7 puppies, !!!! :eek6: :yikes:wow,!!!!!!
congratulations


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

7! YAY go molly!


----------



## canuckjill

congrats, Molly you can stop now I said 2 surprises to make 7 ....Luv Jill


----------



## Freyja

Congratulations Molly and Mollysmum.

Is 7 the final total or have there been any more surprises?

When we had our first litter Tegan whelped 6, 1 dog and 5 bitches. We left her upstairs to rest with the pups and went out for a couple of hours. Much later in the day Ben was upstairs in his room and went to check on Tegan and the pups. He found her with a pup in her mouth shouted for me straight away thinking she was attacking the pups. She wasn't she had had another pup and then went on to have another. It was 8 hours after the last pup wasborn and she showed no sign of havinhg anymore. I couldn't feel any more pups in her belly.The vet said she must have been carrying them under her ribs. She was fine and so were the pups. We had been watching her all day apart from when we nipped out and didn't expect anymore. Both pups were bitches so we had 1 dog and 7 bitches.


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Blimey where was she hiding that 1?!!

I go out thinking 6 was a lovely number an come home to see we now have 7

MM & Molly must be shattered...

The vet was due round at 4 wasn't he? Im sure he'll see if anymore hiding inside her LOL

Way To Go !! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Vixie

well there's me staying up all night to welcome all the pups into the world and then to leave this morning thinking their all done for her to surprise me with two more when I get back lol :laugh: and a big surprise for you too MM congratulations and I hope all is still going well xxx :thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

I think you'll all be pleased to know that as far as I know
Molly stuck at 7 baby boxer's, I do believe she's finished :thumbsup:
I should imagine both MM & Molly are shattered, it was one heck of a day.
The vet has been & had a very quick check, but Molly wasn't happy with 
her being there, so they are giving Molly a day's grace & popping back for a
more detailed check up tomorrow!
MM has said she will be on later to update us all with load's of
puppy pics :laugh:


----------



## kiera09

O I cnt wait for the photos! I've never seen boxer pups! x


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> O I cnt wait for the photos! I've never seen boxer pups! x


You saying that just made me think...I have never seen either breed,
your's or MM's with tail's, it's gonna be wierd seeing them grow up with a tail lol :thumbsup:


----------



## ad_1980

kiera09 said:


> O I cnt wait for the photos! I've never seen boxer pups! x


me either......hope mm and molly are ok


----------



## reddogs

Thank you folks it was only 48 pages I needed to catch up with!

Well done Molly 7 lovely babies, your mummy will be very happy it wasn't 12 in about 3 weeks

can't wait for pictures


----------



## Hb-mini

Yay!!!! My guess was 7!!! So is that 4 boys and 3 girls!?
Well done Molly and Rach, hope you are both ok. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi guys 

well what can I say - whoooohooooo!!!!

I have a the bravest, strongest girl in the world 

I have added some photo's on my profile of Molly's baby's. Just going to read through the thread from last night as I can't remember any of it

Love Rach x x


----------



## Guest

They are gorgouse rach   very big well done to you and molly


----------



## archiebaby

ahh well done rach and of course molly, 7 babies


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> They are gorgouse rach   very big well done to you and molly


thank you honey, couldn't of got through it without you guys x x x



archiebaby said:


> ahh well done rach and of course molly, 7 babies


yea 7, the last 2 were a bit of shock !! x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi guys
> 
> well what can I say - whoooohooooo!!!!
> 
> I have a the bravest, strongest girl in the world
> 
> I have added some photo's on my profile of Molly's baby's. Just going to read through the thread from last night as I can't remember any of it
> 
> Love Rach x x


Hey MM are you rested ?
I would like to congratulate you on a litter of absolutely gorgeous babies,
you & Molly were a great team! Well done to you both & proud daddy Max
of course, the pics are adorable, I love those 2 little head's together!
It turn's out that you were just as brave & strong as Molly, just when she
needed it too! Good luck looking back through, I've done exactly the same today as I had part's missing too, must be the sleep deprivation :thumbsup:


----------



## reddogsX3

awwwwwwww they are absolutely gorgeous can i have them all pleeeeeeeeease!!!!!

well done molly and mm 
wendy


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Hey MM are you rested ?
> I would like to congratulate you on a litter of absolutely gorgeous babies,
> you & Molly were a great team! Well done to you both & proud daddy Max
> of course, the pics are adorable, I love those 2 little head's together!
> It turn's out that you were just as brave & strong as Molly, just when she
> needed it too! Good luck looking back through, I've done exactly the same today as I had part's missing too, must be the sleep deprivation :thumbsup:


hello you,

thanks honey, think you had more than a share in getting molly & pups safely through it - it did turn a bit dramatic didn't it. They are so gorgeous, & scrummy, greedy little chunks as well
How are you feeling not too tired I hope!!

x x x


----------



## Hb-mini

Huge congrats Rach.....Molly did so so well!! 7 pups was my guess!!! Yay!
They are just so so beautiful!!! Well done. xxxxxxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

reddogsX3 said:


> awwwwwwww they are absolutely gorgeous can i have them all pleeeeeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> well done molly and mm
> wendy


Thanks Red, no sorry you can't, cause I am keeping them all

x x x


----------



## Agility Springer

Well done Rach!!, you and moilly did so well, i was so happy to see 4 and 5 come into the world, very suprised two more popped out!! you have a very special girl x x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Agility Springer said:


> Well done Rach!!, you and moilly did so well, i was so happy to see 4 and 5 come into the world, very suprised two more popped out!! you have a very special girl x x x x


thank you, she is very special and a fighter it was touch & go for a while but thanks to some wonderful help she & pups made it x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hb-mini said:


> Huge congrats Rach.....Molly did so so well!! 7 pups was my guess!!! Yay!
> They are just so so beautiful!!! Well done. xxxxxxx


thanks Hannah, must say 6 & 7 took me by surprise specially 7, 1 this afternoon she made an appearance x x


----------



## Agility Springer

Molly's Mum said:


> thank you, she is very special and a fighter it was touch & go for a while but thanks to some wonderful help she & pups made it x x x


Yes CC was wonderful too! hey are gorgeous!! look all chunky and lovely!!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

are you really keeping them alllll! :O like on the beethoven movie...the 2nd or 3rd...hmmm


----------



## Molly's Mum

foxxy cleopatra said:


> are you really keeping them alllll! :O like on the beethoven movie...the 2nd or 3rd...hmmm


No foxxy on joking, although their new owners are going to have to prise them from my arms x x


----------



## crazycrest

Not feeling too bad considering...looking forward to my bed tonight though!
Was pleased to be a part of it all & glad I could help when you needed me to.
You have a beautiful basket of squincher's there & I am glad they're all ok xx


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> thanks Hannah, must say 6 & 7 took me by surprise specially 7, 1 this afternoon she made an appearance x x


I bet they did, what is it you have now lovey 4 boys 3 girls??
Are you going to be keeping one?? Or seven?? xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

right give me 2 secs then I will type out the times, weight, etc

x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Right here goes:

Pup 1 - 12.45am Male Deep Fawn (Red) 16oz - STAR
Pup 2 - 2.50am Female Light Fawn (Red) 12oz - ANGEL (need to watch this 1)
Pup 3 - 3.45am Male V. Dark (Dark Brindle?) 15oz - JAZZ
Pup 4 - 6.15am Male Dark (Dark Brindle?) - 16oz - 
Pup 5 - 7.15am Female Dark (Dark Brindle?) 15oz - SAMMY
Pup 6 - 10.15am Male Deep Fawn (Red) 13oz - 
Pup 7 - 1.00pm!!! Fawn 15oz - Sunny (she is a beaut)

They are all feeding like mad, hungry isn't the word and Molly is being a totally awesome Mum, very attentive & gentle - she is very tired though, so keeping a close eye on her. 

x x x


----------



## Classyellie

A huge congratulations to you & Molly!! 7 pups!!! Wow! :yikes:

I stayed up as long as I could then found out this morning that the first one was born not long after I went to bed 

The pics are great! What adorable little chunkies they are!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Right here goes:
> 
> Pup 1 - 12.45am Male Deep Fawn (Red) 16oz - STAR
> Pup 2 - 2.50am Female Light Fawn (Red) 12oz - ANGEL (need to watch this 1)
> Pup 3 - 3.45am Male V. Dark (Dark Brindle?) 15oz - JAZZ
> Pup 4 - 6.15am Male Dark (Dark Brindle?) - 16oz -
> Pup 5 - 7.15am Female Dark (Dark Brindle?) 15oz - SAMMY
> Pup 6 - 10.15am Male Deep Fawn (Red) 13oz -
> Pup 7 - 1.00pm!!! Fawn 15oz - Sunny (she is a beaut)
> 
> They are all feeding like mad, hungry isn't the word and Molly is being a totally awesome Mum, very attentive & gentle - she is very tired though, so keeping a close eye on her.
> 
> x x x


I am still finding it hard to believe that a bitch could take that long
between pups, especilly the last born " slow whelper" is an
understatement in my opinion lol.
Pleased to hear that Molly is an attentive mum & babies all suckling well xxx


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> Right here goes:
> 
> Pup 1 - 12.45am Male Deep Fawn (Red) 16oz - STAR
> Pup 2 - 2.50am Female Light Fawn (Red) 12oz - ANGEL (need to watch this 1)
> Pup 3 - 3.45am Male V. Dark (Dark Brindle?) 15oz - JAZZ
> Pup 4 - 6.15am Male Dark (Dark Brindle?) - 16oz -
> Pup 5 - 7.15am Female Dark (Dark Brindle?) 15oz - SAMMY
> Pup 6 - 10.15am Male Deep Fawn (Red) 13oz -
> Pup 7 - 1.00pm!!! Fawn 15oz - Sunny (she is a beaut)
> 
> They are all feeding like mad, hungry isn't the word and Molly is being a totally awesome Mum, very attentive & gentle - she is very tired though, so keeping a close eye on her.
> 
> x x x


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Brilliant!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

will it be ok to sponge Molly down tonight she is very mucky and caked, very wiffy as well. Just want to give her a gentle sponge with warm water and then dry her thoroughly

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> will it be ok to sponge Molly down tonight she is very mucky and caked, very wiffy as well. Just want to give her a gentle sponge with warm water and then dry her thoroughly
> 
> x


You can do, it won't hurt at all as long as you do thoroughly dry :thumbsup:


----------



## Shazach

Can't believe another two followed!!! Wow, what an epic!

Congratulation on all 7!!!


Sh xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

sorry guys I would love to catch up with everyone, but Molly needs me and I am totally shattered. Thank you everyone for your help and lovely comments.

Loads of love Rach, Molly & 7 god damn gorgeous pups x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> sorry guys I would love to catch up with everyone, but Molly needs me and I am totally shattered. Thank you everyone for your help and lovely comments.
> 
> Loads of love Rach, Molly & 7 god damn gorgeous pups x x x


Sleep well each & every one of you xxx


----------



## Lumpy

What lovely photos. They are so big - in a small sort of way

I'm not surprised Molly wasn't keen to start her labour - she knew it would be very hard work. She must be absolutely exhausted - and no gas and air either, poor love!

It was great that your son was helping you - 15 is a funny age - I know some lads would have run a mile at seeing a bitch's 'foo', along with all the gunk and crunching.

Are you snuggled up in your dressing gown Perhaps not!

Well done, Molly and Rach. You have a beautiful new family to care for and snuggle. xx


----------



## noushka05

well done on the other 2 puppies Molly!! 

ive just had a look at the pics & those pups are Gorgeous!!


----------



## waggytailsstore

Absolutely gorgeous and 7 of them, "The Magnificent 7" well done Molly and you too MM, the photos are fab, hope you've all managed to catch up on some rest! All the best:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kayz

They are gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Guest

Just checked them out. They are beautiful.

Sammy will smile 

Big Hugs to Mum too, sounds like it was pretty epic :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

Morning MM and everyone else 
those pups are all gorgeous, can't believe you had the shock of the last two lol hope you had a good night sleep and that all is well this morning  xxx


----------



## vizzy24

Great job MM and Molly they look a lovely litter, congrats and I hope you both manage to catch up with your sleep a bit


----------



## crazycrest

Hi all....MM has been in touch via text today :thumbsup:
Their vet was with them for 2 hour's this morning just giving
them all a thorough going over from top to bottom & the puppies
are all just perfect! :thumbsup:
Molly also had a thorough check & she is doing brill, she's a lot
brighter in herself now, bless her that was a long day!
I have managed to catch up on a good long sleep, but MM actually
want's to know "What is sleep" :laugh:
I guess she was kept awake by squinching puppies lol :yikes:
I am sure MM will be on later to update us all further & I look
forward to hearing from her x x x


----------



## ninja

thanks for the update CC :thumbsup:,
pleased to hear they are all ok , x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> thanks for the update CC :thumbsup:,
> pleased to hear they are all ok , x


No worries ninja :thumbsup:
I feel it's part of my job as mid woof :laugh:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> No worries ninja :thumbsup:
> I feel it's part of my job as mid woof :laugh:


haha 
thanks for the update and glad they are all well, tell MM she wont know what sleep is until they are about 3 weeks old lol


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> haha
> thanks for the update and glad they are all well, tell MM she wont know what sleep is until they are about 3 weeks old lol


LOL vixie I already did :thumbsup:
Mine are just starting to let me sleep through now & they are 3 weeks
tomorrow, bless their little butt's x x x


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> LOL vixie I already did :thumbsup:
> Mine are just starting to let me sleep through now & they are 3 weeks
> tomorrow, bless their little butt's x x x


haha what did she say to that? :laugh:

aww bless them, time goes so quickly I cant believe they are 3 weeks old already


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> haha what did she say to that? :laugh:
> 
> aww bless them, time goes so quickly I cant believe they are 3 weeks old already


LOL she can't have been impressed...I've heard nothing from her since :laugh:
Just hope she's managing to get some rest during the day whilst Molly's
tending her babies x x x 
I know, 3 week's tomorrow :yikes:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> LOL she can't have been impressed...I've heard nothing from her since :laugh:
> Just hope she's managing to get some rest during the day whilst Molly's
> tending her babies x x x
> I know, 3 week's tomorrow :yikes:


haha oh dear think you might have scared her  lol yes hopefully shes resting when she can and has someone to take over while she catches up on some sleep.

aww bless 3 week birthday tomorrow, I read on DD's thread that they were all doing well and had their eyes open, I love it when they start to interact with you more :thumbsup:  xx


----------



## kiera09

Hiya guys! Tell me about it! I'm up every 2 hrs checking them! I cant belive mine are a week old tomorrow! x


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> Hiya guys! Tell me about it! I'm up every 2 hrs checking them! I cant belive mine are a week old tomorrow! x


 what? you got to be joking, I think I must have been abducted and lost a week somewhere lol how are mum and pups doing?


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Hiya guys! Tell me about it! I'm up every 2 hrs checking them! I cant belive mine are a week old tomorrow! x


LOL doesn't time fly when you're having fun :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

hi guys, a lovely sunny afternoon, being sitting garden sunbathing all afternoon - NOT !!!

x x x


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> what? you got to be joking, I think I must have been abducted and lost a week somewhere lol


i wont answer that :eek6:, x



crazycrest said:


> LOL doesn't time fly when you're having fun :laugh:


thats just what i was going to say , x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hi guys, a lovely sunny afternoon, being sitting garden sunbathing all afternoon - NOT !!!
> 
> x x x


LOL you have too much to do indoor's now for all that me time in the 
garden MM x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

What's me time??? don't think I've even brushed my hair today!!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> What's me time??? don't think I've even brushed my hair today!!


Haha! Something you won't be getting for quite some time :laugh:
Ah well it's not like you're going anywhere x x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> hi guys, a lovely sunny afternoon, being sitting garden sunbathing all afternoon - NOT !!!
> 
> x x x


haha you can watch the puppies instead   lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

thanks guys 

I can lose hours just sitting there watching them and molly likes me sitting on the floor next to her.

She was good this morning with the vet, although watched his every move and cleaned the pups straight after each examine!!

x x


----------



## kerrybramble

so how you feeling now their there? worth that agonising wait? can't wait to be the one who can't sunbathe coz of puppies! don't knock it already!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hiya Kerry, not knocking it sweetie - would say get as much rest before the big day though, I went over 48 hours without sleep and you will need all your energy. Not long now for you honey, you will love it x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> thanks guys
> 
> I can lose hours just sitting there watching them and molly likes me sitting on the floor next to her.
> 
> She was good this morning with the vet, although watched his every move and cleaned the pups straight after each examine!!
> 
> x x


LOL There's nothing in the world that's quite as time wasting as a litter 
of puppies :thumbsup:
She is already a fantastic mummy, keep it up Moll's x x x


----------



## kerrybramble

lol im already exhausted with the thought of it lol, keep falling asleep at like 7/8 lol!i think i should just send her up to you, you have done such a wonderful job with moll's!


----------



## Molly's Mum

She is doing brill, she's doesn't like coming out of the box though will only come out for a quick wee then shoots straight back in, been feeding her in there - still can't believe there is 7, number 7 is all mine (I think) her full name is Sunshine Surprise, sunny for short and she is lush x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kerrybramble said:


> lol im already exhausted with the thought of it lol, keep falling asleep at like 7/8 lol!i think i should just send her up to you, you have done such a wonderful job with moll's!


Oh NO - I have done my bit, not going to lie to you babe, it was totally amazing experience and I loved it but it was also extremely nerve wracking and hard, hard work admittedly we did have a few problems and your's will probably go very smooth x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> She is doing brill, she's doesn't like coming out of the box though will only come out for a quick wee then shoots straight back in, been feeding her in there - still can't believe there is 7, number 7 is all mine (I think) her full name is Sunshine Surprise, sunny for short and she is lush x x


Yeah! Molly is doing a great job & this is how it should be for the first 3 week's, I alway's feed mine in with the pup's, wouldn't have it any other way,they eat better knowing the babies are there, after the first week I just put food down in the pen & as soon as that's gone I put down more!
Good girl Molly, you're doing a fantastic job x x x

Sunshine Surprise is a wonderful name...I love it x x x


----------



## kerrybramble

hehehe she can even pant now without me worrying! also she keeps making gagging sounds as if she is going to be sick, the strange dog!


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yeah! Molly is doing a great job & this is how it should be for the first 3 week's, I alway's feed mine in with the pup's, wouldn't have it any other way,they eat better knowing the babies are there, after the first week I just put food down in the pen & as soon as that's gone I put down more!
> Good girl Molly, you're doing a fantastic job x x x
> 
> Sunshine Surprise is a wonderful name...I love it x x x


Yea well she was a bit of a surprise and you like the 'sun' bit, so perfect. She is totally gorgeous, well they all are but her colouring is AWESOME, she will change a bit, she's a brill weight as well and very strong around the box, she can sprint across the vetbed, if you lose her you can guarentee she is up around Mums neck having a cuddle - so she is mine x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Yea well she was a bit of a surprise and you like the 'sun' bit, so perfect. She is totally gorgeous, well they all are but her colouring is AWESOME, she will change a bit, she's a brill weight as well and very strong around the box, she can sprint across the vetbed, if you lose her you can guarentee she is up around Mums neck having a cuddle - so she is mine x x


She sure was a surprise that long after the rest lol :thumbsup:
Love it, sprint across the vetbed, they are fast for newborn's,
alway's makes me giggle just how quick they get where they're going!
Which one is she in the pics? Need to see her colourin :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> She sure was a surprise that long after the rest lol :thumbsup:
> Love it, sprint across the vetbed, they are fast for newborn's,
> alway's makes me giggle just how quick they get where they're going!
> Which one is she in the pics? Need to see her colourin :laugh:


have you ever had such a long break 3 an half hours??


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> have you ever had such a long break 3 an half hours??


Nope never...Diva as you know had 8 puppies in 4 & half hour's lol
& Taro who I bred last year had 6 in 3 & half hour's, longest break
between pups for me has been 1 & half hour's :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Nope never...Diva as you know had 8 puppies in 4 & half hour's lol
> & Taro who I bred last year had 6 in 3 & half hour's, longest break
> between pups for me has been 1 & half hour's :thumbsup:


OMG so Molly was a bit SLOW !! 12 & half hours from pup 1 to pup 7;
yours really know how to go for it don't they!!

Just going to get you a pic of Sunny x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> OMG so Molly was a bit SLOW !! 12 & half hours from pup 1 to pup 7;
> yours really know how to go for it don't they!!
> 
> Just going to get you a pic of Sunny x x


Lol yep & now I know what it's like I never want a slow whelper, ever!
I can't wait :drool:


----------



## Molly's Mum

It hasn't come out very good, I will try & take a better one later on when I change the bed etc.

I am loving them with tails!!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> It hasn't come out very good, I will try & take a better one later on when I change the bed etc.
> 
> I am loving them with tails!!


Aww she is gorgeous, not easy to take pics though is it lol x
Is she the most like Angel ? Maybe lighter in colour!
Off to do Tesco's & mum now so hope to catch up later x x x


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> It hasn't come out very good, I will try & take a better one later on when I change the bed etc.
> 
> I am loving them with tails!!


Hiya Rach, She's so cute! You both did an amazing job! Did the vet return today?! xx


----------



## archiebaby

Molly's Mum said:


> have you ever had such a long break 3 an half hours??


my mums little westie had one puppy at 8 oclock in the evening and then another one around dinner time the next day both puppies were fine


----------



## Freyja

When we had our first litter our bitch had 6 then had 2 more 8 hours later.


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi everyone, well the vetbed is changed, Molly's had her 4th meal today and gallons of water, 1 more before bed - she's is eating like a dog possessed. 

A couple of new pics, that I had to share:

1st - Biggest (Star) & Smallest (Angel)

2nd - They sure do love their Mummy

Love Rach x


----------



## crazycrest

THat's great, ,Molly eating like a dog possessed :thumbsup:
Pics are fantastic too MM, didn't know you had a Star as well :laugh:


----------



## kerrybramble

awww they are so cute! am jealous!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hiya CC, yea 1st born is Star, self explantory really he is a STAR, a HUGE star, & little, ickle Angel (Evie) she is just so cute. Couldn't resist a photo when I saw them laying like that on the heat pad. It funny some like the heat pad others don't. 

Hi Kerry, not long now honey x x


----------



## kerrybramble

i know but i want them NOW


----------



## Molly's Mum

kerrybramble said:


> i know but i want them NOW


I can't say anything to that babe, you know how impatient I was, I know just how you feel - just enjoy your sleep now while you can; cause you sure ain't going to get any once Bramble starts whelping


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi everyone, well the vetbed is changed, Molly's had her 4th meal today and gallons of water, 1 more before bed - she's is eating like a dog possessed.
> 
> A couple of new pics, that I had to share:
> 
> 1st - Biggest (Star) & Smallest (Angel)
> 
> 2nd - They sure do love their Mummy
> 
> Love Rach x


aww they are gorgeous, I love their tails as well :thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya CC, yea 1st born is Star, self explantory really he is a STAR, a HUGE star, & little, ickle Angel (Evie) she is just so cute. Couldn't resist a photo when I saw them laying like that on the heat pad. It funny some like the heat pad others don't.
> 
> Hi Kerry, not long now honey x x


Well I love it, he sure does look huge next to wee Angel :laugh:
It's a bit warm for a heatpad I think, though depending how warm
your house is! Is Molly panting constantly ? If she is then it's too warm & you should maybe turn it off, can alway's switch back on if it get's chilly of an evening x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> aww they are gorgeous, I love their tails as well :thumbsup:


Hi Vixie, thanks honey, I adore there tails, each 1 has a tiny white tip, it's so cute x x



crazycrest said:


> Well I love it, he sure does look huge next to wee Angel :laugh:
> It's a bit warm for a heatpad I think, though depending how warm
> your house is! Is Molly panting constantly ? If she is then it's too warm & you should maybe turn it off, can alway's switch back on if it get's chilly of an evening x x x


 thanks honey, I was wondering why Molls was panting I will turn it off now, OMG I've been cooking them  x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi Vixie, thanks honey, I adore there tails, each 1 has a tiny white tip, it's so cute x x
> 
> thanks honey, I was wondering why Molls was panting I will turn it off now, OMG I've been cooking them  x x


She still may pant for a few day's as her womb contract's back down, but if it's constant panting then she is too warm, as she is not leaving her babies at all you're safe to keep heat pad switched off x x x


----------



## mad_springer_woman

I've just joined this forum and I very nearly called myself Molly's Mum, too! (Decided not to favourtise - Springers are Molly, Ruby and Libby - and went for Mad Springer Woman instead which kind of sums me up!!).

MSW xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> She still may pant for a few day's as her womb contract's back down, but if it's constant panting then she is too warm, as she is not leaving her babies at all you're safe to keep heat pad switched off x x x


I've just jumped up and turned it straight off, there is one that is so noisy my god she has a pair of lungs on her How are your little babies bet it's lovely seeing their eyes

x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I've just jumped up and turned it straight off, there is one that is so noisy my god she has a pair of lungs on her How are your little babies bet it's lovely seeing their eyes
> 
> x x


I don't know about where you live, but it's extremely warm here this evening,
We have had a squincher from birth too, the girl we are going to keep, hope it doesn't mean she will alway's be a gobby one lol :laugh:
They are doing fine thank's MM & are super cute x x x


----------



## crazycrest

mad_springer_woman said:


> I've just joined this forum and I very nearly called myself Molly's Mum, too! (Decided not to favourtise - Springers are Molly, Ruby and Libby - and went for Mad Springer Woman instead which kind of sums me up!!).
> 
> MSW xxx


Hello MSW...Pleased to meet you :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

x x[/QUOTE]



mad_springer_woman said:


> I've just joined this forum and I very nearly called myself Molly's Mum, too! (Decided not to favourtise - Springers are Molly, Ruby and Libby - and went for Mad Springer Woman instead which kind of sums me up!!).
> Hiya welcome to our little corner of madness
> MSW xxx





crazycrest said:


> I don't know about where you live, but it's extremely warm here this evening,
> We have had a squincher from birth too, the girl we are going to keep, hope it doesn't mean she will alway's be a gobby one lol :laugh:
> They are doing fine thank's MM & are super cute x x x


Live near Nottingham and yea it is a bit warm, sorry to keep bombarding you with questions when should Molls milk come in sweetie?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> x x


Live near Nottingham and yea it is a bit warm, sorry to keep bombarding you with questions when should Molls milk come in sweetie?[/QUOTE]

Are the puppies suckling & putting weight on ? Yes!!!
I know this because you told me earlier lol :laugh:
Chances are her milk is already in, it's not easy to express their milk if that's what's concerning you my dear MM :thumbsup:

x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Live near Nottingham and yea it is a bit warm, sorry to keep bombarding you with questions when should Molls milk come in sweetie?


Are the puppies suckling & putting weight on ? Yes!!!
I know this because you told me earlier lol :laugh:
Chances are her milk is already in, it's not easy to express their milk if that's what's concerning you my dear MM :thumbsup:

x x x[/QUOTE]

are you basically telling me to chill out mrs???


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Are the puppies suckling & putting weight on ? Yes!!!
> I know this because you told me earlier lol :laugh:
> Chances are her milk is already in, it's not easy to express their milk if that's what's concerning you my dear MM :thumbsup:
> 
> x x x


are you basically telling me to chill out mrs??? [/QUOTE]

No not at all MM, i am happy to answer your questions at any time :thumbsup: Or maybe I should have said yes & you will :001_tt2:
Have you been trying to get milk out ? :yikes:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> are you basically telling me to chill out mrs???


No not at all MM, i am happy to answer your questions at any time :thumbsup: Or maybe I should have said yes & you will :001_tt2:
Have you been trying to get milk out ? :yikes:[/QUOTE]

You make me laugh Mrs 

No it's just that they seem permantely hungry!! Just wondered if they were getting enough, yea before you say it, I know I am Miss Paranoid but you knew that already


----------



## crazycrest

They do nothing but suckle & sleep at first MM.
I am assuming that they all sleep sometimes without suckling :thumbsup:
It is pretty constant x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> They do nothing but suckle & sleep at first MM.
> I am assuming that they all sleep sometimes without suckling :thumbsup:
> It is pretty constant x x x


ok I'm chilled, and don't think you can leave the 'whelping box with Molly' any time soon Mrs


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> ok I'm chilled, and don't think you can leave the 'whelping box with Molly' any time soon Mrs


LOL Glad you're chilled & I am back in :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL Glad you're chilled & I am back in :laugh:


that's ok then, you know I will have a million of questions over the next couple of weeks, we need you honey 
Just seen your need pics, aww how gorgeous are they, specially with their eyes open. they are complete dears.


----------



## crazycrest

Ok I will stay in the whelping box for as long as you need me :thumbsup:
Thank you...they are like the ugly duckling...they will turn into beautiful
swan's I promise x x x


----------



## reddogs

Lovely puppies MM and I love the tails too - can't wait to watch them grow 



don't think it's hard at the moment just a bit sleepless - wait until they are moving around and you are chasing the little ***** out of the mess  lovely cuddly puppies but ...... boy does your back ache


----------



## Molly's Mum

reddogs said:


> Lovely puppies MM and I love the tails too - can't wait to watch them grow
> 
> don't think it's hard at the moment just a bit sleepless - wait until they are moving around and you are chasing the little ***** out of the mess  lovely cuddly puppies but ...... boy does your back ache


Aww thanks Red, I am looking forward to watching them grow so much x


----------



## ninja

hi rach,
good to hear pups are doing well ,
all 7 of them ,
slight understatement that boxers or slow whelpers :eek6:,
love to you all, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Ok I will stay in the whelping box for as long as you need me :thumbsup:
> Thank you...they are like the ugly duckling...they will turn into beautiful
> swan's I promise x x x


/they are not ugly they are cuties 

Been thinking long and hard today, and I've decided that I am getting Molly spayed when she is ready and the vets says, I cannot put her through that ever again x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> hi rach,
> good to hear pups are doing well ,
> all 7 of them ,
> slight understatement that boxers or slow whelpers :eek6:,
> love to you all, xx


hiya Ninja, yea she did take her time bless her, but she just wanted to keep us on our toes as per normal, come on she is a drama queen. We got there in the end and they are so scrummy.
love Rach x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> /they are not ugly they are cuties
> 
> Been thinking long and hard today, and I've decided that I am getting Molly spayed when she is ready and the vets says, I cannot put her through that ever again x x x


It's certainly not easy this breeding malarky is it !
If that's how you feel MM then that's what you should do :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> It's certainly not easy this breeding malarky is it !
> If that's how you feel MM then that's what you should do :thumbsup:


yea I wish people would really think long and hard before they go into breeding. I thought I had learnt as much as I could but boy it's not that easy is it!!

Yea I am going to get her sorted, its for the best x x


----------



## vizzy24

Hi sounds like a bit of an ordeal for you both but glad all is ok now. Here is were the fun begins lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

vizzy24 said:


> Hi sounds like a bit of an ordeal for you both but glad all is ok now. Here is were the fun begins lol


Thanks Vizzy, bring on the fun - although I am looking forward to sleeping in my own bed in a few weeks x x


----------



## Hb-mini

Hi Rach, been away this weekend so havent been on, but glad to hear you are well and Molly and pups are well too!!!


----------



## kiera09

Hiya Rach, Im so glad they're all doing well! Cocos pups have more than doubled their birth weight! So I'm happy! I've got 3 new pics I took earlier, and by the way, YOU'RE PUPS ARE NO WAY UGLY DUCKLINGS!!!! I just LOVE their little wrinkled faces! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good evening,

Another day in the madness of breeding!!

2 more pics that I couldn't resist

Sunshine Surprise is the 1 I'm probably keeping and all 7 in a box while I'm changing their bed - awwwww

Rach x x


----------



## kerrybramble

awww they are gorgeous rach! dont think bram is gunna hold out too much longer! she seems weird tonight! how molly doing with her babies?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Good evening,
> 
> Another day in the madness of breeding!!
> 
> 2 more pics that I couldn't resist
> 
> Sunshine Surprise is the 1 I'm probably keeping and all 7 in a box while I'm changing their bed - awwwww
> 
> Rach x x


Aww a boxfull of baby boxers, how very beautiful are they xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi Kerry, no you sure haven't got long to go, sleep loads honey.

Molly is fine thanks, she doing very well although still a little tired & shocked with it all

x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Aww a boxfull of baby boxers, how very beautiful are they xxx


hi mrs, bed all changed and Molls is sorted for the night now, had a big bowl of evap milk, so fingers crossed for tomorrows weigh in 

x x


----------



## kerrybramble

bless her! bet you just sit there and watch them sleep. . . i know i will be


----------



## Molly's Mum

kerrybramble said:


> bless her! bet you just sit there and watch them sleep. . . i know i will be


Oh I hope you post the first few days Kerry  You never stop babe!!!

x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hi mrs, bed all changed and Molls is sorted for the night now, had a big bowl of evap milk, so fingers crossed for tomorrows weigh in
> 
> x x


Hey lovely lady, stop beating yourself up, as long as they double their birth weight by the end of week one all is good, are they still quiet for a while after feeding from Moll's xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Oh I hope you post the first few days Kerry  You never stop babe!!!
> 
> x x x


:laugh: Ain't that the truth :thumbsup:


----------



## kerrybramble

i will post! i will be having one eye on them, one on comp, i hope you lot are ready for an overload of pics


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Hey lovely lady, stop beating yourself up, as long as they double their birth weight by the end of week one all is good, are they still quiet for a while after feeding from Moll's xx


I am just really worried, I can't see them doubling their weight CC, they feed then settle & sleep that's the cycle but I need to see the weight increasing 
I know I am a worry wart, hopefully tomorrow we will see an increase. I am trying to do everything right x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kerrybramble said:


> i will post! i will be having one eye on them, one on comp, i hope you lot are ready for an overload of pics


We love our puppy pics honey so you snap away, I can't wait to see them, I would love to get on the laptop more at the moment but trust me spare time is non existant. Saying that honey, it's the most amazing experience ever


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I am just really worried, I can't see them doubling their weight CC, they feed then settle & sleep that's the cycle but I need to see the weight increasing
> I know I am a worry wart, hopefully tomorrow we will see an increase. I am trying to do everything right x x


You are doing a fantastic job, I know you are! 
As long as the cycle stay's like that then there's nothing to worry about,
It's when they cry constantly you have to worry, pups often drop an ounce or 2 in the first few day's xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> You are doing a fantastic job, I know you are!
> As long as the cycle stay's like that then there's nothing to worry about,
> It's when they cry constantly you have to worry, pups often drop an ounce or 2 in the first few day's xx


Well as long as you are sure, I do trust you so I will try and stop worrying. It's all good fun isn't it!!!
You had any sleep yet mrs??


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well as long as you are sure, I do trust you so I will try and stop worrying. It's all good fun isn't it!!!
> You had any sleep yet mrs??


Fun???? Are you mad ????
Sleep???? What's that ????
Yes try to stop worrying cos Molly will pick up on it, they look absolutely fine!


----------



## kerrybramble

yea they are gorgeous rach, molly proved that nothing really ever goes to plan and things turn out ok! stop ya worrying!


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Fun???? Are you mad ????
> Sleep???? What's that ????
> Yes try to stop worrying cos Molly will pick up on it, they look absolutely fine!


Yep I am mad  something to do with the lack of sleep, worrying myself sensless and having a litter of pups - I think we are all mad !!

I am no longer panicking Mrs, consider me chilled 

x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kerrybramble said:


> yea they are gorgeous rach, molly proved that nothing really ever goes to plan and things turn out ok! stop ya worrying!


She sure did honey, are you getting all excited Kerry??


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Yep I am mad  something to do with the lack of sleep, worrying myself sensless and having a litter of pups - I think we are all mad !!
> 
> I am no longer panicking Mrs, consider me chilled
> 
> x x x


LOL you joined the "sleep deprivation club", only joking MM,
It is absolutely lovely to have puppies, just not the worry xx


----------



## ad_1980

MM, i went to your album and saw the pics oh my god adorable!

I love the one in the blue collar so cute!


----------



## Molly's Mum

ad_1980 said:


> MM, i went to your album and saw the pics oh my god adorable!
> 
> I love the one in the blue collar so cute!


thank you honey, they are adorable, I agree but then I would say that


----------



## kerrybramble

yes getting excited but trying not to get too excited! still dont think they will be here for a couple of days


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Yep I am mad  something to do with the lack of sleep, worrying myself sensless and having a litter of pups - I think we are all mad !!
> 
> I am no longer panicking Mrs, consider me chilled
> 
> x x x


hope you mean that its the people that have puppies who are mad and not the rest of us , xx


----------



## reddogs

Molly's Mum said:


> I am just really worried, I can't see them doubling their weight CC, they feed then settle & sleep that's the cycle but I need to see the weight increasing
> I know I am a worry wart, hopefully tomorrow we will see an increase. I am trying to do everything right x x


You will be very surprised by how much weight they put on mine have gained their birth weight each week so far


----------



## Vixie

hi all, sorry I have been AWOL all day, had my kids friends round all day  wasn't too bad though, we spent most of the time up the mountain catching frogs and playing ball and running about in the ferns lol

hows every one and all the lovely pups?


----------



## kiera09

Vixie said:


> hi all, sorry I have been AWOL all day, had my kids friends round all day  wasn't too bad though, we spent most of the time up the mountain catching frogs and playing ball and running about in the ferns lol
> 
> hows every one and all the lovely pups?


Hiya sounds like fun! Pups n mum are doing fantastic! The pups have more than doubled their birth weight!Im so happy! xx


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Good evening,
> 
> Another day in the madness of breeding!!
> 
> 2 more pics that I couldn't resist
> 
> Sunshine Surprise is the 1 I'm probably keeping and all 7 in a box while I'm changing their bed - awwwww
> 
> Rach x x


Awww Their soooo cute! I love their colours! ur so lucky! wanna swap one?! xx


----------



## vizzy24

Ah bless love the new pics how are the littles babes and mum this morning?


----------



## kayz

:yikes: :yikes: They are just gorgeous!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## cav

hi hun
they are just soooooooo lovely
i hope all is well today with mum and babies
how you finding it all


----------



## Molly's Mum

cav said:


> hi hun
> they are just soooooooo lovely
> i hope all is well today with mum and babies
> how you finding it all


Morning Cav,

Thank you. It's hard work but no need to tell you that one. They are so adorable.... Molly is starting to pick up now bless her, she really went through it. I'm very worried about the pups weight, they never put on anything yesterday, so fingers crossed today they will . Molly is drinking loads and now eating, feeding her chicken, pasta, tuna rice & puppy food so hopefully things will improve.
We haven't seen any pics recently of your gorgeous buddles!!!

Love Rach x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

vizzy24 said:


> Ah bless love the new pics how are the littles babes and mum this morning?


Thanks love, they are all ok - Molly is looking better each day x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> hope you mean that its the people that have puppies who are mad and not the rest of us , xx


Oh dear girl, you are the maddest of them all  but we don't mind we luv ya x x x


----------



## cav

Molly's Mum said:


> Morning Cav,
> 
> Thank you. It's hard work but no need to tell you that one. They are so adorable.... Molly is starting to pick up now bless her, she really went through it. I'm very worried about the pups weight, they never put on anything yesterday, so fingers crossed today they will . Molly is drinking loads and now eating, feeding her chicken, pasta, tuna rice & puppy food so hopefully things will improve.
> We haven't seen any pics recently of your gorgeous buddles!!!
> 
> Love Rach x x x


aaaw dont worry they will put weight on it is normal for a slow start just keep your eye on it im sure they will be fine.
as she got plenty of milk
I carnt believe how long it was i realy am shocked:eek6:
I put some pics on friday you must have missed them with all the excitement of your lovely babies..they are in the dog section:thumbsup:
I have not been on last few days as ive been doing home checks just to make sure that my pups are all going to good home because only the best will do lol.


----------



## Molly's Mum

cav said:


> aaaw dont worry they will put weight on it is normal for a slow start just keep your eye on it im sure they will be fine.
> as she got plenty of milk
> I carnt believe how long it was i realy am shocked:eek6:
> I put some pics on friday you must have missed them with all the excitement of your lovely babies..they are in the dog section:thumbsup:
> I have not been on last few days as ive been doing home checks just to make sure that my pups are all going to good home because only the best will do lol.


Thanks hun, yea she really did take her time:- 1st pup 12.45 am pup 7 1.00 pm, 12 hours 15 mins, and there was a 3 1/2 hour break between the last 2.
I will go and find your photo's, bet they have grown x x


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Thanks hun, yea she really did take her time:- 1st pup 12.45 am pup 7 1.00 pm, 12 hours 15 mins, and there was a 3 1/2 hour break between the last 2.
> I will go and find your photo's, bet they have grown x x


Hiya Rach, yer poor Molly did have a hard time-bless her! I think it's nice ur having her spayed, you oviousley care about her ALOT! 
And don't worry about the pups not piling on the weight! It's normal for pups to lose weight before they put any on! (just like our babies!) As long as they're all feeding every 2 hrs ish I'm sure they'l be fine!  
Cocos doing my head in digging up her bed all the time!:mad2I'm tidying it every hr if she's in there!) I think she's to hot in that room, She's alot more relaxed now, she comes out for about hlf hr, has a nibble on her bone, does a spot of sun bathing and starts whining to go back in her room! Hows Molly now? Is it hot by u? xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Hiya Rach, yer poor Molly did have a hard time-bless her! I think it's nice ur having her spayed, you oviousley care about her ALOT!
> And don't worry about the pups not piling on the weight! It's normal for pups to lose weight before they put any on! (just like our babies!) As long as they're all feeding every 2 hrs ish I'm sure they'l be fine!
> Cocos doing my head in digging up her bed all the time!:mad2I'm tidying it every hr if she's in there!) I think she's to hot in that room, She's alot more relaxed now, she comes out for about hlf hr, has a nibble on her bone, does a spot of sun bathing and starts whining to go back in her room! Hows Molly now? Is it hot by u? xx


Hi honey, how's things with you? Yea it's a lovely day, Molly is in the front room in her box with her pups, she's not too hot today as yet. I looked at your new photo's they are divine, looking wonderful. x x


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi honey, how's things with you? Yea it's a lovely day, Molly is in the front room in her box with her pups, she's not too hot today as yet. I looked at your new photo's they are divine, looking wonderful. x x


Hiya luv, I didn't know till just now Molly retained 3 placentas! I wldn't ov known wot to do! I bet u paniked a bit! How did u manually remove them :yikes:?(just wondering!) I LOVE ur pups, they are too cute! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Hiya luv, I didn't know till just now Molly retained 3 placentas! I wldn't ov known wot to do! I bet u paniked a bit! How did u manually remove them :yikes:?(just wondering!) I LOVE ur pups, they are too cute! xx


Hiya hun, yea she retained the 1st 3 and they got stuck with a bag of water, pup 4 couldn't get through. It was touch & go, but CC talked me through it by phone. I had to manually grab hold of the 3 cords and very gently pull downwards , never letting them slip back inside, it took about 10 minutes. Once they were out, I broke the bulging water sack and then pup 4 appeared about 5 minutes later.

Cheers honey x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hiya 

Well I weighed the little monkey's today and relieved to say we are now gainging weight - not massive amounts but at least they have all put on an 1oz and two have put on 2oz. So I am not fretting as much. The worry Molly & her pups cause I shall be greyed hair very soon.

Love Rach x x


----------



## kerrybramble

aww good babies! wish mine would hurry up and get here! well done rach!


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Oh dear girl, you are the maddest of them all  but we don't mind we luv ya x x x


should i take that as good , well somebody has to , x



Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya
> 
> Well I weighed the little monkey's today and relieved to say we are now gainging weight - not massive amounts but at least they have all put on an 1oz and two have put on 2oz. So I am not fretting as much. The worry Molly & her pups cause I shall be greyed hair very soon.
> 
> Love Rach x x


pleased to hear they are putting on weight and doing well :thumbsup:, although it does seem you fret to much , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> should i take that as good , well somebody has to , x
> 
> pleased to hear they are putting on weight and doing well :thumbsup:, although it does seem you fret to much , xx


Yea it is good hun, luv ya just the way you are 

Think you are right Julia, I worry far too much, think it's the lack of alcohol


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Yea it is good hun, luv ya just the way you are
> 
> Think you are right Julia, I worry far too much, think it's the lack of alcohol


i will help you out there then and drink twice as much tonight :thumbsup:,
if i had known that i would have helped you sooner , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> i will help you out there then and drink twice as much tonight :thumbsup:,
> if i had known that i would have helped you sooner , xx


I've been alcohol free for the last 2 weeks just in case with Molly, the last couple of nights I've not daren't cause of the pups, so I am in NEED!!!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I've been alcohol free for the last 2 weeks just in case with Molly, the last couple of nights I've not daren't cause of the pups, so I am in NEED!!!


:yikes: Only 2 weeks MM ?
I need a drink too, but it would probably just put me to bed ( the sofa ),
been here for 5 weeks now & oooo me back :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> :yikes: Only 2 weeks MM ?
> I need a drink too, but it would probably just put me to bed ( the sofa ),
> been here for 5 weeks now & oooo me back :laugh:


Hello my lovely, yea I agree I think just one drink and I would sleep for a couple of days non stop. I've given up with my back, it doesn't belong to me any more 
How are you feeling?

x x x


----------



## kerrybramble

Molly's Mum said:


> Hello my lovely, yea I agree I think just one drink and I would sleep for a couple of days non stop. I've given up with my back, it doesn't belong to me any more
> How are you feeling?
> 
> x x x


oh god what have i got to come? only one night on the sofa and i'm already knackered! :yikes::yikes:

Help! 'gulp' :laugh:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hello my lovely, yea I agree I think just one drink and I would sleep for a couple of days non stop. I've given up with my back, it doesn't belong to me any more
> How are you feeling?
> 
> x x x


LOL That's exactly how it gets ya! The back & the drink :thumbsup:
I am ok thank you, done the usual jobs for the day, now I'm back to resting :laugh: How about you, managing much sleep ( no ) or rest ?


----------



## crazycrest

kerrybramble said:


> oh god what have i got to come? only one night on the sofa and i'm already knackered! :yikes::yikes:
> 
> Help! 'gulp' :laugh:


LOL you're only young, you should be able to cope better than any of us!
I always sleep on the sofa from 2 weeks prior to whelping until at least 3-4 weeks after & the I take a baby monitor to bed :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL That's exactly how it gets ya! The back & the drink :thumbsup:
> I am ok thank you, done the usual jobs for the day, now I'm back to resting :laugh: How about you, managing much sleep ( no ) or rest ?


I think you doze don't you, although you so alert to every little noise, it is getting better each day 

It's all worth it though, you know that


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I've been alcohol free for the last 2 weeks just in case with Molly, the last couple of nights I've not daren't cause of the pups, so I am in NEED!!!


you mean i could have been drinking more for the past 2 weeks , 
darn it why didnt you say before , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kerrybramble said:


> oh god what have i got to come? only one night on the sofa and i'm already knackered! :yikes::yikes:
> 
> Help! 'gulp' :laugh:


behave you, you are only a spring chicken


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I think you doze don't you, although you so alert to every little noise, it is getting better each day
> 
> It's all worth it though, you know that


It really is all worth it, to know that no matter what you're on hand!
I t will get easier as you learn exactly what the squeaks mean, you do
soon learn every little noise :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> you mean i could have been drinking more for the past 2 weeks ,
> darn it why didnt you say before , xx


hell yea, you should of been having my share as well, aww well you've lost your chance now


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> you mean i could have been drinking more for the past 2 weeks ,
> darn it why didnt you say before , xx


Hey ninja have a few for me please :laugh:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> hell yea, you should of been having my share as well, aww well you've lost your chance now





crazycrest said:


> Hey ninja have a few for me please :laugh:


im liking this :thumbup:,
best get started if thats 3 i need to drink for , xx


----------



## kerrybramble

hehehehe  don't mean i don't get tired. . . . anyways- so are you


----------



## Hb-mini

So glad all the pups are doing well and have put on weight!!
They are beautiful, they are a credit to you and of course Molly!!
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Yea must admit, if I get up and walk out of the room Molly's eyes follow me with a look of sadness, I suppose she feels happier when I am with her or maybe she is sick to death of seeing me all the time


----------



## Molly's Mum

kerrybramble said:


> hehehehe  don't mean i don't get tired. . . . anyways- so are you


So am I what??


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hb-mini said:


> So glad all the pups are doing well and have put on weight!!
> They are beautiful, they are a credit to you and of course Molly!!
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Hi Hannah, thanks honey - when are you getting married??


----------



## kerrybramble

a spring chicken!


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> So am I what??


A spring chicken i think!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

kerrybramble said:


> a spring chicken!


OMG dear girl, I wish I was, my eldest is 18!!! I haven't seen 'spring chicken' for many a year x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> So am I what??


I think she's saying we're still spring chickens lol,
certainly don't feel like one after my stint on the sofa,
oh well only another 4 weeks to go :laugh::yikes:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I think she's saying we're still spring chickens lol,
> certainly don't feel like one after my stint on the sofa,
> oh well only another 4 weeks to go :laugh::yikes:


This has added a good 10 years to me 

There are some pro's sleeping on the sofa though:laugh::laugh:


----------



## kerrybramble

you should have made up a camp bed! much comfier!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> This has added a good 10 years to me
> 
> There are some pro's sleeping on the sofa though:laugh::laugh:


LOL me too & I have done this every year for the last 3 :yikes:
PRO'S 
I am intrigued now, think you're a very similar age to me :drool:


----------



## crazycrest

kerrybramble said:


> you should have made up a camp bed! much comfier!


You have got to be joking :yikes:
I am a big lady x


----------



## kerrybramble

nope. . .out of ideas now


----------



## Molly's Mum

kerrybramble said:


> nope. . .out of ideas now


So come on Kerry, how old are you???


----------



## crazycrest

kerrybramble said:


> nope. . .out of ideas now


I am really sorry to say this, but you have a habit of confusing me & I'm sure it's nothing to do with my age :laugh:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> So come on Kerry, how old are you???


Not Kerry nutty lady! You :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL me too & I have done this every year for the last 3 :yikes:
> PRO'S
> I am intrigued now, think you're a very similar age to me :drool:


Then we are in our prime eh CC :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Pro's - hell yea, if I could actually sleep all night I would be in my element :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Molly's Mum said:


> So come on Kerry, how old are you???





crazycrest said:


> I am really sorry to say this, but you have a habit of confusing me & I'm sure it's nothing to do with my age :laugh:





crazycrest said:


> Not Kerry nutty lady! You :laugh:


ok - now I am even confused, and I am the sanest of you all


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Then we are in our prime eh CC :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Pro's - hell yea, if I could actually sleep all night I would be in my element :laugh::laugh:





Molly's Mum said:


> ok - now I am even confused, and I am the sanest of you all


Yep in our prime :yikes: 
Sleep is not in my vocabulary for th forseeable future :laugh:
You bl**dy fibber, there is none saner than me:thumbup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yep in our prime :yikes:
> Sleep is not in my vocabulary for th forseeable future :laugh:
> You bl**dy fibber, there is none saner than me:thumbup:


On ya bike Mrs, you are know where near, it's me - you lot have sent me crazyyyyy x x x


----------



## ninja

think i may have to stop posting on this thread you are all mad ,

can i be a spring chicken pleeease ,  x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> On ya bike Mrs, you are know where near, it's me - you lot have sent me crazyyyyy x x x


Woohoo it's great to see you sounding semi normal :laugh:
Don't blame me...it's the blimmin dogs


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya
> 
> Well I weighed the little monkey's today and relieved to say we are now gainging weight - not massive amounts but at least they have all put on an 1oz and two have put on 2oz. So I am not fretting as much. The worry Molly & her pups cause I shall be greyed hair very soon.
> 
> Love Rach x x


Hiya hun, See I told u not to worry! But I no u cant help it, They're so tiny and helpless!  How u feeling? U bin getting much sleep? xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> think i may have to stop posting on this thread you are all mad ,
> 
> can i be a spring chicken pleeease ,  x


You can be if you are :thumbsup:
It's you that's the mad one, if you stop posting we'll all get our sanity back x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> think i may have to stop posting on this thread you are all mad ,
> 
> can i be a spring chicken pleeease ,  x


I think a 'spring chicken' is stretching it a bit ninja :laugh::laugh::laugh:

don't you dare stop posting, we will come & find you


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hey CC when did you go over 1,000 - congrats (bl**dy hell she can talk):laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi Hannah, thanks honey - when are you getting married??


Hiya!! Getting married in just under 3 weeks....4th July!! Very excited now!!
Them we pick up pup after honeymoon, only one week till i can go and pick mine!! I havent seen them yet but the breeder sent me some pics yesterday.....























































Hope you dont mind me putting some pics up!!!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hey CC when did you go over 1,000 - congrats (bl**dy hell she can talk):laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


LOL just 16 post's ago, sometime today! I am not a great talker,more the
shy, retiring type :thumbsup:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> You can be if you are :thumbsup:
> It's you that's the mad one, if you stop posting we'll all get our sanity back x





Molly's Mum said:


> I think a 'spring chicken' is stretching it a bit ninja :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> don't you dare stop posting, we will come & find you


haha you both posted opposite answers ,
i am a spring chicken till i look in the mirror :yikes: 
so have stopped looking in them :thumbsup:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

Hb-mini said:


> Hiya!! Getting married in just under 3 weeks....4th July!! Very excited now!!
> Them we pick up pup after honeymoon, only one week till i can go and pick mine!! I havent seen them yet but the breeder sent me some pics yesterday.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you dont mind me putting some pics up!!!


They are very cute, I love the pic of the upside down in the hands puppy AWW :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

hang on got to sort out some fighting squinchers :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Hb-mini

crazycrest said:


> They are very cute, I love the pic of the upside down in the hands puppy AWW :thumbsup:


Thank you!! Im super duper excited, cant wait to see them for real!!!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hang on got to sort out some fighting squinchers :laugh::laugh:


LOL fighting already...well they are boxers...:yikes:


----------



## crazycrest

Hb-mini said:


> Thank you!! Im super duper excited, cant wait to see them for real!!!


I bet, how far down the list are you for pick of litter ?


----------



## Freyja

Hb-mini said:


> Hiya!! Getting married in just under 3 weeks....4th July!! Very excited now!!
> Them we pick up pup after honeymoon, only one week till i can go and pick mine!! I havent seen them yet but the breeder sent me some pics yesterday.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you dont mind me putting some pics up!!!


You get married the day my pups are due.


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha you both posted opposite answers ,
> i am a spring chicken till i look in the mirror :yikes:
> so have stopped looking in them :thumbsup:, xx


Well you know the saying...if ya can't beat 'em join 'em :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hannah they are so gorgeous, you must be so so excited 

They are already little monkey's, 7 fighting over 2 teats and the noise you would think someone was doing them some serious harm :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hb-mini

Freyja said:


> You get married the day my pups are due.


Hopefully a happy day all round then!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hb-mini

crazycrest said:


> I bet, how far down the list are you for pick of litter ?


We get first pick!!! We are going next Wed!! 

When do you let your owners of your pups come and pick!?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hannah they are so gorgeous, you must be so so excited
> 
> They are already little monkey's, 7 fighting over 2 teats and the noise you would think someone was doing them some serious harm :thumbsup::thumbsup:





Hb-mini said:


> We get first pick!!! We are going next Wed!!
> 
> When do you let your owners of your pups come and pick!?


 Little boxer monsters , bless their little hearts & gloves 

My breed are a bit different to others as there are so many variations lol!
You don't just get boy or girl you get hairless or powderpuff too :laugh:
I don't let anybody into my house until pups are 5 weeks old unless they're people who are in & out anyway :thumbsup:
Glad to hear you get first pick x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hannah have you got any preference a boy or girl????


----------



## crazycrest

Where did everyone go ? I nipped off to feed the zoo & no one posted :yikes:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Where did everyone go ? I nipped off to feed the zoo & no one posted :yikes:


I'm still here honey, but like you had to sort the pups out, not sure where everyone went. I've been reading some other threads, 1 in particular OMG is all I can say !!!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I'm still here honey, but like you had to sort the pups out, not sure where everyone went. I've been reading some other threads, 1 in particular OMG is all I can say !!!


If it's the one I think it is...your's was first post after thread starter...hmmm!
That is all I have to say on the matter, I will not post out of principal xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> If it's the one I think it is...your's was first post after thread starter...hmmm!
> That is all I have to say on the matter, I will not post out of principal xx


its totally beyond words!!! wish I hadn't bothered to be honest, just think I will talk to the people I know and then I won't lose my cool.

Any way lovely how are things in the mad house??

x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> its totally beyond words!!! wish I hadn't bothered to be honest, just think I will talk to the people I know and then I won't lose my cool.
> 
> Any way lovely how are things in the mad house??
> 
> x x x


LOL I was watching it earlier & honestly! This was before anyone replied!
When I read your reply ( which was good by the way ) I looked back through my posts to see if I had a delete button, was going to ask you to delete your post :laugh: It's too easy to lose your cool hey!!!
Madhouse is all good thank you, pups have just had their first taste of puppy gruel :thumbsup: Pics once uploaded to photobucket


----------



## kerrybramble

ooo photos! yay!


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL I was watching it earlier & honestly! This was before anyone replied!
> When I read your reply ( which was good by the way ) I looked back through my posts to see if I had a delete button, was going to ask you to delete your post :laugh: It's too easy to lose your cool hey!!!
> Madhouse is all good thank you, pups have just had their first taste of puppy gruel :thumbsup: Pics once uploaded to photobucket


Wow how did it go  That is one thing that I know nothing about at all  when it comes to weaning, you are going to have to jump out of Molly whelping box and into the mixing bowl honey :laugh::laugh:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Where did everyone go ? I nipped off to feed the zoo & no one posted :yikes:


i am still around but have had a power cut and only just back on tinternet , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> i am still around but have had a power cut and only just back on tinternet , xx


Have you had thunder & lightning ninja, it got well scary over here and you are not far from me


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Have you had thunder & lightning ninja, it got well scary over here and you are not far from me


we had loads at 3ish its just thunder rolling around now, trouble is my staffy is scared of it so is a quivering wreak at the min , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> we had loads at 3ish its just thunder rolling around now, trouble is my staffy is scared of it so is a quivering wreak at the min , xx


Well we had it about an hour ago, so it might be with you soon hun, Molly hates it too, she's a big scaredy cat when it comes to thunder


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Well we had it about an hour ago, so it might be with you soon hun, Molly hates it too, she's a big scaredy cat when it comes to thunder


lovely looks like it may be a long night then, we already have tvs and radios on all over the house, which some of them will have to go off soon cos its nearly time for son to go to bed, xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Wow how did it go  That is one thing that I know nothing about at all  when it comes to weaning, you are going to have to jump out of Molly whelping box and into the mixing bowl honey :laugh::laugh:





Molly's Mum said:


> Have you had thunder & lightning ninja, it got well scary over here and you are not far from me


Whelping box, mixing bowl...all the same to me :laugh:

We had a major storm around 6 pm, my dogs went nuts!

I hate photobucket...it's official :yikes:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Whelping box, mixing bowl...all the same to me :laugh:
> 
> We had a major storm around 6 pm, my dogs went nuts!
> 
> I hate photobucket...it's official :yikes:


I am being thick ( no don't answer that ) what is photobucket?? I just upload my pics straight to here !!

Max doesn't mind the thunder, he's hard!! but molly hates it x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I am being thick ( no don't answer that ) what is photobucket?? I just upload my pics straight to here !!
> 
> Max doesn't mind the thunder, he's hard!! but molly hates it x x x


Photobucket is where you upload pics & videos to, you know your pics come up small, well they are big if you use photobucket!

My girl's, the new mums are hating it too, they're still a bit stressed now it's passed over!

Check out puppy grub pics on Kerry's thread " the start of something beautiful! x x:thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Photobucket is where you upload pics & videos to, you know your pics come up small, well they are big if you use photobucket!
> 
> My girl's, the new mums are hating it too, they're still a bit stressed now it's passed over!
> 
> Check out puppy grub pics on Kerry's thread " the start of something beautiful! x x:thumbsup:


I've just had a quick look, they are so cute
This weaning lark looks messy, thought I was over all the messy stuff:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I've just had a quick look, they are so cute
> This weaning lark looks messy, thought I was over all the messy stuff:laugh::laugh::laugh:


LOL It is a lovely messy business :laugh:
They tread in it, walk in it & actually taste some of it.
You have been through the smelly messy time is all :thumbsup:
Yes they are getting cuter by the day & louder :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

So what was that stuff you were giving them??


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> So what was that stuff you were giving them??


That was ready brek, goat's milk & I soaked some puppy food & added the water as well, they will have this for 2 or 3 day's & then they will swap to puppy food & goat's milk gruel x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> That was ready brek, goat's milk & I soaked some puppy food & added the water as well, they will have this for 2 or 3 day's & then they will swap to puppy food & goat's milk gruel x x x


any reason why it's goats milk and not normal milk sweetie??


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> any reason why it's goats milk and not normal milk sweetie??


Yes because dogs can't tolerate the lactol in cows milk, goat's milk is fine though,
and cows mlk is a lot lower in fat x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yes because dogs can't tolerate the lactol in cows milk, goat's milk is fine though,
> and cows mlk is a lot lower in fat x x


best I get some goats milk when the time comes, you are the oracle of all information mrs 

They are all really start to make a noise when they sleep, it's so cute

Hopefully you will get a little sleep tonight sweetie x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> best I get some goats milk when the time comes, you are the oracle of all information mrs
> 
> They are all really start to make a noise when they sleep, it's so cute
> 
> Hopefully you will get a little sleep tonight sweetie x x


LOL the oracle :laugh:
I love them puppy squinching's Awww 
I will be a little less alert tonight, 36 hours is done & dusted :thumbup::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL the oracle :laugh:
> I love them puppy squinching's Awww
> I will be a little less alert tonight, 36 hours is done & dusted :thumbup::001_tt2::001_tt2:


yea must admit I did breath a huge sign of relief, once that had passed, still a bit nervy though must admit. Keep thinking one of them will start to fade 

Saying that I have noticed a real difference in them today, they feed and then they are out like a light, some are sleeping on theirs backs which looks so cute  They do seem a lot more alert today and fight at the teats my god they go for it :laugh::laugh:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yea must admit I did breath a huge sign of relief, once that had passed, still a bit nervy though must admit. Keep thinking one of them will start to fade
> 
> Saying that I have noticed a real difference in them today, they feed and then they are out like a light, some are sleeping on theirs backs which looks so cute  They do seem a lot more alert today and fight at the teats my god they go for it :laugh::laugh:


Just do as you're doing, Molly's being a brilliant mum :thumbsup:
Maybe her milk has come right in overnight then, the more they suckle the greater demand for production, hope she's still drinking plenty & getting the lovely vanilla ice cream, they will get more alert by the day bnless 'em x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Just do as you're doing, Molly's being a brilliant mum :thumbsup:
> Maybe her milk has come right in overnight then, the more they suckle the greater demand for production, hope she's still drinking plenty & getting the lovely vanilla ice cream, they will get more alert by the day bnless 'em x x


Thank you sweetie, I am enjoying it all so much and I got to meet you as well 

Think I am going to sign off now, going to give molls some more ice cream and settle early, need some sleep. Looking forward to a chat over a coffee tomorrow 

Get some rest mrs, lots of love Rach, Molls & 7 ickle squinchers x x x x x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Thank you sweetie, I am enjoying it all so much and I got to meet you as well
> 
> Think I am going to sign off now, going to give molls some more ice cream and settle early, need some sleep. Looking forward to a chat over a coffee tomorrow
> 
> Get some rest mrs, lots of love Rach, Molls & 7 ickle squinchers x x x x x x x


You are very welcome lovely 
Yep get as much rest as you can & look after the babies.
I look forward to chatting over a decent coffee!
Sleep well & take care x x x


----------



## canuckjill

Nice to see the pups mom and yourself are doing fine, but you do deserve a drink mollysmom. Hope everyone on here is doing great. Gotta go to work soon then pick up a buddy of mine who is getting her puppy tonight she's so excited she's been counting down the days now for over a month. She's getting a little shih tzu half sister to mine ( same dad)..Jill


----------



## crazycrest

canuckjill said:


> Nice to see the pups mom and yourself are doing fine, but you do deserve a drink mollysmom. Hope everyone on here is doing great. Gotta go to work soon then pick up a buddy of mine who is getting her puppy tonight she's so excited she's been counting down the days now for over a month. She's getting a little shih tzu half sister to mine ( same dad)..Jill


Aww that's lovely jill, give that puppy a hug from me 
Seem's to be all ok for everyone so far, dams & pups all doing well,
thank you for asking xx


----------



## canuckjill

Hi Crazycrest, do you know if there is anyone on here that has rough collies I'm trying to find out what tests to do other then eyes and hips on my girl? I'd call the breeder but she's a rancher/farmer and is always out working, I have found that vets are not up on all the breeding criteria for specific breeds....Jill


----------



## crazycrest

canuckjill said:


> Hi Crazycrest, do you know if there is anyone on here that has rough collies I'm trying to find out what tests to do other then eyes and hips on my girl? I'd call the breeder but she's a rancher/farmer and is always out working, I have found that vets are not up on all the breeding criteria for specific breeds....Jill


Hi Jill, I don't personally know of anyone that breeds Rough's at all, here or elsewhere, just had a quick look on the kennel club website & it seem's there are no required or recommended test's for Rough's, not even for accredited breeder's, hope that help's x x


----------



## canuckjill

Thanks Crazycrest, someone told me that they don't really have hip issues so don't need to be OFA cert but I'm thinking if I decide to do this I should do it right. I got an email address for a lady with smooths maybe she knows. LOL I've bred Shelties before way back in the 90's but she's my first rough...Jill


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Thank you sweetie, I am enjoying it all so much and I got to meet you as well
> 
> Think I am going to sign off now, going to give molls some more ice cream and settle early, need some sleep. Looking forward to a chat over a coffee tomorrow
> 
> Get some rest mrs, lots of love Rach, Molls & 7 ickle squinchers x x x x x x x


Morning Rach! I'm so glad they're all doing so well! I dout very much one will fade, u gotta think positive! Coco loves her ice cream too! I just cnt wait for their eyes to open!How cute will that be! 
One pup was trying to walk yesterday!He kept toppling ova to the side!I cld watch them for hrs! Take care xx xx


----------



## Vixie

good morning ladies glad all mum and pups are doing well, its great to hear


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Morning Rach! I'm so glad they're all doing so well! I dout very much one will fade, u gotta think positive! Coco loves her ice cream too! I just cnt wait for their eyes to open!How cute will that be!
> One pup was trying to walk yesterday!He kept toppling ova to the side!I cld watch them for hrs! Take care xx xx


Morning Alex, hope you are all good, yea Molls loves her icecream, saying that at the moment she loves just about anything
I am the same, I can't wait for their eyes to open, so I can say hi 

Take care honey x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> good morning ladies glad all mum and pups are doing well, its great to hear


Hi Vixie, thank you - they are doing brill, finally saw a weight gain yesterday was getting a little panicky  Ninja says I worry too much :laugh::laugh:
Hope you are good honey x x x


----------



## Vixie

haha yep you do but its only natural, once you see a good weight gain I'm sure you will relax a bit more, once their eyes open and they are running around you wont have time to worry lol  I'm not too bad just feeling a bit rough and tired


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi Vixie, thank you - they are doing brill, finally saw a weight gain yesterday was getting a little panicky  Ninja says I worry too much :laugh::laugh:
> Hope you are good honey x x x


and im right ,
morning rach,
hope you managed to get some sleep,
heading off to work now but will catch ya later , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> haha yep you do but its only natural, once you see a good weight gain I'm sure you will relax a bit more, once their eyes open and they are running around you wont have time to worry lol  I'm not too bad just feeling a bit rough and tired


That does sound like fun, eyes open & running around :laugh::laugh::laugh:
Sorry you're not feeling too good sweetie, sounds like someone needs some TLC & rest, you never seem to get enough sleep (although Molly & I maybe to blame there)
Get some rest and put your feet up - let your lot look after you for a change 

Right I am off to try and get a shower, talk to you soon honey & REST
xx xx xx


----------



## Vixie

I will try but wont hold my breath my daughter will be up soon lol (she didnt sleep much last night through coughing so is catching up with her sleep now) then all my peace will be gone 

and no you not to blame for my tiredness I'm a bit of an insomniac anyway lol 

talk to you later byeeeee  xxx


----------



## kiera09

Vixie said:


> I will try but wont hold my breath my daughter will be up soon lol (she didnt sleep much last night through coughing so is catching up with her sleep now) then all my peace will be gone
> 
> and no you not to blame for my tiredness I'm a bit of an insomniac anyway lol
> 
> talk to you later byeeeee  xxx


Hiya Vixie, hope ur daughter gets better soon My daughters friend was really ill last week, her temperature was right up n she was crying all the time-bless her!
Try n hava little nap! you'l be knackered by tonite! xx


----------



## vizzy24

Hi glad all is ok with the pups and mum. Sorry your little one is a bit poorly Vixie hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well Molly's little babies, all put on weight today - not massive amounts but a little 










x x x


----------



## vizzy24

Aww bless her!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

sorry that has come out huge, my 1st attempt of photobucket - didn't know it even existed!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

They do actually look a little bigger 

Those little squinchers, sure can wriggle around, the fun I have when it's weigh in  they scoot around the vetbed as well, I can see I will have my hands full in a couple of week :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

aww they are gorgeous so sweet  

you can resize the pics on photobucket and then post them so they will fit the page a bit better if you wanted to


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> aww they are gorgeous so sweet
> 
> you can resize the pics on photobucket and then post them so they will fit the page a bit better if you wanted to


Hiya, please tell me how - it took me about an hour to get that far 

x x x


----------



## Guest

Wow they are gorgouse well done MM and Molly they are a credit to you  
All looking great big and healthy


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Wow they are gorgouse well done MM and Molly they are a credit to you
> All looking great big and healthy


Cheers Kerry, although I am having a bit of a mare with photobucket, it's very complicated!!!!

I think your new pups are awesome honey, I like the powder puff, I think we will swap :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*I just love seeing there little tails  my eyes keep going to them*


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya, please tell me how - it took me about an hour to get that far
> 
> x x x


on the main page of your pictures above each one it says edit/move/share/delete, click on edit it will load that picture and above will be some options just chose the resize button and go from there :thumbsup:


----------



## canuckjill

Love those tails I like the orange collared one. They are all beautiful glad they are gaining weight....Jill


----------



## Molly's Mum

Small~Fluffy said:


> *I just love seeing there little tails  my eyes keep going to them*


I must admit I didn't know how I would be with the tails but I LOVE THEM, the whole of the little have a tiny white dot on the very end, it's gorgeous x x x



Vixie said:


> on the main page of your pictures above each one it says edit/move/share/delete, click on edit it will load that picture and above will be some options just chose the resize button and go from there :thumbsup:


ok will have a go, bl**dy technology - I write for a living and I am far better off with pen & paper - thanks vixie x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

canuckjill said:


> Love those tails I like the orange collared one. They are all beautiful glad they are gaining weight....Jill


Thanks Jill, he is a gorgeous boy & put on 2oz today, I am struggling with a name for him - any ideas from over the pond???

x x x


----------



## canuckjill

If I ever got another Male dog I would call him Mentor. My first CKC reg dog was called Mentor and I learned so much from him and he was so so smart he unfortunately died at 7 yrs old. He was a Mentor to my children and I will never forget him he was a very large Sheltie over 19 in at the shoulder he died protecting my little ones from a very large dog that was loose in the neighborhood and jumped my fence to attack the kids. Poor dog had been trained to kill (and no it wasn't a pitbull type dog). So two dogs had to die that day my precious Mentor and the other dog was eventually seized after attacking several other people...Jill
ps so to me Mentor stands for loyal, proud, defender of the weak


----------



## ninja

lovely pics ,
have you stopped worrying as much now , x


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww <3 beautiful pics


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> lovely pics ,
> have you stopped worrying as much now , x


of course I have Ninja - you told me to, what else would I do


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> of course I have Ninja - you told me to, what else would I do


Good to see you've started to take advice :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

I got a couple of more pics, told you I would bore you silly....

I just couldn't resist.

x x


----------



## ad_1980

I love puppy pics.  Awww


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Good to see you've started to take advice :001_tt2:


Behave you 

How are you, nicely chilled I hope?

x


----------



## crazycrest

Awww I just love upside down puppy pics...how cute 
I am very nicely chilled thank you & hope you are too x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Awww I just love upside down puppy pics...how cute
> I am very nicely chilled thank you & hope you are too x x


Those 2 are sleeping like that a lot now, its adorable :laugh::laugh:

Yea I'm good as long as I don't leave the living room madam is fine 
She is looking better & better so I'm happy.

How's the new mum taking to her pups, they were good sizes weren't they?

x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Those 2 are sleeping like that a lot now, its adorable :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Yea I'm good as long as I don't leave the living room madam is fine
> She is looking better & better so I'm happy.
> 
> How's the new mum taking to her pups, they were good sizes weren't they?
> 
> x x


I love it when they sleep like that...love them babies x x 
Poor Molly, you are her rock, she need's you!
New mum is a bit stressed, it's not funny for either of the mum's,
they are confused cos they can hear other babies & think it's one of their's been taken away :thumbdown:
Flippin huge MM, Diva is much bigger than Tehya & hers were smaller, ok more of them I guess x x


----------



## kerrybramble

awww they are so cute! i would rather like to steal one, but don't think i will have much room for one by the end of the week


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I love it when they sleep like that...love them babies x x
> Poor Molly, you are her rock, she need's you!
> New mum is a bit stressed, it's not funny for either of the mum's,
> they are confused cos they can hear other babies & think it's one of their's been taken away :thumbdown:
> Flippin huge MM, Diva is much bigger than Tehya & hers were smaller, ok more of them I guess x x


She's just lapping up the attention and loving being thoroughly spoilt - although she does deserve it

It must be hard for your girls,  I know my living is being taken over by puppy stuff your must be even more chaotic!!

I know how passionate Kez is about the dogs, what about your son?
Jake just loves the pups, Shaun says a quick hello but that's it....

x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kerrybramble said:


> awww they are so cute! i would rather like to steal one, but don't think i will have much room for one by the end of the week


THIEF

No you can't steal one, naughty girl 
You will have yours very, very soon :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kerrybramble

darn- are you sure! im sure you wont be saying that in 5 weeks


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> She's just lapping up the attention and loving being thoroughly spoilt - although she does deserve it
> 
> It must be hard for your girls,  I know my living is being taken over by puppy stuff your must be even more chaotic!!
> 
> I know how passionate Kez is about the dogs, what about your son?
> Jake just loves the pups, Shaun says a quick hello but that's it....
> 
> x


 Of course she deserves it...only the best hey!!!
Chaos prevails in this house...always lol, puppies or not :laugh:
Jason, my son doesn't live at home any more, never really did like the dogs anyway though & certainly would not have helped if he did :yikes:
Some of us are more doggy than other's, Shaun may prefer them when they're up & about x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kerrybramble said:


> darn- are you sure! im sure you wont be saying that in 5 weeks


hehe

They are all Molly's and she would not approve, go cuddle your teddy; unruly child :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Thanks Jill, he is a gorgeous boy & put on 2oz today, I am struggling with a name for him - any ideas from over the pond???
> 
> x x x


Hiya Rach, How u feeling? I got a couple of names! Zeus, Kingston, Max (of corse!) Blade, and my oh said Ian! LMAO! xx


----------



## kerrybramble

i'm not too sure bout her either! i'll win her over 

and i'm not unruly. . .. well not lots!

bramble has stolen all my teddies


----------



## kerrybramble

ooo call him half pint


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Of course she deserves it...only the best hey!!!
> Chaos prevails in this house...always lol, puppies or not :laugh:
> Jason, my son doesn't live at home any more, never really did like the dogs anyway though & certainly would not have helped if he did :yikes:
> Some of us are more doggy than other's, Shaun may prefer them when they're up & about x x


Yea maybe, Jake tells everyone how he was there when they were born, he's very proud of the fact I honestly thought he was going to be sick at one point though bless him:drool::drool:

Kids hey!!! Much prefer dogs 

I managed to wash & actually dry my hair today :thumbsup: That is a novelty, since Friday all I've managed is a quick shower and then just been putting it up went. Must mean we are getting more organised 
Still haven't done the ironing though and they are all moaning, really can't be ar**d

x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Hiya Rach, How u feeling? I got a couple of names! Zeus, Kingston, Max (of corse!) Blade, and my oh said Ian! LMAO! xx


IAN pmsl - tell him to behave himself, why IAN!!!!

I quite like Kieffer, Solomon & Cassius my son like Bear & Diesel!!!

I'm fine thanks honey, how are you ???

xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kerrybramble said:


> i'm not too sure bout her either! i'll win her over
> 
> and i'm not unruly. . .. well not lots!
> 
> bramble has stolen all my teddies





kerrybramble said:


> ooo call him half pint


Yea you so are 

Half Pint, naughty mad, bad child

x


----------



## kerrybramble

naughty but lovable


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Yea maybe, Jake tells everyone how he was there when they were born, he's very proud of the fact I honestly thought he was going to be sick at one point though bless him:drool::drool:
> 
> Kids hey!!! Much prefer dogs
> 
> I managed to wash & actually dry my hair today :thumbsup: That is a novelty, since Friday all I've managed is a quick shower and then just been putting it up went. Must mean we are getting more organised
> Still haven't done the ironing though and they are all moaning, really can't be ar**d
> 
> x x x


Good on Jake...it's not really a boy thing, he coped really well :thumbsup:

Dogs any day MM...would not go through the kid thing again:laugh:

Organised chaos lol...I keep my hair short & my finger nails short lol.

Can they not iron? Tough :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Good on Jake...it's not really a boy thing, he coped really well :thumbsup:
> 
> Dogs any day MM...would not go through the kid thing again:laugh:
> 
> Organised chaos lol...I keep my hair short & my finger nails short lol.
> 
> Can they not iron? Tough :laugh:


I am far too old to go through the whole kid thing again, If I found out I was pregnant I would be found hanging from somewhere:thumbdown:
Give me my dogs, they never let you down, always pleased to see you, know when you need a hug & have loads of kisses for you :001_wub:

In my house I am the only person that can do anything, they are totally useless :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I am far too old to go through the whole kid thing again, If I found out I was pregnant I would be found hanging from somewhere:thumbdown:
> Give me my dogs, they never let you down, always pleased to see you, know when you need a hug & have loads of kisses for you :001_wub:
> 
> In my house I am the only person that can do anything, they are totally useless :thumbdown::thumbdown:


LOL again we see eye to eye...on all count's x x


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> IAN pmsl - tell him to behave himself, why IAN!!!!
> 
> I quite like Kieffer, Solomon & Cassius my son like Bear & Diesel!!!
> 
> I'm fine thanks honey, how are you ???
> 
> xx


LOL! He's off his head! I like Diesel and Solomon (love this one!) Yer fine thanx, just cut all the pups nails-they're so Wrigley! (200 nails!) xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> LOL! He's off his head! I like Diesel and Solomon (love this one!) Yer fine thanx, just cut all the pups nails-they're so Wrigley! (200 nails!) xx


Oh now you're telling porkies lol...surely there were only 180 :laugh:


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> LOL again we see eye to eye...on all count's x x


Make that 3 ov us! lol! x


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Make that 3 ov us! lol! x


You're counted IN :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Right then, we are all settled on Solomon - yippee just one more to go :thumbsup:

I don't want to even think about trimming nails yet, I'm be shaking :eek6::eek6:


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> Oh now you're telling porkies lol...surely there were only 180 :laugh:[/QUOTE
> 
> LMAO! It's bin a long day! My daughter was up bright n early 6.30!
> But if I said I done my fingers n toes it wld be 200! xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Right then, we are all settled on Solomon - yippee just one more to go :thumbsup:
> 
> I don't want to even think about trimming nails yet, I'm be shaking :eek6::eek6:


Solomon is a good, strong name, is one more a boy or girl :laugh:
You will have to do it soon MM, it is fine honestly, we use babies nail clippers for the first clips :thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> crazycrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh now you're telling porkies lol...surely there were only 180 :laugh:[/QUOTE
> 
> LMAO! It's bin a long day! My daughter was up bright n early 6.30!
> But if I said I done my fingers n toes it wld be 200! xx
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you mad thing & your daughter even madder, hope she'll soon be in bed :thumbsup:
> Yep as long as you have the correct amount of appendages :laugh:
Click to expand...


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Right then, we are all settled on Solomon - yippee just one more to go :thumbsup:
> 
> I don't want to even think about trimming nails yet, I'm be shaking :eek6::eek6:


Yer it wasn't easy! They were so sharp though! I felt sorry for Coco's belly!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Phone keeps going, "will you send us some more pics please" do they not know we are busy talking on here


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Phone keeps going, "will you send us some more pics please" do they not know we are busy talking on here


Aww that's lovely though, show's how interested they are x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Solomon is a good, strong name, is one more a boy or girl :laugh:
> You will have to do it soon MM, it is fine honestly, we use babies nail clippers for the first clips :thumbsup:


We have a boy left to name, I do like diesel but it sounds like it should be for German Shepard not a Boxer....

When have I got to clip the nails??


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> Solomon is a good, strong name, is one more a boy or girl :laugh:
> You will have to do it soon MM, it is fine honestly, we use babies nail clippers for the first clips :thumbsup:


I did! The quick (I think thats how u spell it!) Is easy to see on the blk n tans, but the liver n tans I had to guess! I didn't make anyone bleed so I'm chuffed! Mind u I used to trim my Iguanas claws, and pups are sooo much easier!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> We have a boy left to name, I do like diesel but it sounds like it should be for German Shepard not a Boxer....
> 
> When have I got to clip the nails??


Diesel is an ok name for any boy dog lol, very common now though!
Have a look at their wee claws & when they start to get a tiny curl just nip the ends off, probably 7-10 days x x

Should have said curve not curl...sorry!


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> We have a boy left to name, I do like diesel but it sounds like it should be for German Shepard not a Boxer....
> 
> When have I got to clip the nails??


When they start scratching you! Think of poor Mollys belly! Go for it! You might see the quick on some pups, but if you cnt just take a tiny bit off, good luck xx
(and if they bleed you're meant to dab the claw in starch.)


----------



## Molly's Mum

yea think we will forget about Diesel:- need to think again, I like unusual names 

Least I have a few days to think about clipping the nails


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> Hannah have you got any preference a boy or girl????


Sorry rach, didnt see this yesterday! I think im leaning towards a girl, but not decided yet. think i will wait till i am there and with all the pups. As you have both sex...any preferrence?!

Molly's pups are so so so so cute!! I love them!! the new owners must be so excited!!!


----------



## crazycrest

Names of the GREATEST BOXERS - From Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia

I like the name Dude lol xx

http://lowchensaustralia.com/names/boxers2.htm


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hb-mini said:


> Sorry rach, didnt see this yesterday! I think im leaning towards a girl, but not decided yet. think i will wait till i am there and with all the pups. As you have both sex...any preferrence?!
> 
> Molly's pups are so so so so cute!! I love them!! the new owners must be so excited!!!


Hi Hannah, I like girls if I am honest, although of course I do have both!!!
Yep the new owners have had loads of photo's and one of the pups are going to my vet - which I am overjoyed at


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi Hannah, I like girls if I am honest, although of course I do have both!!!
> Yep the new owners have had loads of photo's and one of the pups are going to my vet - which I am overjoyed at


I hope you know how big a compliment that is MM :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Names of the GREATEST BOXERS - From Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia
> 
> I like the name Dude lol xx
> 
> Names of the GREATEST BOXERS - From Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia


THANKS

All sorted now * ABE*


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I hope you know how big a compliment that is MM :thumbsup:


Maybe he's just thinking we will do some bartering over my huge bill, that way he doesn't have to pay 

Seriously - you know how chuffed I was... I just know he or she is going to be loved & loved and have a great life, so I am happy, I couldn't ask for more x x


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi Hannah, I like girls if I am honest, although of course I do have both!!!
> Yep the new owners have had loads of photo's and one of the pups are going to my vet - which I am overjoyed at


Ahh that is great news!!! Hopefully all the new owners will keep you updated, you decided which one you are keeping yet!?

You are so lucky, you ahve such wonderful dogs and pups!! :thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Maybe he's just thinking we will do some bartering over my huge bill, that way he doesn't have to pay
> 
> Seriously - you know how chuffed I was... I just know he or she is going to be loved & loved and have a great life, so I am happy, I couldn't ask for more x x


Yeah & nor do you...bonus :thumbsup:
I know you were chuffed & am pleased it worked out how it has


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hb-mini said:


> Ahh that is great news!!! Hopefully all the new owners will keep you updated, you decided which one you are keeping yet!?
> 
> You are so lucky, you ahve such wonderful dogs and pups!! :thumbsup:


Thank you Hannah, that means a lot. Think I am keeping Pup 7, Sunlight Surprise, she has caught me eye, although I wish I could keep them all x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> THANKS
> 
> All sorted now * ABE*


Love it xx


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> Thank you Hannah, that means a lot. Think I am keeping Pup 7, Sunlight Surprise, she has caught me eye, although I wish I could keep them all x x


Ahh thats lovely.
Im hoping nest week when i see the pups that one will catch my eye!!! It will be difficult otherwise!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yeah & nor do you...bonus :thumbsup:
> I know you were chuffed & am pleased it worked out how it has


Thanks sweetie, I just don't want to think about them leaving - I am going to be heartbroken I just know it :sad::sad:

How do you cope CC??


----------



## crazycrest

Hb-mini said:


> Ahh thats lovely.
> Im hoping nest week when i see the pups that one will catch my eye!!! It will be difficult otherwise!!


LOL now you've had it!!! They will all catch your eye haha :thumbsup:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Thanks sweetie, I just don't want to think about them leaving - I am going to be heartbroken I just know it :sad::sad:
> 
> How do you cope CC??


I am alway's heartbroken, but try not to cry until after they've gone!
You cope by knowing you've only let them go to the best possible homes
& that if they don't work out you have a contract in place so that they come back to you x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

guys I've got to go and get the dogs fed & watered, I have to lean over molly's box with a bowl of water!!! and also want to change their bedding. Will be back in a bit.

Lots of love Rach x x x


----------



## Hb-mini

crazycrest said:


> LOL now you've had it!!! They will all catch your eye haha :thumbsup:


Hehe!! Yep knowing my luck i will come back with all 7!! :yikes:

Oh dear, i will let you all know this time next week when i have chosen!!!


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi Hannah, I like girls if I am honest, although of course I do have both!!!
> Yep the new owners have had loads of photo's and one of the pups are going to my vet - which I am overjoyed at


Thats a hard one! But I've got to say girls as they're so much cleaner! Max always smells like dog,Coco has 11 pups n still smells ok! Max pee's n poo's anywhere, where as Coco does her business in the gravel patch provided! xx


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> guys I've got to go and get the dogs fed & watered, I have to lean over molly's box with a bowl of water!!! and also want to change their bedding. Will be back in a bit.
> 
> Lots of love Rach x x x


Ditto! I'm still feedin Coco in "the nest!" xx


----------



## Hb-mini

kiera09 said:


> Thats a hard one! But I've got to say girls as they're so much cleaner! Max always smells like dog,Coco has 11 pups n still smells ok! Max pee's n poo's anywhere, where as Coco does her business in the gravel patch provided! xx


Im defo thinking girl then!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiera09

Hb-mini said:


> Im defo thinking girl then!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:[/QUO
> 
> I wld! I can't remember if you had thought of any names? xx


----------



## dobermummy

Am I the odd one out coz I prefers boys? 

Not sure why either to be honest,Just think my boys are all mummy's boys


----------



## Hb-mini

kiera09 said:


> Hb-mini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im defo thinking girl then!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:[/QUO
> 
> I wld! I can't remember if you had thought of any names? xx
> 
> 
> 
> Yea i think if its a girl we will call it daisy!!!
> Hollies choice, she loves disney..... (daisy duck!!)
Click to expand...


----------



## Hb-mini

mumof5 said:


> Am I the odd one out coz I prefers boys?
> 
> Not sure why either to be honest,Just think my boys are all mummy's boys


Oooooo no, dont say that. you will confuse me!! :eek6:


----------



## dobermummy

Hb-mini said:


> Oooooo no, dont say that. you will confuse me!! :eek6:


sorry  Tho people always say I like to be different


----------



## Hb-mini

mumof5 said:


> sorry  Tho people always say I like to be different


Being different is never a bad thing!!


----------



## dobermummy

Hb-mini said:


> Being different is never a bad thing!!


True, tho it has taken me a few years to realise that


----------



## Hb-mini

mumof5 said:


> True, tho it has taken me a few years to realise that


Well you have realised now so its all good!!! :thumbsup:
xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

We are poorly sick :thumbdown::thumbdown:

Molly has had any upset tummy during the night, bless her. She seems better this morning but we both didn't get much sleep last night.

As for me; I have a raging temp, and don't have an ounce of energy - deep joy :thumbdown:

I've not been ill for about 5 years and I hate it:angry::angry:

x x x


----------



## vizzy24

Hope you feel better soon try and get as much rest as you can ( easier said than done I bet)


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> We are poorly sick :thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> Molly has had any upset tummy during the night, bless her. She seems better this morning but we both didn't get much sleep last night.
> 
> As for me; I have a raging temp, and don't have an ounce of energy - deep joy :thumbdown:
> 
> I've not been ill for about 5 years and I hate it:angry::angry:
> 
> x x x


sorry to hear you arent very well ,

hope molly is ok now, have you been in touch with CC and see what she says about molly or what you should give her to eat and drink, xx


----------



## dobermummy

Hi, hope you both start to feel better soon. Try to rest as much as you can. (which is never easy)


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> We are poorly sick :thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> Molly has had any upset tummy during the night, bless her. She seems better this morning but we both didn't get much sleep last night.
> 
> As for me; I have a raging temp, and don't have an ounce of energy - deep joy :thumbdown:
> 
> I've not been ill for about 5 years and I hate it:angry::angry:
> 
> x x x


 Oh no MM, I am really sorry to hear this ( doctor's for you ) :sad:
And rest if you can get it :thumbsup:
What's up with Molly ? Just a bit of a loose tummy ?
This can be quite normal with all the extra food's they have to eat
whilst feeding their babies, glad she's a little better this morning x x x


----------



## ad_1980

Molly's Mum said:


> We are poorly sick :thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> Molly has had any upset tummy during the night, bless her. She seems better this morning but we both didn't get much sleep last night.
> 
> As for me; I have a raging temp, and don't have an ounce of energy - deep joy :thumbdown:
> 
> I've not been ill for about 5 years and I hate it:angry::angry:
> 
> x x x


Aw i hate being ill too  hope the pair of you get better. Drink loads of water and maybe get someone else to take over molly and puppy care for a bit and get some sleep?


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> We are poorly sick :thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> Molly has had any upset tummy during the night, bless her. She seems better this morning but we both didn't get much sleep last night.
> 
> As for me; I have a raging temp, and don't have an ounce of energy - deep joy :thumbdown:
> 
> I've not been ill for about 5 years and I hate it:angry::angry:
> 
> x x x


Arrr, Hope u both get well soon! Poor u - just wot u need! Try n get some sleep and eat some soup!(It always makes me feel better!) :thumbsup: xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi guys

Well Molly seems non the worse from her upset tummy; she's eaten well today and appears happy. :thumbsup:

Her little babies are all doing well; they are getting more & more active by the day and have all put an ounce today. You should hear the noise they make when they are feeding, right little guzzlers 

As for me, well still feeling grotty but hey it's only a cold and Molly & her babies come first :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Love Rach x x


----------



## Vixie

glad to hear everything is still going well and Molly's tummy is OK now, hope your cold clears up soon


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Well Molly seems non the worse from her upset tummy; she's eaten well today and appears happy. :thumbsup:
> 
> Her little babies are all doing well; they are getting more & more active by the day and have all put an ounce today. You should hear the noise they make when they are feeding, right little guzzlers
> 
> As for me, well still feeling grotty but hey it's only a cold and Molly & her babies come first :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Love Rach x x


pleased to hear that molly is ok and that pups are putting on weight ,

you also need to look after yourself , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> pleased to hear that molly is ok and that pups are putting on weight ,
> 
> you also need to look after yourself , xx


hey you, thought you had run away 

I'm ok, how are you babe??

x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> pleased to hear that molly is ok and that pups are putting on weight ,
> 
> you also need to look after yourself , xx


Tell her ninja x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Tell her ninja x x x


Hiya Mrs, you are a fine one to talk, when do you look after yourself - you are the same as me, they dogs come first 

how are your little babies doing??

Is it just me but PF is going so slow tonight


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> hey you, thought you had run away
> 
> I'm ok, how are you babe??
> 
> x


i have to live by my name ,

im fine , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya Mrs, you are a fine one to talk, when do you look after yourself - you are the same as me, they dogs come first
> 
> how are your little babies doing??
> 
> Is it just me but PF is going so slow tonight


LOL of course the dogs come first, we brought them here!
Babies all doing good thank you xx
PF is slow, very many people on, you need to visit general, have had a 2 min posting silence & everyone is raising a glass to Sammy in the private function x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL of course the dogs come first, we brought them here!
> Babies all doing good thank you xx
> PF is slow, very many people on, you need to visit general, have had a 2 min posting silence & everyone is raising a glass to Sammy in the private function x x


going to have a look wish I had known x x

Be back in a mo x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

there are some truly lovely people on here.....

sometimes I am amazed by peoples caring nature x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> there are some truly lovely people on here.....
> 
> sometimes I am amazed by peoples caring nature x x


Me too MM...have had a few tear's again tonight :crying:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> going to have a look wish I had known x x
> 
> Be back in a mo x x





Molly's Mum said:


> there are some truly lovely people on here.....
> 
> sometimes I am amazed by peoples caring nature x x


i have just been there and posted , 
only read the first 2 pages though will go back and read the rest after son has gone to bed , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Me too MM...have had a few tear's again tonight :crying:


yea, sometimes I struggle believing she is really gone, it's like she will pop up and say something hilarious  I just know she is in a place looking down on us all and feeling no pain & smiling x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> i have just been there and posted ,
> only read the first 2 pages though will go back and read the rest after son has gone to bed , xx


Hey Julia, never asked before hun; sorry - how old is your son? x


----------



## crazycrest

Well I am holding great faith in the fact that the little ones I've lost from my litters will have a great person to look after them where they are now & I know they'll have so much fun together x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Hey Julia, never asked before hun; sorry - how old is your son? x


11 going on 21 , a total pain at times,
just waiting for oh to ring then he will be going to bed , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Well I am holding great faith in the fact that the little ones I've lost from my litters will have a great person to look after them where they are now & I know they'll have so much fun together x x x


Never thought of that, that is such a lovely way of looking at things, well done you

Have you thought of any names for the 2 new babies x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> 11 going on 21 , a total pain at times,
> just waiting for oh to ring then he will be going to bed , xx


would like to say it's get better but it so doesn't :nonod::nonod: Not until the hit about 17 then you have all sorts of different worries - kids hey :w00t::w00t:
CC & I have decided dogs are far more easier :001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> would like to say it's get better but it so doesn't :nonod::nonod: Not until the hit about 17 then you have all sorts of different worries - kids hey :w00t::w00t:
> CC & I have decided dogs are far more easier :001_tongue::001_tongue:


would like to think we will be moving to one of the greek islands when he gets to that age, but the way this country is going it may take another few years longer than that ,
i totally agree dogs are soooo much easier , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Never thought of that, that is such a lovely way of looking at things, well done you
> 
> Have you thought of any names for the 2 new babies x x x


The two little ones will be....
..affix..The Midas Touch...Midas
..affix..Midnight Star....another Star for Sammy x x x

Dogs is definitely better than kids :w00t:


----------



## ninja

im sat in the conservatory with the radio on and they are even playing sad songs on it , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Gorgeous names CC, love them...... How do you keep coming up with them?

Are you really thinking about emigrating Julia??


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> im sat in the conservatory with the radio on and they are even playing sad songs on it , xx


Aww it's hard tonight hey x x x { hugs for you } xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Gorgeous names CC, love them...... How do you keep coming up with them?
> 
> Are you really thinking about emigrating Julia??


yes :thumbup1:, if we hadnt have had son we would have probaly already gone , xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Aww it's hard tonight hey x x x { hugs for you } xx


thank you, wouldnt be so bad if oh would get his arse into gear and ring then can get son in bed, laughing at a laptop is one thing :crying: is another, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Aww it's hard tonight hey x x x { hugs for you } xx


It makes you think...... I keep thinking of those 2 little ones, they must be so upset and that's what makes me cry 



kira99 said:


> yes :thumbup1:, if we hadnt have had son we would have probaly already gone , xx


wow, that's a shocker  what will you do out there?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> It makes you think...... I keep thinking of those 2 little ones, they must be so upset and that's what makes me cry
> 
> wow, that's a shocker  what will you do out there?


It's just so harsh on the whole family, I hope I never have to deal with this,
just don't think I'm strong enough x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> It makes you think...... I keep thinking of those 2 little ones, they must be so upset and that's what makes me cry
> 
> wow, that's a shocker  what will you do out there?


all things permitting just live :smile5:,
not much call for either of our jobs that we do at the moment , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> It's just so harsh on the whole family, I hope I never have to deal with this,
> just don't think I'm strong enough x x


You would be strong enough sweetie, if someone had of told me I would of dealt with Zac's accident I would of disagreed but somehow you just go into autopilot. Sometimes I get a bit down about what we all lost but you have to be strong for the rest of the family.

x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> You would be strong enough sweetie, if someone had of told me I would of dealt with Zac's accident I would of disagreed but somehow you just go into autopilot. Sometimes I get a bit down about what we all lost but you have to be strong for the rest of the family.
> 
> x x x


I guess you're right, but I don't want to find out xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I guess you're right, but I don't want to find out xxx


Well fingers crossed non of ever have to 

It's a real night for contemplation & sadness, a night we all could do with a hug x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well fingers crossed non of ever have to
> 
> It's a real night for contemplation & sadness, a night we all could do with a hug x x


Yeah!!! big {{hug's}} all round, I love ya ladies x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yeah!!! big {{hug's}} all round, I love ya ladies x x x


Couldn't of put it better myself, a massive hug for us all - luv ya x x x

On that note, I am done in and in need of some more paracetamols, so I will night, night to you all. I hope you both sleep well

Lots of love 
Rach x x x x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Couldn't of put it better myself, a massive hug for us all - luv ya x x x
> 
> On that note, I am done in and in need of some more paracetamols, so I will night, night to you all. I hope you both sleep well
> 
> Lots of love
> Rach x x x x x x


Night MM...hope you're feeling a bit better tomorrow x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yeah!!! big {{hug's}} all round, I love ya ladies x x x





Molly's Mum said:


> Couldn't of put it better myself, a massive hug for us all - luv ya x x x
> 
> On that note, I am done in and in need of some more paracetamols, so I will night, night to you all. I hope you both sleep well
> 
> Lots of love
> Rach x x x x x x


(((((((hugs )))))))))) back to both of you, xx

nite nite rach, sleep well, xx


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Well Molly seems non the worse from her upset tummy; she's eaten well today and appears happy. :thumbsup:
> 
> Her little babies are all doing well; they are getting more & more active by the day and have all put an ounce today. You should hear the noise they make when they are feeding, right little guzzlers
> 
> As for me, well still feeling grotty but hey it's only a cold and Molly & her babies come first :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Love Rach x x


Hiya guys, I'm glad Mollys ok, yer our pups are starvers to! Have u tried lemsips? They're brill  xx


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Couldn't of put it better myself, a massive hug for us all - luv ya x x x
> 
> On that note, I am done in and in need of some more paracetamols, so I will night, night to you all. I hope you both sleep well
> 
> Lots of love
> Rach x x x x x x


((( hugs! ))) Good nite, hope u feel better tomorrow xx


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Hiya guys, I'm glad Mollys ok, yer our pups are starvers to! Have u tried lemsips? They're brill  xx


dont think the pups will like them very much :001_tongue:, x


----------



## crazycrest

Right that's me fair done in...off now to hit the hay 
Looking forward to the morning updates x x:w00t:


----------



## Vixie

good morning ladies, hope you all had a good night and that all mums and pups are well also


----------



## Hb-mini

Good morning lovely ladies, hope all is well with everyone.

So very very sad about Sammy, i only realised yesterday that she had gone as i dont go into general that much. I couldnt stop thinking of her and her poor family. I didnt know her really at all but she has had an affect on us all. I hope now she will forever smile and look after her children from above. Lots of love to everyone who knew her.
(((hugs)))
xxxxxx


----------



## ninja

good morning ,

hope you are feeling a bit better this morning rach and mollie and pups are ok :smile5:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi guys.

I am a little worried, well a lot to be honest 

I have just weighed the pups and I don't think they are putting on enough weight:-

What I will say is, they are very happy, they feed then sleep soundly and are more active each day - it's just the actual weight. Today they have all put on an 1oz apart from little angel who has stayed the same.

I am going to list them all with their birth weight, weights today and how much they have put on:-

STAR 16oz - 20oz weight gain 4oz
ANGEL 12oz - 13oz weight gain 3oz
JAZZ 15oz - 20oz weight gain 5oz
SOLOMON 16oz - 22oz weight gain 6oz
SAMMY 15oz - 22oz weight gain 7oz
BAILEY 13oz - 18oz weight gain 5oz
SUNNY 15oz - 21oz weight gain 6oz

I am really worried, please could someone give me some advice 

love Rach x x x


----------



## Guest

Rach that sounds fine the small ones of the litter if you are that worried you can put on the back nipples every two hours?? See if that helps
Seems they are all gaining weight though witch is good she might just be a runt 

Mum has taken grandma to doctors as she has apointment, when she gets back i will get her to chat to you


----------



## Molly's Mum

Thanks Kez, just there is no way they are going to double their birth weight by Saturday and that is what everyone says they should 

yea your mum told me about your Granma's doc app, honey x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I am a little worried, well a lot to be honest
> 
> I have just weighed the pups and I don't think they are putting on enough weight:-
> 
> What I will say is, they are very happy, they feed then sleep soundly and are more active each day - it's just the actual weight. Today they have all put on an 1oz apart from little angel who has stayed the same.
> 
> I am going to list them all with their birth weight, weights today and how much they have put on:-
> 
> STAR 16oz - 20oz weight gain 4oz
> ANGEL 12oz - 13oz weight gain 3oz
> JAZZ 15oz - 20oz weight gain 5oz
> SOLOMON 16oz - 22oz weight gain 6oz
> SAMMY 15oz - 22oz weight gain 7oz
> BAILEY 13oz - 18oz weight gain 5oz
> SUNNY 15oz - 21oz weight gain 6oz
> 
> I am really worried, please could someone give me some advice
> 
> love Rach x x x


Hi MM, please stop worrying :crying:
Ok not all puppies or even all litter's double their birth weight,
as long as everyone is happy & healthy & there is a small, but steady 
weight gain, which it look's like there is all should be fine...honest :smile5:


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Thanks Kez, just there is no way they are going to double their birth weight by Saturday and that is what everyone says they should
> 
> yea your mum told me about your Granma's doc app, honey x x x


Hiya Rach, I wldn't worry to much!  Saturdays in 2 days anyway! and as long as everything else is normal and they continue to gain weight I wouldn't worry! They'l soon pile on the pounds when they start weaning! I've uploaded those eye opening pics! xx


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> dont think the pups will like them very much :001_tongue:, x


HA-HA! Just saw ur clever post! xx


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> HA-HA! Just saw ur clever post! xx


sorry couldnt resist , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi guys,

I initially wasn't going to post this; as I feel so bad & guilty but someone might read this one day and it may help them, so I am going to.

As you're aware I've been worried about the pups weight, so one avenue to investigate this afternoon was Molly's food. Molly has always been on the same food from a pup, one recommended by her breeder. I am not going to name the brand, but it's a well known one & not cheap. Both Max & Molly have always looked brill on it. I changed her over to the puppy sort whilst she was pregnant and have carried on with that to this day. Also adding some fresh meat, ice cream etc. to Molly's diet. I admit I have never really researched what the makeup of the food was until today. I went on to their website and it clearly states their puppy food is not suitable for pregnant or lactating dogs. I never knew and I should of known.

As of now Molly will be changing to a completely different brand of food and I am upping her intake of food until she's bursting. I have just fed her a whole tin of rice pudding and just cooked some Aberdeen Angus Steak Mince, mashed potato & gravy.

I do feel like I've let Molly & her babies down by my naiveity but at least I am putting it right, sorry my beautiful girl.

Like I said you never know this may help someone else one day.

Lots of love

Rach x x x

p.s. Thank you lovely lady for you help, once again x x


----------



## dobermummy

You havent let molly down at all. You look after her, Max and the puppies brilliantly. Please don't beat yourself up over it hunnie.

xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Thank you,

Well Moll's polished off the whole bowl of mince & mash, so I hope she has a fully tummy. I made enough for her to have another one before bed time

x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Well Moll's polished off the whole bowl of mince & mash, so I hope she has a fully tummy. I made enough for her to have another one before bed time
> 
> x x


I hope she enjoyed it lol, it made Kerry really hungry, even though it was in a dog's bowl :w00t:
Please don't feel bad about the food you've been using MM, how are you supposed to know that a supposedly reputable dog food manufacturer as big as that say their puppy food is no good for pregnant/lactating bitches?
Every other puppy food out there say's it's fine for about to be mum's even the crap ones x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

QUOTE=crazycrest;739340]I hope she enjoyed it lol, it made Kerry really hungry, even though it was in a dog's bowl :w00t:
Please don't feel bad about the food you've been using MM, how are you supposed to know that a supposedly reputable dog food manufacturer as big as that say their puppy food is no good for pregnant/lactating bitches?
Every other puppy food out there say's it's fine for about to be mum's even the crap ones x x x[/QUOTE]

Cheers sweetie, well at least doing something about it now.

She ate a whole tin of rice pudding - I then left it just over an hour and gave her that huge bowl of mince & mash and she ate the bl**dy lot, so hopefully her tum is well full. She's got another one before bed time as well. She will be pooping for England by tomorrow 

x x


----------



## crazycrest

Aww bless her, I am glad she woofed it all down & all will be well 
Tomorrow's another day hey! We live & learn, generally by our mistakes,
so all is well that end's well & as from now Molly will get the best of the best!
I don't much fancy your poop patrol for the next couple of day's lol :w00t:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Aww bless her, I am glad she woofed it all down & all will be well
> Tomorrow's another day hey! We live & learn, generally by our mistakes,
> so all is well that end's well & as from now Molly will get the best of the best!
> I don't much fancy your poop patrol for the next couple of day's lol :w00t:


Yea cheers hun 
Well not going to dwell on it, although I have sent a right snotty email to the company!! No it won't do any good but it made me feel better anyway!!

So how is the weaning going - messy???


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Yea cheers hun
> Well not going to dwell on it, although I have sent a right snotty email to the company!! No it won't do any good but it made me feel better anyway!!
> 
> So how is the weaning going - messy???


Good for you...you might get a snotty reply!
I been on their website to check it out & the only one
they recommend for the mums to be or new mum's is the small breed
puppy, that is really bad considering they do breed specific diet's, very misleading! I bet you they now bend over backward's & send money off coupons or a weaning food to keep you buying their product's x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Sorry...weaning isn't too bad, they are not really that interested yet,
mum obviously has plenty to go round still, just offering it a couple time's a day & they're taking small amounts x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Good for you...you might get a snotty reply!
> I been on their website to check it out & the only one
> they recommend for the mums to be or new mum's is the small breed
> puppy, that is really bad considering they do breed specific diet's, very misleading! I bet you they now bend over backward's & send money off coupons or a weaning food to keep you buying their product's x x x


Yea I had a good look as well, why on earth would I even think about buying a SMALL BREED - misleading isn't the word for it, I'm bl**dy fuming. They can stick any coupons right up their ar*e. I will never use their products ever again. Bunch of w***ers is what I say !!!!

Right now I've got that off my chest  So are your babies enjoying their sloppy, messy gruel :001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## Molly's Mum

it looks like kerry's Bramble isn't far off, how exciting more puppies


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Yea I had a good look as well, why on earth would I even think about buying a SMALL BREED - misleading isn't the word for it, I'm bl**dy fuming. They can stick any coupons right up their ar*e. I will never use their products ever again. Bunch of w***ers is what I say !!!!
> 
> Right now I've got that off my chest  So are your babies enjoying their sloppy, messy gruel :001_tongue::001_tongue:


LOL I love ya MM, a woman after my own heart {{hugs}} :001_tongue:
They are doing ok with the gruelthank you, a tad messy, but not too bad x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

hang just give me 5 mins, she wants to go out x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Back again 

Molly & Max had a little run around together in the garden which was sweet, he is so pleased to be with her and I think she enjoyed it too. Straight back to her babies though, she best rest cause I will be force feeding her again soon :001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Back again
> 
> Molly & Max had a little run around together in the garden which was sweet, he is so pleased to be with her and I think she enjoyed it too. Straight back to her babies though, she best rest cause I will be force feeding her again soon :001_tongue::001_tongue:


Aww it's so sweet when they love each other, not long & they'll
be back to being a proper family :w00t:
I don't think you'll have to force feed her lol :001_tongue:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Aww it's so sweet when they love each other, not long & they'll
> be back to being a proper family :w00t:
> I don't think you'll have to force feed her lol :001_tongue:


No I don't either 

It was soooo funny earlier; Jake came into the kitchen and said "nice one have we got cottage pie?" you should of seen his face when I said eh no its all for Molly! Don't think I am very popular, whenever they go to the freezer I say "don't touch the icecream it's Molly's :001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> QUOTE=crazycrest;739340]I hope she enjoyed it lol, it made Kerry really hungry, even though it was in a dog's bowl :w00t:
> Please don't feel bad about the food you've been using MM, how are you supposed to know that a supposedly reputable dog food manufacturer as big as that say their puppy food is no good for pregnant/lactating bitches?
> Every other puppy food out there say's it's fine for about to be mum's even the crap ones x x x


Cheers sweetie, well at least doing something about it now.

She ate a whole tin of rice pudding - I then left it just over an hour and gave her that huge bowl of mince & mash and she ate the bl**dy lot, so hopefully her tum is well full. She's got another one before bed time as well. She will be pooping for England by tomorrow 

x x[/QUOTE]

Hiya hun, 
You're honestly worrying too much!Don't be so hard on you're self, you weren't to know about the puppy food! I'm sure all you're pups are fit and healthy! I haven't checked if Cocos puppy food is suitable, I'm using pedigree puppy tinned food, and EUKANUBA Puppy food,(I've just checked it is recommended!) aswell as sardines and tripe.
Don't be tempted to over feed her! She will eat and eat and eat! Trust me! Coco would never refuse food!! Her dinner did look lovelly, like a cottage pie! mmmmmm  xx


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Back again
> 
> Molly & Max had a little run around together in the garden which was sweet, he is so pleased to be with her and I think she enjoyed it too. Straight back to her babies though, she best rest cause I will be force feeding her again soon :001_tongue::001_tongue:


Me again! Yer Coco n Max have bin play fighting like old times the last few days,forgot to mention it! They looked happy, Poor Max has bin missing her! x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Cheers sweetie, well at least doing something about it now.
> 
> She ate a whole tin of rice pudding - I then left it just over an hour and gave her that huge bowl of mince & mash and she ate the bl**dy lot, so hopefully her tum is well full. She's got another one before bed time as well. She will be pooping for England by tomorrow
> 
> x x


Hiya hun, 
You're honestly worrying too much!Don't be so hard on you're self, you weren't to know about the puppy food! I'm sure all you're pups are fit and healthy! I haven't checked if Cocos puppy food is suitable, I'm using pedigree puppy tinned food, and EUKANUBA Puppy food,(I've just checked it is recommended!) aswell as sardines and tripe.
Don't be tempted to over feed her! She will eat and eat and eat! Trust me! Coco would never refuse food!! Her dinner did look lovelly, like a cottage pie! mmmmmm  xx[/QUOTE]

Hiya honey, just sent you a PM x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> No I don't either
> 
> It was soooo funny earlier; Jake came into the kitchen and said "nice one have we got cottage pie?" you should of seen his face when I said eh no its all for Molly! Don't think I am very popular, whenever they go to the freezer I say "don't touch the icecream it's Molly's :001_tongue::001_tongue:


LOL Kerry is exactly the same when I cook for the dog's haha!
It alway's makes me chuckle to myself, then you get "the dog's get fed
better than we are"! Aww poor kid's !:crying:
Yep do not touch the ice cream is a favourite saying here too :w00t:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya hun,
> You're honestly worrying too much!Don't be so hard on you're self, you weren't to know about the puppy food! I'm sure all you're pups are fit and healthy! I haven't checked if Cocos puppy food is suitable, I'm using pedigree puppy tinned food, and EUKANUBA Puppy food,(I've just checked it is recommended!) aswell as sardines and tripe.
> Don't be tempted to over feed her! She will eat and eat and eat! Trust me! Coco would never refuse food!! Her dinner did look lovelly, like a cottage pie! mmmmmm  xx


Hiya honey, just sent you a PM x x[/QUOTE]

Nice one x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL Kerry is exactly the same when I cook for the dog's haha!
> It alway's makes me chuckle to myself, then you get "the dog's get fed
> better than we are"! Aww poor kid's !:crying:
> Yep do not touch the ice cream is a favourite saying here too :w00t:


Poor kids - should we feel sorry for them, let me think..... errr NOPE

Tomorrow when I go the pet shop I am stopping at the shop and buying myself a bottle of Tia Maria and tomoz night I am ordering a huge kebab & chips - thoroughly spoil myself


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Poor kids - should we feel sorry for them, let me think..... errr NOPE
> 
> Tomorrow when I go the pet shop I am stopping at the shop and buying myself a bottle of Tia Maria and tomoz night I am ordering a huge kebab & chips - thoroughly spoil myself


Yeah!!! way to go MM...you so deserve a treat x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yeah!!! way to go MM...you so deserve a treat x x x


yep that's what I thought, I know Kebabs are totally bad for you and made of all things disgusting but they taste bl**dy gorgeous - only 2 drinks mind you, just in case her ladyship needs me 

Sounds like Bramble is very very close


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> yep that's what I thought, I know Kebabs are totally bad for you and made of all things disgusting but they taste bl**dy gorgeous - only 2 drinks mind you, just in case her ladyship needs me
> 
> Sounds like Bramble is very very close


MMMMMMM I LOVE KEBABS !!! Could u have one sent to mine plz! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> MMMMMMM I LOVE KEBABS !!! Could u have one sent to mine plz! xx


yea so do I, but try not to have them too often.... looking forward to mine tomorrow though x


----------



## crazycrest

You go for it...both of you...treat's keep ya going until the next one x x x


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> You go for it...both of you...treat's keep ya going until the next one x x x


Well if u insist! xx


----------



## dobermummy

We have to spell out the word kebab because if we say the word our Max is up looking out the window looking out for the delivery man. They are used to him now (used to be petrified ) and bring him his own little kebab


----------



## crazycrest

mumof5 said:


> We have to spell out the word kebab because if we say the word our Max is up looking out the window looking out for the delivery man. They are used to him now (used to be petrified ) and bring him his own little kebab


LOL that's cute....you eat too many kebabs :w00t:


----------



## dobermummy

Not me, the oh and kids  

They would live on them if I let them :smile5:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL that's cute....you eat too many kebabs :w00t:


yea that's what I am thinking 

this talk of kebabs I want one now not tomorrow, although will have to wait, it will be my Friday night treat.

We'll be getting more sleep tonight then we did this time last week


----------



## canuckjill

wow 2902 posts on this thread....Jill


----------



## ad_1980

i know i was going to comment this thread's size lol!


----------



## crazycrest

LOL we can natter for England & Canada too :w00t:


----------



## canuckjill

Thats a good one. One day I'm gonna come over there for a visit and hope to meet some of you for a brew...Jill


----------



## ninja

evening all , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ad_1980 said:


> i know i was going to comment this thread's size lol!


Are you saying we talk to much - pmsl x



canuckjill said:


> Thats a good one. One day I'm gonna come over there for a visit and hope to meet some of you for a brew...Jill


Now that sounds like fun, you would be more than welcome x x



kira99 said:


> evening all , xx


hiya Julia, how are you - we are talking kebabs,,, yummy x


----------



## canuckjill

evening hows you today?...Jill


----------



## crazycrest

canuckjill said:


> Thats a good one. One day I'm gonna come over there for a visit and hope to meet some of you for a brew...Jill





kira99 said:


> evening all , xx


It would be lovely to meet you x x x
Evening ninja x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Are you saying we talk to much - pmsl x
> 
> Now that sounds like fun, you would be more than welcome x x
> 
> hiya Julia, how are you - we are talking kebabs,,, yummy x





canuckjill said:


> evening hows you today?...Jill


i have just had sweet an sour chicken , x

i am knackered and cant believe there are going to be puppies born tonight , x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> It would be lovely to meet you x x x
> Evening ninja x x


the ninja name seems to be sticking in the breeding section ,
even when kerry replied to me without quoting me i never gave it a thought and answered her  and then laughed to myself when i realised what i had done :smile:, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> i have just had sweet an sour chicken , x
> 
> i am knackered and cant believe there are going to be puppies born tonight , x


I think it will be tomorrow although I daren't say that is Kerry - but that's just me.

I had cheese on toast for tea - boring but nice and quick

x x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> the ninja name seems to be sticking in the breeding section ,
> even when kerry replied to me without quoting me i never gave it a thought and answered her  and then laughed to myself when i realised what i had done :smile:, x


OMG don't you go changing on me now!!! 
I could never cope with another name lol, they say Julia & I think
"who the hell is Julia" :w00t: And then I see your avatar & it's cool...it's ninja.
Sad cow ain't I LOL :w00t:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> the ninja name seems to be sticking in the breeding section ,
> even when kerry replied to me without quoting me i never gave it a thought and answered her  and then laughed to myself when i realised what i had done :smile:, x





crazycrest said:


> OMG don't you go changing on me now!!!
> I could never cope with another name lol, they say Julia & I think
> "who the hell is Julia" :w00t: And then I see your avatar & it's cool...it's ninja.
> Sad cow ain't I LOL :w00t:


I will always know you as Ninja honey, it was how you used to spring up on us - scaring us.... you can't change now
Got to think of ole CC, you know her memory & all thath :001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> OMG don't you go changing on me now!!!
> I could never cope with another name lol, they say Julia & I think
> "who the hell is Julia" :w00t: And then I see your avatar & it's cool...it's ninja.
> Sad cow ain't I LOL :w00t:


haha, might wait till you have gone to bed and look for another pic though :001_tongue:, x


----------



## kiera09

mumof5 said:


> We have to spell out the word kebab because if we say the word our Max is up looking out the window looking out for the delivery man. They are used to him now (used to be petrified ) and bring him his own little kebab


Thats nice of them! I think our Max wld hate our delivery man (untill he smelt the kebab!) as he's mixed race! Does you're max hava problem with coloured people? x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I will always know you as Ninja honey, it was how you used to spring up on us - scaring us.... you can't change now
> Got to think of ole CC, you know her memory & all thath :001_tongue::001_tongue:


it just made me laugh when i replyed without even thinking ,
well i suppose for CC sake best stay the same , x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha, might wait till you have gone to bed and look for another pic though :001_tongue:, x





kira99 said:


> it just made me laugh when i replyed without even thinking ,
> well i suppose for CC sake best stay the same , x


Don't you blimmin dare ninja...ya bad bu**er :001_tongue:
I will not have a clue who you are, you do realise this x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> it just made me laugh when i replyed without even thinking ,
> well i suppose for CC sake best stay the same , x


yea bless her, lets not confuse her  she's off her head already :001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> Don't you blimmin dare ninja...ya bad bu**er :001_tongue:
> I will not have a clue who you are, you do realise this x x x


I'm gunna change my name! Might make things easier!:001_tongue: xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Don't you blimmin dare ninja...ya bad bu**er :001_tongue:
> I will not have a clue who you are, you do realise this x x x


hmmmmm, i wonder how long it would take for mark to change my name , *starts to think of a new one* LOL x


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> I'm gunna change my name! Might make things easier!:001_tongue: xx


Hey you are Alex...coco's mum I know who you are :001_tongue:


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> hmmmmm, i wonder how long it would take for mark to change my name , *starts to think of a new one* LOL x


OMG ask him to change it by all mean's, but you can only have NINJA :hand:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Behave the lot of you, no one is changing any names - it would be far too confusing :crying::crying:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> OMG ask him to change it by all mean's, but you can only have NINJA :hand:


but then it wouldnt be a name change ,
i need something different :devil:, x


----------



## ad_1980

he he 

More puppy pics! I want more puppy pics


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Behave the lot of you, no one is changing any names - it would be far too confusing :crying::crying:


LOL! I'm only jokin, Cocos mum sounds gd if I do though! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ad_1980 said:


> he he
> 
> More puppy pics! I want more puppy pics


ok honey I promise to do some tomorrow, just didn't want to bore everyone


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> ok honey I promise to do some tomorrow, just didn't want to bore everyone


You cldn't bore any of us with more pics!  MORE PICS!!!  X


----------



## crazycrest

Well ladies I cannot cope with all of this!
I am logging off for the night, going to catch up
with Eastender's & then, believe it or not I am having
an early night!!! Yes really...an early night x x x 
So that's me saying goodnight to you all x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well ladies I cannot cope with all of this!
> I am logging off for the night, going to catch up
> with Eastender's & then, believe it or not I am having
> an early night!!! Yes really...an early night x x x
> So that's me saying goodnight to you all x x x


ooops have we upset you ,

nite nite CC,
sleep well, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Well ladies I cannot cope with all of this!
> I am logging off for the night, going to catch up
> with Eastender's & then, believe it or not I am having
> an early night!!! Yes really...an early night x x x
> So that's me saying goodnight to you all x x x


Night, night - hope you sleep well sweetie

x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Kerry has gone all quiet, wonder if anything is happening??

Julia, have you spoken to Beth today, haven't seen her around 

x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Kerry has gone all quiet, wonder if anything is happening??
> 
> Julia, have you spoken to Beth today, haven't seen her around
> 
> x


she was on here this morning but not seen her this evening, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> she was on here this morning but not seen her this evening, x


yea I haven't seen her tonight either hope she's ok 

pleased you are back!! if you know what I mean :001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> she was on here this morning but not seen her this evening, x[/QUOT
> 
> Nite-nite cc, I'm gunna go bed soon, :Yawn: I hope we have puppies tonite! Hows Molly Rach? xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> yea I haven't seen her tonight either hope she's ok
> 
> pleased you are back!! if you know what I mean :001_tongue::001_tongue:


bit late to text,

didnt sleep last night so just makes me even dafter than normal i reckon , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> kira99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she was on here this morning but not seen her this evening, x[/QUOT
> 
> Nite-nite cc, I'm gunna go bed soon, :Yawn: I hope we have puppies tonite! Hows Molly Rach? xx
> 
> 
> 
> Yea she is fine thanks Alex, stuffed to bursting now  snoring away in the box beside me x x
> 
> 
> 
> kira99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bit late to text,
> 
> didnt sleep last night so just makes me even dafter than normal i reckon , x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that possible ninja :001_tongue::001_tongue:
> you have a serious case of insominia Julia !!!
Click to expand...


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> kiera09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea she is fine thanks Alex, stuffed to bursting now  snoring away in the box beside me x x
> 
> is that possible ninja :001_tongue::001_tongue:
> you have a serious case of insominia Julia !!!
> 
> 
> 
> haha you always you my name when you get serious , x
Click to expand...


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> Molly's Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha you always you my name when you get serious , x
> 
> 
> 
> well maybe hoping you take some notice of me :001_tongue::001_tongue:
> Would a heavy mallet help???
Click to expand...


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> kira99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well maybe hoping you take some notice of me :001_tongue::001_tongue:
> Would a heavy mallet help???
> 
> 
> 
> was talking to AS at 5.30 this morning and i said that :w00t:,
> reckon it may be the only thing at the min , xx
Click to expand...


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> Molly's Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> was talking to AS at 5.30 this morning and i said that :w00t:,
> reckon it may be the only thing at the min , xx
> 
> 
> 
> have you always had trouble sleeping hun?
Click to expand...


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> kira99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you always had trouble sleeping hun?
> 
> 
> 
> not to the extent i am at the moment , xx
Click to expand...


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> Molly's Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> not to the extent i am at the moment , xx
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried the normal stuff hun, hot milk, a nice relaxing bath etc
Click to expand...


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> kira99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried the normal stuff hun, hot milk, a nice relaxing bath etc
> 
> 
> 
> dont like milk on its own, as for a relaxing bath i have no chance ,
> can only get better well cant get any worse anyway ,  x
Click to expand...


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> Molly's Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont like milk on its own, as for a relaxing bath i have no chance ,
> can only get better well cant get any worse anyway ,  x
> 
> 
> 
> once your lad goes to bed, you should run a hot bath, light some candles, add some lavendar oil and just try to chill.......
> 
> What about those herbal sleeping tabs?
> oh I have the perfect cure Ninj..... get a litter of puppies you'll be so knackered trust me you will sleep :001_tongue::001_tongue:
Click to expand...


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> kira99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> once your lad goes to bed, you should run a hot bath, light some candles, add some lavendar oil and just try to chill.......
> 
> What about those herbal sleeping tabs?
> oh I have the perfect cure Ninj..... get a litter of puppies you'll be so knackered trust me you will sleep :001_tongue::001_tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Ninja! If all Mollys mums suggestions dnt work, why not go your doctor? I know you've had this problem a while now, I no people dnt like taking tablets but they might help!Just a thought, hope everyone has a gd nites sleep, nite-nie xx
Click to expand...


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Molly's Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Ninja! If all Mollys mums suggestions dnt work, why not go your doctor? I know you've had this problem a while now, I no people dnt like taking tablets but they might help!Just a thought, hope everyone has a gd nites sleep, nite-nie xx
> 
> 
> 
> dont want to go down the doctor route,
> nite nite alex, xx
Click to expand...


----------



## Vixie

night nurse can hep you get to sleep it was the only thing that helped me when i had really bad toothache and couldnt sleep, the liquid not the tablets though  it tastes foul but sometimes does the trick lol


----------



## Vixie

how are everyones mum and pups doing and the tired carers


----------



## Molly's Mum

Wow what a day, so pleased Bramble & her pups are all safe & sound x x

Molly's little babies are 1 WEEK OLD today, happy birthday little ones; you all make my heart smile x x

Just a few pics....










































Love Rach x x


----------



## Vixie

aww Rach they are gorgeous I love the one on itas back with its tongue sticking out


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> aww Rach they are gorgeous I love the one on itas back with its tongue sticking out


Thanks Vixie, that's little Sammy, she always sleeps like that


----------



## Guest

they are beautiful  well done Rach and Molly Moo ther are looking big and chunky healthy pups


----------



## crazycrest

Aww how cute, they're looking really good MM,
well done you & Molly moo x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> they are beautiful  well done Rach and Molly Moo ther are looking big and chunky healthy pups





crazycrest said:


> Aww how cute, they're looking really good MM,
> well done you & Molly moo x x x


aww thanks guys, I just love them so much x x x

You will be pleased to know I did actually manage to cut their nails, I found it easier to lay them on their back against my chest and hold their little paws, I was sooo shaking on the first one, but all done now x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> aww thanks guys, I just love them so much x x x
> 
> You will be pleased to know I did actually manage to cut their nails, I found it easier to lay them on their back against my chest and hold their little paws, I was sooo shaking on the first one, but all done now x x


See you did good MM, not that bad is it ? x x:001_tongue:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> See you did good MM, not that bad is it ? x x:001_tongue:


It was ok after the first one, is it a weekly thing CC my lovely ??


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> It was ok after the first one, is it a weekly thing CC my lovely ??


Yes at least weekly, as they grow you may need to do it twice a week x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yes at least weekly, as they grow you may need to do it twice a week x x


if they start to wriggle I just rocked them a bit and they went back to sleep, just like babies, they are getting so more active, now. I could sit and watch them all day long....

So have you had something nice for tea??


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> if they start to wriggle I just rocked them a bit and they went back to sleep, just like babies, they are getting so more active, now. I could sit and watch them all day long....
> 
> So have you had something nice for tea??


LOL bless their little heart's...not for much longer though haha! :w00t:

For tea I had, french stick with cheese, a pepperami, 2 mini pasties,
beetroot pickle & a packet of frazzle like crisps lol x x 
What time you getting your kebab & did you get the Tia Maria x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL bless their little heart's...not for much longer though haha! :w00t:
> 
> For tea I had, french stick with cheese, a pepperami, 2 mini pasties,
> beetroot pickle & a packet of frazzle like crisps lol x x
> What time you getting your kebab & did you get the Tia Maria x x x


hell yea!!! Got it after the pet shop today - priorities !!!!

Going to order kebab about 8 so should be here about 8.30... yummy

Got a bit of a delicate question :blush::blush:

When the pups are all feeding, in a frenzy they all head for the back 2 teats naturally; well if one get knocked off, it some times finds its way further back.... foo direction and well you know *heave*. I move it as soon as I see, does yours do that??


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hell yea!!! Got it after the pet shop today - priorities !!!!
> 
> Going to order kebab about 8 so should be here about 8.30... yummy
> 
> Got a bit of a delicate question :blush::blush:
> 
> When the pups are all feeding, in a frenzy they all head for the back 2 teats naturally; well if one get knocked off, it some times finds its way further back.... foo direction and well you know *heave*. I move it as soon as I see, does yours do that??


Good for you TGI Friday...spoil yourself x x x
Oh yes...they all do it lol x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Good for you TGI Friday...spoil yourself x x x
> Oh yes...they all do it lol x x x


oh thank god for that, thought I'd got little vampires - it won't hurt them??

I didn't like to ask, just in case it was my lot that done it - it's totally gross


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> oh thank god for that, thought I'd got little vampires - it won't hurt them??
> 
> I didn't like to ask, just in case it was my lot that done it - it's totally gross


Oh my lovely MM you are toooooo funny :w00t:
Nope although it's not nice, no harm will come of it (gross) :hand:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Naughty little monkey's aren't they 

Must admit your tea did sound rather good, I am a huge bread & cheese fan. You can't beat fresh uncut bread, decent butter, a nice strong cheese, some pickled onions and a bag of crisps.

When I was a kid, every Saturday I used to go with my nan down the town. She used to buy a small bloomer and a portion of chips, when we got home she would cut the end of the bloomer, pull out some of the middle, spread round some butter and then fill it with chips. I would squash it together and then eat it, the butter would run down your chin as it melted.......

It's amazing how you cherish some memories 

x x


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> hell yea!!! Got it after the pet shop today - priorities !!!!
> 
> Going to order kebab about 8 so should be here about 8.30... yummy
> 
> Got a bit of a delicate question :blush::blush:
> 
> When the pups are all feeding, in a frenzy they all head for the back 2 teats naturally; well if one get knocked off, it some times finds its way further back.... foo direction and well you know *heave*. I move it as soon as I see, does yours do that??


LOL! Yer our pups did this! they soon work it out! yer it was gross!  xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Naughty little monkey's aren't they
> 
> Must admit your tea did sound rather good, I am a huge bread & cheese fan. You can't beat fresh uncut bread, decent butter, a nice strong cheese, some pickled onions and a bag of crisps.
> 
> When I was a kid, every Saturday I used to go with my nan down the town. She used to buy a small bloomer and a portion of chips, when we got home she would cut the end of the bloomer, pull out some of the middle, spread round some butter and then fill it with chips. I would squash it together and then eat it, the butter would run down your chin as it melted.......
> 
> It's amazing how you cherish some memories
> 
> x x


I am a real bread & cheese fan too, like you fresh & uncut, same with the cheese a really good mature & butter has to be either country life or kerrygold lol 
Memories are great for the heart & soul MM, alway's x x x


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> Naughty little monkey's aren't they
> 
> Must admit your tea did sound rather good, I am a huge bread & cheese fan. You can't beat fresh uncut bread, decent butter, a nice strong cheese, some pickled onions and a bag of crisps.
> 
> When I was a kid, every Saturday I used to go with my nan down the town. She used to buy a small bloomer and a portion of chips, when we got home she would cut the end of the bloomer, pull out some of the middle, spread round some butter and then fill it with chips. I would squash it together and then eat it, the butter would run down your chin as it melted.......
> 
> It's amazing how you cherish some memories
> 
> x x


I love bread and cheese!!!

Your memory sounds so yummy!!! I would eat that now!!



Pups looking great lovey, so so cute!! :thumbup1:


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Naughty little monkey's aren't they
> 
> Must admit your tea did sound rather good, I am a huge bread & cheese fan. You can't beat fresh uncut bread, decent butter, a nice strong cheese, some pickled onions and a bag of crisps.
> 
> When I was a kid, every Saturday I used to go with my nan down the town. She used to buy a small bloomer and a portion of chips, when we got home she would cut the end of the bloomer, pull out some of the middle, spread round some butter and then fill it with chips. I would squash it together and then eat it, the butter would run down your chin as it melted.......
> 
> It's amazing how you cherish some memories
> 
> x x


MMM That sounds lush! I'm so hungry! but i've just sat down,kiera might be sleeping-shes playing up tonite! xx


----------



## Hb-mini

kiera09 said:


> MMM That sounds lush! I'm so hungry! but i've just sat down,kiera might be sleeping-shes playing up tonite! xx


How are your gorgeous babies doing lovey!!?? xx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> I am a real bread & cheese fan too, like you fresh & uncut, same with the cheese a really good mature & butter has to be either country life or kerrygold lol
> Memories are great for the heart & soul MM, alway's x x x


oh yum mature cheddar cheese I love it 

yep looking back on happy memories is therapeutic, I wrote a story last year about my old dog Ben, it brought back so many happy memories  xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Have I made everyone hungry, I used to love those Saturday mornings, Nan's are very special people........

Now back to food; I am starving... Why is all the nice things like bread, cheese & butter highly fattening and bad for you, it's just not fair. Why can't boring watery lettuce & cucumber be laden with calories...

x x


----------



## kiera09

Hb-mini said:


> How are your gorgeous babies doing lovey!!?? xx


Hiya hun! They cldn't be better thanx, Their eyes are starting to open-They're so cute! I got sum new pics on my album,bet ur counting the days till u get ur lil pup! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> oh yum mature cheddar cheese I love it
> 
> yep looking back on happy memories is therapeutic, I wrote a story last year about my old dog Ben, it brought back so many happy memories  xxx


aww vixie here too, just need Ninja now.......

did you do anything with the story Vix, or was it just for you

x x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Have I made everyone hungry, I used to love those Saturday mornings, Nan's are very special people........
> 
> Now back to food; I am starving... Why is all the nice things like bread, cheese & butter highly fattening and bad for you, it's just not fair. Why can't boring watery lettuce & cucumber be laden with calories...
> 
> x x


yep I'm starving now lol I fancy pizza now, I wish that was calorie free :001_tongue::w00t:


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> Have I made everyone hungry, I used to love those Saturday mornings, Nan's are very special people........
> 
> Now back to food; I am starving... Why is all the nice things like bread, cheese & butter highly fattening and bad for you, it's just not fair. Why can't boring watery lettuce & cucumber be laden with calories...
> 
> x x


Pants isnt it! Very unfair!!! :hand:

You will be tucking into your kebab soon.....yum yum!! there is lettice in that....that count!!?? :w00t:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> aww vixie here too, just need Ninja now.......
> 
> did you do anything with the story Vix, or was it just for you
> 
> x x x


its just sat here on my computer doing nothing lol I always think the things I write arent very good  its only a short story just something to remember him by, he was my dog as a kid, just the perfect dog xxxxxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Have I made everyone hungry, I used to love those Saturday mornings, Nan's are very special people........
> 
> Now back to food; I am starving... Why is all the nice things like bread, cheese & butter highly fattening and bad for you, it's just not fair. Why can't boring watery lettuce & cucumber be laden with calories...
> 
> x x





Vixie said:


> yep I'm starving now lol I fancy pizza now, I wish that was calorie free :001_tongue::w00t:


I gave up calorie counting year's ago now, I am a very chubby person due to a severe underactive thyroid so I just don't bother! But I do agree, anything that taste's good is bad for you! I never actually have much of an appetite either, so only eat if I'm hungry which is also really bad for you, oh well :001_tongue:


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Have I made everyone hungry, I used to love those Saturday mornings, Nan's are very special people........
> 
> Now back to food; I am starving... Why is all the nice things like bread, cheese & butter highly fattening and bad for you, it's just not fair. Why can't boring watery lettuce & cucumber be laden with calories...
> 
> x x


Yep u have! I havn't got any cheese  I wanna order a kebab but we had one the other day, There must be like 1000 calories in em! But I do have salad on mine!


----------



## Hb-mini

kiera09 said:


> Hiya hun! They cldn't be better thanx, Their eyes are starting to open-They're so cute! I got sum new pics on my album,bet ur counting the days till u get ur lil pup! xx


Just looked at the pics, totally totally goregous, bet the new owners are sooooo excited!!
As for me, well im very very excited, seeing pups for the first time on Wed!! I cant bloomin wait! Getting married two weeks tomorrow so its all happening, im a very happy, lucky lady at mo!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I gave up calorie counting year's ago now, I am a very chubby person due to a severe underactive thyroid so I just don't bother! But I do agree, anything that taste's good is bad for you! I never actually have much of an appetite either, so only eat if I'm hungry which is also relly bad for you, oh well :001_tongue:


I do try to be good but it gets harder the older you get, my main trouble is I LOVE FOOD, I get great enjoyment out of it


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I do try to be good but it gets harder the older you get, my main trouble is I LOVE FOOD, I get great enjoyment out of it


LOL I eat one meal a day most day's & am really not too fussed about that,
my skinny friend's just laugh at me now, they used to think I wouldn't eat in front of them cos I was a pig, they soon learnt it's the exact opposite haha!


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL I eat one meal a day most day's & am really not too fussed about that,
> my skinny friend's just laugh at me now, they used to think I wouldn't eat in front of them cos I was a pig, they soon learnt it's the exact opposite haha!


To be honest, life is just too bl**dy short at times to be worrying about appearances. You should of seen me this time last week, hair tied back, no makeup, gunk everywhere, stank and I was the happiest girl in the world

x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> To be honest, life is just too bl**dy short at times to be worrying about appearances. You should of seen me this time last week, hair tied back, no makeup, gunk everywhere, stank and I was the happiest girl in the world
> 
> x x


Yep life is really much too short, like you I am what I am :w00t:
It's no good trying to be glam with all the mess going on hey haha!
I am so glad you are the happiest girl x x


----------



## kiera09

Vixie said:


> its just sat here on my computer doing nothing lol I always think the things I write arent very good  its only a short story just something to remember him by, he was my dog as a kid, just the perfect dog xxxxxx


Arr, that's so sad but nice! You sld have a little book made up,with pictures.You're lucky u remember so much about him, my first cat got run over and I've got one photo of her  x


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> Arr, that's so sad but nice! You sld have a little book made up,with pictures.You're lucky u remember so much about him, my first cat got run over and I've got one photo of her  x


its horrible when they pass away, I just try and remember best I can the happy times  I have a couple of pics of him but not many but I always remember he had one ear thet stood up and the other was floppy, so cute


----------



## Hb-mini

crazycrest said:


> Yep life is really much too short, like you I am what I am :w00t:
> It's no good trying to be glam with all the mess going on hey haha!
> I am so glad you are the happiest girl x x


I am what i am is the best way to be!!


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> To be honest, life is just too bl**dy short at times to be worrying about appearances. You should of seen me this time last week, hair tied back, no makeup, gunk everywhere, stank and I was the happiest girl in the world
> 
> x x


LOL!That's exactly how I looked! No make up, or hair done, dirty clothes and bags under my eyes!, but I didn't care a sh*t! The pups are so lush, and I was (and still am!) over the moon with them!  xx


----------



## Vixie

I'm struggling with my weight at the moment its just going up and up, but I still cant stop eating loads of food and chocolate thats bad for me


----------



## kiera09

Vixie said:


> its horrible when they pass away, I just try and remember best I can the happy times  I have a couple of pics of him but not many but I always remember he had one ear thet stood up and the other was floppy, so cute


Aww, He sounds like a cutie! How old was he when he passed?And wot breed? xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> I'm struggling with my weight at the moment its just going up and up, but I still cant stop eating loads of food and chocolate thats bad for me


Well just to make you feel better, I've just ordered a large Kebab & chips and I will be drinking a large Tia Maria & Diet Coke with Ice ....... BLISS

xx xx xx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Well just to make you feel better, I've just ordered a large Kebab & chips and I will be drinking a large Tia Maria & Diet Coke with Ice ....... BLISS
> 
> xx xx xx


thats my fave drink, and my girl Tia is named after it lol I haver a bottle here I might join you in a drink  I'm going to have stuffed crust pizza and curly chips LOL


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> Well just to make you feel better, I've just ordered a large Kebab & chips and I will be drinking a large Tia Maria & Diet Coke with Ice ....... BLISS
> 
> xx xx xx


Yum!!!


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> Aww, He sounds like a cutie! How old was he when he passed?And wot breed? xx


he was 13 and a good old mutt   loved him to pieces, I will try and find a pic one day and post it


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well just to make you feel better, I've just ordered a large Kebab & chips and I will be drinking a large Tia Maria & Diet Coke with Ice ....... BLISS
> 
> xx xx xx


I hope you blimmin well enjoy!!! You sure deserve it x x x:w00t:


----------



## Molly's Mum

It's not here yet 

Tia Maria is just soo good, it's the only drink I drink, I like it neat as well with ice.

***** ***** - cheers my lovely friends x x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> It's not here yet
> 
> Tia Maria is just soo good, it's the only drink I drink, I like it neat as well with ice.
> 
> ***** ***** - cheers my lovely friends x x x


I do like a bit of baileys as well but tia maria has to be the best


----------



## Molly's Mum

woohoo my food is here, I will be back in a bit - yummy x x x


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> It's not here yet
> 
> Tia Maria is just soo good, it's the only drink I drink, I like it neat as well with ice.
> 
> ***** ***** - cheers my lovely friends x x x


***** *****!! Im having a glass of white and a bowl of chips snd gravy!!!!


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> woohoo my food is here, I will be back in a bit - yummy x x x


hope you enjoy it


----------



## ninja

haha i get here and you all do a runner ,  x


----------



## kiera09

Vixie said:


> he was 13 and a good old mutt   loved him to pieces, I will try and find a pic one day and post it


Yer make sure u do! x


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> haha i get here and you all do a runner ,  x


I'm still here


----------



## kiera09

Hb-mini said:


> ***** *****!! Im having a glass of white and a bowl of chips snd gravy!!!!


***** ***** wit my cup ov tea! I havn't been out for a week  I love my baileys! x


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> Yer make sure u do! x


do you want to read the story, its not that good but its a light read


----------



## kiera09

Vixie said:


> I'm still here


Was that message ment for me?! If it was then yer! send it to me! x


----------



## Hb-mini

kiera09 said:


> ***** ***** wit my cup ov tea! I havn't been out for a week  I love my baileys! x


Mmmmmm i love baileys!!!!


----------



## kiera09

Hb-mini said:


> Mmmmmm i love baileys!!!!


That makes 3 ov us then! x


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> Was that message ment for me?! If it was then yer! send it to me! x


yep sorry realised what I had done and changed it  this is it. Just realised there inst too much of him in there but it still reminds me of him

removed story


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> That makes 3 ov us then! x


and its even better over ice


----------



## crazycrest

Wow vixie, that is very lovely...well done you x x x


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Wow vixie, that is very lovely...well done you x x x


thank you


----------



## Hb-mini

Vixie said:


> and its even better over ice


Oooo yes it is!!

Vixie your story is brill!! well done!!


----------



## canuckjill

Loved your story and how true it is. Things look so different through a childs eyes. Thank you.....Jill


----------



## Vixie

Hb-mini said:


> Oooo yes it is!!
> 
> Vixie your story is brill!! well done!!


I fancy a baileys now lol
thank you   xx



canuckjill said:


> Loved your story and how true it is. Things look so different through a childs eyes. Thank you.....Jill


yep going back to my parents garden it doesnt look the same, its funny how out imagination runs wild as a child xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

I am totally stuffed, it was so nice and the tia maria is going down a treat

lets raise a glass to:- Beautiful Sammy, CC two lots of babies, Coco's little babies, Vixies's stories, Hannah's wedding, Jill - for just being here as she is so far away, Ninja's a nice long sleep tonight and Molly's little babies..... here's to us

x x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> I am totally stuffed, it was so nice and the tia maria is going down a treat
> 
> lets raise a glass to:- Beautiful Sammy, CC two lots of babies, Coco's little babies, Vixies's stories, Hannah's wedding, Jill - for just being here as she is so far away, Ninja's a nice long sleep tonight and Molly's little babies..... here's to us
> 
> x x x


I will drink to that  xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I am totally stuffed, it was so nice and the tia maria is going down a treat
> 
> lets raise a glass to:- Beautiful Sammy, CC two lots of babies, Coco's little babies, Vixies's stories, Hannah's wedding, Jill - for just being here as she is so far away, Ninja's a nice long sleep tonight and Molly's little babies..... here's to us
> 
> x x x


Here, here, chin, chin & bottom's up ladies, love to all x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

sh*t I forgot

here's to Bramble & her babies x x 

soz Kerry x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> sh*t I forgot
> 
> here's to Bramble & her babies x x
> 
> soz Kerry x


Head's up!!!! Kerry, bramble & babies x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

oooooohhhhhh look at me - I'm a VIP 

Only just noticed, god I must talk too much


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> oooooohhhhhh look at me - I'm a VIP
> 
> Only just noticed, god I must talk too much


Woohoo congratulation's MM, 1003 Post's, yep we chat too much lol x x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> oooooohhhhhh look at me - I'm a VIP
> 
> Only just noticed, god I must talk too much


congratulations 

look at my post count I think i do as well lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Woohoo congratulation's MM, 1003 Post's, yep we chat too much lol x x x


yea think we do, although we don't talk as much as Vixie, she is in the top 5 talkers :001_tongue::001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> congratulations
> 
> look at my post count I think i do as well lol


LOL you alway's have done x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

So what are you drinking CC?


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> yea think we do, although we don't talk as much as Vixie, she is in the top 5 talkers :001_tongue::001_tongue::001_tongue:


I have a lot to say, its not much use but I say it anyway lol :001_tongue: :w00t:



crazycrest said:


> LOL you alway's have done x x x


hey thats slanderous , ..................... well not really because its true lol


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> So what are you drinking CC?


I decided not to get a drink in the end lol, kez gave me a funny look :001_tongue:
I am drinking fanta twist x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> I have a lot to say, its not much use but I say it anyway lol :001_tongue: :w00t:
> 
> hey thats slanderous , ..................... well not really because its true lol


LOL you have much to say....& you know it x x x


----------



## ninja

oh home, 
just about to have tea, 
but will be here in about 30 mins ,
if you are all still here , x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> oh home,
> just about to have tea,
> but will be here in about 30 mins ,
> if you are all still here , x


Yo ninja...where else would we be x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I decided not to get a drink in the end lol, kez gave me a funny look :001_tongue:
> I am drinking fanta twist x x x


Well that just means I will have to have 2 one for you as well x x



crazycrest said:


> LOL you have much to say....& you know it x x
> 
> x


I wonder how many PC's she gets through??? She must wear out her keyboards bet you can't see the letters any more :001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Yo ninja...where else would we be x x x


exactly lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> exactly lol


does that make us sad, a Friday night and we are sitting on here talking !!!!


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> I wonder how many PC's she gets through??? She must wear out her keyboards bet you can't see the letters any more :001_tongue::001_tongue:


I have a spare keyboard just in case LOL :001_tongue:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well that just means I will have to have 2 one for you as well x x
> 
> I wonder how many PC's she gets through??? She must wear out her keyboards bet you can't see the letters any more :001_tongue::001_tongue:





Vixie said:


> exactly lol


yes please have one for me x x x

mmmm how many vixie?

Too right x x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> does that make us sad, a Friday night and we are sitting on here talking !!!!


nope it doesnt, as long as we are enjoying ourselves it doesnt matter where we are


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> does that make us sad, a Friday night and we are sitting on here talking !!!!


How can we be sad!!!!! WE HAVE PUPPIES xxx:w00t:


----------



## Molly's Mum

I don't care if we are sad or not, I am surrounded by my friends and I think it's lovely x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I don't care if we are sad or not, I am surrounded by my friends and I think it's lovely x x


Yeah me too, a very enjoyable evening all round, friend's & furry...or not so furry in my case friend's x x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> I don't care if we are sad or not, I am surrounded by my friends and I think it's lovely x x


same here, can honestly say I'm so glad I joined this forum, I have made some great friends here you lot included


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> same here, can honestly say I'm so glad I joined this forum, I have made some great friends here you lot included


Aww that's lovely....touche vixie x x x


----------



## ninja

hello , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> hello , xx


Boo.....evening ninja x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi Julia, x x x

I think this is a wonderful place, the people I've met have been so amazingly friendly - I love it x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Boo.....evening ninja x x x


you lot have talked loads ,
havent read it all only as far as vixie's story , x


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> hello , xx


hello and good evening


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi Julia, x x x
> 
> I think this is a wonderful place, the people I've met have been so amazingly friendly - I love it x x


ooops sorry does that mean you want me to go then ,  x


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> hello and good evening


hi hun, that story was lovely :smile5:, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> you lot have talked loads ,
> havent read it all only as far as vixie's story , x





kira99 said:


> ooops sorry does that mean you want me to go then ,  x


No I don't you just stay here hun x x

We have all decided it's Vixie that does all the talking :001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> No I don't you just stay here hun x x
> 
> We have all decided it's Vixie that does all the talking :001_tongue::001_tongue:


well she is now the top poster on pf , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> well she is now the top poster on pf , x


yep she sure is, she just can't stop hun, I bet she has blisters on the end of her fingers :001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> I am totally stuffed, it was so nice and the tia maria is going down a treat
> 
> lets raise a glass to:- Beautiful Sammy, CC two lots of babies, Coco's little babies, Vixies's stories, Hannah's wedding, Jill - for just being here as she is so far away, Ninja's a nice long sleep tonight and Molly's little babies..... here's to us
> 
> x x x


Yay!!! ***** *****!!!!!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yep she sure is, she just can't stop hun, I bet she has blisters on the end of her fingers :001_tongue::001_tongue:


LOL ....and on the end of her tongue x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL ....and on the end of her tongue x x


ewwww mrs, that is so naughty...... for so funny :001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> hi hun, that story was lovely :smile5:, x


thank you  xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> ewwww mrs, that is so naughty...... for so funny :001_tongue::001_tongue:


LOL just watch that baby lion in her avatar pmsl x x


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> LOL ....and on the end of her tongue x x


hey you, watch it or you will be on the naughty step as well


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> LOL just watch that baby lion in her avatar pmsl x x


hes gonna get you


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> hes gonna get you


LOL can you all go check out the thread priceless in dog chat please x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL can you all go check out the thread priceless in dog chat please x x x


Now that is sooo funny, it's brill x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Now that is sooo funny, it's brill x x


Just bringing you you TGI Friday night giggle x x x


----------



## Hb-mini

Loved it CC!!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

you certainly did that - thank you.

Sorry girls but I think the alcohol has knocked me sideways, I am shattered & need some sleep. It's been a lovely evening - thank you.

Luv ya all ladies

night night x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> you certainly did that - thank you.
> 
> Sorry girls but I think the alcohol has knocked me sideways, I am shattered & need some sleep. It's been a lovely evening - thank you.
> 
> Luv ya all ladies
> 
> night night x x x


LOL....definitely the alcohol...knock's me down :crying:
Sleep well MM luv ya too x x x


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> you certainly did that - thank you.
> 
> Sorry girls but I think the alcohol has knocked me sideways, I am shattered & need some sleep. It's been a lovely evening - thank you.
> 
> Luv ya all ladies
> 
> night night x x x


Night night!!


----------



## Vixie

night night MM luv ya too, talk to you tomorrow, hope you sleep well xxx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> LOL can you all go check out the thread priceless in dog chat please x x x


will go look now


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> you certainly did that - thank you.
> 
> Sorry girls but I think the alcohol has knocked me sideways, I am shattered & need some sleep. It's been a lovely evening - thank you.
> 
> Luv ya all ladies
> 
> night night x x x


nite nite rach,
sleep well xx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> will go look now


thought you had already gone and looked and was still there , x


----------



## kiera09

Vixie said:


> yep sorry realised what I had done and changed it  this is it. Just realised there inst too much of him in there but it still reminds me of him


Hiya, sorry I had to feed the dogs and eat my kebab!I cldn't resist! 
This is brilliant!It paints such a clear picture of you're garden, just how we used to think as children! Are the 3 strong heroes your kids? Does it make u feel sad seeing this place as it is now, remembering your dog?Everything seems bigger and more exciting when your little, I know how u feel!  x


----------



## canuckjill

What a wonderful thread yet again PF rocks on beautiful threads. Gotta go to work for a couple hrs talk to you all later. Big hugs for Bramble Kerry and babes...Jill


----------



## crazycrest

canuckjill said:


> What a wonderful thread yet again PF rocks on beautiful threads. Gotta go to work for a couple hrs talk to you all later. Big hugs for Bramble Kerry and babes...Jill


Night jill....take care x x x


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> thought you had already gone and looked and was still there , x


haha I cant get over it, I dont even know what those things are? are they dog toys  :hand::001_tongue:



kiera09 said:


> Hiya, sorry I had to feed the dogs and eat my kebab!I cldn't resist!
> This is brilliant!It paints such a clear picture of you're garden, just how we used to think as children! Are the 3 strong heroes your kids? Does it make u feel sad seeing this place as it is now, remembering your dog?Everything seems bigger and more exciting when your little, I know how u feel!  x


thank you, yes they are my children, should change it to 4 now really, now I have my daughter as well 

no I dont feel sad about the garden ( still a little for my boy) just have lovely memories, I kind of wish I could be there again with my boy but but things move on and we have to move with them, I now have the lovely images of my kids playing there instead now, apart from when they are arguing LOL


----------



## Vixie

canuckjill said:


> What a wonderful thread yet again PF rocks on beautiful threads. Gotta go to work for a couple hrs talk to you all later. Big hugs for Bramble Kerry and babes...Jill


bye for now Jill take care, xxx


----------



## kiera09

Vixie said:


> haha I cant get over it, I dont even know what those things are? are they dog toys  :hand::001_tongue:
> 
> thank you, yes they are my children, should change it to 4 now really, now I have my daughter as well
> 
> no I dont feel sad about the garden ( still a little for my boy) just have lovely memories, I kind of wish I could be there again with my boy but but things move on and we have to move with them, I now have the lovely images of my kids playing there instead now, apart from when they are arguing LOL


I didn't mean sad about the garden! Just when u remember the happy memories with your dog! It's nice to know your kids are now having your adventures in the jungle! Its a lovely story xx


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> I didn't mean sad about the garden! Just when u remember the happy memories with your dog! It's nice to know your kids are now having your adventures in the jungle! Its a lovely story xx


sorry I knew what you meant I just worded my post badly


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi guys,

Well Molly's little pups may not be setting the world alight with their weight gain but guess what???
They are soooo clever, they are 8 days old today & some have openend their eyes this morning 

Little Angel, who has been the tiny ickly baby from day 1 was the first !!
Here are a few pics.......... I am so proud of them & Molly :001_wub::001_wub:



















Lots of love
Rach x x


----------



## Guest

wow beautiful pup :001_wub: im in love..
well done molly, pups and of course lovely rach  xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> wow beautiful pup :001_wub: im in love..
> well done molly, pups and of course lovely rach  xx


Awwww thanks Kerry, she is just so cute - you named her honey x x x


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Awwww thanks Kerry, she is just so cute - you named her honey x x x


Little angel  I would choose her to if i was having one


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Little angel  I would choose her to if i was having one


hehe, if you had all the pups that you wanted you would need a huge field as a garden - although it does sound like fun :001_tongue::001_tongue:

How are you babies today???

x x x


----------



## ad_1980

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Well Molly's little pups may not be setting the world alight with their weight gain but guess what???
> They are soooo clever, they are 8 days old today & some have openend their eyes this morning
> 
> Little Angel, who has been the tiny ickly baby from day 1 was the first !!
> Here are a few pics.......... I am so proud of them & Molly :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of love
> Rach x x


Rachel!!!! She's so sweet i want her! Where are you? LOL


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> hehe, if you had all the pups that you wanted you would need a huge field as a garden - although it does sound like fun :001_tongue::001_tongue:
> 
> How are you babies today???
> 
> x x x


haha now i like the sound of that :w00t: :hand:

Yeah ours are all great thanks all sleeping at the minute :001_tongue: :001_tongue:


----------



## Molly's Mum

ad_1980 said:


> Rachel!!!! She's so sweet i want her! Where are you? LOL


Thanks ad, she is very special, Molly always makes sure she is cuddled up beside her x x

Right just off for a minute to feed woofers x x


----------



## noushka05

oh Wow is that the one you said i could have? x (shes just adorable:001_wub


----------



## crazycrest

Beautiful, precious little Angel....looking lovely 
Well done girl's x x x


----------



## kerrybramble

oh she is beautiful! well done rach x


----------



## Molly's Mum

noushka05 said:


> oh Wow is that the one you said i could have? x (shes just adorable:001_wub


hehe, you nick all the puppies :001_tongue::001_tongue:



crazycrest said:


> Beautiful, precious little Angel....looking lovely
> Well done girl's x x x


Aww thank you, she is special my little one x x


----------



## noushka05

Molly's Mum said:


> hehe, you nick all the puppies :001_tongue::001_tongue:
> 
> Aww thank you, she is special my little one x x


i collect them xx (only the cutest tho)


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hehe, you nick all the puppies :001_tongue::001_tongue:
> 
> Aww thank you, she is special my little one x x


LOL at noushka...the-puppy-pincher-stealer-of-squincher! :w00t:
I can see she is gorgeous x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

noushka05 said:


> i collect them xx (only the cutest tho)


Naughty Noush!!! Ok you can just pretend she's yours but you have to share with DD as she named her (her new mummy has called her Evie! I much prefer angel  x x



crazycrest said:


> LOL at noushka...the-puppy-pincher-stealer-of-squincher! :w00t:
> I can see she is gorgeous x x


I always check them over 1st thing in the morning and nearly dropped her when I saw her open her eyes, wasn't expecting them to open until next weekend, the others have started too but not as much as Angel, she may be the smallest but she is the cleverest 

How are you my lovely ? x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Naughty Noush!!! Ok you can just pretend she's yours but you have to share with DD as she named her (her new mummy has called her Evie! I much prefer angel  x x
> 
> I always check them over 1st thing in the morning and nearly dropped her when I saw her open her eyes, wasn't expecting them to open until next weekend, the others have started too but not as much as Angel, she may be the smallest but she is the cleverest
> 
> How are you my lovely ? x x


I much prefer Angel too, Evie is very posh & old fashioned 
She is a clever girl, you will probably get up to more tomorrow lol.
I am very ok thank you MM...did you sleep well after your Tia Maria x x x


----------



## noushka05

crazycrest said:


> LOL at noushka...the-puppy-pincher-stealer-of-squincher! :w00t:
> I can see she is gorgeous x x


hehe yes i collect squinchers, i'll be coming for my Choccy puff soon CC



Molly's Mum said:


> Naughty Noush!!! Ok you can just pretend she's yours but you have to share with DD as she named her (her new mummy has called her Evie! I much prefer angel  x x
> 
> I always check them over 1st thing in the morning and nearly dropped her when I saw her open her eyes, wasn't expecting them to open until next weekend, the others have started too but not as much as Angel, she may be the smallest but she is the cleverest
> 
> How are you my lovely ? x x


Pretend!!!! ...hmmmmmmm im not sure i like the sound of that

im sure little Evie is gunna be adored x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I much prefer Angel too, Evie is very posh & old fashioned
> She is a clever girl, you will probably get up to more tomorrow lol.
> I am very ok thank you MM...did you sleep well after your Tia Maria x x x


OMG, I went out like a light!!! Woke up about 3 as I felt something next to my face, madam had come out of the box and layed down with me for a cuddle 
Let her out for a quick wee, checked the pups and then went back to sleep and got up about 7  Me thinks I made the 2 drinks a wee bit strong :001_tongue::001_tongue:

What you been up to today??
x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

noushka05 said:


> hehe yes i collect squinchers, i'll be coming for my Choccy puff soon CC
> 
> Pretend!!!! ...hmmmmmmm im not sure i like the sound of that
> 
> im sure little Evie is gunna be adored x


yea but you big woofers might eat her, she is soo tiny  Although I do think your woofers are scrummy, I would love to play with them bet they like some rough & tumble play


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> OMG, I went out like a light!!! Woke up about 3 as I felt something next to my face, madam had come out of the box and layed down with me for a cuddle
> Let her out for a quick wee, checked the pups and then went back to sleep and got up about 7  Me thinks I made the 2 drinks a wee bit strong :001_tongue::001_tongue:
> 
> What you been up to today??
> x x


Noush you can't have him until July 20th :w00t:
By then you will be welcome haha :hand:

I bet you blimmin did lol, aww bless our Moll's x
Glad to hear you had a better night's sleep, you needed it :001_tongue:
Not been up to much really, just the usual...here...tesco & mum's x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Noush you can't have him until July 20th :w00t:
> By then you will be welcome haha :hand:
> 
> I bet you blimmin did lol, aww bless our Moll's x
> Glad to hear you had a better night's sleep, you needed it :001_tongue:
> Not been up to much really, just the usual...here...tesco & mum's x x x


yea felt loads better for it today, actually done quite a bit of house work today - boring !!! but had to be done. Took Maxy boy out for a walk and that's about it for me too, exciting lives we lead when we have little babies hey!!

I've been working on some CD's that I am putting in the puppy pack, burning pics, prov diets sheets - info on boxers, puppy classes etc, though it might be an idea as well as giving them paper ones

x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yea felt loads better for it today, actually done quite a bit of house work today - boring !!! but had to be done. Took Maxy boy out for a walk and that's about it for me too, exciting lives we lead when we have little babies hey!!
> 
> I've been working on some CD's that I am putting in the puppy pack, burning pics, prov diets sheets - info on boxers, puppy classes etc, though it might be an idea as well as giving them paper ones
> 
> x x


Lol there's not a lot else to do really whilst they're small :w00t:
Nice idea MM, have done pics on disc before & will do again from birth to 8 week's, never done diet sheet's or anything else on disc though x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Lol there's not a lot else to do really whilst they're small :w00t:
> Nice idea MM, have done pics on disc before & will do again from birth to 8 week's, never done diet sheet's or anything else on disc though x x x


I've started doing like a powerpoint presentation, so their is different sections; got a section with pics of Max & Molly their peds & certs, then pics of the pups as they grow, then feeding - pasting photo's across(althoug that of course isn't finished) then a section on my local puppy class/obediance classes - just trying to put in as much info as poss. Nowhere near finished just started playing around with it.

I'm cooking Steak, proper homemade chips, mushrooms & salad for tea - what some???? and yea Max & Molly have a piece each too


----------



## Lumpy

What a beautiful puppy. I love the little pink nose and paws. I imagine you just want to pick them all up and give them cuddles all the time - they look so scrummy.


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I've started doing like a powerpoint presentation, so their is different sections; got a section with pics of Max & Molly their peds & certs, then pics of the pups as they grow, then feeding - pasting photo's across(althoug that of course isn't finished) then a section on my local puppy class/obediance classes - just trying to put in as much info as poss. Nowhere near finished just started playing around with it.
> 
> I'm cooking Steak, proper homemade chips, mushrooms & salad for tea - what some???? and yea Max & Molly have a piece each too


Cool....I am not that clever with these blimmin PC's, wish I was,
mind you I don't get time to play around & learn either lol, it all
sound's fantastic!

Cor yeah! I could go a nice fat steak & chip's with all the side mmmmmm!
So yes please


----------



## noushka05

Molly's Mum said:


> yea but you big woofers might eat her, she is soo tiny  Although I do think your woofers are scrummy, I would love to play with them bet they like some rough & tumble play


she'll soon be able to hold her own with my Hooligans:001_tongue:



crazycrest said:


> Noush you can't have him until July 20th :w00t:
> By then you will be welcome haha :hand:
> 
> I bet you blimmin did lol, aww bless our Moll's x
> Glad to hear you had a better night's sleep, you needed it :001_tongue:
> Not been up to much really, just the usual...here...tesco & mum's x x x


hehe...Choccy moves in on July 20th......OH moves out!!!


----------



## crazycrest

noushka05 said:


> she'll soon be able to hold her own with my Hooligans:001_tongue:
> 
> hehe...Choccy moves in on July 20th......OH moves out!!!


LOL seeya Mr. Noushka05 x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Lumpy said:


> What a beautiful puppy. I love the little pink nose and paws. I imagine you just want to pick them all up and give them cuddles all the time - they look so scrummy.


Thank you - yea I seem to spend hours with them, but hey they are gorgeous



crazycrest said:


> Cool....I am not that clever with these blimmin PC's, wish I was,
> mind you I don't get time to play around & learn either lol, it all
> sound's fantastic!
> 
> Cor yeah! I could go a nice fat steak & chip's with all the side mmmmmm!
> So yes please


I like to play around & see what I can teach myself although not that hot, still finding my way around this site 
Going to get my vidoe camera out tomorrow I forgot all about it and take some footage and see if I can get on the pc, now that is going to take me hours to master....

yea steak & chips yummy although they have to be proper chips not oven chips I hate oven chips. Its weird both my dogs don't like chips the only pots they really enjoy is mashed... Molls is still eating for england although the pups still only put an ounce on each today  i just don't think she has loads of milk  The pups seems to drain each teat then go to another looking for more, Is there anything else I can try?

x x x


----------



## noushka05

crazycrest said:


> LOL seeya Mr. Noushka05 x x x


:thumbup:....LOL xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Thank you - yea I seem to spend hours with them, but hey they are gorgeous
> 
> I like to play around & see what I can teach myself although not that hot, still finding my way around this site
> Going to get my vidoe camera out tomorrow I forgot all about it and take some footage and see if I can get on the pc, now that is going to take me hours to master....
> 
> yea steak & chips yummy although they have to be proper chips not oven chips I hate oven chips. Its weird both my dogs don't like chips the only pots they really enjoy is mashed... Molls is still eating for england although the pups still only put an ounce on each today  i just don't think she has loads of milk  The pups seems to drain each teat then go to another looking for more, Is there anything else I can try?
> 
> x x x


Well good for you for even trying :smile5:
Yep proper chip's defo...mine love chip's, all of them!
Is Molly drinking plenty still? If yes there's not much else you can do!
If she's not drinking enough give either goat's milk or tinned milk x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Well good for you for even trying :smile5:
> Yep proper chip's defo...mine love chip's, all of them!
> Is Molly drinking plenty still? If yes there's not much else you can do!
> If she's not drinking enough give either goat's milk or tinned milk x x x


Yea I make sure she drinks loads, although I can try and encourage more as well, I'll give her some evap milk tonight, she's had icecream today & rice pudding as well as dog food. So I just don't know, still worried although it does help that the pups all seem healthy & content and they must be ok for their eyes to start opening. I can see me needing to wean as soon as they can manage it!!

x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

noushka05 said:


> :thumbup:....LOL xxx


I just had a quick look at your woofers, they are so lovely totally awesome, have they got a thing about tables? :001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Yea I make sure she drinks loads, although I can try and encourage more as well, I'll give her some evap milk tonight, she's had icecream today & rice pudding as well as dog food. So I just don't know, still worried although it does help that the pups all seem healthy & content and they must be ok for their eyes to start opening. I can see me needing to wean as soon as they can manage it!!
> 
> x x


Well you've covered it all, it's the drinking that produces the milk!
Just keep encouraging her to drink more if you can!
If she will drink a bowlful with a half tin of evap give her that
a couple times a day! They all sure look good, strong & healthy though!
As for weaning, you can start trying as soon as all eyes are open & they're up on their feet x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Well you've covered it all, it's the drinking that produces the milk!
> Just keep encouraging her to drink more if you can!
> If she will drink a bowlful with a half tin of evap give her that
> a couple times a day! They all sure look good, strong & healthy though!
> As for weaning, you can start trying as soon as all eyes are open & they're up on their feet x x


aww thank you my ORACLE .... We will get there hopefully.

Right now my lovely I have got to go and cook the tea but will be back soon.

Lots of love x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> aww thank you my ORACLE .... We will get there hopefully.
> 
> Right now my lovely I have got to go and cook the tea but will be back soon.
> 
> Lots of love x x x


LOL oracle again!!!
Enjoy your tea....speak later x x


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Thank you - yea I seem to spend hours with them, but hey they are gorgeous
> 
> I like to play around & see what I can teach myself although not that hot, still finding my way around this site
> Going to get my vidoe camera out tomorrow I forgot all about it and take some footage and see if I can get on the pc, now that is going to take me hours to master....
> 
> yea steak & chips yummy although they have to be proper chips not oven chips I hate oven chips. Its weird both my dogs don't like chips the only pots they really enjoy is mashed... Molls is still eating for england although the pups still only put an ounce on each today  i just don't think she has loads of milk  The pups seems to drain each teat then go to another looking for more, Is there anything else I can try?
> 
> x x x


Hiya hun, How u feeling? Sounds like ur spoiling Molly! 
I gotta say my dogs are so greedy!Max used to eat frozen chips if I dropped any!And when he was about 1 he stole a frozen steak of the worktop and swallowed it whole when I caught him! Coco has been known to eat cucumber and peas! lol! Max only likes fruit though!  xx


----------



## ninja

good evening all ,
its quiet everywhere tonight , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

It's not quiet now, I'm back 

Evening everybody :001_tongue::001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## noushka05

Molly's Mum said:


> I just had a quick look at your woofers, they are so lovely totally awesome, have they got a thing about tables? :001_tongue::001_tongue:[/QUOTE
> 
> thankyou MM
> 
> PMSL...they think tables were made for sleeping on!!(as you can see hygene's top of my list!!) xxx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> It's not quiet now, I'm back
> 
> Evening everybody :001_tongue::001_tongue::001_tongue:


evening Rach ,
i will excuse myself now cos i have had a drink or two , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> It's not quiet now, I'm back
> 
> Evening everybody :001_tongue::001_tongue::001_tongue:





kira99 said:


> evening Rach ,
> i will excuse myself now cos i have had a drink or two , xx


Good evening ladies...lovely to see you here!

Ninja is never pi**ed lol:w00t:


----------



## Molly's Mum

noushka05 said:


> Molly's Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a quick look at your woofers, they are so lovely totally awesome, have they got a thing about tables? :001_tongue::001_tongue:[/QUOTE
> 
> thankyou MM
> 
> PMSL...they think tables were made for sleeping on!!(as you can see hygene's top of my list!!) xxx
> 
> 
> 
> I think the photo's are sooo funny, love the way they lay on the tables, seriously Noush they are stunning x x
> 
> 
> 
> kira99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening Rach ,
> i will excuse myself now cos i have had a drink or two , xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well hun that makes too of us, have you had a good day today hun??
Click to expand...


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Good evening ladies...lovely to see you here!
> 
> Ninja is never pi**ed lol:w00t:


hiya CC, steak was yummy x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hiya CC, steak was yummy x


Coooolllll I bet it was, I had bread n cheese again!
You been back on the Tia Maria then or a glass of the old vino with ya steak?


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Good evening ladies...lovely to see you here!
> 
> Ninja is never pi**ed lol:w00t:





Molly's Mum said:


> noushka05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well hun that makes too of us, have you had a good day today hun??
> 
> 
> 
> not yet but seriously (sp) working on it , xx
Click to expand...


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Coooolllll I bet it was, I had bread n cheese again!
> You been back on the Tia Maria then or a glass of the old vino with ya steak?


I am in the process of a nice large Tia Maria - well it is Saturday night 

Have you lot all seen Mama Mia?? I have never seen it before it's on sky now and I've got it on, it's brill :001_tongue:


----------



## ninja

haha,i cant even multi-quote properly , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I am in the process of a nice large Tia Maria - well it is Saturday night
> 
> Have you lot all seen Mama Mia?? I have never seen it before it's on sky now and I've got it on, it's brill :001_tongue:





kira99 said:


> haha,i cant even multi-quote properly , xx


Bloody well enjoy yourselves....nope I am not the slightest bit into TV!
Wondered what had happened Ninja lol x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Bloody well enjoy yourselves....nope I am not the slightest bit into TV!
> Wondered what had happened Ninja lol x x


have you heard any news from Mac about minni CC?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> have you heard any news from Mac about minni CC?


No not yet...still waiting :crying:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> No not yet...still waiting :crying:


is it dangerous or easily curable honey?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> is it dangerous or easily curable honey?


Both MM, depend's how quickly it's caught :crying:


----------



## crazycrest

crazycrest said:


> Both MM, depend's how quickly it's caught :crying:


It is the sole reason I have made you keep giving Molly ice cream, boxer's are known to suffer it x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Both MM, depend's how quickly it's caught :crying:


Oh!!!:crying::crying:
Well let's hope the vet can sort it out, fingers crossed x x

I was watching the pups earlier, isn't it cool when they try to straighten and stand on their back legs:crying:, bless them


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Oh!!!:crying::crying:
> Well let's hope the vet can sort it out, fingers crossed x x
> 
> I was watching the pups earlier, isn't it cool when they try to straighten and stand on their back legs:crying:, bless them


Yep....they have a good vet thankfully :smile5:
Aww bless their little heart's it is lovely when they start to try walking lol x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yep....they have a good vet thankfully :smile5:
> Aww bless their little heart's it is lovely when they start to try walking lol x x


I know I am totally biased and people might think I am loopy but they are just so gorgeous, so beautiful and I really do love them so so much :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I know I am totally biased and people might think I am loopy but they are just so gorgeous, so beautiful and I really do love them so so much :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


LOL there is nothing biased about it, they are the most beautiful boxer puppies I have ever seen in my life & I love them too :thumbup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL there is nothing biased about it, they are the most beautiful boxer puppies I have ever seen in my life & I love them too :thumbup:


Awww thanks sweetie, they love you too; you're their Auntie 

You do know you are going to have to pick up the pieces when it's time for them to go to their new homes, I am going to be a complete mess :crying::crying:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Awww thanks sweetie, they love you too; you're their Auntie
> 
> You do know you are going to have to pick up the pieces when it's time for them to go to their new homes, I am going to be a complete mess :crying::crying:


Aww thank you!!!!
I had kind of gathered that may be the case lol, well you know
I am here for you if you need me, for whatever, whenever x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Aww thank you!!!!
> I had kind of gathered that may be the case lol, well you know
> I am here for you if you need me, for whatever, whenever x x


Did you  you know me so well 

We will cross that hurdle when we get there....

How are your little ones, are they are ok; specially the 2 new ones?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Did you  you know me so well
> 
> We will cross that hurdle when we get there....
> 
> How are your little ones, are they are ok; specially the 2 new ones?


Yes you have lot's of time with your babies yet xxxx

Mine are all doing ok thank you, not putting weight on
like the other's did, but I am not worried, they are very strong wee ones :w00t:


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Awww thanks sweetie, they love you too; you're their Auntie
> 
> You do know you are going to have to pick up the pieces when it's time for them to go to their new homes, I am going to be a complete mess :crying::crying:


Hiya both, I know wot u mean-I cld watch them staggering around like bambi all day! I havn't red through the other pages yet, Is Molly ok?I hope so, Can I be auntie number 2?! or godmother! U no how much I love their little wrinkled faces!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: xx


----------



## Vixie

Good morning ladies, just read all through last nights chatting lol glad all your pups are doing well and you all had a nice evening, hopefully I can join you tonight if my OH doesnt steal the PC off me again LOL


----------



## kellystewart

How's Molly doing? Pups seem to be coming on really well


It's so hard watching them go to their new homes but it's nice at the same time as you see so much joy in the new owners faces 

I suspect I might not be just as upset this year by the time it is time to go seeing as there is going to be at least 10....i'll be like take em just TAKE EM ALLLL haha joking!

Pfft and that's only if Mya actually decided to have puppies this decade argh


----------



## Molly's Mum

A lovely sunny afternoon.....

Hi guys, hope you all enjoying a relaxing Sunday 

Molly doesn't think much to this warm weather, she is hot & bothered 
I took so more pics this morning, so I apologise if I'm overloading you with them 




























Lots of love 
Rach x x x


----------



## Vixie

aww my daughter is shouting aww cutie cutie cute cute cute at the screen lol

you cant show us too many pics, the more the better  they keep getting lovelier every day xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> aww my daughter is shouting aww cutie cutie cute cute cute at the screen lol
> 
> you cant show us too many pics, the more the better  they keep getting lovelier every day xxx


Thank you vixie, I took those this morning, they still aren't putting on enough weight though  but they do seem happy enough x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Thank you vixie, I took those this morning, they still aren't putting on enough weight though  but they do seem happy enough x x


as long as they arent crying for food they should be fine, if they are you could top them up with puppy milk, but dont worry as long as they are gaining something thats what matters, once you start weaning them you should see the weight go up quicker then  xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> as long as they arent crying for food they should be fine, if they are you could top them up with puppy milk, but dont worry as long as they are gaining something thats what matters, once you start weaning them you should see the weight go up quicker then  xx


They are putting on small amount every day and they don't cry, so I'll just see how things go, as you say once they start weaning they should catch up - fingers crossed x x x


----------



## Vixie

I'm sure they will, they are looking lovely and healthy, their coats are shining and thats a good sign


----------



## crazycrest

Still looking very good, there is nothing wrong with those babies 
We love puppy pics lol, great to see pupdates!
Sunday is all good here, cooking a homemade spag bol for dinner x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Still looking very good, there is nothing wrong with those babies
> We love puppy pics lol, great to see pupdates!
> Sunday is all good here, cooking a homemade spag bol for dinner x x


Hello you....

I am cooking a bl**dy roast, although don't want to be :cursing: I would rather have your spag bol 

How did you sleep last night?? Hopefully you got a good share 

x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hello you....
> 
> I am cooking a bl**dy roast, although don't want to be :cursing: I would rather have your spag bol
> 
> How did you sleep last night?? Hopefully you got a good share
> 
> x x


Well hellooooo.....
......A roast in this weather....more fool you haha! Only joking :001_tt2:
We don't eat many roast dinner's here, it's a bit more difficult cooking at 2 seperate homes 
Not too bad thank you...how about you? x x x


----------



## kayz

The pups are just gorgeous!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Well hellooooo.....
> ......A roast in this weather....more fool you haha! Only joking :001_tt2:
> We don't eat many roast dinner's here, it's a bit more difficult cooking at 2 seperate homes
> Not too bad thank you...how about you? x x x


I would be hung, drawn & quartered if I didn't do a roast every Sunday 

Yea I am ok thank you, feel a bit flat today don't know why; probably all this worrying myself of the pups. I was seriously tempted to top them up this morning but didn't in the end, remembered what you said about upset tums

x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kayz said:


> The pups are just gorgeous!!


thank you, that's lovely x x


----------



## ninja

hello ,
we need lots of puppy pics , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> hello ,
> we need lots of puppy pics , xx


hello you 

Well you know me, you will never be short of them on here  How's you?
x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I would be hung, drawn & quartered if I didn't do a roast every Sunday
> 
> Yea I am ok thank you, feel a bit flat today don't know why; probably all this worrying myself of the pups. I was seriously tempted to top them up this morning but didn't in the end, remembered what you said about upset tums
> 
> x x x


OMG I would not want to eat a roast every week, it is very definitely a man-thing though, bless your heart 
What's up dear MM? Is it just the pups & weights? There really isn't much to worry about, you would honestly know if there was, hungry puppies or sickly puppies scream continuously, it's awful really, the one I took to the vet last week & had PTS, didn't stop crying at all. They don't need topping up x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> hello you
> 
> Well you know me, you will never be short of them on here  How's you?
> x x


im good ta ,
think i may be turning in to an alki this weekend though hmy:,
mum and dad are coming round in about an hour for drinks and tea so i cant be ignorant and not have a drink with them :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> im good ta ,
> think i may be turning in to an alki this weekend though hmy:,
> mum and dad are coming round in about an hour for drinks and tea so i cant be ignorant and not have a drink with them :smilewinkgrin:, xx


Hiya ninja....have a good time & have one for me too x x:001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> OMG I would not want to eat a roast every week, it is very definitely a man-thing though, bless your heart
> What's up dear MM? Is it just the pups & weights? There really isn't much to worry about, you would honestly know if there was, hungry puppies or sickly puppies scream continuously, it's awful really, the one I took to the vet last week & had PTS, didn't stop crying at all. They don't need topping up x x


Yea deep down I think I know they are all ok, you know what its like you want to do everything by the book... so I wanted them to double their birth weight, but it didn't happen, be lucky if it happens by 2 weeks  But as you said they aren't crying and they seem happy so I must stop worrying. I just love them so much and want to do right by them.

Yea I think it is a man thing, bl**dy men hey, they are not top of my fav list at the moment 

How are your little babies?

x x


----------



## kayz

Ok so not at all the same but my 6 month old son according to the health visitor isn't putting on weight as quick as he should(despite being 10lb 5oz at birth). But he eats well, sleeps all night and he doesn't cry all day like he would if he was hungry. 

if they weren't getting enough milk they would cry a lot of the time. i know it is hard not to worry though.


----------



## Molly's Mum

kayz said:


> Ok so not at all the same but my 6 month old son according to the health visitor isn't putting on weight as quick as he should(despite being 10lb 5oz at birth). But he eats well, sleeps all night and he doesn't cry all day like he would if he was hungry.
> 
> if they weren't getting enough milk they would cry a lot of the time. i know it is hard not to worry though.


aww bless you, thanks x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hiya ninja....have a good time & have one for me too x x:001_tt2:


hello CC ,
i will try my best , 
you do realise that you lot are making me worse with all this drinking i have to do for you :thumbup:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

(*(*(*)*)*) That's a good shaking for MM :001_tt2:
You are doing everything you should be doing!!!!

Men!!!! I REALLY COULD NEVER LIVE WITH ANOTHER ONE ut:
Oops!!! Sorry for shouting :blushing:

My little & large babies are all doing very well thanK you x x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> hello CC ,
> i will try my best ,
> you do realise that you lot are making me worse with all this drinking i have to do for you :thumbup:, xx


Hahaha!!!! Thank's for trying though 
It's hard to get a decent drink with puppies on hmy:
Ask MM :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> (*(*(*)*)*) That's a good shaking for MM :001_tt2:
> You are doing everything you should be doing!!!!
> 
> Men!!!! I REALLY COULD NEVER LIVE WITH ANOTHER ONE ut:
> Oops!!! Sorry for shouting :blushing:
> 
> My little & large babies are all doing very well thanK you x x


hehe you make me laugh, consider myself shaken 
yep I am with you on the men theme !!!

"little & large" babies, now I like the sound of that, you certainly have you hands full.
One of the new owners sent me some pics today of all the stuff they have been out and bought, by the looks of it they have bought out Pets at Home, my god, it isn't going to want for much


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hehe you make me laugh, consider myself shaken
> yep I am with you on the men theme !!!
> 
> "little & large" babies, now I like the sound of that, you certainly have you hands full.
> One of the new owners sent me some pics today of all the stuff they have been out and bought, by the looks of it they have bought out Pets at Home, my god, it isn't going to want for much


LOL MEN GRRRRRRRR!!!!!!

That is fantastic that they're out buying stuff already, another spoilt boxer in the making aww, will they let him/her sleep on their bed too :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL MEN GRRRRRRRR!!!!!!
> 
> That is fantastic that they're out buying stuff already, another spoilt boxer in the making aww, will they let him/her sleep on their bed too :001_tt2:


sssshhhh that's are little secret :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Her ladyship done the same again last night, I woke up to her laying beside me, on my pillow snoring away bless her and right now she is out of the box as the pups are all sleeping, laying snuggled up around my legs. Yea she is spoilt rotten they both are and I'm proud of it, I LOVE MY DOGGIES x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> sssshhhh that's are little secret :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Her ladyship done the same again last night, I woke up to her laying beside me, on my pillow snoring away bless her and right now she is out of the box as the pups are all sleeping, laying snuggled up around my legs. Yea she is spoilt rotten they both are and I'm proud of it, I LOVE MY DOGGIES x x x


LOL secret....here!!!

Bless that Molly Maloo, she know's they're doing ok x x x

I love my doggies too x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL secret....here!!!
> 
> Bless that Molly Maloo, she know's they're doing ok x x x
> 
> I love my doggies too x x x


right got to go and dish up the blimmin roast and sort my lot out, I will be back later on my lovelies x x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> right got to go and dish up the blimmin roast and sort my lot out, I will be back later on my lovelies x x x x


See ya later x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> right got to go and dish up the blimmin roast and sort my lot out, I will be back later on my lovelies x x x x


see you later  xx


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> hehe you make me laugh, consider myself shaken
> yep I am with you on the men theme !!!
> 
> "little & large" babies, now I like the sound of that, you certainly have you hands full.
> One of the new owners sent me some pics today of all the stuff they have been out and bought, by the looks of it they have bought out Pets at Home, my god, it isn't going to want for much


Hiya everyone! Funny enough one of my new owners has been out buying a bed,toys,a lead and bowls etc! It's nice knowing they're gunna be well looked after! Speak 2 u all later xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good evening lovely ladies, hope you are all ok 

The pups are so funny this evening, trying to stand up, wobbling all over the place - hilarious 

x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Good evening lovely ladies, hope you are all ok
> 
> The pups are so funny this evening, trying to stand up, wobbling all over the place - hilarious
> 
> x x x


Hello again dear MM xx

I love it when they start to stand,it's so cute xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Hello again dear MM xx
> 
> I love it when they start to stand,it's so cute xx


Hiya sweetie,
Yea they are doing things that I didn't expect, it's only a couple but its just so funny and their eyes are opening even more. Do you know I love them more each day.....

How are you, was your spag bol lovely??

x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya sweetie,
> Yea they are doing things that I didn't expect, it's only a couple but its just so funny and their eyes are opening even more. Do you know I love them more each day.....
> 
> How are you, was your spag bol lovely??
> 
> x x x


I think I do know .........:001_tt2:
Aww baby squincher's mmmmmm!
Yes thank you, dinner was lovely x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I think I do know .........:001_tt2:
> Aww baby squincher's mmmmmm!
> Yes thank you, dinner was lovely x x


you think I am completely nuts; don't you??ut:ut:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> you think I am completely nuts; don't you??ut:ut:


yep :001_tt2:,

evening all , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> you think I am completely nuts; don't you??ut:ut:


Nope....just a wonderful, new puppy person x x


----------



## Vixie

hiya ladies  hows things going?


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> yep :001_tt2:,
> 
> evening all , xx


HOW RUDE!!! :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:
Good evening bad bu**er x



crazycrest said:


> Nope....just a wonderful, new puppy person x x


aww that's me, a new puppy person, they amaze me; each & every day. Although I haven't changed my mind, Molly Moo is still going to get spayed, it's only fair on her x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> HOW RUDE!!! :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:
> Good evening bad bu**er x


, and here was i thinking i was a nice person , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> HOW RUDE!!! :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:
> Good evening bad bu**er x
> 
> aww that's me, a new puppy person, they amaze me; each & every day. Although I haven't changed my mind, Molly Moo is still going to get spayed, it's only fair on her x x


Lovely ain't it :001_tt2:
That is entirely your decision MM x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> hiya ladies  hows things going?


Hiya Vixie, Ninja being naughty yet again - sort her out :001_tt2:



kira99 said:


> , and here was i thinking i was a nice person , xx


You are a nice person, but you said I was nuts ut:ut: that makes you a bad bu**er and Vixie is coming to get you:001_tt2::001_tt2:

We have all the crazy gang here


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya Vixie, Ninja being naughty yet again - sort her out :001_tt2:


I'll sort her out dont you worry I'll make her go to bed early lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> I'll sort her out dont you worry I'll make her go to bed early lol


Now that I would like to see, Ninja going to bed early, it's unheard of; well unless her OH is at home


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya Vixie, Ninja being naughty yet again - sort her out :001_tt2:
> 
> You are a nice person, but you said I was nuts ut:ut: that makes you a bad bu**er and Vixie is coming to get you:001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> We have all the crazy gang here


i have always said you have to be mad to join PF thats why they let me join here ,
if i get sent to the naughty corner again  can i take my drink with me :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> i have always said you have to be mad to join PF thats why they let me join here ,
> if i get sent to the naughty corner again  can i take my drink with me :smilewinkgrin:, xx


see you are naughty, drinking again!!! Can I have 1??

You are in good company, I have 3 naught little boxer pups tonight. 2 are trying to suckle on Molly's mouth and as she moves away they don't let go  and the other 1 well lets just say it's turning into a vampire and sucking where it shouldn't be hmy:hmy:


----------



## crazycrest

Well I never....now I know why I stay down here in breeding lol x x x


----------



## kerrybramble

hehehe brams pups go for her bum lol! they so cute, wagging their tails while they eat! and they go for lil crawls around the box!


----------



## Molly's Mum

we are all mad, CC - there is no hope for us, it's all Ninja's fault she made us all go over to the dark sideut:ut:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kerrybramble said:


> hehehe brams pups go for her bum lol! they so cute, wagging their tails while they eat! and they go for lil crawls around the box!


It's not her bum they are after Kerry - gagging


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> we are all mad, CC - there is no hope for us, it's all Ninja's fault she made us all go over to the dark sideut:ut:


I don't actually think MAD is the word any more lol!!!
Psychotic may be a better term x x:001_tt2:ut::cursing:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> It's not her bum they are after Kerry - gagging


LOL The foo muncher's...gives a whole new meaning to
FOO-MAN-CHOO :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well I never....now I know why I stay down here in breeding lol x x x


does seem to be getting a bit bad on pf doesnt it , x



Molly's Mum said:


> we are all mad, CC - there is no hope for us, it's all Ninja's fault she made us all go over to the dark sideut:ut:


haha, there was never any hope for you the moment you joined here , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL The foo muncher's...gives a whole new meaning to
> FOO-MAN-CHOO :001_tt2:


OMG OMG, I have just nearly chocked & spat my coffee out all over the laptop.
That is just so so wrong but bl**dy funny, my little babies are most certainly not foo munchers - pmsl. That is it, I will forbid them from going anywhere near Molly's foo ever again. :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## kerrybramble

lol they dont go for it, they just get confused! they so big already, they have to fight for space lol! they got chunky heads!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> OMG OMG, I have just nearly chocked & spat my coffee out all over the laptop.
> That is just so so wrong but bl**dy funny, my little babies are most certainly not foo munchers - pmsl. That is it, I will forbid them from going anywhere near Molly's foo ever again. :001_tt2::001_tt2:


PMSL a wonderful memory for me to hold!
MM SPITTING COFFEE ALL OVER THE PLACE x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> PMSL a wonderful memory for me to hold!
> MM SPITTING COFFEE ALL OVER THE PLACE x x x


You are being worse than Ninja tonight Mrs, you been on the Vino?? We are going to end up getting kicked off PF for unladylike behaviour :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> You are being worse than Ninja tonight Mrs, you been on the Vino?? We are going to end up getting kicked off PF for unladylike behaviour :001_tt2::001_tt2:


LOL how can they do that? crazycrest is an alias ( I could be a man) :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL how can they do that? crazycrest is an alias ( I could be a man) :001_tt2:


Oh believe me you are far too nice to be a man lol


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Oh believe me you are far too nice to be a man lol


Lol I won't argue with that...I hate men :cursing:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Lol I won't argue with that...I hate men :cursing:


bet you don't!! Just need to meet a nice one


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> bet you don't!! Just need to meet a nice one


Ok that's not strictly true, there are some lovely men out there ( i think )!
I have no wish to meet any though, nice or otherwise hmy:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Ok that's not strictly true, there are some lovely men out there ( i think )!
> I have no wish to meet any though, nice or otherwise hmy:


you make me laugh, must admit I would be quite happy with me & the dogs 

I didn't dare ask earlier, have you coped ok today? x x x x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> you make me laugh, must admit I would be quite happy with me & the dogs
> 
> I didn't dare ask earlier, have you coped ok today? x x x x x x


Och!!! It's good to laugh MM, I would go insane without laughter!
I have had a very emotional day, but have coped well also, just feel
kind of lost in a way, but everything is good, had a chat with my dad
earlier ( he lives in my cupboard you know ) x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Och!!! It's good to laugh MM, I would go insane without laughter!
> I have had a very emotional day, but have coped well also, just feel
> kind of lost in a way, but everything is good, had a chat with my dad
> earlier ( he lives in my cupboard you know ) x x x


yea I can relate to that, talking is good - I'm a firm believer that they hear us.
Well I am sending you a Rach & Molly Moo special hug & cuddle just for you today x x x x x x


----------



## Vixie

hi ladies can I hide in here with you lot, I can feel the butt of the gun in my back as we speak  talk about being in the firing line


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yea I can relate to that, talking is good - I'm a firm believer that they hear us.
> Well I am sending you a Rach & Molly Moo special hug & cuddle just for you today x x x x x x


Oh yes they hear us alright 
Thank you...I got it x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> hi ladies can I hide in here with you lot, I can feel the butt of the gun in my back as we speak  talk about being in the firing line


Hey hun what's up??


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> hi ladies can I hide in here with you lot, I can feel the butt of the gun in my back as we speak  talk about being in the firing line


Come on in vixie...I can only imagine how you must feel!
How very unfair...I cannot even bring myself to comment x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Come on in vixie...I can only imagine how you must feel!
> How very unfair...I cannot even bring myself to comment x x x


What's going on, I miss everything  Is someone being nasty to you - tell me and I will go get them


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> What's going on, I miss everything  Is someone being nasty to you - tell me and I will go get them


A load are giving the mod's an ear bending up in general, hence my comment earlier about staying down in breeding! They need shooting some people & vixie is far too nice to take their s**t x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Hey hun what's up??


I'm OK hun just being a mod can be hard sometimes


crazycrest said:


> Come on in vixie...I can only imagine how you must feel!
> How very unfair...I cannot even bring myself to comment x x x


I almost left the forum tonight, still contemplating it, but I would miss you lot


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> I'm OK hun just being a mod can be hard sometimes
> 
> I almost left the forum tonight, still contemplating it, but I would miss you lot


Noooo we would miss you too!!!
She is a tad mad though & now started new thread lol x x x


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> A load are giving the mod's an ear bending up in general, hence my comment earlier about staying down in breeding! They need shooting some people & vixie is far too nice to take their s**t x x


thank you, like I tried saying on there we cant do anything if they dont report things


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Noooo we would miss you too!!!
> She is a tad mad though & now started new thread lol x x x


oh what about this time


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> oh what about this time


Oh vixie....sorry you closed it ut:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Right went and done some snooping, Minxy Vixie you are such a lovely, caring person please don't you dare take any notice of what has been said, and don't you even think about leaving - we would come and find you.

Now can you see why I just stay here x x x


----------



## kerrybramble

aww nooo vixie dont leave, you stay over here with us!  they all crazy people pushing blame on a lovely person


----------



## Molly's Mum

I am going to have to sign off for the night, I am sooo tired and need to sort Molly Moo out and get her settled. I love you guys loads x x x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Bl**dy Pc I just lost my internet connection after typing my reply GRRR!
That's exactly what I was saying earlier in here MM, I nip up there from time to time, but could get into sooo much trouble it hardly seem's worthwhile x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I am going to have to sign off for the night, I am sooo tired and need to sort Molly Moo out and get her settled. I love you guys loads x x x x x


Goodnight dear MM....I hope you sleep well & have pleasant dream's x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I am going to have to sign off for the night, I am sooo tired and need to sort Molly Moo out and get her settled. I love you guys loads x x x x x


ooops you have already gone ,
hope you have a good night and will speak tomorrow , xx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Right went and done some snooping, Minxy Vixie you are such a lovely, caring person please don't you dare take any notice of what has been said, and don't you even think about leaving - we would come and find you.
> 
> Now can you see why I just stay here x x x


I'm staying in your thread MM its safe in here  



kerrybramble said:


> aww nooo vixie dont leave, you stay over here with us!  they all crazy people pushing blame on a lovely person


thank you xxxx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> I'm staying in your thread MM its safe in here
> 
> thank you xxxx


no you cant leave ,
if it wasnt for the threads like this not sure if i would still be here now, xx


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> I'm staying in your thread MM its safe in here
> 
> thank you xxxx





kira99 said:


> no you cant leave ,
> if it wasnt for the threads like this not sure if i would still be here now, xx


Yep you two stay here, I don't venture very far at all x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yep you two stay here, I don't venture very far at all x x x


i do try but seem to be ignored  
apart from the good morning thread ,
oh well you lot will just have to put up wih me , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i do try but seem to be ignored
> apart from the good morning thread ,
> oh well you lot will just have to put up wih me , xx


Oh ninja I am sorry, I don't mean to ignore you 
You are welcome here x x x


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> i do try but seem to be ignored
> apart from the good morning thread ,
> oh well you lot will just have to put up wih me , xx


yep you stay with us


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> yep you stay with us


but will MM and CC agree with you , xx


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> but will MM and CC agree with you , xx


yep and CC has already said so on the last page  xx night night hun


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> yep and CC has already said so on the last page  xx night night hun


yep just seen it  
will teach me to read everything  sorry CC

nite nite hun, speak tomorrow xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> yep just seen it
> will teach me to read everything  sorry CC
> 
> nite nite hun, speak tomorrow xx


Yeah ninja...open your eyes x x x:001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yeah ninja...open your eyes x x x:001_tt2:


sorry , always seem to be reading backwards , haha xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> sorry , always seem to be reading backwards , haha xx


Yep with ya eyes tight shut lol :001_tt2:
That's me outta here....nite all x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yep with ya eyes tight shut lol :001_tt2:
> That's me outta here....nite all x x x


nite nite CC, 
sleep well xx


----------



## crazycrest

Afternoon all....hope everyone is well x x


----------



## Vixie

so so just feeling a bit down, hoping I havent contributed to Mac and Diane leaving


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> so so just feeling a bit down, hoping I havent contributed to Mac and Diane leaving


No way was it you vixie, I just think the whole thread was too much x x


----------



## Vixie

I hope you are right, it was a horrible thread and something they shouldn't have to deal with right now,I wouldn't be surprised if it put a few people off joining either.


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> I hope you are right, it was a horrible thread and something they shouldn't have to deal with right now,I wouldn't be surprised if it put a few people off joining either.


It was horrid & you're right, not something anyone other than the mod's or admin should have seen, but hey! What do I know, you are lovely vixie, no one best tell you otherwise x x x


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> It was horrid & you're right, not something anyone other than the mod's or admin should have seen, but hey! What do I know, you are lovely vixie, no one best tell you otherwise x x x


I agree the other members shouldn't be subjected to it, hopefully we will get some people coming forward though so we can deal with whatever has happened.

Thank you CC and so are you, at least I have some people who think so lol


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> I agree the other members shouldn't be subjected to it, hopefully we will get some people coming forward though so we can deal with whatever has happened.
> 
> Thank you CC and so are you, at least I have some people who think so lol


No worries vixie, I am sure it will all get sorted!
You are ok, i have just text you x x


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> No worries vixie, I am sure it will all get sorted!
> You are ok, i have just text you x x


I was wondering who it was from lol I didn't recognise the number, I will store it with your name now, its lovely thank you, 
I cant reply as I dont have credit but will get some tomorrow  xxxx


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> I was wondering who it was from lol I didn't recognise the number, I will store it with your name now, its lovely thank you,
> I cant reply as I dont have credit but will get some tomorrow  xxxx


Now you have it if you need to , use it!
There's no need for a reply x x


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Now you have it if you need to , use it!
> There's no need for a reply x x


thank you CC, same goes for you as well  xx


----------



## ninja

HELLO ,


cant find todays pippy updates , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> HELLO ,
> 
> cant find todays pippy updates , x


hiya Ninja, no PIPPY unpdates, who is PIPPY? Is she a pup Molly had that I don't know about :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:

xx xxx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> hiya Ninja, no PIPPY unpdates, who is PIPPY? Is she a pup Molly had that I don't know about :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> xx xxx


haha sorry am sat in the dark , 
is there any puppy updates , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> HELLO ,
> 
> cant find todays pippy updates , x





Molly's Mum said:


> hiya Ninja, no PIPPY unpdates, who is PIPPY? Is she a pup Molly had that I don't know about :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> xx xxx


Hiya ninja x x x

MM you are BAD c:001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> haha sorry am sat in the dark ,
> is there any puppy updates , xx


sorry hun, couldn't resist it 

Haven't had any internet all day, so have only just got on, so no puppy updates today.

A quick one for you though, just in case you didn't know, Molly's pups are so so gorgeous and totally awesome & I love them to bits x x x

p.s. nearly forgot 3 of them have been trying to stand up and they look beautiful x x

p.p.s CC has just said I am delusional - not very nice isn't ???


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> sorry hun, couldn't resist it
> 
> Haven't had any internet all day, so have only just got on, so no puppy updates today.
> 
> A quick one for you though, just in case you didn't know, Molly's pups are so so gorgeous and totally awesome & I love them to bits x x x
> 
> p.s. nearly forgot 3 of them have been trying to stand up and they look beautiful x x
> 
> p.p.s CC has just said I am delusional - not very nice isn't ???


your gonna be biased but tis true ,

i believe anything CC says :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> sorry hun, couldn't resist it
> 
> Haven't had any internet all day, so have only just got on, so no puppy updates today.
> 
> A quick one for you though, just in case you didn't know, Molly's pups are so so gorgeous and totally awesome & I love them to bits x x x
> 
> p.s. nearly forgot 3 of them have been trying to stand up and they look beautiful x x
> 
> p.p.s CC has just said I am delusional - not very nice isn't ???





kira99 said:


> your gonna be biased but tis true ,
> 
> i believe anything CC says :001_tt2:, xx


AHEM!!! COUGH COUGH!!! I thought I actually said I wondered if you were ut:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> your gonna be biased but tis true ,
> 
> i believe anything CC says :001_tt2:, xx





crazycrest said:


> AHEM!!! COUGH COUGH!!! I thought I actually said I wondered if you were ut:


hehe - you both are totally nuts, I was completely sane & normal before I met you 2, I have just noticed that some unruly girl is misguided and thinks Molls took forever to have her pups - there are lots of delusions going on tonight ut:ut:ut:ut:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> hehe - you both are totally nuts, I was completely sane & normal before I met you 2, I have just noticed that some unruly girl is misguided and thinks Molls took forever to have her pups - there are lots of delusions going on tonight ut:ut:ut:ut:


maybe we were sane and normal till you joined :001_tt2:,

cant be talking about me then cos im not unruly , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> maybe we were sane and normal till you joined :001_tt2:,
> 
> cant be talking about me then cos im not unruly , xx


You know ninja...you might have something there!
I don't remember this place being like this until MM joined,
it must have been all the late night's up with Molly & MM x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

well my 2 lovely friends its time for bed, hope you 2 get some sleep tonight & me for that matter.

Lots of love

x x x x x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> well my 2 lovely friends its time for bed, hope you 2 get some sleep tonight & me for that matter.
> 
> Lots of love
> 
> x x x x x x x


Sleep well my lovely, sweet dreams of boxer puppies chewing up the hoose x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> well my 2 lovely friends its time for bed, hope you 2 get some sleep tonight & me for that matter.
> 
> Lots of love
> 
> x x x x x x x


nite nite MM, 
sweet dreams, xx


----------



## kiera09

Hiya Rach, Hows things?I dont no if u no! But Kellys girl, Mya had 9 pups! No red girls to her dissapointment! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good evening...

How hot is it??? Molly is most definitely not enjoying the heat; bless her. Saying that I don't think I would like 7 babies laying all over me 

The pups are doing brill, more adorable with each day. Everyone has their eyes open now and most are trying to stand & wobble, I can't help but watch & smile  I was have a cuddle today and little Bailey licked my face ..... I could of cried 

Only got 1 new photo, will take loads tomorrow though.

Love Rach x x


----------



## crazycrest

Aww so cute, cute, cute...I love 'em x x x


----------



## Hb-mini

Ahh super super cute!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Aww so cute, cute, cute...I love 'em x x x





Hb-mini said:


> Ahh super super cute!!!


Aww thank you both of you, I love them peeking whilst feeding :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Hb-mini

They are super cute!You must be very proud!!

Are you still decided on the one you are going to keep?

xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hb-mini said:


> They are super cute!You must be very proud!!
> 
> Are you still decided on the one you are going to keep?
> 
> xx


I've decided I am going to be one of those eccentric mad women who surrounds herself with all her pets and keep them all, they are all mine

Hannah I keep changing my mind, I love each and everyone one and I dread the day that they have to go, I may even keep 2....

How are you, have you been to see your puppy?

x


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> I've decided I am going to be one of those eccentric mad women who surrounds herself with all her pets and keep them all, they are all mine
> 
> Hannah I keep changing my mind, I love each and everyone one and I dread the day that they have to go, I may even keep 2....
> 
> How are you, have you been to see your puppy?
> 
> x


Ahh it must be so hard to choose when you have been with them since day one!

We see the pups tomorrow.....omg ... exciting!!! :wink5:


----------



## kiera09

Hb-mini said:


> They are super cute!You must be very proud!!
> 
> Are you still decided on the one you are going to keep?
> 
> xx


Hiya, they are so adorable!:001_wub:I love the one with the spots by her mouth! I wish I cld keep my little favourite pup! (Mitzi) Aren't they lush with their eyes open! Ours are wobbling around the room now! The ones really brave and goes about 2 feet from the nest!, then starts crying! Their so cute, I wish I cld keep them all! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hb-mini said:


> Ahh it must be so hard to choose when you have been with them since day one!
> 
> We see the pups tomorrow.....omg ... exciting!!! :wink5:


Ohh wow Hannah, bet you are sooo excited, take loads of pics, can't wait to hear all about it tomorrow x x



kiera09 said:


> Hiya, they are so adorable!:001_wub:I love the one with the spots by her mouth! I wish I cld keep my little favourite pup! (Mitzi) Aren't they lush with their eyes open! Ours are wobbling around the room now! The ones really brave and goes about 2 feet from the nest!, then starts crying! Their so cute, I wish I cld keep them all! xx


Hiya Alex, you will have to post some more photo's, we need pics!!! I thought you was keeping one hun?? Like you I want to keep them all

x x x


----------



## Hb-mini

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, they are so adorable!:001_wub:I love the one with the spots by her mouth! I wish I cld keep my little favourite pup! (Mitzi) Aren't they lush with their eyes open! Ours are wobbling around the room now! The ones really brave and goes about 2 feet from the nest!, then starts crying! Their so cute, I wish I cld keep them all! xx


Ahh are you not keeping one of yours then??

They sound lush!!!


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> Ohh wow Hannah, bet you are sooo excited, take loads of pics, can't wait to hear all about it tomorrow x x
> 
> Hiya Alex, you will have to post some more photo's, we need pics!!! I thought you was keeping one hun?? Like you I want to keep them all
> 
> x x x


ooo yes i will take pics and come and tell you all about it!!!!


----------



## crazycrest

Hb-mini said:


> ooo yes i will take pics and come and tell you all about it!!!!


Yeah...more puppy pics...coooool


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hb-mini said:


> ooo yes i will take pics and come and tell you all about it!!!!


I look forward to it, I want to hear all the details; I hope it goes well - how are the preperations for the wedding ??
x


----------



## Hb-mini

crazycrest said:


> Yeah...more puppy pics...coooool


Yay!!!


----------



## ninja

very cute pic ,
its no good you giving them cuddles and not getting many pics for us though , xx


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> I look forward to it, I want to hear all the details; I hope it goes well - how are the preperations for the wedding ??
> x


I am just so so excited!!! I will tell you all the details..... girl/ boy!!!??

That is the question!!!



Wedding plans are done!!! Its a week on sat...im so excited about that but nervous, i can put pics of that up if you would like after it all happens!!


----------



## crazycrest

Hb-mini said:


> I am just so so excited!!! I will tell you all the details..... girl/ boy!!!??
> 
> That is the question!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wedding plans are done!!! Its a week on sat...im so excited about that but nervous, i can put pics of that up if you would like after it all happens!!


Of course...we wanna see your pics of your puppy & your wedding x x x:001_tt2:


----------



## Hb-mini

crazycrest said:


> Of course...we wanna see your pics of your puppy & your wedding x x x:001_tt2:


Ahh thank you!

I will keep you lovely ladies updated!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Of course...we wanna see your pics of your puppy & your wedding x x x:001_tt2:


OMG Hannah;

Puppy pics & wedding pics what more can we ask for. Of course we want all the details of both; they are important to you, so they are important to us honey x x x


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> OMG Hannah;
> 
> Puppy pics & wedding pics what more can we ask for. Of course we want all the details of both; they are important to you, so they are important to us honey x x x


Ahh thank you so much! Thats lovely!! I will be back on later to tell you all about pups!!! Yippeeee!!!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Evening .....

I thought I would bore you with some more pics, so here goes....

1st - My girl looking so much better and back to her beautiful self 









2nd - The whole bunch, greedy squinchers, they are growing....









3rd - Solomon giving you all a little wave...









4th - All Molly's babies, fed & sleepy....









lots of love x x


----------



## Vixie

lovely pics MM they are not boring they are gorgeous puppies and Molly, we will never tire of them  xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> lovely pics MM they are not boring they are gorgeous puppies and Molly, we will never tire of them  xxx


aww thank you, I would love to know how many I have taken since they were born, I know I've got through loads of batteries - nice to have you back, we missed you x x


----------



## ninja

never get bored of puppy pics ,
we stayed up all night for these little ones ,
lovely pics by the way , xx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> aww thank you, I would love to know how many I have taken since they were born, I know I've got through loads of batteries - nice to have you back, we missed you x x


thank you, its always nice to be missed  xxx the pups are looking wonderful and Mollys coat is really shining she looks great  xxx


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> never get bored of puppy pics ,
> we stayed up all night for these little ones ,
> lovely pics by the way , xx


yep and we demand loads of pics


----------



## crazycrest

Aww...baby squinchers & Molly...she is looking great MM & the wee ones are adorable, all looking good! 
Yeh vixie...where ya been? Nice to see ya x x x:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> never get bored of puppy pics ,
> we stayed up all night for these little ones ,
> lovely pics by the way , xx





Vixie said:


> thank you, its always nice to be missed  xxx the pups are looking wonderful and Mollys coat is really shining she looks great  xxx





crazycrest said:


> Aww...baby squinchers & Molly...she is looking great MM & the wee ones are adorable, all looking good!
> Yeh vixie...where ya been? Nice to see ya x x x:smilewinkgrin:


Woo Hoo, we've got the whole crowd here!!!! Ninja how you doing hun??
Thanks CC, yea I think Molly Moo is getting back to normal, she is looking damn fine

x x x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> never get bored of puppy pics ,
> we stayed up all night for these little ones ,
> lovely pics by the way , xx


Hey up ninja...how's it going???


----------



## Molly's Mum

Guess what????

We have made it into the Top 5 hottest threads - how I don't know


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Guess what????
> 
> We have made it into the Top 5 hottest threads - how I don't know


LOL by being such blimmin chatterboxes...took more than an hour & half though :001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Aww...baby squinchers & Molly...she is looking great MM & the wee ones are adorable, all looking good!
> Yeh vixie...where ya been? Nice to see ya x x x:smilewinkgrin:


I have been AWOL the last two days dont tell anyone I'm hiding out here lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL by being such blimmin chatterboxes...took more than an hour & half though :001_tt2:


hehe, we do chatter a bit don't we:001_tt2::001_tt2: It's that Ninja, she jabbers on & on 

The breeding section is very quiet tonight !!!!


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Guess what????
> 
> We have made it into the Top 5 hottest threads - how I don't know


hmmmm, i wonder , 
even knocked the idle chat thread off , xx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Guess what????
> 
> We have made it into the Top 5 hottest threads - how I don't know


beacuewwe all very informative and educational

OK we just talk a lot :001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> I have been AWOL the last two days dont tell anyone I'm hiding out here lol





Molly's Mum said:


> hehe, we do chatter a bit don't we:001_tt2::001_tt2: It's that Ninja, she jabbers on & on
> 
> The breeding section is very quiet tonight !!!!


We had noticed!!!!! 
I think it's quiet all over the board MM, not much going on at all x x x


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> hmmmm, i wonder ,
> even knocked the idle chat thread off , xx


haha we will have to keep it going then


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> We had noticed!!!!!
> I think it's quiet all over the board MM, not much going on at all x x x


think everyone's enjoying the hot weather


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> think everyone's enjoying the hot weather


Glad to hear some are!!!!! I hate it :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> We had noticed!!!!!
> I think it's quiet all over the board MM, not much going on at all x x x





Vixie said:


> haha we will have to keep it going then


Well I don't venture far from down here, it's friendly down her - our own little padded cell and we have our very own Mod  It's only ever Ninja that gets set to the naught corner (bottle in hand) :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## tashi

cant hide from me Vixie


----------



## Molly's Mum

tashi said:


> cant hide from me Vixie


OOOOPPPs they found you Vix


----------



## ninja

tashi said:


> cant hide from me Vixie


pmsl, what was you saying MM, xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well I don't venture far from down here, it's friendly down her - our own little padded cell and we have our very own Mod  It's only ever Ninja that gets set to the naught corner (bottle in hand) :001_tt2::001_tt2:





tashi said:


> cant hide from me Vixie





Molly's Mum said:


> OOOOPPPs they found you Vix


Me too I like it here, but padded cell MM ??? We don't need one :001_tt2:

Aaaarrrggghhhh!!! Spotted Vixie...too late x x:001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> cant hide from me Vixie






Molly's Mum said:


> OOOOPPPs they found you Vix


quick if I crouch behind you she may not notice me


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> pmsl, what was you saying MM, xx


never said a word  pmsl


----------



## Molly's Mum

I'm sorry but that was really funny... I am smiling at my laptop :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## tashi

Vixie said:


> quick if I crouch behind you she may not notice me


She'd have to be pretty tall lol :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

tashi said:


> She'd have to be pretty tall lol :001_tt2:


I feel like a naughty school kid with 2 mods on here, Ninja behave yourself :001_tt2::001_tt2:

5'8" and there's no one hiding behind me - promise.... Beth your on your own :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> quick if I crouch behind you she may not notice me





tashi said:


> She'd have to be pretty tall lol :001_tt2:


LOL you are all mad 
Ok guy's who is the new moderator please????
I just gotta know lol...nosey or what x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I feel like a naughty school kid with 2 mods on here, Ninja behave yourself :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> 5'8" and there's no one hiding behind me - promise.... Beth your on your own :001_tt2::001_tt2:


How do you remember all these freaking names????:cursing:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I feel like a naughty school kid with 2 mods on here, Ninja behave yourself :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> 5'8" and there's no one hiding behind me - promise.... Beth your on your own :001_tt2::001_tt2:


I think we lost the mod's, reckon I asked the wrong question hahaha!!!


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> She'd have to be pretty tall lol :001_tt2:


damn I forgot you had met me for a second then  :001_tt2:


----------



## tashi

Vixie said:


> damn I forgot you had met me for a second then  :001_tt2:


Just once or twice lmao


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I think we lost the mod's, reckon I asked the wrong question hahaha!!!


How do you we have a new Mod??

I just got really confused there is another thread on dog chat called a shy hello, it's all too much for my little mind


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> I feel like a naughty school kid with 2 mods on here, Ninja behave yourself :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> 5'8" and there's no one hiding behind me - promise.... Beth your on your own :001_tt2::001_tt2:


your an inch taller than me then Rach so sorry to say but yep I'm hiding behind you lol :001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> How do you we have a new Mod??
> 
> I just got really confused there is another thread on dog chat called a shy hello, it's all too much for my little mind


Cos I am a nosey cow lol :001_tt2:
OMG how very dare they use your title x x


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> Just once or twice lmao


haha, will have to again when we can


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> your an inch taller than me then Rach so sorry to say but yep I'm hiding behind you lol :001_tt2:


you can hide, as long as I don't get into trouble :001_tt2: but I think your secret is out, they know where you hide honey......


----------



## crazycrest

Hmmmm vixie you ain't doing such a good job of hiding as the new mod :001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> you can hide, as long as I don't get into trouble :001_tt2: but I think your secret is out, they know where you hide honey......


well it lasted longer than expected, I had to be found sooner or later


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Hmmmm vixie you ain't doing such a good job of hiding as the new mod :001_tt2:


 what LOL


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Hmmmm vixie you ain't doing such a good job of hiding as the new mod :001_tt2:


Maybe I am spending too much time in the whelping box with Molls, because I am getting confused now......

I have only ever spoken to 1 mod anyway and she belongs to us  So do we have a new one???


----------



## tashi

Vixie said:


> well it lasted longer than expected, I had to be found sooner or later


You dont need to hide from me anyhows - cos I will spill the beans about our weekend away :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> You dont need to hide from me anyhows - cos I will spill the beans about our weekend away :smilewinkgrin:


haha now thats just blackmail lol and I can tell them about the wellies   and the gold bikini


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> what LOL





Molly's Mum said:


> Maybe I am spending too much time in the whelping box with Molls, because I am getting confused now......
> 
> I have only ever spoken to 1 mod anyway and she belongs to us  So do we have a new one???





tashi said:


> You dont need to hide from me anyhows - cos I will spill the beans about our weekend away :smilewinkgrin:


Yep we got our vixie mod, Tashi mod here too & a new one lurking somewhere & no one seem's to know who it is although i am guessing lol x x

Tashi that's wicked lol :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Kerry Bramble hasn't been on since she said the pups hadn't put on any weight, I hope they are all ok????


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Kerry Bramble hasn't been on since she said the pups hadn't put on any weight, I hope they are all ok????


Me too!!! Did she say none had put weight on earlier or 2 had put no weight on? I thought it was none x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Me too!!! Did she say none had put weight on earlier or 2 had put no weight on? I thought it was none x x


I thought it was none to be honest, she hasn't been on all day and I think she said one was a bit floppy, it's unusual for her not to be on at all, so I'm a bit worried.

Feel really tired tonight for some reason, was it ok at your mums earlier?

xx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Kerry Bramble hasn't been on since she said the pups hadn't put on any weight, I hope they are all ok????


aww thats not good I hope they are all OK


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I thought it was none to be honest, she hasn't been on all day and I think she said one was a bit floppy, it's unusual for her not to be on at all, so I'm a bit worried.
> 
> Feel really tired tonight for some reason, was it ok at your mums earlier?
> 
> xx


mmmm I thought it was all too, maybe been edited then!
Either that or we both going doo-lally-tap!!! ut:
Hope everything's ok!

It was not too bad, mum very tearful & keep's phoning bless her!
Tomorrow's another day though, I guess anyone of her age would be the same, I am feeling ok tonight x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

I've just checked she said it was just 2 of them, but she hasn't been on all day, so fingers crossed everything is ok x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I've just checked she said it was just 2 of them, but she hasn't been on all day, so fingers crossed everything is ok x x


Yep finger's crossed here, hope she updates soon x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> mmmm I thought it was all too, maybe been edited then!
> Either that or we both going doo-lally-tap!!! ut:
> Hope everything's ok!
> 
> It was not too bad, mum very tearful & keep's phoning bless her!
> Tomorrow's another day though, I guess anyone of her age would be the same, I am feeling ok tonight x x x


She is lucky to have you x x Pleased your are feeling a bit better tonight...

I shall make you laugh.. when I change the bedding over for the pups, I wait for molls to come out and grab all 4 corners of the vetbed and lift them very gently out like that. Giving me the chance to put the new one in. I laid them on the floor and put the new one in, with 2 mins of me turning my back on them they had all done a runner and where half way across the front room. It was so funny me darting around collecting them all up, they sure can move now


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> She is lucky to have you x x Pleased your are feeling a bit better tonight...
> 
> I shall make you laugh.. when I change the bedding over for the pups, I wait for molls to come out and grab all 4 corners of the vetbed and lift them very gently out like that. Giving me the chance to put the new one in. I laid them on the floor and put the new one in, with 2 mins of me turning my back on them they had all done a runner and where half way across the front room. It was so funny me darting around collecting them all up, they sure can move now


Thanks MM it mean's a lot, my mum is lovely 

I love those puppy scarper's lol, that's exactly what we do when they're small enough, before that I just roll up my t-shirt & put them in there haha!
I would have loved to see it x x


----------



## Vixie

I'm going to bed now ladies sorry for the quick visit but I'm shattered, night night and talk to you all tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Thanks MM it mean's a lot, my mum is lovely
> 
> I love those puppy scarper's lol, that's exactly what we do when they're small enough, before that I just roll up my t-shirt & put them in there haha!
> I would have loved to see it x x


I think I am starting to realise what fun I have coming my way in the next couple of weeks.... "fun" being a loose term :001_tt2:
I can't believe how quick they can scarper and they are getting so strong, when I go to weigh them they put up a right little struggle  I am loving it :001_wub::001_wub: Not looking forward to weaning them though


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> I'm going to bed now ladies sorry for the quick visit but I'm shattered, night night and talk to you all tomorrow xxxx


Nite vixie...sleep well...sweet dream's x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> I'm going to bed now ladies sorry for the quick visit but I'm shattered, night night and talk to you all tomorrow xxxx


Night night honey, sleep well x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I think I am starting to realise what fun I have coming my way in the next couple of weeks.... "fun" being a loose term :001_tt2:
> I can't believe how quick they can scarper and they are getting so strong, when I go to weigh them they put up a right little struggle  I am loving it :001_wub::001_wub: Not looking forward to weaning them though


"LOOSE"! lol MM, it will be lots of fun :001_tt2:

They are doing really well, as for the weaning some take to it quicker than other's, you will be just fine x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> "LOOSE"! lol MM, it will be lots of fun :001_tt2:
> 
> They are doing really well, as for the weaning some take to it quicker than other's, you will be just fine x x


OMG I am really losing the plot here. I meant I am not looking forward to worming them not weaning sorry, must be the heat ut:ut:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> OMG I am really losing the plot here. I meant I am not looking forward to worming them not weaning sorry, must be the heat ut:ut:


Oh dear you are not looking forward to much are ya!!! 
It will be ok MM, really it will x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Oh dear you are not looking forward to much are ya!!!
> It will be ok MM, really it will x x


The weaning I am looking forward to, as it's hands on and I like that, I love doing things for them, like weighing and doing their claws. I am pleased how Molls is looking now as well, I was so worried about her those first couple of day but now she is shining, so I have stopped worrying about her so much now. The pups as well to be honest, I know they are doing well so I am less panicky, can't believe they will be 2 weeks on Friday, it's gone so quickly.

How is Kez tonight ??


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> The weaning I am looking forward to, as it's hands on and I like that, I love doing things for them, like weighing and doing their claws. I am pleased how Molls is looking now as well, I was so worried about her those first couple of day but now she is shining, so I have stopped worrying about her so much now. The pups as well to be honest, I know they are doing well so I am less panicky, can't believe they will be 2 weeks on Friday, it's gone so quickly.
> 
> How is Kez tonight ??


I am glad you're finally relaxing...woohoo!!!
With the worming just be sure to weigh eah puppy before, you won't go wrong! It's flown by hasn't it...much too fast!

Kez is ok thank's...on sofa with laptop lol x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I am glad you're finally relaxing...woohoo!!!
> With the worming just be sure to weigh eah puppy before, you won't go wrong! It's flown by hasn't it...much too fast!
> 
> Kez is ok thank's...on sofa with laptop lol x x x


bless her x x

Yea it has gone far too quickly, it seems an age ago that we were waiting for her ladyship to get her act together. I had an email earlier for the owner of Mollys sister, she has just had a litter and had 5 pups, 4 hours from start to finish, although she lost one, the next day and they are a lot smaller than Molly Moo's. Suppose each dog is different

x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> bless her x x
> 
> Yea it has gone far too quickly, it seems an age ago that we were waiting for her ladyship to get her act together. I had an email earlier for the owner of Mollys sister, she has just had a litter and had 5 pups, 4 hours from start to finish, although she lost one, the next day and they are a lot smaller than Molly Moo's. Suppose each dog is different
> 
> x x x


It was an age ago, we were waiting & an age for them to get here lol,
since then life has gone too fast...much too fast!

They are all very different, that's a fact...sorry they lost one, how
lovely that you keep in touch x x


----------



## Hb-mini

Hi lovely ladies!!!

We went to choose our lil schnauzer pup last night and it was a tough decision!! There was 7 of them and they were all gorgeous!! We narrowed it down in the end to two, a boy and a girl.....after a long time we decided on the girl as she fell asleep on my daughters lap! She kept coming up to my daughter Hollie and wagging her tail!!! Sooooooooo cute!!

Here are some pics, as promised!! we just need a name for a new lil girl now!!!
































































Sorry they are so big!!


----------



## crazycrest

Aww a li'l girl for you 
Great choice, they all look lovely Hannah x x


----------



## Emma32

I hope you all don't mind me poking in here with a message.
I just finished reading this entire thread, and I must say it's kept me entertained.
I was happpy to see that after being absent from here for over a year, that there are still amazing friendships around.
Congratulations to all of you who now have puppies, they're all so adorable! Molly certainly kept me on tenderhooks reading it, even though it had already happened!
Maybe if you lot don't mind I'll peek back every now and again?

Emma


----------



## crazycrest

Hello Emma & welcome back


----------



## Molly's Mum

Emma32 said:


> I hope you all don't mind me poking in here with a message.
> I just finished reading this entire thread, and I must say it's kept me entertained.
> I was happpy to see that after being absent from here for over a year, that there are still amazing friendships around.
> Congratulations to all of you who now have puppies, they're all so adorable! Molly certainly kept me on tenderhooks reading it, even though it had already happened!
> Maybe if you lot don't mind I'll peek back every now and again?
> 
> Emma


Hiya Emma
Glad you liked our thread, it is a bit mad at times ut:ut:
We are all great friends and there is always room for a few more, so drop by whenever you want - welcome to our bad, mad world x x x


----------



## Emma32

crazycrest said:


> Hello Emma & welcome back





Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya Emma
> Glad you liked our thread, it is a bit mad at times ut:ut:
> We are all great friends and there is always room for a few more, so drop by whenever you want - welcome to our bad, mad world x x x


Hahah yeah, but the madness is what makes it fun.
Thank you both for nice welcomes  
The bad, mad world sounds awesome, right up my street


----------



## crazycrest

Yeah :001_tt2:
It's a case of "you don't have to be mad to be here, but if you are it help's"


----------



## Molly's Mum

Emma32 said:


> Hahah yeah, but the madness is what makes it fun.
> Thank you both for nice welcomes
> The bad, mad world sounds awesome, right up my street


We sure do have fun and we try to support each other, we have a very naughty 1 though, Ninja she is the bad unruly girl (we love her really though).
I would not of got through the last 3 weeks without these guys, they are amazing x x


----------



## Emma32

crazycrest said:


> Yeah :001_tt2:
> It's a case of "you don't have to be mad to be here, but if you are it help's"


Hahah the madder the better then!



Molly's Mum said:


> We sure do have fun and we try to support each other, we have a very naughty 1 though, Ninja she is the bad unruly girl (we love her really though).
> I would not of got through the last 3 weeks without these guys, they are amazing x x


Heh yeah I've read all about the naughty step.
But yeah, I just love seeing friendships like this. Hopefully I'll make some as time goes on.


----------



## crazycrest

Yeah the madder the better (should be our motto) 
You will make friend's in no time x x


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya Emma
> Glad you liked our thread, it is a bit mad at times ut:ut:
> We are all great friends and there is always room for a few more, so drop by whenever you want - welcome to our bad, mad world x x x


Hiya everyone! Rach I love that pic! She's gorgeous! Does she pick them up yet? A few people have asked me if coco carry's them around-she never has? How are u? Check out my pups, the qualitys sh*t sorry! YouTube - Cocos babies playing! (They're sooo cute!) xx


----------



## kiera09

Emma32 said:


> Hahah yeah, but the madness is what makes it fun.
> Thank you both for nice welcomes
> The bad, mad world sounds awesome, right up my street


Hiya, welcome to our mad little world! x


----------



## Emma32

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, welcome to our mad little world! x


Hello! Thank you


----------



## kiera09

Hb-mini said:


> Hi lovely ladies!!!
> 
> We went to choose our lil schnauzer pup last night and it was a tough decision!! There was 7 of them and they were all gorgeous!! We narrowed it down in the end to two, a boy and a girl.....after a long time we decided on the girl as she fell asleep on my daughters lap! She kept coming up to my daughter Hollie and wagging her tail!!! Sooooooooo cute!!
> 
> Here are some pics, as promised!! we just need a name for a new lil girl now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry they are so big!!


Hiya hun, well she's gorgeous! How cute is ur daughter! Thought of names? xx


----------



## ninja

i dont believe it i go out for the day and come home to find out you have been talking about me , x

lovely looking pup hannah , x


----------



## ninja

Emma32 said:


> I hope you all don't mind me poking in here with a message.
> I just finished reading this entire thread, and I must say it's kept me entertained.
> I was happpy to see that after being absent from here for over a year, that there are still amazing friendships around.
> Congratulations to all of you who now have puppies, they're all so adorable! Molly certainly kept me on tenderhooks reading it, even though it had already happened!
> Maybe if you lot don't mind I'll peek back every now and again?
> 
> Emma


oooops sorry ,
hi emma and welcome to the mad thread , x


----------



## Emma32

kira99 said:


> oooops sorry ,
> hi emma and welcome to the mad thread , x


Hello, thank you for the welcome!
I have a feeling I'm going to enjoy it in here


----------



## Hb-mini

kiera09 said:


> Hiya hun, well she's gorgeous! How cute is ur daughter! Thought of names? xx


Ahh thank you, i think she is gorgeous!!!

Names at mo is a toss up between-

Penny
Poppy
Daisy

Her kennel club name is Mary Poppins!!!

:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## kiera09

Hb-mini said:


> Ahh thank you, i think she is gorgeous!!!
> 
> Names at mo is a toss up between-
> 
> Penny
> Poppy
> Daisy
> 
> Her kennel club name is Mary Poppins!!!
> 
> :001_wub::001_wub:


Well I know someone called Penny lol! so I'd advise against that! I like Daisy, but if you wanna link her name to her show name, Poppy! She looks like a daisy!  xx


----------



## Emma32

Hb-mini said:


> Ahh thank you, i think she is gorgeous!!!
> 
> Names at mo is a toss up between-
> 
> Penny
> Poppy
> Daisy
> 
> Her kennel club name is Mary Poppins!!!
> 
> :001_wub::001_wub:


Out of those 3 names I'd say Daisy.


----------



## crazycrest

Aww if I had one called Mary Poppin's I would have to call her Sugar 
"A spoonful of sugar makes the medicine go down" :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Evening ladies....

Hannah the pup is gorgeous, she is such a cutey. Bet you can't wait to get her now. Your daughter is a little star as well x x x

Hiya Alex, yea I am pleased Molly is looking so much better, she hasn't picked up any of the pups either x x x 

Hi CC & Ninja, hope you've both had great day, I've had my hands full with naught little squinchers....:001_tt2::001_tt2:

x x x


----------



## Hb-mini

crazycrest said:


> Aww if I had one called Mary Poppin's I would have to call her Sugar
> "A spoonful of sugar makes the medicine go down" :001_tt2:


Thats exactly what my friend said!!!!

I think she looks like a Daisy too!! We are seeing her again in two weeks, think we will decide then!
Hollie likes Daisy the best too!


----------



## crazycrest

MM you had the best day  I love squincher's 
Hannah your friend obviously has great taste!
Daisy is the better of the three x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi sweetie, seem to have been running round like a nutter today, they are all hyper today!!! They are trying to make little barking noises and are just so funny. I need to get bigger scales or something bigger to put them in, they keep climbing out :001_tt2::001_tt2:

How has your day been sweetie??

x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi sweetie, seem to have been running round like a nutter today, they are all hyper today!!! They are trying to make little barking noises and are just so funny. I need to get bigger scales or something bigger to put them in, they keep climbing out :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> How has your day been sweetie??
> 
> x x x


LOL at them bad boxer babies, oh the fun you're gonna have in a couple of week's. What scales you using?
My day's been ok thank you & how about you x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL at them bad boxer babies, oh the fun you're gonna have in a couple of week's. What scales you using?
> My day's been ok thank you & how about you x x


hmmmm I think I had a bit of a reality check today, had memories of when Max & Molls were pups.... this is going to be x 7  They have me in stitches at times, the are so fast though; there 1 minute across the living room the next hehe. They are really start to lick me as well, which I adore and their breath is heavenly.....

I got the scales with the whelping kit but me thinks they are out growing in 

x x x


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> hmmmm I think I had a bit of a reality check today, had memories of when Max & Molls were pups.... this is going to be x 7  They have me in stitches at times, the are so fast though; there 1 minute across the living room the next hehe. They are really start to lick me as well, which I adore and their breath is heavenly.....
> 
> I got the scales with the whelping kit but me thinks they are out growing in
> 
> x x x


Sounds fun fun fun!!!!


----------



## Emma32

Molly's Mum said:


> hmmmm I think I had a bit of a reality check today, had memories of when Max & Molls were pups.... this is going to be x 7  They have me in stitches at times, the are so fast though; there 1 minute across the living room the next hehe. They are really start to lick me as well, which I adore and their breath is heavenly.....
> 
> I got the scales with the whelping kit but me thinks they are out growing in
> 
> x x x


Bless, it sounds like a lot of fun at your house!
You guys are making me want a puppy!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hb-mini said:


> Sounds fun fun fun!!!!


Hannah its very hard to put into words honey, its BRILL x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Emma32 said:


> Bless, it sounds like a lot of fun at your house!
> You guys are making me want a puppy!


Emma its so much fun, I just wish I could show you guys, do you have a dog x x


----------



## Emma32

Molly's Mum said:


> Emma its so much fun, I just wish I could show you guys, do you have a dog x x


No I don't 
I can't get one right now, as I'll be going to college soon. 
I'm definately getting one when I finish though. Then I'll be asking you all for help!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Emma32 said:


> No I don't
> I can't get one right now, as I'll be going to college soon.
> I'm definately getting one when I finish though. Then I'll be asking you all for help!


aw well you can share with us, we have more than enough puppies to go round, I have 7, CC has 7, Alex has 10... so there is more than enough honey x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

hehe, I was just think about what we were all doing exactly 2 weeks ago :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:

Shall we do it all again.....


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> hehe, I was just think about what we were all doing exactly 2 weeks ago :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Shall we do it all again.....


haha NO , xx


----------



## Emma32

Molly's Mum said:


> aw well you can share with us, we have more than enough puppies to go round, I have 7, CC has 7, Alex has 10... so there is more than enough honey x x


 Thank you guys. I think it's so exciting that I get to see all these little puppies grow up with you! Ah I love them, even though I don't know them. x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hmmmm I think I had a bit of a reality check today, had memories of when Max & Molls were pups.... this is going to be x 7  They have me in stitches at times, the are so fast though; there 1 minute across the living room the next hehe. They are really start to lick me as well, which I adore and their breath is heavenly.....
> 
> I got the scales with the whelping kit but me thinks they are out growing in
> 
> x x x


Oh but what joy & fun you will have lol 
They do the fastest commando style i've ever seen hehe x x

You may have to weigh you then add them & take away their weight from your's as they get bigger x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> haha NO , xx


Now that's not very nice, is it Ninja  There I was thinking you all had a whale of time :001_tt2::001_tt2:

did you enjoy the show today hun?

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hehe, I was just think about what we were all doing exactly 2 weeks ago :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Shall we do it all again.....


FFS Nutter ut::001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Emma32 said:


> Thank you guys. I think it's so exciting that I get to see all these little puppies grow up with you! Ah I love them, even though I don't know them. x x


They sure are loveable Emma, I am forever posting puppy pics so within a couple of days you will be bored sensless x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Now that's not very nice, is it Ninja  There I was thinking you all had a whale of time :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> did you enjoy the show today hun?
> 
> x


we did MM ,
i nearly did the same last night ,
yep show was good ta , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> FFS Nutter ut::001_tt2:


OMG.... I am going to cry in a minute, I think I have just figured out what FFS means and all I can say is OMG.

My bottom lip is nearly touching my keyboard


----------



## Emma32

Molly's Mum said:


> They sure are loveable Emma, I am forever posting puppy pics so within a couple of days you will be bored sensless x x


Haha no way! Can never get bored with the little cuties! x


----------



## Molly's Mum

sorry for disappearing, had 7 little naughty squinchers, going nuts :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

LOL going nut's is an understatement xx :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL going nut's is an understatement xx :001_tt2:


I was nearly wetting myself laughing  Jake was crying with laughter, poor Molls was sitting there in complete bewilderment..... oh my:- they are going to be a handful aren't they???


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I was nearly wetting myself laughing  Jake was crying with laughter, poor Molls was sitting there in complete bewilderment..... oh my:- they are going to be a handful aren't they???


Oh I wish I'd been there, bless ya both! Poor Molly, oh you gotta believe it!
I cannot believe how forward they are after their slow start hahaha! :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Oh I wish I'd been there, bless ya both! Poor Molly, oh you gotta believe it!
> I cannot believe how forward they are after their slow start hahaha! :001_tt2:


They are fast asleep now and Molly has done a runner and come and sat with me on the couch bless her, I think she is in a state of shock (me too for that matter).

They waited so long to get here now they are making up for lost time :001_tt2::001_tt2:

x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> They are fast asleep now and Molly has done a runner and come and sat with me on the couch bless her, I think she is in a state of shock (me too for that matter).
> 
> They waited so long to get here now they are making up for lost time :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> x x x


Oh no don't let 'em sleep now, they'll be up all night running round your living room haha! I think I would be in shock too! 
I reckon that must be the case lol x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Oh no don't let 'em sleep now, they'll be up all night running round your living room haha! I think I would be in shock too!
> I reckon that must be the case lol x x


Behave you, you are loving this aren't you??

Me & those squinchers are going to have a serious chat tomorrow, we need to reach an mutual understanding about just whats acceptable and what is naughty.... pmsl This time 2 weeks ago they were tucked up inside Molls tummy and now they are creating havoc :001_tt2::001_tt2:

There are still soooo gorgeous though x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Behave you, you are loving this aren't you??
> 
> Me & those squinchers are going to have a serious chat tomorrow, we need to reach an mutual understanding about just whats acceptable and what is naughty.... pmsl This time 2 weeks ago they were tucked up inside Molls tummy and now they are creating havoc :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> There are still soooo gorgeous though x x


Well I have something to thank you for MM!!!! 
I haven't laughed so much in ages as I did at your phone call,
so thank you very much :smilewinkgrin:

They are brilliant...I LOVE BOXER'S....don't ever want one though,
will leave that to the professional's hehe :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Well I have something to thank you for MM!!!!
> I haven't laughed so much in ages as I did at your phone call,
> so thank you very much :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> They are brilliant...I LOVE BOXER'S....don't ever want one though,
> will leave that to the professional's hehe :001_tt2:


I most certainly aren't a professional but always had them and I love them to bits. They can be a handful when they are young and needs loads of excercise, they don't like being on their own either so not a good dog to be left for hours but they are so affectionate and fiercely loyal and so so proud.

Must admit that phone call was funny, I thought you were going to choke :001_tt2::001_tt2: I could hear the unruly girl in the background x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I most certainly aren't a professional but always had them and I love them to bits. They can be a handful when they are young and needs loads of excercise, they don't like being on their own either so not a good dog to be left for hours but they are so affectionate and fiercely loyal and so so proud.
> 
> Must admit that phone call was phoning, I thought you were going to choke :001_tt2::001_tt2: I could hear the unruly girl in the background x x


I know they are everything you say they are, I remember as a youngster walking 2 for a neighbour, Bruno & Breagh, they were wonderful dog's!
I walked them for about 3 year's every day after school for the lady & loved every minute of it! I thought I was going to choke too I laughed that hard &
the-bad-unruly-girl in the background did too :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I know they are everything you say they are, I remember as a youngster walking 2 for a neighbour, Bruno & Breagh, they were wonderful dog's!
> I walked them for about 3 year's every day after school for the lady & loved every minute of it! I thought I was going to choke too I laughed that hard &
> the-bad-unruly-girl in the background did too :001_tt2:


hmmm I can Kerry loving me tearing my hair out over the next couple of weeks, I can just hear her now laughing and taking the **** :001_tt2::001_tt2:

just heard on the Radio Michael Jackson has died


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hmmm I can Kerry loving me tearing my hair out over the next couple of weeks, I can just hear her now laughing and taking the **** :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> just heard on the Radio Michael Jackson has died


LOL & she will!!
Yep I am watching sky news 24 & it seem's so! 
Although it's unconfirmed right now xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL & she will!!
> Yep I am watching sky news 24 & it seem's so!
> Although it's unconfirmed right now xxx


yea I have just turned sky news on, it does seem to be the case though, although he had some very strange & WRONG ways, he is/was a legend....

xx


----------



## Vixie

Hi girls,  xx

thought I would pop in to see how you are all doing and see we have a new friend .

Hi and Welcome aboard Emma, excuse the mad people , I'm the sensible one , you stick with me and I'll stop them turning you completely insane :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> Hi girls,  xx
> 
> thought I would pop in to see how you are all doing and see we have a new friend .
> 
> Hi and Welcome aboard Emma, excuse the mad people , I'm the sensible one , you stick with me and I'll stop them turning you completely insane :001_tt2:


Emma take no notice what so ever, she is a mad as a hatter and completely to blame for all of us losing our sanity :001_tt2::001_tt2: Evening Vixie :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> Hi girls,  xx
> 
> thought I would pop in to see how you are all doing and see we have a new friend .
> 
> Hi and Welcome aboard Emma, excuse the mad people , I'm the sensible one , you stick with me and I'll stop them turning you completely insane :001_tt2:





Molly's Mum said:


> Emma take no notice what so ever, she is a mad as a hatter and completely to blame for all of us losing our sanity :001_tt2::001_tt2: Evening Vixie :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Oooohhh vixie fibber!!! "how very dare you" :001_tt2:
Yeh MM, you tell her lol x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

sorry my lovelies but I have to go and get a shower and head for bed, totally shattered tonight. Sleep well x x


----------



## Vixie

night night MM sleep well  xxx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Emma take no notice what so ever, she is a mad as a hatter and completely to blame for all of us losing our sanity :001_tt2::001_tt2: Evening Vixie :001_tt2::001_tt2:


  I'm socked how could you spin such a tale  :001_tt2:



crazycrest said:


> Oooohhh vixie fibber!!! "how very dare you" :001_tt2:
> Yeh MM, you tell her lol x x


see Emma totally mad and I'm so sane its insane  

CC how could you, me fib NEVER


----------



## crazycrest

Sorry vixie was catching up with the Michael Jackson new's x x


----------



## Vixie

no problem  

has it been confirmed if he has died yet or not?


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> no problem
> 
> has it been confirmed if he has died yet or not?


Yes confirmed on sky news 24 & BBC news now too x


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Yes confirmed on sky news 24 & BBC news now too x


thanks I'm just putting it on now, it was a heart attack, wonder if something brought it on?


----------



## crazycrest

I'll keep watching, seem's he had a cardiac arrest & arrived at hospital in a coma around 8.20 this evening our time, 12.20 lunchtime LA time xx


----------



## Vixie

got to go in 5 mins OH wants the PC, we really need another one lol night night CC xx


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> got to go in 5 mins OH wants the PC, we really need another one lol night night CC xx


Night vixie....sweet dream's x x


----------



## Emma32

Vixie said:


> I'm socked how could you spin such a tale  :001_tt2:
> 
> see Emma totally mad and I'm so sane its insane
> 
> CC how could you, me fib NEVER


Haha hello Vixie, thank you for the welcome.
You guys make me laugh so much 
We'll have to see which side I end up on methinks :001_tt2:


----------



## kiera09

Hiya everyone! Poor Micheal.J,  I felt sorry for him, I think he was VERY strange but I think he had the mind of a 10 year old boy! People just wanted his money, I don't think he done anything wrong.(I hope)
On the other hand, hope everyones ok, Just wondering does anyone's new mummies carry their pups? I've heard of bitches carrying their pups but Coco never has? Any info wld be much appreciated!  Thanx xx


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> Hiya everyone!
> On the other hand, hope everyones ok, Just wondering does anyone's new mummies carry their pups? I've heard of bitches carrying their pups but Coco never has? Any info wld be much appreciated!  Thanx xx


i'm fine thanks, no mine have never carried their pups, but a bitch of my mothers did, I wouldnt worry as long as she is careing for them its fine and you dont have to worry about where she has carried them off to when you were in the loo


----------



## Vixie

Emma32 said:


> Haha hello Vixie, thank you for the welcome.
> You guys make me laugh so much
> We'll have to see which side I end up on methinks :001_tt2:


Hi Emma, I think it would be difficult to decide which one of us had lost the plot the most on here, I think its all the puppy breath and late nights that have gone to our heads, its like and addiction on here  :001_tt2:


----------



## kiera09

Vixie said:


> Hi Emma, I think it would be difficult to decide which one of us had lost the plot the most on here, I think its all the puppy breath and late nights that have gone to our heads, its like and addiction on here  :001_tt2:


LOL! Hiya luv! Yer I'd agree to that! (puppy breath and lack ov sleep!) I'm lucky if I get to bed before midnight! 
And yer that''s a gd point! At least I know where they are!Even wen I pop to the loo! xx


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> LOL! Hiya luv! Yer I'd agree to that! (puppy breath and lack ov sleep!) I'm lucky if I get to bed before midnight!
> And yer that''s a gd point! At least I know where they are!Even wen I pop to the loo! xx


haha exactly  lol xx

so when can I come to yours and steal one of the pups :001_tt2:


----------



## kiera09

Vixie said:


> haha exactly  lol xx
> 
> so when can I come to yours and steal one of the pups :001_tt2:


The 2nd ov never! Ha-Ha :001_tt2: xx


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> The 2nd ov never! Ha-Ha :001_tt2: xx


    well you can't blame a girl for trying  lol


----------



## Emma32

Vixie said:


> Hi Emma, I think it would be difficult to decide which one of us had lost the plot the most on here, I think its all the puppy breath and late nights that have gone to our heads, its like and addiction on here  :001_tt2:


Hahah all in the same boat then 
Yeah I'm getting addicted to this again. It's the first thing I check every day now.


----------



## Vixie

Emma32 said:


> Hahah all in the same boat then
> Yeah I'm getting addicted to this again. It's the first thing I check every day now.


glad you came back and are enjoying it here, you have found a great bunch of ladies to chat with, they are lovely (but sshhhhhhh don't tell them I said so )


----------



## Emma32

Vixie said:


> glad you came back and are enjoying it here, you have found a great bunch of ladies to chat with, they are lovely (but sshhhhhhh don't tell them I said so )


Yeah I love it here.
They are lovely  You all are.


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> Hi Emma, I think it would be difficult to decide which one of us had lost the plot the most on here, I think its all the puppy breath and late nights that have gone to our heads, its like and addiction on here  :001_tt2:


haha, well thats goes to prove i havent lost the plot then cos i have no puppies :001_tt2::001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> haha, well thats goes to prove i havent lost the plot then cos i have no puppies :001_tt2::001_tt2:, xx


thats just one symptom there are many more :001_tt2:, I dont have any either lol


----------



## kiera09

Vixie said:


> glad you came back and are enjoying it here, you have found a great bunch of ladies to chat with, they are lovely (but sshhhhhhh don't tell them I said so )


I heard that! lol! Ur not to bad yourself! lol! I love everyone on here, it's like our own little mad world! :lol::lol: xx


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> haha, well thats goes to prove i havent lost the plot then cos i have no puppies :001_tt2::001_tt2:, xx


That just means u got no excuse HA-HA! :w00t: XX


----------



## Emma32

kiera09 said:


> That just means u got no excuse HA-HA! :w00t: XX


psml 
I guess that's the same for me then :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> thats just one symptom there are many more :001_tt2:, I dont have any either lol


but i only have 2 dogs and 1 human child so that must count for alot , xx



Emma32 said:


> psml
> I guess that's the same for me then :001_tt2:


:thumbup: thats 2 sane ones in here  LOL, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> but i only have 2 dogs and 1 human child so that must count for alot , xx
> 
> :thumbup: thats 2 sane ones in here  LOL, xx


Oi ninja make that 3, I may have puppies, but I swear I am not at all
delusional or mad, MM on the other hand ut::001_tt2:ut:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Oi ninja make that 3, I may have puppies, but I swear I am not at all
> delusional or mad, MM on the other hand ut::001_tt2:ut:


hmmm lets a think about that shall we :smilewinkgrin:,

how many dogs have you got? 13?
how many litters have you got? 2?

yep i reckon you have to be the worst ut: :001_tt2:, x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> hmmm lets a think about that shall we :smilewinkgrin:,
> 
> how many dogs have you got? 13?
> how many litters have you got? 2?
> 
> yep i reckon you have to be the worst ut: :001_tt2:, x


 Yep....13 + 1 puppy to stay :001_tt2:
Yep....2...a litter of 5 & a litter of 2....7 pup's total & they're only small! They ain't boxer's lol:smilewinkgrin:

Me..the worst....hahaha!!!!! I am not mad!:001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yep....13 + 1 puppy to stay :001_tt2:
> Yep....2...a litter of 5 & a litter of 2....7 pup's total & they're only small! They ain't boxer's lol:smilewinkgrin:
> 
> Me..the worst....hahaha!!!!! I am not mad!:001_tt2:


you know what i reckon i agree with you ,

i reckon you are stark raving bonkers :crazy: :crazy: :lol:, xx


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> but i only have 2 dogs and 1 human child so that must count for alot , xx
> 
> :thumbup: thats 2 sane ones in here  LOL, xx


Well I've got 2 dogs,1 human child! And 10 pups AND a the oh! xx
(I've got every excuse!!) xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> you know what i reckon i agree with you ,
> 
> i reckon you are stark raving bonkers :crazy: :crazy: :lol:, xx


Bad & Wicked ninja....where is vixie when ya need her? :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Well I've got 2 dogs,1 human child! And 10 pups AND a the oh! xx
> (I've got every excuse!!) xx


i forgot about oh , 
mine works away all week :thumbup:, 
cant get much better than that ,
so i am definately sane :001_tt2:, x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Bad & Wicked ninja....where is vixie when ya need her? :001_tt2:


haha gave her the night off :smilewinkgrin:, x


----------



## Emma32

kira99 said:


> i forgot about oh ,
> mine works away all week :thumbup:,
> cant get much better than that ,
> so i am definately sane :001_tt2:, x


I have no kids, no oh and no puppies hahah.
What does that make me?


----------



## crazycrest

Emma32 said:


> I have no kids, no oh and no puppies hahah.
> What does that make me?


Bored hahahaha!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i forgot about oh ,
> mine works away all week :thumbup:,
> cant get much better than that ,
> so i am definately sane :001_tt2:, x





kira99 said:


> haha gave her the night off :smilewinkgrin:, x


I don't have an OH...thank dog!!!!! :001_tt2:

Oh no ya never she will be here & then the naughty step will
come back into play xx


----------



## Emma32

crazycrest said:


> Bored hahahaha!!! :001_tt2:


Hahah well I'm too young for the first two...
But I wouldn't mind a puppy if I'm honest


----------



## crazycrest

Emma32 said:


> Hahah well I'm too young for the first two...
> But I wouldn't mind a puppy if I'm honest


Ooooppppsss!!!!! Sorry Emma :blushing:
What sort of puppy you wanna get ?


----------



## Emma32

crazycrest said:


> Ooooppppsss!!!!! Sorry Emma :blushing:
> What sort of puppy you wanna get ?


It's fine  It's hard to tell how old people are 
I would love a German Shepherd or a collie but I can't get a puppy till I finish college


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well good evening ladies, looks like you have been behaving - NOT :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Well Molly's little squinchers are 2 weeks old today and don't we know it, they are Escapologists and most definitely on the move 

Some new pics for your amusement.... 

Sunshine Surprise on the move....









She's learning to pose....









Bailey with his Daddy....









My boy Bailey....









Lots of love Rach x x x


----------



## kiera09

Emma32 said:


> I have no kids, no oh and no puppies hahah.
> What does that make me? [/QUO
> 
> Normal! x


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Well good evening ladies, looks like you have been behaving - NOT :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Well Molly's little squinchers are 2 weeks old today and don't we know it, they are Escapologists and most definitely on the move
> 
> Some new pics for your amusement....
> 
> Evening all! Rach they are LUSH! so adorable! Wanna swap one?! I love Sunshine the best!! Gorgeous!! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Molly's Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well good evening ladies, looks like you have been behaving - NOT :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Well Molly's little squinchers are 2 weeks old today and don't we know it, they are Escapologists and most definitely on the move
> 
> Some new pics for your amusement....
> 
> Evening all! Rach they are LUSH! so adorable! Wanna swap one?! I love Sunshine the best!! Gorgeous!! xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Alex thanks hun, I can't make up my mind who I am keeping, I keep changing my mind; although Bailey seems to be in the lead at the mo... I just think I will have to keep them all  They didn't like being wormed today though, you should of seen their faces
> 
> x x
Click to expand...


----------



## Emma32

Molly's Mum said:


> Well good evening ladies, looks like you have been behaving - NOT :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Well Molly's little squinchers are 2 weeks old today and don't we know it, they are Escapologists and most definitely on the move
> 
> Some new pics for your amusement....
> 
> Lots of love Rach x x x


Oh they're all so gorgeous!
Sunshine Surprise is so pretty!
I think they're winning me over  Boxers are edging their way into consideration for when I finally get a dog.


----------



## Molly's Mum

Emma32 said:


> Oh they're all so gorgeous!
> Sunshine Surprise is so pretty!
> I think they're winning me over  Boxers are edging their way into consideration for when I finally get a dog.


Well I am biased of course because I now have 9!!! I have always had Boxers and would never be without them, but everyone is different. Sunny is very pretty bless her, she has such a gorgeous face, but my heart is set on Bailey :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Emma32

Molly's Mum said:


> Well I am biased of course because I now have 9!!! I have always had Boxers and would never be without them, but everyone is different. Sunny is very pretty bless her, she has such a gorgeous face, but my heart is set on Bailey :001_wub::001_wub:


Yeah I think it's her cute little nose I like 
They are lovely though. I might do a little bit more research on them when I get the time; see if they'll suit my lifestyle.


----------



## kiera09

Emma32 said:


> Yeah I think it's her cute little nose I like
> They are lovely though. I might do a little bit more research on them when I get the time; see if they'll suit my lifestyle.


Are your pups play fighting yet?Ours have bin for a couple ov days now!They're so funny,before they get fed they go on a mad one! Chewing eachother,pawing eachother and today they've been pouncing! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Are your pups play fighting yet?Ours have bin for a couple ov days now!They're so funny,before they get fed they go on a mad one! Chewing eachother,pawing eachother and today they've been pouncing! xx


yea they have just started, they look so funny... I have just spent a fortune on a pen for the garden, so in a couple of weeks at least they can be outside for a couple of hours in the fresh air x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Right I am off - need a shower and some sleep.

Night, night x x


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Right I am off - need a shower and some sleep.
> 
> Night, night x x


Nite-Nite luv xx


----------



## kiera09

Emma32 said:


> Yeah I think it's her cute little nose I like
> They are lovely though. I might do a little bit more research on them when I get the time; see if they'll suit my lifestyle.


I know!Her spots are lush! How old are u then? xx


----------



## Emma32

kiera09 said:


> I know!Her spots are lush! How old are u then? xx


Hahah they are indeed.
I'm 17


----------



## reddogs

Those pups are lovely Rach, enjoy every minute

Fighting - world war three breaks out here everytime my lot are awake!

















and the one we have decided to keep is usually involved

The pen for the garden is a godsend and well worth the money, we are now managing to get them to toilet outside using it so it saves a bit of the hassle in the house and the puppies seem to like being out on the grass and playing there.

AND can I just say that having been busy for a few days and not being able to log on too much it seems that you have all gone totally mad while I've not been keeping up ut:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Well good evening ladies, looks like you have been behaving - NOT :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Well Molly's little squinchers are 2 weeks old today and don't we know it, they are Escapologists and most definitely on the move
> 
> Some new pics for your amusement....
> 
> Sunshine Surprise on the move....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's learning to pose....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bailey with his Daddy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boy Bailey....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of love Rach x x x


what ya on about we always behave hmy:,
lovely pics ,
and let the fun begin :smilewinkgrin:, xx



reddogs said:


> AND can I just say that having been busy for a few days and not being able to log on too much it seems that you have all gone totally mad while I've not been keeping up ut:


surely not totally  
im sure if we tried harder we could get worse :thumbup:,
you jealous that you not as bad YET :001_tt2:,
im sure vixie would give you some help there :smilewinkgrin:, x


----------



## kiera09

reddogs said:


> Those pups are lovely Rach, enjoy every minute
> 
> Fighting - world war three breaks out here everytime my lot are awake!
> 
> View attachment 24742
> 
> 
> View attachment 24743
> 
> 
> and the one we have decided to keep is usually involved
> 
> The pen for the garden is a godsend and well worth the money, we are now managing to get them to toilet outside using it so it saves a bit of the hassle in the house and the puppies seem to like being out on the grass and playing there.
> 
> AND can I just say that having been busy for a few days and not being able to log on too much it seems that you have all gone totally mad while I've not been keeping up ut:


Hiya, How cute are ur pups! How much was the pen?I might get one, I was gunna let em run wild! :w00t: It might be a better idea to get a pen! xx


----------



## kayz

Molly's Mum your pups get more and more gorgeous!!! Lovely!!

Reddog your pups are also gorgeous!!!


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> surely not totally
> im sure if we tried harder we could get worse :thumbup:,
> you jealous that you not as bad YET :001_tt2:,
> im sure vixie would give you some help there :smilewinkgrin:, x


pmsl :001_tt2: what are you trying to say about me  I was just an innocent bystander until you lot dragged me to the n
mad side


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> pmsl :001_tt2: what are you trying to say about me  I was just an innocent bystander until you lot dragged me to the n
> mad side


hmmm we believe you NOT lol ,
poor MM started a nice thread with only sane peeps and you turned up and it all went to pot and most peeps started to become insane ut: (i am not including myself in with the most peeps :001_tt2,:smilewinkgrin: xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> pmsl :001_tt2: what are you trying to say about me  I was just an innocent bystander until you lot dragged me to the n
> mad side





kira99 said:


> hmmm we believe you NOT lol ,
> poor MM started a nice thread with only sane peeps and you turned up and it all went to pot and most peeps started to become insane ut: (i am not including myself in with the most peeps :001_tt2,:smilewinkgrin: xx


You 2 are like naughty sisters, as yet I haven't made up my mind which one of you is the naughtiest ut:ut: Personally I think you both have more than a few screws missing let alone loose. You should both be ashamed have you have dragged me into you insanity :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> You 2 are like naughty sisters, as yet I haven't made up my mind which one of you is the naughtiest ut:ut: Personally I think you both have more than a few screws missing let alone loose. You should both be ashamed have you have dragged me into you insanity :001_tt2::001_tt2:


its vixie thats the naughty one im always good :yesnod:, she just trys to make me look naughty , :001_tt2:,

how is molly and babies today , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Hello everyone, look's like you're all having fun :001_tt2:
Puppies are blimmin gorgeous MM...I just love 'em xxx


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> Hello everyone, look's like you're all having fun :001_tt2:
> Puppies are blimmin gorgeous MM...I just love 'em xxx


Hiya guys! I took this video today,their first play outside with mum and dad!
YouTube - alexoneil1's Channel xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi all, well I am covered in Evap Milk 

I introduced a little milk tonight for the pups, seeing if they could lap @ 2 weeks. They have devoured a whole tin between them and in the process covered me  Just downloading some pics now 

x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Love Rach x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi all, well I am covered in Evap Milk
> 
> I introduced a little milk tonight for the pups, seeing if they could lap @ 2 weeks. They have devoured a whole tin between them and in the process covered me  Just downloading some pics now
> 
> x x x


Aww how cute...they look like they're enjoying that too xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Aww how cute...they look like they're enjoying that too xxx


HOW MESSY 

I somehow have it in my hair, over my trousers... everywhere. A couple decided to sit in it!!! They all loved it though and we got through a whole tin!! Is that ok x x


----------



## ninja

we need pics of you covered also :001_tt2:, adds to the fun of it , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> HOW MESSY
> 
> I somehow have it in my hair, over my trousers... everywhere. A couple decided to sit in it!!! They all loved it though and we got through a whole tin!! Is that ok x x


Yeah that's all ok, bless their little heart's!
It goes everywhere MM, really it does haha :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yeah that's all ok, bless their little heart's!
> It goes everywhere MM, really it does haha :001_tt2:


yep is sure does, yuk!!! So how often should I be doing it for all of them and how often for Angel??


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Hiya guys! I took this video today,their first play outside with mum and dad!
> YouTube - alexoneil1's Channel xx


That is really cute Alex xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yep is sure does, yuk!!! So how often should I be doing it for all of them and how often for Angel??


Angel as often as she'll have it & 3 or 4 times a day for the other's


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Angel as often as she'll have it & 3 or 4 times a day for the other's


aww thanks sweetie, just evap milk or should I be watering it down, sorry again for all the questions


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> aww thanks sweetie, just evap milk or should I be watering it down, sorry again for all the questions


No you could mix with ready brek or puppy mush in with it! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> No you could mix with ready brek or puppy mush in with it! xx


Me thinks I could do with a chat to the oracle tomorrow, I think she texts me when she is free and has a nice cup of coffe ready :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Me thinks I could do with a chat to the oracle tomorrow, I think she texts me when she is free and has a nice cup of coffe ready :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Yeah I will look forward to it xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yeah I will look forward to it xx


aww thank you, sorry if I'm being a pain  Just text me when you are free and I will call.

How are you feeling now, all back to normal??


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> aww thank you, sorry if I'm being a pain  Just text me when you are free and I will call.
> 
> How are you feeling now, all back to normal??


You are alway's welcome to call...anytime my lovely!

I am not too bad now thank you :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> You are alway's welcome to call...anytime my lovely!
> 
> I am not too bad now thank you :001_tt2:


What a **** head, was you really suffering this morning ??


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> What a **** head, was you really suffering this morning ??


Yep I alway's suffer due to having a non existant metabolism lol 
I just never learn haha xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yep I alway's suffer due to having a non existant metabolism lol
> I just never learn haha xx


It's good to let your hair down now & again, you've had a really hectic couple of weeks, non stop so you deserved it, it doesn't do any harm. I bet you are well funny when you've had a drink :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Molly is being a nightmare this evening, she won't stop in the box with the pups for more than about 5 mins at a time, looks like the weaning is the right time, her ladyship has had enough by the looks of it


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> It's good to let your hair down now & again, you've had a really hectic couple of weeks, non stop so you deserved it, it doesn't do any harm. I bet you are well funny when you've had a drink :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Molly is being a nightmare this evening, she won't stop in the box with the pups for more than about 5 mins at a time, looks like the weaning is the right time, her ladyship has had enough by the looks of it


Yep it was definitely needed & true enough i was very deserving :001_tt2:
I am a little bit nut's yes hehe!

Poor old Moll's she decided if you're gonna sort it why should she bother lol,
it hasn't been the best weather for rearing a litter either xx


----------



## ninja

hello im here but guess you 2 are talking to each other ,
catch ya tomorrow , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> hello im here but guess you 2 are talking to each other ,
> catch ya tomorrow , xx


Sorry ninja was busy pm'ing 
Catch ya tomorrow x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi everyone....

Well we have had a night from hell.... The pups are obviously hungry and Molls didn't really want to be with them during the night. She is really suffering with the heat and I think 7 pups all over her is not helping. So its weaning time, a little early but I think it has to be done....

So I made up some Ready Brek with Evaporated milk and gave it a go 

To say it was messy is the biggest understatement, I was covered the floor was covered and the pups were just a gooey mess of Ready Brek.

They loved it..... all 7 had a good feed and now they are zonked out, sleeping peacefully. So it's 3 times a day for us 

Angel was 1st...










Hungry Squinchers.....










Eeek what a mess....









Lots of love
Rach x x x


----------



## ~Tete

Yeah that looked like a mess, I bet cleaning it up was great fun :001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Now that's what I like to see, mucky puppies 
Ready brek stick's to just about anything lol, does Molly
clean them up after? xxx


----------



## Emma32

Aww bless, that's so cute!
Messy, but cute.


----------



## kayz

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi everyone....
> 
> Well we have had a night from hell.... The pups are obviously hungry and Molls didn't really want to be with them during the night. She is really suffering with the heat and I think 7 pups all over her is not helping. So its weaning time, a little early but I think it has to be done....
> 
> So I made up some Ready Brek with Evaporated milk and gave it a go
> 
> To say it was messy is the biggest understatement, I was covered the floor was covered and the pups were just a gooey mess of Ready Brek.
> 
> They loved it..... all 7 had a good feed and now they are zonked out, sleeping peacefully. So it's 3 times a day for us
> 
> Angel was 1st...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungry Squinchers.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eeek what a mess....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of love
> Rach x x x


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gorgeous!! They are adorable!!:001_wub:


----------



## cdcclub

stunning pictures, my heart is melting to mush:001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## ninja

lovely pics of mucky pups ,
sounds like they enjoyed it :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## kerrybramble

awww they sooo cute! cant wait till my pups are like that!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good evening, well we have had another round of Ready Brek, just as messy although they are really getting the hang of it and seem to be loving it...... And wait for it, Angel has put on 3oz and Jazz a whopping 5oz so I have a huge grin on my face x x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Good evening, well we have had another round of Ready Brek, just as messy although they are really getting the hang of it and seem to be loving it...... And wait for it, Angel has put on 3oz and Jazz a whopping 5oz so I have a huge grin on my face x x x x


Woohoo....way to go puppy dog's xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Woohoo....way to go puppy dog's xxx


Hey you, how cool are the weights, I am over the moon 
Angel putting on 3oz is just amazing... Just goes to show they were hungry
Least we are getting it sorted Mrs 

x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hey you, how cool are the weights, I am over the moon
> Angel putting on 3oz is just amazing... Just goes to show they were hungry
> Least we are getting it sorted Mrs
> 
> x x


I can tell & am really pleased for you 
They can't have been that hungry until now, hungry puppies never shut up,
mmmmm sound's like my daughter must be constantly hungry :001_tt2:
Yep they will pile it on now lol xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I can tell & am really pleased for you
> They can't have been that hungry until now, hungry puppies never shut up,
> mmmmm sound's like my daughter must be constantly hungry :001_tt2:
> Yep they will pile it on now lol xxx


pmsl - and which daughter are we referring to 

p.s. I done the last worming as well, so all 3 doses x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> pmsl - and which daughter are we referring to
> 
> p.s. I done the last worming as well, so all 3 doses x x x


Ummmm both of them haha! :001_tt2:
Aww bless all done for another fortnight xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Ummmm both of them haha! :001_tt2:
> Aww bless all done for another fortnight xxx


Well if things carry on here being totally chaotic, then I am coming and kidnapping Kez to help me out  As long as she come with a remote controller to silence her now & again :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well if things carry on here being totally chaotic, then I am coming and kidnapping Kez to help me out  As long as she come with a remote controller to silence her now & again :001_tt2::001_tt2:


You would be doing me a massive favour  Come now!!!
Sorry no can do with the remote xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> You would be doing me a massive favour  Come now!!!
> Sorry no can do with the remote xxx


aww you don't mean that you would miss her loads, if I couldn't hear her in the background yabbering away when we are on the phone, I would know something was wrong lol x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> aww you don't mean that you would miss her loads, if I couldn't hear her in the background yabbering away when we are on the phone, I would know something was wrong lol x x


Please...now that is delusional...miss Kerry HAHA :001_tt2:
I would not miss the chatter, believe me, sometimes my poor
ears feel chewed off xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Where is everyone tonight?? Haven't heard from Vixie for ages and Ninja deems awol x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Where is everyone tonight?? Haven't heard from Vixie for ages and Ninja deems awol x x


LOL 'tis a tad early for the girl's xx


----------



## Vixie

Boo!!!!


----------



## crazycrest

Ooh!!! Ya scared me....hello vixie how's you :001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

not bad thanks just recovering form my sons birthday yesterday, teenagers are tiring lol how are you?


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Where is everyone tonight?? Haven't heard from Vixie for ages and Ninja deems awol x x


evening all ,
i like being missed :smilewinkgrin:,
i was here earlier though and commented on your pics MM , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

aww the girls are all here....

Hope your son had a nice birthday Vix, yea missed you both loads x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> aww the girls are all here....
> 
> Hope your son had a nice birthday Vix, yea missed you both loads x x


yes he had a great time thanks  how are you? xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> yes he had a great time thanks  how are you? xx


yea all good thank you, been a bit hectic over the weekend but hey it was bound to happen. Are you feeling any better?? x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> yea all good thank you, been a bit hectic over the weekend but hey it was bound to happen. Are you feeling any better?? x x


yes thank except my back has decided to give in and I cant lift anything heavy or bend down properly pmsl   trust me


----------



## crazycrest

Aha!!! good to see you all xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> yes thank except my back has decided to give in and I cant lift anything heavy or bend down properly pmsl   trust me


you are really going through it this week, bless you. you sounded so down in the week, hope you are smiling a bit now 

Where's Ninja gone, come on hun tell us about your weekend?? x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> you are really going through it this week, bless you. you sounded so down in the week, hope you are smiling a bit now
> 
> Where's Ninja gone, come on hun tell us about your weekend?? x


yes smiling although through gritted teeth because of my back lol taken pan killers now so its not so bad, I am much happier now thanks  xx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Aha!!! good to see you all xxx


you too, how are you and your lovely pups  xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> yes smiling although through gritted teeth because of my back lol taken pan killers now so its not so bad, I am much happier now thanks  xx


aww that's good hun, was starting to worry about you, If you don't mind me asking where abouts in the world are you??


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> aww that's good hun, was starting to worry about you, If you don't mind me asking where abouts in the world are you??


no I don't mind you asking I'm form South Wales


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> no I don't mind you asking I'm form South Wales


I had this weird idea you were in scotland  Haven't a clue where I got that from.. x x


----------



## ninja

am still here , 
you dont get rid of me that easily hmy:,
i dont really post on anything else anymore , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> am still here ,
> you dont get rid of me that easily hmy:,
> i dont really post on anything else anymore , xx


As long as you don't stop posting on here, cause I would come and find you, you are pretty close to me so I would hunt you down x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> As long as you don't stop posting on here, cause I would come and find you, you are pretty close to me so I would hunt you down x x


haha lincolnshire is pretty big place :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> haha lincolnshire is pretty big place :001_tt2:, xx


I bet you are about 30 - 40 mins away and thats not far at all, so no running away you


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> I had this weird idea you were in scotland  Haven't a clue where I got that from.. x x


haha no never even been there  what made you think I was from Scotland?


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> haha no never even been there  what made you think I was from Scotland?


I don't know, just thought you did ut:ut:ut: do you like living there - are you near the coast x x x


----------



## crazycrest

You're all a million miles away from me :blushing:


----------



## Molly's Mum

yea we are all fairly spread out, aren't we???


----------



## crazycrest

Definitely & you know what...i hate the M1 

And the M6 xx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> haha no never even been there  what made you think I was from Scotland?


think it must have been your accent , xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Definitely & you know what...i hate the M1
> 
> And the M6 xx


where abouts are you CC, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> think it must have been you accent , xx


it was her spelling Ninja - pmsl thought she must be some foreigner or something :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> I don't know, just thought you did ut:ut:ut: do you like living there - are you near the coast x x x


yes I love it here I'm surrounded by mountains and lovely views, at the top of my street is a lovely walk up the mountain with a stream the dogs ,love to play in so its nice, well for now because they are talking about building 500 houses up there :


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> where abouts are you CC, xx


Buckinghamshire...other side of Oxford xx


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> think it must have been your accent , xx


and theres me thinking I had a welsh one not Scottish


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> it was her spelling Ninja - pmsl thought she must be some foreigner or something :001_tt2::001_tt2:


hey I resemble that remark pmsl :001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> and theres me thinking I had a welsh one not Scottish


I wouild like to know the meaning & pronunciation of...cariad please vixie x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> hey I resemble that remark pmsl :001_tt2:


soz honey I coundn't resist it - :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

cariad, is like a loved one, it depends what context you use it in, if you are writing a letter or card its like saying love from, if you say fy cariad it means my love (my loved one)

its difficult to tell you how to pronounce it without saying it to you but will try and think of the best way to brake it down in a minute


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> soz honey I coundn't resist it - :001_tt2::001_tt2:


haha it OK I found it funny


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Buckinghamshire...other side of Oxford xx


i was born in reading  
only lived there till i was about 2 though, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> i was born in reading
> only lived there till i was about 2 though, xx


where abouts are you Ninja??


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> cariad, is like a loved one, it depends what context you use it in, if you are writing a letter or card its like saying love from, if you say fy cariad it means my love (my loved one)
> 
> its difficult to tell you how to pronounce it without saying it to you but will try and think of the best way to brake it down in a minute


Thank you xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> where abouts are you Ninja??


lincolnshire :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## ninja

kira99 said:


> lincolnshire :001_tt2:, xx


only joking ,
do you know around here at all, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> lincolnshire :001_tt2:, xx


you are such a bad b*gger :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> you are such a bad b*gger :001_tt2::001_tt2:


 i did post again :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> i did post again :001_tt2:, xx


soz didn't see it, no not really tell me somewhere big that's near you x


----------



## ninja

oooops did i upset you all , xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> soz didn't see it, no not really tell me somewhere big that's near you x


nowhere big as such , 
about 6 miles from the coast and sort of between mablethorpe and cleethorpes, if that mean anything or makes sense , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> oooops did i upset you all , xx


no don't be daft, you could never upset us if you said something naughty we would just tell you to do one :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> nowhere big as such ,
> about 6 miles from the coast and sort of between mablethorpe and cleethorpes, if that mean anything or makes sense , xx


yep it sure does, you are a bit further than I thought 

Right I have to do the last Ready Brek feed, hope you all have a good sleep (yep you Julia!!). Talk to you tomoz, lots of love x x x


----------



## Vixie

well I'm going for the night now, I have an early wake up in the morning so need to try and get some sleep, night night ladies  xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Don't be daft...upset us :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> yep it sure does, you are a bit further than I thought
> 
> Right I have to do the last Ready Brek feed, hope you all have a good sleep (yep you Julia!!). Talk to you tomoz, lots of love x x x


does that mean you are to far for me to come and pinch a pup ,

i always have a good sleep  just not much of it ,

catch ya tomorrow, xx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> well I'm going for the night now, I have an early wake up in the morning so need to try and get some sleep, night night ladies  xxx


nite nite ,
speak tomorrow, xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Don't be daft...upset us :001_tt2:


well it all went quiet , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> well it all went quiet , xx


Lol i know ninja...we discovered msn was much quicker lol xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Lol i know ninja...we discovered msn was much quicker lol xx


you trying to cut me out  lol,
i havent got msn loaded on my laptop, xx


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> you trying to cut me out  lol,
> i havent got msn loaded on my laptop, xx


they must be trying to cut the both of us out  (I am going soon honest )


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> you trying to cut me out  lol,
> i havent got msn loaded on my laptop, xx





Vixie said:


> they must be trying to cut the both of us out  (I am going soon honest )


Nope not at all...get msn then we can all chat quicker :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> they must be trying to cut the both of us out  (I am going soon honest )


seem so ,
thought you had already gone ,
bit to early for me to go i will end up getting up at an even more silly oclock, xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Nope not at all...get msn then we can all chat quicker :001_tt2:


haha, you sure about that ,
im bad enough at times just on here , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha, you sure about that ,
> im bad enough at times just on here , xx


Quite sure...can't get in trouble on there :001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Nope not at all...get msn then we can all chat quicker :001_tt2:


I already have msn :001_tt2: but I will warn you my typing is worse on there because I forget to check it before posting and then its too late to change it pmsl


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> I already have msn :001_tt2: but I will warn you my typing is worse on there because I forget to check it before posting and then its too late to change it pmsl


 you mean it can get worse , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> I already have msn :001_tt2: but I will warn you my typing is worse on there because I forget to check it before posting and then its too late to change it pmsl


LOL what are you two like :001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> you mean it can get worse , xx


oh yes, you havent seen the half of it yet  lol


crazycrest said:


> LOL what are you two like :001_tt2:


 not sure yet I havent decided  xx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> oh yes, you havent seen the half of it yet  lol
> 
> not sure yet I havent decided  xx


think i need to get msn to see if it can really be worse , xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL what are you two like :001_tt2:


you wouldnt want to be without us :001_tt2: i hope , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> think i need to get msn to see if it can really be worse , xx





kira99 said:


> you wouldnt want to be without us :001_tt2: i hope , xx


 Yeah do it....it can't be much worse 

Nope never...love having you guy's around xx:001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> think i need to get msn to see if it can really be worse , xx


it will give you a laugh if nothing else lol


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> it will give you a laugh if nothing else lol


LOL bless ya xxx:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> LOL bless ya xxx:smilewinkgrin:


normally my spelling is great bit I think I have dyslexic fingers lol I type so fast now that sometimes I write the letters n the wrong order and dont check before posting especially if the conversation is moving quickly lol


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> it will give you a laugh if nothing else lol


reckon i could do with a laugh at times just lately , xx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> LOL bless ya xxx:smilewinkgrin:


right I really have to go now lol  I will pm you my email tomorrow xx


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> reckon i could do with a laugh at times just lately , xx


you and me both xx hopefully things will improve soon and at least my bad typing will cheer everyone up :lol:


----------



## Vixie

night night girls  xx


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> night night girls  xx


Night vixie...sweet dreams xxx


----------



## ninja

grrrrr my laptop got hic-ups and got kicked off, xx


----------



## crazycrest

Ha! I know that feeling very well xx


----------



## ninja

and again then i couldnt get onto here ,
had to restart comp :cursing:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> and again then i couldnt get onto here ,
> had to restart comp :cursing:, xx


Not having much luck tonight are we!!!!
Bloody thing is running really slow as well xxx:cursing:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Not having much luck tonight are we!!!!
> Bloody thing is running really slow as well xxx:cursing:


think mine needs to go for a clean up but was trying to wait till we go on holiday, its getting worse , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> think mine needs to go for a clean up but was trying to wait till we go on holiday, its getting worse , xx


Aaarrrggghhhh it's driving me mad, mine now want's to do a virus scan,
this time of blimmin night...oh well i will say night then xxx


----------



## ninja

kira99 said:


> think i need to get msn to see if it can really be worse , xx


think i have now got msn, but waiting for son to get up so he can go on his and see if i am there , (lazy little sod is still asleep ),

MM hope pups fed well last night , xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> yep it sure does, you are a bit further than I thought
> 
> Right I have to do the last Ready Brek feed, hope you all have a good sleep (yep you Julia!!). Talk to you tomoz, lots of love x x x


ya never know i may have a ride out in the school holidays , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

OMG they have learnt to HOWL  you should hear the little monkey's.. noisey isn't the word. I have decided pups are like kids.... Molly's pups are 2 1/2 weeks but think they are 3 months :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Just to add to my chaos my hairdryer has decided to blow up, long hair no hair dryer - NOT GOOD 

Have a brill day you lot x x x


----------



## kerrybramble

hehehehe the lil monkeys! and poor you rach! no hairdryer! what a night mare :O how is molls?


----------



## ~Tete

No hairdryer :O I also have long hair and couldn't survive without mine!!
Howling? didnt know puppies howled at that age, cassie didnt even bark until she was about 18 months lol, hows molly & babies doing at the mo?


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> OMG they have learnt to HOWL  you should hear the little monkey's.. noisey isn't the word. I have decided pups are like kids.... Molly's pups are 2 1/2 weeks but think they are 3 months :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Just to add to my chaos my hairdryer has decided to blow up, long hair no hair dryer - NOT GOOD
> 
> Have a brill day you lot x x x


noooo puppies are nicer than kids ut:,
i wouldnt want 7 of my son ,

i best go to work now hmy:, catch ya later, xx


----------



## reddogs

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, How cute are ur pups! How much was the pen?I might get one, I was gunna let em run wild! :w00t: It might be a better idea to get a pen! xx


I've sent you a message about where I got the pen - it has been a godsend and the puppies are safe in it away from the bigger dogs, mum doesn't get attacked all the time and they are abe to enjoy being outside (and all the mess is out there too  )


----------



## reddogs

Molly's Mum said:


> OMG they have learnt to HOWL  you should hear the little monkey's.. noisey isn't the word. I have decided pups are like kids.... Molly's pups are 2 1/2 weeks but think they are 3 months :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Howling - try 05:00! to tell me that they are starving and that they want to go outside to the toilet

6 screaming banshees that early in the morning, the other dogs just look as if to say - get them gone! and my head definitely say aaarrrrgggghhhh! I am so glad that my bedroom is a good distance away from where they are.

Just wait, 2 1/2 weeks - no volume at all; 8 weeks - on full blast, one of them decided to scream right next to my ear yesterday - I was deaf for about 20 secs 

Glad to see that I didn't miss any of the madness over the last couple of days, got to stay away or I will definitely turn ut:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> OMG they have learnt to HOWL  you should hear the little monkey's.. noisey isn't the word. I have decided pups are like kids.... Molly's pups are 2 1/2 weeks but think they are 3 months :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Just to add to my chaos my hairdryer has decided to blow up, long hair no hair dryer - NOT GOOD
> 
> Have a brill day you lot x x x


LOL howling is great fun, hehe!
Nope pups are much easier really :001_tt2:
Do you realise we have made 3. 600 post's :blushing:


----------



## Molly's Mum

3,600 OMG we will get told off soon :001_tt2::001_tt2: Well as I am the bestest behaved one, I shall tell them it was all you others and you will be in trouble :001_tt2::001_tt2:

x x x


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> 3,600 OMG we will get told off soon :001_tt2::001_tt2: Well as I am the bestest behaved one, I shall tell them it was all you others and you will be in trouble :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> x x x


pmsl Rach they are bad arent they!
I will stick up for you  Gosh you lot can half talk/type


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> 3,600 OMG we will get told off soon :001_tt2::001_tt2: Well as I am the bestest behaved one, I shall tell them it was all you others and you will be in trouble :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> x x x





DevilDogz said:


> pmsl Rach they are bad arent they!
> I will stick up for you  Gosh you lot can half talk/type


Yeah that's it...gang up on the girl's who enjoy a natter :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> pmsl Rach they are bad arent they!
> I will stick up for you  Gosh you lot can half talk/type


hey up Kez, we have missed you honey x x x

You just don't realise what I have to put up with on here, they jabber on & on as you can see 3,600 - not sure who makes the most noise, the pups or this lot :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hey up Kez, we have missed you honey x x x
> 
> You just don't realise what I have to put up with on here, they jabber on & on as you can see 3,600 - not sure who makes the most noise, the pups or this lot :001_tt2::001_tt2:


What!!!! Like you haven't contributed around 1,000 post's to your own thread,
the blimmin cheek of it :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> What!!!! Like you haven't contributed around 1,000 post's to your own thread,
> the blimmin cheek of it :001_tt2:


PMSL MRS :001_tt2::001_tt2:

There is no way have I done 1000, what would I have to talk about hehe x x x 
Love ya jabber monkey x


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> hey up Kez, we have missed you honey x x x
> 
> You just don't realise what I have to put up with on here, they jabber on & on as you can see 3,600 - not sure who makes the most noise, the pups or this lot :001_tt2::001_tt2:


pmsl i would say this lot make 100 times more noise than our pups and yours put togther and our little male is sat here howling now :001_tt2: :001_tt2:
I know you have only done the odd post this lot are posting far to many ut:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> PMSL MRS :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> There is no way have I done 1000, what would I have to talk about hehe x x x
> Love ya jabber monkey x


Blimey you have one on ya today lol...jabber monkey??? :001_tt2:
You have done over 1,000 :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## crazycrest

DevilDogz said:


> pmsl i would say this lot make 100 times more noise than our pups and yours put togther and our little male is sat here howling now :001_tt2: :001_tt2:
> I know you have only done the odd post this lot are posting far to many ut:


Odd post my fat a*s, when she replies to this it will be 1,186 ut:


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> pmsl i would say this lot make 100 times more noise than our pups and yours put togther and our little male is sat here howling now :001_tt2: :001_tt2:
> I know you have only done the odd post this lot are posting far to many ut:





crazycrest said:


> Blimey you have one on ya today lol...jabber monkey??? :001_tt2:
> You have done over 1,000 :smilewinkgrin:


you 2 are making me giggle 

Kez your mum always says its you who talks all the time, reakon she's a fibbing jabber monkey :001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> you 2 are making me giggle
> 
> Kez your mum always says its you who talks all the time, reakon she's a fibbing jabber monkey :001_tt2:


SEE :001_tt2: 1,186 I been watching!!!


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> you 2 are making me giggle
> 
> Kez your mum always says its you who talks all the time, reakon she's a fibbing jabber monkey :001_tt2:


I know she could talk the hind legs off a donkey :001_tt2:  ut:
haha me im as quiet as a mouse


----------



## ninja

*peeps round the door wondering is she is still allowed to post on this thread cos she has only posted a couple of times*


----------



## crazycrest

DevilDogz said:


> I know she could talk the hind legs off a donkey :001_tt2:  ut:
> haha me im as quiet as a mouse


You are also full of s**t :001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> *peeps round the door wondering is she is still allowed to post on this thread cos she has only posted a couple of times*


Aha!!!! Enter the ninja


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Aha!!!! Enter the ninja


afternoon all , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> afternoon all , xx


Hello love, have ya seen MM, Think she got lost in all her own post's :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hello love, have ya seen MM, Think she got lost in all her own post's :001_tt2:


and seems she is trying to blame us for it ,  xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> and seems she is trying to blame us for it ,  xx


Yep the blimmin cheek of it all, I ask ya :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> You are also full of s**t :001_tt2:


ooohhh how can you say such a thing, that's so naughty Mrs - pmsl.

Hiya Ninja, they are being so bad today


----------



## crazycrest

:001_tt2: 1,187 :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> :001_tt2: 1,187 :001_tt2:


i will have to talk to the Mods, my counter is not working properly I've only done about 500 at the most


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> ooohhh how can you say such a thing, that's so naughty Mrs - pmsl.
> 
> Hiya Ninja, they are being so bad today


Oh yeah!!! Bad But True


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> i will have to talk to the Mods, my counter is not working properly I've only done about 500 at the most


Ohhh such a blimmin fibber ut:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> ooohhh how can you say such a thing, that's so naughty Mrs - pmsl.
> 
> Hiya Ninja, they are being so bad today


they , sounds like its you :001_tt2:, xx



crazycrest said:


> :001_tt2: 1,187 :001_tt2:


you trying to put your own post count up hmy:,
where did kerry go have i scared her off ,  xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Ohhh such a blimmin fibber ut:


Well what can I say, you lot are beyond help, so so delusional, good job I luv ya all loads x x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> they , sounds like its you :001_tt2:, xx
> 
> you trying to put your own post count up hmy:,
> where did kerry go have i scared her off ,  xx


Yep all fibbing AGAIN!!!!

She will be back...just call her Arnie 

Off to do my mum's shopping & dinner, speak later...have fun xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yep all fibbing AGAIN!!!!
> 
> She will be back...just call her Arnie
> 
> Off to do my mum's shopping & dinner, speak later...have fun xxx


talk later CC , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> they , sounds like its you :001_tt2:, xx
> 
> oh so disappointing Ninja, there I was counting on you for sanity and you go and join the jabber monkey over there - shame on you x x


----------



## ninja

sanity me!!! cant even rely on vixie for that ,  xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> sanity me!!! cant even rely on vixie for that ,  xx


Well in that case there is no hope for any of us ut:ut:

Have you had a good day hun??


----------



## Guest

No No one scared me off! Im here was just cuddling my gorgeouse puppies


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Well in that case there is no hope for any of us ut:ut:
> 
> Have you had a good day hun??


why do you think we all get on so well together :001_tt2:,

its nearly been to hot, shouldnt moan though ,

how has puppy feeding gone today?, xx


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> No No one scared me off! Im here was just cuddling my gorgeouse puppies


hello DD  you just seemed to disappear as soon as i arrived  xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> No No one scared me off! Im here was just cuddling my gorgeouse puppies


Me thinks I am going to kidnap you 



kira99 said:


> why do you think we all get on so well together :001_tt2:,
> 
> its nearly been to hot, shouldnt moan though ,
> 
> how has puppy feeding gone today?, xx


it is too hot hun, I am moaning Molly hates it and the pups are getting hot & bothered.
All I can say about feeding is MESSY and TIME CONSUMING ..... but they love it so that's they way it's got to be, also I have not had a minute to myself all day, haven't a clue what I'm cooking for tea either and getting some rum looks as the mob are hungry


----------



## Guest

Sorry i didnt even see you arrive :yikes: 
Then when i came back i had blimmin 2pages to read


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Me thinks I am going to kidnap you
> 
> it is too hot hun, I am moaning Molly hates it and the pups are getting hot & bothered.
> All I can say about feeding is MESSY and TIME CONSUMING ..... but they love it so that's they way it's got to be, also I have not had a minute to myself all day, haven't a clue what I'm cooking for tea either and getting some rum looks as the mob are hungry


pmsl are you sure you could cope! I mean you have heard how much i can talk :001_tt2: ut:


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> pmsl are you sure you could cope! I mean you have heard how much i can talk :001_tt2: ut:


No I have decided it all made up and you don't talk half as much as your mother, she's the jabber monkey around here hehe, although don't tell her I said so :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Right ladies I am off to feed the humans, then the pups and hopefully I should be back later on.....

loads of love x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Me thinks I am going to kidnap you
> 
> it is too hot hun, I am moaning Molly hates it and the pups are getting hot & bothered.
> All I can say about feeding is MESSY and TIME CONSUMING ..... but they love it so that's they way it's got to be, also I have not had a minute to myself all day, haven't a clue what I'm cooking for tea either and getting some rum looks as the mob are hungry


so feeding is going well then hmy: lol,
tell them you have already fed enough for today and its their turn to do yours , xx


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> Sorry i didnt even see you arrive :yikes:
> Then when i came back i had blimmin 2pages to read


its your mum and MM they talk for england :001_tt2:,

catch ya later MM , xx


----------



## Guest

They do dont they Kira! pmsl Rach i dont talk as much as her she is a night mare!
Take care and i might decide to come back later and chat 
xx


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> They do dont they Kira! pmsl Rach i dont talk as much as her she is a night mare!
> Take care and i might decide to come back later and chat
> xx


yeah an then reckon its not them ,

what do ya mean you 'might decide to come back later and chat' :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hiya, well all the humans are fed & watered  Molly is actually feeding her babies so I have some free time !! Have a pile of ironing but it's far too hot to be bothered :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya, well all the humans are fed & watered  Molly is actually feeding her babies so I have some free time !! Have a pile of ironing but it's far too hot to be bothered :001_tt2::001_tt2:


hi , just having tea be back in a few mins, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> hi , just having tea be back in a few mins, xx


ok hun no problem, just watching the tennis x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> ok hun no problem, just watching the tennis x x


am back , i dont watch tennis , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> am back , i dont watch tennis , xx


OH is watching football on tv and I am watching the tennis on laptop with a puppy on my lap


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> OH is watching football on tv and I am watching the tennis on laptop with a puppy on my lap


thats one of the good things about oh working away ,
you spoiling them babies already hmy:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> thats one of the good things about oh working away ,
> you spoiling them babies already hmy:, xx


Of course, what other option is there :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> thats one of the good things about oh working away ,
> you spoiling them babies already hmy:, xx


maybe I could get mine to work away for 12 months a year 

Me spoiling the pups, I don't know how you could even think that I would :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Of course, what other option is there :001_tt2:


hiya CC, ninja reckons I am spoiling my squinchers, you know I wouldn't don't you ???

p.s. Bailey is cuddled up asleep on my lap :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hiya CC, ninja reckons I am spoiling my squinchers, you know I wouldn't don't you ???
> 
> p.s. Bailey is cuddled up asleep on my lap :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Hiya MM, now I am sorry, but you obviously are (I cannot lie)...sorry :001_tt2:
Bailey..the babied boy


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Of course, what other option is there :001_tt2:


that is the second time you have just appeared like that , still reckon you are after my name , xx



Molly's Mum said:


> maybe I could get mine to work away for 12 months a year
> 
> Me spoiling the pups, I don't know how you could even think that I would :001_tt2::001_tt2:


it comes as a big shock at xmas though with oh off work and son off school hmy:,
im sure you wouldnt ,  xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Hiya MM, now I am sorry, but you obviously are (I cannot lie)...sorry :001_tt2:
> Bailey..the babied boy


But it's not spoiling them if they need a cuddle... surely it's part of my duties x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> But it's not spoiling them if they need a cuddle... surely it's part of my duties x x


LOL to be honest you really should have no duty to the puppies until they're 3 week's old, they are Molly's job, only she's so spoilt she doesn't know it :001_tt2:
All you should be doing is keeping the nest clean xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> that is the second time you have just appeared like that , still reckon you are after my name , xx
> 
> it comes as a big shock at xmas though with oh off work and son off school hmy:,
> im sure you wouldnt ,  xx


Nope I am happy with CC thank you, you're welcome to ninja xx :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Nope I am happy with CC thank you, you're welcome to ninja xx :smilewinkgrin:


was trying to think of what it was the last time , 
the only thing i can think of is when kristy was having her pups last week, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL to be honest you really should have no duty to the puppies until they're 3 week's old, they are Molly's job, only she's so spoilt she doesn't know it :001_tt2:
> All you should be doing is keeping the nest clean xxx


I do keep the nest nice & clean but it looks like her ladyship has decided we are sharing all the duties now and I don't really have a lot of choice in the matter anyway they are 3 weeks old on Friday so we are only a few days ahead of time hehe and I did help deliver them so I reckon I deserve the odd cuddle xxxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> was trying to think of what it was the last time ,
> the only thing i can think of is when kristy was having her pups last week, xx


Nah it was our Sammy with crazy chest lol, I miss her


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> was trying to think of what it was the last time ,
> the only thing i can think of is when kristy was having her pups last week, xx


CC does answer to Jabber Monkey - pmsl


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I do keep the nest nice & clean but it looks like her ladyship has decided we are sharing all the duties now and I don't really have a lot of choice in the matter anyway they are 3 weeks old on Friday so we are only a few days ahead of time hehe and I did help deliver them so I reckon I deserve the odd cuddle xxxx


Aww I was only joking, not much you can do with babies except cuddle them
all big floppy big body hugs


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> CC does answer to Jabber Monkey - pmsl


RRRROOOAAARRRRRRR


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> RRRROOOAAARRRRRRR


ooooohhhh quick Ninja CC is roaring at me now.....:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Y ou know ...until today I have never heard the phrase!!!!
Was alway's jabber wocky...same difference I guess :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Y ou know ...until today I have never heard the phrase!!!!
> Was alway's jabber wocky...same difference I guess :001_tt2:


Must be a London thing, well Molly Moo thinks it is very suitable and she loves her Jabber Monkey.... Think Kez liked it too :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Nah it was our Sammy with crazy chest lol, I miss her


i meant the last time you just appered like that ,

i still miss her , still have the last pm's she sent and keep going back and reading them even though they are not nice reading :sad:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> i meant the last time you just appered like that ,
> 
> i still miss her , still have the last pm's she sent and keep going back and reading them even though they are not nice reading :sad:


yea me too, I still think she will pop up and something funny making us all laugh, where ever she is I bet everyone is laughing x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Must be a London thing, well Molly Moo thinks it is very suitable and she loves her Jabber Monkey.... Think Kez liked it too :001_tt2::001_tt2:





kira99 said:


> i meant the last time you just appered like that ,
> 
> i still miss her , still have the last pm's she sent and keep going back and reading them even though they are not nice reading :sad:


Oh yes darling Kerry....now that is a jabber whatever!!!!
I love Molly Moo Too & the Squincher's 

Lol sorry thought you meant the name :blushing:
I know, but hey it's good to have a part of her as the other stuff was removed xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

woo I forgot to say, the squinchers have all put on 3oz today.... they are going to be chunky bu**ers


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> woo I forgot to say, the squinchers have all put on 3oz today.... they are going to be chunky bu**ers


Woohoo that's a great weight gain 
They sure are gonna be porker's xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Woohoo that's a great weight gain
> They sure are gonna be porker's xxx


it's great isn't it, I used to dread weighing them now I love it 

One little squinchers growled at me today  he was playing but it was soooooo funny hearing him with this little puppy growl


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> it's great isn't it, I used to dread weighing them now I love it
> 
> One little squinchers growled at me today  he was playing but it was soooooo funny hearing him with this little puppy growl


They're coming on really well yeah xxx
Aww I love them puppy growler's, ain't it so cute


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> They're coming on really well yeah xxx
> Aww I love them puppy growler's, ain't it so cute


I didn't quite realise that they would do as much as they do so early, they are trying to play now and most of them have some TEETH eeek just 2 bottom ones but I can feel them..... I love them so much x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I didn't quite realise that they would do as much as they do so early, they are trying to play now and most of them have some TEETH eeek just 2 bottom ones but I can feel them..... I love them so much x x x


They come on in leaps & bounds & sometimes change overnight,
lol the teeth will come in very quickly too xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> They come on in leaps & bounds & sometimes change overnight,
> lol the teeth will come in very quickly too xxx


don't think me & her ladyship are going to like the teeth bit lol.

Well I am going to call it a night, I still have to give them their last feed and I need an earlyish night I am shattered today... Hope you all have a nice restful night.

Lots of love x x x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> don't think me & her ladyship are going to like the teeth bit lol.
> 
> Well I am going to call it a night, I still have to give them their last feed and I need an earlyish night I am shattered today... Hope you all have a nice restful night.
> 
> Lots of love x x x x x


Lol they HURT they really do!!!
Sleep well MM and may your dreams all be sweet x x x


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> Lol they HURT they really do!!!
> Sleep well MM and may your dreams all be sweet x x x


I get on here and everyone's gone for the night! Typical! 
I just LOVE their little barks n growls!They're so cute! They come running over to me when They wake up! All 10 playing around my ankles! It's an amazing feeling!  I wanna keep em so bad! Nite-nite all xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> don't think me & her ladyship are going to like the teeth bit lol.
> 
> Well I am going to call it a night, I still have to give them their last feed and I need an earlyish night I am shattered today... Hope you all have a nice restful night.
> 
> Lots of love x x x x x


that was a quick exit ,
sleep well, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Can it get any hotter!!! I hate it, Molly hates it and the pups are all hot & bothered. I've tried fans but her ladyship is scared of it!!!

The little squinchers are now starting to get a right handfull  We have howling, barking, teeth, growling and lots of whinging for cuddles. But hey I love every minute.... the house looks like a bomb site mind you :001_tt2:

x x x


----------



## kerrybramble

good afternoon everyone! how are you all?

kerry x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kerrybramble said:


> good afternoon everyone! how are you all?
> 
> kerry x


Hiya Kerry, yea all good thanks how's Bramble and the pups? x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Can it get any hotter!!! I hate it, Molly hates it and the pups are all hot & bothered. I've tried fans but her ladyship is scared of it!!!
> 
> The little squinchers are now starting to get a right handfull  We have howling, barking, teeth, growling and lots of whinging for cuddles. But hey I love every minute.... the house looks like a bomb site mind you :001_tt2:
> 
> x x x


I hope to dog it doesn't I have had enough already & my poor mummy's are trying to hide away under whatever they can, the travel cot, the pouffe, poor girl's! Just leave the fan on over the puppies, Molly will soon get used to it x x x

Aww they are getting to the most demanding stage now & don't worry about your house x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I hope to dog it doesn't I have had enough already & my poor mummy's are trying to hide away under whatever they can, the travel cot, the pouffe, poor girl's! Just leave the fan on over the puppies, Molly will soon get used to it x x x
> 
> Aww they are getting to the most demanding stage now & don't worry about your house x x x


Well I must be jinxed at the mo, I finally started to the mound of ironing that's built up and the damn iron had smoke coming out of it; so that's put paid to me doing ironing until I get a new one, the hair dryer yesterday now the iron - well if things come in 3's lets hope it's the oven then I won't be able to cook 

x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well I must be jinxed at the mo, I finally started to the mound of ironing that's built up and the damn iron had smoke coming out of it; so that's put paid to me doing ironing until I get a new one, the hair dryer yesterday now the iron - well if things come in 3's lets hope it's the oven then I won't be able to cook
> 
> x x


LOL I hope it is the oven & not the washing machine! I am lost without my tumble dryer with all this puppy washing grrr!
At least you don't have to swelter over the ironing in this weather x x x

PS...Get a haircut :001_tt2:


----------



## kerrybramble

they ok, bit worried though as bramble just proper had a go at one of them, do you think he might have just caught her wound? 


kerry


p.s glad your babies are all doing really well!


----------



## crazycrest

kerrybramble said:


> they ok, bit worried though as bramble just proper had a go at one of them, do you think he might have just caught her wound?
> 
> kerry
> 
> p.s glad your babies are all doing really well!


Could have caught her wound, have you cut their claws?
May also be the heat, the girl's are really struggling in this, is there somewhere cooler you could move them all to? x x


----------



## kerrybramble

they are in coolest place we have, no havent cut thier claws yet, need to do that as they are getting long! not too hot down here today, we have lots of cloud!


----------



## Molly's Mum

kerrybramble said:


> they are in coolest place we have, no havent cut thier claws yet, need to do that as they are getting long! not too hot down here today, we have lots of cloud!


you are very lucky Kerry, it's stifling here  I have had to the pups claws 3 times now so maybe they are catching her. x x


----------



## crazycrest

kerrybramble said:


> they are in coolest place we have, no havent cut thier claws yet, need to do that as they are getting long! not too hot down here today, we have lots of cloud!


Kerry you really need to get those claw's cut, they will be ripping bramble to shred's by now, glad it's not hot by you, it's unbearable here x x


----------



## kerrybramble

omg the pup that she had a go at, one of his eyes has partially opened, and it is bleeding a lil bit!


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL I hope it is the oven & not the washing machine! I am lost without my tumble dryer with all this puppy washing grrr!
> At least you don't have to swelter over the ironing in this weather x x x
> 
> PS...Get a haircut :001_tt2:


ooooohhh I could never cut my hair, I would cry... I have always had long hair, lost it once and couldn't be without it.... silly sod that I am x x


----------



## crazycrest

kerrybramble said:


> omg the pup that she had a go at, one of his eyes has partially opened, and it is bleeding a lil bit!


Where is it bleeding from exactly kerry x


----------



## kerrybramble

im not sure, it looked a lil weepy at the edges so i wiped it and it was blood!, only a lil bit, but i wasnt expecting it!


----------



## crazycrest

kerrybramble said:


> im not sure, it looked a lil weepy at the edges so i wiped it and it was blood!, only a lil bit, but i wasnt expecting it!


ok i think you need to speak to a vet x


----------



## kerrybramble

ok will ring them now, thanks x


----------



## crazycrest

kerrybramble said:


> ok will ring them now, thanks x


Cool let me know what they say xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kerrybramble said:


> ok will ring them now, thanks x


yea let us know Kerry, really think it should see a vet x x


----------



## kerrybramble

they have said to bathe it and take him in if it still bleeding tomorrow, it has stopped bleeding now though, there was only ever the 1st bit :S how weird!


----------



## crazycrest

kerrybramble said:


> they have said to bathe it and take him in if it still bleeding tomorrow, it has stopped bleeding now though, there was only ever the 1st bit :S how weird!


Ok just do the bathing a few times & see how you go 
Good Luck x x


----------



## kerrybramble

thanks cc! he seems fine, no sqeaking or aything and he is the one that will sqeak at anything lol!


----------



## crazycrest

No worries, eyes are funny thing's always better to get advice x x
He will be ok x x


----------



## ninja

good evening , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> good evening , xx


and a good evening to you too, good day???? x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> and a good evening to you too, good day???? x x


hi MM ,
nearly been to hot and got 3 ant bites on one leg and next job i went to the young gsd was sooo pleased to see me he got over excited and jump up me and i now have scratch marks down my right ribs ,
how has your day been , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> hi MM ,
> nearly been to hot and got 3 ant bites on one leg and next job i went to the young gsd was sooo pleased to see me he got over excited and jump up me and i now have scratch marks down my right ribs ,
> how has your day been , xx


hang on honey be about 5 mins just got to sort molls x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> hang on honey be about 5 mins just got to sort molls x x x


no probs , xx


----------



## crazycrest

'Ello ninja & MM & a very good evening to ya both x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> 'Ello ninja & MM & a very good evening to ya both x x x


hi CC , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> hi CC , xx


I see you've had an eventful day again x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I see you've had an eventful day again x x


seems everything was gunning for me hmy:, keeps the day interesting , LOL, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> seems everything was gunning for me hmy:, keeps the day interesting , LOL, xx


LOL yeah definitely....bring on tomorrow hey!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

right back again, sorry about that x


----------



## Molly's Mum

I have some more pics for you, they were when I was changing their bed x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL yeah definitely....bring on tomorrow hey!! :001_tt2:


no dogs where i am going tomorrow just a blind cat so should be safe , 
and going to do a few bits at my mum and dads, so know doubt dad will find something to moan at me about (grumpy old git that he is) , lol xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> right back again, sorry about that x


LOL what did madam require this time ? :yikes:


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> no dogs where i am going tomorrow just a blind cat so should be safe ,
> and going to do a few bits at my mum and dads, so know doubt dad will find something to moan at me about (grumpy old git that he is) , lol xx


Yeah you reckon!!! Ask MM about CAT'S!!!
Aww you don't mean that about your dad 

Them puppies are looking gorgeous, who is fatty orange collar (Bailey) xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yeah you reckon!!! Ask MM about CAT'S!!!
> Aww you don't mean that about your dad
> 
> Them puppies are looking gorgeous, who is fatty orange collar (Bailey) xx


hehe, Bailey is has the yellow collar and is the bottom left, they are definitely growing now aren't they... little squichers :001_wub::001_wub:

Beware the cat Ninja, mine is totally pyscho and bites everyone apart from me


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hehe, Bailey is has the yellow collar and is the bottom left, they are definitely growing now aren't they... little squichers :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> Beware the cat Ninja, mine is totally pyscho and bites everyone apart from me


Yep growing they are (fact), little porker's x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yep growing they are (fact), little porker's x x x


I love it, weighed them about an hour ago and they all have put on a minimum of 3oz 
Sammy growls if you rattle a ball with a bell in at her, it just makes me laugh so much. :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Is it cooling down at all your end?? Are the dogs finding any easier??

Where you gone Julia??

x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I love it, weighed them about an hour ago and they all have put on a minimum of 3oz
> Sammy growls if you rattle a ball with a bell in at her, it just makes me laugh so much. :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Is it cooling down at all your end?? Are the dogs finding any easier??
> 
> Where you gone Julia??
> 
> x x


Sammy the little squinchy growler Aww How cool :001_tt1:

Nope doesn't seem to be, not yet anyway!
Dogs are just lazing around & will do until dinner 8.30 ish!

Yeh ninja cooeee x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yeah you reckon!!! Ask MM about CAT'S!!!
> Aww you don't mean that about your dad
> 
> Them puppies are looking gorgeous, who is fatty orange collar (Bailey) xx


they keep this cat inside while i am doing grass cos the noise confuses him ,
i really do mean that about my dad ,

i thought you said the pups are running amock doesnt look like it on those pics , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Sammy the little squinchy growler Aww How cool :001_tt1:
> 
> Nope doesn't seem to be, not yet anyway!
> Dogs are just lazing around & will do until dinner 8.30 ish!
> 
> Yeh ninja cooeee x x x


if anything it seems even more sticky, maybe we are heading for a thunder storm 

if I am slow at replying just dishing up dinner as well, nearly done now 

I tried them with a bit of water only a couple were interested though, so they can't be too bothered x x


----------



## ninja

have to keep watching son flying his rc helicopter, he doesnt seem to realise i am trying to talk on here :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> they keep this cat inside while i am doing grass cos the noise confuses him ,
> i really do mean that about my dad ,
> 
> i thought you said the pups are running amock doesnt look like it on those pics , xx


Good job too, it would probably take a chunk out your leg (blimmin cats) 

You know, my dad could be grumpy at times too, it's just their age,
we will be just the same someday no doubt (i miss my dad) :001_unsure:

LOL they're giving MM a false sense of security :001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> if anything it seems even more sticky, maybe we are heading for a thunder storm
> 
> if I am slow at replying just dishing up dinner as well, nearly done now
> 
> I tried them with a bit of water only a couple were interested though, so they can't be too bothered x x


 I hope we do & it clear's this thick head of mine 

Had you cooking again :cursing:

It will be better the weekend when you put then in their pen, can
leave it down then & they'll soon get used to it x x


----------



## ninja

its still glorious sun here , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

right tea is all dished up so that should keep them all happy for a bit....

Trust me they are not normally like they were in that pic 

I've just taken a couple of tabs for a headache as well sweetie, this weather is killing me x x


----------



## crazycrest

I hope they are happy with their grub, you not having any yet?
Too flamin hot for eating hey!

LOL them puppies don't look like they can walk yet :001_tt2:

I been eating ibuprofen like smarties the last couple of days x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I hope they are happy with their grub, you not having any yet?
> Too flamin hot for eating hey!
> 
> LOL them puppies don't look like they can walk yet :001_tt2:
> 
> I been eating ibuprofen like smarties the last couple of days x x


Behave Jabber Monkey, they are fast on their toes and creating chaos, trust me to take a pic where they are all sleeping.... you even heard them earlier on the phone so :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Behave Jabber Monkey, they are fast on their toes and creating chaos, trust me to take a pic where they are all sleeping.... you even heard them earlier on the phone so :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


Jibber jabber jibber jabber (love you too) jibberjabber x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Behave Jabber Monkey, they are fast on their toes and creating chaos, trust me to take a pic where they are all sleeping.... you even heard them earlier on the phone so :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


well i can only judge by photgraphic evidence , xx


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> I have some more pics for you, they were when I was changing their bed x x


Hiya! Awww! They're gorgeous! xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

you are so naughty mrs, I will be hand delivering those 7 squinchers if you don't behave :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> you are so naughty mrs, I will be hand delivering those 7 squinchers if you don't behave :001_tt2::001_tt2:


LOL bring 'em on x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

yea right you won't say that after about 10 mins 

Hiya Alex, how's you 

x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yea right you won't say that after about 10 mins
> 
> Hiya Alex, how's you
> 
> x x


I love it, really I do :001_tt2:

Evening Alex x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I love it, really I do :001_tt2:
> 
> Evening Alex x x x


yea I actually think you do, see you're as tapped as me ut:ut:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yea I actually think you do, see you're as tapped as me ut:ut:


Oh no lady, not I you are the tapped one ut::001_tt2:
I am a mere common jabber monkey !
See No...Hear No...Speak No...........That Is Me x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Oh no lady, not I you are the tapped one ut::001_tt2:
> I am a mere common jabber monkey !
> See No...Hear No...Speak No...........That Is Me x x x


*SPEAK NO......​*
you are having a laugh, look at all these post you've put on here.....:001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> *SPEAK NO......​*
> you are having a laugh, look at all these post you've put on here.....:001_tt2:


Cor...you are on form tonight.....or should that be....

..................FORUM!!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Cor...you are on form tonight.....or should that be....
> 
> ..................FORUM!!!!


*3,740 POSTS​*
We all know most of them are down to you, cloggy up the forum... x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> *3,740 POSTS​*
> We all know most of them are down to you, cloggy up the forum... x x x


HEY i ONLY DONE 1,630....ON THE WHOLE FORUM :001_tt2:
YOUR'S ARE ALL IN 1 THREAD :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

i cant get a word in edgeways with you to ut:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i cant get a word in edgeways with you to ut:, xx


HA! You just did x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> i cant get a word in edgeways with you to ut:, xx


it's not me Ninja, it's the other 1..... Jabber Monkey but I do love her x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> HA! You just did x x x


only just :001_tt2:, xx



Molly's Mum said:


> it's not me Ninja, it's the other 1..... Jabber Monkey but I do love her x x


hmmmm now do i believe that , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> only just :001_tt2:, xx
> 
> hmmmm now do i believe that , xx


Just ask yourself who kept you up last night chatting..... I rest my case 

Lovin it x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> only just :001_tt2:, xx
> 
> hmmmm now do i believe that , xx


Say's she who's got!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...More Rabbit Than Sainsbury's!!!!!!!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Just ask yourself who kept you up last night chatting..... I rest my case
> 
> Lovin it x


I already told ya...check out my wall :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I already told ya...check out my wall :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


well I have decided you are both as bad as each other..... we now have 2 Jabber Monkey's.... how will I cope with the pair of you


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> well I have decided you are both as bad as each other..... we now have 2 Jabber Monkey's.... how will I cope with the pair of you


:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:YOU ALREADY DO:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> well I have decided you are both as bad as each other..... we now have 2 Jabber Monkey's.... how will I cope with the pair of you


nothing to do with me , 
reckon the dogs must borrow my laptop when i go to bed ,
i am always up to early to go to bed that late , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

there is a lot of denial going on tonight... lets just accept it - CC is the one that talks the most and Ninja you're a complete insomniac.. as for me well I am just perfect :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> there is a lot of denial going on tonight... lets just accept it - CC is the one that talks the most and Ninja you're a complete insomniac.. as for me well I am just perfect :001_tt2::001_tt2:


No comment :001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> nothing to do with me ,
> reckon the dogs must borrow my laptop when i go to bed ,
> i am always up to early to go to bed that late , xx


That's it blame the poor dogs! 
They are very good with their spelling & knowledge of 
the English language :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> there is a lot of denial going on tonight... lets just accept it - CC is the one that talks the most and Ninja you're a complete insomniac.. as for me well I am just perfect :001_tt2::001_tt2:


hey at least that is something i seem to be good at :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

right ladies I am going to disappear for about half an hour need to sort the pups they are going nuts, be back soon x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> That's it blame the poor dogs!
> They are very good with their spelling & knowledge of
> the English language :001_tt2:


see that just goes to show it is them cos i am hopeless :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> see that just goes to show it is them cos i am hopeless :001_tt2:, xx


LOL you are crazy...I need to go for a few mins too,
feeding time at the zoo ...back very soon x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL you are crazy...I need to go for a few mins too,
> feeding time at the zoo ...back very soon x x


ok, im going to jump in the shower, xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL you are crazy...I need to go for a few mins too,
> feeding time at the zoo ...back very soon x x


just realised you called me crazy hmy:, 
what is you user name on here :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

Ah but you see, my username is referring to my dogs, not me :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

you are both compleley *TAPPED*


----------



## Molly's Mum

Forgot to post this earlier..... heheheheh


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Forgot to post this earlier..... heheheheh


Hehehe that is really cute x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Hehehe that is really cute x x


yea she slept through me weighing her didn't even stir 

Wish you 2 could see my living room carpet, the pups were so hot in the box they are all out on the carpet, dotted around - spread out and fast asleep


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yea she slept through me weighing her didn't even stir
> 
> Wish you 2 could see my living room carpet, the pups were so hot in the box they are all out on the carpet, dotted around - spread out and fast asleep


 Bless that li'l bit xx

Get the blimmin camera out then :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Bless that li'l bit xx
> 
> Get the blimmin camera out then :001_tt2:


yea didn't think of that 1 ut: hang on


----------



## Molly's Mum

got some, just let me download them on photobucket, you know how long that takes


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> got some, just let me download them on photobucket, you know how long that takes


Oh yeah!!! I hate fish xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Oh yeah!!! I hate fish xx


you what Mrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> yea right you won't say that after about 10 mins
> 
> Hiya Alex, how's you
> 
> x x


Sorry bin feeding pups and cooking tea! I'm fine thanx luv, hows u? Your pups are so lush!They grow up so quickly  Had another new owner come over earlier! They cnt get enough of them! One new owner came down for the 2nd time, they came from Essex which is 4 hours away! And they're coming down again in the next few weeks! Hows Molly moo coping? Coco's not impressed with all the teeth!You cnt blame her mind! Is Moll still eating their poo?  Coco is, not a bad thing mind!  xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

right got the pics now.. there is 1 hiding under the cabinet.....




























xx xx xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> you what Mrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Are you deaf???
....I said..........I HATE FISH :001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> right got the pics now.. there is 1 hiding under the cabinet.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xx xx xx


Wow they are fantastic....lovely chilled out puppies, lovely sight thank you xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Are you deaf???
> ....I said..........I HATE FISH :001_tt2:


Maybe it's the heat but I am still not getting it, what you on about bl**dy fish for??????

Hiya Alex, welcome to the madhouse


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Wow they are fantastic....lovely chilled out puppies, lovely sight thank you xxx


They do look really content don't they?? Bet people think I am completely mad but they are happier out of the box in this heat x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Maybe it's the heat but I am still not getting it, what you on about bl**dy fish for??????
> 
> Hiya Alex, welcome to the madhouse


Crap...I meant photobucket...I hate fish though


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> They do look really content don't they?? Bet people think I am completely mad but they are happier out of the box in this heat x x


Nope not mad at all, they are sleeping, that's what matter's!
Think I need to come sleep on ya living room floor if it's that cool x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Good evening Alex


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Crap...I meant photobucket...I hate fish though


See I rest my case, you've just proved it you are totally insane Mrs :001_tt2::001_tt2:



crazycrest said:


> Nope not mad at all, they are sleeping, that's what matter's!
> Think I need to come sleep on ya living room floor if it's that cool x x x


You are welcome any time you like sweetie, although you can't steal any of my babies :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> See I rest my case, you've just proved it you are totally insane Mrs :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> You are welcome any time you like sweetie, although you can't steal any of my babies :001_tt2::001_tt2:


 ^
Ah well never mind...did you see where i went?...look up l...haha 

Thank you, but I really don't need a puppy xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

yea I've just seen it, it's so funny, what are we going to do when we have no puppies


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yea I've just seen it, it's so funny, what are we going to do when we have no puppies


OMG I dunno :crying:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> OMG I dunno :crying:


I just thought about that, it's going to be so sad

Although we can go out and get p***ed


----------



## Hb-mini

Hi ladies!! :thumbup:

Pups looking good! How is everyone??


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hb-mini said:


> Hi ladies!! :thumbup:
> 
> Pups looking good! How is everyone??


Hiya Hannah, we are all fine, although a little mad tonight ut:ut: well CC is anyway. How are you honey, are you all set for the wedding x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I just thought about that, it's going to be so sad
> 
> Although we can go out and get p***ed





Hb-mini said:


> Hi ladies!! :thumbup:
> 
> Pups looking good! How is everyone??


I will have to have some more (not) 
We could do, but we live miles apart & need to drive home :0(

Hello Hannah xx


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> I will have to have some more (not)
> We could do, but we live miles apart & need to drive home :0(
> 
> Hello Hannah xx


I know, It's gunna be so wierd having a life again! I've bin housebound for 3 weeks! They're so worth it!
Rach they look so content and out of it! My one girls sleeping on her back! And one fell asleep in her breakfast this morning-Bless!  xx


----------



## kiera09

Hb-mini said:


> Hi ladies!! :thumbup:
> 
> Pups looking good! How is everyone??


We're all good thanx, Hows u?Not long now is it! U getting married? Congrats! xx


----------



## Hb-mini

Its ok, i hink im used to you ladies, very entertaining!!

Wedding all ready to go! I cant wait!!

Hows Molly? xx

Hello CC xx


----------



## ninja

god you two dont arf yak on ,
i see more pics of pups 'asleep' and not causing hassle or trouble ,
my son will have me pulling my hair out before he goes to bed at this rate , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Hb-mini said:


> Its ok, i hink im used to you ladies, very entertaining!!
> 
> Wedding all ready to go! I cant wait!!
> 
> Hows Molly? xx
> 
> Hello CC xx


Ahh !! How excited are you, wedding's & puppies 
Glad you're all good to go...how long now?
xx


----------



## Hb-mini

kiera09 said:


> We're all good thanx, Hows u?Not long now is it! U getting married? Congrats! xx


yep im getting married on Sat!!! Yippe!!! 

Im good, glad you are well. xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hb-mini said:


> Its ok, i hink im used to you ladies, very entertaining!!
> 
> Wedding all ready to go! I cant wait!!
> 
> Hows Molly? xx
> 
> Hello CC xx


I can't wait to see the pics Hannah, we want loads. Molls is fine babe, although she is hating the heat x x



kira99 said:


> god you two dont arf yak on ,
> i see more pics of pups 'asleep' and not causing hassle or trouble ,
> my son will have me pulling my hair out before he goes to bed at this rate , xx


It's not me Ninja, it's her jabbering on & on keeping me up :001_tt2::001_tt2:
Tell your son it's bedtime now and that we need you


----------



## crazycrest

Hb-mini said:


> yep im getting married on Sat!!! Yippe!!!
> 
> Im good, glad you are well. xx


Cool lot's of pictures soon then 
Are you going away?? xx


----------



## ninja

where has everybody gone , lol xx


----------



## crazycrest

Enter ninja...exit CC ...who has gone to bed !!!


----------



## crazycrest

I really cannot believe what you two say about me, when
you're obviously both just as bad


----------



## crazycrest

Look's like i'm talking to meself again then!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I really cannot believe what you two say about me, when
> you're obviously both just as bad


im the quiet one i is ,
anyways you dont know what you are talking about at times , what on earth was that about fish , how can you get that mixed up with photo bucket ut:, xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Look's like i'm talking to meself again then!!! :001_tt2:


you say you dont talk much yet when nobody else said anything you just carried on talking ut: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> im the quiet one i is ,
> anyways you dont know what you are talking about at times , what on earth was that about fish , how can you get that mixed up with photo bucket ut:, xx


OMG you....Quiet...now I've heard it ALL :

Photobucket...Fish....I hate 'em both, one tastes like...well i dunno!
So I hate it & photobucket..hmm...photobucket, might as well watch paint dry! :cursing:


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> you say you dont talk much yet when nobody else said anything you just carried on talking ut: :001_tt2:, xx


Well what do you expect from the resident jabber monkey???:001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> OMG you....Quiet...now I've heard it ALL :
> 
> Photobucket...Fish....I hate 'em both, one tastes like...well i dunno!
> So I hate it & photobucket..hmm...photobucket, might as well watch paint dry! :cursing:


haha, i cant even work out how to use photobucket hmy:,
but then as you know my comp skills aint that good, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> im the quiet one i is ,
> anyways you dont know what you are talking about at times , what on earth was that about fish , how can you get that mixed up with photo bucket ut:, xx


tell me about it ninja, she kept going on about bl**dy fish and I hadn't got a clue what she was on about, they worst thing is she didn't know what she was going on about ut:ut:ut:


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha, i cant even work out how to use photobucket hmy:,
> but then as you know my comp skills aint that good, xx


Seriously....don't frigging bother!
Naff all wrong with your pc skill's, 'tis only I what can't......
............Multitask :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> tell me about it ninja, she kept going on about bl**dy fish and I hadn't got a clue what she was on about, they worst thing is she didn't know what she was going on about ut:ut:ut:


but it did make funny reading as i was trying to catch up :yesnod:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> tell me about it ninja, she kept going on about bl**dy fish and I hadn't got a clue what she was on about, they worst thing is she didn't know what she was going on about ut:ut:ut:


I knew exactly what I was doing I'll have you know,
you obviously like fish or you would have understood the joke :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

OMG I serioulsy can't keep up with the 2 of you - I am going to end up dreaming about non existant FISH :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> OMG I serioulsy can't keep up with the 2 of you - I am going to end up dreaming about non existant FISH :001_tt2::001_tt2:


LOL slow down MM, you'll do yourself an injury 
I hope ya can't smell or taste dream's xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL slow down MM, you'll do yourself an injury
> I hope ya can't smell or taste dream's xx


YOU ARE ALL QUITE MAD ut:ut:

I am loving tonight although I have to go and feed the pups their last meal before bedtime but I want to stay with you guys. going to have to sign off though, have fun girls. love you loads x x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> OMG I serioulsy can't keep up with the 2 of you - I am going to end up dreaming about non existant FISH :001_tt2::001_tt2:


blimey have just been on phone to oh and it seems in that time MM as lost the plot and signed off :lol:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> blimey have just been on phone to oh and it seems in that time MM as lost the plot and signed off :lol:, xx


Lol she deffo lost the plot 
I am on the phone now, might be back in a bit xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Lol she deffo lost the plot
> I am on the phone now, might be back in a bit xxx


ok, no probs , xx


----------



## Hb-mini

crazycrest said:


> Cool lot's of pictures soon then
> Are you going away?? xx


Yea we are going to Italy for our honeymoon but not till a week later so i can post pics up next week sometime!!


----------



## kiera09

Hb-mini said:


> Yea we are going to Italy for our honeymoon but not till a week later so i can post pics up next week sometime!!


Hiya guys! Can I come to?! I'd LOVE to go away! Yes I wanna see pics before u go-She's gorgeous! Did u agree on a name after?(Plz say Daisy!) 
It's so hot init! We're having really bad thunder and lightning tonite-apparently! xx


----------



## Guest

Hello Rach. Just a short message to hope you are okay and the pup's are doing well. Mac


----------



## Emma32

kiera09 said:


> Hiya guys! Can I come to?! I'd LOVE to go away! Yes I wanna see pics before u go-She's gorgeous! Did u agree on a name after?(Plz say Daisy!)
> It's so hot init! We're having really bad thunder and lightning tonite-apparently! xx


Ah wow. I'm not at home for one night and I come back to a lot of new posts! You guys certainly do chatter!
And yeah it is hot! I had to wait out in the sun for an hour today because my bus was late! -grumbles-


----------



## crazycrest

Hb-mini said:


> Yea we are going to Italy for our honeymoon but not till a week later so i can post pics up next week sometime!!





kiera09 said:


> Hiya guys! Can I come to?! I'd LOVE to go away! Yes I wanna see pics before u go-She's gorgeous! Did u agree on a name after?(Plz say Daisy!)
> It's so hot init! We're having really bad thunder and lightning tonite-apparently! xx





Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Rach. Just a short message to hope you are okay and the pup's are doing well. Mac





Emma32 said:


> Ah wow. I'm not at home for one night and I come back to a lot of new posts! You guys certainly do chatter!
> And yeah it is hot! I had to wait out in the sun for an hour today because my bus was late! -grumbles-


Evening all....Let the fun begin :001_tt2:


----------



## kiera09

Emma32 said:


> Ah wow. I'm not at home for one night and I come back to a lot of new posts! You guys certainly do chatter!
> And yeah it is hot! I had to wait out in the sun for an hour today because my bus was late! -grumbles-


Hiya, unlucky! It's to hot init!  xx


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> Evening all....Let the fun begin :001_tt2:


Hello Cheryl. Can you let Rach know i was enquiring after her please? Mac


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Cheryl. Can you let Rach know i was enquiring after her please? Mac


Hiya Mac, Rach will see you've been asking after herself & Molly, I expect she will contact you a bit later when she arrives for the evening!
Lots of love xxx


----------



## Hb-mini

Hi everyone!!

Alex, havent decided defo on a name yet! daisy is a strong contender though! its between Daisy, Bella, Poppy, Lucy or Maggie!!!


----------



## ninja

evening all ,
hope everyone is ok ,
been to a parents evening to night at secondary school that son starts in september, not that the talk was boring but even i considered falling asleep hmy: lol, xx


----------



## crazycrest

Blimey 'O Riley...you considered sleep


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Blimey 'O Riley...you considered sleep


it went on for an hour and to say i was bored is an understatement , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> it went on for an hour and to say i was bored is an understatement , xx


LOL I know how it feel's believe me, the secondary school transition meet's are a right royal pain in the rear end xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL I know how it feel's believe me, the secondary school transition meet's are a right royal pain in the rear end xx


its also scary for him cos he is going from a school of 84 kids to a school of 700+, he has been there today and is there thursday and friday so will see what he thinks at the weekend, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> its also scary for him cos he is going from a school of 84 kids to a school of 700+, he has been there today and is there thursday and friday so will see what he thinks at the weekend, xx


Crikey that's a heck of a difference, hope he get's on ok & enjoy's it xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Crikey that's a heck of a difference, hope he get's on ok & enjoy's it xx


im sure he will be fine , its the same school i went to although its bigger now (hmmm maybe its not such a good school lol) but some parts are still the same, there is also a few teachers there that was there when i went  right old fossils they are now lol and his form tutor looks like she is young enough to still be a pupil there hmy:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> im sure he will be fine , its the same school i went to although its bigger now (hmmm maybe its not such a good school lol) but some parts are still the same, there is also a few teachers there that was there when i went  right old fossils they are now lol and his form tutor looks like she is young enough to still be a pupil there hmy:, xx


Sound's like it could be fun!


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Sound's like it could be fun!


haha, blimey i am starting to talk to serious  
what on earth will MM think when she reads this hmy: LOL xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha, blimey i am starting to talk to serious
> what on earth will MM think when she reads this hmy: LOL xx


Lol well she cannot call us all sort's for having a sensible conversation for once now can she xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Lol well she cannot call us all sort's for having a sensible conversation for once now can she xxx


i dont do sensible , she will think we have well and truely lost the plot ut: LOL, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i dont do sensible , she will think we have well and truely lost the plot ut: LOL, xx


No me neither 
Oh well it will give her something to smile about :001_tt2:

I hope everything is ok with her, not right for her not to be on at all
is it, she rang earlier & was ok xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> No me neither
> Oh well it will give her something to smile about :001_tt2:
> 
> I hope everything is ok with her, not right for her not to be on at all
> is it, she rang earlier & was ok xx


i was wondering if everything was ok cos she hasnt been on here tonight, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i was wondering if everything was ok cos she hasnt been on here tonight, xx


I spoke with her about 8 tonight all was ok, she thought maybe Molly had a bit of mastitis in just the one teat, but otherwise ok, I gave her the advice she wanted, but had already read & went off saying she would speak later,
I hope everyone is ok, maybe they have the storm's that we had a couple night's ago xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I spoke with her about 8 tonight all was ok, she thought maybe Molly had a bit of mastitis in just the one teat, but otherwise ok, I gave her the advice she wanted, but had already read & went off saying she would speak later,
> I hope everyone is ok, maybe they have the storm's that we had a couple night's ago xx


just seems strange thats all and didnt think there was any storms due as high up as where she is, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> just seems strange thats all and didnt think there was any storms due as high up as where she is, xx


Don't know to be honest, didn't see any weather reports today!
Night ninja speak soon xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi guys x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi guys x x


hi MM ,
was getting worried about you, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> hi MM ,
> was getting worried about you, xx


hiya hun, sorry not be a very good night.. didn't realise it was so late x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> hiya hun, sorry not be a very good night.. didn't realise it was so late x x


you have normally been and gone by now, whats up?, xx


----------



## crazycrest

I am back, but if this packs up & I suddenly disappear please forgive me xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

right at last damn internet x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I am back, but if this packs up & I suddenly disappear please forgive me xx


heyup CC not sure what is going on , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> heyup CC not sure what is going on , xx


I keep getting thrown off :cursing::cursing:


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> heyup CC not sure what is going on , xx





Molly's Mum said:


> I keep getting thrown off :cursing::cursing:


Having trouble with internet & PF is running really slow for me, everything else is ok, but have lost connection a couple of times as well :cursing:


----------



## Molly's Mum

I seem to be alright now, anyway how is everyone x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I seem to be alright now, anyway how is everyone x x x


Mine is still very slow, all ok here, how's Molly doing x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Mine is still very slow, all ok here, how's Molly doing x x x


she is laying with me, when I put the hot flannel on I can get it to soften up a bit then is goes hard again within an hour x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> she is laying with me, when I put the hot flannel on I can get it to soften up a bit then is goes hard again within an hour x x


You need to massage it down from the base of the nipple nearest the belly
with the hot flannel, I guess that's what you're trying to do, once you get it soft try the biggest pup on that nipple x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> You need to massage it down from the base of the nipple nearest the belly
> with the hot flannel, I guess that's what you're trying to do, once you get it soft try the biggest pup on that nipple x x x


ok hang on going to try that again then x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

i've tried but the pups tries to suck then moves to another teat


----------



## crazycrest

I know it's not easy, but it will work & help Moll's out until tomorrow when you see the vet! Try like you're milking her x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> i've tried but the pups tries to suck then moves to another teat


Let pup suckle for a minute on a good teat then move him back & see if that help's x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

it's just not working, why has this happened ??


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> it's just not working, why has this happened ??


It's nothing you did or didn't do MM, sometimes these thing's just happen!
Don't let it worry you, Molly isn't running a temperature, she's still eating &
she will be fine x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> It's nothing you did or didn't do MM, sometimes these thing's just happen!
> Don't let it worry you, Molly isn't running a temperature, she's still eating &
> she will be fine x x x


will it spread to the other teats?


----------



## crazycrest

You got any slippery elm or dried thyme in the house? xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> will it spread to the other teats?


No it should'nt, it can't spread like that!
Keep the puppies suckling though as much as possible x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> You got any slippery elm or dried thyme in the house? xx


you what Mrs... I haven't even got a clue what SLIPPERY ELM is let alone have any, this is me we are talking about


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> you what Mrs... I haven't even got a clue what SLIPPERY ELM is let alone have any, this is me we are talking about


LOL I don't have any either, only asking!!!
Am reading up on home cures for mastitis x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL I don't have any either, only asking!!!
> Am reading up on home cures for mastitis x x x


I swear to god, I will be grey by the time the pups are 8 weeks old  I cut all their nails tonight and it took me about 2 hours x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I swear to god, I will be grey by the time the pups are 8 weeks old  I cut all their nails tonight and it took me about 2 hours x x


No wonder you were missing so long haha :001_tt2:
Are you not naturally grey already  I must have had too many pups 

I found this...might be worth a go !!!!

Use both hot and cold compresses alternately as this provides relief - massage is also helpful as is encouraging the pups to feed from different angles.


----------



## crazycrest

You got a hot water bottle MM ??


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> No wonder you were missing so long haha :001_tt2:
> Are you not naturally grey already  I must have had too many pups
> 
> I found this...might be worth a go !!!!
> 
> Use both hot and cold compresses alternately as this provides relief - massage is also helpful as is encouraging the pups to feed from different angles.


i've got blonde hair so they don't show as much :001_tt2::001_tt2:
ok will give that a go, if I ever mention having a litter again you have my permission to slap me x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> i've got blonde hair so they don't show as much :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> ok will give that a go, if I ever mention having a litter again you have my permission to slap me x x


I will have no need to slap you, your memory will serve you well


----------



## Molly's Mum

sorry about that, the pups are pooping for england at the moment and it is everywhere, this weaning lark is making them SUPER POOPERS


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> sorry about that, the pups are pooping for england at the moment and it is everywhere, this weaning lark is making them SUPER POOPERS


LOL that makes you a super- dooper- pooper- scooper x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL that makes you a super- dooper- pooper- scooper x x x


OMG I've changed the bed 4 times today, they walk in it, roll in it, poop on each others... this is no joke, I'm pooped up to the eyeballs.. I have got through 4 kitchen rolls in 24 hours


----------



## crazycrest

Just want to tell you that Mac was asking after you all earlier, I guess you've not had time to go back through yet, but he wanted me to let you know he was asking after you x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Just want to tell you that Mac was asking after you all earlier, I guess you've not had time to go back through yet, but he wanted me to let you know he was asking after you x x x


aww thank you, no haven't had a chance to read through yet, where has Julia gone..... JJJUUUUULLLLIIIIAAAAA


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> OMG I've changed the bed 4 times today, they walk in it, roll in it, poop on each others... this is no joke, I'm pooped up to the eyeballs.. I have got through 4 kitchen rolls in 24 hours


LOL what do you do with it??? :001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> aww thank you, no haven't had a chance to read through yet, where has Julia gone..... JJJUUUUULLLLIIIIAAAAA


Well she was here halfway through page 385 & then disappeared x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL what do you do with it??? :001_tt2:


what the poop??? pup it into little nappy sacks, tie it up and then put it straight into the wheeley bin, it's disgusting... although its funny how it's changed colour over the last couple of days with the weaning


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> what the poop??? pup it into little nappy sacks, tie it up and then put it straight into the wheeley bin, it's disgusting... although its funny how it's changed colour over the last couple of days with the weaning


No the kitchen roll!!! LOL :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> No the kitchen roll!!! LOL :001_tt2:


oh i thought you meant the poop, feel a twit now :001_tt2::001_tt2: Keep using it to wipe up after the naughty little squinchers,

I think I must be doing something wrong because it's every where and I can't keep on top of it


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> oh i thought you meant the poop, feel a twit now :001_tt2::001_tt2: Keep using it to wipe up after the naughty little squinchers,
> 
> I think I must be doing something wrong because it's every where and I can't keep on top of it


HAHA You funny lady ( luv ya x) 
Most puppies don't start weaning until they're up on their feet,
then they're put in a pen to feed on newspaper, that get's picked up &
binned about 10 times daily, you will be hunky dory after the weekend x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> HAHA You funny lady ( luv ya x)
> Most puppies don't start weaning until they're up on their feet,
> then they're put in a pen to feed on newspaper, that get's picked up &
> binned about 10 times daily, you will be hunky dory after the weekend x x


as soon as they wake up they do at 4 each and it's going everywhere, in their bed, it stinks! these are my precious babies rolling in ****


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> aww thank you, no haven't had a chance to read through yet, where has Julia gone..... JJJUUUUULLLLIIIIAAAAA





crazycrest said:


> Well she was here halfway through page 385 & then disappeared x x


am still here was helping in another thread, and had to read 3 pages to catch up, xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> as soon as they wake up they do at 4 each and it's going everywhere, in their bed, it stinks! these are my precious babies rolling in ****


I bet...you will have your puppy pen soon & then you can feed them all
together in their cat litter tray's lol....precious babies???
Mucky Pups x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> am still here was helping in another thread, and had to read 3 pages to catch up, xx


thought we had lost you hun, I am up to my neck in poop


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> am still here was helping in another thread, and had to read 3 pages to catch up, xx


Aha return of the NINJA


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I bet...you will have your puppy pen soon & then you can feed them all
> together in their cat litter tray's lol....precious babies???
> Mucky Pups x x x


well nobody told me about this much poop, I like nice & clean


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> thought we had lost you hun, I am up to my neck in poop





crazycrest said:


> Aha return of the NINJA


make a change for me to help someone instead of just being here to laugh at , did say earlier i was being to serious tonight , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> make a change for me to help someone instead of just being here to laugh at , did say earlier i was being to serious tonight , xx


well can you help me with all this poop


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> well nobody told me about this much poop, I like nice & clean


Well you said you'd done your research! What do I know :dita:


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> make a change for me to help someone instead of just being here to laugh at , did say earlier i was being to serious tonight , xx


Hey you don't knock yourself, you've helped loads of people on here


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> well can you help me with all this poop


haha yep, i did threaten to have a ride out your way :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Well you said you'd done your research! What do I know :dita:


Cheers Mrs :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Well I guess the expression that sums it up is "s**t happens"....


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hey you don't knock yourself, you've helped loads of people on here


haha yeh to laugh maybe cant think of anything else :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Cheers Mrs :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Well I guess the expression that sums it up is "s**t happens"....


Oh yes!!! Famous quote that :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> haha yeh to laugh maybe cant think of anything else :001_tt2:, xx


stop putting yourself down you!! you have been lovely to me x x x x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha yeh to laugh maybe cant think of anything else :001_tt2:, xx


Hey lady, whether you've helped or not...which by the way I believe you have...you've alway's been kind, supportive & friendly...you can't ask fairer than that xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

right you 2 I am going to have to get some sleep, I'm shattered. Love you guys x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> right you 2 I am going to have to get some sleep, I'm shattered. Love you guys x x x


I know the feeling & was about to say the same! I have the back door open & it's cooled down enough now I think (hope) for a decent night's sleep!
I will see ya both tomorrow...luv ya xxx:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> stop putting yourself down you!! you have been lovely to me x x x x


it would be very hard not to be , xx



crazycrest said:


> Hey lady, whether you've helped or not...which by the way I believe you have...you've alway's been kind, supportive & friendly...you can't ask fairer than that xxx


not sure where i have helped , 
'always treat people as you wish to be treated yourself' thats how it should be , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> it would be very hard not to be , xx
> 
> not sure where i have helped ,
> 'always treat people as you wish to be treated yourself' thats how it should be , xx


Your last comment say's it all..that is also my lifetime's motto!
Night my lovely ninja...I hope you get some sleep xxx


----------



## ninja

nite nite MM ,

nite nite CC ,

catch ya both tomorrow, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> nite nite MM ,
> 
> nite nite CC ,
> 
> catch ya both tomorrow, xx


Sweet dreams ninja xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Morning everyone....

Well if anything is going to happen; you just know it's going to happen to Molly!

It's looks like she has Mastitis, so we are off to the vets today. I have tried everything over night, hot flannels, getting the chunkiest pup to feed off the teat.... nothing is working 

A servere lack of sleep, little squinchers who think they are 2 weeks older than they are and my poor girl..... feel like have a good cry:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Morning everyone....
> 
> Well if anything is going to happen; you just know it's going to happen to Molly!
> 
> It's looks like she has Mastitis, so we are off to the vets today. I have tried everything over night, hot flannels, getting the chunkiest pup to feed off the teat.... nothing is working
> 
> A servere lack of sleep, little squinchers who think they are 2 weeks older than they are and my poor girl..... feel like have a good cry:crying::crying::crying:


morning MM ,

she will be fine she just likes to keep making you worry, and between her and the pups they seem to be doing a good job of it ,

you not going to take up breeding full-time then , xx


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> morning MM ,
> 
> she will be fine she just likes to keep making you worry, and between her and the pups they seem to be doing a good job of it ,
> 
> you not going to take up breeding full-time then , xx


Hiya everyone! Sorry to hear about Molly, at least u caught it early on  Don't worry so much! (I know u cnt help it-I do!!) xx


----------



## cdcclub

aww poor molly
sending hugs n kisses your way


----------



## crazycrest

This flamin' weather has much to answer to :cursing:


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> This flamin' weather has much to answer to :cursing:


Yer I know!

* XX  !! GET WELL SOON MOLLY !!  XX*


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> This flamin' weather has much to answer to :cursing:


i know its turning my skin a funny colour ,
i keep getting a shower but cant wash it off  
i am starting to look very dirty hmy:,  xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> i know its turning my skin a funny colour ,
> i keep getting a shower but cant wash it off
> i am starting to look very dirty hmy:,  xx


You are such a nutter ut:ut:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> You are such a nutter ut:ut:


Ninja is an utter nutter...you crept in in ninja style there haha


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Ninja is an utter nutter...you crept in in ninja style there haha


trying to type and squincher handle :001_tt2::001_tt2:

How are you this evening x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> You are such a nutter ut:ut:


sorry , xx


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> sorry , xx


Hiya guys! Yer ur mad ninja! xx


----------



## kerrybramble

hello guys!!! how are you all! what a hot day :O


----------



## kiera09

kerrybramble said:


> hello guys!!! how are you all! what a hot day :O


Hiya kerry, I no! It's to hot! It's ment to be raining this weekend  I dnt belive wot they say mind! x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> sorry , xx


I luv that you are a nutter :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Well evening everyone...

A little update for you all, Molly went to the vets; she doesn't have full blown mastitis as she has no temperature or any pain. The teat is still rock solid and I am trying with hot flannels and milking. I've got to keep a close eye on her and maybe go back tomorrow if there are any changes. So fingers crossed I can get the milk flowing for her. Oh I can't wait to see my bill

Even the pups are struggling with the heat and started panting this afternoon  I filled a couple of squash bottles with very cold water and laid them in the box with the pups. The immediately lay beside the bottles so it must of been cooling for them. As they were still hot & bothered around 5, I lay a blanket on the grass and took them outside, they loved it and fell straight to sleep in the fresh air, Molls appeared happy as well, as she even fed them on the blanket in the cooling air.

I hope you are all coping with the heat, lots of love
Rach x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I luv that you are a nutter :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Well evening everyone...
> 
> A little update for you all, Molly went to the vets; she doesn't have full blown mastitis as she has no temperature or any pain. The teat is still rock solid and I am trying with hot flannels and milking. I've got to keep a close eye on her and maybe go back tomorrow if there are any changes. So fingers crossed I can get the milk flowing for her. Oh I can't wait to see my bill
> 
> Even the pups are struggling with the heat and started panting this afternoon  I filled a couple of squash bottles with very cold water and laid them in the box with the pups. The immediately lay beside the bottles so it must of been cooling for them. As they were still hot & bothered around 5, I lay a blanket on the grass and took them outside, they loved it and fell straight to sleep in the fresh air, Molls appeared happy as well, as she even fed them on the blanket in the cooling air.
> 
> I hope you are all coping with the heat, lots of love
> Rach x x


Well that's lovely, puppies out in the garden 

It is jusy much too hot for anybody here, I can't wait until it's really dark,
hopefully it will cool down a bit :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Well that's lovely, puppies out in the garden
> 
> It is jusy much too hot for anybody here, I can't wait until it's really dark,
> hopefully it will cool down a bit :001_tt2:


Was it ok to take them out, so early??? x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Was it ok to take them out, so early??? x x


Yes it's your garden & only Molly & Max go in it,
they will be fine x x x


----------



## kerrybramble

awww they sound like they doing so well rach! your doing a good job!


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yes it's your garden & only Molly & Max go in it,
> they will be fine x x x


Oh that's good, yea no one else comes into it, they loved it, it really cooled them down, the pen should be here tomorrow.

you will be pleased to hear I am so chilled about their weights today is the first day I've not weighed them, as I know they are all ok & thriving, so I'm going to do it every other day.


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Oh that's good, yea no one else comes into it, they loved it, it really cooled them down, the pen should be here tomorrow.
> 
> you will be pleased to hear I am so chilled about their weights today is the first day I've not weighed them, as I know they are all ok & thriving, so I'm going to do it every other day.


 Excellent news....all of it x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kerrybramble said:


> awww they sound like they doing so well rach! your doing a good job!


Hiya Kerry, how are you & the pups x x


----------



## ninja

gooood evening , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> gooood evening , xx


Ah! Return of the ninja x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Evening Nutty Ninja, how are you tonight ?? x


----------



## kerrybramble

rach how much are your babies weighing now?


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Ah! Return of the ninja x x


i always return , xx



Molly's Mum said:


> Evening Nutty Ninja, how are you tonight ?? x


i am suffering with hayfever for the first time in 3 years 
apart from that i am all good , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kerrybramble said:


> rach how much are your babies weighing now?


Well as you've asked, here goes:- these were yesterdays weights...

Star 2lb 12oz
Angel 2lb 1oz
Jazz 2lb 12oz
Bailey 3lb
Sammy 2lb 12oz
Spice 2lb 9oz
Sunshine Surprise 2lb 14oz

x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> i always return , xx
> 
> i am suffering with hayfever for the first time in 3 years
> apart from that i am all good , xx


Aww bless you, hayfever is a nightmare, I get it for 1 week a year and it's terrible, I get an injection for the doctors 

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well as you've asked, here goes:- these were yesterdays weights...
> 
> Star 2lb 12oz
> Angel 2lb 1oz
> Jazz 2lb 12oz
> Bailey 3lb
> Sammy 2lb 12oz
> Spice 2lb 9oz
> Sunshine Surprise 2lb 14oz
> 
> x x x


WOO-BL**DY-HOO X X X


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> WOO-BL**DY-HOO X X X


they are cool aren't they  3 weeks tomorrow and will have tripled their weights, we got there in the end


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Aww bless you, hayfever is a nightmare, I get it for 1 week a year and it's terrible, I get an injection for the doctors
> 
> x


thought i had out grown it , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> thought i had out grown it , xx


you'd of thought so, you are mare :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> you'd of thought so, you are mare :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


keep getting called a nutter :001_tt2:
why am i a mare now , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> they are cool aren't they  3 weeks tomorrow and will have tripled their weights, we got there in the end





kira99 said:


> thought i had out grown it , xx


I am really happy for you all  Great news x x x

I suffer with hayfever, but not every year & it hasn't been bad yet this year,
wierd x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> keep getting called a nutter :001_tt2:
> why am i a mare now , xx


pmsl.....

luv ya really ninja, just thought it was funny when you said you thought you'd of grown out of it by now, I would say I am pretty certain you are younger than me honey x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I am really happy for you all  Great news x x x
> 
> I suffer with hayfever, but not every year & it hasn't been bad yet this year,
> wierd x x


i think the weather the past few day has been strange though 
and radio has just said lowest temp of 17 degrees tonight , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i think the weather the past few day has been strange though
> and radio has just said lowest temp of 17 degrees tonight , xx


Eww only that low, I was hoping for it to be in the minuses


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> pmsl.....
> 
> luv ya really ninja, just thought it was funny when you said you thought you'd of grown out of it by now, I would say I am pretty certain you are younger than me honey x x


go on then how old do you think i am,
and no telling CC :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> go on then how old do you think i am,
> and no telling CC :smilewinkgrin:


I would put you at......... 35


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> go on then how old do you think i am,
> and no telling CC :smilewinkgrin:


OK :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I would put you at......... 35





crazycrest said:


> OK :001_tt2:


have you already been talking CC hmy:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> have you already been talking CC hmy:, xx


No I swear to god, promise - am I close??


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> have you already been talking CC hmy:, xx





Molly's Mum said:


> No I swear to god, promise - am I close??


I promise I never said a word!! 

That was my exact guess too MM


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> No I swear to god, promise - am I close??


ish but CC's guess was better , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> ish but CC's guess was better , xx


come on then, I was 40 in March


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> ish but CC's guess was better , xx


Oh yeah sorry I lied, I said 25-30


----------



## Molly's Mum

right ladies that's me done for the night, I still need to sort my girl and I need some sleep. Hope you both sleep well.

lots of love 

x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> come on then, I was 40 in March


yep you are older than me , xx



crazycrest said:


> Oh yeah sorry I lied, I said 25-30


thats what i thought you said but had to think then , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> yep you are older than me , xx
> 
> thats what i thought you said but had to think then , xx


I am older than all of you 

That old my memory is failing too


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I am older than all of you
> 
> That old my memory is failing too


well at least you have an excuse now then :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> right ladies that's me done for the night, I still need to sort my girl and I need some sleep. Hope you both sleep well.
> 
> lots of love
> 
> x x x


Sweet Dream's MM I won't be far behind you tonight,
off to Windsor tomorrow to catch up with some Crestie folk x x x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> well at least you have an excuse now then :001_tt2:, xx


Exactly lol :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Sweet Dream's MM I won't be far behind you tonight,
> off to Windsor tomorrow to catch up with some Crestie folk x x x


what you mean there is more of you  lol, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> what you mean there is more of you  lol, xx


LOL yep....many mad folk out there x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL yep....many mad folk out there x x


dont think there is any mad people around here , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> dont think there is any mad people around here , xx


There must be....you're there :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> There must be....you're there :001_tt2:


yes see thats what i mean there is NO mad people around here :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> There must be....you're there :001_tt2:


Hiya guys! Good nite Rach n Molly xx
Any one doing ne thing nice this weekend? I'm takin the dogs for a swim tomorrow, they LOVE it! xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> yes see thats what i mean there is NO mad people around here :001_tt2:, xx


LOL you are madder than mad ninja...proper nutty :001_tt2:
Right that's me saying goodnight, need a quick bath before bed 
Speak tomorrow x x x


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Hiya guys! Good nite Rach n Molly xx
> Any one doing ne thing nice this weekend? I'm takin the dogs for a swim tomorrow, they LOVE it! xx


i will be working tomorrow ,
sunday i will probaly be at dog training most of the day  and not sure about saturday yet, xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL you are madder than mad ninja...proper nutty :001_tt2:
> Right that's me saying goodnight, need a quick bath before bed
> Speak tomorrow x x x


hmmm if thats the case i guess thats is why you are quite happy to talk to me then :smilewinkgrin:,
nite nite CC, sleep well 
catch ya tomorrow xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well good evening........

Hope you've all had a great day, it's been a long one here 

Rach x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Well good evening........
> 
> Hope you've all had a great day, it's been a long one here
> 
> Rach x x


good evening ,

why have you had a long day? xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well good evening........
> 
> Hope you've all had a great day, it's been a long one here
> 
> Rach x x





kira99 said:


> good evening ,
> 
> why have you had a long day? xx


'Ello ladies, it's been a long day here too, my feet are killing


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> good evening ,
> 
> why have you had a long day? xx





crazycrest said:


> 'Ello ladies, it's been a long day here too, my feet are killing


Hey my lovely friends, how are you both tonight??

Have you been to work today Julia??

CC how was the show??

x x


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> 'Ello ladies, it's been a long day here too, my feet are killing


Evening all! Well that makes 2 ov us! I'm shattered! Hows Molly Rach? xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hey my lovely friends, how are you both tonight??
> 
> Have you been to work today Julia??
> 
> CC how was the show??
> 
> x x


Hiya MM, it was good thank's, but all the walking around has left
my ankles bigger than balloon's lol, had a nice day catching up with
some crestie folk x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Hiya MM, it was good thank's, but all the walking around has left
> my ankles bigger than balloon's lol, had a nice day catching up with
> some crestie folk x x x


well at least you got out and about, glad you enjoyed it sweetie x x

Hiya Alex, Molly is good thanks, me a slowly draining her teat down, so getting there hun, how's you ??

x


----------



## ninja

evening CC an Alex,

yes i have been at work , xx


how was your day CC did you meet all the mad ones , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Yes thank you I had a great time meeting with the other mad ones 
I am roasting hot again, the lovely oscillating fan I bought yesterday
worked for just 24 hour's...I will be taking it back for a replacement 
tomorrow Grrrr!!!
How was your day ninja ??? :001_tt2:
Hi ALex xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> How was your day ninja ??? :001_tt2:
> Hi ALex xx


WET !!!,
it was pouring it down when i got to work then the sun came out and was to hot then it poured it down again  LOL, xx


----------



## ninja

blimey dont talk at the same time i cant keep up  :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> WET !!!,
> it was pouring it down when i got to work then the sun came out and was to hot then it poured it down again  LOL, xx


Well according to last night's new's most of the country would have lot's of rain & thunder storm's today, we didn't have any here 
I want one now, anyone got one to send me please :001_tt2:

I guess you got soaked & dried out quickly 

I arrived at Windsor around 9am, left car park into showground, 5 mins max, straight to Royal Canin Stand for Dog Food ( stood just outside their marquee & the wind promptly emptied last night's rain all over me, the 2 guy's running the stand were in absolute shock/stitches & Me....I laughed for joy )...
It was so cold, wet & lovely


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Well according to last night's new's most of the country would have lot's of rain & thunder storm's today, we didn't have any here
> I want one now, anyone got one to send me please :001_tt2:
> 
> I guess you got soaked & dried out quickly
> 
> I arrived at Windsor around 9am, left car park into showground, 5 mins max, straight to Royal Canin Stand for Dog Food ( stood just outside their marquee & the wind promptly emptied last night's rain all over me, the 2 guy's running the stand were in absolute shock/stitches & Me....I laughed for joy )...
> It was so cold, wet & lovely


I would of been wetting myself, would of loved to have seen it :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I would of been wetting myself, would of loved to have seen it :001_tt2::001_tt2:


we would have all been wet then :001_tt2::001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I would of been wetting myself, would of loved to have seen it :001_tt2::001_tt2:


How did I know you'd say that 
The lady I went with just stared at me like this  until I started laughing lol,
she know's how I am with the heat, but didn't know just quite what to expect when I got a soaking, she even asked me at 7.30 when she picked me up "you not bringing a coat?" we are going to Windsor haha!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> How did I know you'd say that
> The lady I went with just stared at me like this  until I started laughing lol,
> she know's how I am with the heat, but didn't know just quite what to expect when I got a soaking, she even asked me at 7.30 when she picked me up "you not bringing a coat?" we are going to Windsor haha!!!


Oh I cound't of helped myself I would of been in stitches... sorry honey but we have a very similar sense of humour :001_tt2::001_tt2:

I'm in a weird mood tonight and I don't know whyhmy:hmy:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Oh I cound't of helped myself I would of been in stitches... sorry honey but we have a very similar sense of humour :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> I'm in a weird mood tonight and I don't know whyhmy:hmy:


You know how I knew??? Cos I would have done exactly the same,
I am dreadful if someone fall's over in front of me, I go to ask "are you ok?"
& all that comes out is a massive HAHAHAHA!!!!!:001_tt2:

It's good to be in a strange mood, will keep us guessing


----------



## Molly's Mum

A little question for you!!! Is it normal for 3 week old boy pups to be trying to hump the others .....


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> A little question for you!!! Is it normal for 3 week old boy pups to be trying to hump the others .....


LOL yup...normal puppy behaviour ...sorry :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL yup...normal puppy behaviour ...sorry :001_tt2:


Randy little bu**ers :001_tt2::001_tt2:

chance would be a fine thing hey


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Randy little bu**ers :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> chance would be a fine thing hey


LOL not randy, just working out the pack structure by dominance 

Errrr...no thank you ut:


----------



## Vixie

hi ladies  xx


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> hi ladies  xx


'EY up vixie....how's you???? x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL not randy, just working out the pack structure by dominance
> 
> Oh I thought they were getting fruity
> 
> Errrr...no thank you ut:


you are so funny Mrs :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> 'EY up vixie....how's you???? x x x


so so, how about you?


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> so so, how about you?


OMG are you ok honey?? x x


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> so so, how about you?


You need to get some sleep & take it easy lovely, it's
much too warm x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> OMG are you ok honey?? x x


yes OK now just stressed out, OH is having a bad week as well so thats not helping



crazycrest said:


> You need to get some sleep & take it easy lovely, it's
> much too warm x x


the heat is ridiculous isnt it, the promised rain and all we got were a few drops, I want it to empty down and clear the air a bit its to heavy and stuffy isnt it


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> yes OK now just stressed out, OH is having a bad week as well so thats not helping
> 
> the heat is ridiculous isnt it, the promised rain and all we got were a few drops, I want it to empty down and clear the air a bit its to heavy and stuffy isnt it


Aww bless you sweetie, is there anything we can do to help you Beth x x x x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Aww bless you sweetie, is there anything we can do to help you Beth x x x x x


thats kind of you to offer but not sure what can be done  just going to get on with things.

sorry I didnt mean to put a downer on your thread, back to having fun time I think xxxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Aww bless you sweetie, is there anything we can do to help you Beth x x x x x





Vixie said:


> thats kind of you to offer but not sure what can be done  just going to get on with things.
> 
> sorry I didnt mean to put a downer on your thread, back to having fun time I think xxxx


MM has asked me to let you all know that she has had to go offline,
she will possibly be bac later...bye MM xxx

Hey vixie, you know my number & you got a pm box if ya need to
chew someones ears lol x x


----------



## Vixie

bye MM 
thanks CC  xx

how are your pups doing?


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> bye MM
> thanks CC  xx
> 
> how are your pups doing?


No worries...anytime 

They are all doing well thank you :smilewinkgrin:
Finally started to eat a little more today, they're 6 week's Sunday x x


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> thats kind of you to offer but not sure what can be done  just going to get on with things.
> 
> sorry I didnt mean to put a downer on your thread, back to having fun time I think xxxx


i think this thread has used for all sorts , xx



crazycrest said:


> MM has asked me to let you all know that she has had to go offline,
> she will possibly be bac later...bye MM xxx
> 
> Hey vixie, you know my number & you got a pm box if ya need to
> chew someones ears lol x x


bye MM, xx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> No worries...anytime
> 
> They are all doing well thank you :smilewinkgrin:
> Finally started to eat a little more today, they're 6 week's Sunday x x


 they cant be that old already I'm sure it was only about two weeks ago they were born , thats gone so quickly. At what age do they go to their new homes?


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i think this thread has used for all sorts , xx
> 
> bye MM, xx





Vixie said:


> they cant be that old already I'm sure it was only about two weeks ago they were born , thats gone so quickly. At what age do they go to their new homes?


You ain't wrong there ninja, life has it's up's & down's & it's great if we can help each other out xxx

Yep the first litter are 6 week's sunday & the 2nd litter 3 week's sunday,
time sure does fly when you're having fun x x x


----------



## Vixie

sorry for the short visit going to go watch some telly and try and relax, hopefully be back on tomorrow  xxxx Nos Da (good night)


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> sorry for the short visit going to go watch some telly and try and relax, hopefully be back on tomorrow  xxxx Nos Da (good night)


Night lovely vixie, a bit of chill time will do ya good x x x


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> sorry for the short visit going to go watch some telly and try and relax, hopefully be back on tomorrow  xxxx Nos Da (good night)


nite nite vixie, 
sleep well ,
catch ya soon xxx


----------



## ninja

teas ready now, back soon if anyone is still here , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> teas ready now, back soon if anyone is still here , xx


Later's ninja x xx x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Later's ninja x xx x


am back , xx


----------



## ninja

kira99 said:


> am back , xx


and seem to be here alone hmy:.
am i daft enough to talk to myself ,
hmmmm probaly ut: lol, xxx


----------



## Vixie

yep you are


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> yep you are


haha, am i realy that mad hmy:,
thought you had gone for a relax ,
i know you missed us that much you had to come back , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> am back , xx





kira99 said:


> and seem to be here alone hmy:.
> am i daft enough to talk to myself ,
> hmmmm probaly ut: lol, xxx





Vixie said:


> yep you are





kira99 said:


> haha, am i realy that mad hmy:,
> thought you had gone for a relax ,
> i know you missed us that much you had to come back , xx


Sorry ladies...I will bid you a goodnight, pc is fa**ing around & I am shattered anyway...sweet dreams both xxx


----------



## Vixie

haha maybe not quite yet but there is still time 

I tried to but I have had a pain in the left side of my ribcage all day and its hard to get comfortable and rest with it, its easier when I'm propped up so thought I would come back for 5, while I'm sat here


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Sorry ladies...I will bid you a goodnight, pc is fa**ing around & I am shattered anyway...sweet dreams both xxx


night night cc, talk to you soon, hope you have a good nights rest,

nos da cariad xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Sorry ladies...I will bid you a goodnight, pc is fa**ing around & I am shattered anyway...sweet dreams both xxx


nite nite CC, 
sweet dreams xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hiya, just wanted to say sorry I had to disappear, my boys were playing up and doing my head in. Hope you are all enjoying your Saturday x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya, just wanted to say sorry I had to disappear, my boys were playing up and doing my head in. Hope you are all enjoying your Saturday x x x


good afternoon MM ,
so long as it wasnt us who you had had enough of hmy: ,
how are all your lot today, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Evening ladies,

I hope you are all ok and having a lovely evening 

It's been a GOOD day :001_tt2::001_tt2:

x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all ok and having a lovely evening
> 
> It's been a GOOD day :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> x x x


I am pleased you've had a good day 
All ok here thank you, warm evening, but all ok x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi sweetie, glad things are all good your end, yep it has been a good day, I actually think the pups & I are getting into a bit of a routine. They love their pen and loved being out in the fresh air 

I have taken some pics for you all 

Just look at the porky tummies, they are turning into right little chunks.....



















lots of love x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi sweetie, glad things are all good your end, yep it has been a good day, I actually think the pups & I are getting into a bit of a routine. They love their pen and loved being out in the fresh air
> 
> I have taken some pics for you all
> 
> Just look at the porky tummies, they are turning into right little chunks.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lots of love x x x


Aww that's lovely to see, great pics MM 
They sure look porky enough to me :001_tt2:

The pen look's a good size & will sure make cleaning up
easier for you x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Awww thanks, they love being outside, I was worried it was too early but they seem to be doing everything early  The are so content out there, with the fresh air & breeze. I think her ladyship loves it as well, as she can just chill out where ever she wants.
She went to the vets this morning, I will tell you all about it tomorrow.... Molls had had a lovely bath today and looks loads better.

They sure are piling the pounds on now, Jazz & Bailey are the 2 chunks weighing in today at 3lb 12oz, they both started off at 16oz - there was me worried sick about them putting on weight 

x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Awww thanks, they love being outside, I was worried it was too early but they seem to be doing everything early  The are so content out there, with the fresh air & breeze. I think her ladyship loves it as well, as she can just chill out where ever she wants.
> She went to the vets this morning, I will tell you all about it tomorrow.... Molls had had a lovely bath today and looks loads better.
> 
> They sure are piling the pounds on now, Jazz & Bailey are the 2 chunks weighing in today at 3lb 12oz, they both started off at 16oz - there was me worried sick about them putting on weight
> 
> x x x


They have done everything so quick...except be born lol :001_tt2:
It is ok for them to be outsid, I normally wouldn't advise it with such
young puppies, but only because of the chill factor, there is none though!!!
Glad Moll's is enjoying it too...how are tummies today?

Did I tell you....I love FAT puppies  x x x


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi sweetie, glad things are all good your end, yep it has been a good day, I actually think the pups & I are getting into a bit of a routine. They love their pen and loved being out in the fresh air
> 
> I have taken some pics for you all
> 
> Just look at the porky tummies, they are turning into right little chunks.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lots of love x x x


Hiya Rach (& everyone else!), hope ur all ok, They are adorable! Look at the size of their tummys!lol mine remind me of a frog! lol! I'll upoad sum new pics on my album now, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> They have done everything so quick...except be born lol :001_tt2:
> It is ok for them to be outsid, I normally wouldn't advise it with such
> young puppies, but only because of the chill factor, there is none though!!!
> Glad Moll's is enjoying it too...how are tummies today?
> 
> Tell me tomorrow!!!!
> 
> Did I tell you....I love FAT puppies  x x x


No you've told me that  I think are most definitely going to be falling into that caterogory, they are piling it on. Done what you said though and just doing the kibble with water, they still love it and wolf it all down  They are having it 4 times a day.. They were panting again this afternoon and soon stopped when I took them outside, so I guess that's their way of telling me the approve. I would definitely recommend those pens though, very reasonable and come fully assembled you just open it up


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> No you've told me that  I think are most definitely going to be falling into that caterogory, they are piling it on. Done what you said though and just doing the kibble with water, they still love it and wolf it all down  They are having it 4 times a day.. They were panting again this afternoon and soon stopped when I took them outside, so I guess that's their way of telling me the approve. I would definitely recommend those pens though, very reasonable and come fully assembled you just open it up


LOL I thought I might have mentioned it before 
Just letting you know I approve :001_tt2:

You are doing great, were their tummies better today?
I assume so or you wouldn't have had such a good day lol xxx

Evening Alex xx

Puppy pen's are a great investment 
Did you get the one from the link I sent xx


----------



## ninja

evening all 

lovely pics MM  xx


----------



## ninja

ok a guess vixie was right i am mad ,

im gonna sit here all night and talk to myself ut:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> evening all
> 
> lovely pics MM  xx





kira99 said:


> ok a guess vixie was right i am mad ,
> 
> im gonna sit here all night and talk to myself ut:, xx


Evening ninja 

Yep vixie was right...see you're doing it again!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> ok a guess vixie was right i am mad ,
> 
> im gonna sit here all night and talk to myself ut:, xx


yep you sure are nuts honey, sorry needed to sort the pups out, how are you ninja have you had a good day??

Hiya Alex how are your lot hun?/

xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Evening ninja
> 
> Yep vixie was right...see you're doing it again!!! :001_tt2:





Molly's Mum said:


> yep you sure are nuts honey, sorry needed to sort the pups out, how are you ninja have you had a good day??
> 
> Hiya Alex how are your lot hun?/
> 
> xx


i guess everytime i post i seem even more insane ,

oh well its you lot that have sent me this way :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i guess everytime i post i seem even more insane ,
> 
> oh well its you lot that have sent me this way :001_tt2:, xx


LOL yep :001_tt2:
It's the only way to be, on here anyhow xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> i guess everytime i post i seem even more insane ,
> 
> oh well its you lot that have sent me this way :001_tt2:, xx


we wouldn't want you any other way hun, your SPECIAL :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL yep :001_tt2:
> It's the only way to be, on here anyhow xxx


i have always said that :001_tt2:, 
but then i guess thats why you are here , xx



Molly's Mum said:


> we wouldn't want you any other way hun, your SPECIAL :001_tt2::001_tt2:


haha is that good or bad  :001_tt2::001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i have always said that :001_tt2:,
> but then i guess thats why you are here , xx
> 
> haha is that good or bad  :001_tt2::001_tt2:, xx


See great minds & all that!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> i have always said that :001_tt2:,
> but then i guess thats why you are here , xx
> 
> haha is that good or bad  :001_tt2::001_tt2:, xx


I think it's pretty cool  You always make me smile so it's good for me x x

Well ladies I'm done in, it's been a busy day and still need to clean the kitchen before bedtime and give her ladyship a lovely good night cuddle.

Hopefully soon we can make a proper night of it 

Love you all loads x x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I think it's pretty cool  You always make me smile so it's good for me x x
> 
> Well ladies I'm done in, it's been a busy day and still need to clean the kitchen before bedtime and give her ladyship a lovely good night cuddle.
> 
> Hopefully soon we can make a proper night of it
> 
> Love you all loads x x x x


nite nite rach
sleep well, xxx

ps. turn the kitchen light out then you wont see it , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I think it's pretty cool  You always make me smile so it's good for me x x
> 
> Well ladies I'm done in, it's been a busy day and still need to clean the kitchen before bedtime and give her ladyship a lovely good night cuddle.
> 
> Hopefully soon we can make a proper night of it
> 
> Love you all loads x x x x


Sleep well & have sweet dreams MM, love to you too x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> See great minds & all that!!!


  are you trying to make out that i am as mad as you :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> are you trying to make out that i am as mad as you :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx


Well ain't ya??? :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well ain't ya??? :001_tt2:


noooo i am totally sane  
well at least i think i am hmy: :001_tt2:

have decided i am sane its the rest of you that bonkers ut:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> noooo i am totally sane
> well at least i think i am hmy: :001_tt2:
> 
> have decided i am as sane as the rest of you that are bonkers ut:, xxx


See you know you are the same lol :001_tt2:
Sane my fat bac**ide x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> See you know you are the same lol :001_tt2:
> Sane my fat bac**ide x x x


i really am sane (arent i)  :001_tt2:

i havent been here long and have been corrupted ut: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i really am sane (arent i)  :001_tt2:
> 
> i havent been here long and have been corrupted ut: :001_tt2:, xxx


Corrupted....oh yeah!!! ut:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Corrupted....oh yeah!!! ut:


tis true 

i was sweet and innocent till i joined here :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> tis true
> 
> i was sweet and innocent till i joined here :smilewinkgrin:, xx


Oh please ninja....I can't do fibber's x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Oh please ninja....I can't do fibber's x x x


i know that  thats why you are still talking to me :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i know that  thats why you are still talking to me :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


LOL you have an answer for everything don't ya!!hmy:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL you have an answer for everything don't ya!!hmy:


i do try :001_tt2: 
although i have been told i can be very trying at times hmy:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i do try :001_tt2:
> although i have been told i can be very trying at times hmy:, xxx


Trying??? Ah well what do ya say lol x x x


----------



## ninja

supper ready ,
back soon , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> supper ready ,
> back soon , xx


Later's ninja x x x


----------



## noushka05

hey did you guys kno this is now 4th in the hottest threads? xxx

wot's gunna happen when the Squinchers have fledged the nest tho


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> hey did you guys kno this is now 4th in the hottest threads? xxx
> 
> wot's gunna happen when the Squinchers have fledged the nest tho


have you read it all though ,

its MM and CC they talk to much :smilewinkgrin:,

  i dunno hmy:, xx


----------



## Vixie

Hi guys, I have just managed to get the computer to turn on and stay on for 5 mins but if I vanish you will know its been temperamental and turned itself off again lol

how is everyone?


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> Hi guys, I have just managed to get the computer to turn on and stay on for 5 mins but if I vanish you will know its been temperamental and turned itself off again lol
> 
> how is everyone?


good morning ,

im all good , 
how are you? xx


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> have you read it all though ,
> 
> its MM and CC they talk to much :smilewinkgrin:,
> 
> i dunno hmy:, xx





Vixie said:


> Hi guys, I have just managed to get the computer to turn on and stay on for 5 mins but if I vanish you will know its been temperamental and turned itself off again lol
> 
> how is everyone?


ive noticed quite a few "Kira" posts too:001_tongue:x

hello Vixie x


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> good morning ,
> 
> im all good ,
> how are you? xx


not bad thanks, just hoping my computer doesnt switch itself off again 



noushka05 said:


> ive noticed quite a few "Kira" posts too:001_tongue:x
> 
> hello Vixie x


so have I 

Hi noushka  xx


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> ive noticed quite a few "Kira" posts too:001_tongue:x
> 
> hello Vixie x


 your eyes must be playing tricks on you ,
im sure i have only posted on here a few times lol hmy:, xx


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> your eyes must be playing tricks on you ,
> im sure i have only posted on here a few times lol hmy:, xx


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: x


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> not bad thanks, just hoping my computer doesnt switch itself off again
> 
> so have I
> 
> Hi noushka  xx


i cant be me that talks alot cos i dont have any puppies to talk about :001_tt2::001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> i cant be me that talks alot cos i dont have any puppies to talk about :001_tt2::001_tt2:, xx


me either so we must be the quiet ones


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> i cant be me that talks alot cos i dont have any puppies to talk about :001_tt2::001_tt2:, xx


That just makes you even more of a jabber monkey, *"haven't made many posts"* - you're such a fibber :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Morning sweetie  x x


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> me either so we must be the quiet ones


yeah its MM and CC who talk to much :smilewinkgrin:,
we have hardly said anything on this thread  lol, xx


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> i cant be me that talks alot cos i dont have any puppies to talk about :001_tt2::001_tt2:, xx





Vixie said:


> me either so we must be the quiet ones


OMG you two must have Imposters then cos theres bijillions of Vixie & Kira posts!!:001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> That just makes you even more of a jabber monkey, *"haven't made many posts"* - you're such a fibber :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Morning sweetie  x x


Morning MM ,

its CC thats the 'jabber monkey' it says so on her profile thingy :001_tt2::001_tt2:,
me and vixie are the quiet ones :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> me either so we must be the quiet ones


aww Minxy Vixie, you're such a fibber too :001_tt2::001_tt2:

x x x


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> OMG you two must have Imposters then cos theres bijillions of Vixie & Kira posts!!:001_tt2:


oh no somebody must be hacking into our names ,
think we should report it to a mod :lol:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> me either so we must be the quiet ones





noushka05 said:


> OMG you two must have Imposters then cos theres bijillions of Vixie & Kira posts!!:001_tt2:


Thanks Noush, some sanity at last :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Thanks Noush, some sanity at last :001_tt2::001_tt2:


sanity on this thread NEVER ut: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> sanity on this thread NEVER ut: :001_tt2:, xx


well at least noush is buying into yours and Vixie's delusions of not being jabber monkey's :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## noushka05

Molly's Mum said:


> Thanks Noush, some sanity at last :001_tt2::001_tt2:


hahaha i know what are they like!! blaming you & CC...& trying to squirm out of all this chatting!! 

Hello MM hope you & the Squinchers are well xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

noushka05 said:


> hahaha i know what are they like!! blaming you & CC...& trying to squirm out of all this chatting!!
> 
> Hello MM hope you & the Squinchers are well xx


Hiya honey, yea we are all good, they are chunky squnichers now and full of mischief but I love them loads - how are you?? x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Right ladies, this was only a flying visit, need sort the little monkey's out and dry my hair. Talk to you soon

x x x


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> yeah its MM and CC who talk to much :smilewinkgrin:,
> we have hardly said anything on this thread  lol, xx


I concur 



noushka05 said:


> OMG you two must have Imposters then cos theres bijillions of Vixie & Kira posts!!:001_tt2:


I think you have hit the nail on the head there, we have poltergeists who impersonate us on here, that must be it 



Molly's Mum said:


> aww Minxy Vixie, you're such a fibber too :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> x x x


now would I do that :001_tt2:



kira99 said:


> sanity on this thread NEVER ut: :001_tt2:, xx


whats sanity 



Molly's Mum said:


> well at least noush is buying into yours and Vixie's delusions of not being jabber monkey's :001_tt2::001_tt2:


we will convert her the dark side ohh yes we will :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> hahaha i know what are they like!! blaming you & CC...& trying to squirm out of all this chatting!!
> 
> Hello MM hope you & the Squinchers are well xx


ermm have you seen how many posts MM has made since she has been here :smilewinkgrin:, 
the biggest majority of them have been on this thread :001_tt2::001_tt2:, xx


----------



## noushka05

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya honey, yea we are all good, they are chunky squnichers now and full of mischief but I love them loads - how are you?? x x


im ok thanx xx....your gunna be so upset when they go arnt you

LOL Vixie


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> I concur
> 
> I think you have hit the nail on the head there, we have poltergeists who impersonate us on here, that must be it
> 
> now would I do that :001_tt2:
> 
> whats sanity
> 
> we will convert her the dark side ohh yes we will :smilewinkgrin:


pmsl 

i have to go now but i shall return 
hope your comp holds out vixie ,
talk to you all later, xx


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> pmsl
> 
> i have to go now but i shall return
> hope your comp holds out vixie ,
> talk to you all later, xx


I will be here later if my poltergeist allows  lol hopefully it will stay on this time, talk to you later


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> ermm have you seen how many posts MM has made since she has been here :smilewinkgrin:,
> the biggest majority of them have been on this thread :001_tt2::001_tt2:, xx


hehe...it is MM's thread tho!:001_tt2:  x


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi sweetie, glad things are all good your end, yep it has been a good day, I actually think the pups & I are getting into a bit of a routine. They love their pen and loved being out in the fresh air
> 
> I have taken some pics for you all
> 
> Just look at the porky tummies, they are turning into right little chunks.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lots of love x x x


Hey Rach, sorry to bring the pic back to the top again.But i have only just found them while trying to catch up with you Jabber monkeys!!
They are gorgeous, What a right bunch of healthy and content puppies!!
You have done so well  and they are a real credit to you!

They Look like there loving being out in the garden bless them! No better way to spend the day than to run around with your friends then have a snuggled up nap!!
Kerry xx


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> Hey Rach, sorry to bring the pic back to the top again.But i have only just found them while trying to catch up with you Jabber monkeys!!
> They are gorgeous, What a right bunch of healthy and content puppies!!
> You have done so well  and they are a real credit to you!
> 
> They Look like there loving being out in the garden bless them! No better way to spend the day than to run around with your friends then have a snuggled up nap!!
> Kerry xx


Wow i agree!! Adorable!:001_wub:


----------



## kiera09

Hiya ladies! I totally agree, they are gorgeous! Well the rains pouring down here in cardiff!  Whats it like by u? xx


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> hehe...it is MM's thread tho!:001_tt2:  x


 yeah but she keeps saying its not her that does all the talking , xx



DevilDogz said:


> Hey Rach, sorry to bring the pic back to the top again.But i have only just found them while trying to catch up with you Jabber monkeys!!
> They are gorgeous, What a right bunch of healthy and content puppies!!
> You have done so well  and they are a real credit to you!
> 
> They Look like there loving being out in the garden bless them! No better way to spend the day than to run around with your friends then have a snuggled up nap!!
> Kerry xx


why does everybody keep saying that there has been alot of talk in this thread :smilewinkgrin: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Hiya ladies! I totally agree, they are gorgeous! Well the rains pouring down here in cardiff!  Whats it like by u? xx


good afternoon ,
its been glorious sun since 6am here ,
how are your lot?, xx


----------



## Vixie

its pouring down here now as well so not going out for a while, but at least its cooled the air down a bit


----------



## Classyellie

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi sweetie, glad things are all good your end, yep it has been a good day, I actually think the pups & I are getting into a bit of a routine. They love their pen and loved being out in the fresh air
> 
> I have taken some pics for you all
> 
> Just look at the porky tummies, they are turning into right little chunks.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lots of love x x x


My how they've grown!  Gorgeous bunch of healthy puppies you've got there!


----------



## ninja

Good evening ,
hope everyone has had a good day ,
still nice and sunny here :thumbup1:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Classyellie said:


> My how they've grown!  Gorgeous bunch of healthy puppies you've got there!


Aww thank you, they are most certainly a handful now 



kira99 said:


> Good evening ,
> hope everyone has had a good day ,
> still nice and sunny here :thumbup1:, xx


Evening hun, how are you, have you had a good day?? x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Evening hun, how are you, have you had a good day?? x x


im all good ta , had a busy day but good ,

a very random question but somebody in your area is selling a MGF, dont suppose you know of anybody selling one do you, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> im all good ta , had a busy day but good ,
> 
> a very random question but somebody in your area is selling a MGF, dont suppose you know of anybody selling one do you, xx


no sorry I don't although does that mean you are coming over


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> no sorry I don't although does that mean you are coming over


could be coming your way next saturday , xx


----------



## Vixie

evening ladies


----------



## crazycrest

Evening all :001_tt2::001_tt2:ut:


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> evening ladies


evening vixie, you are still with us , xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Evening all :001_tt2::001_tt2:ut:


evening CC , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

aww how cool is this, all the tribe are here :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> evening vixie, you are still with us , xx


for now anyway ny net is playing up now because of the bad weather  its running very very sloooooooooowly lol


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> for now anyway ny net is playing up now because of the bad weather  its running very very sloooooooooowly lol


its still sunny here  trouble is i reckon its gonna be warm over night , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> aww how cool is this, all the tribe are here :001_wub::001_wub:





Vixie said:


> for now anyway ny net is playing up now because of the bad weather  its running very very sloooooooooowly lol





kira99 said:


> its still sunny here  trouble is i reckon its gonna be warm over night , xx


Yay ...all together now...altogether now :001_tt2:

May just be PF vixie, mine is awful slow too but only here ut:

Still very warm here...fan is running x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

We've just had a shower and it's freshened things up a bit


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Yay ...all together now...altogether now :001_tt2:
> 
> May just be PF vixie, mine is awful slow too but only here ut:
> 
> Still very warm here...fan is running x x x


yep boiling here as well even though its pouring down, got my fan on full as well lol

yes I know collie is having trouble on here as well at the moment so you might be right about it being PF


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> yep boiling here as well even though its pouring down, got my fan on full as well lol
> 
> yes I know collie is having trouble on here as well at the moment so you might be right about it being PF


How are you feeling sweetie, we are coming to Wales soon and taking you out for a well deserved night on the tiles


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> yep boiling here as well even though its pouring down, got my fan on full as well lol
> 
> yes I know collie is having trouble on here as well at the moment so you might be right about it being PF


Oh I wish it would rain here, in this heat I have been known to go 
rolling around in the biggest puddle i can find 

Seem's to have quickened up for me in last few mins xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Still very warm here...fan is running x x x


oh has to get up at 3.45 and i got into trouble for tossing and turning last week  so may wait till he gets up before i go to bed tonight!!, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> oh has to get up at 3.45 and i got into trouble for tossing and turning last week  so may wait till he gets up before i go to bed tonight!!, xx


OMG can you not sleep downstair's until he gets up


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> How are you feeling sweetie, we are coming to Wales soon and taking you out for a well deserved night on the tiles


I'm OK thanks, glad to have the PC working again, I thought I was going to go mad without being on here  ohhh a night on the tiles sounds great can you imagine what we would get up to, we may get banned from a few pubs   :001_tt2: 


crazycrest said:


> Oh I wish it would rain here, in this heat I have been known to go
> rolling around in the biggest puddle i can find
> 
> Seem's to have quickened up for me in last few mins xxx


haha now that would be funny to see  I did have to fight the urge to just sit out in the rain just now lol

its a bit quicker for me now as well


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> oh has to get up at 3.45 and i got into trouble for tossing and turning last week  so may wait till he gets up before i go to bed tonight!!, xx


I know what i would have told him as well, i would have also pointed out that there is a good sofa down stairs if he was that fed up


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> I'm OK thanks, glad to have the PC working again, I thought I was going to go mad without being on here  ohhh a night on the tiles sounds great can you imagine what we would get up to, we may get banned from a few pubs   :001_tt2:
> 
> haha now that would be funny to see  I did have to fight the urge to just sit out in the rain just now lol
> 
> its a bit quicker for me now as well


Why do you think I said we would all come down to Wales, what with CC jumping into puddles as well x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> OMG can you not sleep downstair's until he gets up


haha but me and sleep dont go together that well anyway , xx



Vixie said:


> I know whot i would have told him as well, i would have also pointed out that there is a good sofa down stairs if he was that fed up


sometimes easier not to say anything , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Why do you think I said we would all come down to Wales, what with CC jumping into puddles as well x x


This time last year I almost got arrested on a night out in town, there's
a great big fountain like thing with a wall of running water, like a waterfall &
all around it there are fountains that pop out of the ground 
I went out for a friend's Birthday, don't do town pubs as a rule :001_tt2:
I remembered to take my shoes off, but forgot my mobile was in my pocket ut:
Anyway I went in & played like a child, the weather was just like this, with 2 police officer's looking on ut:
After a good play until about 2.30 am the taxi refused to let me in, the only part of me that was dry was my shoes & socks & I was carrying them


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Why do you think I said we would all come down to Wales, what with CC jumping into puddles as well x x


haha that would be so much fun wouldnt it  we can scare the locals pmsl



kira99 said:


> sometimes easier not to say anything , xx


I know that feeling its sometimes better to stay quiet for an easy life


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> haha but me and sleep dont go together that well anyway , xx
> 
> sometimes easier not to say anything , xx


Think my OH will have to drag me back upstairs I've been downstairs now for a month.... that's a whole different story


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha but me and sleep dont go together that well anyway , xx
> 
> sometimes easier not to say anything , xx


Very true on both count's


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> This time last year I almost got arrested on a night out in town, there's
> a great big fountain like thing with a wall of running water, like a waterfall &
> all around it there are fountains that pop out of the ground
> I went out for a friend's Birthday, don't do town pubs as a rule :001_tt2:
> I remembered to take my shoes off, but forgot my mobile was in my pocket ut:
> Anyway I went in & played like a child, the weather was just like this, with 2 police officer's looking on ut:
> After a good play until about 2.30 am the taxi refused to let me in, the only part of me that was dry was my shoes & socks & I was carrying them


pmsl thats great, definitely have to go for a night out with you now  :001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> pmsl thats great, definitely have to go for a night put with you now  :001_tt2:


Yeah!!! I am a real waterbaby....I hate this weather


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> pmsl thats great, definitely have to go for a night put with you now  :001_tt2:


sounds like you may get banned from everywhere though , xx


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> This time last year I almost got arrested on a night out in town, there's
> a great big fountain like thing with a wall of running water, like a waterfall &
> all around it there are fountains that pop out of the ground
> I went out for a friend's Birthday, don't do town pubs as a rule :001_tt2:
> I remembered to take my shoes off, but forgot my mobile was in my pocket ut:
> Anyway I went in & played like a child, the weather was just like this, with 2 police officer's looking on ut:
> After a good play until about 2.30 am the taxi refused to let me in, the only part of me that was dry was my shoes & socks & I was carrying them


She did do this!!! She came home and was squelching everywhere!!! 
She had a kebab in one hand and a spade in the other   ut:
Kids will always be kids im afraid :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

I think we all could do with letting our hair down and I've never been banned from anywhere in my life, so I would feel priviliged to be banned with such great company, shows we still have some life left in us x x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> sounds like you may get banned from everywhere though , xx


Nope only the taxi, i waited until i left the pubs :001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> sounds like you may get banned from everywhere though , xx


ecpacially if your there as well :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> She did do this!!! She came home and was squelching everywhere!!!
> She had a kebab in one hand and a spade in the other   ut:
> Kids will always be kids im afraid :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


sounds like a good end to a night out though  , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> sounds like a good end to a night out though  , xx


I had a great night out, but getting soaked was the best bit,
I really do not like this weather (killjoy ain't i ?)


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> ecpacially if your there as well :001_tt2:


hey im a good girl i am  well sort of :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> She did do this!!! She came home and was squelching everywhere!!!
> She had a kebab in one hand and a spade in the other   ut:
> Kids will always be kids im afraid :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


pmsl - that has really made me laugh Kez x x x


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Yeah!!! I am a real waterbaby....I hate this weather


its way too hot for me as well I like it warm but not hot 


kira99 said:


> sounds like you may get banned from everywhere though , xx





DevilDogz said:


> She did do this!!! She came home and was squelching everywhere!!!
> She had a kebab in one hand and a spade in the other   ut:
> Kids will always be kids im afraid :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


ha ha the more I find out about your mother the more I like her lol 



Molly's Mum said:


> I think we all could do with letting our hair down and I've never been banned from anywhere in my life, so I would feel priviliged to be banned with such great company, shows we still have some life left in us x x


me either but it could be fun with you lot  yes I agree we all deserve a good night out, I havent been out for years now


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> sounds like a good end to a night out though  , xx





Molly's Mum said:


> pmsl - that has really made me laugh Kez x x x


does doesnt it kira she could have took me  
LOL Rach its all the truth, you should have seen my face! 
Vixie she is mental..... But knows how to party *nods*


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> hey im a good girl i am  well sort of :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx


haha me too


----------



## crazycrest

DevilDogz said:


> does doesnt it kira she could have took me
> LOL Rach its all the truth, you should have seen my face!


Yep & that's true, she looked shocked first & then disgusted,
me...I was too drunk to care


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> me either but it could be fun with you lot  yes I agree we all deserve a good night out, I havent been out for years now


i havent been out for god knows how long ,
reckon oh is trying to relive his youth with looking to buy sports car ut:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i havent been out for god knows how long ,
> reckon oh is trying to relive his youth with looking to buy sports car ut:, xx


I was out at a friend's a week ago friday gone......still don't remember much,
had to ring the next day & ask if i'd had a row with friend's OH, he & I have
a history of it lol :001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> i havent been out for god knows how long ,
> reckon oh is trying to relive his youth with looking to buy sports car ut:, xx


haha midlife crisis springs to mind, not that I know how old he is lol 

sounds like you need a night out like me lol


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> does doesnt it kira she could have took me
> LOL Rach its all the truth, you should have seen my face!
> Vixie she is mental..... But knows how to party *nods*


sounding better better all the time :yesnod:, xx



crazycrest said:


> Yep & that's true, she looked shocked first & then disgusted,
> me...I was too drunk to care


haha, best way to be :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> I was out at a friend's a week ago friday gone......still don't remember much,
> had to ring the next day & ask if i'd had a row with friend's OH, he & I have
> a history of it lol :001_tt2:


had you lol


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> does doesnt it kira she could have took me
> LOL Rach its all the truth, you should have seen my face!
> Vixie she is mental..... But knows how to party *nods*


haha sounds great  I'm a bit reserved until I have had a few drinks then I change for some reason


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> had you lol


Just for once...No 
Made a refreshing change I can tell ya


----------



## Molly's Mum

Can we all have mid life crisis's doesn't that mean we get toy boys


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> haha sounds great  I'm a bit reserved until I have had a few drinks then I change for some reason


I am only ever reserved in company I don't know....
......Until I am drunk :001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Can we all have mid life crisis's doesn't that mean we get toy boys


Trust you to lower the tone :001_tt2:

Stupid smiley's gone wrong!!!


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I was out at a friend's a week ago friday gone......still don't remember much,
> had to ring the next day & ask if i'd had a row with friend's OH, he & I have
> a history of it lol :001_tt2:


haha sounds like the sort of thing i would do, but i ring and apologise first then ask what i have done , xx



Vixie said:


> haha midlife crisis springs to mind, not that I know how old he is lol
> 
> sounds like you need a night out like me lol


defo a mid-life crisis, but cos he is away all week it will be all mine 
really do think i need a night out :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha sounds like the sort of thing i would do, but i ring and apologise first then ask what i have done , xx
> 
> defo a mid-life crisis, but cos he is away all week it will be all mine
> really do think i need a night out :smilewinkgrin:, xx


LOL I wasn't brave enough, I waited until she text me the next day
& said what a great evening we'd had and how much vodka we drank,
then slipped it in! "hey zo, did chris & i row last night?" 

I did ring once she'd said no lol xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL I wasn't brave enough, I waited until she text me the next day
> & said what a great evening we'd had and how much vodka we drank,
> then slipped it in! "hey zo, did chris & i row last night?"
> 
> I did ring once she'd said no lol xx


i always like to get in first then it sounds as if i really mean it  LOL, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i always like to get in first then it sounds as if i really mean it  LOL, xx


I honestly had no idea lol...I will alway's apologise if I am in the wrong though!
It can only have been a great night, they invited me back the next day, but I had to decline, we drank enough on the friday to last me a year :001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Just for once...No
> Made a refreshing change I can tell ya


haha its always good to me different sometimes lol



Molly's Mum said:


> Can we all have mid life crisis's doesn't that mean we get toy boys


pmsl oh no thanks the OH I have is enough to deal with lol :001_tt2: 


crazycrest said:


> I am only ever reserved in company I don't know....
> ......Until I am drunk :001_tt2:


same here, once I know people properly, they usually wish I was quiet again lol 



kira99 said:


> defo a mid-life crisis, but cos he is away all week it will be all mine
> really do think i need a night out :smilewinkgrin:, xx


thats a good thing then 
yep I want a night out now, all this talk about nights out is making me want one lol



crazycrest said:


> LOL I wasn't brave enough, I waited until she text me the next day
> & said what a great evening we'd had and how much vodka we drank,
> then slipped it in! "hey zo, did chris & i row last night?"
> 
> I did ring once she'd said no lol xx


haha, well at least you were brave enough to text lol


----------



## crazycrest

I will be back...need to go feed the zoo x x x


----------



## Vixie

going to watch ghost whisperer now catch up with you all in an hour if you are still here


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> going to watch ghost whisperer now catch up with you all in an hour if you are still here


probaly will be ,
where has MM gone she is being quiet , xx


----------



## ninja

hmmm looks like i am talking to myself ,
reckon i really must be mad ut: hmy: :lol:, xx


----------



## ninja

ok so i really do seem to have lost the plot ut: ut:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> hmmm looks like i am talking to myself ,
> reckon i really must be mad ut: hmy: :lol:, xx





kira99 said:


> ok so i really do seem to have lost the plot ut: ut:, xx


You said it...I did say back there I was going to feed the zoo 
Am feeding later whilst it's so warm as they're not eating particularly well!


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> You said it...I did say back there I was going to feed the zoo
> Am feeding later whilst it's so warm as they're not eating particularly well!


i did see that was going to feed yours ,
havent fed my 2 yet and its still 17 degrees outside , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i did see that was going to feed yours ,
> havent fed my 2 yet and its still 17 degrees outside , xx


Awful for them isn't it....I usually feed at 8pm, but am leaving until 9
now cos of this weather, they do eat as soon as I get up as well
as the new mum's eating constantly, but any later than 9pm & they start
making a real fuss lol x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Awful for them isn't it....I usually feed at 8pm, but am leaving until 9
> now cos of this weather, they do eat as soon as I get up as well
> as the new mum's eating constantly, but any later than 9pm & they start
> making a real fuss lol x x


gonna feed mine in a few mins,
must be worse for your mums though,
MM seems to have stopped posting also, xx


----------



## ninja

all fed and watered here (myself included well nearly ), xx


----------



## ninja

now have a song going through my head 'bonkers' ut: ut:, xx


----------



## Vixie

hello, I'm back all be it a little later than expected lol


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> hello, I'm back all be it a little later than expected lol


haha this isnt quite what i call 10pm , but welcome back anyway :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Vixie

I never could tell the time properly lol OH decided he actually wanted to watch a film with me, it doesnt happen often so took the opportunity lol

how are you this fine evening lol


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> I never could tell the time properly lol OH decided he actually wanted to watch a film with me, it doesnt happen often so took the opportunity lol
> 
> how are you this fine evening lol


we watched the bikes earlier which is about the only sport we agree on ,

its still to warm here, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all having a great day 

Well her ladyship, not one to do things simply; has now decided she wants to be mother of the year. She has suddenly started feeding the pups all the time, cleaning them and basically being very attentive.... sounds brill; the pups are 3 weeks oldut:ut: So I've cut back on the weaning to twice a day and letting Molly Moo do her thing. I will never understand what goes through her head 

Some more pics.... well it is Monday 
Mummy & Sammy having some girl time....








Sammy posing








hehe... play time









Lots of love 
Rach x x


----------



## kayz

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## crazycrest

Well what can I say......absolutely adorable MM x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope you are all having a great day
> 
> Well her ladyship, not one to do things simply; has now decided she wants to be mother of the year. She has suddenly started feeding the pups all the time, cleaning them and basically being very attentive.... sounds brill; the pups are 3 weeks oldut:ut: So I've cut back on the weaning to twice a day and letting Molly Moo do her thing. I will never understand what goes through her head
> 
> Some more pics.... well it is Monday
> Mummy & Sammy having some girl time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy posing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe... play time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of love
> Rach x x


Good afternoon ,

lovely pics MM its the first ones i have seen where they arent asleep i think , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Well what can I say......absolutely adorable MM x x x


aww thanks Mrs, I know I am totally biased but they are soooo gorgeous and they seem to love me :001_wub::001_wub: They run to me now 

How are you today x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> Good afternoon ,
> 
> lovely pics MM its the first ones i have seen where they arent asleep i think , xx


Naught Ninja!!! They are always awake... trust me  How are you today sweetie x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Naught Ninja!!! They are always awake... trust me  How are you today sweetie x x


i am dry now but was soaked through , 
its been pouring it down and although it has slowed now there is still thunder rolling around , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> aww thanks Mrs, I know I am totally biased but they are soooo gorgeous and they seem to love me :001_wub::001_wub: They run to me now
> 
> How are you today x x





kira99 said:


> i am dry now but was soaked through ,
> its been pouring it down and although it has slowed now there is still thunder rolling around , xx


Hehe clever babies...you're doing great x x x

Allo ninja, it's gonna rain here soon yay x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hehe clever babies...you're doing great x x x
> 
> Allo ninja, it's gonna rain here soon yay x x


hi CC ,
i thought of you when i was getting soaked lol ,

my staffy is scared stiff of thunder so is a quivering wreck at the min , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

we have got rain and thunder in the back ground, Molly is not impressed with the noise x x x


----------



## kerrybramble

awww they are gorgeous! my babies only just starting to spend a few mins playing after hours of sleep lol!


----------



## Molly's Mum

kerrybramble said:


> awww they are gorgeous! my babies only just starting to spend a few mins playing after hours of sleep lol!


Thanks Kerry, I'm pleased things are going well for you x x x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> hi CC ,
> i thought of you when i was getting soaked lol ,
> 
> my staffy is scared stiff of thunder so is a quivering wreck at the min , xx





Molly's Mum said:


> we have got rain and thunder in the back ground, Molly is not impressed with the noise x x x





kerrybramble said:


> awww they are gorgeous! my babies only just starting to spend a few mins playing after hours of sleep lol!


Thanks for thinking of me, it is raining a little here, but not much 
Mine don't like it much, but soon settle down x x

Sound's like you're all doing well Kerry x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Thanks for thinking of me, it is raining a little here, but not much
> Mine don't like it much, but soon settle down x x
> 
> Sound's like you're all doing well Kerry x x


yeah but i was thinking of your night out  :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> yeah but i was thinking of your night out  :001_tt2:, xx


Oh cool, it was the best night ever, you'd have loved it :001_tt2:


----------



## kerrybramble

thanks, just still can't believe they are all so healthy!


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Oh cool, it was the best night ever, you'd have loved it :001_tt2:


LOL thats what worries me i probaly would  , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> LOL thats what worries me i probaly would  , xx


Don't worry....Be Happy 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Don't worry....Be Happy
> x x x


always am ,
where did MM go , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> always am ,
> where did MM go , xx


Good to hear 
MM is about somewhere still x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Good to hear
> MM is about somewhere still x x x


thought she had run off cos i got here :smilewinkgrin:,

peaceful night for me tonight, oh back at work and son on a sleep over :thumbup:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> thought she had run off cos i got here :smilewinkgrin:,
> 
> peaceful night for me tonight, oh back at work and son on a sleep over :thumbup:, xx


Nah...she is just busying somewhere else 

Oh cool....I need some peace & quiet too


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Nah...she is just busying somewhere else
> 
> Oh cool....I need some peace & quiet too


you got no chance of that you have got kerry :001_tt2::001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> you got no chance of that you have got kerry :001_tt2::001_tt2:, xx


Blimmin tell me about it...I went to bed around 3 am, Kerry was
still about at 5 am....she can chat man x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Blimmin tell me about it...I went to bed around 3 am, Kerry was
> still about at 5 am....she can chat man x x x


i saw she was still on comp at silly oclock ut:, xx


----------



## Hb-mini

Hi ladies!!! * big wave!!*

Im back....all well!? xx


----------



## ninja

Hb-mini said:


> Hi ladies!!! * big wave!!*
> 
> Im back....all well!? xx


welcome back, did you have a good day on saturday , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Evening.....

Well another day nearly over in the mad world of puppies 

The squinchers are really finding their feet now, playing around loads now and all developing their own personalities. I love them each & everyone of them.....

This pic was feeding time earlier, believe it or not there was a dish under those hungry bodies.










x x


----------



## crazycrest

Hb-mini said:


> Hi ladies!!! * big wave!!*
> 
> Im back....all well!? xx





Molly's Mum said:


> Evening.....
> 
> Well another day nearly over in the mad world of puppies
> 
> The squinchers are really finding their feet now, playing around loads now and all developing their own personalities. I love them each & everyone of them.....
> 
> This pic was feeding time earlier, believe it or not there was a dish under those hungry bodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x x


Welcome back Hannah & congratulation's x x x

Great pics again MM, I love these pupdates 

How much food is in that bowl ???


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Welcome back Hannah & congratulation's x x x
> 
> Great pics again MM, I love these pupdates
> 
> How much food is in that bowl ???


I can feel a telling off coming, in what way do you mean how much food


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I can feel a telling off coming, in what way do you mean how much food


LOL Well if you feel a telling off is in order you already know
that there's too much food in the bowl x x x:001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL Well if you feel a telling off is in order you already know
> that there's too much food in the bowl x x x:001_tt2:


 I am in the dog house 

That was bowl number 1 with 5 pups there was another bowl for the other 2, then they sort of swapped over and ate it all up..... the are very hungry squinchers 

I've been using 3 large handfulls of dry kibble ?????

Naughty Molly's Mummy, please don't say the runny poo's are coming back


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I am in the dog house
> 
> That was bowl number 1 with 5 pups there was another bowl for the other 2, then they sort of swapped over and ate it all up..... the are very hungry squinchers
> 
> I've been using 3 large handfulls of dry kibble ?????
> 
> Naughty Molly's Mummy, please don't say the runny poo's are coming back


Oh my word...would you please stop overfeeding those squincher's! 
They are 3.5 week's not 6 week's old lol 

Just kibble or are you adding Milk again ???

I hope not, that's why I said gradually start them back on it hmy:

I do love ya MM x x x


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> LOL Well if you feel a telling off is in order you already know
> that there's too much food in the bowl x x x:001_tt2:


Evening ladies! Rach they're lush! They look so strong and healthy! Just finished feeding n cleaning my lot! Eastenders gd tonite-u watching it? xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Oh my word...would you please stop overfeeding those squincher's!
> They are 3.5 week's not 6 week's old lol
> 
> Just kibble or are you adding Milk again ???
> 
> I hope not, that's why I said gradually start them back on it hmy:
> 
> I do love ya MM x x x


Would I add milk now come on :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Nope just kibble & water, only 2 meals a day ..... they do scoff the lot though and go searching for more, but I am showing total restrait and not giving in to those pleading eyes and empty tummy's :001_tt2::001_tt2:

xx xx xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Evening ladies! Rach they're lush! They look so strong and healthy! Just finished feeding n cleaning my lot! Eastenders gd tonite-u watching it? xx


Hiya Alex, thank you. No Eastenders for me hun, not really into tv that much... I'm a reader x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Would I add milk now come on :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Nope just kibble & water, only 2 meals a day ..... they do scoff the lot though and go searching for more, but I am showing total restrait and not giving in to those pleading eyes and empty tummy's :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> xx xx xx


OMG them puppies! They are greedy squincher's :001_tt2:
Empty tummies...my fat bac**ide x x x


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> OMG them puppies! They are greedy squincher's :001_tt2:
> Empty tummies...my fat bac**ide x x x


Hiya, well am I over feeding my lot - I'm feeding them 4 meals a day! They're little porkers! 
I used to read alot when I was younger - now it's just heat magazine and the book of the bitch! lol! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> OMG them puppies! They are greedy squincher's :001_tt2:
> Empty tummies...my fat bac**ide x x x


They have  They are starving little squinchers, can't you tell, poor deprived little mites:001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, well am I over feeding my lot - I'm feeding them 4 meals a day! They're little porkers!
> I used to read alot when I was younger - now it's just heat magazine and the book of the bitch! lol! xx


How are they all hun??


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> They have  They are starving little squinchers, can't you tell, poor deprived little mites:001_tt2::001_tt2:


Hmmm you're telling me pork -pies again ain't ya :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Hmmm you're telling me pork -pies again ain't ya :001_tt2:


How rude :001_tt2::001_tt2: Now would I be telling fibs about my poor little babies being starving hungry?? How could you think such a thing

They are happy, content little porkers & I love them sooo much x x


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> How are they all hun??


They're getting bigger everyday!I love em all so much! Do u think I'm feeding them to much then?They're on the same food as yours, they have 2 handfulls each in 3 bowls- 4 times a day, thanx xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> How rude :001_tt2::001_tt2: Now would I be telling fibs about my poor little babies being starving hungry?? How could you think such a thing
> 
> They are happy, content little porkers & I love them sooo much x x


Mmmmmm I will get back to you on that one

I would honestly never have guessed :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Evening.....
> 
> Well another day nearly over in the mad world of puppies
> 
> The squinchers are really finding their feet now, playing around loads now and all developing their own personalities. I love them each & everyone of them.....
> 
> This pic was feeding time earlier, believe it or not there was a dish under those hungry bodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x x


nice piccys MM ,

thats 2 lots of awake pics in one day , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> They're getting bigger everyday!I love em all so much! Do u think I'm feeding them to much then?They're on the same food as yours, they have 2 handfulls each in 3 bowls- 4 times a day, thanx xx


Mine are on Arden Grange Weaning Puppy; if they seem find hun then you are obviously doing it right. Are you regretting not keeping one x x



crazycrest said:


> Mmmmmm I will get back to you on that one
> 
> I would honestly never have guessed :smilewinkgrin:


pmsl....

How are your bunch tonight & my jabbering girl Kez?? The day I can't hear her in the background, I will be worried something is wrong lol x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Mine are on Arden Grange Weaning Puppy; if they seem find hun then you are obviously doing it right. Are you regretting not keeping one x x
> 
> pmsl....
> 
> How are your bunch tonight & my jabbering girl Kez?? The day I can't hear her in the background, I will be worried something is wrong lol x x


We are all good thank you, Kez is jabbering on the phone to DT :001_tt2:


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Mine are on Arden Grange Weaning Puppy; if they seem find hun then you are obviously doing it right. Are you regretting not keeping one x x
> 
> pmsl....
> 
> How are your bunch tonight & my jabbering girl Kez?? The day I can't hear her in the background, I will be worried something is wrong lol x x


Yes I really wanna keep my lil favourite girlie (Mitzi) She's the smallest and the cutest! Here's a little video of her! If I had the space I wld  xx YouTube - Mitzi Girl !!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> nice piccys MM ,
> 
> thats 2 lots of awake pics in one day , xx


Hiya hun keep telling you they are always awake, although I've been told off and officially in the DOG HOUSE, I've been over feeding them  x x



kiera09 said:


> Yes I really wanna keep my lil favourite girlie (Mitzi) She's the smallest and the cutest! Here's a little video of her! If I had the space I wld  xx YouTube - Mitzi Girl !!!


 she is gorgeous, just had a look, go on Alex keep her you may always regret it, I could not imagine not keeping one, that was one of the main reasons for having the litter. Do you think you will breed again x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya hun keep telling you they are always awake, although I've been told off and officially in the DOG HOUSE, I've been over feeding them  x x
> 
> i did read that but thought i would wait untill you had your telling off before i posted anything , xx
> 
> she is gorgeous, just had a look, go on Alex keep her you may always regret it, I could not imagine not keeping one, that was one of the main reasons for having the litter. Do you think you will breed again x x


i have also just looked alex , i think you should keep her , xx


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya hun keep telling you they are always awake, although I've been told off and officially in the DOG HOUSE, I've been over feeding them  x x
> 
> she is gorgeous, just had a look, go on Alex keep her you may always regret it, I could not imagine not keeping one, that was one of the main reasons for having the litter. Do you think you will breed again x x


I dunno, It's gunna break my heart wen they're all gone  I've got Lou-lou for 13 weeks  Her new owners have already booked a holiday so I'm keeping her till then, It's hard work init! Worth every second though! :001_wub: xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Yes I really wanna keep my lil favourite girlie (Mitzi) She's the smallest and the cutest! Here's a little video of her! If I had the space I wld  xx YouTube - Mitzi Girl !!!


Aww bless her...I pm'd you before Alex, did you get it :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> i have also just looked alex , i think you should keep her , xx


Unfortunately she's bin reserved since she was in the womb! Her new owners promised to send me regular pics and vids, I'll proberly never see her again though, they live 4 hours away  xx


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> Aww bless her...I pm'd you before Alex, did you get it :smilewinkgrin:


Hiya, No sorry, no new messages? Did u mean on my profile? I'll look now xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, No sorry, no new messages? Did u mean on my profile? I'll look now xx


Nope a pm x


----------



## Molly's Mum

It's all gone quiet, am I here on my own????


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> It's all gone quiet, am I here on my own????


nope im still here , 
just thought you were pming each other :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> It's all gone quiet, am I here on my own????


Errrrr nope I am still here x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> nope im still here ,
> just thought you were pming each other :smilewinkgrin:, xx





crazycrest said:


> Errrrr nope I am still here x x x


Nope was talking to Alex but she's suddenly upped & gone, I've got the pups out so that's why it's taking me a while to answer x x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> nope im still here ,
> just thought you were pming each other :smilewinkgrin:, xx


The cheek of it...I haven't sent a pm all evening :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

well its nice and piecefull in my house tonight , 
well sort of ,
music blasting to drown out any sound of thunder that may still be about , 
1 dog asleep in kitchen the other has got himself tucked up in my bed ,
oh at work and son on a sleep over :thumbup:,
im loving it , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> well its nice and piecefull in my house tonight ,
> well sort of ,
> music blasting to drown out any sound of thunder that may still be about ,
> 1 dog asleep in kitchen the other has got himself tucked up in my bed ,
> oh at work and son on a sleep over :thumbup:,
> im loving it , xx


Fantastic....enjoy your evening ninja  xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> The cheek of it...I haven't sent a pm all evening :001_tt2:


just thought that cos everyone had stopped talking ,
dont want people thinking im mad by starting to talk to myself ut:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> just thought that cos everyone had stopped talking ,
> dont want people thinking im mad by starting to talk to myself ut:, xx


hehe it's a bit late for that honey, we already know you are the maddest of us all....:001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> just thought that cos everyone had stopped talking ,
> dont want people thinking im mad by starting to talk to myself ut:, xx


Sorry I like it when you chat to yourself,
it makes me giggle :001_tt2:ut::001_tt2:


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> Nope a pm x


No message sorry, cld u send it again if u dnt mind! xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> No message sorry, cld u send it again if u dnt mind! xx


Hey that's wierd...I will go forward it x


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> just thought that cos everyone had stopped talking ,
> dont want people thinking im mad by starting to talk to myself ut:, xx


Hiya Ninja, I'm sure u were talking to your self last nite?! First sign of madness apparently!  xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Right girls if you promise not the take the p***, I need to ask a question??

What are those green things in the right hand corner


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> No message sorry, cld u send it again if u dnt mind! xx





crazycrest said:


> Hey that's wierd...I will go forward it x


Pm forwarded, i dunno if it will tell you the time of the original, but
I sent it yesterday x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> hehe it's a bit late for that honey, we already know you are the maddest of us all....:001_tt2::001_tt2:


 you dont really think that surely after what CC said last night about what she is like when she goes out :001_tt2:, xx



crazycrest said:


> Sorry I like it when you chat to yourself,
> it makes me giggle :001_tt2:ut::001_tt2:


haha on another forum a while ago i was the only one up in the middle of the night and i had a brill convo with myself ut:,
hmmm maybe i should tell you that really ut:ut:,
i like my own company cos im such a nice person lol :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Right girls if you promise not the take the p***, I need to ask a question??
> 
> What are those green things in the right hand corner


bogies :001_tt2: LOL, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> you dont really think that surely after what CC said last night about what she is like when she goes out :001_tt2:, xx
> 
> haha on another forum a while ago i was the only one up in the middle of the night and i had a brill convo with myself ut:,
> hmmm maybe i should tell you that really ut:ut:,
> i like my own company cos im such a nice person lol :smilewinkgrin:, xx


ok now I am starting to get worried about you, you have really lost the plot Ninja, I still luv ya though :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Right girls if you promise not the take the p***, I need to ask a question??
> 
> What are those green things in the right hand corner


its your rep or green blobs as some call them, 
for every 100 reps you get you get another blob on your wall, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> you dont really think that surely after what CC said last night about what she is like when she goes out :001_tt2:, xx
> 
> haha on another forum a while ago i was the only one up in the middle of the night and i had a brill convo with myself ut:,
> hmmm maybe i should tell you that really ut:ut:,
> i like my own company cos im such a nice person lol :smilewinkgrin:, xx


Ha & you call me strange!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> you dont really think that surely after what CC said last night about what she is like when she goes out :001_tt2:, xx
> 
> haha on another forum a while ago i was the only one up in the middle of the night and i had a brill convo with myself ut:,
> hmmm maybe i should tell you that really ut:ut:,
> i like my own company cos im such a nice person lol :smilewinkgrin:, xx


LMAO! U are  xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> ok now I am starting to get worried about you, you have really lost the plot Ninja, I still luv ya though :001_tt2::001_tt2:





crazycrest said:


> Ha & you call me strange!!! :001_tt2:





kiera09 said:


> LMAO! U are  xx


ooops have i upset you all its gone quiet , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> ooops have i upset you all its gone quiet , xx


no still here hun, I doubt you have ever upset anyone in your life, you are far too nice


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> ooops have i upset you all its gone quiet , xx





Molly's Mum said:


> no still here hun, I doubt you have ever upset anyone in your life, you are far too nice


Nope we are still here lol xx
You couldn't...could ya??? xxx


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> ooops have i upset you all its gone quiet , xx


LOL! Who u,never! U must be very popular with all ur green blobs! lol!
I gotta jump in my bath, c u all 2moro, Nite nite xx


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> LOL! Who u,never! U must be very popular with all ur green blobs! lol!
> I gotta jump in my bath, c u all 2moro, Nite nite xx


nite nite alex,
sweet dreams, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> LOL! Who u,never! U must be very popular with all ur green blobs! lol!
> I gotta jump in my bath, c u all 2moro, Nite nite xx


Bye...enjoy ya bubbles


----------



## ninja

really do wonder on how people see on here ,
the other night CC asked if i swore and last night DD asked the same hmy:,
when i asked DD why she thought i did she said i seemed like the sort that would , 
not that it bothers me just wonder thats all , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> really do wonder on how people see on here ,
> the other night CC asked if i swore and last night DD asked the same hmy:,
> when i asked DD why she thought i did she said i seemed like the sort that would ,
> not that it bothers me just wonder thats all , xx


I asked because I swore, it just comes naturally 
DD will have asked cos although she doesn't swear in front of me
she will have done so in a private chat had you done too lol,
either that or she didn't believe me when I told her you didn't xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I asked because I swore, it just comes naturally
> DD will have asked cos although she doesn't swear in front of me
> she will have done so in a private chat had you done too lol,
> either that or she didn't believe me when I told her you didn't xx


most people i know do swear even oh although he never does at home,
i really dont not even in pm's,
thats what i mean she really thought that i did,
oh well i will have to meet a few peeps just to show that i only talk the same as i type , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> most people i know do swear even oh although he never does at home,
> i really dont not even in pm's,
> thats what i mean she really thought that i did,
> oh well i will have to meet a few peeps just to show that i only talk the same as i type , xx


LOL it makes no difference really, I would just try to
curb my language around you, the only other person
I know that doesn't swear is my mum x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL it makes no difference really, I would just try to
> curb my language around you, the only other person
> I know that doesn't swear is my mum x x x


it really doesnt bother me i just dont thats all ,
my mum and dad both swear, in fact i think i only know of one other person who doesnt swear :smilewinkgrin:,
where has MM gone, does she swear, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> it really doesnt bother me i just dont thats all ,
> my mum and dad both swear, in fact i think i only know of one other person who doesnt swear :smilewinkgrin:,
> where has MM gone, does she swear, xx


of course I don't, I'm a little angel me


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> of course I don't, I'm a little angel me


and you expect me to believe that :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> it really doesnt bother me i just dont thats all ,
> my mum and dad both swear, in fact i think i only know of one other person who doesnt swear :smilewinkgrin:,
> where has MM gone, does she swear, xx





Molly's Mum said:


> of course I don't, I'm a little angel me


MM swear...I dunno...I think she might


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> and you expect me to believe that :001_tt2:, xx





crazycrest said:


> MM swear...I dunno...I think she might


OF COURSE!!! and why wouldn't you.... explain Ninja

Excuse me Mrs.... what gave you the idea that I may swear..... totally angelic x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> OF COURSE!!! and why wouldn't you.... explain Ninja
> 
> Excuse me Mrs.... what gave you the idea that I may swear..... totally angelic x x


LOL 

I am finding being a fibber very difficult MM...sorry hmy:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL
> 
> I am finding being a fibber very difficult MM...sorry hmy:


Well I never did.......

You have such the wrong opinion of me Mrs, a dizzy angelic blonde me :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well I never did.......
> 
> You have such the wrong opinion of me Mrs, a dizzy angelic blonde me :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Well you can tell lies all ya want....ninja she is an old....

Fishwife


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> OF COURSE!!! and why wouldn't you.... explain Ninja
> 
> Excuse me Mrs.... what gave you the idea that I may swear..... totally angelic x x


twas the angel part i was finding hard to believe :001_tt2: , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Well you can tell lies all ya want....ninja she is an old....
> 
> Fishwife





kira99 said:


> twas the angel part i was finding hard to believe :001_tt2: , xx


you are both very, very bad:001_tt2::001_tt2:

I have to polish my wings & halo every night, a FISHWIFE - how rude, I am moritified :crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> you are both very, very bad:001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> I have to polish my wings & halo every night, a FISHWIFE - how rude, I am moritified :crying::crying::crying::crying:


Flamin cherub ...get down off ya cloud x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Tell you what girls, tonight has been a good night, you both make me smile.... thank you xxxxxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Tell you what girls, tonight has been a good night, you both make me smile.... thank you xxxxxx


Likewise my lovely...thank you too x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

well my lovely friends that is me all laughed out tonight, I am tired and still have a few things to sort, so going to say goodnight to you both. It's been a blast.
Lots of love 
xx xx xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> you are both very, very bad:001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> I have to polish my wings & halo every night, a FISHWIFE - how rude, I am moritified :crying::crying::crying::crying:


what you mean you dont have somebody to do it for you  , xx



Molly's Mum said:


> Tell you what girls, tonight has been a good night, you both make me smile.... thank you xxxxxx


i have enjoyed tonight also , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> well my lovely friends that is me all laughed out tonight, I am tired and still have a few things to sort, so going to say goodnight to you both. It's been a blast.
> Lots of love
> xx xx xx


Yep another funtastic evening...thanks ladies x x x

lots of love back...sweet deams MM x x x


----------



## ninja

nite nite rach,
sweet dreams ,
speak tomorrow, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> nite nite rach,
> sweet dreams ,
> speak tomorrow, xx


You not having an early night seeing as you got the 
house to yourself & the pooches x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> You not having an early night seeing as you got the
> house to yourself & the pooches x x x


haha me an early night dont think so , 
its not even as if i watch tv , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha me an early night dont think so ,
> its not even as if i watch tv , xx


Haha thought not :001_tt2:

Not anything at all on Tv...I don't really watch it either x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Haha thought not :001_tt2:
> 
> Not anything at all on Tv...I don't really watch it either x x


we have sky in the room and freeview in kitchen and bedrooms and only ever really watch the news in a morning and odd animal programme on an evening, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> we have sky in the room and freeview in kitchen and bedrooms and only ever really watch the news in a morning and odd animal programme on an evening, xx


Well I only have one tv in the house, it's in the living room & the only person to watch tv at all in the house is my youngest x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well I only have one tv in the house, it's in the living room & the only person to watch tv at all in the house is my youngest x x


probaly not a bad idea one having 1 tv , 
reckon i only pay for sky so son can watch simpsons ,
how old is your youngest?, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> probaly not a bad idea one having 1 tv ,
> reckon i only pay for sky so son can watch simpsons ,
> how old is your youngest?, xx


LOL my youngest will be 14 September,,,she also likes the Simpsons!
Doh that drives me nut's...that & family guy hmy:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL my youngest will be 14 September,,,she also likes the Simpsons!
> Doh that drives me nut's...that & family guy hmy:


i avoid watching them although do get to hear some of the sayings from son or his mates ,
i always just sit in conservatory as against going into the room, in saying that i am still sat in conservatory now and i dont need to LOL, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i avoid watching them although do get to hear some of the sayings from son or his mates ,
> i always just sit in conservatory as against going into the room, in saying that i am still sat in conservatory now and i dont need to LOL, xx


I try to avoid it too, but tv is in same room as pc


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I try to avoid it too, but tv is in same room as pc


haha the beauty of a laptop ,
it goes where i go well apart from on holiday , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha the beauty of a laptop ,
> it goes where i go well apart from on holiday , xx


LOL I can't do laptops, need something a little more robust :001_tt2:

You away on holiday this year x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL I can't do laptops, need something a little more robust :001_tt2:
> 
> You away on holiday this year x


i would be lost without my laptop now ,

we normally go twice a year but looks like we are only going to get once this year , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha the beauty of a laptop ,
> it goes where i go well apart from on holiday , xx





kira99 said:


> i would be lost without my laptop now ,
> 
> we normally go twice a year but looks like we are only going to get once this year , xx


So would kez lol, I don't like them at all :blushing:

Aww never mind ninja...alway's next year! Where you off to? x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> So would kez lol, I don't like them at all :blushing:
> 
> Aww never mind ninja...alway's next year! Where you off to? x


always go to greek islands , 
think it will get harder next year with son being in high school, 
not booked anything yet ,
hopefully we can move to greece when he finishes school , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> always go to greek islands ,
> think it will get harder next year with son being in high school,
> not booked anything yet ,
> hopefully we can move to greece when he finishes school , xx


Lovely...alway's the same one?
It is more difficult I guess as they get older!

Move to Greece...oh no much too warm


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Lovely...alway's the same one?
> It is more difficult I guess as they get older!
> 
> Move to Greece...oh no much too warm


no nearly always try different ones although we have been to zante 3 times and kefalonia twice, kefalonia has been the best up to now ,

its a different warm though not like here , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> no nearly always try different ones although we have been to zante 3 times and kefalonia twice, kefalonia has been the best up to now ,
> 
> its a different warm though not like here , xx


Well my lovely ninja...you can keep your warm greek islands...
.....I will stay here & enjoy the british weather,
thunderstorms and all x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well my lovely ninja...you can keep your warm greek islands...
> .....I will stay here & enjoy the british weather,
> thunderstorms and all x x


haha so you wouldnt fancy a holiday over there even in their winter ,
its to unpredictable (sp) here though , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha so you wouldnt fancy a holiday over there even in their winter ,
> its to unpredictable (sp) here though , xx


No thank you...I will just stay here lol 

I don't mind unpredictable at all, except when it's hot :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> No thank you...I will just stay here lol
> 
> I don't mind unpredictable at all, except when it's hot :001_tt2:


being suddenly hot is part of its unpredictabilty ,

have you ever reread through this thread? , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> being suddenly hot is part of its unpredictabilty ,
> 
> have you ever reread through this thread? , xx


I don't ever remember it being as hot as it has been the last week 

Yes I have re read the entire thread a couple of times...mad isn't it


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I don't ever remember it being as hot as it has been the last week
> 
> Yes I have re read the entire thread a couple of times...mad isn't it


blimey you have got a bad memory :001_tt2:,

i started to re-read it this morning , 
only got to page 60 something though, although i can remember the last few days  lol,
it was getting totaly mad at the point i got to though ut:,
god knows what others think hmy:, 
well apart from the fact you are totaly bonkers that is ut: :001_tt2::001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> blimey you have got a bad memory :001_tt2:,
> 
> i started to re-read it this morning ,
> only got to page 60 something though, although i can remember the last few days  lol,
> it was getting totaly mad at the point i got to though ut:,
> god knows what others think hmy:,
> well apart from the fact you are totaly bonkers that is ut: :001_tt2::001_tt2:, xx


Told you my memory was crap!!!

It makes for great reading lol...and I am not the only mad one haha :001_tt2:

Who cares what other's think xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Told you my memory was crap!!!
> 
> It makes for great reading lol...and I am not the only mad one haha :001_tt2:
> 
> Who cares what other's think xx


it was fun reading it although i reckon my dogs may think i have gone mad cos i was laughing for real at some of it ,

MM's posts have changed sooo much since her first one ,
ermmm from what i read you are the worst :001_tt2:

i really dont care what other think i am enjoying this thread, well the talking to you lot i guess , 
and to think i was about to leave here not so long ago , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> it was fun reading it although i reckon my dogs may think i have gone mad cos i was laughing for real at some of it ,
> 
> MM's posts have changed sooo much since her first one ,
> ermmm from what i read you are the worst :001_tt2:
> 
> i really dont care what other think i am enjoying this thread, well the talking to you lot i guess ,
> and to think i was about to leave here not so long ago , xx


I have done exactly the same while reading back lol 
The kids & dogs look at me like i am quite crazy 

It's funny you should say that, I told MM just a couple of days ago
that I have wanted to bring her first post to here & comment about
how so not shy she is now too lol :smilewinkgrin:

I don't know if i'm the worst, it wouldn't surprise me though :001_tt2:

I love it here too, there are just a few of us involved & it work's
really well, I don't go far from here, just an odd post elsewhere
very occasionally hmy:

It has been a real eye opener getting to know each other, like I said,
glad you didn't leave x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I have done exactly the same while reading back lol
> The kids & dogs look at me like i am quite crazy
> 
> It's funny you should say that, I told MM just a couple of days ago
> that I have wanted to bring her first post to here & comment about
> how so not shy she is now too lol :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> I don't know if i'm the worst, it wouldn't surprise me though :001_tt2:
> 
> I love it here too, there are just a few of us involved & it work's
> really well, I don't go far from here, just an odd post elsewhere
> very occasionally hmy:
> 
> It has been a real eye opener getting to know each other, like I said,
> glad you didn't leave x x x


blimey you nearly did an essay there 
really do think you are crazy :thumbup1:

yep do think you are the worst :001_tt2:,

i do really enjoy being on this thread and dont post much elsewhere, really cant be arsed with the hassle that follows ,

an eye opener but nice and fun, pleased i didnt leave but was very close to going, but then what would you have done without me , 
yeah ok you would have probaly/maybe been slightly more sane lol hmy: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> blimey you nearly did an essay there
> really do think you are crazy :thumbup1:
> 
> yep do think you are the worst :001_tt2:,
> 
> i do really enjoy being on this thread and dont post much elsewhere, really cant be arsed with the hassle that follows ,
> 
> an eye opener but nice and fun, pleased i didnt leave but was very close to going, but then what would you have done without me ,
> yeah ok you would have probaly/maybe been slightly more sane lol hmy: :001_tt2:, xx


Hmmm and you are following in my footsteps lady...blimmin essay!!! 

We have agreed on most thing's, but I actually believe you are the maddest,
I do eventually go to bed haha!! I don't talk to myself either :001_tt2:

Yep it's been great fun & I will stay here, 'tis the best place for fun :ciappa:

I would probably have slept a bit more without you :smilewinkgrin:
But I am not complaining lol & I doubt I would have been any more sane x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hmmm and you are following in my footsteps lady...blimmin essay!!!
> 
> We have agreed on most thing's, but I actually believe you are the maddest,
> I do eventually go to bed haha!! I don't talk to myself either :001_tt2:
> 
> Yep it's been great fun & I will stay here, 'tis the best place for fun :ciappa:
> 
> I would probably have slept a bit more without you :smilewinkgrin:
> But I am not complaining lol & I doubt I would have been any more sane x x x


i had to reply to what you said ,

me the maddest who went to bed first last night :001_tt2:,
as for talking to myself well i am a nice person (well i think so anyway although maybe slightly biased) :smilewinkgrin:
sleep cant be good for you  just look at me  LOL, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i had to reply to what you said ,
> 
> me the maddest who went to bed first last night :001_tt2:,
> as for talking to myself well i am a nice person (well i think so anyway although maybe slightly biased) :smilewinkgrin:
> sleep cant be good for you  just look at me  LOL, xxx


See you are really the maddest-baddest ninja 
You are a nice person (agreed) I wouldn't speak with you
if I thought any different lol :thumbup:
Sleep is good for me, I couldn't live on the amount you get :blushing:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> See you are really the maddest-baddest ninja
> You are a nice person (agreed) I wouldn't speak with you
> if I thought any different lol :thumbup:
> Sleep is good for me, I couldn't live on the amount you get :blushing:


but you wouldnt be without me :001_tt2:
i really do try to be nice, well dont really try cos this is just me, i am as i am :001_tt2:, i had to drop out of chat last night (ask kerry) cos of somebody winds me up the wrong way ,
i must get enough sleep for me  i think, other wise i wouldnt be able to do what i do hmy:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> but you wouldnt be without me :001_tt2:
> i really do try to be nice, well dont really try cos this is just me, i am as i am :001_tt2:, i had to drop out of chat last night (ask kerry) cos of somebody winds me up the wrong way ,
> i must get enough sleep for me  i think, other wise i wouldnt be able to do what i do hmy:, xx


Nope that's right...our ninja belong's here!
Kez did mention it today actually, just ignore :smilewinkgrin:

You don't have to try & do what comes naturally...you are nice xxx

Well you don't get enough sleep for me :blushing:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Nope that's right...our ninja belong's here!
> Kez did mention it today actually, just ignore :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> You don't have to try & do what comes naturally...you are nice xxx
> 
> Well you don't get enough sleep for me :blushing:


very few wind me up although had a few probs lately with somebody my everyday life just lately  but that seems to be sorted ,

not sure how much sleep is enough anymore  , xx

ps. that took me ages cos i kept deleting things i had written that didnt need to be an open forum hmy: lol, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> very few wind me up although had a few probs lately with somebody my everyday life just lately  but that seems to be sorted ,
> 
> not sure how much sleep is enough anymore  , xx
> 
> ps. that took me ages cos i kept deleting things i had written that didnt need to be an open forum hmy: lol, xx


Blimey....that was ages, but I know what you mean :smilewinkgrin:

I try not letting anybody get to me ever, usually all is good 

Glad you got whatever it was sorted x x x

I am away to my sofa to sleep ninja...goodnight & speak soon!
Sleep well & sweet dreams xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Blimey....that was ages, but I know what you mean :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> I try not letting anybody get to me ever, usually all is good
> 
> Glad you got whatever it was sorted x x x
> 
> I am away to my sofa to sleep ninja...goodnight & speak soon!
> Sleep well & sweet dreams xxx


nite nite CC,
sweet dreams,
sleep well ,
talk tomorrow , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> nite nite CC,
> sweet dreams,
> sleep well ,
> talk tomorrow , xx


Thanks you too x x x
W e have maneged to do 4 pages all by ourselves haha xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Thanks you too x x x
> W e have maneged to do 4 pages all by ourselves haha xxx


well it will give MM something to read when she comes on here  :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Thanks you too x x x
> W e have maneged to do 4 pages all by ourselves haha xxx


hmmm was just wondering if i can do a few more posts just to push it into the next page so that MM has more to catch up on :idea: ut:, xx


----------



## ninja

kira99 said:


> hmmm was just wondering if i can do a few more posts just to push it into the next page so that MM has more to catch up on :idea: ut:, xx


of course you can what ya on about ,
you talk rubbish most of the time so why stop now :devil:, xx


----------



## ninja

kira99 said:


> of course you can what ya on about ,
> you talk rubbish most of the time so why stop now :devil:, xx


what do ya mean i dont talk rubbish do i  ,
i thought i talked a bit of sense sometimes hmy: :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## ninja

kira99 said:


> what do ya mean i dont talk rubbish do i  ,
> i thought i talked a bit of sense sometimes hmy: :smilewinkgrin:, xx


well yes to be honest you do talk rubbish most of the time :001_tt2::001_tt2:,
no sorry not much sense at all but keep trying maybe you will get there in the end :devil: ut:, xx


----------



## ninja

HAHA i think that is enough for tonight ut:ut:,
will do some more another night if MM doesnt get me banned from here  :001_tt2::001_tt2:, xx


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> HAHA i think that is enough for tonight ut:ut:,
> will do some more another night if MM doesnt get me banned from here  :001_tt2::001_tt2:, xx


Morning girls! U do sum talking I'll give u that! nearly 10 pages!  Took me ages to read through! xx
P.S- My bath was lovely n bubbly! xx


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Morning girls! U do sum talking I'll give u that! nearly 10 pages!  Took me ages to read through! xx
> P.S- My bath was lovely n bubbly! xx


morning Alex ,
it wasnt me doing all the talking i went to bed early ,
i have some sort of gremlin in my comp that keeps posting for me hmy:,
vixie has the same problem at times :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

OMG..... I leave this thread for a couple of hours and the noitorous CC & Ninja; jabber on & on & on. Then, the maddest girl of them all decides in the wee small hours to talk to herself ut:ut: 

To all you who pass by for a friendly chat & read, please believe this is not the norm..... they are both as MAD AS CHEESE  
I on the other hand are the voice of sanity and I promise to do my level best in keeping the pair of them suitably restrained in future.

All my love

The normal 1

x x x 

p.s. CC & Ninja, I nearly peed my pant reading your posts.... luv ya x x x


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> OMG..... I leave this thread for a couple of hours and the noitorous CC & Ninja; jabber on & on & on. Then, the maddest girl of them all decides in the wee small hours to talk to herself ut:ut:
> 
> To all you who pass by for a friendly chat & read, please believe this is not the norm..... they are both as MAD AS CHEESE
> I on the other hand are the voice of sanity and I promise to do my level best in keeping the pair of them suitably restrained in future.
> 
> All my love
> 
> The normal 1
> 
> x x x
> 
> p.s. CC & Ninja, I nearly peed my pant reading your posts.... luv ya x x x


LOL! Yer we can all talk for Britain wen we get going! This weathers so depressing!, I gotta walk to Farmfoods in a bit, I just know it's gunna pis* down! xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> morning Alex ,
> it wasnt me doing all the talking i went to bed early ,
> i have some sort of gremlin in my comp that keeps posting for me hmy:,
> vixie has the same problem at times :smilewinkgrin:, xx


Ello ladies....cheese doesn't even come close!!!!
I cannot believe you would still be chatting to yourself an
hour after I leave ninja......crackpot ut:


----------



## ninja

Good Afternoon , xx


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> Good Afternoon , xx


afternoon all! xx


----------



## ninja

Good evening ,

where is everyone ,
am i gonna have to talk to myself ut: lol, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> Good evening ,
> 
> where is everyone ,
> am i gonna have to talk to myself ut: lol, xx


Hello mad girl, how are you tonight babe x x x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> Good evening ,
> 
> where is everyone ,
> am i gonna have to talk to myself ut: lol, xx





Molly's Mum said:


> Hello mad girl, how are you tonight babe x x x


Evening all ....Not again ninja...please xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Hello mad girl, how are you tonight babe x x x


Hi MM ,
im all good, didnt think anybody was gonna talk to me  ,
how are you and all yours , xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Evening all ....Not again ninja...please xx


Hi CC , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi guys, yep we are all good thanks, just been a bit of a hectic day.

How are you 2 nutters???

x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi guys, yep we are all good thanks, just been a bit of a hectic day.
> 
> How are you 2 nutters???
> 
> x x x


your aplogy to others made me laugh , xx


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi guys, yep we are all good thanks, just been a bit of a hectic day.
> 
> How are you 2 nutters???
> 
> x x x


Hiya Rach, CC & Ninja! Did u catch wot I said bout my daughter the other day? xx


----------



## crazycrest

See she is as mad as the pair of us...apologising for us!!!
How very dare she


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> your aplogy to others made me laugh , xx


Glad it made you smile babe, well I had to say something... people will be scared of you 2 :001_tt2::001_tt2: If I'm honest your madness worries me at times :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Hiya Rach, CC & Ninja! Did u catch wot I said bout my daughter the other day? xx


Hiya alex x x



crazycrest said:


> See she is as mad as the pair of us...apologising for us!!!
> How very dare she


You just don't realise how mad the 2 of you really are, I have a duty to explain to others that with me they get the sanity and it's nothing to be scared of :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Hiya Rach, CC & Ninja! Did u catch wot I said bout my daughter the other day? xx


Hi Alex , xx

ps, sorry remind us, x


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Hiya Rach, CC & Ninja! Did u catch wot I said bout my daughter the other day? xx


Hi ALEX...WHAT-WHEN-WHERE???


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Glad it made you smile babe, well I had to say something... people will be scared of you 2 :001_tt2::001_tt2: If I'm honest your madness worries me at times :001_tt2::001_tt2:


scared of us never  ,

how on earth can our madness worry you ut: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> scared of us never  ,
> 
> how on earth can our madness worry you ut: :001_tt2:, xx


Well I don't want to be catching any CC & Ninja sickness..... no thank you :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> Hi ALEX...WHAT-WHEN-WHERE???


Hiya, yer she ran off in Tescos Saturday, I was beside myself,I felt sick and had tears in my eyes, I was looking on the cctv cameras-nothing,my oh was looking around with staff, 5-10 minutes later she popped up out of no where and said "I've bin playing hide and seek!" (she's only 3!) Well I could of killed her! There was me thinking the worst!I was so relived! She's on her rains from now on! xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Well I don't want to be catching any CC & Ninja sickness..... no thank you :001_tt2::001_tt2:


ermmm i think its to late for that :001_tt2::001_tt2:, xx

Alex are you still here, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, yer she ran off in Tescos Saturday, I was beside myself,I felt sick and had tears in my eyes, I was looking on the cctv cameras-nothing,my oh was looking around with staff, 5-10 minutes later she popped up out of no where and said "I've bin playing hide and seek!" (she's only 3!) Well I could of killed her! There was me thinking the worst!I was so relived! She's on her rains from now on! xx


Yep I do remember you saying xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well I don't want to be catching any CC & Ninja sickness..... no thank you :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Since when did we get sick???
You will never catch it anyway MM, it only
happen's after midnight :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, yer she ran off in Tescos Saturday, I was beside myself,I felt sick and had tears in my eyes, I was looking on the cctv cameras-nothing,my oh was looking around with staff, 5-10 minutes later she popped up out of no where and said "I've bin playing hide and seek!" (she's only 3!) Well I could of killed her! There was me thinking the worst!I was so relived! She's on her rains from now on! xx


i thought you meant on this thread,
its on my wall from yesterday i think,
if she is like that know imagine what she will be like when she is a teenager hmy: lol, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Since when did we get sick???
> You will never catch it anyway MM, it only
> happen's after midnight :001_tt2:


Well that just proves that I am the sane 1, I actually go to be at a reasonable time.... unlike the nutty ones :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> i thought you meant on this thread,
> its on my wall from yesterday i think,
> if she is like that know imagine what she will be like when she is a teenager hmy: lol, xx


I know! I'm gunna be grey by the time I'm 25! x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Well that just proves that I am the sane 1, I actually go to be at a reasonable time.... unlike the nutty ones :001_tt2::001_tt2:


  but then i would be getting up at time i would normally go to bed :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> I know! I'm gunna be grey by the time I'm 25! x


 what as late as that :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> what as late as that :001_tt2:, xx


Have you had a good day hun?

x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Have you had a good day hun?
> 
> x


i got drenched again , 
and i had left truck windows open  , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> I know! I'm gunna be grey by the time I'm 25! x





kira99 said:


> i got drenched again ,
> and i had left truck windows open  , xx


How long ya got left then Alex?? 

Bless ya ninja...It has chucked it down here too, thunder, lightning,
rain, hailstones...we've had the lot x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> How long ya got left then Alex??
> 
> Bless ya ninja...It has chucked it down here too, thunder, lightning,
> rain, hailstones...we've had the lot x x


we were on a severe weather warning earlier but think it has gone off now, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> we were on a severe weather warning earlier but think it has gone off now, xx


Lovely...seem's to have calmed down here now too 
Has really cooled the air down haha....lovely xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Lovely...seem's to have calmed down here now too
> Has really cooled the air down haha....lovely xx


its warmer here tonight than it was last night , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> its warmer here tonight than it was last night , xx


Oh no...I am looking forward to a decent sleep in th cool air


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Oh no...I am looking forward to a decent sleep in th cool air


there is hardly any breeze here ,
have we lost MM from here for tonight , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> there is hardly any breeze here ,
> have we lost MM from here for tonight , xx


WISHFUL THINKING Ninja :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:

I was just giving the pups their last feed before bedtime, they are snuggled up for the night now x x x


----------



## crazycrest

No she's still showing as on line to me,
she went to feed the starving, undernourished squincher's xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> No she's still showing as on line to me,
> she went to feed the starving, undernourished squincher's xx


yippeee, CC has finally seen the light and admitted they are starving :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yippeee, CC has finally seen the light and admitted they are starving :001_tt2::001_tt2:


I was using sarcasm as a form of wit :001_tt2:
I already know it's the lowest form


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I was using sarcasm as a form of wit :001_tt2:
> I already know it's the lowest form


no way Mrs, you said it and I can prove it... my poor puppies


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> no way Mrs, you said it and I can prove it... my poor puppies


Ok where's the proof ??? xxx


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> I was using sarcasm as a form of wit :001_tt2:
> I already know it's the lowest form [/QUOT
> 
> Ha Ha! Where are u from? The weathers bin ok where we are this afternoon! We've had like 3 weather warnings and we havn't had any thunder,lightning or hailstones! ut:
> I'm 21 so that gives me 4 more years till I'm grey (possibly balding! lol!)
> The little monkeys are all asleep for the nite-bless! Luv em when their sleeping! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

*


crazycrest said:



No she's still showing as on line to me,
she went to feed the starving, undernourished squincher's xx

Click to expand...

*your words not mine Mrs..... hehe poor, poor babies :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

nobody was talking then my oh rings and everybody talks , 
then when i put the fone down it has all gone quiet again hmy:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> crazycrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was using sarcasm as a form of wit :001_tt2:
> I already know it's the lowest form [/QUOT
> 
> Ha Ha! Where are u from? The weathers bin ok where we are this afternoon! We've had like 3 weather warnings and we havn't had any thunder,lightning or hailstones! ut:
> I'm 21 so that gives me 4 more years till I'm grey (possibly balding! lol!)
> The little monkeys are all asleep for the nite-bless! Luv em when their sleeping! xx
> 
> 
> 
> OMG a babe in arms...I am Buckinghamshire x
Click to expand...


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> nobody was talking then my oh rings and everybody talks ,
> then when i put the fone down it has all gone quiet again hmy:, xx


aw that's where you went, thought you'd fell asleep :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> aw that's where you went, thought you'd fell asleep :001_tt2::001_tt2:


haha not much chance of that :smilewinkgrin:,
i had to sign on to ebay and put an offer in on that MGF , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> haha not much chance of that :smilewinkgrin:,
> i had to sign on to ebay and put an offer in on that MGF , xx


wow, well if you are coming over this way you are more than welcome to pop in for a coffee hun x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> wow, well if you are coming over this way you are more than welcome to pop in for a coffee hun x x


think your pups are a bit young yet to have STRANGE peeps around ,

although as i said i may take a ride out your way in summer hols , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> think your pups are a bit young yet to have STRANGE peeps around ,
> 
> although as i said i may take a ride out your way in summer hols , xx


that sounds lovely hun, you are more than welcome xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> that sounds lovely hun, you are more than welcome xx


supposing you decide you dont like me once you have met me though hmy: , xx

here is a link to car if it works ,xx

British Racing Green MGF 1.8 VVC on eBay (end time 19-Jul-09 18:59:57 BST)


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> supposing you decide you dont like me once you have met me though hmy: , xx
> 
> here is a link to car if it works ,xx
> 
> British Racing Green MGF 1.8 VVC on eBay (end time 19-Jul-09 18:59:57 BST)


Then I wouldn't talk to you again :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Then I wouldn't talk to you again :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


  maybe i shouldnt then just incase hmy: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> maybe i shouldnt then just incase hmy: :001_tt2:, xx


you got me worried there hun, I was only joking!!! What isn't there to like about you Julia, you make me laugh, you have a wicked sense of humour and are lovely x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> you got me worried there hun, I was only joking!!! What isn't there to like about you Julia, you make me laugh, you have a wicked sense of humour and are lovely x x


haha then you should know i dont do serious very often :001_tt2: :001_tt2:,

in saying that it would worry me that you wouldnt like me in the flesh and i did say virtually the same to CC about it the other night , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> you got me worried there hun, I was only joking!!! What isn't there to like about you Julia, you make me laugh, you have a wicked sense of humour and are lovely x x


Yeah come visit me instead :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

just had offer accepted on that MGF :thumbup1:, xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yeah come visit me instead :001_tt2:


you are even further away but ya never know i may decide to have a long ride out :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> just had offer accepted on that MGF :thumbup1:, xx


Nice one ninja...hope it turn's out as you hoped xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> you are even further away but ya never know i may decide to have a long ride out :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx


You would be most welcome xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Nice one ninja...hope it turn's out as you hoped xx


paying cash so get to see and try it first , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> paying cash so get to see and try it first , xx


Good Luck xx


----------



## ninja

ok i gonna guess you 2 are talking on msn, xx


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> paying cash so get to see and try it first , xx


Morning ladies! Ninja the car is lovely! My oh bought a focus off Ebay 2 years ago (We LOVE Ebay!!) It's the best car we've had! Gd luck, Hope it's a goodun! xx


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Morning ladies! Ninja the car is lovely! My oh bought a focus off Ebay 2 years ago (We LOVE Ebay!!) It's the best car we've had! Gd luck, Hope it's a goodun! xx


morning Alex ,
the 4x4 we have also came from ebay and not had a problem with it so fingers crossed this will be the same, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi guys 

I have a insomniac Pup - Star refuses to sleep today, he just wants to play & play some more. He is creating total havoc  I swear to god he laughs at me whilst getting up to mischief  

He has taken to biting hold of my trousers and hanging on for dear life; as I try to walk by.

The joys of puppies :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have a insomniac Pup - Star refuses to sleep today, he just wants to play & play some more. He is creating total havoc  I swear to god he laughs at me whilst getting up to mischief
> 
> He has taken to biting hold of my trousers and hanging on for dear life; as I try to walk by.
> 
> The joys of puppies :001_tt2::001_tt2:


LOL! Mine do this! I'm wearing flip flops and today they're forever biting and licking my toes! One naughty pup (Blade) Ripped the rugs edge earlier and was pulling and pulling! They're so cute U cant be cross! xx


----------



## kiera09

*OMG* Rach I've just noticed, your a vip member and I'm still just a pet forums member! U've posted about 1,000 more posts more than me! So jealous! I've only got 1 green blob!  xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have a insomniac Pup - Star refuses to sleep today, he just wants to play & play some more. He is creating total havoc  I swear to god he laughs at me whilst getting up to mischief
> 
> He has taken to biting hold of my trousers and hanging on for dear life; as I try to walk by.
> 
> The joys of puppies :001_tt2::001_tt2:


hello all ,

that will be the one i am coming to get then :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> *OMG* Rach I've just noticed, your a vip member and I'm still just a pet forums member! U've posted about 1,000 more posts more than me! So jealous! I've only got 1 green blob!  xx


will i do keep saying its rach that does all the talking hmy: ,xx

i did blob you yesterday Alex :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good evening 

Hope you've all had a brill day 

I've just weighed the poor, starving squinchers & here are their new weights:-
Star 4lb
Angel 3lb 3oz
Jazz 4lb 4oz
Bailey 4lb 5oz
Sammy 4lb
Spice 3lb 12oz
Sunshine 4lb 4oz

Another little pic for you all x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Good evening
> 
> Hope you've all had a brill day
> 
> I've just weighed the poor, starving squinchers & here are their new weights:-
> Star 4lb
> Angel 3lb 3oz
> Jazz 4lb 4oz
> Bailey 4lb 5oz
> Sammy 4lb
> Spice 3lb 12oz
> Sunshine 4lb 4oz
> 
> Another little pic for you all x x x


Hehe...they are looking fantastic & their weight's are great! 

Well done you & Molly Moo x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Hehe...they are looking fantastic & their weight's are great!
> 
> Well done you & Molly Moo x x x


They're colours are changing now and they are all becoming nigh on identical, I loved that photo, just a mass of bodies 

Yea their weights are good, they are 4 weeks on Friday and they have all quadrubled their weights 

x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> They're colours are changing now and they are all becoming nigh on identical, I loved that photo, just a mass of bodies
> 
> Yea their weights are good, they are 4 weeks on Friday and they have all quadrubled their weights
> 
> x x x


Well you & Molloo have done a fantastic job my lovely friend,
really you have....they all look lovely x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Good evening
> 
> Hope you've all had a brill day
> 
> I've just weighed the poor, starving squinchers & here are their new weights:-
> Star 4lb
> Angel 3lb 3oz
> Jazz 4lb 4oz
> Bailey 4lb 5oz
> Sammy 4lb
> Spice 3lb 12oz
> Sunshine 4lb 4oz
> 
> Another little pic for you all x x x


good evening ,

lovely pic MM but they are all asleep again  :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> good evening ,
> 
> lovely pic MM but they are all asleep again  :smilewinkgrin:, xx


Hiya, they are *GORGEOUS* !! XX


----------



## kiera09

It's unusually quite here tonite?! I might have to start talking to myself! *seriousley*!

Hello?

Anyone?! xx


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> It's unusually quite here tonite?! I might have to start talking to myself! *seriousley*!
> 
> Hello?
> 
> Anyone?! xx


haha i wonder if it has something to do with the name that makes you talk to yourself :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Good evening
> 
> Hope you've all had a brill day
> 
> I've just weighed the poor, starving squinchers & here are their new weights:-
> Star 4lb
> Angel 3lb 3oz
> Jazz 4lb 4oz
> Bailey 4lb 5oz
> Sammy 4lb
> Spice 3lb 12oz
> Sunshine 4lb 4oz
> 
> Another little pic for you all x x x


wow could they get any more cuter!!!  Well done Rach and Molly you both been great!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

MM thats a great picture, they are gorgeous  xxxx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> MM thats a great picture, they are gorgeous  xxxx


hi vixie ,
arent they just , 
but have you noticed that in nearly all the pics MM has posted they are asleep and she says they are a handful  LOL , xx


----------



## Vixie

its all lies I think, they are angels really, I can't believe they would cause any trouble


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> its all lies I think, they are angels really, I can't believe they would cause any trouble


LOL thats what i reckon , she did say before they were born that they were going to be little angels and do no wrong ut:, xx


----------



## gorgeous

Them pups are absolutely gorgeous!

I would love to give them a cuddle!

However I have seen boxer pups, and Oh my goodness they can be quite a handful - fun but quite chaotic!

looks like you and Mum have done a goodjob though cos they look the picture of health.


----------



## kerrybramble

wow they soooo cute rach! xx


----------



## ninja

evening all,

i am sooo mad with my son and his mates i could have throttled them an hour ago :cursing:, 
last night i was in a crappy mood anyway but tonight i am fuming , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Evening all....

I have the most spoilt Boxer Puppies in the world 

They are doing so well though and you can't help but be totally smitten with them all... if only they would sleep during the night 

I took this pic today of Bailey & Molly.... told you totally spoilt

xx xx xx


----------



## cav

Molly's Mum said:


> Evening all....
> 
> I have the most spoilt Boxer Puppies in the world
> 
> They are doing so well though and you can't help but be totally smitten with them all... if only they would sleep during the night
> 
> I took this pic today of Bailey & Molly.... told you totally spoilt
> 
> xx xx xx


aaaw i love them

they are soooo scrummy.... i love this pic of mum and baby:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Evening all....
> 
> I have the most spoilt Boxer Puppies in the world
> 
> They are doing so well though and you can't help but be totally smitten with them all... if only they would sleep during the night
> 
> I took this pic today of Bailey & Molly.... told you totally spoilt
> 
> xx xx xx


Yep it's official....spoilt hmy:

Puppies on the leather sofa....OMG MM haha :001_tt2:

Great pic x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yep it's official....spoilt hmy:
> 
> Puppies on the leather sofa....OMG MM haha :001_tt2:
> 
> Great pic x x


pmsl.....

It just sort of happened, Molls was on the couch and Bailey needed some milk to a sort of put him there and then he fell asleep; well you know how these things happen 

x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> pmsl.....
> 
> It just sort of happened, Molls was on the couch and Bailey needed some milk to a sort of put him there and then he fell asleep; well you know how these things happen
> 
> x x


Carry on like that & a new sofa will be in with the rest of the
whelping & rearing fees lol xx
OMG I just have vision's of 7 5 week old boxer puppies, scrabbling
up on to the sofa for a feed off of mum


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Carry on like that & a new sofa will be in with the rest of the
> whelping & rearing fees lol xx
> OMG I just have vision's of 7 5 week old boxer puppies, scrabbling
> up on to the sofa for a feed off of mum


Stop it Mrs, I am giggling again :001_tt2::001_tt2:

It won't happen again  The whelping box has now been moved into the conservatory now, so that's it now. No more spoilt puppies 
Although they are asleep at the moment on a blanket in the front room but I am not cuddling them, so it's a start hey lol

x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Stop it Mrs, I am giggling again :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> It won't happen again  The whelping box has now been moved into the conservatory now, so that's it now. No more spoilt puppies
> Although they are asleep at the moment on a blanket in the front room but I am not cuddling them, so it's a start hey lol
> 
> x x x


Oh you are so funny my lovely MM x x x

Wahey...start as you mean to go on, you're getting there xxx:001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Oh you are so funny my lovely MM x x x
> 
> Wahey...start as you mean to go on, you're getting there xxx:001_tt2:


yep this is the new me; strict squincher mummy 
No more spoilt boxer babies... it's tough love 

How are you sweetie?

x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yep this is the new me; strict squincher mummy
> No more spoilt boxer babies... it's tough love
> 
> How are you sweetie?
> 
> x x x


Hmmmm we will see....I need a poll.....just to take bets on
how long you'll last you understand :001_tt2:

I am good thank you my lovely, the zoo are just getting ready
to shout for their dinner, so it's getting a tad loud just now 
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Hmmmm we will see....I need a poll.....just to take bets on
> how long you'll last you understand :001_tt2:
> 
> I am good thank you my lovely, the zoo are just getting ready
> to shout for their dinner, so it's getting a tad loud just now
> x x x


well I need to sort mine out too - so meet you back in a bit x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> well I need to sort mine out too - so meet you back in a bit x x x


Yep it's that time again hey lol, see ya soon x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yep it's that time again hey lol, see ya soon x x x


Back again, 2 big grown up dogs all fed & watered  Just the pups to do after 10 and all done & dusted for another day 

Oh Mrs!!! what's this about a poll seeing if I will stick to it!!! Are you saying I am a bit softie??????

:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Back again, 2 big grown up dogs all fed & watered  Just the pups to do after 10 and all done & dusted for another day
> 
> Oh Mrs!!! what's this about a poll seeing if I will stick to it!!! Are you saying I am a bit softie??????
> 
> :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


Errrrr.....YEP!!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Errrrr.....YEP!!!! :001_tt2:


awww that's is so terrible Mrs!!!!!! you have such the wrong opinion of me :001_tt2::001_tt2:

I am tough, hard - going to take no prisoners.... the days of the pups running me around are long gone :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> awww that's is so terrible Mrs!!!!!! you have such the wrong opinion of me :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> I am tough, hard - going to take no prisoners.... the days of the pups running me around are long gone :001_tt2::001_tt2:


See tomorrow when you ring me....
....Laughing & Crying all at once!!!!!!

I promise not to laugh


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> See tomorrow when you ring me....
> ....Laughing & Crying all at once!!!!!!
> 
> I promise not to laugh


You are so so bad Mrs, between you & Kez ut:ut:ut:

You will never guess what her ladship has done  I've moved the box into the conservatory and the pubs are in the front room at the moment, playing and sleeping. Her royal highness has gone and layed down in the bl**dy conservatory on her own :cursing::cursing: I give up with her


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> You are so so bad Mrs, between you & Kez ut:ut:ut:
> 
> You will never guess what her ladship has done  I've moved the box into the conservatory and the pubs are in the front room at the moment, playing and sleeping. Her royal highness has gone and layed down in the bl**dy conservatory on her own :cursing::cursing: I give up with her


Bad me???? I beg to differ!!!! :001_tt2:

Sound's about right to me if the last 4 weeks are
anything to go by haha!!!
Molly Moo you are a bad, spoilt bu**er x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Bad me???? I beg to differ!!!! :001_tt2:
> 
> Sound's about right to me if the last 4 weeks are
> anything to go by haha!!!
> Molly Moo you are a bad, spoilt bu**er x x x


Well that is the first thing we have disagreed with, you are a bad b*gger :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2: Kez & you are always giggling at me :001_tt2::001_tt2: and then I end up giggling too; with tears rolling down my face 

Yep you right about Molly Moo, she just isn't cut out for this mother lark, I'm sure the pups think I'm their mum  don't say a word Mrs :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well that is the first thing we have disagreed with, you are a bad b*gger :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2: Kez & you are always giggling at me :001_tt2::001_tt2: and then I end up giggling too; with tears rolling down my face
> 
> Yep you right about Molly Moo, she just isn't cut out for this mother lark, I'm sure the pups think I'm their mum  don't say a word Mrs :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Haha...there's alway's a first time 
It is you that makes us giggle my lovely, my face is very solemn
until you ring, then after 2 minutes of your madness I am in bit's :smilewinkgrin:

Spoilt boxer biatch hmy:

My lips are sealed :ciappa:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Haha...there's alway's a first time
> It is you that makes us giggle my lovely, my face is very solemn
> until you ring, then after 2 minutes of your madness I am in bit's :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> Spoilt boxer biatch hmy:
> 
> My lips are sealed :ciappa:


I do like the way we laugh, it brightens up my day :001_wub::001_wub: I love our chats..

Feel tired again tonight though, wonder if we will sleep


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I do like the way we laugh, it brightens up my day :001_wub::001_wub: I love our chats..
> 
> Feel tired again tonight though, wonder if we will sleep


Me too MM, I really enjoy it & you have an open invitation to
call whenever you like x x x

Aww go get an early night, they may be little horror's for a 
good few night's now


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Me too MM, I really enjoy it & you have an open invitation to
> call whenever you like x x x
> 
> Aww go get an early night, they may be little horror's for a
> good few night's now


yea think I will do sweetie, I will give them their last meal and try to get some sleep straight away before they start stirring. Hope you get a good sleep too.

Talk to you tomorrow, lots of love

Rach x x x

p.s. love to kez x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yea think I will do sweetie, I will give them their last meal and try to get some sleep straight away before they start stirring. Hope you get a good sleep too.
> 
> Talk to you tomorrow, lots of love
> 
> Rach x x x
> 
> p.s. love to kez x x


Night my lovely, will probably have an early one too
with any luck, my head is nipping again!!!
Sleep well & sweet dreams MM, hope they behave for you!!
Don't give in x x x


----------



## ninja

haha thats about right i manage to get here and everyone is going to bed  , xx


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> haha thats about right i manage to get here and everyone is going to bed  , xx


I'm here! Evening everyone! How was your shopping trip Vixie? wot did u get! xx


----------



## Animals548

please post some pictures when they are born!!!


----------



## ninja

evening Alex ,

seems that MM and CC have been and gone hmy:, xx


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> evening Alex ,
> 
> seems that MM and CC have been and gone hmy:, xx


I'm gunna have to say good nite coz I'm fit for bed! Speak tomorro, xx


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> I'm gunna have to say good nite coz I'm fit for bed! Speak tomorro, xx


nite nite Alex, sweet dreams, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good Morning 

Just a flying visit but wanted to share with you all....... my puppies are the cleverest little squinchers  and I am so proud of them 

The little cherubs are 4 weeks old today (how we have all managed to get this far I do not know ) Well last night they were moved into the conservatory; all by themselves , I snuggled them up at 11, a little night light and said goodnight..... They slept completely through till 5, a quick top up from Molly Moo then straight back to sleep until.... wait for it 8 this morning... YIPPEEEEEEEE

You got to love them squinchers :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Lots of love 
Rach x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Just a flying visit but wanted to share with you all....... my puppies are the cleverest little squinchers  and I am so proud of them
> 
> The little cherubs are 4 weeks old today (how we have all managed to get this far I do not know ) Well last night they were moved into the conservatory; all by themselves , I snuggled them up at 11, a little night light and said goodnight..... They slept completely through till 5, a quick top up from Molly Moo then straight back to sleep until.... wait for it 8 this morning... YIPPEEEEEEEE
> 
> You got to love them squinchers :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> Lots of love
> Rach x x x


Ahhh!!! Music to my ear's xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good evening.......

Hope you have all had a brill day, we all have .

The little monkey's are 4 weeks old and I can't believe how quick it has gone. They are getting bigger & bigger by the day (still starving though CC:001_tt2::001_tt2

I took some pics today whilst they were out in the garden enjoying the sun....

Jazz hogging all the toys...









All conked out in the fresh air...









Their colourings nearly idectical now...









Love Rach x x x


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*2 Words* *COMPLETELY SCRUMPTIOUS*​ :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Small~Fluffy said:


> *2 Words* *COMPLETELY SCRUMPTIOUS*​ :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


awww thank you x x x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Small~Fluffy said:


> *2 Words* *COMPLETELY SCRUMPTIOUS*​ :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


Have to agree with that 
Great pics MM & you told me today there were doing ok


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Have to agree with that
> Great pics MM & you told me today there were doing ok


pmsl - knew that would get a reaction hehe... only kidding sweetie x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> pmsl - knew that would get a reaction hehe... only kidding sweetie x x x


Ah I see it's Friday....you on the Tia Maria already :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Ah I see it's Friday....you on the Tia Maria already :001_tt2:


Well I have had 1.... a very large one :001_tt2::001_tt2:

How are you sweetie??


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well I have had 1.... a very large one :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> How are you sweetie??


Hahaha I would never have guessed :001_tt2:
All good here thanks my lovely lady x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Hahaha I would never have guessed :001_tt2:
> All good here thanks my lovely lady x x x


Cause I had much to drink recently, it isn't taking much ....

Glad you're ok sweetie x x

There seems a few new people on Breeding in the last couple of days, makes interesting ready


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Cause I had much to drink recently, it isn't taking much ....
> 
> Glad you're ok sweetie x x
> 
> There seems a few new people on Breeding in the last couple of days, makes interesting ready


Hehe do you mean you haven't had much lately??? :smilewinkgrin:

Thank you hope all ok at your end too 

Hmmm I am not interested.....have to go see later x x x


----------



## ninja

Good evening ,

lovely (asleep) pics MM, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> Good evening ,
> 
> lovely (asleep) pics MM, xx


Evening Ninja, they were worn out from all the playing earlier, how are you hun xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> Good evening ,
> 
> lovely (asleep) pics MM, xx


Ello ninja xxx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Evening Ninja, they were worn out from all the playing earlier, how are you hun xx


evening MM , xx



crazycrest said:


> Ello ninja xxx


evening CC , xx

in a better mood tonight , 
got headache though lol, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> evening MM , xx
> 
> evening CC , xx
> 
> in a better mood tonight ,
> got headache though lol, xx


Well honey I have had slightly too much to drink, so I dare say my headache will be tomorrow x x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> evening MM , xx
> 
> evening CC , xx
> 
> in a better mood tonight ,
> got headache though lol, xx





Molly's Mum said:


> Well honey I have had slightly too much to drink, so I dare say my headache will be tomorrow x x


Didn't know you was in a bad mood lol xx
Hope it's soon gone x

Haha that will teach you to drink without me :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Well honey I have had slightly too much to drink, so I dare say my headache will be tomorrow x x


lol, i had noticed your writing seemed a bit strange  :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Didn't know you was in a bad mood lol xx
> Hope it's soon gone x
> 
> Haha that will teach you to drink without me :001_tt2:


always in a good mood me, well nearly  ,

i am trying just a few drinks to see if it will do me any good hmy:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> always in a good mood me, well nearly  ,
> 
> i am trying just a few drinks to see if it will do me any good hmy:, xx


Enjoy & don't forget to have one for me


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Enjoy & don't forget to have one for me


will do my very best to have more than one :thumbup: dont want you missing out! lol, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> will do my very best to have more than one :thumbup: dont want you missing out! lol, xx


Thanks ninja....I can almost taste it


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Thanks ninja....I can almost taste it


thought everyone had gone ,

am really trying (yeah dont say it) to do my very best and will continue to do so for as long as possible hmy: , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> thought everyone had gone ,
> 
> am really trying (yeah dont say it) to do my very best and will continue to do so for as long as possible hmy: , xx


Nope I am still about haha...infrequently though! :001_tt2:

You are being very good ninja, long may it continue x x:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Nope I am still about haha...infrequently though! :001_tt2:
> 
> You are being very good ninja, long may it continue x x:smilewinkgrin:


i am bobbing about an just about to have tea ,

always try to be good me , trying very hard tonite though :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i am bobbing about an just about to have tea ,
> 
> always try to be good me , trying very hard tonite though :smilewinkgrin:, xx


LOL enjoy your tea...you eat really late 

You ain't trying hard, you are alway's good :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL enjoy your tea...you eat really late
> 
> You ain't trying hard, you are alway's good :001_tt2:


oh not been home long hmy:

i do try to be :001_tt2:, 
back in a bit if you are still around :wink5:, xx


----------



## ninja

oh no not going to have to talk myself again  LOL, xx


----------



## ninja

kira99 said:


> on no not going to have to talk myself again  LOL, xx


haha it seems like you are ut:,
but practice makes perfect :001_tt2: 
an you need the practice , LOL xx


----------



## crazycrest

Not one post all day yesterday 
We are slacking ladies & need to up the anti :001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

If I Didn't Have a Dog... Or Cat......


I could walk around the yard barefoot in safety. 
My house could be carpeted instead of tiled and laminated. 

All flat surfaces, clothing, furniture & cars would be free of hair. 
When the doorbell rings, it wouldn't sound like a kennel. 




When the doorbell rings, I could get to the door without 






wading through fuzzy bodies who beat me there. 

I could sit on the couch and my bed the way I wanted, 
without taking into consideration how much space 
Several fur bodies would need to get comfortable. 


I would have money, & no guilt to go on a real vacation. 

I would not be on a first-name basis with numerous veterinarians, as I put their yet unborn grandkids through college. 



The most used words in my vocabulary would not be: out, sit, down, come, no, stay, & leave him/her/it ALONE. 

My house would not be cordoned off into zones with 
baby gates or barriers. 

My house would not look like a day care center, 






with toys everywhere.

My pockets would not contain things like poop bags, 
treats and an extra leash. 



I would no longer have to spell the words B-A-L-L,, 
F-R-I-S-B-E-E, W-A-L-K,, T-R-E-A-T,, R-I-D-E,, GO 

I would not have as many leaves INSIDE my house as outside. 

I would not look strangely at people who think having ONE dog/cat ties them down too much. 

I'd look forward to spring and the rainy season instead of dreading 'mud' season. 



I would not have to answer the question 'Why do you have so many animals?' from people who will never have the joy in their lives of knowing they are loved unconditionally by someone as close to an angel as they will ever get. 


How EMPTY my life would be!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

OMG; how quiet have we been all weekend, it's unheard of 

Must be CC & Ninja, bet they've lost their voices 

Hope you have all had a brill weekend, I had my 1st new owner here today and little Angel (now called Roxy) has a new Mummy & Daddy, I though I would be really sad but I could tell how much they fell in love with her and I feel happy she is going to somewhere that I just know she is going to be spoilt & loved. They stayed for nearly 3 hours  and must of taken hundreds of photo's....

Looks like it's been an interesting day on Breeding 

Love Rach x x x


----------



## nat1979

I have just gone through your whole thread 
And i am so happy about all the support and happy times you had
Wish i could say the same with my litters


----------



## ninja

i always quiet i is :001_tt2::001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

nat1979 said:


> I have just gone through your whole thread
> And i am so happy about all the support and happy times you had
> Wish i could say the same with my litters


Hi

I was just about to post on your thread when it got closed.

I am not sure what to say to be honest, I have found everybody on here to be so supportive & helpful, I've made so many friends and couldn't not of made it through the past month without my friends.

If I am honest, I don't think people were picking on you honey just giving you their opinion. If we join a forum then we have to accept everyone has different opinions, some that we may not like to hear it's the nature of a forum.

People are very passionate about their animals ......

I wish you luck with both your litters

Rach


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> i always quiet i is :001_tt2::001_tt2:, xx


Hiya Ninja, how are you today??? Me thinks we need a little chat!!!!! Having read your profile today


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya Ninja, how are you today??? Me thinks we need a little chat!!!!! Having read your profile today


 haha really dont know why ,

just dishing dinner up will be here properly in about 30 mins , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> haha really dont know why ,
> 
> just dishing dinner up will be here properly in about 30 mins , xxx


ok honey, I may be sorting the squinchers but will about later on x x x


----------



## nat1979

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi
> 
> I was just about to post on your thread when it got closed.
> 
> I am not sure what to say to be honest, I have found everybody on here to be so supportive & helpful, I've made so many friends and couldn't not of made it through the past month without my friends.
> 
> If I am honest, I don't think people were picking on you honey just giving you their opinion. If we join a forum then we have to accept everyone has different opinions, some that we may not like to hear it's the nature of a forum.
> 
> People are very passionate about their animals ......
> 
> I wish you luck with both your litters
> 
> Rach


I know everyone has they own opinions but i thought rules were here for a reason i have made a few friends in the little time i have been on here and they have been very helpful
I am just so upset that people picked my thread to have a go
And i am so happy that you had a great time on here


----------



## ninja

good evening , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hello sweetie, are you all sorted

x x x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> good evening , xx





Molly's Mum said:


> Hello sweetie, are you all sorted
> 
> x x x


Ello me lovely ladies  xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Hello sweetie, are you all sorted
> 
> x x x


yep and all washed up and sorted,
an oh and son have gone out for a game of pool , xx


----------



## ninja

evening CC, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> yep and all washed up and sorted,
> an oh and son have gone out for a game of pool , xx


Ah!!! Bliss hey xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

nat1979 said:


> I know everyone has they own opinions but i thought rules were here for a reason i have made a few friends in the little time i have been on here and they have been very helpful
> I am just so upset that people picked my thread to have a go
> And i am so happy that you had a great time on here


I don't think people had a go!!! Nobody personally attacked you, everyone is entitled to their opinion and that's a good thing. Devil Dogs, Cav etc are some of the most caring, thoughful people that I know... well enough said.

I am pleased you have made some friends and like I said I wish you the best for both litters.

Rach


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Ah!!! Bliss hey xx


yep even dogs are fast asleep on the sofas, so nice and quiet here at the min , xx


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> yep even dogs are fast asleep on the sofas, so nice and quiet here at the min , xx


Evening girls! How is everyone? I'm watching the Micheal Jackson program, I feel so sorry for him! 
Enjoy the peace while u can Ninja! Kiera not well tonite, got a temp and bin sleeping for hrs-best thing  xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> yep even dogs are fast asleep on the sofas, so nice and quiet here at the min , xx


Cool....enjoy your evening me ninja xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> yep even dogs are fast asleep on the sofas, so nice and quiet here at the min , xx


hang on hun just on the phone x x


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Evening girls! How is everyone? I'm watching the Micheal Jackson program, I feel so sorry for him!
> Enjoy the peace while u can Ninja! Kiera not well tonite, got a temp and bin sleeping for hrs-best thing  xx


evening Alex, 
sorry to hear Kiera's not well, xx


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> evening Alex,
> sorry to hear Kiera's not well, xx


Hiya, hopefully she'l sleep it off as I dosed her up on calpol! I hate it wen she's ill  Wot u gunna do with ur peace n quite? I'm gunna jump in me bath swn (with candles!) xx


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, hopefully she'l sleep it off as I dosed her up on calpol! I hate it wen she's ill  Wot u gunna do with ur peace n quite? I'm gunna jump in me bath swn (with candles!) xx


haha if i was to go for a bath you could bet you life they would arrive home and peace would be shattered , xx


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> haha if i was to go for a bath you could bet you life they would arrive home and peace would be shattered , xx


LMAO! Yer sods law init! Go for it, I love my bubbly candle lit baths!  U in work tomorro? Gunna buy all the pups a collar tomorro! blk 4 boys,pink 4 girls! I'll upload pics tomorro! xx


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> LMAO! Yer sods law init! Go for it, I love my bubbly candle lit baths!  U in work tomorro? Gunna buy all the pups a collar tomorro! blk 4 boys,pink 4 girls! I'll upload pics tomorro! xx


yep working tomorrow, hopefully the weather will be better this week considering i came home drenched 3 out of 5 days last week, will keep an i out for pics , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha if i was to go for a bath you could bet you life they would arrive home and peace would be shattered , xx


Have ya bath & enjoy it, they must have a key xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Have ya bath & enjoy it, they must have a key xx


we dont lock the doors when somebody is home, an oh doesnt have a key to the house on him at any time (hmmm thats a good point LOL), xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> we dont lock the doors when somebody is home, an oh doesnt have a key to the house on him at any time (hmmm thats a good point LOL), xx


Hahaha have your bath & lock them out xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hahaha have your bath & lock them out xx


to late peace is shattered  lol, xx


----------



## ninja

oh no not gonna have to talk to myself again ut: LOL, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> to late peace is shattered  lol, xx





kira99 said:


> oh no not gonna have to talk to myself again ut: LOL, xx


Aww what a shame 

Nope I am bobbing about xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Aww what a shame
> 
> Nope I am bobbing about xx


so am I, although only just


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Not one post all day yesterday
> We are slacking ladies & need to up the anti :001_tt2:


thats is terrible we really are slacking ,
will have to make sure we try harder for the rest of the week to make up for it , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good afternoon 

I have naughty squinchers today 

I think her ladyship has officially resigned from the post of Mother .......

The pups are not happy or quiet unless they can see me and like a complete idiot I have pandered to them. Ha it's stopped now, the little monkeys are not having me running round cuddling them every 5 minutes 

I need to make a decision in the next couple of days as to which one I am keeping, I think it's between Bailey & Sammy... going to do some photo's later and see if that helps :idea::idea:

Love Rach x x


----------



## Guest

Aww naughty puppies!! Ummm i wonder who could be to blame for that!
Yes do somre more pictures i lurrve puppy pictures and i will tell ya witch one i like best then you can keep that one ok!?

kerry xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Aww naughty puppies!! Ummm i wonder who could be to blame for that!
> Yes do somre more pictures i lurrve puppy pictures and i will tell ya witch one i like best then you can keep that one ok!?
> 
> kerry xx


Your such a naughty nutter!! Ummmm I wonder who could be to blame for that??? Your MOTHER :001_tt2::001_tt2:

x x x


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Your such a naughty nutter!! Ummmm I wonder who could be to blame for that??? Your MOTHER :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> x x x


haha i know but thats not my fault she made me a nutter and i cant help it :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> haha i know but thats not my fault she made me a nutter and i cant help it :001_tt2:


Yep totally agree with you Kez, I bet she was to blame for the naughty squinchers as well :001_tt2::001_tt2:

p.s. Me thinks I am going to be in BIG TROUBLE


----------



## Guest

haha yes i think she was to blame to mwhaha


Dont worry i wont let you get in trouble, we will set your naughty pups on to her hahaha


----------



## ninja

Good afternoon , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> haha yes i think she was to blame to mwhaha
> 
> Dont worry i wont let you get in trouble, we will set your naughty pups on to her hahaha


You do know when she appears and reads this I am blaming it all on to you Kez :001_tt2::001_tt2:



kira99 said:


> Good afternoon , xx


Hiya Ninja, have you had a good day x


----------



## Guest

You can blame it one me if you like im nice il take the wrap for ya haha


Afternoon Kira


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> You do know when she appears and reads this I am blaming it all on to you Kez :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Hiya Ninja, have you had a good day x


hi MM, yep not to bad ta ,

only a flying visit got to go and pick son up from school,

an dont wanna be here when CC gets here hmy: lol, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> You can blame it one me if you like im nice il take the wrap for ya haha
> 
> Afternoon Kira


Aww bless you, yea you are nice.... a naughty nutter but lovely bit like those squinchers :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Anyway she wouldn't believe that I could say anything like that :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> hi MM, yep not to bad ta ,
> 
> only a flying visit got to go and pick son up from school,
> 
> an dont wanna be here when CC gets here hmy: lol, xx


Its fine CC will be ok! I will un plug the internet wire! and the phone then she cant ring MM haha
:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Aww bless you, yea you are nice.... a naughty nutter but lovely bit like those squinchers :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Anyway she wouldn't believe that I could say anything like that :001_tt2::001_tt2:


umm il have to work my magic and tell her what your really like and what u been saying  

oh and hold the thought about un pluging the internet because then that means i cant get on :blushing: haha


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> hi MM, yep not to bad ta ,
> 
> only a flying visit got to go and pick son up from school,
> 
> an dont wanna be here when CC gets here hmy: lol, xx


pmsl..... Now what do you mean :001_tt2::001_tt2: It was all Kez I had nothing to do with it :blushing:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> pmsl..... Now what do you mean :001_tt2::001_tt2: It was nothing to do Kez it was all me :blushing:


thats what i mean :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx

afternoon DD , xx


----------



## ninja

have to go now but will be back later , xx


----------



## Guest

Ok kira take care and will catch ya later!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> have to go now but will be back later , xx


ok hun take care, talk soon x x


----------



## crazycrest

Well I just don't believe you lot talking like I am not here 

I am not going to be upset at this though!!!!!

Because you all know what fibber's you are & I can hold my head up high :001_tt2:

MM, DD you are now not only delusional, but both totally deranged


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Well I just don't believe you lot talking like I am not here
> 
> I am not going to be upset at this though!!!!!
> 
> Because you all know what fibber's you are & I can hold my head up high :001_tt2:
> 
> MM, DD you are now not only delusional, but both totally deranged


Hello my loveliest friend in the whole wide world  How are you????

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## crazycrest

Hello my dear MM 
I am all good thank you :smilewinkgrin:
How about you xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Hello my dear MM
> I am all good thank you :smilewinkgrin:
> How about you xxx


yea good thanks sweetie, I am off for a bit now, shaun in back from school and going to do the pics of the dogs. Will be back later on sweetie.

lots of love x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yea good thanks sweetie, I am off for a bit now, shaun in back from school and going to do the pics of the dogs. Will be back later on sweetie.
> 
> lots of love x x


Bye speak soon x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good evening 

Well trying to take proper photo's of 4 week old pups is a nightmare, I have not suceeded at all, I must of taken 40 photo's and non of them are any good, naught little squinchers :001_tt2::001_tt2:

So I only have 2 facial shots of my preferred 2, not going to name them just going to call them pup 1 & pup 2.

I look forward to your comments.....

Pup 1









Pup 2









Love Rach x x


----------



## ally

Welcome and congratulations on your imminent arrivals.... good luck - can't wait to hear the news and see pics xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Good evening
> 
> Well trying to take proper photo's of 4 week old pups is a nightmare, I have not suceeded at all, I must of taken 40 photo's and non of them are any good, naught little squinchers :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> So I only have 2 facial shots of my preferred 2, not going to name them just going to call them pup 1 & pup 2.
> 
> I look forward to your comments.....
> 
> Pup 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Rach x x


good evening MM ,

they arent badly behaved already are they are thought they were going to be little angels :001_tt2:,

i think pup 2, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> good evening MM ,
> 
> they arent badly behaved already are they are thought they were going to be little angels :001_tt2:,
> 
> i think pup 2, xxx


Was a slightly drunk when I made that comment lol.

You should of seen my trying to take the photo's - hysterical :001_tt2::001_tt2:

How are you then honey?

x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Was a slightly drunk when I made that comment lol.
> 
> You should of seen my trying to take the photo's - hysterical :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> How are you then honey?
> 
> x x


im sure you said that on more than one occasion :001_tt2: :001_tt2:,

im all good :smilewinkgrin:,

its thundering here but no lightning as of yet but electric has flicked off twice , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> im sure you said that on more than one occasion :001_tt2: :001_tt2:,
> 
> im all good :smilewinkgrin:,
> 
> its thundering here but no lightning as of yet but electric has flicked off twice , xxx


Maybe you got a little confused, it's me who's the Angel 

Yea it's starting to look a little grey over this way, so I dare say it's on the way, did you pick your lad up in the snazzy car?

x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Maybe you got a little confused, it's me who's the Angel
> 
> Yea it's starting to look a little grey over this way, so I dare say it's on the way, did you pick your lad up in the snazzy car?
> 
> x


me confused hmmmmm, sure its not you :001_tt2:,

lightning here now ,

yeah and managed to get right outside school gate for him so he was a happy bunny , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> me confused hmmmmm, sure its not you :001_tt2:,
> 
> lightning here now ,
> 
> yeah and managed to get right outside school gate for him so he was a happy bunny , xxx


So you both did a spot of posing 

Well you can keep the thunder & lightening over your way thanks honey, Molly doesn't like it 

Are you enjoying the peace!!!

x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> So you both did a spot of posing
> 
> Well you can keep the thunder & lightening over your way thanks honey, Molly doesn't like it
> 
> Are you enjoying the peace!!!
> 
> x


my staffy hates it she ends up in a right state and super stressed ,
we have got 2 tv's and 2 radios blasting here all on different stations hmy:,

haha well its a sort of peace its that noisey , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> my staffy hates it she ends up in a right state and super stressed ,
> we have got 2 tv's and 2 radios blasting here all on different stations hmy:,
> 
> haha well its a sort of peace its that noisey , xxx


What are you dogs called, I don't think I have ever asked; sorry

x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> What are you dogs called, I don't think I have ever asked; sorry
> 
> x


staffy is called kira and tother is alfie , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> staffy is called kira and tother is alfie , xx


Cool names 

Have you ever posted a pic of yourself on here?


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Cool names
> 
> Have you ever posted a pic of yourself on here?


they are both rescues and that was the names they already had ,

haha nope, xx


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> staffy is called kira and tother is alfie , xx


Evening girls! Thats 2 dogs on here called kira! And thats my daughters name! spelt (kiera!) Rach they are so cute! :001_wub: xx


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Evening girls! Thats 2 dogs on here called kira! And thats my daughters name! spelt (kiera!) Rach they are so cute! :001_wub: xx


evening Alex ,

i didnt know there was another dog called kira  
must learn to read more hmy:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> they are both rescues and that was the names they already had ,
> 
> haha nope, xx


It's so weird we are all so close and don't even know what each other looks like, how bizarre is that!!!

Hiya Alex x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> It's so weird we are all so close and don't even know what each other looks like, how bizarre is that!!!
> 
> Hiya Alex x


totally bizarre, but then as i have said before i didnt actually expect to make real friends on a forum , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> they are both rescues and that was the names they already had ,
> 
> haha nope, xx





kira99 said:


> totally bizarre, but then as i have said before i didnt actually expect to make real friends on a forum , xx


yea I am the same but very happy I made some very special friends x x

p.s. Where is CC tonight??


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> yea I am the same but very happy I made some very special friends x x
> 
> p.s. Where is CC tonight??


haha thought you was maybe getting worried then :smilewinkgrin:,

dont know havent seen her on here, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> haha thought you was maybe getting worried then :smilewinkgrin:,
> 
> dont know havent seen her on here, xx


What do you think, maybe she's got a secret man and they are sharing champange in a lovely bubble bath :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> What do you think, maybe she's got a secret man and they are sharing champange in a lovely bubble bath :001_tt2::001_tt2:


haha dont know now , i really dont think so although doesnt sound like a bad idea , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> haha dont know now , i really dont think so although doesnt sound like a bad idea , xx


Well I reckon she is splashing around in those bubbles :001_tt2::001_tt2:

she's going to kill me


----------



## Guest

wow thats a very hard choice but i have decided you should keep pup 2 I am off now to look at all the posts i have missed all i did was just see pictures and go awwwww
then had to come and comment il say it again Rach you are the best i havent seen a newbie breeder do aswell with there dogs as you have!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Right honey, I am off to have a very late tea, should be back in a bit x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Right honey, I am off to have a very late tea, should be back in a bit x x


ok hun, hopefully see you later, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> wow thats a very hard choice but i have decided you should keep pup 2 I am off now to look at all the posts i have missed all i did was just see pictures and go awwwww
> then had to come and comment il say it again Rach you are the best i havent seen a newbie breeder do aswell with there dogs as you have!


aww sweetheart that is such a lovely thing to say, thank you so much, couldn't of done it without you guys x x


----------



## cav

oooow i like them both im going go for number 2 but they are both lovely


----------



## crazycrest

You crazy ladies :001_tt2:

Well my lovely friend....although Bailey is very lovely.....
I have to say it's Sammy that does it for me x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> You crazy ladies :001_tt2:
> 
> Well my lovely friend....although Bailey is very lovely.....
> I have to say it's Sammy that does it for me x x x


evening CC,
me crazy what have i done or said ,

do you know who is who on the pics, if so which is which cos i dont know, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> evening CC,
> me crazy what have i done or said ,
> 
> do you know who is who on the pics, if so which is which cos i dont know, xx


Hiya ninja...you are all crazy :001_tt2:
Champagne & bubbles I ask ya????

Yep I know which is which even if MM don't 
I will pm you so as not to spoil the fun for everyone else though xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hiya ninja...you are all crazy :001_tt2:
> Champagne & bubbles I ask ya????
> 
> Yep I know which is which even if MM don't
> I will pm you so as not to spoil the fun for everyone else though xx


Champagne and bubbles and a toyboy to go with them sounds good to me :devil:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> Champagne and bubbles and a toyboy to go with them sounds good to me :devil:, xx


I am obviously not your average ** year old then lol :001_tt2:
Sound's gruesome to me xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I am obviously not your average ** year old then lol :001_tt2:
> Sound's gruesome to me xx


something wrong with the numbers on your key board LOL :001_tt2:

sounds pretty good to me ,
although in saying that i wouldnt be on here to talk to you lot :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> something wrong with the numbers on your key board LOL :001_tt2:
> 
> sounds pretty good to me ,
> although in saying that i wouldnt be on here to talk to you lot :smilewinkgrin:, xx


Yep I reckon there must be xx

Ewwww....nasty ninja, please...keep talking so I know what you're doing :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yep I reckon there must be xx
> 
> Ewwww....nasty ninja, please...keep talking so I know what you're doing :001_tt2:


haha dont think i have the energy at the min, although im sure i could find it should the need arise :yesnod: :lol:,

in saying that MM went for tea and hasnt come back so maybe she has found herself a toyboy hmy: lol, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha dont think i have the energy at the min, although im sure i could find it should the need arise :yesnod: :lol:,
> 
> in saying that MM went for tea and hasnt come back so maybe she has found herself a toyboy hmy: lol, xxx


Hmmmm you are a little rebel at heart hey xx

I doubt MM will be back now x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hmmmm you are a little rebel at heart hey xx
> 
> I doubt MM will be back now x


haha me never 

i didnt think she would be, maybe she has found herself a toyboy for the night lol, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha me never
> 
> i didnt think she would be, maybe she has found herself a toyboy for the night lol, xxx


LOL more of them tonight than anything else :001_tt2:
Toyboy's I ask ya


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL more of them tonight than anything else  :001_tt2:
> Toyboy's I ask ya


no must be your mind playing tricks on ya :smilewinkgrin:,

i could say yes please but i wont, well not at the min anyway hmy: lol, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> no must be your mind playing tricks on ya :smilewinkgrin:,
> 
> i could say yes please but i wont, well not at the min anyway hmy: lol, xx


Nope 'tis only my memory that is crap :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Nope 'tis only my memory that is crap :001_tt2:


well ya must have forgotten what you have read then :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> well ya must have forgotten what you have read then :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx


Errr nope...seem's tonight is all about toyboy's


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Errr nope...seem's tonight is all about toyboy's


haha must be wishful thinking taken over :smilewinkgrin:,

still sounds like a good idea though :devil:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha must be wishful thinking taken over :smilewinkgrin:,
> 
> still sounds like a good idea though :devil:, xxx


NOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> NOOOOOO!!!!!!


pmsl :lol:,

just for relaxation purposes of course :smilewinkgrin:,
well what more would it be for though :devil: lol, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Errr nope...seem's tonight is all about toyboy's


Well Mrs.... we share everything with you, so come on dish the dirt 
I want all the juicy details; champange, bubbles & desert.... come on give....

:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:

p.s. If I am never heard from again I will say a fond farewell now.... CC is going to be after me:001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Well Mrs.... we share everything with you, so come on dish the dirt
> I want all the juicy details; champange, bubbles & desert.... come on give....
> 
> :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> p.s. If I am never heard from again I will say a fond farewell now.... CC is going to be after me:001_tt2::001_tt2:


pmsl, i think you is in trouble now LOL :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well I am still alive  CC only told me off a little bit :001_tt2::001_tt2:

I thought the pic of Pup 1 yesterday Bailey was a bit unfair as it wasn't as good quality as the other. So as I was feeling a bit guilty I took a couple of him today.....


























Rach x x


----------



## Guest

aww  im in love!!! Love pictures!! I love your babies!!


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Well I am still alive  CC only told me off a little bit :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> I thought the pic of Pup 1 yesterday Bailey was a bit unfair as it wasn't as good quality as the other. So as I was feeling a bit guilty I took a couple of him today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rach x x


Good evening ,

bit posh them pics MM , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> Good evening ,
> 
> bit posh them pics MM , xx


hehe, that's me a posh bird :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Evening ladies x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well I am still alive  CC only told me off a little bit :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> I thought the pic of Pup 1 yesterday Bailey was a bit unfair as it wasn't as good quality as the other. So as I was feeling a bit guilty I took a couple of him today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rach x x


Aww poor Bailey, first he wasn't photogenic enough & now
he is being strangled 
He look's lovely xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Aww poor Bailey, first he wasn't photogenic enough & now
> he is being strangled
> He look's lovely xx


ohhhh mrs, you are so so bad :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:

Have you looked at your emails

x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> ohhhh mrs, you are so so bad :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Have you looked at your emails
> 
> x x


Ha! You have the audacity to call me BAD!!!
Have you read back to yourself what you pair write about me???

Of course I have lol & reply sent x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> ohhhh mrs, you are so so bad :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Have you looked at your emails
> 
> x x


What I wanna know is...when your visitor's arrived....
....could the puppies get up :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

evening MM an CC ,

you cant be talking about me CC , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> evening MM an CC ,
> 
> you cant be talking about me CC , xx


Ello ninja.....& why ever not???
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

He said they were PORKERS - lol. I explained that it was a bit of a one off :001_tt2::001_tt2:

He picked them all up and then just chose Jazz, I was a bit nervous he was going to say Bailey lol. I didn't see MILO coming though


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> He said they were PORKERS - lol. I explained that it was a bit of a one off :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> He picked them all up and then just chose Jazz, I was a bit nervous he was going to say Bailey lol. I didn't see MILO coming though


Uh huh!!!! Just what I thought 
Ah! but did he believe you ???

Lol I knew it would be Jazz or Bailey too, how mad is that :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Ello ninja.....& why ever not???
> x x x


cos i never said anything :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> cos i never said anything :smilewinkgrin:, xx


Hmmm I do not believe you.
I have read it all x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hmmm I do not believe you.
> I have read it all x x


but by the time you posted you had forgotten what you had read hmy: LOL, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

sorry about that had someone at the door, have you had a good day Ninja x x


----------



## ninja

yep, came home drenched though  lol, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> yep, came home drenched though  lol, xx


aww bless you, what have you had for tea anything nice x x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> yep, came home drenched though  lol, xx


Aww poor ninja....it started about half hour ago here 
& it's hammering down :cursing:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> aww bless you, what have you had for tea anything nice x x


just pizza, had parents evening an had to go shopping, xx



crazycrest said:


> Aww poor ninja....it started about half hour ago here
> & it's hammering down :cursing:


it been like that on and off since 2ish, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> just pizza, had parents evening an had to go shopping, xx
> 
> it been like that on and off since 2ish, xx


pizza sounds lovely I am trying to eat healthy..... it's thunder & lightening here x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> pizza sounds lovely I am trying to eat healthy..... it's thunder & lightening here x x


what you mean pizza isnt healthy , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Come on ladies....what's today's news???


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Come on ladies....what's today's news???


evening CC , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> evening CC , xxx


 Another different picture,evening me ninja xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Another different picture,evening me ninja xx


haha, cant decide which i want to keep on for now,  :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha, cant decide which i want to keep on for now,  :001_tt2:, xx


Put the old one back & save my marbles becoming cloudy


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Put the old one back & save my marbles becoming cloudy


i have had that one since before Molly had her pups ,

i thought it would help to sharpen it up making you think a bit more :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i have had that one since before Molly had her pups ,
> 
> i thought it would help to sharpen it up making you think a bit more :001_tt2:, xx


Ha!!!:001_tt2:
But it's very bright & hurt's my eyes 

Oh dear dog another one xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Ha!!!:001_tt2:
> But it's very bright & hurt's my eyes
> 
> Oh dear dog another one xx


haha, think this one is to dark ,

will see what else i have got :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

Ninja that's 6 today alone...STOP IT PLEASE!!!


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Ninja that's 6 today alone...STOP IT PLEASE!!!


pmsl, ok im gonna stick with this one for now ,
unless you prefered one of the others, cos i can change it if you want :lol: , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good evening you pair of mad nutters :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> pmsl, ok im gonna stick with this one for now ,
> unless you prefered one of the others, cos i can change it if you want :lol: , xx


HELP!!!! This woman is a nutter!!! 

I prefer the one you alway's had, just because you understand xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Good evening you pair of mad nutters :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


Thank dog for small mercies xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Good evening you pair of mad nutters :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


evening MM ,

its not me  have you heard how CC keeps moaning at me  LOL, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> evening MM ,
> 
> its not me  have you heard how CC keeps moaning at me  LOL, xx


Pmsl...not you!!!!!


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Pmsl...not you!!!!!


just had a thought MM wont have seen the other pics i was trying :idea:, maybe i should go through them again and see what she prefers  :001_tt2:, xx

what do you reckon MM :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> just had a thought MM wont have seen the other pics i was trying :idea:, maybe i should go through them again and see what she prefers  :001_tt2:, xx
> 
> what do you reckon MM :smilewinkgrin:, xx


Hahaha I am leaving the forum :idea:
Dogs need feeding...back when ninja's finished xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

eeerrrrrrrr *NO*

I can't leave you 2 alone for 5 mins, before you both start misbehaving....

naughty.....


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hahaha I am leaving the forum :idea:
> Dogs need feeding...back when ninja's finished xx


hmmmm seems MM doesnt want to see them  , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> hmmmm seems MM doesnt want to see them  , xx


You are a total fruit loop Ninja, do you know that....:001_tt2::001_tt2:

:001_tt2: And CC isn't far behind you either ut:ut:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> eeerrrrrrrr *NO*
> 
> I can't leave you 2 alone for 5 mins, before you both start misbehaving....
> 
> naughty.....


oh ok then :crying: ,

i tell ya it was CC :yesnod: im always good me , xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> You are a total fruit loop Ninja, do you know that....:001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> :001_tt2: And CC isn't far behind you either ut:ut:


but the trouble is you are at least one step in front of me :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> but the trouble is you are at least one step in front of me :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


How many times have I had to tell you, a complete angel me; I am the sane 1 as for you 2 well I really believe there is not hope for the pair of you :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> eeerrrrrrrr *NO*
> 
> I can't leave you 2 alone for 5 mins, before you both start misbehaving....
> 
> naughty.....





Molly's Mum said:


> You are a total fruit loop Ninja, do you know that....:001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> :001_tt2: And CC isn't far behind you either ut:ut:


Yup & yup again,,,,only I ain't far behind 
Look who's talking


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> How many times have I had to tell you, a complete angel me; I am the sane 1 as for you 2 well I really believe there is not hope for the pair of you :001_tt2::001_tt2:


pmsl, have you read back through this thread :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> How many times have I had to tell you, a complete angel me; I am the sane 1 as for you 2 well I really believe there is not hope for the pair of you :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Hmmm no hope for Posh Bird's neither, not here :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> pmsl, have you read back through this thread :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx


yep I have and it proves my theory, totally.

When I first joined here I was very shy, quiet & reserved.... I meet you 2 and look what happens...... I rest my case :001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yep I have and it proves my theory, totally.
> 
> When I first joined here I was very shy, quiet & reserved.... I meet you 2 and look what happens...... I rest my case :001_tongue::001_tongue:


Now hang on...just a minute ut:
Ok so the thread title may say so...but where's the freaking proof??? :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> yep I have and it proves my theory, totally.
> 
> When I first joined here I was very shy, quiet & reserved.... I meet you 2 and look what happens...... I rest my case :001_tongue::001_tongue:


haha NOT, i reckon it was all an act ,
you are showing your true colours now :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha NOT, i reckon it was all an act ,
> you are showing your true colours now :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx


Yeah!!! Lulled us into a false sense of security didn't she


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yeah!!! Lulled us into a false sense of security didn't she


yep :yesnod:,
and look what she has done to me i was nothing like this before  :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

How rude... the pair of you; the abuse I have to put up with, all I can say it's a bl**dy good job I luv ya :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> How rude... the pair of you; the abuse I have to put up with, all I can say it's a bl**dy good job I luv ya :001_tt2::001_tt2:


  see what happens, you tell us off and it goes quiet :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> see what happens, you tell us off and it goes quiet :001_tt2:, xx


I am still here, just in between feeding & toilet trips xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Too right!!

Sounds like the pair of you need a right telling off, you're tapped the pair of you x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I am still here, just in between feeding & toilet trips xx


you got a weak bladder then :lol:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Too right!!
> 
> Sounds like the pair of you need a right telling off, you're tapped the pair of you x x





kira99 said:


> you got a weak bladder then :lol:, xx


Hey don't blame me...read back through, then tell me who is tapped!
Shy my rather large backside 

Nope, well not now I gave up the water tablet's


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hey don't blame me...read back through, then tell me who is tapped!
> Shy my rather large backside
> 
> Nope, well not now I gave up the water tablet's


i hope you dont mean me there CC ,

is was gonna say it was an age thing :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i hope you dont mean me there CC ,
> 
> is was gonna say it was an age thing :001_tt2:, xx


Nope I don't suffer age related incontinence...not yet anyhow!!!

And yes I do mean YOU :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> i hope you dont mean me there CC ,
> 
> is was gonna say it was an age thing :001_tt2:, xx


you been on the wine tonight Ninja????


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> you been on the wine tonight Ninja????


I reckon she's been on it all day


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> you been on the wine tonight Ninja????


haha nope ,

ok i will behave ,

how are your pups and molly? xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I reckon she's been on it all day





kira99 said:


> haha nope ,
> 
> ok i will behave ,
> 
> how are your pups and molly? xx


She very brave tonight - naughty ninja :001_tt2::001_tt2:

yea they are all brill thanks, little angels... just like me


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> She very brave tonight - naughty ninja :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> yea they are all brill thanks, little angels... just like me


We are a right motley crew really ain't we!!!
Posh bird's, ninja's, angel's & bad bugger's :Crikey we're lucky this thread is still alive with all the name calling x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> We are a right motley crew really ain't we!!!
> Posh bird's, ninja's, angel's & bad bugger's :Crikey we're lucky this thread is still alive with all the name calling x x x


We get left alone don't we?? I think we probably frighten people away...

Earlier I had the squinchers out in the garden, not in their pen just let them run around, they were chasing me around the garden - it was so funny, they loved it and all were panting by the time we finished. Do you know they can get up and down the step on the patio door... I coudn't believe it, they are so big now x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> We get left alone don't we?? I think we probably frighten people away...
> 
> Earlier I had the squinchers out in the garden, not in their pen just let them run around, they were chasing me around the garden - it was so funny, they loved it and all were panting by the time we finished. Do you know they can get up and down the step on the patio door... I coudn't believe it, they are so big now x x


We don't frighten anyone...we are all lovely :001_tt2:

LOl them squincher's sure are growing, the garden time sound's
like great fun, did you get pics x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> We don't frighten anyone...we are all lovely :001_tt2:
> 
> LOl them squincher's sure are growing, the garden time sound's
> like great fun, did you get pics x x


no too busy playing with them hehe, they sure can move now lol.
They are all crashed out on the carpet around my legs at the mo 

Has anyone heard from Beth, I am really starting to worry about her x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> We are a right motley crew really ain't we!!!
> Posh bird's, ninja's, angel's & bad bugger's :Crikey we're lucky this thread is still alive with all the name calling x x x


what do ya mean motley crew  we are proper peeps :001_tt2:, xx



Molly's Mum said:


> We get left alone don't we?? I think we probably frighten people away...
> 
> Earlier I had the squinchers out in the garden, not in their pen just let them run around, they were chasing me around the garden - it was so funny, they loved it and all were panting by the time we finished. Do you know they can get up and down the step on the patio door... I coudn't believe it, they are so big now x x


i think maybe peeps just enjoy reading how you two get at me ,
dont reckon we frighten peeps , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> what do ya mean motley crew  we are proper peeps :001_tt2:, xx
> 
> i think maybe peeps just enjoy reading how you two get at me ,
> dont reckon we frighten peeps , xx


Behave you, you give as good as you get.... if anything you are the naughtiest :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Behave you, you give as good as you get.... if anything you are the naughtiest :001_tt2::001_tt2:


im as good as gold me  :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

well my lovely friends, I still have loads of stuff to do for Zac's birthday and feeling really shattered so goin to say, night night.

luv ya x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> well my lovely friends, I still have loads of stuff to do for Zac's birthday and feeling really shattered so goin to say, night night.
> 
> luv ya x x


nite nite MM, 
sweet dreams , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> well my lovely friends, I still have loads of stuff to do for Zac's birthday and feeling really shattered so goin to say, night night.
> 
> luv ya x x


Good luck MM hope you get it all sorted & have a lovely sleep x x


----------



## ninja

seems i have been called allsorts tonight and accused a few things as well  :001_tt2:,
so come on CC lets have a few more cos you only need to do 6 more posts to get to 2000 , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> seems i have been called allsorts tonight and accused a few things as well  :001_tt2:,
> so come on CC lets have a few more cos you only need to do 6 more posts to get to 2000 , xx


Well you sure ain't the little innocent you profess to be ninja 
All done in the best possible taste :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well you sure ain't the little innocent you profess to be ninja
> All done in the best possible taste :001_tt2:


believe me i is (sort of) ,

different on here cos not face to face :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> believe me i is (sort of) ,
> 
> different on here cos not face to face :smilewinkgrin:, xx


Yeah whatever ninja xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yeah whatever ninja xx


tis true honestly ,
time will tell and you will see :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> tis true honestly ,
> time will tell and you will see :smilewinkgrin:, xx


So did you make use of the number today, seeing you had
the whole day off to do as you please ???? :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> So did you make use of the number today, seeing you had
> the whole day off to do as you please ???? :001_tt2:


haha, no ,
i was to busy errmm looking for a new avatar , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha, no ,
> i was to busy errmm looking for a new avatar , xx


Oh yeah....like I hadn't noticed 

You chicken :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Oh yeah....like I hadn't noticed
> 
> You chicken :001_tt2:


might look for a few more later ,

see thats something else you have called me  :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> might look for a few more later ,
> 
> see thats something else you have called me  :001_tt2:, xx


Hiya guys! No rach? I bet she's in bed - she's got more sense than me!  I gotta be up at 7 to soak the food,clean up the puppy room etc -It's a killer! xx


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Hiya guys! No rach? I bet she's in bed - she's got more sense than me!  I gotta be up at 7 to soak the food,clean up the puppy room etc -It's a killer! xx


the joys of puppies aye :smilewinkgrin:,
did you notice they were picking on me  , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> the joys of puppies aye :smilewinkgrin:,
> did you notice they were picking on me  , xx


Puppies are wonderful...I love puppies 

Picking on you...oh you need to stop lady x xx x


----------



## crazycrest

Still no MM I am having withdrawal symptom's


----------



## crazycrest

Is there anybody out there


----------



## crazycrest

Actually scrub that...not just anyone will do :001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Where are you MM...This place just ain't the same without ya xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Still no MM I am having withdrawal symptom's





crazycrest said:


> Actually scrub that...not just anyone will do :001_tt2:


shall i leave now then  hmy:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> shall i leave now then  hmy:, xx


Nope you can stay...but anyone else get's it xx

Metaphorically speaking of course!!!


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Nope you can stay...but anyone else get's it xx
> 
> Metaphorically speaking of course!!!


pmsl, and you are starting to use big words now blimey lol :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> pmsl, and you are starting to use big words now blimey lol :smilewinkgrin:, xx


Haha!!! I can spell even if I can't remember :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Haha!!! I can spell even if I can't remember :001_tt2:


why what you forgotten now  lol, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> why what you forgotten now  lol, xx


Nothing yet...gimme an hour or two


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Nothing yet...gimme an hour or two


see you have already forgotten what you had forgot ,

have you spoke to MM today, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> Ok I agree I am a nutter xx
> 
> have you spoke to MM today, xx


Nope not heard from her today at all..hence the withdrawals xx


----------



## crazycrest

Got ya!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Nope not heard from her today at all..hence the withdrawals xx


pmsl, there must be something up with your comp tonight , 
i see you are having problems quoting me :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Got ya!!! :001_tt2:


i will get you back but will just bide my time :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> pmsl, there must be something up with your comp tonight ,
> i see you quoting me :smilewinkgrin:, xx


No doesn't seem to be a problem hun, all is ok  xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

HELLOOOOO Girlies x x x x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i will get you back but will just bide my time :001_tt2:, xx


Oh noooo!!! What am I gonna do  xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> HELLOOOOO Girlies x x x x


Hello my lovely lady...missed ya x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> HELLOOOOO Girlies x x x x


evening MM ,

now you tell me who is the mad one tonight ut:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Hello my lovely lady...missed ya x x x


Missed you tooooooo, been so busy today - getting myself into deep doodoo

How are you feeling sweetie

x x x

Hiya Ninja how are you hun x x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> evening MM ,
> 
> now you tell me who is the mad one tonight ut:, xx


 I have my reason's & you are very well aware of them!!!
Anyhow you put me up to it...bad, mad ninja :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

One very fat, chunky squincher....










Bailey... with his new family


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Missed you tooooooo, been so busy today - getting myself into deep doodoo
> 
> How are you feeling sweetie
> 
> x x x
> 
> Hiya Ninja how are you hun x x


Yes...thought you might be, that's why I haven't bothered you xx

I am still taking the medication  Will be ok soon thank you x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> One very fat, chunky squincher....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bailey... with his new family


OMG he is so fat he look's deformed lol 

Bless that little girl look's like the cat what got the cream...you ok ??? xxx


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> Where are you MM...This place just ain't the same without ya xx


Evening ladies! Will I do?! lol! xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Evening ladies! Will I do?! lol! xx


Evening Alex...nope sorry :001_tt2:

I only want the real deal x x x


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> OMG he is so fat he look's deformed lol
> 
> Bless that little girl look's like the cat what got the cream...you ok ??? xxx


OMG They're so cute! Their fat little bellies are just like my pups! x

Crazy crest - Have u not bin well? Wots wrong? x


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> Evening Alex...nope sorry :001_tt2:
> 
> I only want the real deal x x x


U cheeky cow! I'm off then  .............................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> OMG he is so fat he look's deformed lol
> 
> Bless that little girl look's like the cat what got the cream...you ok ??? xxx


pmsl - yea that's why I took the pic, it was just after dinner, I hasten to add it was the angle he was laying... he doesn't normally look like that lol.

My god that little girl, was just so lovely, she cried when I bought the pups in so did her Mum, and she cried when they had to leave, can't believe they chose Bailey but hey least it's sorted that one out..... They only problem is they are the family from last night!!!!!!


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> OMG They're so cute! Their fat little bellies are just like my pups! x
> 
> Crazy crest - Have u not bin well? Wots wrong? x


Alex it was a joke, I only have a cold/swine flu..thank's for caring xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> pmsl - yea that's why I took the pic, it was just after dinner, I hasten to add it was the angle he was laying... he doesn't normally look like that lol.
> 
> My god that little girl, was just so lovely, she cried when I bought the pups in so did her Mum, and she cried when they had to leave, can't believe they chose Bailey but hey least it's sorted that one out..... They only problem is they are the family from last night!!!!!!


Oh no...it's only Thursday!!!!


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Evening ladies! Will I do?! lol! xx





crazycrest said:


> Evening Alex...nope sorry :001_tt2:
> 
> I only want the real deal x x x


evening Alex ,

we arent needed now MM is here , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> U cheeky cow! I'm off then  .............................................................................................................................................................................


LOL good job you haven't read any further back then :001_tt2:


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> Alex it was a joke, I only have a cold/swine flu..thank's for caring xxx


Ha-Ha! I no x Poor u! It better not be contagious! It must be so hard with the pups to care for, Get well swn luv xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> evening Alex ,
> 
> we arent needed now MM is here , xx


Behave you, course your needed!!! I need my daily dose of madness :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Hiya alex x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Oh no...it's only Thursday!!!!


yep, I am deep in the ****, too late now it's done .....


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Ha-Ha! I no x Poor u! It better not be contagious! It must be so hard with the pups to care for, Get well swn luv xx


Thank's Alex....sure I will be good as new by the end of weekend x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yep, I am deep in the ****, too late now it's done .....


Well my friend....Que Sera Sera!!!!
They need a Molly baby more than most & I luv ya for it x x x


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> evening Alex ,
> 
> we arent needed now MM is here , xx


Hiya hun, clearly we are unwanted! :001_tt2: to cc & mm! I'm gunna start my own thread! :001_tt2: xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> evening Alex ,
> 
> we arent needed now MM is here , xx


Yeah come back ninja....we all need insanity at times


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> Well my friend....Que Sera Sera!!!!
> They need a Molly baby more than most & I luv ya for it x x x


I agree! Think how happy that little girl and her mum will be! Everyone needs a Molly Moo! I love sunshine, Is she taken? xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> I agree! Think how happy that little girl and her mum will be! Everyone needs a Molly Moo! I love sunshine, Is she taken? xx


they are all taken now, I have more people than pups that is the big problem x x

where's Ninja gone


----------



## crazycrest

Ninja!!!!!!! Are you on the phone???


----------



## Molly's Mum

I was getting paranoid then!!! I come on and you all go quiet


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I was getting paranoid then!!! I come on and you all go quiet


 Paranoid???You??? What???


----------



## ninja

i is back ,

didnt know what you two were on about, then son shouted me cos dvd player froze, sorted that then it started raining so had to grab washing off line, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i is back ,
> 
> didnt know what you two were on about, then son shouted me cos dvd player froze, sorted that then it started raining so had to grab washing off line, xx


Hmmmm likely blimmin stories :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> i is back ,
> 
> didnt know what you two were on about, then son shouted me cos dvd player froze, sorted that then it started raining so had to grab washing off line, xx


I thought you weren't talking to me nutty ninja :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hmmmm likely blimmin stories :001_tt2:


tis true, but he has had to turn dvd off now cos it has thunder in it and was starting to panic staffy , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> tis true, but he has had to turn dvd off now cos it has thunder in it and was starting to panic staffy , xx


Aww poor girl...sorry useless at names haha x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I thought you weren't talking to me nutty ninja :001_tt2::001_tt2:


but i got told off last night , 
so was being nice and quite :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Aww poor girl...sorry useless at names haha x x x


haha hers is easy to remember its 'kira', xx


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> tis true, but he has had to turn dvd off now cos it has thunder in it and was starting to panic staffy , xx


Poor staffy! (Is that kira?) 
Rach I'll be there for u wen they all go  I know how u feel  So yur not keeping one now? xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha hers is easy to remember its 'kira', xx


Right...got it :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Poor staffy! (Is that kira?)
> Rach I'll be there for u wen they all go  I know how u feel  So yur not keeping one now? xx


Hell yea course I am, I am keeping Sammy  I am dreading them going although I am pleased with who they are going to x x


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Poor staffy! (Is that kira?)
> Rach I'll be there for u wen they all go  I know how u feel  So yur not keeping one now? xx


yep kira,

have you got homes for all yours?, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

so Ninja have you had a good day???


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> so Ninja have you had a good day???


yep to hot though but at least it didnt rain 

thought everyone had gone and left me  :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> yep to hot though but at least it didnt rain
> 
> thought everyone had gone and left me  :001_tt2:, xx


no not at all, nutter. I have 7 little monkeys climbing around my feet and trying to nibble my toes x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> no not at all, nutter. I have 7 little monkeys climbing around my feet and trying to nibble my toes x


im being good tonight have you noticed :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> im being good tonight have you noticed :001_tt2:, xx


Yeah!!! too blimmin good


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> im being good tonight have you noticed :001_tt2:, xx


Yep I had noticed, it's worrying maybe you are coming down with something :001_tt2::001_tt2:



crazycrest said:


> Yeah!!! too blimmin good


You are just as naughty Mrs :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Just got to make a call, be back in a bit xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yeah!!! too blimmin good


im always good i is :yesnod:,

an seems nobody else is really here hmy:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> im always good i is :yesnod:,
> 
> an seems nobody else is really here hmy:, xx


Yeah...good haha :smilewinkgrin:

I am here, but feeding the zoo as well x x x


----------



## Vixie

hello ladies


----------



## crazycrest

Ello ya mad woman


----------



## Vixie

who me? NEVER  xx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> who me? NEVER  xx


am back had to get some food hadnt eaten today ,

evening vixie ,
pleased you are here they say im mad and its not true :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Vixie

neither of us are mad, I don't know where they got such an idea


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> neither of us are mad, I don't know where they got such an idea


me neither ,
reckon they must be the mad ones to think such a thing ,

*whispers* have you read back through the thread, xx


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> me neither ,
> reckon they must be the mad ones to think such a thing ,
> 
> *whispers* have you read back through the thread, xx


*whispers back* nope not yet will do another day, have people here so not got the time


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> *whispers back* nope not yet will do another day, have people here so not got the time


some of the things they have been calling me is terrible  , xx


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> some of the things they have been calling me is terrible  , xx


well we cant stand for that ... were is that naughty corner gone :001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

OMG....Leave here for 5 minute's & look what happen's 

You two are the maddest ever


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> well we cant stand for that ... were is that naughty corner gone :001_tt2:


not for me i hope hmy: 
i have been real good as always , xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> OMG....Leave here for 5 minute's & look what happen's
> 
> You two are the maddest ever


errrmmmm have you read some posts on here 
lets think back to the first posts of the evening :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> OMG....Leave here for 5 minute's & look what happen's
> 
> You two are the maddest ever


the cheek, how could you say such a thing I'm hurt  :001_tt2: 



kira99 said:


> not for me i hope hmy:
> i have been real good as always , xx


well it can be if you want to it to be, it is a comfy spot to sit lol


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> the cheek, how could you say such a thing I'm hurt  :001_tt2:
> 
> well it can be if you want to it to be, it is a comfy spot to sit lol


yeah i know it fits my bum perfectly now  or it that tother way round , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Woooo Hooo we have our moderator back 

Vixie they have both been soooo naughty while you have been away :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Missed you honey x x


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> yeah i know it fits my bum perfectly now  or it that tother way round , xx


haha either way its a match made in heaven pmsl :001_tt2:  but dont worry you wont be lonely there is a spot for me right next to you, I have a cushion with my name on it ready tonight lol


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Woooo Hooo we have our moderator back
> 
> Vixie they have both been soooo naughty while you have been away :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Missed you honey x x


shame on them and I bet you have been such a good girl lol 

thanks its good to be back as well xx missed you too


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> shame on them and I bet you have been such a good girl lol
> 
> thanks its good to be back as well xx missed you too


I have been a complete Angel, I've even had to apologise to people reading the thread, those nutters are scary ut:ut: One of them was even on here talking to herselfut:ut:

x x


----------



## Vixie

haha sounds like a normal day on here then lol

sorry for the short visit, I have people over for a few nights and have been neglecting them so better go for tonight but will be back on tomorrow for a longer chat hopefully, night night ladies xx


----------



## crazycrest

I will be back soon....phone is ringing off the hook xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> haha sounds like a normal day on here then lol
> 
> sorry for the short visit, I have people over for a few nights and have been neglecting them so better go for tonight but will be back on tomorrow for a longer chat hopefully, night night ladies xx


Night night sweetie, keep smiling x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I have been a complete Angel, I've even had to apologise to people reading the thread, those nutters are scary ut:ut: One of them was even on here talking to herselfut:ut:
> 
> x x


i saw that CC had done that earlier also :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> i saw that CC had done that earlier also :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx


It was you - naught little minx.... :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> It was you - naught little minx.... :001_tt2::001_tt2:


CC did it earlier did you not see that , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> CC did it earlier did you not see that , xx


No I haven't had chance to go back and read it, but I will. Right I've got to go and feed the squinchers. Depending on how quickly they settle I might be back.... x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> No I haven't had chance to go back and read it, but I will. Right I've got to go and feed the squinchers. Depending on how quickly they settle I might be back.... x x x


ok catch ya later or tomorrow :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> ok catch ya later or tomorrow :smilewinkgrin:, xx


Nite nite girls, Gotta get sum sleep! Hope u all sleep well, xx~xx


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Nite nite girls, Gotta get sum sleep! Hope u all sleep well, xx~xx


nite nite hun,
sweet dreams, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> nite nite hun,
> sweet dreams, xx


Hahaha I got you all alone again ninja :thumbup::yikes:

Night whoever's gone....sleep well x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hahaha I got you all alone again ninja :thumbup::yikes:
> 
> Night whoever's gone....sleep well x x x


should i be scared  , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> should i be scared  , xx


Of what ??? :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Of what ??? :001_tt2:


the fact that i have nobody here to look after me hmy: , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> the fact that i have nobody here to look after me hmy: , xx


LOL you get nuttier my ninja you really do 

I am here to look after you :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL you get nuttier my ninja you really do
> 
> I am here to look after you :smilewinkgrin:


 i was right then i should be scared, worried an anything else that i cant think of hmy: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i was right then i should be scared, worried an anything else that i cant think of hmy: :001_tt2:, xx


Haahaa!!! now what ya gonna do??? ut:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Haahaa!!! now what ya gonna do??? ut:


best go and sit on the naughty seat next to vixie hmy:, xx

*quietly goes and sits down*


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> best go and sit on the naughty seat next to vixie hmy:, xx
> 
> *quietly goes and sits down*


Ha Vixie will be long gone from the naughty step 
Are you having a lovely peaceful evening x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Ha Vixie will be long gone from the naughty step
> Are you having a lovely peaceful evening x x x


you sure about that ,

its that peaceful im nearly bored LOL , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> you sure about that ,
> 
> its that peaceful im nearly bored LOL , xxx


I bet she's in bed by now lol, she isn't used to drinking 

Bored??? With all these lovely people to chat to


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I bet she's in bed by now lol, she isn't used to drinking
> 
> Bored??? With all these lovely people to chat to


thats why i keep practicing, practice makes perfect ,

nobody is talking though hmy:, xx

when did you change your location?, x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> thats why i keep practicing, practice makes perfect ,
> 
> nobody is talking though hmy:, xx
> 
> when did you change your location?, x


Well I have been on the phone all evening & it's difficult 

Practise...mmmm...must try it 

Much earlier today lol x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well I have been on the phone all evening & it's difficult
> 
> Practise...mmmm...must try it
> 
> Much earlier today lol x x x


haha well that goes to show how observant i am  , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha well that goes to show how observant i am  , xx


LOL yep...was when just you & I were on


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL yep...was when just you & I were on


was that before you started tlking to yourself though ,

see the jabber part is no longer there  , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> was that before you started tlking to yourself though ,
> 
> see the jabber part is no longer there  , xxx


Yes before you were talking to yourself 

LOL i got sick of being a jabber monkey today x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yes before you were talking to yourself
> 
> LOL i got sick of being a jabber monkey today x x x


well somebody has to talk to me and i am good company :001_tt2:,

yeah but looks boring now compared to the last few weeks :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> well somebody has to talk to me and i am good company :001_tt2:,
> 
> yeah but looks boring now compared to the last few weeks :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


Yes you are that 

That better x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yes you are that
> 
> That better x x


i do try  well maybe i am very trying ,

yep lots better :thumbup:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i do try  well maybe i am very trying ,
> 
> yep lots better :thumbup:, xx


You are me lovely ninja x x x

Ha! I am jabbering again then


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> You are me lovely ninja x x x
> 
> Ha! I am jabbering again then


as i said i do try :smilewinkgrin:,

yep jabbering looks good from here , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Well I am off now ninja...gonna get an early night 

Started to feel like c**p again, lemsip & bed are in order xxx
Sleep well when you get there....sweet dream's x xx x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well I am off now ninja...gonna get an early night
> 
> Started to feel like c**p again, lemsip & bed are in order xxx
> Sleep well when you get there....sweet dream's x xx x


might try for an early night tonight cos it didnt happen last night 

night night hun,
sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good Morning 

I have thought long & hard about what I am about to post; should I or shouldn't I? I love this forum and tend not to comment on threads where debates can start as I enjoy my time on here so much I haven't wanted to spoil it.......

I have been pondering this question last night and this morning; am I disgusting; to have bred a litter at this time?

Well this litter has been planned for 2 years, so was I irresponsible in the planning?
Am I keeping one of the pups? yes of course. One of they main reasons for the litter.
Do I have new homes for the rest of the litter? Yes I do, in fact I have more new owners than pups and have had to let some people down. 
Did I do this for the money? I will be lucky to break even; vet bills, equipment, food - maybe I did go over the top with visits to the vet and buying stuff but I wouldn't of had it any other way.
Money just simply doesn't come into the equation for me, I am still sleeping downstairs with Molly & the pups (they are 5 weeks old today) and have been for 6 weeks now. I work as a consultant - I could of earnt a lot more money doing my job then taking 10 weeks out; to be beside Molly & the pups.

Rescue centres do amazing work, I have had a rescue in the past but sometimes owners do not want a rescue dog. They want to know the complete background of a dog before they introduce it into their home; sometimes with small children. 

My heart will break when my babies have to leave to go to their new homes, I have cherished them with love; from their conception till they leave.

Molly will be spayed within the next couple of months, the reason; purely for her benefit, as she hasn't had a brill time of it and she is my girl and always will be.

So am I disgusting? I personally don't think I am but everyone is entitled to their own opinion and I respect theirs, I hope mine is respected in the same way.

This has not been posted to start a debate just me putting into words what has been going through my head.

x x x


----------



## crazycrest

No...you are not disgusting......
You have taken everything into consideration with this litter!
You saved so money was there had it been needed in an emergency!
You have more homes lined up than puppies available!
You health tested!
You are doing a contract!...Stating pup's to be returned!
You are bringing puppies up correctly...even though mum isn't bothered!
You will stay in contact with new owner's!
You will alway's know where your babies are!
You are keeping a puppy!
You are having mum spayed!
You have vetted each prospective owner!
You have let people down...For the right reason's!
You actually care where pup's go!
You took time out from work to raise the litter!
You lost money & didn't gain!

....................Need I go on????


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> No...you are not disgusting......
> You have taken everything into consideration with this litter!
> You saved so money was there had it been needed in an emergency!
> You have more homes lined up than puppies available!
> You health tested!
> You are doing a contract!...Stating pup's to be returned!
> You are bringing puppies up correctly...even though mum isn't bothered!
> You will stay in contact with new owner's!
> You will alway's know where your babies are!
> You are keeping a puppy!
> You are having mum spayed!
> You have vetted each prospective owner!
> You have let people down...For the right reason's!
> You actually care where pup's go!
> You took time out from work to raise the litter!
> You lost money & didn't gain!
> 
> ....................Need I go on????


Hiya guys! I totally agree with CC! Don't be so silly Rach! You've done everything by the book and you cldn't of done better if you tried! 
I sometimes feel bad when people talk about homeless dogs etc, But like you said loads of people want a puppy to bring up,so they know it's history, Plus people want a quality puppy with no underlying health problems!
Stop worrying and enjoy the short time left with your babies! xx


----------



## crazycrest

:cursing: Blimmin weather is to blame :cursing:

For everything tonight!!!


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> :cursing: Blimmin weather is to blame :cursing:
> 
> For everything tonight!!!


I take it it's bad by you?! It's not raining here but the wind is bad! Global warming I blame!:cursing: xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> I take it it's bad by you?! It's not raining here but the wind is bad! Global warming I blame!:cursing: xx


Yep I don't think it will ever stop raining!!! 
Need to build an ark methinks....
......But it's not me I'm bothered about....
.....Ninja's dog is in a sorry state & MM has no internet connection :cursing:


----------



## ninja

evening peeps , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> evening peeps , xx


Hiya ninja xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hiya ninja xx


evening CC ,

thunder seems to have stopped here at least for now , xx


----------



## ninja

ok so am i gunna have to talk to myself then :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> evening CC ,
> 
> thunder seems to have stopped here at least for now , xx


Good hopefully poor Kira can settle down for a while then!
Would she eat something now ?? x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Good hopefully poor Kira can settle down for a while then!
> Would she eat something now ?? x x


gunna give it a bit longer then try her with some tripe , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> gunna give it a bit longer then try her with some tripe , xx


Cool...hope she manages some x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Cool...hope she manages some x x


me to ,

haha you do realise how well you are doing remembering her name :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> me to ,
> 
> haha you do realise how well you are doing remembering her name :001_tt2:, xx


Now that's a funny thing lol....
....I usually remember the dogs names & not the owners out on walks


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Now that's a funny thing lol....
> ....I usually remember the dogs names & not the owners out on walks


haha, im like that at dog training, there is about 40 dogs in total over the 3 lessons and i can tell you all the dogs names but only a handful of the owners, just refer to them as so and so's mum and dad etc , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha, im like that at dog training, there is about 40 dogs in total over the 3 lessons and i can tell you all the dogs names but only a handful of the owners, just refer to them as so and so's mum and dad etc , xx


Lol yep me too x x


----------



## ninja

ok we have 2 clean dog bowls here :thumbup: albeit a slightly smaller meal , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> ok we have 2 clean dog bowls here :thumbup: albeit a slightly smaller meal , xx


Excellent...hope it stay's away for you now so Kira can relax  xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Excellent...hope it stay's away for you now so Kira can relax  xx


here's hoping ,

blimey what a serious day it has been on this thread hmy:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> here's hoping ,
> 
> blimey what a serious day it has been on this thread hmy:, xx


Haha!!! 

Well we have to be serious sometimes


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Haha!!!
> 
> Well we have to be serious sometimes


well im sure it isnt good for me cos it made me go to bed early last night hmy: LOL xx


----------



## reddogs

Molly's Mum said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I have thought long & hard about what I am about to post; should I or shouldn't I? I love this forum and tend not to comment on threads where debates can start as I enjoy my time on here so much I haven't wanted to spoil it.......
> 
> I have been pondering this question last night and this morning; am I disgusting; to have bred a litter at this time?
> 
> ......
> 
> So am I disgusting? I personally don't think I am but everyone is entitled to their own opinion and I respect theirs, I hope mine is respected in the same way.
> 
> This has not been posted to start a debate just me putting into words what has been going through my head.
> 
> x x x


Goodness I have been away for a few days and find this - you poor thing to be feeling like that

However I will join you in the feeling that maybe you shouldn't have bred, I have felt that some of the time having read what has been written on this forum at times and certainly has made me question the whole thing

BUT neither you nor I have done anything wrong, we did all the right things and ended up with a lovely bunch of puppies each and a lot of very happy people out in the big world that we had in place

You are chosing not to breed again, I may but haven't decided and only will in about 2 years and certainly only if I have buyers (already got some) and I feel it is right for my bitch.

Good luck for the last few weeks of having your babies, enjoy them and then be shocked at having your house back and the weird silence that suddenly descends


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> No...you are not disgusting......
> You have taken everything into consideration with this litter!
> You saved so money was there had it been needed in an emergency!
> You have more homes lined up than puppies available!
> You health tested!
> You are doing a contract!...Stating pup's to be returned!
> You are bringing puppies up correctly...even though mum isn't bothered!
> You will stay in contact with new owner's!
> You will alway's know where your babies are!
> You are keeping a puppy!
> You are having mum spayed!
> You have vetted each prospective owner!
> You have let people down...For the right reason's!
> You actually care where pup's go!
> You took time out from work to raise the litter!
> You lost money & didn't gain!
> 
> ....................Need I go on????


I completly agree what a big shame the same cant be said for everyone that has a litter at present 

Rach you have done a fantastic job!! You hold your head up high with your stunning babies knowing you did your so very best!!


----------



## crazycrest

reddogs said:


> Goodness I have been away for a few days and find this - you poor thing to be feeling like that
> 
> However I will join you in the feeling that maybe you shouldn't have bred, I have felt that some of the time having read what has been written on this forum at times and certainly has made me question the whole thing
> 
> BUT neither you nor I have done anything wrong, we did all the right things and ended up with a lovely bunch of puppies each and a lot of very happy people out in the big world that we had in place
> 
> You are chosing not to breed again, I may but haven't decided and only will in about 2 years and certainly only if I have buyers (already got some) and I feel it is right for my bitch.
> 
> Good luck for the last few weeks of having your babies, enjoy them and then be shocked at having your house back and the weird silence that suddenly descends


reddogs....see my post...it applies to you too xxx


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> reddogs....see my post...it applies to you too xxx


Evening ladies! Has Rach still not got the internet?Poor girl! I'd be lost without it!
Over the last few days Coco has bin play fighting with the pups!It's so cute, she gently rolls them over,puts their head in her mouth and toss's them around so gently! Bless! I will video it tomorro! 
How's eveyone today? xx


----------



## ninja

good evening , xx



DevilDogz said:


> I completly agree what a big shame the same cant be said for everyone that has a litter at present
> 
> Rach you have done a fantastic job!! You hold your head up high with your stunning babies knowing you did your so very best!!


i also agree, but it is the people who DONT go the right way about breeding that makes MM and any others who HAVE gone the right way about it feel the way MM has stated in her post, (hope that makes sense).


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Evening ladies! Has Rach still not got the internet?Poor girl! I'd be lost without it!
> Over the last few days Coco has bin play fighting with the pups!It's so cute, she gently rolls them over,puts their head in her mouth and toss's them around so gently! Bless! I will video it tomorro!
> How's eveyone today? xx





kira99 said:


> good evening , xx
> 
> i also agree, but it is the people who DONT go the right way about breeding that makes MM and any others who HAVE gone the right way about it feel the way MM has stated in her post, (hope that makes sense).


Evening all 
Nope still no internet for MM & maybe not until Tuesday :yikes:
I love watching them play with their babies 

You are right ninja...couldn't have said it better meself xxx


----------



## ninja

evening Alex ,

evening CC ,

hope you have both had a good day , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> evening Alex ,
> 
> evening CC ,
> 
> hope you have both had a good day , xx


Hope you have too...with your grouchy son 
Still not feeling too good, but otherwise an ok day thank you x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hope you have too...with your grouchy son
> Still not feeling too good, but otherwise an ok day thank you x x x


haha, son went out with oh (in the car) and fell asleep on the way home home so left him asleep in the car for 3 hours  so he isnt bad and is playing on his laptop at the min ,
you are going end up feeling even worse soon if MM doesnt get back on here till tuesday  LOL, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha, son went out with oh (in the car) and fell asleep on the way home home so left him asleep in the car for 3 hours  so he isnt bad and is playing on his laptop at the min ,
> you are going end up feeling even worse soon if MM doesnt get back on here till tuesday  LOL, xx


LOL I would have done exactly the same, my youngest alway's
used to fall asleep in the car & that's where she was left until she woke!

I have withdrawal symptoms 
But it's not too bad cos MM does ring most day's :001_tt2:
I miss her :blushing:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL I would have done exactly the same, my youngest alway's
> used to fall asleep in the car & that's where she was left until she woke!
> 
> I have withdrawal symptoms
> But it's not too bad cos MM does ring most day's :001_tt2:
> I miss her :blushing:


we always used to do that when he was younger and used to fall asleep (probaly gonna get shot done for that) ,

haha you are just gonna have to put up with me then :001_tt2:,
will be strange if she doesnt manage to get on here till tuesday though hmy:, xx


----------



## ninja

does ya not like the idea of talking to me hmy:, xx


----------



## ninja

ok i can take the hint i dont compare to MM  LOL, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> does ya not like the idea of talking to me hmy:, xx





kira99 said:


> ok i can take the hint i dont compare to MM  LOL, xx


LOL sorry me ninja...was off feeding the zoo x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL sorry me ninja...was off feeding the zoo x x x


   i guess that answered my question then hmy:, :001_tt2: xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i guess that answered my question then hmy:, :001_tt2: xx


Yeah see...I wasn't ignoring ya x x x:001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yeah see...I wasn't ignoring ya x x x:001_tt2:


does that mean you can cope with just talking to me then till MM gets back , :001_tt2: xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> does that mean you can cope with just talking to me then till MM gets back , :001_tt2: xx


Yep....although it look's like I have no choice :001_tt2:

Only joking ninja....I enjoy our chat's x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yep....although it look's like I have no choice :001_tt2:
> 
> Only joking ninja....I enjoy our chat's x x x


hmy: hmy: am i really that bad ,

ya only saying that cos im here and MM's not , LOL xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> hmy: hmy: am i really that bad ,
> 
> ya only saying that cos im here and MM's not , LOL xx


Don't be so hard on yourself...I like chatting with you :smilewinkgrin:
That's just not true...I talk to you when MM is here too x x:001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself...I like chatting with you :smilewinkgrin:
> That's just not true...I talk to you when MM is here too x x:001_tt2:


haha, always hard on myself ,
but would ya miss me if i wasnt here hmy:, LOL :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha, always hard on myself ,
> but would ya miss me if i wasnt here hmy:, LOL :001_tt2:, xx


Well don't be...leave that to me  x x x

Yep I would deffo miss ya


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well don't be...leave that to me  x x x
> 
> Yep I would deffo miss ya


haha, ok then but dont reckon you would be any worse than i am ,

well am trying to sort out a hol for end of august , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha, ok then but dont reckon you would be any worse than i am ,
> 
> well am trying to sort out a hol for end of august , xx


LOL i meant leave me to be hard on you :001_tt2::
Wicked ain't I ???:smilewinkgrin:

Oh yeah!!! Where you off to then, Greece hmy:

Only joking ninja x xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL i meant leave me to be hard on you :001_tt2::
> Wicked ain't I ???:smilewinkgrin:
> 
> Oh yeah!!! Where you off to then, Greece hmy:
> 
> Only joking ninja x xx


i knew that, you are always hard on me :001_tt2:,
getting used to it now  :001_tt2:
yep greece as always , xx


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> i knew that, you are always hard on me :001_tt2:,
> getting used to it now  :001_tt2:
> yep greece as always , xx


Hiya guys! So no one misses me then-typical! I'd LOVE a holiday! I went to Malta 2 yrs ago and the whole week they had tropical storms!
Nuttin ever goes right for me! xx


----------



## kiera09

I cnt stay awake much longer! I've got matchsticks holding them open! I cnt wait for a lie in! HEAVEN! XX


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Hiya guys! So no one misses me then-typical! I'd LOVE a holiday! I went to Malta 2 yrs ago and the whole week they had tropical storms!
> Nuttin ever goes right for me! xx


HI alex ,
you come an go that often i never know when you are here ,
keep looking at malta but the beaches arent that good!! from what i have read, have also looked at villas but around pool is soooo small, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i knew that, you are always hard on me :001_tt2:,
> getting used to it now  :001_tt2:
> yep greece as always , xx





kiera09 said:


> Hiya guys! So no one misses me then-typical! I'd LOVE a holiday! I went to Malta 2 yrs ago and the whole week they had tropical storms!
> Nuttin ever goes right for me! xx





kiera09 said:


> I cnt stay awake much longer! I've got matchsticks holding them open! I cnt wait for a lie in! HEAVEN! XX


Now now ninja...no need for sarcasm lol 
Evening Alex...I don't do holiday's, just stay in lovely wet England :001_tt2:

Yep a lie in is heaven, train them to routine lol hmy:


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> I cnt stay awake much longer! I've got matchsticks holding them open! I cnt wait for a lie in! HEAVEN! XX


a lie-in whats that , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> a lie-in whats that , xx


It's what happen's when you don't go to bed at the time you get up :001_tt2:


----------



## kiera09

kira99 said:


> HI alex ,
> you come an go that often i never know when you are here ,
> keep looking at malta but the beaches arent that good!! from what i have read, have also looked at villas but around pool is soooo small, xx


LOL! Thanx! I no, I pop on and off wen I can! I've hardly got any time to relax! 
The best beach in Malta is Malia bay, (I think I spelt it wrong soz!) Yer and Malta got LOADS of wild cats-loads of mess on pavements! xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> It's what happen's when you don't go to bed at the time you get up :001_tt2:


haha, i went to bed early last night , which was good for me ,
anyways what ya trying to say hmy: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> LOL! Thanx! I no, I pop on and off wen I can! I've hardly got any time to relax!
> The best beach in Malta is Malia bay, (I think I spelt it wrong soz!) Yer and Malta got LOADS of wild cats-loads of mess on pavements! xx


but to busy around there for us, like nice an quiet (oh is also shy although not as bad as me) resort that the locals use, xx


----------



## ninja

hmmm nice an quiet, good job like it cos it seem i may be talking to myself , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> hmmm nice an quiet, good job like it cos it seem i may be talking to myself , xx


Oh not again ninja...sorry was off answering email's x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Oh not again ninja...sorry was off answering email's x x


what do ya mean ,
good job i dont post what i am thinking at times hmy:, LOL :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> what do ya mean ,
> good job i dont post what i am thinking at times hmy:, LOL :smilewinkgrin:, xx


LOL I wish ya would...I bet we would have fun x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL I wish ya would...I bet we would have fun x x x


haha, maybe but maybe not LOL :001_tt2:,
as you know i dont talk about myself hmy:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha, maybe but maybe not LOL :001_tt2:,
> as you know i dont talk about myself hmy:, xxx


Lol would be fun for sure then xxx:001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Lol would be fun for sure then xxx:001_tt2:


haha, dont recall you talking about yourself either  :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha, dont recall you talking about yourself either  :001_tt2:, xx


LOL nope never...I am not a me, me , me kind of gal xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL nope never...I am not a me, me , me kind of gal xxx


LOL same here  as if you hadnt noticed, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> LOL same here  as if you hadnt noticed, xx


Haha me ninja...I had noticed alright  xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Haha me ninja...I had noticed alright  xx


if nobody knows anything about you they cant use it against you ,

you know what i am sounding madder than normal (if possible) an not sure i like it ut:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> if nobody knows anything about you they cant use it against you ,
> 
> you know what i am sounding madder than normal (if possible) an not sure i like it ut:, xxx


Well....once bitten and all that 

Must be cos you had an early night :001_tt2: xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well....once bitten and all that
> 
> Must be cos you had an early night :001_tt2: xxx


haha, did say earlier it wasnt good for me ,
last time im gonna do that hmy:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha, did say earlier it wasnt good for me ,
> last time im gonna do that hmy:, xx


LMFAO....It's good for you once in a while..you had your once now


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LMFAO....It's good for you once in a while..you had your once now


blimey what happens when 'while' arrives then , LOL xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> blimey what happens when 'while' arrives then , LOL xx


Well when while arrives, you'll have to do it again :001_tt2:
Have an early night that is xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well when while arrives, you'll have to do it again :001_tt2:
> Have an early night that is xxx


hmmm starting to worry about once now LOL,
really dont know what sort of mood im in tonight ,
will be back in 10 if you are still here :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> hmmm starting to worry about once now LOL,
> really dont know what sort of mood im in tonight ,
> will be back in 10 if you are still here :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


Lol you as mad as a hatter love ::
Should be about a while longer..it's not once for me yet xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Cor!!! That 10 has turned into at least 30 ninja


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Cor!!! That 10 has turned into at least 30 ninja


haha, sorry i is back, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha, sorry i is back, xx


Lol me too :001_tt2: x xx x


----------



## crazycrest

A very good morning to ya all  x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> A very good morning to ya all  x x x


and a good morning to you , xx


----------



## Guest

and a very good morning to you two


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> and a very good morning to you two


good morning DD, xx


----------



## crazycrest

Switching pc down for a while, will be back later ninja 
Enjoy your training session if we don't speak before then x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Switching pc down for a while, will be back later ninja
> Enjoy your training session if we don't speak before then x x


hope you get some sleep CC,
speak later  xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Must be cos you had an early night :001_tt2: xxx


well not tonight aye :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

reddogs said:


> Goodness I have been away for a few days and find this - you poor thing to be feeling like that
> 
> However I will join you in the feeling that maybe you shouldn't have bred, I have felt that some of the time having read what has been written on this forum at times and certainly has made me question the whole thing
> 
> BUT neither you nor I have done anything wrong, we did all the right things and ended up with a lovely bunch of puppies each and a lot of very happy people out in the big world that we had in place
> 
> You are chosing not to breed again, I may but haven't decided and only will in about 2 years and certainly only if I have buyers (already got some) and I feel it is right for my bitch.
> 
> Good luck for the last few weeks of having your babies, enjoy them and then be shocked at having your house back and the weird silence that suddenly descends





DevilDogz said:


> I completly agree what a big shame the same cant be said for everyone that has a litter at present
> 
> Rach you have done a fantastic job!! You hold your head up high with your stunning babies knowing you did your so very best!!





crazycrest said:


> No...you are not disgusting......
> You have taken everything into consideration with this litter!
> You saved so money was there had it been needed in an emergency!
> You have more homes lined up than puppies available!
> You health tested!
> You are doing a contract!...Stating pup's to be returned!
> You are bringing puppies up correctly...even though mum isn't bothered!
> You will stay in contact with new owner's!
> You will alway's know where your babies are!
> You are keeping a puppy!
> You are having mum spayed!
> You have vetted each prospective owner!
> You have let people down...For the right reason's!
> You actually care where pup's go!
> You took time out from work to raise the litter!
> You lost money & didn't gain!
> 
> ....................Need I go on????


Hi everyone,

Well by now I hope you all know I have very little interent connection, the storm on Friday apparently fried my hub & BT can't get a new one here until Tuesday - deep joy!!! Now & again I am able to hijack on to a neighbours but it's not very reliable....

Thank you for all your lovely comments, I posted my comment because of another thread on the forum that someone had stated "anyone breeding at the moment was digusting". A very strong remark & unfortunately I found it very offensive - so had to comment.

Well hope you all are having a brill weekend, missing you all loads

Lots of love
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

I forgot to mention.... All the pups are doing brill  Weighing in at around 7lb  yep they are chunks.

A few photo's for your amusement.....

Beautiful Angel....









Posing Sunshine....









Star trying to be a tiger...









x x x


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> I forgot to mention.... All the pups are doing brill  Weighing in at around 7lb  yep they are chunks.
> 
> A few photo's for your amusement.....
> 
> Beautiful Angel....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posing Sunshine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star trying to be a tiger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x x x


Hiya Rach, OMG! Angel is my new fav!They are so gorgeous! My oh gave me a funny look wen I squealed wen I saw them! 
Did u read my comment? I feel so bad with all the dogs in rescue,but at the end of the day people do want puppy they can bring up, (Also they want a healthy pup with no underlying problems) You've done a brill job and cldn't have done better!
I feel like a zombie at the mo! I'm full up with a cold but I'm up at 7,feeding the pupsters and cleaning up poo in the pouring rain! 
How are u feeling? It's so easy wen they're tiny!But alot more fun now they're big! Got the fun of worming them today! Hopefully we'l be worm free this time! xx


----------



## crazycrest

Wow MM....them babies are beautiful x x x
Looking really good & the weight gain is great too 
Missing you too 

Nope not last night ninja...was a good night though x x


----------



## reddogs

kiera09 said:


> I feel like a zombie at the mo! I'm full up with a cold but I'm up at 7,feeding the pupsters and cleaning up poo in the pouring rain!
> How are u feeling? It's so easy wen they're tiny!But alot more fun now they're big! Got the fun of worming them today! Hopefully we'l be worm free this time! xx


He He don't have to do that now  only one left but she still wakes at around 06:00 and is a good girl outside, wee pooh and in yah! no more mud on my dressing gown, wet head bringing the pups in and out, soggy newspaper everywhere - I miss the babies 

Worming - oh how that was fun - not, more on me than in the pups on to tablets now as she is big enough.

Rachel those pups are fabulous, I do like boxers even if they aren't the dog for me (but never say never).


----------



## kiera09

reddogs said:


> He He don't have to do that now  only one left but she still wakes at around 06:00 and is a good girl outside, wee pooh and in yah! no more mud on my dressing gown, wet head bringing the pups in and out, soggy newspaper everywhere - I miss the babies
> 
> Worming - oh how that was fun - not, more on me than in the pups on to tablets now as she is big enough.
> 
> Rachel those pups are fabulous, I do like boxers even if they aren't the dog for me (but never say never).


It must be so quite round yours now! The poo is a nightmare! They all walk and play in it! Theres my 2 dogs and 10 pups! I wnt miss the poo! 
Tell me about it they all try climbing up my legs with wet feet! I LOVE every minute though! (apart from the poo!)  XX


----------



## ninja

Afternoon all ,

lovely pics MM, really like the one of Star ,

fancy staying up all night CC you must be mad :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Hi MM
Just seen the latest puppy pics...

Still looking scrumptious 

You have done a wonderful job along with Molly.

Our little girl is nearly 11 weeks old now and think she knows it all 
mum still doing 99% of her poo (we even asked the vet if this was normal)
but she goes in the garden for her wee's
Mum just stopped any booby feeds... seemed to last forever.

Weighing in at 1lb 10oz so a fantastic size & looking like a really puppy now :001_tt2:
Though we call her Bunny Girl most of the time. Thankfully she comes to all her names  or maybe its the ham :blushing:

You are really going to miss all your chunkys when the time comes.
Im so pleased we didn't have to go through it...*


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Nope not last night ninja...was a good night though x x


and seems you have been talking about me today  :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> and seems you have been talking about me today  :001_tt2:, xxx


pmsl.... now what could you be talking about Ninja???? :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> pmsl.... now what could you be talking about Ninja???? :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


haha, hmmm i wonder  :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> haha, hmmm i wonder  :001_tt2:, xxx


I just couldn't possibly comment on that :001_tt2::001_tt2: All I will say is I love it.... and can't wait to share a coffe etc


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I just couldn't possibly comment on that :001_tt2::001_tt2: All I will say is I love it.... and can't wait to share a coffe etc


i sure you know nothing about it  :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> i sure you know nothing about it  :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


I keep telling you I'm an Angel, a complete innocent...... just surrounded by people that are pulling me into their warped & depraved lives :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I keep telling you I'm an Angel, a complete innocent...... just surrounded by people that are pulling me into their warped & depraved lives :001_tt2::001_tt2:


haha and what does it say for your location? :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## Indie

Hi and welcome to the forum xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> haha and what does it say for your location? :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


hmmmmm..................yep I think my location is spot on Ninja:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> hmmmmm..................yep I think my location is spot on Ninja:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


lol i knew you would do something like that :001_tt2:,

how are you anyway , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> lol i knew you would do something like that :001_tt2:,
> 
> how are you anyway , xxx


pmsl - wouldn't want to let you down hun :001_tt2::001_tt2:

yea I am all good thanks, well could be better if I had my own internet, this is so unreliable it could go at any minute 

How are you.... tired????


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> pmsl - wouldn't want to let you down hun :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> yea I am all good thanks, well could be better if I had my own internet, this is so unreliable it could go at any minute
> 
> How are you.... tired????


at least some is better than none ,

nope i am fine ,

not sure if i like being talked about though hmy: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> and seems you have been talking about me today  :001_tt2:, xxx


I have....but only to our good friend MM x x x
Hope it's not a problem


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> at least some is better than none ,
> 
> nope i am fine ,
> 
> not sure if i like being talked about though hmy: :001_tt2:, xxx


Ouch!!!! Sorry...was all innocent honest


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hmmmmm..................yep I think my location is spot on Ninja:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


OMG me lady....what you thinking of ???


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I have....but only to our good friend MM x x x
> Hope it's not a problem





crazycrest said:


> Ouch!!!! Sorry...was all innocent honest


no not a problem  :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> no not a problem  :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


Thank dog for that...thought I'd upset you :smilewinkgrin:
You still feeling ok x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Thank dog for that...thought I'd upset you :smilewinkgrin:
> You still feeling ok x x x


if you had i would have told you earlier :001_tt2: :001_tt2:,

yep im fine , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> if you had i would have told you earlier :001_tt2: :001_tt2:,
> 
> yep in fine , xxx


Good at least I know now 

Still can't believe you feel fine, my belly is jittery lol x x x:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Good at least I know now
> 
> Still can't believe you feel fine, my belly is jittery lol x x x:smilewinkgrin:


have said before its an age thing with ya :001_tt2: :001_tt2:,

where has MM gone , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> have said before its an age thing with ya :001_tt2: :001_tt2:,
> 
> where has MM gone , xxx


*&^%$%&**^%$$ Internet.... I will go crazy before Tuesday

x x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> have said before its an age thing with ya :001_tt2: :001_tt2:,
> 
> where has MM gone , xxx





Molly's Mum said:


> *&^%$%&**^%$$ Internet.... I will go crazy before Tuesday
> 
> x x


Lol yep much too old for all night parties 

There she is :smilewinkgrin: x xx x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> *&^%$%&**^%$$ Internet.... I will go crazy before Tuesday
> 
> x x


ermmmm hate to tell you but you are already there :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> ermmmm hate to tell you but you are already there :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


Yeah MM you have joined the clan :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yeah MM you have joined the clan :001_tt2:


 hope you arent including me in 'the clan' :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> hope you arent including me in 'the clan' :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx


:001_tt2: Of course I am...you are an affiliate member


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> :001_tt2: Of course I am...you are an affiliate member


 is that a good thing :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> is that a good thing :001_tt2:, xxx


What do you reckon:ciappa: x x x

We is like the three musketeer's...untouchable 

Well unless you count toyboy's :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> What do you reckon:ciappa: x x x
> 
> We is like the three musketeer's...untouchable
> 
> Well unless you count toyboy's :smilewinkgrin:


its you that has crazy in front of you name on MM's location :001_tt2:

haha now toyboys i could do :devil: , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> its you that has crazy in front of you name on MM's location :001_tt2:
> 
> haha now toyboys i could do :devil: , xxx


Hey and you have nutty...what difference :001_tt2: x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hey and you have nutty...what difference :001_tt2: x x x


sure its not as bad as crazy :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> sure its not as bad as crazy :001_tt2:, xxx


Well I reckon it's worse :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well I reckon it's worse :001_tt2:


see that just go to show how crazy you are ut: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> see that just go to show how crazy you are ut: :001_tt2:, xxx


Ha!!! You are madder than me.....fact :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Ha!!! You are madder than me.....fact :001_tt2:


gonna have to agree to disagree on that for the time being :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> gonna have to agree to disagree on that for the time being :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


Ok ....just for now though  x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Ok ....just for now though  x x


haha but you know it gonna be you :001_tt2: , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha but you know it gonna be you :001_tt2: , xxx


Well you are wrong there....tis you!!!!:001_tt2:

Right...we need an adjudicator...not MM, Vixie or Alex though 

They may be biased ut:hmy:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well you are wrong there....tis you!!!!:001_tt2:
> 
> Right...we need an adjudicator...not MM, Vixie or Alex though
> 
> They may be biased ut:hmy:


you are only saying that cos they will say you :001_tt2: :001_tt2:,

anyway vixie cant be biased cos she is a mod :smilewinkgrin:, xx:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> you are only saying that cos they will say you :001_tt2: :001_tt2:,
> 
> anyway vixie cant be biased cos she is a mod :smilewinkgrin:, xx:smilewinkgrin:


LOL I thought they would choose you :001_tt2:

Ok I will let you choose your adjudicator...choose wisely my friend x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL I thought they would choose you :001_tt2:
> 
> Ok I will let you choose your adjudicator...choose wisely my friend x x x


in saying that maybe they would  LOL,

haha you know what i cant think of anybody that knows us both who wouldnt be biased going by some of the things i get called on here and my wall :crazy: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> in saying that maybe they would  LOL,
> 
> haha you know what i cant think of anybody that knows us both who wouldnt be biased going by some of the things i get called on here and my wall :crazy: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


Haha ninja...nothing is cut & dried hmmm 

Ok I reckon you could be right, you be you & I'll be me,
what we get called in the middle is by the by...as long as...
it's done in jest all should be good x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well as I am the sane one...... it my educated judgement that you are both utterly and completely mad, tapped, totally beyond help & redemption ut:ut:ut:ut:


:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well as I am the sane one...... it my educated judgement that you are both utterly and completely mad, tapped, totally beyond help & redemption ut:ut:ut:ut:
> 
> :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


Prove it  x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Prove it  x x x


Oh the proof my lovely friend is as they say in the pudding, you only have to read through the posts in the last 48 hours to be able to see it is you 2 that are the maddest women on this thread


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Haha ninja...nothing is cut & dried hmmm
> 
> Ok I reckon you could be right, you be you & I'll be me,
> what we get called in the middle is by the by...as long as...
> it's done in jest all should be good x x x


will just wait and see if anyone posts on here saying what they think ,

well i certainly dont mean anything nasty, horrible ect in my posts so would hope others dont in what they say about me :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Oh the proof my lovely friend is as they say in the pudding, you only have to read through the posts in the last 48 hours to be able to see it is you 2 that are the maddest women on this thread


I am not mad...I just have to keep up with the ninja's :001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> will just wait and see if anyone posts on here saying what they think ,
> 
> well i certainly dont mean anything nasty, horrible ect in my posts so would hope others dont in what they say about me :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


Nope...nothing meant or personal...all just friendly banter x x x


----------



## kerrybramble

Hey Guys!!! How Are ya?p


----------



## Molly's Mum

You 2 just keep taking the pills and you both should be fine ut:ut:

I luv the pair of you so I am able to accept your madness & keep the sanity in the thread :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kerrybramble said:


> Hey Guys!!! How Are ya?p


Hello chick, hope you are all well and the pups are doing well - please don't be scared of the 2 mad women.... just smile sweetly at the pair of them x x


----------



## crazycrest

kerrybramble said:


> Hey Guys!!! How Are ya?p





Molly's Mum said:


> You 2 just keep taking the pills and you both should be fine ut:ut:
> 
> I luv the pair of you so I am able to accept your madness & keep the sanity in the thread :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Hi Kerry...hows the pups doing ? 

Pills ??? I am not a junkie either x x x:001_tt2:


----------



## kerrybramble

they are little monsters- which means they are brill lol!

they so funny- runny round like little looneys! 

they starting to look more like cockers!

just not liking the 5 am wake up call 

and dont worry, i just smile and nod


----------



## Molly's Mum

Pleased things are going well chick, have you had people coming to see the pups x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Oh the proof my lovely friend is as they say in the pudding, you only have to read through the posts in the last 48 hours to be able to see it is you 2 that are the maddest women on this thread


there was one day where it was all serious :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx



crazycrest said:


> I am not mad...I just have to keep up with the ninja's :001_tt2:


an i thought i was trying to keep up with you ut: :smilewinkgrin:, xx



Molly's Mum said:


> You 2 just keep taking the pills and you both should be fine ut:ut:
> 
> I luv the pair of you so I am able to accept your madness & keep the sanity in the thread :001_tt2::001_tt2:


and i was told they would make me better hmy: LOL, xx



kerrybramble said:


> Hey Guys!!! How Are ya?p


evening kerry , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> there was one day where it was all serious :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx
> 
> an i thought i was trying to keep up with you ut: :smilewinkgrin:, xx
> 
> and i was told they would make me better hmy: LOL, xx
> 
> evening kerry , xx


ohhhh my sweet dear Julia, you are officially very very mad :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> ohhhh my sweet dear Julia, you are officially very very mad :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Yeah see it's not me......hahaha :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> ohhhh my sweet dear Julia, you are officially very very mad :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Nooooooooooo i really is not :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx



crazycrest said:


> Yeah see it's not me......hahaha :001_tt2:


no you are even worse than what MM thinks i am ut: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> Nooooooooooo i really is not :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx
> 
> no you are even worse than what MM thinks i am ut: :001_tt2:, xx


Hahahaha.....I am not the maddest...it's official :001_tt2:

How do you come to that conclusion then ut:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hahahaha.....I am not the maddest...it's official :001_tt2:
> 
> How do you come to that conclusion then ut:


oh yeah and on reading some of MM's posts you think i am gonna believe that ut: :001_tt2:,

cos i was fine till i started talking to you :001_tt2: :001_tt2:,

thought you 2 had gone :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> oh yeah and on reading some of MM's posts you think i am gonna believe that ut: :001_tt2:,
> 
> cos i was fine till i started talking to you :001_tt2: :001_tt2:,
> 
> thought you 2 had gone :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


Yep...sure do!!! 

Whatever me ninja...you alway's been nut's :001_tt2:

Gone where ? I was am on phone with Julie...stud dog owner
of the little litter, we were discussing names for the ginger pup...
.....He is to be called.....Ninja warrior in your honour....
...and cos he's a ginger ninja


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> Yep...sure do!!!
> 
> Whatever me ninja...you alway's been nut's :001_tt2:
> 
> Gone where ? I was am on phone with Julie...stud dog owner
> of the little litter, we were discussing names for the ginger pup...
> .....He is to be called.....Ninja warrior in your honour....
> ...and cos he's a ginger ninja


Evening all! I love ginger Ninja!U gotta keep that name! xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Evening all! I love ginger Ninja!U gotta keep that name! xx


Evening Alex...he won't be called ginger ninja....
....but....Kojiki's Ninja Warrior.....pet name Ninja


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yep...sure do!!!
> 
> Whatever me ninja...you alway's been nut's :001_tt2:
> 
> Gone where ? I was am on phone with Julie...stud dog owner
> of the little litter, we were discussing names for the ginger pup...
> .....He is to be called.....Ninja warrior in your honour....
> ...and cos he's a ginger ninja


i was always sane and still am :001_tt2:,

thank you i think :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i was always sane and still am :001_tt2:,
> 
> thank you i think :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


Oh yeah I reckon 

Yeah....we love our ninja's x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Oh yeah I reckon
> 
> Yeah....we love our ninja's x x x


i is totally sane , 
i will ring ya one day when i am in a totaly daft mood then see what ya reckon LOL,

haha thats cos we are nice, kind and caring and very lovable , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i is totally sane ,
> i will ring ya one day when i am in a totaly daft mood then see what ya reckon LOL,
> 
> haha thats cos we are nice, kind and caring and very lovable , xxx


Oh now I can't wait...laughter time 

Yeah! But are ya ginger too ? x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Oh now I can't wait...laughter time
> 
> Yeah! But are ya ginger too ? x x x


haha will prove that i aint mad just daft :001_tt2:

nope dark with some individual streaks LOL :biggrin:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha will prove that i aint mad just daft :001_tt2:
> 
> nope dark with some individual streaks LOL :biggrin:, xxx


LOL ok will look forward to it 

Individual ???


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL ok will look forward to it
> 
> Individual ???


haha trouble is you may be waiting a while :001_tt2:,

yep lol, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha trouble is you may be waiting a while :001_tt2:,
> 
> yep lol, xxx


Ah well I can wait...I am very patient :001_tt2:

I have individual brown...running through the grey


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Ah well I can wait...I am very patient :001_tt2:
> 
> I have individual brown...running through the grey


haha well we will probaly see how patient knowing me :blushing: :001_tt2:,

is it not a better way of saying it though :biggrin:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha well we will probaly see how patient knowing me :blushing: :001_tt2:,
> 
> is it not a better way of saying it though :biggrin:, xxx


I will be totally grey you mean 

I guess so actually...must remember it :001_tt2:
Fat chance I know x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I will be totally grey you mean
> 
> I guess so actually...must remember it :001_tt2:
> Fat chance I know x x x


haha many a true word spoken in jest :001_tt2:

i never said that but now you come to mention it :smilewinkgrin: LOL, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha many a true word spoken in jest :001_tt2:
> 
> i never said that but now you come to mention it :smilewinkgrin: LOL, xxx


Oh yes!!! 

You know ya want to...& I know it's true hmy:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Oh yes!!!
> 
> You know ya want to...& I know it's true hmy:


haha maybe but wanting and being able to are two totally different things hmy:,
also think i need to try and make another call first , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

You can make that call anytime you like...except tonight 
I will be signing out any minute...how come you haven't dropped yet?
I can hardly see


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> You can make that call anytime you like...except tonight
> I will be signing out any minute...how come you haven't dropped yet?
> I can hardly see


see you are getting into pic posts ,
i is still wide awake :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> see you are getting into pic posts ,
> i is still wide awake :001_tt2:, xxx


Lol I liked what it said so posted it here so I could find
it to remember  Sums us all up :smilewinkgrin:

I am not...my eyes are hanging from their socket's,
I admit defeat


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Lol I liked what it said so posted it here so I could find
> it to remember  Sums us all up :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> I am not...my eyes are hanging from their socket's,
> I admit defeat


i guess it does really ,

haha i am gonna go soon cos oh will be getting up at 4.45 so will be awake from then hmy:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i guess it does really ,
> 
> haha i am gonna go soon cos oh will be getting up at 4.45 so will be awake from then hmy:, xxx


I am gonna beat you to it...see your wall lol 
Will catch up with you tomorrow...night ninja sleep tight x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I am gonna beat you to it...see your wall lol
> Will catch up with you tomorrow...night ninja sleep tight x x x


haha, seen it an answered :001_tt2:,
nite nite hun
sweet dreams, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

What!!!! Not one post since we left last night 
SLACKER'S


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> What!!!! Not one post since we left last night
> SLACKER'S


i guess you are included in that comment then :001_tt2: :001_tt2:,

good evening CC  , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i guess you are included in that comment then :001_tt2: :001_tt2:,
> 
> good evening CC  , xx


OMG Yes.........me too 

Ello me ninja x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> OMG Yes.........me too
> 
> Ello me ninja x x x


you are gonna have to post loads tonight to make up for it then :001_tt2: , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> you are gonna have to post loads tonight to make up for it then :001_tt2: , xxx


Might just have too...I ain't talking to myself though  
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Might just have too...I ain't talking to myself though
> x x x


and why not :smilewinkgrin:, 
i dont mind sitting here laughing at you :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> and why not :smilewinkgrin:,
> i dont mind sitting here laughing at you :001_tt2:, xxx


Well because then...they really will think I am 
the maddest one :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well because then...they really will think I am
> the maddest one :001_tt2:


so you would just be confirming what we already know then :001_tt2: , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> so you would just be confirming what we already know then :001_tt2: , xxx


:001_tt2: Haha whatever ninja :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> :001_tt2: Haha whatever ninja :001_tt2:
> x x x


tis true :001_tt2:,

i guess MM isnt going to be able to get on tonight then, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> tis true :001_tt2:,
> 
> i guess MM isnt going to be able to get on tonight then, xxx


I got no idea about MM....Doubt she does either 
It will be driving her to distraction....of that I'm sure x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I got no idea about MM....Doubt she does either
> It will be driving her to distraction....of that I'm sure x x x


she did manage to get on for about 10 mins earlier,

an no vixie so looks like you are stuck with me i guess  , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> she did manage to get on for about 10 mins earlier,
> 
> an no vixie so looks like you are stuck with me i guess  , xxx


Aww & I missed her hmy:

No vixie for day's again...odd!!! xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Aww & I missed her hmy:
> 
> No vixie for day's again...odd!!! xxx


she was having comp probs so maybe still is ,

did you manage to get some sleep last night, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> she was having comp probs so maybe still is ,
> 
> did you manage to get some sleep last night, xxx


Ah well...hope thy get them resolved soon 

Yep...I slept quite well...did you ? x x x


----------



## Guest

Well Rach i have read your whole thread too day! 
Some posts made me abit tearful  But others had me in stitches!I wasnt part of this thread until about 10 pages ut:

I would just like to bring this up, and ask you Rach..After speaking to us on the phone do you now know for sure we are one of a kind!! :001_tt2:



Molly's Mum said:


> Hi DD
> 
> Can I ask a silly question?
> 
> Is your mum crazy crest??
> 
> soz
> 
> x





DevilDogz said:


> NO what ever gave you that idea
> 
> PMSL yeah she is what gave it away :eek6: :thumbsup: :lol:





Molly's Mum said:


> don't do that, you scared me!!!
> 
> If i'm honest I wasn't sure which way it was around I just couldn't make out about Diva, 1 minute you would be talking about her then CC, I got really confused
> 
> Think I've sussed it now though. Your Mum is funny, mad as me


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Ah well...hope thy get them resolved soon
> 
> Yep...I slept quite well...did you ? x x x


 is having to talk to just me so bad :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:,

about the same as normal believe it or not, lol xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> is having to talk to just me so bad :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:,
> 
> about the same as normal believe it or not, lol xxx


Nope...not so bad at all 

LOL I don't believe it....utter madness xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Nope...not so bad at all
> 
> LOL I don't believe it....utter madness xxx


i did go just after you last night but oh got up at 3.45 and i never really went back off after that , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good evening my lovely girlies x x x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i did go just after you last night but oh got up at 3.45 and i never really went back off after that , xxx


OMG .....I would be suffering big time by now x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Good evening my lovely girlies x x x


 evening MM , xxx



crazycrest said:


> OMG .....I would be suffering big time by now x x x


haha reckon it just makes me dafter  :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Good evening my lovely girlies x x x


Woohoo good to see ya x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

I am about ready to throw my laptop through the window, if BT don't show up tomorrow I am seriously going to have the hump


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> haha reckon it just makes me dafter  :001_tt2:, xxx


Is that really possible????????????????


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Is that really possible????????????????


sure it is , 
isnt it , lol xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I am about ready to throw my laptop through the window, if BT don't show up tomorrow I am seriously going to have the hump





Molly's Mum said:


> Is that really possible????????????????


OMG I really feel sorry for ya! Did they call you this morning!!! hmy:

LOL ninja...dafter than she is now...nope not possible 
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> OMG I really feel sorry for ya! Did they call you this morning!!! hmy:
> 
> LOL ninja...dafter than she is now...nope not possible
> x x x


yep sure did and told them that I would be expecting them tomorrow!!!

Has Ninja told you she is coming over for coffee next week, she told the pups & promised them  And you know what a nice person she is - she wouldn't let those little squinchers down; would she ????


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yep sure did and told them that I would be expecting them tomorrow!!!
> 
> Has Ninja told you she is coming over for coffee next week, she told the pups & promised them  And you know what a nice person she is - she wouldn't let those little squinchers down; would she ????


Damn right too...they better be there! :smilewinkgrin:

Nope ninja has not mentioned this to me at all!!!!
Come on ninja...spill da bean's :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> yep sure did and told them that I would be expecting them tomorrow!!!
> 
> Has Ninja told you she is coming over for coffee next week, she told the pups & promised them  And you know what a nice person she is - she wouldn't let those little squinchers down; would she ????


Evening ladies! Wow u lot can talk for Britain! She best not lie to those gorgeous angels! How cld she?! How do u get photos to come up on here?I cnt work it out!:mad2::mad2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Evening ladies! Wow u lot can talk for Britain! She best not lie to those gorgeous angels! How cld she?! How do u get photos to come up on here?I cnt work it out!:mad2::mad2:, xx


Hiya Alex, do you use Photobucket x


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Evening ladies! Wow u lot can talk for Britain! She best not lie to those gorgeous angels! How cld she?! How do u get photos to come up on here?I cnt work it out!:mad2::mad2:, xx


Ello Alex


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya Alex, do you use Photobucket x


Nope! Do I need a url to paste in the box? x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> yep sure did and told them that I would be expecting them tomorrow!!!
> 
> Has Ninja told you she is coming over for coffee next week, she told the pups & promised them  And you know what a nice person she is - she wouldn't let those little squinchers down; would she ????


haha i dont remember saying anything , xxx



crazycrest said:


> Damn right too...they better be there! :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> Nope ninja has not mentioned this to me at all!!!!
> Come on ninja...spill da bean's :001_tt2:
> x x x


its wasnt like MM has just said at all hmy:, xxx


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Nope! Do I need a url to paste in the box? x


evening Alex ,
i cant use photo bucket, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha i dont remember saying anything , xxx
> 
> its wasnt like MM has just said at all hmy:, xxx





kira99 said:


> evening Alex ,
> i cant use photo bucket, xx


Yeah...so what do I believe now!!!
Must check out your wall's I reckon x x x

You can use photobucket if Kez can xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> haha i dont remember saying anything , xxx
> 
> its wasnt like MM has just said at all hmy:, xxx


well it was very similar and I think it's better the way I told it :001_tt2::001_tt2: Will even make you a cake ninja x


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> well it was very similar and I think it's better the way I told it :001_tt2::001_tt2: Will even make you a cake ninja x


Evening CC! I'll try n attach a picture now! xx


----------



## kiera09

kiera09 said:


> Evening CC! I'll try n attach a picture now! xx


http://www.petforums.co.uk/thumbnails/17/16346626aa84ef11e6b225bdb815787a_17781.jpg?dl=1248123695


----------



## kiera09

kiera09 said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/thumbnails/17/16346626aa84ef11e6b225bdb815787a_17781.jpg?dl=1248123695


I cnt do it! :mad2:I've put 3 on me album wen u got 5 mins! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> I cnt do it! :mad2:I've put 3 on me album wen u got 5 mins! xx


it's really easy hun, just use the paperclip when you post a message and upload a photo x


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> it's really easy hun, just use the paperclip when you post a message and upload a photo x


OMG! I'll try! xxhttp://www.petforums.co.uk/thumbnails/17/16346626aa84ef11e6b225bdb815787a_17781.jpg?dl=1248123695


----------



## kiera09

kiera09 said:


> OMG! I'll try! xxhttp://www.petforums.co.uk/thumbnails/17/16346626aa84ef11e6b225bdb815787a_17781.jpg?dl=1248123695


OMG GUNNA GO OFF IN A MINUTE! Yay I think I've got it! xx


----------



## kiera09

kiera09 said:


> OMG GUNNA GO OFF IN A MINUTE! Yay I think I've got it! xx


Right I'm jumping in my bath-feel like sh*t! Be bac soon (Behave girlies!)xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> OMG GUNNA GO OFF IN A MINUTE! Yay I think I've got it! xx


way to go Alex x x They are totally gorgeous x x


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> OMG GUNNA GO OFF IN A MINUTE! Yay I think I've got it! xx


Yeah!!!! Well done Alex...they're lovely


----------



## crazycrest

Hmmmmmm it's gone quiet over here 
X X X


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hmmmmmm it's gone quiet over here
> X X X


well can you not talk to yourself to get the convo going :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> well can you not talk to yourself to get the convo going :001_tt2:, xxx


Errr nope...makes me look like a nutter :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> Errr nope...makes me look like a nutter :001_tt2:
> x x x


Hiya guys! Thanx! I finally worked it out!lol! Feel silly! :blushing:
I've attached afew pics of my lil fav pup Mitzi! x
Got SOOO much washing to sort out as the tumble dryers on the blink AGAIN!
Things never go straight forward for me!xx


----------



## kiera09

kiera09 said:


> Hiya guys! Thanx! I finally worked it out!lol! Feel silly! :blushing:
> I've attached afew pics of my lil fav pup Mitzi! x
> Got SOOO much washing to sort out as the tumble dryers on the blink AGAIN!
> Things never go straight forward for me!xx


Nite-nite everyone, Gotta set the heat lamp timer and get sum zzz's!:Yawn::Yawn: Sweet dreams xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Nite-nite everyone, Gotta set the heat lamp timer and get sum zzz's!:Yawn::Yawn: Sweet dreams xx


Night Alex....sleep well :smilewinkgrin:
x x x


----------



## ninja

sorry Alex have been caught up sorting other things

nite nite, sleep well, xx


----------



## crazycrest

Well that's me for the night ladies...sleep well & sweet dream's x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well that's me for the night ladies...sleep well & sweet dream's x x x


guess im gonna go soon,
nite nite all, xx


----------



## ninja

good morning , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> good morning , xxx


Yeah!!! Afterning ninja x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yeah!!! Afterning ninja x x x


afternoon CC ,

didnt want you to be calling us slackers again today :smilewinkgrin: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> afternoon CC ,
> 
> didnt want you to be calling us slackers again today :smilewinkgrin: :001_tt2:, xxx


Haha!!! There are only 6 hour's 40 minutes between last
post last night & first post this morning...no slacker's today


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Haha!!! There are only 6 hour's 40 minutes between last
> post last night & first post this morning...no slacker's today


blimey that long ,
will try harder tomorrow lol , xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> blimey that long ,
> will try harder tomorrow lol , xx


LOL you don't need to try harder...you are alway's first & last :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## Guest

Hello guys!!! Just thought i would pop one and say Hello


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL you don't need to try harder...you are alway's first & last :001_tt2:
> x x x


haha, surely not all the time  :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

DevilDogz said:


> Hello guys!!! Just thought i would pop one and say Hello





kira99 said:


> haha, surely not all the time  :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


Afternoon child of mine :001_tt2: xxx

I reckon it can't be far off...insomniac that you are x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Afternoon child of mine :001_tt2: xxx
> 
> I reckon it can't be far off...insomniac that you are x x x


afternoon DD , xxx

haha reckon i may just not post one day then :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> afternoon DD , xxx
> 
> haha reckon i may just not post one day then :001_tt2:, xxx


Noooo!!! Hey just noticed you changed location..i like it x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Noooo!!! Hey just noticed you changed location..i like it x x x


i changed it 2 days ago LOL :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i changed it 2 days ago LOL :001_tt2:, xxx


Well I never saw it until just now....not only deaf, no memory...
......now totally un observant too x x x:blushing:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well I never saw it until just now....not only deaf, no memory...
> ......now totally un observant too x x x:blushing:


you seem to be getting in a bad way lol :001_tt2:,

anyways i thought it was quite fitting , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> you seem to be getting in a bad way lol :001_tt2:,
> 
> anyways i thought it was quite fitting , xxx


Yep seem's so  Definitely age related...wait & see :001_tt2:

And so it is me ninja :smilewinkgrin:
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yep seem's so  Definitely age related...wait & see :001_tt2:
> 
> And so it is me ninja :smilewinkgrin:
> x x x


haha really cant wait 

i nearly changed my pic again this morning then thought you may shout at me lol :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha really cant wait
> 
> i nearly changed my pic again this morning then thought you may shout at me lol :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


Haahaa!!! Not long to wait ninja :001_tt2:

Omg please no...I don't think my mind could cope 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Haahaa!!! Not long to wait ninja :001_tt2:
> 
> Omg please no...I don't think my mind could cope
> x x x


haha, tis ages yet :smilewinkgrin:,

may have a look around later when you go off :devil:, xxx


----------



## stevecov

Wow this person got 501 pages of welcomes or just general chat but hey!


----------



## crazycrest

stevecov said:


> Wow this person got 501 pages of welcomes or just general chat but hey!


Hey!!! Just general chat...we have had puppies & fun!!!
When you get chance...go & read through...you'll laugh so hard!!
Welcome to the forum stevecov


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> haha, tis ages yet :smilewinkgrin:,
> 
> may have a look around later when you go off :devil:, xxx


Aaaarrrggghhhh


----------



## stevecov

crazycrest said:


> Hey!!! Just general chat...we have had puppies & fun!!!
> When you get chance...go & read through...you'll laugh so hard!!
> Welcome to the forum stevecov


Thank you I think I will need to dedicate a whole day to this!


----------



## crazycrest

stevecov said:


> Thank you I think I will need to dedicate a whole day to this!


Yep...easily a whole day! :001_tt2:
I have just checked out your link, why is it necessary to register please? :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Aaaarrrggghhhh


well i thought i would get home fone sorted and plugged in again , 
i only did it last night and already today i have had 3 sales calls :cursing: 
so i have unplugged it again and unless i need to use it am going to leave it that way , xxx



stevecov said:


> Thank you I think I will need to dedicate a whole day to this!


hi and welcome to the forum,

you probaly will need a whole day but it will be a good read


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> well i thought i would get home fone sorted and plugged in again ,
> i only did it last night and already today i have had 3 sales calls :cursing:
> so i have unplugged it again and unless i need to use it am going to leave it that way , xxx
> 
> hi and welcome to the forum,
> 
> you probaly will need a whole day but it will be a good read


Hey ninja....try this x x x 

TPS Registration


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hey ninja....try this x x x
> 
> TPS Registration


right have done it although im sure i have done something like that before,

still blaming you though :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> right have done it although im sure i have done something like that before,
> 
> still blaming you though :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


Cool...I joined ages ago & never have sales call's 
Hope it work's for you xxx

Carry on!!!


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Cool...I joined ages ago & never have sales call's
> Hope it work's for you xxx
> 
> Carry on!!!


it says you may still get them for up to 28 days ,

well tis your fault :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> it says you may still get them for up to 28 days ,
> 
> well tis your fault :001_tt2:, xxx


What's another 28 day's when you been getting them all this time 

As alway's....the blame lies with poor CC 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> What's another 28 day's when you been getting them all this time
> 
> As alway's....the blame lies with poor CC
> x x x


not if i dont plug it in i wont :smilewinkgrin:,

haha and who else can i blame :001_tt2: , xxx


----------



## ninja

good evening xxx


----------



## stevecov

crazycrest said:


> Yep...easily a whole day! :001_tt2:
> I have just checked out your link, why is it necessary to register please? :smilewinkgrin:


PMed you to explain.


----------



## crazycrest

stevecov said:


> PMed you to explain.


Thanks...pm'd you back


----------



## Molly's Mum

Helllllooooo girlies x x


----------



## crazycrest

Ello my lovely lady with the brand new hub 
Hope your day has been good x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Helllllooooo girlies x x


evening MM , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

You all ready for your parent's arrival :smilewinkgrin:
x x x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> evening MM , xxx


I think she's reading back through the madness 
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Ello my lovely lady with the brand new hub
> Hope your day has been good x x x





kira99 said:


> evening MM , xxx


yep brand spanking new hub full internet, what more can a girl ask for... well I could think of something but CC will tell me off :001_tt2::001_tt2:

So come on what have I missed x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> You all ready for your parent's arrival :smilewinkgrin:
> x x x





crazycrest said:


> I think she's reading back through the madness
> x x x


yep to both, we have a new friend by the looks of it, welcome Steve - hope you enjoy our madness


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yep brand spanking new hub full internet, what more can a girl ask for... well I could think of something but CC will tell me off :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> So come on what have I missed x x


Aww go on ask for it...I will show your parent's tomorrow 

What have you missed??? Have you not read through???:001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I think she's reading back through the madness
> x x x


i thought we had been good today :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> yep to both, we have a new friend by the looks of it, welcome Steve - hope you enjoy our madness


EVENING GIRLIES! So happy for u Rach! xx


----------



## kiera09

kiera09 said:


> EVENING GIRLIES! So happy for u Rach! xx


Opps! Bit big! x


----------



## Molly's Mum

OMG, I have something to tell you and it's digusting, truly disgusting made me heave :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i thought we had been good today :001_tt2:, xxx


So we have :001_tt2:  
x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> OMG, I have something to tell you and it's digusting, truly disgusting made me heave :thumbdown::thumbdown:


Hahaha I think I know what's coming....
......You heave on the phone when Diva does it :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Hahaha I think I know what's coming....
> ......You heave on the phone when Diva does it :001_tt2:
> x x x


Trust me it's worse than that!!!!

About half an hour ago, one of the pups was sick and I mean a whole big pile of sick!!! I cleaned it up and checked the pup and it's fine, when I went back it had been sick again... I picked it up and there was something black in the sick..... On closer inspection it was a tiny baby mouse, the pup had eaten the whole bl**dy thing it must of been in the garden..... ****heaving & gagging***


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Trust me it's worse than that!!!!
> 
> About half an hour ago, one of the pups was sick and I mean a whole big pile of sick!!! I cleaned it up and checked the pup and it's fine, when I went back it had been sick again... I picked it up and there was something black in the sick..... On closer inspection it was a tiny baby mouse, the pup had eaten the whole bl**dy thing it must of been in the garden..... ****heaving & gagging***


OMG that is yuck....good job it's worming week hey :001_tt2:
Poor baby mouse 
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> OMG that is yuck....good job it's worming week hey :001_tt2:
> Poor baby mouse
> x x x


told ya.... will the pup be ok??? and talking of worming is it this weekend; 2 - 4 & 6???


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> told ya.... will the pup be ok??? and talking of worming is it this weekend; 2 - 4 & 6???


Yep & yep again...good job I remembered...what will your poor
parent's say when they're covered in worms ewww :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yep & yep again...good job I remembered...what will your poor
> parent's say when they're covered in worms ewww :001_tt2:
> x x x


STOP IT.....

No I don't want any worms.... really I don't


----------



## crazycrest

Evening Alex 
xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> STOP IT.....
> 
> No I don't want any worms.... really I don't


LOL I know....should be ok x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hiya Alex how are you hun? Where has Ninja gone, and what's with the new pic, I can't make out what it is??


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya Alex how are you hun? Where has Ninja gone, and what's with the new pic, I can't make out what it is??


Ninja is about somewhere...the pic...well what I think it is, is....
.....a little chihuahua in ninja costume x x x


----------



## ninja

i is still here , 
just laughing at what is being written :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

So how has your day been sweetie, Kez & I had a lovely chat, although I did tell her off she let the phone ring for ages & ages I think she knew it was me and hoped I would go away :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> i is still here ,
> just laughing at what is being written :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


Are you ok hun, how your day been x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> So how has your day been sweetie, Kez & I had a lovely chat, although I did tell her off she let the phone ring for ages & ages I think she knew it was me and hoped I would go away :001_tt2::001_tt2:


My day was ok thank you...did you get everything sorted ?? :smilewinkgrin:

I think you'll find she was moulded to the sofa with the laptop,
she claim's it didn't ring long...but then you are used to me
answering & I am sat with it on the desk 
x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Are you ok hun, how your day been x x


im all good ta ,
haha it rained so no work so spent most of time on comp :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> My day was ok thank you...did you get everything sorted ?? :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> I think you'll find she was moulded to the sofa with the laptop,
> she claim's it didn't ring long...but then you are used to me
> answering & I am sat with it on the desk
> x x x


lol it was funny, all she does is laugh bless her 

Just seen how many posts you've done, omg you sure can talk Mrs :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> lol it was funny, all she does is laugh bless her
> 
> Just seen how many posts you've done, omg you sure can talk Mrs :001_tt2::001_tt2:


I know...frustrating isn't it :001_tt2:

What you mean...ninja has more than me & you've been missing
& need to catch up :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

yep got everything done & sorted, even bought a new dress for the party.. it's lovely it's black with gold beading around the neckline and it's Julien McDonald and it's lush x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yep got everything done & sorted, even bought a new dress for the party.. it's lovely it's black with gold beading around the neckline and it's Julien McDonald and it's lush x x x


Great....sound's lovely hmy:
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Great....sound's lovely hmy:
> x x x


yep it is, although I am probably not helping as I now sitting here scoffing a bag of peanut M&M's


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> yep got everything done & sorted, even bought a new dress for the party.. it's lovely it's black with gold beading around the neckline and it's Julien McDonald and it's lush x x x


Hiya guys! OMG Rach that sounded gross! poor mouse! Do u really think black is a sensible colour hun (The dress sounds lovely!)? Think of the puke! *heave!* All our worms have passed this time, I'm sure! xx


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> yep it is, although I am probably not helping as I now sitting here scoffing a bag of peanut M&M's


MMMM, I love them-and the crispy ones! x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yep it is, although I am probably not helping as I now sitting here scoffing a bag of peanut M&M's


LOL so you are entitled to a small treat...you've been busy :001_tt2:
It will all be just fine M'n'M x x x


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> LOL so you are entitled to a small treat...you've been busy :001_tt2:
> It will all be just fine M'n'M x x x


Ha that's gunna stick! MnM it is! Yer ninas pic is so cute! xx


----------



## ninja

an lets see what the morning brings :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## ninja

, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> , xxx


Now I like that picture... loads x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Now I like that picture... loads x x


 
well CC called us all slackers the other evening cos there hadent been a post on here all day ,
so i thought i will start everyday with a morning one :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> well CC called us all slackers the other evening cos there hadent been a post on here all day ,
> so i thought i will start everyday with a morning one :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


It's only cause she talks for England :001_tt2::001_tt2:

The pups are hyper this morning  Maybe they are excited that my parents are coming


----------



## crazycrest

Ello ladies....I like that picture too 

I hope your parent's have an easy & safe journey MM 

Will need our ninja to tell me how many post's I've done compared
to her's in this thread...hmmmm how you do it ninja??? :smilewinkgrin:
Then you can tell me I talk for England x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Ello ladies....I like that picture too
> 
> I hope your parent's have an easy & safe journey MM
> 
> Will need our ninja to tell me how many post's I've done compared
> to her's in this thread...hmmmm how you do it ninja??? :smilewinkgrin:
> Then you can tell me I talk for England x x x


we already know that you can talk for england without finding out how many posts you have done :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## ninja

good evening  xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> good evening  xxx


Hahahaha me ninja....so how many post's in this thread are your's??? 

Come on...spill da bean's...then I will x x x


----------



## ninja

ninja said:


> good evening  xxx




haha well somebody has to talk to me ,
even if it is myself ut: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Hey you not speaking to me then 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hahahaha me ninja....so how many post's in this thread are your's???
> 
> Come on...spill da bean's...then I will x x x


haha you posted that when i was writing mine hmy:,

evening CC ,

i nearly dare bet you have posted more than me :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hey you not speaking to me then
> x x x


 . when i went to write that you wasnt even showing as being here  , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> haha you posted that when i was writing mine hmy:,
> 
> evening CC ,
> 
> i nearly dare bet you have posted more than me :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx





ninja said:


> . when i went to write that you wasnt even showing as being here  , xxx


Go on ninja...you first...:001_tt2:

Maybe cos I didn't sign out earlier I dunno x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Go on ninja...you first...:001_tt2:
> 
> Maybe cos I didn't sign out earlier I dunno x x x


i wrote mine earlier :001_tt2: :001_tt2:,

 i said you didnt show as being here :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> i wrote mine earlier :001_tt2: :001_tt2:,
> 
> i said you didnt show as being here :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


So where did ya write it then...I can't see it :001_tt2:

No but I am here now x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> So where did ya write it then...I can't see it :001_tt2:
> 
> No but I am here now x x x


haha dont think it wrote it on thread :001_tt2: :001_tt2:

as i see :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> haha dont think it wrote it on thread :001_tt2: :001_tt2:
> 
> as i see :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


Ah! so where the blimmin 'eck is it then??? hmy:

I wanna see......................
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Ah! so where the blimmin 'eck is it then??? hmy:
> 
> I wanna see......................
> x x x


haha you say how many you have done first :smilewinkgrin:

dont want you telling porkies to make it seem i have done more :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> haha you say how many you have done first :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> dont want you telling porkies to make it seem i have done more :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


How do I know you'll be honest ??? :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> How do I know you'll be honest ??? :001_tt2:
> x x x


pmsl i have just posted on the thread about trusting peeps ,

cos will tell you where to go and read it :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Ok this post is my 1,323 on this thread x x x
How many you done...bet it's more lol :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Ok this post is my 1,323 on this thread x x x
> How many you done...bet it's more lol :001_tt2:


haha you are sooo wrong 

this is my

772 post :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> haha you are sooo wrong
> 
> this is my
> 
> 772 post :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


OMG ninja....I may not be as mad as you...but I talk more 
Well on this thread I do :001_tt2:
But only this thread x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> OMG ninja....I may not be as mad as you...but I talk more
> Well on this thread I do :001_tt2:
> But only this thread x x x


hmmm not as mad well the jury is still out on that one :001_tt2:

have always said you talk more  :001_tt2:, xxx:001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> hmmm not as mad well the jury is still out on that one :001_tt2:
> 
> have always said you talk more  :001_tt2:, xxx:001_tt2:


Come off it ninja...you have at least 1,000 post's
total more than I do...how do I talk more ??? :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Come off it ninja...you have at least 1,000 post's
> total more than I do...how do I talk more ??? :001_tt2:
> x x x


hmmm lets see ,

this thread started on 24th of may so that means it has been going for

59 days

and how many posts do you have on it :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> hmmm lets see ,
> 
> this thread started on 24th of may so that means it has been going for
> 
> 59 days
> 
> and how many posts do you have on it :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


Errm....just a few a day it seem's:001_tt2:
How long have you been part of this forum & actively posting ???
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Errm....just a few a day it seem's:001_tt2:
> How long have you been part of this forum & actively posting ???
> x x x


haha see you do talk alot :001_tt2: :001_tt2:

i joined the 4 of jan i think (without checking) but did take about a month out, although i may have posted the odd one in that time but nothing much as far as i remember!! xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> haha see you do talk alot :001_tt2: :001_tt2:
> 
> i joined the 4 of jan i think (without checking) but did take about a month out, although i may have posted the odd one in that time but nothing much as far as i remember!! xxx


I rest my case...I joined 11 month's before that & have
Far less post's than you!!!
So me ninja.....you talk lot's more ut:
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I rest my case...I joined 11 month's before that & have
> Far less post's than you!!!
> So me ninja.....you talk lot's more ut:
> x x x


have you posted all the time?

still cant get used to my name hmy:
keep thinking 'who is that that has posted :blushing: LOL, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> have you posted all the time?
> 
> still cant get used to my name hmy:
> keep thinking 'who is that that has posted :blushing: LOL, xxx


Errrmmm nope....I had a break too...post infraction :smilewinkgrin:

I love your new name......
....& Know instantly who has just posted 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Errrmmm nope....I had a break too...post infraction :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> I love your new name......
> ....& Know instantly who has just posted
> x x x


haha need to know more now 

thought you might :001_tt2:

you are to blame for lots :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> haha need to know more now
> 
> thought you might :001_tt2:
> 
> you are to blame for lots :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


You have a short memory...sure I told you on phone  

Y ou love me really :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> You have a short memory...sure I told you on phone
> 
> Y ou love me really :001_tt2:
> x x x


haha i have had a sleep since then, well nearly :smilewinkgrin:

was thinking what else i could have but thought it may confuse ya :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> haha i have had a sleep since then, well nearly :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> was thinking what else i could have but thought it may confuse ya :001_tt2:, xxx


You must remember now....don't ya ?? :smilewinkgrin:

No I like this one...tell's me who ya really are x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> You must remember now....don't ya ?? :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> No I like this one...tell's me who ya really are x x x


haha never really forgot :smilewinkgrin:,

its a bit to easy though :001_tt2:,
may need to think of another :yesnod: :laugh:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> haha never really forgot :smilewinkgrin:,
> 
> its a bit to easy though :001_tt2:,
> may need to think of another :yesnod: :laugh:, xxx


OMG I cannot cope with it all...........aaaarrrrgggghhhhh!!!!

You are....................ninja by name 
...................ninja by nature 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> OMG I cannot cope with it all...........aaaarrrrgggghhhhh!!!!
> 
> You are....................ninja by name
> ...................ninja by nature
> x x x


haha will have to see if i get used to seeing it :001_tt2:
still looks really strange hmy:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

MM.....I am blue without you x x x


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> haha will have to see if i get used to seeing it :001_tt2:
> still looks really strange hmy:, xxx


Well you could alway's go back..... Nah! Leave it I like it
& I know MM will too...when she return's x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well you could alway's go back..... Nah! Leave it I like it
> & I know MM will too...when she return's x x x


or i could have something else :devil:

she missed it this morning :001_tt2: :001_tt2: xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> or i could have something else :devil:
> 
> she missed it this morning :001_tt2: :001_tt2: xxx


I am thinking of changing mine too  :001_tt2:

Was she here after it changed ??? 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I am thinking of changing mine too  :001_tt2:
> 
> Was she here after it changed ???
> x x x


to what? ,

yep was talking to her at the time , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> to what? ,
> 
> yep was talking to her at the time , xxx


Not sure yet....have a couple in mind 

Lol she had her mind on the day's preparations then x x x

CC has left the building!!!! Night me lovely ladies x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Not sure yet....have a couple in mind
> 
> Lol she had her mind on the day's preparations then x x x
> 
> CC has left the building!!!! Night me lovely ladies x x x


nite nite hun, 
sleep well xxx


----------



## ninja

sleep well all, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

*IT'S NOT FAIR I MISS YOU GUYS​*
You both have far more posts than me on this thread..... so it just goes to show you both talk far more than me :001_tt2::001_tt2: and of course we already have clarified the fact that you both are totally;

*NUTS *

:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:​


----------



## ninja

, xxx



Molly's Mum said:


> *IT'S NOT FAIR I MISS YOU GUYS​*
> You both have far more posts than me on this thread..... so it just goes to show you both talk far more than me :001_tt2::001_tt2: and of course we already have clarified the fact that you both are totally;
> 
> *NUTS *
> 
> :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:​


morning MM ,
so how many posts have you done then :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Afternoon my lovely ladies xxx


----------



## ninja

, xxx


----------



## lady_r0gue

Congratulations!








I'm sure you'll be lovely


----------



## crazycrest

lady_r0gue said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll be lovely


Confused ???? 

Ya will be  :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## lady_r0gue

Ha lol - looks like there are 3 "a very shy hello" threads ???
Just realised I'd put this on the wrong one somehow??? 
haven't worked out how to delete my posts


----------



## lady_r0gue

Molly's Mum said:


> Thanks for that, I was thinking of mixing it to begin with - half & half as I don't want to upset her tummy.
> 
> Any advice about her excercise; she is used to 2 walks a day, running through the fields with Max, for the past couple of weeks I have kept her on her lead and reduced the distance as she is getting tired easily.
> 
> Sorry I have so many questions; by the end of this I think I will of aged 10 years; god knows what I am going to be like when she actually whelps x


That's where I meant to reply lol - thought that was the end of the thread *dur* :blushing:


----------



## crazycrest

lady_r0gue said:


> Ha lol - looks like there are 3 "a very shy hello" threads ???
> Just realised I'd put this on the wrong one somehow???
> haven't worked out how to delete my posts





lady_r0gue said:


> That's where I meant to reply lol - thought that was the end of the thread *dur* :blushing:


Haha...no worries...happen's to the best of us at times 
Hello & welcome to the thread :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ninja

ninja said:


> , xxx


evening CC , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> , xxx


Right back at ya me ninja 
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good evening lovely ladies x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Good evening lovely ladies x x x


Ello MM good to have ya back 
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Ello MM good to have ya back
> x x x


aww thanks sweetie, I love yours & Ninja's new pics, very cool. So have you had a good day hun x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> aww thanks sweetie, I love yours & Ninja's new pics, very cool. So have you had a good day hun x x


Thank's MM 
Had an ok day  Spoke to my good friend :smilewinkgrin:
How about you ? You coping alright xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Thank's MM
> Had an ok day  Spoke to my good friend :smilewinkgrin:
> How about you ? You coping alright xxx


Funny that I spoke to my loviest friend today as well 

Yea it's a bit hectic, so many people in the house.... I like a bit of peace now & again

I am not doing anything tonight though just sitting on the settee with the pups & you guys


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Funny that I spoke to my loviest friend today as well
> 
> Yea it's a bit hectic, so many people in the house.... I like a bit of peace now & again
> 
> I am not doing anything tonight though just sitting on the settee with the pups & you guys


How cool is that :smilewinkgrin:

I bet....good job you all get on 

What time will your peace be shattered ? Has Jake gone to bingo too hmy:
x x x


----------



## Hb-mini

* big wave!!! *

Hi everyone!
We pick up our pup tomorrow!!! I cant wait! So so excited!!
We have decided to call her Bella!!










How are you all? xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> How cool is that :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> I bet....good job you all get on
> 
> What time will your peace be shattered ? Has Jake gone to bingo too hmy:
> x x x


No Zac & Jake upstairs on the XBox, they will be back about 10  Yea we do get on although I am the only person capable of entering the kitchen :001_tt2::001_tt2:



Hb-mini said:


> * big wave!!! *
> 
> Hi everyone!
> We pick up our pup tomorrow!!! I cant wait! So so excited!!
> We have decided to call her Bella!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you all? xxx


Hi Hannah, hope you had a lovely honeymoon, I bet you won't get much sleep tonight honey x x


----------



## crazycrest

Hi Hannah.....aww you have waited long enough 

Wishing you all the bestest luck with your new baby :smilewinkgrin:
x x x


----------



## Hb-mini

Honeymoon was great! Im very excited,, feel like a kid at xmas!!!


----------



## crazycrest

Hb-mini said:


> Honeymoon was great! Im very excited,, feel like a kid at xmas!!!


Fantastic news....I just know there will be no sleep tonight 

Don't forget the pics tomorrow x x x


----------



## ninja

good evening all , xxx


----------



## Hb-mini

ninja said:


> good evening all , xxx


Hello!!

dont worry cc i will remember pics, i promise!


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> good evening all , xxx


Ello me ninja 
Where ya been x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Hb-mini said:


> Hello!!
> 
> dont worry cc i will remember pics, i promise!


Cheers Hannah   
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Ello me ninja
> Where ya been x x x


had to see to greenhouse etc, had tea and shower ,

an now im here to annoy you all :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> had to see to greenhouse etc, had tea and shower ,
> 
> an now im here to annoy you all :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


Ah! I see....we come second fiddle now hey???
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Ah! I see....we come second fiddle now hey???
> x x x


 there was nobody here when i went :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

I can't believe the greenhouse, food and being clean come before us :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> there was nobody here when i went :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


 OMG ninja....you been away hour's :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I can't believe the greenhouse, food and being clean come before us :001_tt2::001_tt2:


i did feed the dogs as well, does that count , xxx



crazycrest said:


> OMG ninja....you been away hour's :001_tt2:
> x x x


was only gone about an hour :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> i did feed the dogs as well, does that count , xxx
> 
> was only gone about an hour :001_tt2:, xxx


Nope I can do that & let them out in less than an hour :001_tt2:

I spoke to you moon's ago....nothing!!!
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Nope I can do that & let them out in less than an hour :001_tt2:
> 
> I spoke to you moon's ago....nothing!!!
> x x x


yeah but when you add that onto the others its gotta count :001_tt2:,

 spoke to me where, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> yeah but when you add that onto the others its gotta count :001_tt2:,
> 
> spoke to me where, xxx


LOL on your wall ages ago 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL on your wall ages ago
> x x x


i did reply to that, but dont know what happened to it ,
same thing happened to one i sent to MM last week, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> i did reply to that, but dont know what happened to it ,
> same thing happened to one i sent to MM last week, xxx


Weird hey ninja 
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> i did reply to that, but dont know what happened to it ,
> same thing happened to one i sent to MM last week, xxx


what did you send to me, just doing some pics of a pup x x


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> Weird hey ninja
> x x x


Evening all! All pups fed and watered (well milked!) How come no ones calling Rach MnM?Thought that was well gd!lol! xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Evening all! All pups fed and watered (well milked!) How come no ones calling Rach MnM?Thought that was well gd!lol! xx


Evening Alex 
Good for you, we still have one last feed to do around midnight!
x x x


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> Evening Alex
> Good for you, we still have one last feed to do around midnight!
> x x x


How many times a day do u feed your pups?Mine are fed 4 times a day,every 4 hrs xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> How many times a day do u feed your pups?Mine are fed 4 times a day,every 4 hrs xx


I feed them 4 times a day as well as some milk first thing in the morning and they have their last feed about 11.00 at night


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> I feed them 4 times a day as well as some milk first thing in the morning and they have their last feed about 11.00 at night


I give mine milk about 3 times a day, they have their last feed at 8, do u think thats to early? They seem happy enough! xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> How many times a day do u feed your pups?Mine are fed 4 times a day,every 4 hrs xx


Mina are a small breed & are at 5 meal's a day just now,
same as your's every 4 hour's


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> I give mine milk about 3 times a day, they have their last feed at 8, do u think thats to early? They seem happy enough! xx


I think as long as they are happy, then its fine hun x


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> I think as long as they are happy, then its fine hun x


Yer they'd soon let me know if they were hungrey! They start crying when they can smell the food! They're so lush, gutted I only got 2 weeks left-It's flown 
Hows ur lot CC? I bet it's hard work!  xx


----------



## kiera09

Hello?

I'm gunna have to talk to myself then!

MMMM, My bacon n egg roll is gorgeous!! 

So tierd :Yawn: Gunna go bed soon xx


----------



## kiera09

Sod u all then! :001_tt2: xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Sod u all then! :001_tt2: xx


Hahaha !!! you doing a ninja 
Been caught up on phone for a while now 
x x x


----------



## kiera09

Nite-Nite, hope everyone sleeps well xx~xx


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> Hahaha !!! you doing a ninja
> Been caught up on phone for a while now
> x x x


I was just about to go aswell!  x


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> I was just about to go aswell!  x


I thought everyone went ages ago so didn't bother checking in 
x x x


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> I thought everyone went ages ago so didn't bother checking in
> x x x


lol! yer I think everyones snoozing! Cnt belive Ninja-Has she actually had an early nite?! x


----------



## kiera09

Well I'm knackerd and gotta catch some ZZZZZZ'S! Speak tomoro,Sweet dreams xx xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> lol! yer I think everyones snoozing! Cnt belive Ninja-Has she actually had an early nite?! x





kiera09 said:


> Well I'm knackerd and gotta catch some ZZZZZZ'S! Speak tomoro,Sweet dreams xx xx


Lol reckon she must have 

Nite Alex...sleep well :smilewinkgrin:
x x x


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> lol! yer I think everyones snoozing! Cnt belive Ninja-Has she actually had an early nite?! x


ME an early night NEVER lol, :001_tt2:, x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Lol reckon she must have
> 
> Nite Alex...sleep well :smilewinkgrin:
> x x x


tis unheard of ut: :001_tt2:, xxx

nite nite alex, xx


----------



## ninja

, xxx


----------



## ninja

, xxx

 , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Ello me lovely ladies....and so it is Friday 
The weekend is upon us....yeah!!!


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> Ello me lovely ladies....and so it is Friday
> The weekend is upon us....yeah!!!


Ello girlies! The weekend wots that?! My lie in days are well ova!lol! Dunno weather to go tescos nd get sum baileys for tonight? Cant be bothered! xx


----------



## ninja

well seems we have talked loads to night NOT,

seems we need to talk loads to make up for it aye, :001_tt2: :001_tt2: ,xx:001_tt2:x


----------



## ninja

, xxx


----------



## sandymaynard

Hi and welcome to this great forum!
I hope that you are finding it okay!
I have been away for a while but i am back! Oh no i hear you all scream!
Sandy


----------



## ninja

good evening,  xxx


----------



## noushka05

ninja said:


> good evening,  xxx


Ninja are you Kira?


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> Ninja are you Kira?


evening noush ,

haha yep this is me :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## noushka05

ninja said:


> evening noush ,
> 
> haha yep this is me :smilewinkgrin:, xx


hahaa good disguise and Good evening xxx


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> hahaa good disguise and Good evening xxx


 but ya still recognized me :lol:, xxx


----------



## noushka05

ninja said:


> but ya still recognized me :lol:, xxx


only after i checked your profile & saw your dogs then i had to double check on my friend list to see if i'd got a Ninja!:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Good evening everyone! Noushka how lovely to see you here 

No MM all night tonight!


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> Good evening everyone! Noushka how lovely to see you here
> 
> No MM all night tonight!


evening DD ,

noush has had a shock though so dont know if she will be back :smilewinkgrin:,

MM has got a party on tonight , xxx


----------



## Guest

ninja said:


> evening DD ,
> 
> noush has had a shock though so dont know if she will be back :smilewinkgrin:,
> 
> MM has got a party on tonight , xxx


Hey Julia what didnt you do to day tut tut tut  :001_tt2:

Oh no what have you done to noush!  

Yes its her son's 18 birthday party woohoo


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> Hey Julia what didnt you do to day tut tut tut  :001_tt2:
> 
> Oh no what have you done to noush!
> 
> Yes its her son's 18 birthday party woohoo


ah but wasnt quite as expected at yours though was it ,
so will do it tomorrow :001_tt2:,

dont you read the thread at all hmy:, xxx


----------



## Guest

ninja said:


> ah but wasnt quite as expected at yours though was it ,
> so will do it tomorrow :001_tt2:,
> 
> dont you read the thread at all hmy:, xxx


No you see if i read the thread i get confused and think what the hell they all on about!! 

Oh okies..what will tomorow's excuse be missy... :idea: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> Good evening everyone! Noushka how lovely to see you here
> 
> No MM all night tonight!





ninja said:


> evening DD ,
> 
> noush has had a shock though so dont know if she will be back :smilewinkgrin:,
> 
> MM has got a party on tonight , xxx


hello DD 
i over the shock now!:001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> hello DD
> i over the shock now!:001_unsure:


Hello my best ever friend!! :blushing:

What did Ninja do to you!!! what shocked you  no one gets away with shocking our dear noushka!!! NEVER


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> No you see if i read the thread i get confused and think what the hell they all on about!!
> 
> Oh okies..what will tomorow's excuse be missy... :idea: :smilewinkgrin:


you only had to read the last few posts :001_tt2:,

we know what we are on about, well sometimes we do  :001_tt2:

you would have paniced today , xxx


----------



## Guest

I worried all day about it Ninja then you didnt even do it!! Im a worry wart you know i worry and everything!!


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> I worried all day about it Ninja then you didnt even do it!! Im a worry wart you know i worry and everything!!


haha as i said things werent as expected ,

although there is know time like the present :idea:, xxx


----------



## Guest

omg!!! STOP IT....you worried me so much last night  then when i saw my phone flash i nearly fainted


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> omg!!! STOP IT....you worried me so much last night  then when i saw my phone flash i nearly fainted


pmsl, are you keeping a check on it now :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## Guest

hahaa....nope... i darent look


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> hahaa....nope... i darent look


hope you aint got it on silent :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## Guest

Ninja i always have my phone on silent!! hehe


----------



## crazycrest

Nuts!!!!! The lot of ya :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Nuts!!!!! The lot of ya :001_tt2:
> x x x


yep and the ring leader has arrived :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> yep and the ring leader has arrived :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


Hahaha :001_tt2:
Ello me lovely ninja....how's tricks ???
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hahaha :001_tt2:
> Ello me lovely ninja....how's tricks ???
> x x x


evening CC ,

haha see you didnt deny that :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> evening CC ,
> 
> haha see you didnt deny that :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


LOL 
That's because I'm not seeing straight 
Tis all a big blurrrrrrr :smilewinkgrin:
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL
> That's because I'm not seeing straight
> Tis all a big blurrrrrrr :smilewinkgrin:
> x x x


haha no good making excuses now ut:

we all know its you that is the worst :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> haha no good making excuses now ut:
> 
> we all know its you that is the worst :001_tt2:, xxx


I am not making excuses.....
I am in no fit state to argue tonight is all hmy:  :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I am not making excuses.....
> I am in no fit state to argue tonight is all hmy:  :001_tt2:
> x x x


 argue 

brain not working to well hun :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> argue
> 
> brain not working to well hun :001_tt2:, xxx


LOL :001_tt2:
I am not going to argue as to who is the worst tonight hmy:
That's a first & will never happen again...well until the next time :smilewinkgrin: xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL :001_tt2:
> I am not going to argue as to who is the worst tonight hmy:
> That's a first & will never happen again...well until the next time :smilewinkgrin: xxx


there is know need to, we already know :001_tt2:,

LOL there are always next times :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> there is know need to, we already know :001_tt2:,
> 
> LOL there are always next times :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


Hahaha ......here we go again!!! :001_tt2:

Yep I say it every time I have a few too many 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hahaha ......here we go again!!! :001_tt2:
> 
> Yep I say it every time I have a few too many
> x x x


nope  no need to :001_tt2:,

haha you should have signed in here when you got back, could have been funny :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## kiera09

ninja said:


> nope  no need to :001_tt2:,
> 
> haha you should have signed in here when you got back, could have been funny :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


Hiya guys,just a quick hello! I'm well bad! My nose is like a tap and my eyes are pure streamin! I'm thinking I got hay fever!


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Hiya guys,just a quick hello! I'm well bad! My nose is like a tap and my eyes are pure streamin! I'm thinking I got hay fever!


evening alex ,

haha wont ask how you are then, xx


----------



## kiera09

ninja said:


> evening alex ,
> 
> haha wont ask how you are then, xx


Morning! Well the pups woke me up 7:15!Feel like death! I wanna sleep so bad! xx


----------



## Vixie

Hi everyone


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> Hi everyone


morning vixie , 
nice to see you back, xxx


----------



## Vixie

about time too isnt it lol only took me a few weeks as well pmsl  xx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> about time too isnt it lol only took me a few weeks as well pmsl  xx


to right it is 

i hope you have read through everthing you have missed :smilewinkgrin:

cos if you havent you best go and do it cos that is your punishment for being away for so long :smilewinkgrin: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## Vixie

ninja said:


> to right it is
> 
> i hope you have read through everthing you have missed :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> cos if you havent you best go and do it cos that is your punishment for being away for so long :smilewinkgrin: :001_tt2:, xxx


 I'll never finish reading it with the amount you lot talk :001_tt2:  but I will try lol I hang my head in shame for being away so long


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> I'll never finish reading it with the amount you lot talk :001_tt2:  but I will try lol I hang my head in shame for being away so long


pmsl i know MM and CC are really bad aint they ut: :smilewinkgrin:

well i guess it ok if you are gonna stick around now you are back  :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## Vixie

yes they do and you had no part in it at all did you lol 

yep I'm planning on sticking around this time, as long as my pc still keeps working, got a party for a 3 year old to go to today with my daughter, not that should be fun,


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> yes they do and you had no part in it at all did you lol
> 
> yep I'm planning on sticking around this time, as long as my pc still keeps working, got a party for a 3 year old to go to today with my daughter, not that should be fun,


well maybe just a little  
but they have defo talked more, and the amount CC has posted is unbelieveable ut: :smilewinkgrin:,

good , well we wouldnt want you to start and get your sanity back now would :smilewinkgrin:,
although i guess the party will help keep you on track LOL , xxx


----------



## Vixie

talk to you all later, going for a bath before the party, talk to you all later  xxx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> talk to you all later, going for a bath before the party, talk to you all later  xxx


later vixie, hope you have fun  , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Hmmmmmmmmm....look's like the day has started already 

Have fun vixie...hope your little girl enjoy's it 

Kerry tried to poison me last night & I feel worse now than yesterday!!!
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm....look's like the day has started already
> 
> Have fun vixie...hope your little girl enjoy's it
> 
> Kerry tried to poison me last night & I feel worse now than yesterday!!!
> x x x


afternoon CC ,

was just gonna ask how you were this morning ,
 how did she try to poison you, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> afternoon CC ,
> 
> was just gonna ask how you were this morning ,
> how did she try to poison you, xxx


Well I think I told you how hard it is to get Kez to make coffee 
She wanted a cup of tea & made me a coffee, but she put some
evaporated milk in which had gone off...I only had 2 mouthful's
before I realised, but I been up half the night running back & forth
to the loo:yikes:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well I think I told you how hard it is to get Kez to make coffee
> She wanted a cup of tea & made me a coffee, but she put some
> evaporated milk in which had gone off...I only had 2 mouthful's
> before I realised, but I been up half the night running back & forth
> to the loo:yikes:


she is making sure you never ask her to make you another 
i dont like evaporated milk but cant you smell when it is off, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> she is making sure you never ask her to make you another
> i dont like evaporated milk but cant you smell when it is off, xxx


Yep I reckon you're right ninja :cursing:

I like it occasionally in coffee & no I have a cold & can't smell
anything :blushing: x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yep I reckon you're right ninja :cursing:
> 
> I like it occasionally in coffee & no I have a cold & can't smell
> anything :blushing: x x x


so all in all you are having a good weekend then  LOL, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> so all in all you are having a good weekend then  LOL, xxx


Yeah....seem to be don't I 
x x x
How about you...what kind of weekend you having ???:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yeah....seem to be don't I
> x x x
> How about you...what kind of weekend you having ???:smilewinkgrin:


LOL, a nice quiet one for me ,
although i am just about to go out and do a couple of hours work , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> LOL, a nice quiet one for me ,
> although i am just about to go out and do a couple of hours work , xxx


Oh no not work on a Sunday...shouldn't be allowed  :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Oh no not work on a Sunday...shouldn't be allowed  :001_tt2:
> x x x


no rest for the wicked aye :smilewinkgrin:,
an the forecast aint that good for next week , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> no rest for the wicked aye :smilewinkgrin:,
> an the forecast aint that good for next week , xxx


LOL I guess not...are ya wicked then ??? 

Oh I hope we don't have all that rain again, it's too much!!!
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL I guess not...are ya wicked then ???
> 
> Oh I hope we don't have all that rain again, it's too much!!!
> x x x


haha i can be very wicked at times :devil: :smilewinkgrin:,

seems so hmy: 
but then they say we are gonna have a heat wave by middle of august ,
but they get most things wrong so will have to wait and see!! xxx


----------



## Vixie

hi all I'm back from the party, daughter decided to do a swan dive of the of of the bouncy castle slide along with another little girl you could hear their heads banging on the floor from the other side of the room I nearly had heart failure, luckily they are both OK, she was back on the bouncy castle 5 minutes later but I was still shaking for half an hour lol


----------



## Vixie

this is what she fell off right off the side of the slide, it doesnt look that high in the picture but its at least 6 foot and for a 3 year off falling head first its a long drop


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> hi all I'm back from the party, daughter decided to do a swan dive of the of of the bouncy castle slide along with another little girl you could hear their heads banging on the floor from the other side of the room I nearly had heart failure, luckily they are both OK, she was back on the bouncy castle 5 minutes later but I was still shaking for half an hour lol


evening vixie ,

i used to hate my son going on them for that exact reason ,
pleased they are both ok though , xxx


----------



## kiera09

ninja said:


> evening vixie ,
> 
> i used to hate my son going on them for that exact reason ,
> pleased they are both ok though , xxx


Evening ladies! Sorry to hear bout your daughter-poor girl! Is she ok now?They make u worry all the time dnt they! My daughters really accident prone-She's had 3 paper stitches in her eye brow (tripped and fell on to a china plant pot-I nearly threw up! and she feel down 2 stairs and ran into a glass table! (and a wooden one not so long ago!)  xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good evening my lovely ladies.... I've missed you loads & loads x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Good evening my lovely ladies.... I've missed you loads & loads x x x


evening MM ,

we have missed you also :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> evening MM ,
> 
> we have missed you also :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


Evening honey, have you had a good day? x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Evening honey, have you had a good day? x x


yep, been and sorted all out for number plate so going to get them
made up and fitted tomorrow ,

hows about you?, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Good evening my lovely ladies.... I've missed you loads & loads x x x





ninja said:


> evening MM ,
> 
> we have missed you also :smilewinkgrin:, xxx





Molly's Mum said:


> Evening honey, have you had a good day? x x


Ello me lovelies....I missed you too, both of you!!! 
What a day 
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> yep, been and sorted all out for number plate so going to get them
> made up and fitted tomorrow ,
> 
> hows about you?, xxx


POSER :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Yea a good day, Max was brill donating his precious blood, Molly is on all sorts of medication bless her but she will be sorted soon and I am feeling a bit poorly bit apart from that pleased to be back to normality 

x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Ello me lovelies....I missed you too, both of you!!!
> What a day
> x x x


evening CC , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Ello me lovelies....I missed you too, both of you!!!
> What a day
> x x x


Hello sweetie have you had a bad day??

x x


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> evening CC , xxx





Molly's Mum said:


> Hello sweetie have you had a bad day??
> 
> x x


Hiya 
No it wouldn't be fair to say a bad day, just one of them day's!
Have spent almost 2 day's trying to get PC right...frigging mail programme,
I hate it 
Scaffolder's been here best part of the day & the cheek of it!!!!
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Hiya
> No it wouldn't be fair to say a bad day, just one of them day's!
> Have spent almost 2 day's trying to get PC right...frigging mail programme,
> I hate it
> Scaffolder's been here best part of the day & the cheek of it!!!!
> x x x


hehe was he good looking


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hehe was he good looking


Errr nope :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Errr nope :001_tt2:
> x x x


BUMMER

So what else have you been up to sweetie? got some photo's for you just sorting them on Photobucket - you can see me looking soooo bad, very pi**ed x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> BUMMER
> 
> So what else have you been up to sweetie? got some photo's for you just sorting them on Photobucket - you can see me looking soooo bad, very pi**ed x x


LOL 

I haven't done a great deal, this frigging computer is doing my head in!!!
I can't wait to see :smilewinkgrin:
You putting them on here 
x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Where ya gone ninja...& where's pics of you after you had a few??? 
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL
> 
> I haven't done a great deal, this frigging computer is doing my head in!!!
> I can't wait to see :smilewinkgrin:
> You putting them on here
> x x x


well I was going to now you've made me think - should I not???


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> well I was going to now you've made me think - should I not???


LOL I would never, but hey that's just me 
For your eyes only...not all & sundry x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL I would never, but hey that's just me
> For your eyes only...not all & sundry x x x


I am passed caring :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Right here goes a mixed bag....

Zac's Cake









Zac & Me both looking very ropey - this was about midnight lol....









My Baby girl Tia


----------



## crazycrest

Cool pics MM 
Look's like you had a great evening 
The cake is really well made, I love it :smilewinkgrin:
And baby Tia is just adorable x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Cool pics MM
> Look's like you had a great evening
> The cake is really well made, I love it :smilewinkgrin:
> And baby Tia is just adorable x x x


She is gorgeous isn't she, she is so chilled and I can't wait to watch her grow.

Molly is on Antibiotics


----------



## ninja

well i dont believe it 
i go to have my tea and see to dogs and come back to find everyone has run off hmy: :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> well i dont believe it
> i go to have my tea and see to dogs and come back to find everyone has run off hmy: :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


I am here honey x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I am here honey x x


haha here but not hey :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> haha here but not hey :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


you what you mad ninja????


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> you what you mad ninja????


haha yep totally bonkers did you not know :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> haha yep totally bonkers did you not know :001_tt2:, xxx


How can you say that!!!!!!

Pot kettle black, springs to mind Ninja, I'm just sending thank you emails with regards to Zac's birthday x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> How can you say that!!!!!!
> 
> Pot kettle black, springs to mind Ninja, I'm just sending thank you emails with regards to Zac's birthday x x


how can i say what  , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> how can i say what  , xxx


now I am the one who is losing the plot I misread your post and thought you had said I mad bonkers lol


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> now I am the one who is losing the plot I misread your post and thought you had said I mad bonkers lol


LOL now would i say a thing like that :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## Hb-mini

Great pics Rach, Love the cake!

Little Tia is gorgeous.....i take it she is the one you have decided to keep?
Love her name!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hb-mini said:


> Great pics Rach, Love the cake!
> 
> Little Tia is gorgeous.....i take it she is the one you have decided to keep?
> Love her name!!


Morning Hannah,

Yep Tia is my girl and I am keeping her  The name how a lot to do with a certain alcoholic drink 

How is little Bella? Bet she is keeping you on your toes :001_tt2::001_tt2:

x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Where ya gone ninja...& where's pics of you after you had a few???
> x x x


sorry CC i have very few pics of myself and dont think there is any after a drink or 2 :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## ninja

good evening  xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> sorry CC i have very few pics of myself and dont think there is any after a drink or 2 :001_tt2:, xxx





ninja said:


> good evening  xxx


Come on ninja...there must be one lying around somewhere 

Good evening!!!
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Come on ninja...there must be one lying around somewhere
> 
> Good evening!!!
> x x x


haha nope i really dont, at least not on comp i dont ,
what about you, now you must have 1 some where :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> haha nope i really dont, at least not on comp i dont ,
> what about you, now you must have 1 some where :001_tt2:, xxx


Well you got a scanner ain't ya ???
Hmmm I have a few lol 
x x x


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> Morning Hannah,
> 
> Yep Tia is my girl and I am keeping her  The name how a lot to do with a certain alcoholic drink
> 
> How is little Bella? Bet she is keeping you on your toes :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> x x x


Love the name!! Great! 

Bella is just the best, she is so so gorgeous, such a good girl!! We love her all so much already!!

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well you got a scanner ain't ya ???
> Hmmm I have a few lol
> x x x


ermm yes 
but it but dont work on this comp :001_tt2:,

well come on then if you already have some :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Hb-mini said:


> Love the name!! Great!
> 
> Bella is just the best, she is so so gorgeous, such a good girl!! We love her all so much already!!
> 
> :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Hi Hannah...Bella is lovely 
x x x


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> ermm yes
> but it but dont work on this comp :001_tt2:,
> 
> well come on then if you already have some :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


Oh ninja...it will work on the other one, you can alway's
email them to yourself :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Oh ninja...it will work on the other one, you can alway's
> email them to yourself :001_tt2:
> x x x


haha yes i could i suppose ,

but i already know what i look like lol:001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## ninja

Hb-mini said:


> Love the name!! Great!
> 
> Bella is just the best, she is so so gorgeous, such a good girl!! We love her all so much already!!
> 
> :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


evening hannah ,

pleased to hear all is going well with Bella,
she is lovely , xx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> haha yes i could i suppose ,
> 
> but i already know what i look like lol:001_tt2:, xxx


Come on ninja...I'll show ya mine if you show me your's 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Come on ninja...I'll show ya mine if you show me your's
> x x x


now that is a scary though  lol :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> now that is a scary though  lol :001_tt2:, xxx


Haha...come on ninja...ya know ya wanna :001_tt2: 
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

I see my 2 favourite crazy ladies are still in the land of insanity :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Haha...come on ninja...ya know ya wanna :001_tt2:
> x x x





Molly's Mum said:


> I see my 2 favourite crazy ladies are still in the land of insanity :001_tt2::001_tt2:


evening MM , xxx

think CC is busy uploading some pics for us :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> evening MM , xxx
> 
> think CC is busy uploading some pics for us :smilewinkgrin:


lol so are you going to do the same ninja, want to know what you look like


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> lol so are you going to do the same ninja, want to know what you look like


haha i havent got any on comp :001_tt2:, 
also not as brave as you , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> haha i havent got any on comp :001_tt2:,
> also not as brave as you , xxx


lol If I can post a pic of me looking dreadful & very pi**ed then I am sure you can :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> lol If I can post a pic of me looking dreadful & very pi**ed then I am sure you can :001_tt2::001_tt2:


blimey if you think you looked dreadful i aint never gonna post one, hmy: xxx


----------



## Hb-mini

ninja said:


> evening hannah ,
> 
> pleased to hear all is going well with Bella,
> she is lovely , xx


Hello!! *waves*

She really is lovely, a real joy!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> blimey if you think you looked dreadful i aint never gonna post one, hmy: xxx


behave you I look **rough** trust me, oh come on you must have 1 somewhere Ninja

PF is really playing up for me tonight it's taking ages


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> blimey if you think you looked dreadful i aint never gonna post one, hmy: xxx





Molly's Mum said:


> behave you I look **rough** trust me, oh come on you must have 1 somewhere Ninja
> 
> PF is really playing up for me tonight it's taking ages


LOL oh my ninja...I look rough without a drink :001_tt2:

PF is slow for me too x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Its taking me forever to post anything or read what someone else writes, it's doing my head in :cursing::cursing:

hello my lovely x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Its taking me forever to post anything or read what someone else writes, it's doing my head in :cursing::cursing:
> 
> hello my lovely x x x


Ello lovely lady...it's a pain when it does this hey! :cursing:
I am about to start letting dog's out will be very quick xxx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> behave you I look **rough** trust me, oh come on you must have 1 somewhere Ninja
> 
> PF is really playing up for me tonight it's taking ages


haha there is no way i putting my pic on a forum even if i did have one , xxx



crazycrest said:


> LOL oh my ninja...I look rough without a drink :001_tt2:
> 
> PF is slow for me too x x x


i thought you had gone to download a pic :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> haha there is no way i putting my pic on a forum even if i did have one , xxx
> 
> i thought you had gone to download a pic :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


Ha! not me mate...I sure am not putting one on here either 
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Ha! not me mate...I sure am not putting one on here either
> x x x


you 2 are terrible, I posted one now it's your turns :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> you 2 are terrible, I posted one now it's your turns :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Yes...you posted one...even after I asked were you sure 
I ain't plastering my rubber chop's for all to see...hmy:
Not on your nelly :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yes...you posted one...even after I asked were you sure
> I ain't plastering my rubber chop's for all to see...hmy:
> Not on your nelly :001_tt2:
> x x x


pmsl.... you are both fruit loops :001_tt2::001_tt2:

I've sent an message on facebook and I so wish I could go and grab it back  You would think at my age I would know better


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> you 2 are terrible, I posted one now it's your turns :001_tt2::001_tt2:


nooooo way am i posting one 

and who is the maddest then :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> pmsl.... you are both fruit loops :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> I've sent an message on facebook and I so wish I could go and grab it back  You would think at my age I would know better


LOL fruit loop's...a new one for us ninja 

Oooops!!! I love it when that happen's :smilewinkgrin:
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL fruit loop's...a new one for us ninja
> 
> Oooops!!! I love it when that happen's :smilewinkgrin:
> x x x


NNNNooooooooo it's not good.

Yep you both are FRUIT LOOPS ut:ut:ut:

Wish you could both be in my front room, Max is laying on his back playing with the pups and keeps lifting them up with his front paws, they love it


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL fruit loop's...a new one for us ninja
> 
> Oooops!!! I love it when that happen's :smilewinkgrin:
> x x x


lol yep sure is,
but then so is 'one mad cookie' , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> NNNNooooooooo it's not good.
> 
> Yep you both are FRUIT LOOPS ut:ut:ut:
> 
> Wish you could both be in my front room, Max is laying on his back playing with the pups and keeps lifting them up with his front paws, they love it


Are they a bit like honey nut loop's ??? :smilewinkgrin:

Wish I was in your front room too, would love to see 
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

he keeps gently rolling them across the room and they come running back for more, I think he is going to miss them more than Molly, he plays with them all the time and they cuddle up with him when they want a sleep :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> NNNNooooooooo it's not good.
> 
> Yep you both are FRUIT LOOPS ut:ut:ut:
> 
> Wish you could both be in my front room, Max is laying on his back playing with the pups and keeps lifting them up with his front paws, they love it


us 3 plus all the pups in one room, now that would be totally mad :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> us 3 plus all the pups in one room, now that would be totally mad :001_tt2:, xxx


How cool would that be, a few drinks etc and gorgeous squinchers, I think they would be lots of laughs & giggles


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> us 3 plus all the pups in one room, now that would be totally mad :001_tt2:, xxx


Yeah...that would be fun 
x x x:thumbup:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> How cool would that be, a few drinks etc and gorgeous squinchers, I think they would be lots of laughs & giggles





crazycrest said:


> Yeah...that would be fun
> x x x:thumbup:


haha i would be the quiet one sat in the corner , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> How cool would that be, a few drinks etc and gorgeous squinchers, I think they would be lots of laughs & giggles


Hmmmmm I wonder who would do the most laughing :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well ladies, Jake is bugging the life out of me to watch a DVD with him, so I am going off to spend some time with the boy as he's really helped me out recently. Lets just hope I don't fall asleep in the middle of it 

Hope you both sleep well and we can catch up tomorrow

Luv ya crazy, fruit loops x x x x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Hmmmmm I wonder who would do the most laughing :001_tt2:
> x x x


noooo not me, how could you think such a thing :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> haha i would be the quiet one sat in the corner , xxx


We would block all the corner's or sit outside then :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well ladies, Jake is bugging the life out of me to watch a DVD with him, so I am going off to spend some time with the boy as he's really helped me out recently. Lets just hope I don't fall asleep in the middle of it
> 
> Hope you both sleep well and we can catch up tomorrow
> 
> Luv ya crazy, fruit loops x x x x x x


Oh no....so soon! hmy:
x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Well ladies, Jake is bugging the life out of me to watch a DVD with him, so I am going off to spend some time with the boy as he's really helped me out recently. Lets just hope I don't fall asleep in the middle of it
> 
> Hope you both sleep well and we can catch up tomorrow
> 
> Luv ya crazy, fruit loops x x x x x x


enjoy your film 

night night MM
sleep well, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> enjoy your film
> 
> night night MM
> sleep well, xxx


Come on ninja...share them pics 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> We would block all the corner's or sit outside then :001_tt2:
> x x x


 well im sure i could find somewhere :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Come on ninja...share them pics
> x x x


where have you hid yours cos i can see it anywhere :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> where have you hid yours cos i can see it anywhere :001_tt2:, xxx


LOL I didn't hide it, just never put it :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL I didn't hide it, just never put it :001_tt2:
> x x x


thats why i cant find it then 

are you getting it sorted now then or are you having trouble finding the right one :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> thats why i cant find it then
> 
> are you getting it sorted now then or are you having trouble finding the right one :001_tt2:, xxx


Haha!!! You first 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Haha!!! You first
> x x x


haha sorry now can do i really havent got one :001_tt2:

i could try and find one on other comp but that would take me ages ,
so in the meantime you can post one of yourself , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> haha sorry now can do i really havent got one :001_tt2:
> 
> i could try and find one on other comp but that would take me ages ,
> so in the meantime you can post one of yourself , xxx


Sod meantime...search that pc :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Sod meantime...search that pc :001_tt2:
> x x x


but i thought it would give you something to do while i was looking :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> but i thought it would give you something to do while i was looking :001_tt2:, xxx


Hahaha me ninja...I have no intention of putting it here ut:
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hahaha me ninja...I have no intention of putting it here ut:
> x x x


me neither ,

so where are you putting it then, cos if you dont tell me i will never find it :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> me neither ,
> 
> so where are you putting it then, cos if you dont tell me i will never find it :001_tt2:, xxx


Haha if I told you that you'd be as wise as me :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Haha if I told you that you'd be as wise as me :001_tt2:
> x x x


lol, yep but at least i would know where to look :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> lol, yep but at least i would know where to look :001_tt2:, xxx


Look in your inbox 
I want some of you now 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Look in your inbox
> I want some of you now
> x x x


just arrived havent even looked yet, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> just arrived havent even looked yet, xxx


LOL I was rather drunk, but have none of me sober 
Not anywhere haha 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL I was rather drunk, but have none of me sober
> Not anywhere haha
> x x x


lol and i dont reckon i have any of me drunk,

haha at least i dont think so , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> lol and i dont reckon i have any of me drunk,
> 
> haha at least i dont think so , xxx


LOL It's the only time anyone get's close enough to me
with a camera in hand, I hate it 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL It's the only time anyone get's close enough to me
> with a camera in hand, I hate it
> x x x


i hate my pic being taken hence why i really dont have many at all, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> i hate my pic being taken hence why i really dont have many at all, xxx


Yeah, but you have to send me one now...you must have one!!!
xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yeah, but you have to send me one now...you must have one!!!
> xxx


i is looking, just loading another sd card on to comp , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> i is looking, just loading another sd card on to comp , xxx


LOL you got 2 comps running & not found 1 pic 
How long you been looking ??? :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL you got 2 comps running & not found 1 pic
> How long you been looking ??? :smilewinkgrin:


tother comp only just got going, told you i dont have many :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> tother comp only just got going, told you i dont have many :001_tt2:, xxx


Yeah!!!! Whatever ya mad cookie :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## kiera09

ninja said:


> tother comp only just got going, told you i dont have many :001_tt2:, xxx


Evening girlies! Just a quick hello and good nite! 
Gotta get sum sleep! Got one of the new owners calling tomorrow morning -cant believe how quick the times gone  Sleep well everyone xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yeah!!!! Whatever ya mad cookie :001_tt2:
> x x x


tis true :001_tt2:,
right there is none on tother comp hmy:
will see what i can find another day , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> tis true :001_tt2:,
> right there is none on tother comp hmy:
> will see what i can find another day , xxx


Ninjaaaaa......find me a pic please!!! 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Ninjaaaaa......find me a pic please!!!
> x x x


have sort of found one , check your in box, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> have sort of found one , check your in box, xxx


Great pics ninja...you look happy xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Great pics ninja...you look happy xx


they is from a year ago although i guess i havent changed much ,

really wasnt lying when i said i didnt have many though :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> they is from a year ago although i guess i havent changed much ,
> 
> really wasnt lying when i said i didnt have many though :001_tt2:, xxx


A year is nothing hey 
I believe you, I only had them on pc cos they were taken
last friday on a night out lol :smilewinkgrin:
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> A year is nothing hey
> I believe you, I only had them on pc cos they were taken
> last friday on a night out lol :smilewinkgrin:
> x x x


i guessed they were ,

so i have now spoke to you and kerry and seen pics of both yet have only managed to see pics of MM but not spoken to her yet hmy:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> i guessed they were ,
> 
> so i have now spoke to you and kerry and seen pics of both yet have only managed to see pics of MM but not spoken to her yet hmy:, xxx


Well then you need to ring MM & send your pics too 
Get it sorted ninja :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well then you need to ring MM & send your pics too
> Get it sorted ninja :001_tt2:
> x x x


haha have you sent yours :001_tt2:,

to late to sort it now , only day i can go is tomorrow, cos of work, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> haha have you sent yours :001_tt2:,
> 
> to late to sort it now , only day i can go is tomorrow, cos of work, xxx


Yep...she has seen me hmy:

Oh ninja...you'll have to wangle a day off xx xx


----------



## ninja

good evening :smile:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> good evening :smile:, xxx


Ello me ninja 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Ello me ninja
> x x x


evening CC , 
we is being vrey good and quiet tonight :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> evening CC ,
> we is being vrey good and quiet tonight :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


Hmmmmm you reckon!!! 
The night is young ninja :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Hmmmmm you reckon!!!
> The night is young ninja :001_tt2:
> x x x


Who's being good :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Who's being good :001_tt2::001_tt2:


I'm always well behaved me!:001_tt2: xx
Rach does Molly growl at the pups after a while when feeding?My pups are pestering her alot and she gives them a gd telling off! I thought the milk might have gone now? xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> I'm always well behaved me!:001_tt2: xx
> Rach does Molly growl at the pups after a while when feeding?My pups are pestering her alot and she gives them a gd telling off! I thought the milk might have gone now? xx


Hiya Alex, sorry love just eating a bit fat juicy sausage cob... yummy No she has never growled at the pups and is still feeding them 4 times a day hun x x


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya Alex, sorry love just eating a bit fat juicy sausage cob... yummy No she has never growled at the pups and is still feeding them 4 times a day hun x x


Awww! Luv her-she must have more patients! But Coco has got 10! My teas in the oven-takin longer than planned as normal! I'm having that regge regge chicken n chips! I'd LOVE a sausage cob, MMMMMMM! xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Awww! Luv her-she must have more patients! But Coco has got 10! My teas in the oven-takin longer than planned as normal! I'm having that regge regge chicken n chips! I'd LOVE a sausage cob, MMMMMMM! xx


so are you all ready for the pups going this weekend


----------



## Molly's Mum

alex I haven't heard you mention the your OH for ages, you sure the pups haven't eaten him up and all thats left is a pile of bones


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> alex I haven't heard you mention the your OH for ages, you sure the pups haven't eaten him up and all thats left is a pile of bones


lol! No he's still here! He's bin a great help! Does your oh help out? 7 are going this weekend  2 nxt weekend and Lou-Lou is stayin for 13 weeks!  But wen she's gone I think I'll be depressed xx


----------



## kiera09

Sorry I'm on msn messenger trying to help a friend in a crisis!lol! It's not funny though, long story short, she gave up everything for a 40 yr old man (whos married!) She's moved to Essex (4 hrs away!) and now she's speaking to her ex (who she cheated on) and is havin BIG regrets! I told her not to go,Told her it wldn't last but she wldn't listern! I feel so sorry for her but it's her own fault xx


----------



## kiera09

On me own AGAIN! Do I smell or sumthing?!  Has everyone moved to another thread I dnt know about?!  Nite-Nite girlies xx~xx~xx


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> On me own AGAIN! Do I smell or sumthing?!  Has everyone moved to another thread I dnt know about?!  Nite-Nite girlies xx~xx~xx


LOL thought you were busy on msn 
Night Alex x x


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> LOL thought you were busy on msn
> Night Alex x x


Hiya,lol! I try and pop on here wen I can! xx


----------



## ninja

good evening ​


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> good evening ​


Ello ninja 
Hope you've had a good day x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Ello ninja
> Hope you've had a good day x x x


evening CC ,

been rain and hailed on today so not so good (crappy weather)

how about you? xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good evening my lovely friends x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Good evening my lovely friends x x x


evening MM , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

I have some photo's of my baby squinchers, all cuddled up earlier on....










































x x x


----------



## ninja

lovely pics MM ,

little angels that they are , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> lovely pics MM ,
> 
> little angels that they are , xxx


Thank you... Aren't they just gorgeous, I no I am biased but they are so so scrummy x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Thank you... Aren't they just gorgeous, I no I am biased but they are so so scrummy x x x


they definatley are gorgeous :001_wub:,

you have every reason to be proud of them , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Oh what beautiful boxer babies...evening ladies 
I will be with you shortly, feeding dogs a bit late as
blimmin tripe wasn't quite defrosted Grrrr!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> they definatley are gorgeous :001_wub:,
> 
> you have every reason to be proud of them , xxx


Yep I sure am and very proud of my girl, I can't believe they are going next week, although saying that they are ready they need 1 to 1 now and are a handful 

So how is your head

x


----------



## Guest

What stunning gorgeous babies MM :001_wub:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Yep I sure am and very proud of my girl, I can't believe they are going next week, although saying that they are ready they need 1 to 1 now and are a handful
> 
> So how is your head
> 
> x


you should be proud of yourself also , the time has gone so fast ,

my head is abit better unless i am just getting used to it , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Oh what beautiful boxer babies...evening ladies
> I will be with you shortly, feeding dogs a bit late as
> blimmin tripe wasn't quite defrosted Grrrr!!!


hello lovely lady x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hello lovely lady x x x


Hi MM how are you today...missed ya x x x


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> you should be proud of yourself also , the time has gone so fast ,
> 
> my head is abit better unless i am just getting used to it , xxx


Well I blimmin never!!!!!
You got a blimmin little green light what matches ya blob's :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> What stunning gorgeous babies MM :001_wub:


Thank you sweetie x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Hi MM how are you today...missed ya x x x


yea missed you too, it's been a weird day and I'm in a weird mood so I will apologise now :cursing::cursing:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yea missed you too, it's been a weird day and I'm in a weird mood so I will apologise now :cursing::cursing:


Ha!!! Good weird or bad weird??? :smilewinkgrin:
x x x


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Thank you sweetie x x x


No problem its true..and i am having one!  in fact hold that thought i am having them all! :blushing:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well I blimmin never!!!!!
> You got a blimmin little green light what matches ya blob's :001_tt2:
> x x x


haha i always used to have it on :001_tt2: :001_tt2:,

mind you i bet MM never noticed 
she didnt when i moved locations or changed names :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Ha!!! Good weird or bad weird??? :smilewinkgrin:
> x x x


Bad weird I think, feeling really fat, ugly and old 



DevilDogz said:


> No problem its true..and i am having one!  in fact hold that thought i am having them all! :blushing:


hehe no your not, they have their lovely new mummy & daddies waiting for them and Tia is all mine :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> haha i always used to have it on :001_tt2: :001_tt2:,
> 
> mind you i bet MM never noticed
> she didnt when i moved locations or changed names :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


ha yea I did :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> haha i always used to have it on :001_tt2: :001_tt2:,
> 
> mind you i bet MM never noticed
> she didnt when i moved locations or changed names :smilewinkgrin:, xxx





Molly's Mum said:


> Bad weird I think, feeling really fat, ugly and old
> 
> hehe no your not, they have their lovely new mummy & daddies waiting for them and Tia is all mine :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Haha ninja 

Hey MM how can you say that ???
You are beautiful, slim & younger than me :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Haha ninja
> 
> Hey MM how can you say that ???
> You are beautiful, slim & younger than me :001_tt2:
> x x x


Yep can't keep up with that Ninja, changing names and places... keeping us on our toes :001_tt2::001_tt2:

thanks sweetie just don't feel it and well you know... there has got to be more to life than this!!!!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Yep can't keep up with that Ninja, changing names and places... keeping us on our toes :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> thanks sweetie just don't feel it and well you know... there has got to be more to life than this!!!!


Oh no not again....tis toyboy time :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Oh no not again....tis toyboy time :001_tt2:
> x x x


probably wouldn't be able to pull one of them anyway :001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> probably wouldn't be able to pull one of them anyway :001_tt2:


Yeah right!!!!! 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Oh no not again....tis toyboy time :001_tt2:
> x x x


toyboys hmy:, where :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yeah right!!!!!
> x x x





ninja said:


> toyboys hmy:, where :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


hey CC - ninja is off  so come on then Ninja what is the youngest age acceptable??


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> hey CC - ninja is off  so come on then Ninja what is the youngest age acceptable??


haha i is in a totally stupid mood tonight :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> haha i is in a totally stupid mood tonight :001_tt2:, xxx


don't give me any of your haha's come on answer the questions!!!


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> haha i is in a totally stupid mood tonight :001_tt2:, xxx


LOL glad to hear it 
x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> don't give me any of your haha's come on answer the questions!!!


its CC fault, was talking to kerry earlier and made me think of last night, 
from sausages to the dancing bear LOL, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ok well I am lost now ut:ut:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> ok well I am lost now ut:ut:


Do ya know MM, that ninja has such a filthy mind :blushing:
Careful what you say around her, she misconstrues it all
into talking about sex :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Do ya know MM, that ninja has such a filthy mind :blushing:
> Careful what you say around her, she misconstrues it all
> into talking about sex :001_tt2:


They say it's always the quiet ones hey CC bet our Ninja is a dark horse really


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Do ya know MM, that ninja has such a filthy mind :blushing:
> Careful what you say around her, she misconstrues it all
> into talking about sex :001_tt2:


ermmm who was it that said about the dancing bear :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> They say it's always the quiet ones hey CC bet our Ninja is a dark horse really


Yeah....I reckon 
x x x


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> ermmm who was it that said about the dancing bear :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


Me cos every time you sent that blimmin bear it was cos
you'd misconstrued something else i'd said :blushing:
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yeah....I reckon
> x x x


So where do me & Ninja found these toyboys then???


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Me cos every time you sent that blimmin bear it was cos
> you'd misconstrued something else i'd said :blushing:
> x x x


not my fault, its the way you write things :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> So where do me & Ninja found these toyboys then???


There's load's of jack the lad types in the Huntsman lol :001_tt2:
Yuck x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> So where do me & Ninja found these toyboys then???


now thats the sort of question i would like to know the answer to hmy: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> not my fault, its the way you write things :001_tt2:, xxx


Like 'eck it is hmy:
Tis more the way you read what I write :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

............... NEED CLEANING springs to mind!!!

It's not yuk, just light relief :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Like 'eck it is hmy:
> Tis more the way you read what I write :001_tt2:
> x x x


well you must just write things down the wrong way then :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> ............... NEED CLEANING springs to mind!!!
> 
> It's not yuk, just light relief :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Hmmmm....pipe cleaner's then!!! 
Ha!! call it what you will ut:
x x x


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> well you must just write things down the wrong way then :001_tt2:, xxx


Nope....not at all!!! 
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Hmmmm....pipe cleaner's then!!!
> Ha!! call it what you will ut:
> x x x


you are so funny Mrs 

whatever we want to call it, I need something!!!

How's your day been sweetie x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> you are so funny Mrs
> 
> whatever we want to call it, I need something!!!
> 
> How's your day been sweetie x x


 Funny ??? 

I have had so much fun today...not!!!
Whatever posessed me to get a new mobile ???
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Funny ???
> 
> I have had so much fun today...not!!!
> Whatever posessed me to get a new mobile ???
> x x x


why whats up with it?

im saying nothing else , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

it's all too technical for me, I like straightforward ones nice & easy, have you got it all sorted now


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> why whats up with it?
> 
> im saying nothing else , xxx


No user manual...download from Nokia site :cursing:
Update software...Nokia site again!!!
Sim card is too old to support new phone...o2 shop for new one!!!
Want to keep same number ??? Yes!!! 
New sim card...ring back o2...put new sim in phone & switch off
for many hour's both mobiles....not good :cursing:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> it's all too technical for me, I like straightforward ones nice & easy, have you got it all sorted now


I think so 
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

OMG how complicated does all that sound, I'll stick to my simple one


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I think so
> x x x


LOL , 
just posted another sort of joke in general if you want to have a read , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> OMG how complicated does all that sound, I'll stick to my simple one


LOL yes do that...I have had same sim card for 5 year's, it's
one of the original genie sims lol & would not let me send a text or anything!
I like it though now it's sorted, just need to learn my way around it 
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

well ladies, I am off I'm afraid I need to sort the dogs out and need an early night. Hope you both have a good evening and sleep well. Luv ya loads x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> well ladies, I am off I'm afraid I need to sort the dogs out and need an early night. Hope you both have a good evening and sleep well. Luv ya loads x x x


Night my lovely...sweet dreams 
x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> well ladies, I am off I'm afraid I need to sort the dogs out and need an early night. Hope you both have a good evening and sleep well. Luv ya loads x x x


nite nite MM 
sleep well xxx


----------



## ninja

hey CC 'no comment' 

i thought it was quite good :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> hey CC 'no comment'
> 
> i thought it was quite good :001_tt2:, xxx


LOL you are a bad ninja hmy:
Not bad though , the joke 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL you are a bad ninja hmy:
> Not bad though , the joke
> x x x


im bad ,
after reading about a glass bowl and an organ hmy:, :001_tt2: xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> im bad ,
> after reading about a glass bowl and an organ hmy:, :001_tt2: xxx


Haha :001_tt2:
xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Haha :001_tt2:
> xxx


dont think i have anymore along those lines that i can post on forum :lol:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> dont think i have anymore along those lines that i can post on forum :lol:, xxx


Good job too 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Good job too
> x x x


haha that was the third one the first 2 werent as good as that :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well ladies, I leave you for 1 night and you have both lost your voices, this is slightly worrying as you 2 never stop talking :001_tt2::001_tt2:

I am sitting here surrounded by 7 bouncing babies, looking at them I can't believe they are going to their new homes this week  I am going to miss them so so much and they will all take a piece of me away with them. I am looking forward to spending 1 to 1 time with Tia, the training begins  I think Molly & Max will enjoy the peace and I just hope Molls doesn't miss them too much. Oh and I actually get to sleep upstairs in a bed again 

Have a brill weekend


----------



## ninja

good afternoon/evening ,

we was extremely quiet last night ,

will see if we can make up for it later ,

already got my first drink of the evening so i will maybe end up talking more rubbish than normal hmy: , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> good afternoon/evening ,
> 
> we was extremely quiet last night ,
> 
> will see if we can make up for it later ,
> 
> already got my first drink of the evening so i will maybe end up talking more rubbish than normal hmy: , xxx


Hey you 

Drinking already!!! Good girl 

So how are you? Did you have a nice evening and what about today, the weather is sooooo bad

x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Hey you
> 
> Drinking already!!! Good girl
> 
> So how are you? Did you have a nice evening and what about today, the weather is sooooo bad
> 
> x x x


hello MM ,

im all good , evening not to bad ,
we have only had a few spots of rain but what you have had is on its way to us , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> hello MM ,
> 
> im all good , evening not to bad ,
> we have only had a few spots of rain but what you have had is on its way to us , xxx


It's not stopped raining since 8 this morning and at times really lashed it down, which of course means the pups can't have a play in the garden 

Jazz was the 1st little squincher to go today,  I will admit to sobbing my heart out x


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> It's not stopped raining since 8 this morning and at times really lashed it down, which of course means the pups can't have a play in the garden
> 
> Jazz was the 1st little squincher to go today,  I will admit to sobbing my heart out x


Ahh Rach, did one of your pups go today!!? That 8 weeks already?? mad!
It flys! I know Alex (kiera09) is going through the same today, a few of her pups are going! Hugs for you all! x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hb-mini said:


> Ahh Rach, did one of your pups go today!!? That 8 weeks already?? mad!
> It flys! I know Alex (kiera09) is going through the same today, a few of her pups are going! Hugs for you all! x


Hi Hannah,

thank you honey, they are 7 1/2 weeks old and Molly is really going through it, so with the vets adivce and someone else that I trust it was decided they would go to their new homes; today, tomorrow, Monday & Tuesday, it's only 4 days early and they are all more than ready. So by Tuesday night it will just be little Tia - I am really struggling with it all to be honest, it's breaking my heart x x


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi Hannah,
> 
> thank you honey, they are 7 1/2 weeks old and Molly is really going through it, so with the vets adivce and someone else that I trust it was decided they would go to their new homes; today, tomorrow, Monday & Tuesday, it's only 4 days early and they are all more than ready. So by Tuesday night it will just be little Tia - I am really struggling with it all to be honest, it's breaking my heart x x


Ahh poor Molly, she tired now and need the rest? We brought Bella home 3 days before she was actually 8 weeks and she has been absolutley fine! Im sure your lil babies will be fine and happy and hopefully the new owners will keep you updated with there progress. At least you have little Tia too, she will keep you busy!!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi Hannah,
> 
> thank you honey, they are 7 1/2 weeks old and Molly is really going through it, so with the vets adivce and someone else that I trust it was decided they would go to their new homes; today, tomorrow, Monday & Tuesday, it's only 4 days early and they are all more than ready. So by Tuesday night it will just be little Tia - I am really struggling with it all to be honest, it's breaking my heart x x


Aww I am thinking of you my lovely 
It's for the best, I know how hard it is, but our Moll's has 
had enough now & much as you'd like to keep them all it's just
not practical...you know where I am xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Aww I am thinking of you my lovely
> It's for the best, I know how hard it is, but our Moll's has
> had enough now & much as you'd like to keep them all it's just
> not practical...you know where I am xxx


hello lovely lady, how are you x x


----------



## Guest

MM mums comp blew up  so she has had to use another but it keeps freezing.she has just popped to the shop and will be back in a min..she might try the comp again but it was playing up last time it was on!


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> MM mums comp blew up  so she has had to use another but it keeps freezing.she has just popped to the shop and will be back in a min..she might try the comp again but it was playing up last time it was on!


Aww thanks Kez, I did wonder  Tell her not to worry I will phone her tomoz babe, give her a hug from me please x x x


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Aww thanks Kez, I did wonder  Tell her not to worry I will phone her tomoz babe, give her a hug from me please x x x


Hiya girlies, Well it's bin a sad day for us aswell hun  3 pups have left to start their new lives, so upsetting isn't it, I feel like a tiny part of me is missin-always wondering wot their doin,if they're settling in,eating,sleeping etc 
All the new owners have promised to keep in touch and send regular pics! 2 people have agreed to meet up in a few months which is amazing! 
Hugs to u Rach n Molly (()))) xx xx


----------



## kiera09

Hb-mini said:


> Ahh Rach, did one of your pups go today!!? That 8 weeks already?? mad!
> It flys! I know Alex (kiera09) is going through the same today, a few of her pups are going! Hugs for you all! x


Thanx hun! ((x~x))


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> MM mums comp blew up  so she has had to use another but it keeps freezing.she has just popped to the shop and will be back in a min..she might try the comp again but it was playing up last time it was on!


its all the talking she does  :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good morning all,

Well another 2 pups go today; Star & Sammy  I know they will be fine and I am so pleased with their new owners & homes but it doesn't make it any easier and it's heartbreaking. So I dare say there will be loads more tears today.

Rach x x


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Well another 2 pups go today; Star & Sammy  I know they will be fine and I am so pleased with their new owners & homes but it doesn't make it any easier and it's heartbreaking. So I dare say there will be loads more tears today.
> 
> Rach x x


Ahh lovey, so was it sunshine you decided to keep? Aka Tia?
I cant imagine how hard it is, hard bit of breeding. Has Molly noticed that one has gone already?


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi, well things changed a bit today; Angel, Bailey, Sammy & Star have actually gone to their new homes

So we only have 2 little squinchers left, feeling very sad and the house seems so quiet. I don't think Molly has even realised bless her.

It was lovely seeing how happy their new families were with them  But I shall miss them so so much 

x x x


----------



## Guest

awww sweetie..I know just how it feel's not nice is it (((BIG HUGS)))

Now they gone to start there new lives..with the wonderful familys..

Thinking of you.
kerry
xxxxxxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> awww sweetie..I know just how it feel's not nice is it (((BIG HUGS)))
> 
> Now they gone to start there knew lives..with the wonderful familys..
> 
> Think of you.
> kerry
> xxxxxxx


Thank you sweetie, I'm going to go and have a play with the 2 little ones in the garden lol x x

p.s. love the photo Kez


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Thank you sweetie, I'm going to go and have a play with the 2 little ones in the garden lol x x
> 
> p.s. love the photo Kez


aww bless them..give them a snuggle from me...

well this time i put it up to see what you said ha ha...


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Thank you sweetie, I'm going to go and have a play with the 2 little ones in the garden lol x x
> 
> p.s. love the photo Kez


Hiya girlies, The 7th pup is going any minute  They're coming from Somerset, so it's quite a drive, gunna feel lost wen their all gone  But all the familys are lovely and I know they're gunna be spoilt! xx ((hugs))


----------



## Hb-mini

kiera09 said:


> Hiya girlies, The 7th pup is going any minute  They're coming from Somerset, so it's quite a drive, gunna feel lost wen their all gone  But all the familys are lovely and I know they're gunna be spoilt! xx ((hugs))


Ahh its been a hard day for you and Rach. If your new owners love and care for your pups as much as i love our pup Bella which im sure they will then those lil pups will be so happy!

Hugs. xx


----------



## kiera09

Hb-mini said:


> Ahh its been a hard day for you and Rach. If your new owners love and care for your pups as much as i love our pup Bella which im sure they will then those lil pups will be so happy!
> 
> Hugs. xx


Hiya, yer It's not easy watching them taking them away  But I'm happy knowing they're bein loved and well cared for! xx


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, yer It's not easy watching them taking them away  But I'm happy knowing they're bein loved and well cared for! xx


i really feel for you and MM ,

has i put you off breeding another litter or do you still fancy doing it again, x


----------



## kiera09

ninja said:


> i really feel for you and MM ,
> 
> has i put you off breeding another litter or do you still fancy doing it again, x


Hiya ninja-long time,no see! Coco has bin a brill mum, but I dunno if I'd do it again! It's hard work plus it's horrible watching all my babies leavin 
I've got a long reserve list as so many people contacted me,But maybe in a couple of years! I just adore puppies! Hows u? xx


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Hiya ninja-long time,no see! Coco has bin a brill mum, but I dunno if I'd do it again! It's hard work plus it's horrible watching all my babies leavin
> I've got a long reserve list as so many people contacted me,But maybe in a couple of years! I just adore puppies! Hows u? xx


im all good ta ,
i dont intend to breed but i reckon if i breed once i would never be able to do it again, 
its good you have a reserve list i guess, 
although that does surprise me in a way, 
did i not read somewhere that they werent KC reg, 
maybe not i dont know lol, x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good evening lovely ladies, hope you've all had a good day....

x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Good evening lovely ladies, hope you've all had a good day....
> 
> x x x


evening MM ,

not to bad a day for me, hows your day been?, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> evening MM ,
> 
> not to bad a day for me, hows your day been?, xxx


hi honey, yea good thanks, got quite a lot done today and managed lots of playtime with the 2 little squinchers 

Have you heard from CC today x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> hi honey, yea good thanks, got quite a lot done today and managed lots of playtime with the 2 little squinchers
> 
> Have you heard from CC today x x


how is molly today?

no but did speak to DD earlier :blushing: , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> how is molly today?
> 
> no but did speak to DD earlier :blushing: , xxx


I haven't heard from her today either, hope she is ok 

Molly has settled down a bit now although I am worried she will get all upset again tomorrow when Spice goes  I can't believe tomorrow night there will only be the Max, Molly & Tia..... I get to sleep in a bed; oh!!!!!!!!

x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I haven't heard from her today either, hope she is ok
> 
> Molly has settled down a bit now although I am worried she will get all upset again tomorrow when Spice goes  I can't believe tomorrow night there will only be the Max, Molly & Tia..... I get to sleep in a bed; oh!!!!!!!!
> 
> x x x


DD never said there was anything wrong so sure everything must be fine 

im sure Molly will be fine, she maybe picks more up from you,

it will be that comfy you wont be able to sleep after all this time, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> DD never said there was anything wrong so sure everything must be fine
> 
> im sure Molly will be fine, she maybe picks more up from you,
> 
> it will be that comfy you wont be able to sleep after all this time, xxx


I wasn't worried about that bit :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:

She has been a lot happier this afternoon and even played with some of the pups toys, teased the life out of them


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I wasn't worried about that bit :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> She has been a lot happier this afternoon and even played with some of the pups toys, teased the life out of them


 teased the life out of the toys or the pups :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> teased the life out of the toys or the pups :001_tt2:, xxx


Naughty Ninja :001_tt2::001_tt2: She teased the life out of the pups, dimebar - kept stealing their little toys and running off with them, at least she was enjoying herself 

I am having a very random conversation on Facebook


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Naughty Ninja :001_tt2::001_tt2: She teased the life out of the pups, dimebar - kept stealing their little toys and running off with them, at least she was enjoying herself
> 
> I am having a very random conversation on Facebook


lol thought so but was just checking, pleased she was having a good time though ,

oh no not facebook again hmy: :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> lol thought so but was just checking, pleased she was having a good time though ,
> 
> oh no not facebook again hmy: :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


hehe..... so how was your day Ninja??


----------



## Hb-mini

Molly's Mum said:


> Naughty Ninja :001_tt2::001_tt2: She teased the life out of the pups, dimebar - kept stealing their little toys and running off with them, at least she was enjoying herself
> 
> *I am having a very random conversation on Facebook *


*

*

That me?? x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> hehe..... so how was your day Ninja??


it was all good if not a bit to warm :smilewinkgrin:,

am supposed to be working out how much water is in 3 ponds that lead into each other but will do that in the morning hmy:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hb-mini said:


> [/B]
> 
> That me?? x


No it wasn't you Hannah I was having 2 you and someone else yours was quite sane compared to the other one :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> it was all good if not a bit to warm :smilewinkgrin:,
> 
> am supposed to be working out how much water is in 3 ponds that lead into each other but will do that in the morning hmy:, xxx


sounds far too complicated for tonight hun, I am just about to poor myself a nice Tia Maria & Diet Coke with loads of ice.... yummy. It was warm in the sun, I was good and did manage to cut the grass today, I hate bl**dy gardening although love being out in the garden


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> sounds far too complicated for tonight hun, I am just about to poor myself a nice Tia Maria & Diet Coke with loads of ice.... yummy. It was warm in the sun, I was good and did manage to cut the grass today, I hate bl**dy gardening although love being out in the garden


thats what i reckon ,
i have got myself a nice cold Stella cos i reckon i deserve it :smilewinkgrin:,
didnt get my own grass cut but then i didnt really expect to lol, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> thats what i reckon ,
> i have got myself a nice cold Stella cos i reckon i deserve it :smilewinkgrin:,
> didnt get my own grass cut but then i didnt really expect to lol, xxx


I like weeding, find it's good for the soul but I hate cutting the grass it's so boring - just going to get my drink hun BRB x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I like weeding, find it's good for the soul but I hate cutting the grass it's so boring - just going to get my drink hun BRB x x


nooo i did 4 hours weeding today , 
would rather have been cutting grass, not boring when you have ipod blasting ,

just gonna get a shower then i am all done for the night, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> nooo i did 4 hours weeding today ,
> would rather have been cutting grass, not boring when you have ipod blasting ,
> 
> just gonna get a shower then i am all done for the night, xxx


ok sweetie just give me a shout when you are back, I will sit here sipping my drink  come on CC I am missing you x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> ok sweetie just give me a shout when you are back, I will sit here sipping my drink  come on CC I am missing you x x


i is back, all bright and shiney and squeaky clean, son and dogs are fed and watered just gecko to see to but to early for her yet,

just sipping :smilewinkgrin:,

still no CC  xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> i is back, all bright and shiney and squeaky clean, son and dogs are fed and watered just gecko to see to but to early for her yet,
> 
> just sipping :smilewinkgrin:,
> 
> still no CC  xxx


yep sipping.... it tastes really good though 

Tia has just woken up and run straight to the patio door for a wee bless her, she is doing so well, I don't think it will take much to get her fully trained 

No CC, this is so weird maybe it's her computer again, come on Crazy Lady we want you here

x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> yep sipping.... it tastes really good though
> 
> Tia has just woken up and run straight to the patio door for a wee bless her, she is doing so well, I don't think it will take much to get her fully trained
> 
> No CC, this is so weird maybe it's her computer again, come on Crazy Lady we want you here
> 
> x x


havent seen any posts from DD either so maybe not CC's comp this time,
hopefully she will be here soon though, it will be my bedtime soon  LOL, xxx


----------



## Guest

She popped out!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> She popped out!!


OMG I am missing her loads & loads x x


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> yep sipping.... it tastes really good though
> 
> Tia has just woken up and run straight to the patio door for a wee bless her, she is doing so well, I don't think it will take much to get her fully trained
> 
> No CC, this is so weird maybe it's her computer again, come on Crazy Lady we want you here
> 
> x x


Hiya guys! Yer I've bin wondering were CC has got to! I'm gunna make u lot laugh! We did the garden yesterday and he was fiddling around with the strimmer-He only stepped on the button and the wire caught his finger! I was weak, even though he cld of lost a finger lmao! xx


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> She popped out!!


is she coming back :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> OMG I am missing her loads & loads x x


omg!!! she has just walked in the door


----------



## Molly's Mum

kiera09 said:


> Hiya guys! Yer I've bin wondering were CC has got to! I'm gunna make u lot laugh! We did the garden yesterday and he was fiddling around with the strimmer-He only stepped on the button and the wire caught his finger! I was weak, even though he cld of lost a finger lmao! xx


Hiya alex, yep strimmers can be dangerous.

So how many pups have you got left now x


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> omg!!! she has just walked in the door


well tell her to get her backside online we need her :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

tell her we are on MSN xx


----------



## Guest

ha ha..She is just getting comp sorted now.. she will be on in a sec :001_wub:


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> ha ha..She is just getting comp sorted now.. she will be on in a sec :001_wub:


hehe about time too lol, so Kez how are you and where has that gorgeous photo gone x


----------



## Guest

I am good thank you!  All the bettert for seeing you  ha ha..
I know i have'nt done any for ages.. I have tried but they just never sit still  I promised noushka i would take some tomorow for her of the little man...so i shall take aload tomorow.and put them up okies!!!   :blush:


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> I am good thank you!  All the bettert for seeing you  ha ha..
> I know i have'nt done any for ages.. I have tried but they just never sit still  I promised noushka i would take some tomorow for her of the little man...so i shall take aload tomorow.and put them up okies!!!   :blush:


about time DD :001_tt2::001_tt2:

and where has the photo of you gone, I love that pic x x


----------



## Guest

omg!!! NO i took it off before you started rumours again missy moo..

I will defo get some tomorow.. Just for my MM..


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> omg!!! NO i took it off before you started rumours again missy moo..
> 
> I will defo get some tomorow.. Just for my MM..


Best you do DD, me rumours how can you say such a thing, I like the flirting photo :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

ha ha ha...you is a badun!! yes you are...


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya alex, yep strimmers can be dangerous.
> 
> So how many pups have you got left now x


4 left,one going tomorro  I said 7 went last nite-was 6! I'm slowly losing the plot! Do u ever hear the pups then find out they're all sleeping! I think hearing things is second sign of madness!  xx


----------



## kiera09

Molly's Mum said:


> Best you do DD, me rumours how can you say such a thing, I like the flirting photo :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Night night everyone, Hope Molly settles down Rach xx~xx


----------



## Guest

Night kiera sweet dreams
xx


----------



## ninja

nite nite alex,

well MM has gone and CC never turned up  so seems i am going also, xx


----------



## kerrybramble

Hey guys! how are you all! can't believe i am up, i am knackered! pups getting me up at 6 every morning! they are crazy lil' things! runnong around like loonies now! how are your babies? hope you and molly are ok! speak to you all later when your up 

kerry x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well good evening.....

The last pup went today  I have been so sad & more than a few tears today, I am constantly thinking about them but know they are all in homes that they will be loved and spoilt. I miss them all.

So now it's just Molly, Max & little Tia, I've taken a few photo's of her today (more than a few, so sorry if I bore you)

Here is my special little girl, the whole reason for the litter..... Tia


































Tia cuddling with her Daddy

















Rach x x


----------



## brackensmom

aww adorable, love the one cuddling with dad.


----------



## ninja

evening MM ,


you are definatley not boring us with pics of her she is lovely :001_wub:,

and you know the others have good homes and you have made the other familys happy , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> evening MM ,
> 
> you are definatley not boring us with pics of her she is lovely :001_wub:,
> 
> and you know the others have good homes and you have made the other familys happy , xxx


How my lovely, wondered where you had got to today lol, she is lovely isn't she, she is lapping up being the centre of attention and Max just won't leave her alone, he is either cuddling her or playing with her x x x


----------



## kiera09

brackensmom said:


> aww adorable, love the one cuddling with dad.


Evening everyone, Rach Tia is GORGEOUS! :001_wub::001_wub: I wish I cld come and give her a cuddle! Well I got 3 pups left, Mitzis going Thursday, but they dnt live far from here and are willing to meet up for walks now and again!
I'm always thinking about the other pups  But I know they're well loved and being spoilt! xx xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> How my lovely, wondered where you had got to today lol, she is lovely isn't she, she is lapping up being the centre of attention and Max just won't leave her alone, he is either cuddling her or playing with her x x x


you know me im never far away at this time of night :smilewinkgrin:,

she is going to be one spoilt pup , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> you know me im never far away at this time of night :smilewinkgrin:,
> 
> she is going to be one spoilt pup , xxx


yep not even going to try and deny it, she is going to be spoilt rotten, she is going upstairs with me tonight to bed


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> yep not even going to try and deny it, she is going to be spoilt rotten, she is going upstairs with me tonight to bed


haha there is no way you could deny that :001_tt2:,

its gonna be weird going upstairs to bed i bet,

how is Molly?

do we know if CC is joining us tonight, xxx


----------



## kerrybramble

beautiful pics rach! omg i am going to be the same next week! how the time has flown by! seems like last week i was complaining that you had your babies and i didnt! is going to be an emotional time next week, my heart goes out for you! give your beautiful babies big cuddles from me! 

kerry xx


----------



## Hb-mini

Rach Tia is sooooooooo gorgeous!!


----------



## noushka05

oh my goodness Tia is just absolutly Adorable!!:001_wub::001_wub: she looks fantastic! well done Rach you must be so proud of your babies!! xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

noushka05 said:


> oh my goodness Tia is just absolutly Adorable!!:001_wub::001_wub: she looks fantastic! well done Rach you must be so proud of your babies!! xxx


aww thank you Noush, hands off though squincher stealer she is all mine 

yep I am proud of each & every one of them, they were all totally gorgeous and so healthy. There was just something about Tia, she is my girl and I just know we are going to have so much fun together. She has her 1st jab tomorrow and is already booked in for her foundation puppy class, then the fun begins... I can't wait.

x x x


----------



## ninja

you need to be careful MM you know what noush is like 

she will be round trying to pinch Tia now she has seen pics of her  :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> you need to be careful MM you know what noush is like
> 
> she will be round trying to pinch Tia now she has seen pics of her  :001_tt2:, xx


Hiya Ninja... Yep I know I am watching for the squincher stealer :001_tt2::001_tt2:

It's actually stopped raining and looks a lot brighter, have you booked your holiday x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya Ninja... Yep I know I am watching for the squincher stealer :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> It's actually stopped raining and looks a lot brighter, have you booked your holiday x x


hi MM 

its stopped raining here about 30 mins ago,

nope not yet cant find what i want without paying silly money ,

have been doing some bits around the house and should be ironing now but dont want to LOL, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> hi MM
> 
> its stopped raining here about 30 mins ago,
> 
> nope not yet cant find what i want without paying silly money ,
> 
> have been doing some bits around the house and should be ironing now but dont want to LOL, xxx


lol yea I know exactly how you feel I really need to do some jobs, I will have to in a minute though, need to put the laptop away :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> lol yea I know exactly how you feel I really need to do some jobs, I will have to in a minute though, need to put the laptop away :001_tt2::001_tt2:


i may get some more done in a while ,

i dont put mine away its always on when im home :smilewinkgrin:,

will catch you later then, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> i may get some more done in a while ,
> 
> i dont put mine away its always on when im home :smilewinkgrin:,
> 
> will catch you later then, xxx


right off to do some jobs, talk to you later on x x


----------



## kiera09

Hiya girlies! How u feeling MM? Isnt it horribly quite without the other pups, 
Coco's bin abit quite today,I think she's finaly noticed the others gone  She happily feeds the 3 pups now though! xx


----------



## sami

Well I've finally finished reading the whole thread! It's only taken about 4 days! 

Rach, you did a great job with those pups.. I've been picking up tips for my lot! 

This forum is so much friendlier than the others I've been a member of over the years, I think I might stay  

Hope you're all not feeling too lonely now all the pups have gone. 

xx


----------



## kiera09

sami said:


> Well I've finally finished reading the whole thread! It's only taken about 4 days!
> 
> Rach, you did a great job with those pups.. I've been picking up tips for my lot!
> 
> This forum is so much friendlier than the others I've been a member of over the years, I think I might stay
> 
> Hope you're all not feeling too lonely now all the pups have gone.
> 
> xx


Hiya sami! Welcome! Were u by anychance on CD forum?Some people are so rude on there! x


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Hiya sami! Welcome! Were u by anychance on CD forum?Some people are so rude on there! x


i go on several forums, under a different name on most though.

i think so long as you are honest and dont lie to anyone then there should be no probs, 
you also need to give the whole story when you first post, that way you will get any help and advise you may want or need ,
you only get people being rude etc when lies are told or everything is being done for the wrong reason hmy:,

sami; you deserve a medal for reading the whole thread :smilewinkgrin:,
its was more than slightly mad at times (nothing to do with me of course), but i hope you enjoyed it ,


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hiya.....

Sami, well done for reading the whole thread, it's an epic and I bet now you think we are all a bit mad  Well Ninja & CC are most definitely TAPPED, as for me I am the sane one :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Yea some of the other forums can be a bit full on, most of us have a surf round them all.

I've been looking at all your snakes 

Rach x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya.....
> 
> Sami, well done for reading the whole thread, it's an epic and I bet now you think we are all a bit mad  Well Ninja & CC are most definitely TAPPED, as for me I am the sane one :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Yea some of the other forums can be a bit full on, most of us have a surf round them all.
> 
> I've been looking at all your snakes
> 
> Rach x x


Yep well done Sami 

MM I am shocked 
How very dare you :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well good evening all 

I have huge smiles as I have heard from all the pups new owners today and even been sent some lovely photo's. They are all doing so well and I can't believe it's been a week since they went, I am still missing them loads although really enjoying Tia. Molly is slowly coming back to her normal self and spends hours playing & teaching Tia, it's so lovely to see Mother & Daughter. My little girl Tia hasn't had an accident in the house now for 2 days.... I'm sooooo proud of her

~ x ~


----------



## Guest

aww thats great new's rach sorry i missed this yesterday .
Glad to hear molly is coming back along nicely to! 
xxx


----------



## Hb-mini

Great news Rach, glad all pups and lil Tia are getting on great! xx


----------



## reddogs

Haven't been able to get on here for a while

Can some one give me a quick digest, last time I read I think it was page 412!

Do notice that the pups have gone tho' how you feeling about that?


----------



## crazycrest

Blimey....it's been quiet on here ain't it!!! :001_tt2:
Hope everybody is well x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Blimey....it's been quiet on here ain't it!!! :001_tt2:
> Hope everybody is well x x x


It's been too bl**dy quiet for my liking, but I will let you off :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> It's been too bl**dy quiet for my liking, but I will let you off :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Haha best we get back on track then hey x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Haha best we get back on track then hey x x x


well well well about time you got yourself back on here :001_tt2: , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

We have our gang back together how cool is that, I will apologise now..... it's Friday night and alcohol has been consumed :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> well well well about time you got yourself back on here :001_tt2: , xxx





Molly's Mum said:


> We have our gang back together how cool is that, I will apologise now..... it's Friday night and alcohol has been consumed :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Hey ladies....good to be back....missed ya x x x
Hope it's a large one MM :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> We have our gang back together how cool is that, I will apologise now..... it's Friday night and alcohol has been consumed :001_tt2::001_tt2:


haha and here to hmy:, and its pints  :001_tt2:,

back in 10 mins , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> haha and here to hmy:, and its pints  :001_tt2:,
> 
> back in 10 mins , xxx


Omg pints again....large ones all round then x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

We will be having NO PINTS on this thread thank you much, we are ladies


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Omg pints again....large ones all round then x x x


oh no dont say the pints have scared MM off  , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Ladies!!! lol :w00t:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Ladies!!! lol :w00t:


Hell yea LADIES!!!!!


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> We will be having NO PINTS on this thread thank you much, we are ladies


oooops does ya want me to leave then  :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hell yea LADIES!!!!!


That's one mahussive glass you've had then :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> That's one mahussive glass you've had then :001_tt2:
> x x x


maybe it was a pint one and she didnt realise :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> oooops does ya want me to leave then  :smilewinkgrin:, xx





crazycrest said:


> That's one mahussive glass you've had then :001_tt2:
> x x x


No Ninja you can stop although no pints thank you, yep CC it was a HUGE one but then you are to blame:001_tt2::001_tt2:

Just going to drop OH off BRB x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> No Ninja you can stop although no pints thank you, yep CC it was a HUGE one but then you are to blame:001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Just going to drop OH off BRB x x


Hmmmm everything is always my fault 
Then you wonder why I disappear :smilewinkgrin:
See ya soon x x x

Must be ninja lol hmy:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hmmmm everything is always my fault
> Then you wonder why I disappear :smilewinkgrin:
> See ya soon x x x
> 
> Must be ninja lol hmy:


i reckon lol

just seeing to dogs an packing oh amd son off to the club :thumbup:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

so how are things in the crested house today? are those babies missing me


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> i reckon lol
> 
> just seeing to dogs an packing oh amd son off to the club :thumbup:, xxx


hmy: It's not fair...I have my children here still 
That's it...I need a night off...soon!!!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> so how are things in the crested house today? are those babies missing me


Blimmin 'eck...that close is the pub...has he no legs???

Them darling doggies are not so darling today!!!
2 girls in season & 4 boys in the house....not good at all


----------



## Molly's Mum

hehe sounds like good fun :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Didn't take them as I am over the limit  they have walked


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hehe sounds like good fun :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Didn't take them as I am over the limit  they have walked


I can tell you it's no fun!!!!
Military manouvres in the dark just for a pee 

Lol good for you 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> hmy: It's not fair...I have my children here still
> That's it...I need a night off...soon!!!


thats it peace and quiet for the next hour + 

im supposed to be looking to book a holiday leaving in the next 7-10 days, xx


----------



## ninja

well we sure are talking to much on here now  :001_tt2:

whats going on!! hmy: 

we need to get ourselfs sorted LOL , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

OMG no posts all day, what has happened to those nutty women..... CC & Ninja this sanity is too much; I need your madness :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

*Hello...My lovely Rach   ​*


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> *Hello...My lovely Rach   ​*


Hello gorgeous girlie  How are you today ~ x ~


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hello gorgeous girlie  How are you today ~ x ~


Ello lovely lady...where ya been all day...ogling men???
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Ello lovely lady...where ya been all day...ogling men???
> x x x


Ahhhh they Crazy lady has arrived :001_tt2::001_tt2: Hello Mrs, how are you today? Have you had a good weekend x x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Ahhhh they Crazy lady has arrived :001_tt2::001_tt2: Hello Mrs, how are you today? Have you had a good weekend x x x x


Huh!!! Crazy? Me? :001_tt2:
It has been ok, could have been better if you'd been here lol 
What about you??? Had fun???
x x x


----------



## ninja

good evening , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Huh!!! Crazy? Me? :001_tt2:
> It has been ok, could have been better if you'd been here lol
> What about you??? Had fun???
> x x x


No it's been sh*t, so I should of been with you Mrs lol. Had a house full yesterday which was sprung on my at the last minute!!! Today has been ok'ish, it got a lot better about 15 mins ago, if you get my drift lol.

Tia has been a right little Miss today, a very typical naughty boxer puppy 

so how are your little squinchers x


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> good evening , xx


Evening Ninja x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> No it's been sh*t, so I should of been with you Mrs lol. Had a house full yesterday which was sprung on my at the last minute!!! Today has been ok'ish, it got a lot better about 15 mins ago, if you get my drift lol.
> 
> Tia has been a right little Miss today, a very typical naughty boxer puppy
> 
> so how are your little squinchers x


OH NO!!!! Glad it just got better though lol 
Good girl Tia...show her what it's all about :smilewinkgrin:
I have just uploaded a couple of pics in my albums, they are all
doing very well thank you x x x


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> good evening , xx


Ello ninja 
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

New photo's I shall go and have a look at those little squinchers 

Tia is very good at totally ignoring anything that I say  She has learnt that if she takes something I will chase her around the garden  her whole life revolves around FOOD.... As for the raw tripe my lot are obsessed with it


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Evening Ninja x





crazycrest said:


> Ello ninja
> x x x


evening to you both ,

whats with the location change CC, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> evening to you both ,
> 
> whats with the location change CC, xxx


You are much too quick ninja lol :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Ohhhh Mrs they are so gorgeous, specially the puffs :001_wub::001_wub:

Just noticed your "location", that is so naughty Mrs..... bad girl :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> You are much too quick ninja lol :001_tt2:
> x x x


LOL i do try,
but now i hoping im not in the wrong thread hmy:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

I think she is taking the mick out of me honey  So has everyone had a good weekend?
x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I think she is taking the mick out of me honey  So has everyone had a good weekend?
> x


LOL yep i had seen that :001_tt2: xx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> LOL yep i had seen that :001_tt2: xx


 I did not!!!


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I did not!!!


 so now you have moved 

ok so i can see im gonna be lost here tonight :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Have I missed something??? Why are you lost??


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Have I missed something??? Why are you lost??


There is no whelping box to play in


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> There is no whelping box to play in


but how can you be lost when you have us :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

i would of thought that was as good of a reason as any.... to get lost with us 3


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> but how can you be lost when you have us :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx





Molly's Mum said:


> i would of thought that was as good of a reason as any.... to get lost with us 3


Easy....lost I am!
I need to mate one of my girl's up I think lol


----------



## ninja

blimey she really is lost ,

where are ya CC hmy:, xx

ooops to late she is back LOL


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Easy....lost I am!
> I need to mate one of my girl's up I think lol


oooohhh which one?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> oooohhh which one?


Not sure yet...maybe you or ninja lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Not sure yet...maybe you or ninja lol


You what mrs!!!! I am not being "mated up" by no one


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Not sure yet...maybe you or ninja lol


LOL not me  
well maybe depends on what he looks like :devil: LOL, xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> You what mrs!!!! I am not being "mated up" by no one


Well I dunno which one is next lol 
Maybe Shani I think x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> LOL not me
> well maybe depends on what he looks like :devil: LOL, xx


See here she goes again.... our nympho ninja


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> LOL not me
> well maybe depends on what he looks like :devil: LOL, xx


Oh ninja nooooo 
x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> See here she goes again.... our nympho ninja


omg, thats twice in one day you have called me that 

i am not the one that was watching the footie though :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> omg, thats twice in one day you have called me that
> 
> i am not the one that was watching the footie though :001_tt2:, xx


at least I am open about it, not repressed!!!!! and I watch it for the footie you are just obsessed with men's bodies :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well ladies I am off for the night, I've got an early start in the morning and need some sleep, night night x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Hmmmmm ...men!!!
Bad


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well ladies I am off for the night, I've got an early start in the morning and need some sleep, night night x x x


Sweet dreams MM!
I doubt I'll be far behind you tonight, also knackered!
Blimmin bitches in season grrr!!
x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Well ladies I am off for the night, I've got an early start in the morning and need some sleep, night night x x x


nite nite MM, sweet dreams xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hmmmmm ...men!!!
> Bad


 why bad

well maybe but not all the time , xx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> why bad
> 
> well maybe but not all the time , xx


You are nuts ninja xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> You are nuts ninja xxx


  really am not!! i dont think  lol

anyways if you are looking at more pups where is the nights out gonna fit in :001_tt2: , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> really am not!! i dont think  lol
> 
> anyways if you are looking at more pups where is the nights out gonna fit in :001_tt2: , xxx


Yep you are too! :001_tt2:

I have not even decided yet ninja...plenty time for nights out 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yep you are too! :001_tt2:
> 
> I have not even decided yet ninja...plenty time for nights out
> x x x


well thats got to be a good thing anyway has it not  
anyways wasnt like this till i joined this thread hmy:
so i blame you and MM :001_tt2:

time soon flies you know :smilewinkgrin: xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> well thats got to be a good thing anyway has it not
> anyways wasnt like this till i joined this thread hmy:
> so i blame you and MM :001_tt2:
> 
> time soon flies you know :smilewinkgrin: xxx


Deffo a good thing ninja 

Sure does fly...but hey not that fast!
Am away to my bed now...sweet dreams & catch you tomorrow :smilewinkgrin:
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Deffo a good thing ninja
> 
> Sure does fly...but hey not that fast!
> Am away to my bed now...sweet dreams & catch you tomorrow :smilewinkgrin:
> x x x


pleased to hear that ,

dont seem that long ago since MM joined here hmy:

night night hun, sleep well, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> pleased to hear that ,
> 
> dont seem that long ago since MM joined here hmy:
> 
> night night hun, sleep well, xxx


See time goes slowly sometimes :smilewinkgrin:

You too me ninja x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

I see our Ninja is blaming me for something yet again!!! I have never known a women like it - it's always my fault :001_tt2::001_tt2:

So come on crazy gang; where are you?????

p.s. I officially have the naughtiest puppy in the whole wide world


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I see our Ninja is blaming me for something yet again!!! I have never known a women like it - it's always my fault :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> So come on crazy gang; where are you?????
> 
> p.s. I officially have the naughtiest puppy in the whole wide world


I am here & I don't believe you, boxer pups are angelic,
just read back through your own thread & see 
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I am here & I don't believe you, boxer pups are angelic,
> just read back through your own thread & see
> x x x


pmsl.... she is bad and I mean bad, Tia even puts Kez to shame on badness :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> pmsl.... she is bad and I mean bad, Tia even puts Kez to shame on badness :001_tt2::001_tt2:


 No WAY!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> No WAY!!!


Yep she is  She is digging up everything in her path in the garden, trying to steal her Mummy's & Daddy's food beating them up, thinks she has wings and keeps trying to fly through the air 

Basically the baddest, naughtiest, unruliest pup in the whole world 

p.s. I love her to bits & wouldn't swap her for anything :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Yep she is  She is digging up everything in her path in the garden, trying to steal her Mummy's & Daddy's food beating them up, thinks she has wings and keeps trying to fly through the air
> 
> Basically the baddest, naughtiest, unruliest pup in the whole world
> 
> p.s. I love her to bits & wouldn't swap her for anything :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Haha all that crap you spoke when they were little,
'tis called just desserts methinks :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Haha all that crap you spoke when they were little,
> 'tis called just desserts methinks :001_tt2:
> x x x


Kez has taken you over to the dark side Mrs!!!

So are you still broody Mrs???


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Kez has taken you over to the dark side Mrs!!!
> 
> So are you still broody Mrs???


LMFAO....Dark side indeed! 

I am not really broody now no, there are going to be lots
of puppies on here for me to look at soon enough 
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LMFAO....Dark side indeed!
> 
> I am not really broody now no, there are going to be lots
> of puppies on here for me to look at soon enough
> x x x


Yep I was looking today, there is going to be puppies everyone....lovely.

There is so many litters due; it's going to be mad :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Yep I was looking today, there is going to be puppies everyone....lovely.
> 
> There is so many litters due; it's going to be mad :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Yeah!!! Might just have to get back in the box lol 
x x x


----------



## ninja

good evening ,

see the little angel is no longer an angel then MM :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> good evening ,
> 
> see the little angel is no longer an angel then MM :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


Evening ninja 
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yeah!!! Might just have to get back in the box lol
> x x x


hehe the way Tia is behaving she can go back inside Molly Moo !!!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hehe the way Tia is behaving she can go back inside Molly Moo !!!


OMG Poor old Moll's....just getting somewhere near normal
& Tia is going back in....remember the foo sucking days 
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> good evening ,
> 
> see the little angel is no longer an angel then MM :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


Hiya hun, how are you? x



crazycrest said:


> OMG Poor old Moll's....just getting somewhere near normal
> & Tia is going back in....remember the foo sucking days
> x x x


ewww yep that was disgusting wasn't it  I think Molls is just as guilty as Tia at the mo, she has reverted back to being a naughty teenager :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya hun, how are you? x
> 
> ewww yep that was disgusting wasn't it  I think Molls is just as guilty as Tia at the mo, she has reverted back to being a naughty teenager :001_tt2::001_tt2:


See ...raw food = new lease of life :smilewinkgrin:
Add unruly puppy into the mix & all hell breaks loose :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> See ...raw food = new lease of life :smilewinkgrin:
> Add unruly puppy into the mix & all hell breaks loose :001_tt2:


Aww so it's your faulty then Mrs??? well at least I now know who to blame:001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Back soon...the zoo is calling to be fed!!! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Aww so it's your faulty then Mrs??? well at least I now know who to blame:001_tt2::001_tt2:


LOL nowt new in that statement then :001_tt2:
x x x BRB x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Back soon...the zoo is calling to be fed!!! :smilewinkgrin:


ok honey no prob x x


----------



## ninja

thats a better location CC :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

so have you had a good day Ninja?? I was taking a guess that the trip to Peterborough may have something to do with the passport office??


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> so have you had a good day Ninja?? I was taking a guess that the trip to Peterborough may have something to do with the passport office??


4 hours crawling around on my hands and knees in the full sun for the most of it is not what i call good , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> 4 hours crawling around on my hands and knees in the full sun for the most of it is not what i call good , xxx


you love it hun :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> you love it hun :001_tt2::001_tt2:


lol its boring and then i get messages calling me alsorts :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> lol its boring and then i get messages calling me alsorts :001_tt2:, xx


I stand by what I said - you are a

*DIME BAR​*


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I stand by what I said - you are a
> 
> *DIME BAR​*


and said very loudly as well  lol, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> and said very loudly as well  lol, xx


hehe, well I had to make sure you heard me Ninja lol


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> hehe, well I had to make sure you heard me Ninja lol


lol and what happens if i take offence and get all upset about it hmy: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

hmy: all too much blimmin PINK for me :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> lol and what happens if i take offence and get all upset about it hmy: :001_tt2:, xx


pmsl.... yea but you won't cause you know I said in the nicest way :001_tt2::001_tt2:

p.s. and you know it's true:001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> hmy: all too much blimmin PINK for me :001_tt2:


LOL you noticed MM was shouting at me then :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> pmsl.... yea but you won't cause you know I said in the nicest way :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> p.s. and you know it's true:001_tt2::001_tt2:


you have to say things in a nice way cos it s an open forum :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> LOL you noticed MM was shouting at me then :smilewinkgrin:, xx


Ermmm nope it's just blimmin pink lol :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

You deserved it Ninja - you know you did.... Sorry about the pink CC I must remember *RED *next time... your favourite colour :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> You deserved it Ninja - you know you did.... Sorry about the pink CC I must remember *RED *next time... your favourite colour :001_tt2::001_tt2:


 oh no that would mean you would be shouting in angry letters hmy: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> oh no that would mean you would be shouting in angry letters hmy: :001_tt2:, xx


Nooooo it's just because CC loves red :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> You deserved it Ninja - you know you did.... Sorry about the pink CC I must remember *RED *next time... your favourite colour :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Please no PINKor RED just BLUE. Them colours are not easy on the eye ladies hmy: x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Please no PINKor RED just BLUE. Them colours are not easy on the eye ladies hmy: x x x


hehe we have been told off, I'm sorry CC just know red is your fav colour and I though it would brighten up your evening - luv ya ~ x ~


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Please no PINKor RED just BLUE. Them colours are not easy on the eye ladies hmy: x x x


i dont normally change the colours ,

so are you happy with your location now then :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

I hate red & pink & orange....bad lady hmy:

I am happy for the time being ninja...may wander again shortly 

x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I hate red & pink & orange....bad lady hmy:
> 
> I am happy for the time being ninja...may wander again shortly
> 
> x x x


I am no bad lady, I'm an angel me.

You can't go wandering we will miss you


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I am no bad lady, I'm an angel me.
> 
> You can't go wandering we will miss you


I shall only wander in my own location, wherever
that happens to be at the time 
I promise not to go far x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I shall only wander in my own location, wherever
> that happens to be at the time
> I promise not to go far x x x


I AM GOING TO BE DESERTED I CAN FEEL IT :crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I AM GOING TO BE DESERTED I CAN FEEL IT :crying::crying::crying::crying:


Nope...never will I desert you I promise 
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Nope...never will I desert you I promise
> x x x


I hope you don't 

A question for you & Ninja..... when you have fresh cream scones with jam; do you put the jam or the cream on the scone first??


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I hope you don't
> 
> A question for you & Ninja..... when you have fresh cream scones with jam; do you put the jam or the cream on the scone first??


I won't 
Jam of course...why???
x xx x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well I was just wondering, if there was a right way to do it lol


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well I was just wondering, if there was a right way to do it lol


Well I don't suppose there is & me not being the poshest of people
would probably get it wrong if there was, just keep this thought...
....Jam first cos jam in the cream is ok but cream in the jam jar ain't 
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Well I don't suppose there is & me not being the poshest of people
> would probably get it wrong if there was, just keep this thought...
> ....Jam first cos jam in the cream is ok but cream in the jam jar ain't
> x x x


Well that is a good & valid point, I am impressed  don't you just love proper afternoon tea


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well that is a good & valid point, I am impressed  don't you just love proper afternoon tea


See not just a pretty face me 
Yep good olde english tea time ...yum!
x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I hope you don't
> 
> A question for you & Ninja..... when you have fresh cream scones with jam; do you put the jam or the cream on the scone first??


well thats is to posh for me so cant answer it :001_tt2:

also i dont like cream so wouldnt put it in anything :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> See not just a pretty face me
> Yep good olde english tea time ...yum!
> x x x


little sandwiches and fresh cream scones.... love it 



ninja said:


> well thats is to posh for me so cant answer it :001_tt2:
> 
> also i dont like cream so wouldnt put it in anything :001_tt2:, xx


What do you mean you don't do cream?? what not even squirty cream?


----------



## Molly's Mum

I have got to go and pick up Zac from work, as he has hurt himself at the leisure centre x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> little sandwiches and fresh cream scones.... love it
> 
> What do you mean you don't do cream?? what not even squirty cream?


Love it....yep one olde english tradition that should deffo stay!
I love fresh cream x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> little sandwiches and fresh cream scones.... love it
> 
> What do you mean you don't do cream?? what not even squirty cream?


LOL nope no sort of cream, never have liked it, to sweet and sickly, 

guess im gonna be called something else now :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I have got to go and pick up Zac from work, as he has hurt himself at the leisure centre x x


Hope he's ok & not too serious xxx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I have got to go and pick up Zac from work, as he has hurt himself at the leisure centre x x


hope all is ok and its nothing to serious, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good evening 

How hot is it????? Way to hot for my liking & the dogs; bless them.

Just thought I would share a couple of pics, to show how much Tia is growing. She is 10 weeks on Friday and full of mischief :001_tt2::001_tt2: She is everything I could of dreamt of & so much more.

Not a good pic of Tia but just wanted to show you the size of her paws!!!









Tia & her mummy... Molly Moo

























Rach ~x~


----------



## Hb-mini

Ah they are amazing!!

It must feel so great to know that Tia is made from your Molly and Max? Your so lucky!


----------



## crazycrest

Aww MM she is gorgeous....and huge lol 
She looks almost like a baby sumo wrestler.....I just know I'm 
gonna be in trouble for saying that :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hb-mini said:


> Ah they are amazing!!
> 
> It must feel so great to know that Tia is made from your Molly and Max? Your so lucky!
> 
> Thank you Hannah, yea I look at Tia and then Max & Molly and can't believe she is made from them, I love it x x





crazycrest said:


> Aww MM she is gorgeous....and huge lol
> She looks almost like a baby sumo wrestler.....I just know I'm
> gonna be in trouble for saying that :001_tt2:
> x x x


You what Mrs!!!! So bad & naughty :001_tt2::001_tt2: The picture with her all squashed up is not realistic, she is all gangly & leggy at the mo lol. Good evening ~ x ~


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> You what Mrs!!!! So bad & naughty :001_tt2::001_tt2: The picture with her all squashed up is not realistic, she is all gangly & leggy at the mo lol. Good evening ~ x ~


LOL the pics are lovely...but I love that squishy squincher pic best of all 
Good evening to you too x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL the pics are lovely...but I love that squishy squincher pic best of all
> Good evening to you too x x x


Like I said to you ealier..... bad & badder pmsl :001_tt2::001_tt2:

If you look at the pics with Tia & Molly, I am sure Tia's paws are actually bigger than Molly's


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Like I said to you ealier..... bad & badder pmsl :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> If you look at the pics with Tia & Molly, I am sure Tia's paws are actually bigger than Molly's


I love her paws lol...they are so cute!
They do actually look bigger than Molly's, but are they?
It could be because she is smaller at the moment or because
there is more white on them, they sure look like they need
growing into lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I love her paws lol...they are so cute!
> They do actually look bigger than Molly's, but are they?
> It could be because she is smaller at the moment or because
> there is more white on them, they sure look like they need
> growing into lol


I have checked and they are BIGGER, I can't believe it, they are not as big as Max's though, she is going to be one big girlie..... It will be interesting to see how much she weighs tomorrow at the vets... 10 weeks Friday, where have the weeks gone?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I have checked and they are BIGGER, I can't believe it, they are not as big as Max's though, she is going to be one big girlie..... It will be interesting to see how much she weighs tomorrow at the vets... 10 weeks Friday, where have the weeks gone?


LOL Yep she is gonna be a big 'un alright :smilewinkgrin:
How much did she weigh last time & what age?
She is gonna be porky too! Will you see Jazz?

Far too fast time does fly my lovely xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL Yep she is gonna be a big 'un alright :smilewinkgrin:
> How much did she weigh last time & what age?
> She is gonna be porky too! Will you see Jazz?
> 
> Far too fast time does fly my lovely xxx


She weighed 14lb 2 weeks ago (8 weeks), so she was 14 times her birth weight, I will get the vets to have a look at M & M records tomoz to see what they weighed at this age.
I know I will see Angel but not sure about Jazz because he is doing this new vaccine as well. Angel weighed 9lb 2 weeks ago so it will be interesting with her as well


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> She weighed 14lb 2 weeks ago (8 weeks), so she was 14 times her birth weight, I will get the vets to have a look at M & M records tomoz to see what they weighed at this age.
> I know I will see Angel but not sure about Jazz because he is doing this new vaccine as well. Angel weighed 9lb 2 weeks ago so it will be interesting with her as well


OMG she is sure to be much heavier now lol 
It will be interesting with little Angel & also if you look
at M&M's weights to see!
I am off to feed the zoo, I have a mega headache still & have already
taken too many pills for the day which has given me tummy ache too


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> OMG she is sure to be much heavier now lol
> It will be interesting with little Angel & also if you look
> at M&M's weights to see!
> I am off to feed the zoo, I have a mega headache still & have already
> taken too many pills for the day which has given me tummy ache too


ok babe no worries why don't you give the pc a miss tonight it will only make it worse. I will phone you tomoz, give me a shout if you need anything x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> ok babe no worries why don't you give the pc a miss tonight it will only make it worse. I will phone you tomoz, give me a shout if you need anything x x x


Aww thank you.....will see how I feel after sorting this merry little lot out,
hopefully I will be back x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Good evening
> 
> How hot is it????? Way to hot for my liking & the dogs; bless them.
> 
> Just thought I would share a couple of pics, to show how much Tia is growing. She is 10 weeks on Friday and full of mischief :001_tt2::001_tt2: She is everything I could of dreamt of & so much more.
> 
> Not a good pic of Tia but just wanted to show you the size of her paws!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tia & her mummy... Molly Moo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rach ~x~


good evening ,

them paws are massive  
can she actually control them :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> good evening ,
> 
> them paws are massive
> can she actually control them :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


hehe evening sweetie 

yep I have been noticing over the last few days how big they are, I can't believe they are bigger than Molls, she is damn good at digging as my garden shows 

When she sits there next to Molly I can't believe she is 10 weeks, she looks so much older.... that's what raw tripe does for you!!!


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> hehe evening sweetie
> 
> yep I have been noticing over the last few days how big they are, I can't believe they are bigger than Molls, she is damn good at digging as my garden shows
> 
> When she sits there next to Molly I can't believe she is 10 weeks, she looks so much older.... that's what raw tripe does for you!!!


well thats what gardens are for isnt it  lol

cant beat tripe though :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> well thats what gardens are for isnt it  lol
> 
> cant beat tripe though :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


No my garden isn't for digging lol.

they are loving the raw food and I really mean loving it, molly is back to pre preggies weight and max has put on a bit although he is such a big lad I need to keep an eye on him.

So how was your day

x


----------



## Bob Hamilton

Molly's Mum said:


> Thanks
> 
> There are 2 things I'm a little confused about; length of pregnancy and diet.
> I was 1st told 64 days then my vet said yesterday 63 and the book of the bitch says about 60??
> Also I have been giving Molly rice pudding everyday on top of her normal diet and am now considering changing her to puppy food - is that a good idea?
> 
> x


The period of gestation is 63 days. Dogs usually whelp exactly on the due date or within a day either way.


----------



## Molly's Mum

Bob Hamilton said:


> The period of gestation is 63 days. Dogs usually whelp exactly on the due date or within a day either way.


lol thanks for that, Molly had her pups 10 weeks ago :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

good evening MM ,

how did Tia get on today? xxx


----------



## Vixie

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hiya guys how are you all???


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


welcome back vixie 

have you got your comp sorted now? xxx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya guys how are you all???


I'm not bad thanks, been very busy but I'm fine how are you?



ninja said:


> welcome back vixie
> 
> have you got your comp sorted now? xxx


 thanks, yep all fixed now thank god but I did lose everything we had on the pc as it was a power supply failure and a hard drive failure


----------



## crazycrest

Ello ladies...nice to see ya vixie xxx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya guys how are you all???


hi MM, im all good unlike the forum seems to be at the mo!! xx



crazycrest said:


> Ello ladies...nice to see ya vixie xxx


evening CC , xxx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Ello ladies...nice to see ya vixie xxx


its nice to be back even though it seems i have come back to world war 3 on here again  that bit I havent missed lol xxxx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> its nice to be back even though it seems i have come back to world war 3 on here again  that bit I havent missed lol xxxx


they must have been saving it for you cos not been that bad just lately :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> they must have been saving it for you cos not been that bad just lately :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


LOL yep all has been quiet for a while, vixie is back & wwIII begins xxx


----------



## Vixie

ninja said:


> they must have been saving it for you cos not been that bad just lately :smilewinkgrin:, xxx





crazycrest said:


> LOL yep all has been quiet for a while, vixie is back & wwIII begins xxx


 so its all my fault then  I think I will go again now


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> so its all my fault then  I think I will go again now


LOL noooo vixie, tis not your fault it was already going on!!!
A big welcome back xxx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> LOL noooo vixie, tis not your fault it was already going on!!!
> A big welcome back xxx


haha thats OK then, thanks for the welcome, well you know what they say better the devil you know, I would be lost on here if there wasnt some sort of trouble to sort out pmsl


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> so its all my fault then  I think I will go again now


noooooooooooooo blimey you have only just got back 

tell you what i will go next week and maybe it will calm down :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> haha thats OK then, thanks for the welcome, well you know what they say better the devil you know, I would be lost on here if there wasnt some sort of trouble to sort out pmsl


Ahh! where there's a vixie   
x x x:001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

ninja said:


> noooooooooooooo blimey you have only just got back
> 
> tell you what i will go next week and maybe it will calm down :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


dont you dare I only just got back I need to catch up  xxx



crazycrest said:


> Ahh! where there's a vixie
> x x x:001_tt2:


well of course :001_tt2: xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

So how is everyone tonight? It's great having you back Vix we have missed you loads x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> dont you dare I only just got back I need to catch up  xxx
> 
> well of course :001_tt2: xxx


Aww it's so nice to have you back, so how ya been xxxx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> dont you dare I only just got back I need to catch up  xxx
> 
> well of course :001_tt2: xxx





Molly's Mum said:


> So how is everyone tonight? It's great having you back Vix we have missed you loads x x x


thought you had left us MM :smilewinkgrin: xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> thought you had left us MM :smilewinkgrin: xxx


Nope I am here just been talking on the phone honey x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Nope I am here just been talking on the phone honey x x


LOL don't tell ninja that or she will say you natter too much 
x x x


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> So how is everyone tonight? It's great having you back Vix we have missed you loads x x x


missed you lot as well, how are you and of course Molly? and I'm shattered tonight and skint well almost, I spent £150 on clothes for school for the kids today  and I havent got everything yet 



crazycrest said:


> Aww it's so nice to have you back, so how ya been xxxx


not been too bad thanks, had a few ups and downs over the last few weeks but not too bad now 

hows things been with you? xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL don't tell ninja that or she will say you natter too much
> x x x


Nobody talks as much as Ninja :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## angelblue

hi molly,welcome hun im new myself xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

angelblue said:


> hi molly,welcome hun im new myself xx


Not actually new, but welcome anyway


----------



## Vixie

sorry for the short visit guys but I'm shattered and I'm getting up early to take the kids to the cinema tomorrow so am signing of for now but I wil be back on tomorrow some time 

talk to you soon ladies night night xxxx


----------



## crazycrest

angelblue said:


> hi molly,welcome hun im new myself xx


Hello newbie...this thread is 3 months old


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> sorry for the short visit guys but I'm shattered and I'm getting up early to take the kids to the cinema tomorrow so am signing of for now but I wil be back on tomorrow some time
> 
> talk to you soon ladies night night xxxx


Night vixie...sweet dreams & don't leave it so long next time


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> sorry for the short visit guys but I'm shattered and I'm getting up early to take the kids to the cinema tomorrow so am signing of for now but I wil be back on tomorrow some time
> 
> talk to you soon ladies night night xxxx


Night sweetie, it was lovely to hear from you, sending you loads of love xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Nope I am here just been talking on the phone honey x x





crazycrest said:


> LOL don't tell ninja that or she will say you natter too much
> x x x


well i never hmy:

i am the quiet one ,

now CC is a different matter! i can never ring her cos she is always on the fone :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> well i never hmy:
> 
> i am the quiet one ,
> 
> now CC is a different matter! i can never ring her cos she is always on the fone :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx


Funny you should say that ninja...it's just rung lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> well i never hmy:
> 
> i am the quiet one ,
> 
> now CC is a different matter! i can never ring her cos she is always on the fone :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xx


yep I agree, she is always on the bl**dy phone what a jabber monkey :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Night sweetie, it was lovely to hear from you, sending you loads of love xx


same to you hun, have a good evening and chat to you soon xxxxx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> sorry for the short visit guys but I'm shattered and I'm getting up early to take the kids to the cinema tomorrow so am signing of for now but I wil be back on tomorrow some time
> 
> talk to you soon ladies night night xxxx


night night hun, sleep well


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Night vixie...sweet dreams & don't leave it so long next time


I wont, I will be back tomorrow  xxxx


----------



## Vixie

ninja said:


> night night hun, sleep well


night night, xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Funny you should say that ninja...it's just rung lol


see what i mean LOL, xx



Molly's Mum said:


> yep I agree, she is always on the bl**dy phone what a jabber monkey :001_tt2::001_tt2:


says she who was on the fone :smilewinkgrin:,
not you on there to CC now is it :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> see what i mean LOL, xx
> 
> says she who was on the fone :smilewinkgrin:,
> not you on there to CC now is it :smilewinkgrin:, xx


No I was on the phone to her earlier :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> see what i mean LOL, xx
> 
> says she who was on the fone :smilewinkgrin:,
> not you on there to CC now is it :smilewinkgrin:, xx


LOL nope it is Chris...known here as fallenangel


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL nope it is Chris...known here as fallenangel


you have mentioned chris before on msn i think 
but cant think why , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> you have mentioned chris before on msn i think
> but cant think why , xxx


Probably have...we speak every night around this time 
x x x


----------



## ninja

so am i gonna be missed   lol, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> so am i gonna be missed   lol, xxx


Did somebody say something :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Did somebody say something :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


LOL those ignore buttons work well dont they :smilewinkgrin:

i will take that as a no then shall i  :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> LOL those ignore buttons work well dont they :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> i will take that as a no then shall i  :001_tt2:, xx


I am only kidding sweetie, so I take it you have booked a holiday; where are you off too x x


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> LOL those ignore buttons work well dont they :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> i will take that as a no then shall i  :001_tt2:, xx


MM if ya don't mean it you have to say...joke...
course we'll miss ya ninja, but I have a sneaking feeling
you'll be taking laptop along


----------



## Molly's Mum

I'm sorry it was only a joke


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I'm sorry it was only a joke


I was in the pub yesterday when I suddenly realized I desperately needed to fart. The music was really, really loud, so I timed my farts with the beat.

After a couple of songs, I started to feel better. I finished my pint and noticed that everybody was staring at me.

Then I suddenly remembered that I was listening to my iPod .


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I was in the pub yesterday when I suddenly realized I desperately needed to fart. The music was really, really loud, so I timed my farts with the beat.
> 
> After a couple of songs, I started to feel better. I finished my pint and noticed that everybody was staring at me.
> 
> Then I suddenly remembered that I was listening to my iPod .


What you went to the pub without me....

pmsl


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> What you went to the pub without me....
> 
> pmsl


lmfao....come on Saturday xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> lmfao....come on Saturday xxx


I would love to you know that, you can just see us  Oh my god we would get into trouble :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I would love to you know that, you can just see us  Oh my god we would get into trouble :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Yeah...but oh what fun we'd have doing so 
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yeah...but oh what fun we'd have doing so
> x x x


hehe, we will do it soon and yep we will have so much fun 

right I am off now I have to go and get OH, then off to bed I had a needle in a haystack to find in the morning

Sweet dreams to both of you, lots of love x x


----------



## ninja

planning a night out without me hey hmy:,

night night MM,
sweet dreams xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hehe, we will do it soon and yep we will have so much fun
> 
> right I am off now I have to go and get OH, then off to bed I had a needle in a haystack to find in the morning
> 
> Sweet dreams to both of you, lots of love x x


Night my lovely xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> MM if ya don't mean it you have to say...joke...
> course we'll miss ya ninja, but I have a sneaking feeling
> you'll be taking laptop along


nope really wont hmy:

you are gonna have a week of peace :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> nope really wont hmy:
> 
> you are gonna have a week of peace :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


OMG no way....peace


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I was in the pub yesterday when I suddenly realized I desperately needed to fart. The music was really, really loud, so I timed my farts with the beat.
> 
> After a couple of songs, I started to feel better. I finished my pint and noticed that everybody was staring at me.
> 
> Then I suddenly remembered that I was listening to my iPod .


pmsl

and you got away with talking about pints on here :smilewinkgrin: xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> pmsl
> 
> and you got away with talking about pints on here :smilewinkgrin: xxx


LOL & so I did 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL & so I did
> x x x


LOL,
and fancy planning a night out without me!! :001_tt2: :001_tt2: xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> LOL,
> and fancy planning a night out without me!! :001_tt2: :001_tt2: xxx


LOL it won't happen ninja...was just joking!
Would love it to though


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL it won't happen ninja...was just joking!
> Would love it to though


what do you mean it wont happen 

probaly the only way im gonna get down to yours hmy: :001_tt2: xx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> what do you mean it wont happen
> 
> probaly the only way im gonna get down to yours hmy: :001_tt2: xx


Come on then....let's go party 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Come on then....let's go party
> x x x


LOL you are gonna have to give me a couple of weeks going away on sunday :smilewinkgrin: xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> LOL you are gonna have to give me a couple of weeks going away on sunday :smilewinkgrin: xxx


For 2 weeks ??? xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> For 2 weeks ??? xxx


i wish LOL, cant do that now cos of my work!!

go on sunday morning , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> i wish LOL, cant do that now cos of my work!!
> 
> go on sunday morning , xxx


So where you going???
Greece yes, but where xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> So where you going???
> Greece yes, but where xxx


no not going to greece 

ibiza, but not the clubbing side, 
i did that when i was 20, 
to old to do that now!!, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> no not going to greece
> 
> ibiza, but not the clubbing side,
> i did that when i was 20,
> to old to do that now!!, xxx


LOL you ain't never too old ninja xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL you ain't never too old ninja xxx


well i certainly feel it at times :001_tt2:

reckon i would be for ibiza anyway LOL :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> well i certainly feel it at times :001_tt2:
> 
> reckon i would be for ibiza anyway LOL :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


LOL just go with the flow & get p****d ninja 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL just go with the flow & get p****d ninja
> x x x


oh i will do that anyway LOL,

always up for a good drinking session 

mad dogs and english man and all that LOL, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> oh i will do that anyway LOL,
> 
> always up for a good drinking session
> 
> mad dogs and english man and all that LOL, xxx


LOL I hope you have a lovely time 
Have a drink for me please xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL I hope you have a lovely time
> Have a drink for me please xxx


A!! drink im sure i can do better than that LOL

am gonna come down to yours for a night out once we get back though ,
well at least i am while i am feeling brave hmy: :001_tt2: xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> A!! drink im sure i can do better than that LOL
> 
> am gonna come down to yours for a night out once we get back though ,
> well at least i am while i am feeling brave hmy: :001_tt2: xxx


Yeah, yeah, yeah ninja...will believe it when I see it 
Will be fun xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah ninja...will believe it when I see it
> Will be fun xxx


really not joking ,

have even told oh :001_tt2: :001_tt2:

that went down like a ton of bricks LOL, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> really not joking ,
> 
> have even told oh :001_tt2: :001_tt2:
> 
> that went down like a ton of bricks LOL, xxx


Cool ninja...just let me know when :001_tt2:
What??? The cheek of men hey!!! 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Cool ninja...just let me know when :001_tt2:
> What??? The cheek of men hey!!!
> x x x


you are gonna be just as shocked as me hmy:

you dont believe that i am gonna come do you!!

when i went to crufts last year i had to ring and make sure he had fed dogs and turned gecko light on, which he had done neither!!! xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> you are gonna be just as shocked as me hmy:
> 
> you dont believe that i am gonna come do you!!
> 
> when i went to crufts last year i had to ring and make sure he had fed dogs and turned gecko light on, which he had done neither!!! xxx


Yeah I do believe it lol :001_tt2:
Why are men so useless & which day do you tend to visit Cruft's


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yeah I do believe it lol :001_tt2:
> Why are men so useless & which day do you tend to visit Cruft's


you are gonna see me before crufts!! well unless you dont want to that is LOL

think its in their genes/jeans 

only been the once and that was on terrier day of course , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> you are gonna see me before crufts!! well unless you dont want to that is LOL
> 
> think its in their genes/jeans
> 
> only been the once and that was on terrier day of course , xxx


Oh yes I know that ninja..just wondered lol 

Hmmm the jeans/genes is about right too!

Well I will be there on toy day of course...Sat 13th ...Terriers are Fri 12th!
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Oh yes I know that ninja..just wondered lol
> 
> Hmmm the jeans/genes is about right too!
> 
> Well I will be there on toy day of course...Sat 13th ...Terriers are Fri 12th!
> x x x


that why i didnt go this year cos terriers was on the thursday and harder to get day of in the week so probaly wont make next year either ,

am also gonna come down to yours within a couple of weeks of holiday or im never gonna do it , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> that why i didnt go this year cos terriers was on the thursday and harder to get day of in the week so probaly wont make next year either ,
> 
> am also gonna come down to yours within a couple of weeks of holiday or im never gonna do it , xxx


Silly days hey weekdays, I am glad we are back to weekend next year!
Looking forward to it ninja 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Silly days hey weekdays, I am glad we are back to weekend next year!
> Looking forward to it ninja
> x x x


LOL but you being weekends dosent help me!! although i may have to make a trip just to find more out about Cresties :smilewinkgrin:

will be in touch when we get back from hol, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> LOL but you being weekends dosent help me!! although i may have to make a trip just to find more out about Cresties :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> will be in touch when we get back from hol, xxx


Yeah...ninja want's to learn about cresties :smilewinkgrin:

You going away now then? What about tomorrow & Saturday 

Only joking...I know you meant about visiting 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yeah...ninja want's to learn about cresties :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> You going away now then? What about tomorrow & Saturday
> 
> Only joking...I know you meant about visiting
> x x x


LOL before joining here and then talking to kerry i knew next to nothing about them !! 

haha you are always on fone anyway!! you never know i may shock you and myself yet lol, 
in saying that i was gonna ring the other day and you was already on phone :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> LOL before joining here and then talking to kerry i knew next to nothing about them !!
> 
> haha you are always on fone anyway!! you never know i may shock you and myself yet lol,
> in saying that i was gonna ring the other day and you was already on phone :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


LOL best to catch me around midday, my phone rings off the hook at times!

You call whenever you like ninja 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL best to catch me around midday, my phone rings off the hook at times!
> 
> You call whenever you like ninja
> x x x


LOL see i cant ring at that time in the week, so not my fault that i havent rung again :smilewinkgrin:

will ring before we go though, although i have rung yours a few times , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> LOL see i cant ring at that time in the week, so not my fault that i havent rung again :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> will ring before we go though, although i have rung yours a few times , xxx


LOL yes I know & alway's when I'm out 

There's alway's Saturday's ninja x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL yes I know & alway's when I'm out
> 
> There's alway's Saturday's ninja x x x


well not my fault you go out then  lol

oh home on saturdays though so not as easy, although i didnt think last week as i have already said, if not tomorrow i will on saturday this week though, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> well not my fault you go out then  lol
> 
> oh home on saturdays though so not as easy, although i didnt think last week as i have already said, if not tomorrow i will on saturday this week though, xxx


Ok then...we'll speak soon xxx
I am away to my bed...see your wall 
Night ninja...sleep well & sweet dreams x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Ok then...we'll speak soon xxx
> I am away to my bed...see your wall
> Night ninja...sleep well & sweet dreams x x x


seen wall 
night night, sleep well, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> seen wall
> night night, sleep well, xxx


You too 
x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Just the one post to make me feel at home,
I will be heading for bed very soon 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Just the one post to make me feel at home,
> I will be heading for bed very soon
> x x x


LOL,
what!!! you mean you dont want to make any more tonight hmy:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Only 2 posts tonight, how bad is that.... the 2 jabber monkey's must of lost their voices :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Only 2 posts tonight, how bad is that.... the 2 jabber monkey's must of lost their voices :001_tt2::001_tt2:


LOL tis your thread and you wasnt here hmy: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> LOL tis your thread and you wasnt here hmy: :001_tt2:, xxx


well you 2 are letting the side down, I am disappointed:001_tt2::001_tt2:
What you up too? x


----------



## Guest

omg.....mm you are up late! :yikes:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> well you 2 are letting the side down, I am disappointed:001_tt2::001_tt2:
> What you up too? x


LOL whats gonna happen next week then :001_tt2:,

just had tea  
you are here late hmy:
was you missing us :001_tt2: xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> omg.....mm you are up late! :yikes:


lol, soz hun is it passed my bedtime, I sent your mum a message but I guess she is in bed bless her x x



ninja said:


> LOL whats gonna happen next week then :001_tt2:,
> 
> just had tea
> you are here late hmy:
> was you missing us :001_tt2: xxx


yep up late, waiting for zac to come home  x


----------



## Guest

Yes mum went to bed..hehe im off now to lmfao..sleep tight
xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Yes mum went to bed..hehe im off now to lmfao..sleep tight
> xxx


Good night my lovely, sleep tight & sweet dreams x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> lol, soz hun is it passed my bedtime, I sent your mum a message but I guess she is in bed bless her x x
> 
> yep up late, waiting for zac to come home  x


so you wasnt missing us then , xxx


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> Yes mum went to bed..hehe im off now to lmfao..sleep tight
> xxx


nite nite DD
sweet dreams, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> so you wasnt missing us then , xxx


Nope fraid not Ninja :001_tt2::001_tt2:

What did you have this late at night?? x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Nope fraid not Ninja :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> What did you have this late at night?? x


oh no so im not gonna be missed next week then hmy:

we had chilli-con-carne, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> oh no so im not gonna be missed next week then hmy:
> 
> we had chilli-con-carne, xxx


lol I can't believe how late you eat sometimes 

oh ok then I shall miss you a little bit next week :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> lol I can't believe how late you eat sometimes
> 
> oh ok then I shall miss you a little bit next week :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


oh only got home at 11.30 hmy:, 
will be eating earlier tomorrow maybe lol, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> oh only got home at 11.30 hmy:,
> will be eating earlier tomorrow maybe lol, xxx


I couldn't eat this late at night well not unless I was out and completely hammered, then maybe a nice kebab


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I couldn't eat this late at night well not unless I was out and completely hammered, then maybe a nice kebab


LOL not hammered but had a nice few 
always used to have chips, cheese and coleslaw after a night out :smilewinkgrin: god that feels like a life-time ago , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> LOL not hammered but had a nice few
> always used to have chips, cheese and coleslaw after a night out :smilewinkgrin: god that feels like a life-time ago , xxx


When was the last time you had a night out with the girls?


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> When was the last time you had a night out with the girls?


before i had son hmy:

just remembered what my dad used to say to me as i went out, 
"if you arent in bed by midnight then come home" LOL, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> before i had son hmy:
> 
> just remembered what my dad used to say to me as i went out,
> "if you arent in bed by midnight then come home" LOL, xx


OMG Julia that is terrible - your son is 11, I can't believe you had a night out and let your hair down in 11 years, that is bad, we have got to sort that out big time:001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> OMG Julia that is terrible - your son is 11, I can't believe you had a night out and let your hair down in 11 years, that is bad, we have got to sort that out big time:001_tt2::001_tt2:


LOL you must be in serious mode :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## Guest

welcome to the forum! Sounds like great news, hope everything goes well


----------



## Vixie

hi ladies just thought I would let you know that my pc is broken again, I'm using my mothers at the moment before I go home, the repair men are coming again tomorrow but who knows if they will do any good or not 

hope you are all well


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> hi ladies just thought I would let you know that my pc is broken again, I'm using my mothers at the moment before I go home, the repair men are coming again tomorrow but who knows if they will do any good or not
> 
> hope you are all well


Ouch, sorry to hear that  If you're unsure about what the tech says, let me know, maybe I can help. I was a Computer Technician for three years 

And I'm a guy


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well just a quick update on my gorgeous girl Tia and her mum Molly 

Tia was 10 weeks on Friday (I can't believe how quickly it has gone, it only seems a few days ago that Molly was waddling around ready to whelp).
She now weighs 19lb; all legs at the moment. I know I am biased but she is stunning and so far has a beautiful line. I love her tail  watching her get excited and wagging for England is bliss.
She is a little monkey though, full of mischief and looking for trouble most of the time :001_wub::001_wub: Although she makes up for it at night, as soon as I go up to bed she just runs up the stairs, lays on her bed beside my bed and settles for the night. I feel a wet nose in my face half way through the night; lift her on the bed, she snuggles up and she sleep contently through till about 7 
As for Molly; she is gradually getting back to her best. I don't think she misses the other 6 squinchers at all :001_tt2::001_tt2: She is never far away from Tia and plays with her for hours on end; firmly putting the little one in her place when it's needed. Max; the proud Daddy loves his little girl; I've even found him waking her at times for a play.
I'm getting regular updates on the other pups and they are all doing brill, I see Angel (now Roxy) & Jazz regularing. I still miss them and they each left a paw print on my heart :001_wub:


Lots of love 
Rach ~x~


----------



## kayz

Gosh it doesn't seem that long ago she had the pups!! Can't believe it's been 10 weeks.


----------



## noushka05

that has flown! aww they sound a very happy little family i bet you cant wait to take her out now & show the little Beauty off!

youve done a fantastic job with your Squinchers Rach!:thumbsup: xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

kayz said:


> Gosh it doesn't seem that long ago she had the pups!! Can't believe it's been 10 weeks.


Neither can I, how time flies when your knee deep in puppy poop 



noushka05 said:


> that has flown! aww they sound a very happy little family i bet you cant wait to take her out now & show the little Beauty off!
> 
> youve done a fantastic job with your Squinchers Rach!:thumbsup: xxx


Thanks Noush, I am so excited about her  and yea they do actually seem a proper little family.
Took 2 of those huskies out yesterday... OMG I got pulled to kingdom come, we came back after 2 hours me completely shattered Solo & Beam weren't even panting 

~x~


----------



## noushka05

Molly's Mum said:


> Neither can I, how time flies when your knee deep in puppy poop
> 
> Thanks Noush, I am so excited about her  and yea they do actually seem a proper little family.
> Took 2 of those huskies out yesterday... OMG I got pulled to kingdom come, we came back after 2 hours me completely shattered Solo & Beam weren't even panting
> 
> ~x~


you'll be going out on the rig with them next!:laugh:

(hope the situation has improved for them its lovely that youre helping out xxx)


----------



## Molly's Mum

noushka05 said:


> you'll be going out on the rig with them next!:laugh:
> 
> (hope the situation has improved for them its lovely that youre helping out xxx)


I am becoming dangerously addicted  Solo & me are fast becoming firm friends, I think we mutually respect each other altho I still think he has the upper hand  Going to see how he interacts with my mob and who knows  I thought Max was strong but my god lol. ~x~


----------



## noushka05

Molly's Mum said:


> I am becoming dangerously addicted  Solo & me are fast becoming firm friends, I think we mutually respect each other altho I still think he has the upper hand  Going to see how he interacts with my mob and who knows  I thought Max was strong but my god lol. ~x~


oh they are addictive! look at me.....are you considering moving Solo in then?


----------



## Molly's Mum

noushka05 said:


> oh they are addictive! look at me.....are you considering moving Solo in then?


hmmmmm no comment as yet  I am falling for him big time, he likes to pin me down and lick me to death :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Vixie

Kurlach said:


> Ouch, sorry to hear that  If you're unsure about what the tech says, let me know, maybe I can help. I was a Computer Technician for three years
> 
> And I'm a guy


oh its nice to have a man about the thread, its been just us ladies for so long  

thanks for tha offer, if it brakes again I will take you op on it


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Well just a quick update on my gorgeous girl Tia and her mum Molly
> 
> Tia was 10 weeks on Friday (I can't believe how quickly it has gone, it only seems a few days ago that Molly was waddling around ready to whelp).
> She now weighs 19lb; all legs at the moment. I know I am biased but she is stunning and so far has a beautiful line. I love her tail  watching her get excited and wagging for England is bliss.
> She is a little monkey though, full of mischief and looking for trouble most of the time :001_wub::001_wub: Although she makes up for it at night, as soon as I go up to bed she just runs up the stairs, lays on her bed beside my bed and settles for the night. I feel a wet nose in my face half way through the night; lift her on the bed, she snuggles up and she sleep contently through till about 7
> As for Molly; she is gradually getting back to her best. I don't think she misses the other 6 squinchers at all :001_tt2::001_tt2: She is never far away from Tia and plays with her for hours on end; firmly putting the little one in her place when it's needed. Max; the proud Daddy loves his little girl; I've even found him waking her at times for a play.
> I'm getting regular updates on the other pups and they are all doing brill, I see Angel (now Roxy) & Jazz regularing. I still miss them and they each left a paw print on my heart :001_wub:
> 
> Lots of love
> Rach ~x~


its great to hear that they are all doing so well, have you gone any recent pictures?


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well just a quick update on my gorgeous girl Tia and her mum Molly
> 
> Tia was 10 weeks on Friday (I can't believe how quickly it has gone, it only seems a few days ago that Molly was waddling around ready to whelp).
> She now weighs 19lb; all legs at the moment. I know I am biased but she is stunning and so far has a beautiful line. I love her tail  watching her get excited and wagging for England is bliss.
> She is a little monkey though, full of mischief and looking for trouble most of the time :001_wub::001_wub: Although she makes up for it at night, as soon as I go up to bed she just runs up the stairs, lays on her bed beside my bed and settles for the night. I feel a wet nose in my face half way through the night; lift her on the bed, she snuggles up and she sleep contently through till about 7
> As for Molly; she is gradually getting back to her best. I don't think she misses the other 6 squinchers at all :001_tt2::001_tt2: She is never far away from Tia and plays with her for hours on end; firmly putting the little one in her place when it's needed. Max; the proud Daddy loves his little girl; I've even found him waking her at times for a play.
> I'm getting regular updates on the other pups and they are all doing brill, I see Angel (now Roxy) & Jazz regularing. I still miss them and they each left a paw print on my heart :001_wub:
> 
> Lots of love
> Rach ~x~


Aww Rach you little girl sounds a little dream! :001_wub:..Glad to hear all the others are doing well with there new families..Of course you will still miss them people will tell you that after a while you wont..But its all lies you will never stop missing them..I miss every pupster we have had and i will never stop missing them..you will never forget them..But they have wonderful homes..and thats all that matters for them!
So good to hear that molly is getting back to her best again..and that Max is a very proud daddy loving his little princess...Pictures again soon please... 
xxxx


----------



## crazycrest

Hey MM time sure does fly when you're having fun 
Love to all x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hello my lovely friends  So pics as promised, well quite a few ooops.

Molly Moo looking slightly on the tubby side :001_tt2:









You can see how Molly's hair is starting to grow back on her legs, she lost due to hormones after the pups were born.









My gorgeous girl Tia

































Tia with her Daddy









Rach ~x~


----------



## fairy74

OMG i so so want a boxer...totally beautiful


----------



## crazycrest

Aww fantastic pictures of gorgeous doggies MM 
Tia is coming on rather nicely x x x


----------



## Guest

awww they are all gorgeous Rach..Tia is stunning..look at what a beautiful girl she has grown into: :001_wub:


----------



## Molly's Mum

fairy74 said:


> OMG i so so want a boxer...totally beautiful


thank you, that's a lovely thing to say 



crazycrest said:


> Aww fantastic pictures of gorgeous doggies MM
> Tia is coming on rather nicely x x x


Hiya sweetie, isn't she just so so lovely. I am the proudest boxer mummy on the planet 

so how are you my friend x


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> awww they are all gorgeous Rach..Tia is stunning..look at what a beautiful girl she has grown into: :001_wub:


Thank you missy, I just love her so much - really pleased I chose her x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> thank you, that's a lovely thing to say
> 
> Hiya sweetie, isn't she just so so lovely. I am the proudest boxer mummy on the planet
> 
> so how are you my friend x


Yep proud mummy you should be, you've done a great job MM 
All ok here thank you...just normal stuff you know...same old
....same old


----------



## Molly's Mum

yep I know honey, like I said I've been hiding most of the day hehe. Got to do some work tomorrow though, not good. Is your freezer all sorted honey x


----------



## ninja

good evening 

what no posts on here for 4 days hmy: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> good evening
> 
> what no posts on here for 4 days hmy: :smilewinkgrin:


Ello ninja...we are having internet problems grrr!!!!
Not been on very much at all & only when we can lol 
How are you?
Hope you had fun xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Ello ninja...we are having internet problems grrr!!!!
> Not been on very much at all & only when we can lol
> How are you?
> Hope you had fun xxx


evening cc 
im all good, 
loads of sun and loads of drink, what could be better 

so have i missed anything exciting, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> evening cc
> im all good,
> loads of sun and loads of drink, what could be better
> 
> so have i missed anything exciting, xxx


Good to hear 
Welcome back....not from my point of view no :001_tt2:
Although to be fair I probably haven't caught up properly
myself yet lol xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good evening lovely ladies


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Good evening lovely ladies


Woohoo!!!!
All in the same place again 
Evening my lovely xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hehe, the gang is back, love it 

Hiya Ninja, hope you had a brill holiday... loads of booze, sun, sea & sex :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Hiya CC, hope you've had a brill day x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Good to hear
> Welcome back....not from my point of view no :001_tt2:
> Although to be fair I probably haven't caught up properly
> myself yet lol xxx


how are you and all yours? (ignorant of me not asking before now )

no MM tonight! xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hehe, the gang is back, love it
> 
> Hiya Ninja, hope you had a brill holiday... loads of booze, sun, sea & sex :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Hiya CC, hope you've had a brill day x x


LOL sex on the beach hey with Jordon in tow 

All ok here thanks MM xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> how are you and all yours? (ignorant of me not asking before now )
> 
> no MM tonight! xxx


What am I invisible :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Good evening lovely ladies


ooops talking to oh and forgot to send last reply hmy:

evening MM xxx


----------



## ninja

good evening ,

'sex on the beach' CC what do you take me for  :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> good evening ,
> 
> 'sex on the beach' CC what do you take me for  :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


good evening Ninja, is there something your not telling me hun, now come on spill the beans:001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> good evening ,
> 
> 'sex on the beach' CC what do you take me for  :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


Ello ninja 'tis a drink


----------



## ninja

evening to the both of you ,

i was refering to a post that CC made last night that i have only just seen :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> evening to the both of you ,
> 
> i was refering to a post that CC made last night that i have only just seen :001_tt2:, xxx


Tis still just a drink ninja xxx:001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Tis still just a drink ninja xxx:001_tt2:


LOL i know that :smilewinkgrin:

and a nice one at that , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi Guys

Well this is my last update for Molly, Max & Tia 

The forum has changed so much over the last couple of weeks, continuous arguments, some members intent on causing others grief; with unnecessary personal attacks. The last straw for me; being named & slated by a member from here, on another forum, apparently because of my ethical breeding beliefs. Ive had enough and to be honest I dont need it in my life

In the majority my time on here has been awesome, Ive made so many friends, actually met a couple too. Ive learnt so much from others and for that I am forever thankful.

We have shared endless nights, laughing, giggling & even crying together. The people that stayed up with Molly & me the night she whelped will forever be in my heart; thank you. She sure kept us waiting long enough didnt she but it was worth the wait. The night we giggled with Sammy about Minnis Foo, the continuous teasing about Molly having 12+ pups. These were special times, the thread make it into the hottest table and one of the most viewed. For everyone who was part of that, thanks.

Molly & Max are both doing brill, Molly is starting to look like her old self. A change to raw feeding has built her up nicely. My gorgeous girl; Tia, is my pride & joy, I cant believe she will be 12 weeks on Friday. She is coming along so well and everything I dreamt she would be. Fingers crossed she will continue and maybe a little star in the ring.

CC & DD; never stop being you. I love you guys loads, Molly & I owe you so much. Ninja, you are one funny, lovely. Cav, Noush, BBM & so many others, thank you for sharing with me. Vixie; the amount of time you spent on here not surprised your PC bust lol. Dundee & Nonnie; my upmost respect.

Not going to delete my account as I would love to stay in touch by PMs but wont be posting again. With all my heart I hope the forum finds itself again, it can be a great place, invaluable to all who love their pets.

All my love guys

Rach ~x~


----------



## noushka05

OMG please dont go Rach i'll really miss you youre one of the nicest members on here, just take no notice xxx


----------



## clueless

I know how you feel Rach. I would like to be right behind ya but I am going to stick it out as imo I used to love this Forum but unfortunately it has become somewhat of a laughing stock imo.
It seems sensitive members(when they feel like being sensitive anyway) always downcry ethical/ responsible breeders and I am afraid I am going to bow out of that as I will in no way promote bad breeding


----------



## crazycrest

NOOOOOOOOO I AM NOT HAPPY!!! :cryin: :crying: :cryin: :crying:

Please MM don't leave xxx


----------



## Ducky

this is truly a shame. mollys mum was a very good member, im so surprised by whats apparently been happening. the forum is going downhill.


----------



## crazycrest

Ducky said:


> this is truly a shame. mollys mum was a very good member, im so surprised by whats apparently been happening. the forum is going downhill.


Absolutely agree with you there Ducky !!!
Another decent member down due to foul play...great hey! hmy:


----------



## hobo99

I thought i would just stick my views in , every time i look on the forum , there are posts on the general part of the forum saying about the "bitching" , for the want of a better word , but seems apt! , and so many posts end up nasty , when i first joined it was really good on here , it is such a shame , i think they should ban anybody that causes a row , as most of them are very spitefull.
Its not fun on here any more .


----------



## Hb-mini

Nooooooooooooooooooooo this is an outrage!!! You cant leave!! xxxxxx


----------



## fallenangel

"The forum has changed so much over the last couple of weeks, continuous arguments, some members intent on causing others grief; with unnecessary personal attacks. The last straw for me; being named & slated by a member from here, on another forum, apparently because of my ethical breeding beliefs. I&#8217;ve had enough and to be honest I don&#8217;t need it in my life" by Molly`s Mum

Sorry but I can`t understand why someone needs to go onto another forum slating members from here. Are they so cowardly that they cannot pm the member they have a problem with and discuss it privately. 
Other Forums that i have been on see it as a breech of membership to carry comments about other members or there beliefs to another forum.
It was my understanding that what is discussed on one forum is private and it is a breech of rules to cross post or discuss others across forums.
Sad that someone as inoffensive as MM appears to be, should have her named slandered by a betrayer.
Stand fast MM don`t let these underhanded cowards drive you away from here. You will only let them win if you walk away. 
PM them and ask them why they have treated you this way, i know i would!!!!
This betrays the trust one should be able to place in fellow members. One should be able to have a difference of opinion and still trust in the person having their opinion but not discussing you willy nilly.
I would be checking to see if this is a breech of your privacy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Rach please don't leave take some time away and reconsider I for one will be sad to see you go :crying:


----------



## Guest

Rach please come back..This forum needs more people that can guide people and show them the proper way of breeding..you know alot and i truely belive that you can offer this forum alot...I have enjoyed the giggles with you and have LOVED sharing mollys welp and the days leading up to it..and of course Tia growing into a big girl..i would hate to not be a part of that any more..its been great for you to share it with us, and its all been amazing..

I have never met such a honest and wonderful person as you..and when you visited here and we met you face to face i liked you even more..you have a heart of gold..
Please if you need a break take it because we all do at times..but dont stay away for ever..it would be a great shame..

Now you have made me look a softy..

Love ya rach xxxxxxx


----------



## kayz

Oh Rach!!!

Please don't leave. This forum needs people like you about. Stuff what some people might think. You care about dogs and you don't want to see them suffering through bad breeding.

Pretty please??


----------



## HarrietAnne

Rach, 
Im new to the forum, but not to forums, 
I have no idea why you are thinking of leaving other than it seems other peoples attitudes, 
please dont leave, apart from anything else it seems you have made some true friends on the forum, why allow the un educated people who choose to be abusive win, 

I do think that people should be banned for wrong doing 
Harriet 
x


----------



## wooliewoo

:nonod:You cant leave , our babies are 8 weeks apart in age and i need another Boxer baby online to show our charli what to do!!!!

My Hubby is a rep on a car forum and ive seen this all before Its hard i know but as long as your friends know the real you sod what anyone else thinks.......dont let a 'keyboard bully' beat you
Take a break but dont leave...........please


----------



## crazycrest

wooliewoo said:


> :nonod:You cant leave , our babies are 8 weeks apart in age and i need another Boxer baby online to show our charli what to do!!!!
> 
> My Hubby is a rep on a car forum and ive seen this all before Its hard i know but as long as your friends know the real you sod what anyone else thinks.......dont let a 'keyboard bully' beat you
> Take a break but dont leave...........please


Yeah!!! Quite right too


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well after a week of soul searching, I've decided I can't live without this place 

I would like to thank Shazalhasa sitting here all day on Friday; helping her & Coco with her pups made me realise how much the breeding section means to me; yea I know totally sad  So I am going to just keep my head down and stay around here with all my lovely friends :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

I am so glad you reconsidered Rach!! This forum needs members like you..I am pleased to see you back..Look forward to seeing you offer that much needed advise in this section!
Take care.
A VERY happy Kez..


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> I am so glad you reconsidered Rach!! This forum needs members like you..I am pleased to see you back..Look forward to seeing you offer that much needed advise in this section!
> Take care.
> A VERY happy Kez..


Thanks Kez... :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

For my lovely MM & her trio of Boxer dogs 

A BOXER'S WORK IS NEVER DONE

A Boxer's work is never done...
Causing havoc is so much fun!
Is that a new pair of shoes I spy?
But wait..that plant has caught my eye!
With so many things to chew and much,
Now what SHALL I choose to have for lunch!

My mum will give me a jam tart, if I am good,
But I will choose, make that understood,
What tit bit I will take,
And what favorite item will meet it's fate...
Coz I like to chew for chewin' sake!

Then she'll clean, all ***** and span,
with that spray stuff in a can,
Not my slobber, she's trying to ban?
Why'd she clean up all my hair?
It's tiring work, trying to moult myself bare!

And then we'll go upon our walk,
Look! she's lovely, I hear people talk,
But they don't know behind this face...
At playing the devil, I'm just ace!

Then I like to roll upon that bed,
It looks so pretty, it must be said,
With cushions that are made of silk,
They look to me like they would make,
A comfy place....
For muddy paws to take a break!

Then it's time for me to eat,
What's on the menu, what's at my feet?
I hope it's chicken, my favorite treat...
And I'll have mine thanks,
Before you dare to take YOUR seat!

What'd you say, You want to watch telly?
Not before you rub my belly!
And don't you dare sit upon that chair...
You know full well, that I lie there!

Now I feel It's time for slumber,
Move over mate, I've got your number...
What makes you think you've got the right..
To nick that pillow without a fight?

I've said before, and I'll say it twice..
Being a Boxer is all very nice,
But it's such hard work, when you've humans to train...
And when I wake up tomorrow....
I'll be at it again!!


----------



## Guest

and now for them pictures! :001_wub:...we had a whole week with no picture's or updates on your babies! :w00t: and you think you can swan back in with none..ahh you dont get out of it that easy!!


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well after a week of soul searching, I've decided I can't live without this place
> 
> I would like to thank Shazalhasa sitting here all day on Friday; helping her & Coco with her pups made me realise how much the breeding section means to me; yea I know totally sad  So I am going to just keep my down and stay around here with all my lovely friends :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Really pleased to have ya back 
x x x
I have missed you lots :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> For my lovely MM & her trio of Boxer dogs
> 
> A BOXER'S WORK IS NEVER DONE
> 
> A Boxer's work is never done...
> Causing havoc is so much fun!
> Is that a new pair of shoes I spy?
> But wait..that plant has caught my eye!
> With so many things to chew and much,
> Now what SHALL I choose to have for lunch!
> 
> My mum will give me a jam tart, if I am good,
> But I will choose, make that understood,
> What tit bit I will take,
> And what favorite item will meet it's fate...
> Coz I like to chew for chewin' sake!
> 
> Then she'll clean, all ***** and span,
> with that spray stuff in a can,
> Not my slobber, she's trying to ban?
> Why'd she clean up all my hair?
> It's tiring work, trying to moult myself bare!
> 
> And then we'll go upon our walk,
> Look! she's lovely, I hear people talk,
> But they don't know behind this face...
> At playing the devil, I'm just ace!
> 
> Then I like to roll upon that bed,
> It looks so pretty, it must be said,
> With cushions that are made of silk,
> They look to me like they would make,
> A comfy place....
> For muddy paws to take a break!
> 
> Then it's time for me to eat,
> What's on the menu, what's at my feet?
> I hope it's chicken, my favorite treat...
> And I'll have mine thanks,
> Before you dare to take YOUR seat!
> 
> What'd you say, You want to watch telly?
> Not before you rub my belly!
> And don't you dare sit upon that chair...
> You know full well, that I lie there!
> 
> Now I feel It's time for slumber,
> Move over mate, I've got your number...
> What makes you think you've got the right..
> To nick that pillow without a fight?
> 
> I've said before, and I'll say it twice..
> Being a Boxer is all very nice,
> But it's such hard work, when you've humans to train...
> And when I wake up tomorrow....
> I'll be at it again!!


Aww thanks my lovely CC, I just love the poem.... that's my babies x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> and now for them pictures! :001_wub:...we had a whole week with no picture's or updates on your babies! :w00t: and you think you can swan back in with none..ahh you dont get out of it that easy!!


Aww baddest girl, give me a bl**dy chance I promise you will have some pics tomorrow. Now my gorgeous girl is out & about, there is no stopping us x x


----------



## Guest

wooohooo i look forward to them! :001_wub: xxxx Thank you


----------



## ninja

about time this thread was going again 

evening all  xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> about time this thread was going again
> 
> evening all  xx


How good is this we have the whole gang back together again, we just need our Vixie and it would be perfect


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> about time this thread was going again
> 
> evening all  xx


Ello ninja 
x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> How good is this we have the whole gang back together again, we just need our Vixie and it would be perfect


evening MM 

think her comp is still broke  xxx



crazycrest said:


> Ello ninja
> x x x


evening CC  xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well it's brill to have the gang back together and we'll just wait patiently for vixie to return.

We suddenly have lots of puppies in the section :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Well it's brill to have the gang back together and we'll just wait patiently for vixie to return.
> 
> We suddenly have lots of puppies in the section :001_tt2::001_tt2:


so if this thread is back on track can i resort my location :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Vixie

hi ladies, back for 5 depends how long my computer will stay on before it turns itself off again so if I vanish you know whats happened lol


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> hi ladies, back for 5 depends how long my computer will stay on before it turns itself off again so if I vanish you know whats happened lol


evening vixie  xxx


----------



## Vixie

evening ninja  its good to be back even if its just for 5 minutes lol


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> evening ninja  its good to be back even if its just for 5 minutes lol


well i hope it is longer than that, you have been missed :smilewinkgrin: xx


----------



## Vixie

ninja said:


> well i hope it is longer than that, you have been missed :smilewinkgrin: xx


thank god for that, I was imagining you lot throwing a party because I was quiet for a bit lol   xx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> thank god for that, I was imagining you lot throwing a party because I was quiet for a bit lol   xx


LOL not a chance :smilewinkgrin:

we could have one now but we seem to be the only ones here 
well unless you can rumble a couple of toy boys up then would be ok :smilewinkgrin: xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good evening Ninja & Vixie; woohoo your back  Missed you so much honey 

~x~


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Good evening Ninja & Vixie; woohoo your back  Missed you so much honey
> 
> ~x~


evening MM 

one mention of toy boys and you appear :001_tt2:

best make it 3 now vixie :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> evening MM
> 
> one mention of toy boys and you appear :001_tt2:
> 
> best make it 3 now vixie :smilewinkgrin:


Even I couldn't manage a toy boy tonight honey; a have the most terrible headache


----------



## Vixie

ninja said:


> LOL not a chance :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> we could have one now but we seem to be the only ones here
> well unless you can rumble a couple of toy boys up then would be ok :smilewinkgrin: xx


haha I will see what I can do lol


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Even I couldn't manage a toy boy tonight honey; a have the most terrible headache


oh no, you taken anything for it, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Yea on the second lot of Nurofen Migraine  Can't see me being on here for long tonight though.

It's great to see Vixie, hope she is back for keeps now


----------



## champagneannie

hello and welcome. well done for being such a responsible breeder. Molly is beautiful (my dog has that collar too  )

all the best with Max, Molly and their family.


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Yea on the second lot of Nurofen Migraine  Can't see me being on here for long tonight though.
> 
> It's great to see Vixie, hope she is back for keeps now


oh no  and no CC yet,

sure is , comp still not fixed properly  xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

champagneannie said:


> hello and welcome. well done for being such a responsible breeder. Molly is beautiful (my dog has that collar too  )
> 
> all the best with Max, Molly and their family.


thank you, that's lovely.

Molly had 7 pups and they are 12 weeks old now


----------



## crazycrest

Well well....the wanderer returns...hiya Vixie 

Ninja...sort your location...yeah :001_tt2:

Blimmin toyboys again...MM you must sense it 
Sorry to hear you're not feeling great xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> oh no  and no CC yet,
> 
> sure is , comp still not fixed properly  xx


Don't speak so soon ninja 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well well....the wanderer returns...hiya Vixie
> 
> Ninja...sort your location...yeah :001_tt2:
> 
> Blimmin toyboys again...MM you must sense it
> Sorry to hear you're not feeling great xxx


evening CC 

one mention of toy boys and MM appears and then says she doesnt want one ,
then first mention of your name and you appear :smilewinkgrin: xx


----------



## Vixie

Hi MM and CC how are you both, I'm hoping my computer holds up for the evening so I can catch up a bit  xx

My mums chihuahua had 3 pups they are so sweet they will be two weeks old on wednesday, they are so tiny compared to border collie pyups lol


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> evening CC
> 
> one mention of toy boys and MM appears and then says she doesnt want one ,
> then first mention of your name and you appear :smilewinkgrin: xx


LOL that's cos we're psychic lmfao :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:
x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> Hi MM and CC how are you both, I'm hoping my computer holds up for the evening so I can catch up a bit  xx
> 
> My mums chihuahua had 3 pups they are so sweet they will be two weeks old on wednesday, they are so tiny compared to border collie pyups lol


Hey Vixie all good here thank you & hope you're good too 
Great to have ya back for a while...congrats to your mum on the new arrivals!
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Well well....the wanderer returns...hiya Vixie
> 
> Ninja...sort your location...yeah :001_tt2:
> 
> Blimmin toyboys again...MM you must sense it
> Sorry to hear you're not feeling great xxx


Hello my lovely, I have a nose for it :001_tt2::001_tt2:



Vixie said:


> Hi MM and CC how are you both, I'm hoping my computer holds up for the evening so I can catch up a bit  xx
> 
> My mums chihuahua had 3 pups they are so sweet they will be two weeks old on wednesday, they are so tiny compared to border collie pyups lol


Wow congratulations  Have you got any photo's?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hello my lovely, I have a nose for it :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Wow congratulations  Have you got any photo's?


I reckon ya must have lol xxx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Hello my lovely, I have a nose for it :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Wow congratulations  Have you got any photo's?


got some from the day they were born but thats it, I did upload them but then the computer wiped everything, I will try and upload them again soon and take some new ones


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Hey Vixie all good here thank you & hope you're good too
> Great to have ya back for a while...congrats to your mum on the new arrivals!
> x x x


not too bad thanks, it was my daughters first day and school to day and she screamed the place down bless her


----------



## Molly's Mum

So has everyone had a good day??? What you all been up to??


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> not too bad thanks, it was my daughters first day and school to day and she screamed the place down bless her





Molly's Mum said:


> So has everyone had a good day??? What you all been up to??


Aww bless her vix, got it to go through all over again tomorrow 

All ok here thanks MM...how about you :smilewinkgrin:
x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> So has everyone had a good day??? What you all been up to??


not to bad, busy though, it was also like a summers day here , xx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> So has everyone had a good day??? What you all been up to??


not bad thanks apart from a tearful daughter first thing 


crazycrest said:


> Aww bless her vix, got it to go through all over again tomorrow  x x x


I know dont remind me, lets hope shes better tomorrow


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> not bad thanks apart from a tearful daughter first thing
> 
> I know dont remind me, lets hope shes better tomorrow


LOL will be thinking of you & keeping fingers crossed :smilewinkgrin:
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Did you cry too Vixie??


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> LOL will be thinking of you & keeping fingers crossed :smilewinkgrin:
> x x x


thank you  xxx

I'm dreading when I have to let her go on the school bus, I have a feeling she will be screaming then as well lol


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> thank you  xxx
> 
> I'm dreading when I have to let her go on the school bus, I have a feeling she will be screaming then as well lol


LOL no way vixie...no blimmin way


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Did you cry too Vixie??


no I didnt cry, I knew she would be OK after a little bit, she was the same at first when I had to leave her in nursery, but she soon ruled te roost lol but I did feel very guilty and sorry for her


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> no I didnt cry, I knew she would be OK after a little bit, she was the same at first when I had to leave her in nursery, but she soon ruled te roost lol but I did feel very guilty and sorry for her


my son was like that when he started nursery but was fine when he stared school , xx


----------



## Vixie

ninja said:


> my son was like that when he started nursery but was fine when he stared school , xx


I thought she would be OK as well because she was so excited this morning but I just think it all got to much for her seeing all the new kids and all their parents staring at her poor thing.

My computer is going slow again so dont be surprised if I vanish soon


----------



## Guest

Hey all  
Good to see you again vixie...missed you!  NOOO...you cant vanish again!!


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> I thought she would be OK as well because she was so excited this morning but I just think it all got to much for her seeing all the new kids and all their parents staring at her poor thing.
> 
> My computer is going slow again so dont be surprised if I vanish soon


the school my son went to is only small so there was only 11 of them starting,
so guess that makes a big difference,

you sure its your comp cos PF is going really slow again tonight for me  xx


----------



## crazycrest

PF is also on a go slow here...off to feed dogs it's past their grub time


----------



## Molly's Mum

Mine is ok tonight, bang on althou went on Facebook and that is well messed up tonight.

hopefully tomorrow will be better Vixie, bet you loved having the house to yourself. How is your OH sweetie?


----------



## fallenangel

Hello ladies, sorry to butt in to your conversation, just wanted to say to MM glad you decided to stay here, you don`t know me but i have heard lots about you from cc and really felt you should stick it out. I know from mt chats to cc that you are a really nice person and didn`t deserve to be treated they way you were, so good on ya girl. Chris


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> PF is also on a go slow here...off to feed dogs it's past their grub time


mine must have been hungry cos they asked for their tea early , xx

evening DD , xx

there was a thread saying something about facebook , xx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> PF is also on a go slow here...off to feed dogs it's past their grub time


bye for now 


ninja said:


> the school my son went to is only small so there was only 11 of them starting,
> so guess that makes a big difference,
> 
> you sure its your comp cos PF is going really slow again tonight for me  xx


there were 53 of them starting today  so it was a bit overwhelmi9ng for her I think

I'm hoping its just PF them 


DevilDogz said:


> Hey all
> Good to see you again vixie...missed you!  NOOO...you cant vanish again!!


missed you too, I have been so bored in the evenings without the computer lol


----------



## Guest

I bet you have been bored vixie LOL
Hey chris its nice to see you here! 
Hey Ninja! 
xxx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> bye for now
> 
> there were 53 of them starting today  so it was a bit overwhelmi9ng for her I think
> 
> I'm hoping its just PF them
> 
> missed you too, I have been so bored in the evenings without the computer lol


think there was only 78 in the school the year he started , xx


----------



## crazycrest

fallenangel said:


> Hello ladies, sorry to butt in to your conversation, just wanted to say to MM glad you decided to stay here, you don`t know me but i have heard lots about you from cc and really felt you should stick it out. I know from mt chats to cc that you are a really nice person and didn`t deserve to be treated they way you were, so good on ya girl. Chris


Hello my friend...thank you for posting


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Mine is ok tonight, bang on althou went on Facebook and that is well messed up tonight.
> 
> hopefully tomorrow will be better Vixie, bet you loved having the house to yourself. How is your OH sweetie?


hes OK had a few bad days recently but overall I can see a slow improvement with him, thanks for asking had one of my boys home ill so no peace for me lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

fallenangel said:


> Hello ladies, sorry to butt in to your conversation, just wanted to say to MM glad you decided to stay here, you don`t know me but i have heard lots about you from cc and really felt you should stick it out. I know from mt chats to cc that you are a really nice person and didn`t deserve to be treated they way you were, so good on ya girl. Chris


You can butt in any time 

thank you for those lovely words, it means a lot.

Take no notice of what that CC says we both know she is one crazy crested naked butt lover :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

ninja said:


> think there was only 78 in the school the year he started , xx


now that is a small school lol, they have to have two classes for every ear in her sfhool now as there arent enough welsh speaking schools here and more and more people want them so they are getting over crowded, we need more here


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> now that is a small school lol, they have to have two classes for every ear in her sfhool now as there arent enough welsh speaking schools here and more and more people want them so they are getting over crowded, we need more here


there is only 3 classes in total there 

see your spelling is still as good LOL :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> hes OK had a few bad days recently but overall I can see a slow improvement with him, thanks for asking had one of my boys home ill so no peace for me lol


Just as long as you know we are always here for you Minxy Vixie whenever you need us, always think of you hun and sending lots of love to your hubby ~x~


----------



## fallenangel

Molly's Mum said:


> You can butt in any time
> 
> thank you for those lovely words, it means a lot.
> 
> Take no notice of what that CC says we both know she is one crazy crested naked butt lover :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Sorry to have to say it but i am a naked butt lover too, we are multiplying lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

fallenangel said:


> Sorry to have to say it but i am a naked butt lover too, we are multiplying lol


OMG how am I going to cope with you, CC & Kez  It's nice to have you about, heard loads about you and you are not far away from me  A lot of madness happens on this thread so be prepared, although it's not me it's those others, they are completely mad and there's no hope for any of them ut:ut:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> You can butt in any time
> 
> thank you for those lovely words, it means a lot.
> 
> Take no notice of what that CC says we both know she is one crazy crested naked butt lover :001_tt2::001_tt2:


:001_tt2:   :001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

ninja said:


> there is only 3 classes in total there
> 
> see your spelling is still as good LOL :001_tt2:, xx


well you wouldnt know it was me if I ckecked my spelling before I posted pmsl :001_tt2: 



Molly's Mum said:


> Just as long as you know we are always here for you Minxy Vixie whenever you need us, always think of you hun and sending lots of love to your hubby ~x~


thank you, that means a lot to me  how are you? why was you thinking of leaving? seems like I have missed a lot?


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> well you wouldnt know it was me if I ckecked my spelling before I posted pmsl :001_tt2:
> 
> thank you, that means a lot to me  how are you? why was you thinking of leaving? seems like I have missed a lot?


Yep like I said we have missed you loads and need you around  Quite a few people have left, good people as well but you know me I couldn't do without these guys and I love this place


----------



## fallenangel

Molly's Mum said:


> OMG how am I going to cope with you, CC & Kez  It's nice to have you about, heard loads about you and you are not far away from me  A lot of madness happens on this thread so be prepared, although it's not me it's those others, they are completely mad and there's no hope for any of them ut:ut:


Yes especially CC and Kez that`s for sure, but you couldn`t ask for better friends. Think it is something to do with being a crested owner, it gets to you lol, i am trying to type at the min with crested babies trying to run off with my mouse lol def need a sense of humour with cresteds arround.


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Yep like I said we have missed you loads and need you around  Quite a few people have left, good people as well but you know me I couldn't do without these guys and I love this place


missed you lot as well, its been horrible not knowing whats going on, I'm to nosey for that  

lets hope it get better soon then, we dont want any more good members leaving


----------



## Molly's Mum

fallenangel said:


> Yes especially CC and Kez that`s for sure, but you couldn`t ask for better friends. Think it is something to do with being a crested owner, it gets to you lol, i am trying to type at the min with crested babies trying to run off with my mouse lol def need a sense of humour with cresteds arround.


They are brill friends and I couldn't ask for better ones, they have helped me so much this year and I love them dearly, altho I will stay with my hairy dogs, although I was quite taken with those Powder Puffs, even the one that pee'd over me lol.


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> They are brill friends and I couldn't ask for better ones, they have helped me so much this year and I love them dearly, altho I will stay with my hairy dogs, although I was quite taken with those Powder Puffs, even the one that pee'd over me lol.


you leave boss alone..he only pee'd because he was excited


----------



## fallenangel

Molly's Mum said:


> They are brill friends and I couldn't ask for better ones, they have helped me so much this year and I love them dearly, altho I will stay with my hairy dogs, although I was quite taken with those Powder Puffs, even the one that pee'd over me lol.


Got to say i love my baldies altough do hae puffs too. funny my puff girl always pees on my son`s partner but never anyone else pmsl


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> you leave boss alone..he only pee'd because he was excited


Hmmmm I wonder who got him excited and then nearly pee'd her own pants from giggling when he pee's over me :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hmmmm I wonder who got him excited and then nearly pee'd her own pants from giggling when he pee's over me :001_tt2::001_tt2:


ahh well that would have been me! :001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Hey...it's lovely to have you all here 
This is how the thread should be...dogs are now fed :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## fallenangel

Molly's Mum said:


> Hmmmm I wonder who got him excited and then nearly pee'd her own pants from giggling when he pee's over me :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Mmmmmm! let me guess, couldn`t possibly have been Kez could it?? lol


----------



## crazycrest

fallenangel said:


> Mmmmmm! let me guess, couldn`t possibly have been Kez could it?? lol


LOL you know it wasn't me


----------



## fallenangel

crazycrest said:


> LOL you know it wasn't me


No not you my friend def Kez lol, oh by the way Jackie got my pics today


----------



## crazycrest

fallenangel said:


> No not you my friend def Kez lol, oh by the way Jackie got my pics today


Nice one, bet she loved them


----------



## fallenangel

crazycrest said:


> Nice one, bet she loved them


Yes she is ovver the moon at how they have turned out, can`t wait to get her girl.


----------



## crazycrest

fallenangel said:


> Yes she is ovver the moon at how they have turned out, can`t wait to get her girl.


Excellent


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> now that is a small school lol, they have to have two classes for every ear in her sfhool now as there arent enough welsh speaking schools here and more and more people want them so they are getting over crowded, we need more here





ninja said:


> there is only 3 classes in total there
> 
> see your spelling is still as good LOL :001_tt2:, xx


Where have you pair disappeared to???
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Where have you pair disappeared to???
> x x x


LOL im still here just lurking in the background :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Where have you pair disappeared to???
> x x x


I was thinking the same !!!


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I was thinking the same !!!


look up MM :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> look up MM :001_tt2:, xxx


Just behave you, I haven't done that for ages :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## fallenangel

Molly's Mum said:


> Just behave you, I haven't done that for ages :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Not what i heard MM lol


----------



## Vixie

BOO!!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Just behave you, I haven't done that for ages :001_tt2::001_tt2:


always behave me , 
does make me titter when i think about it though :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

fallenangel said:


> Not what i heard MM lol


don't believe a word of what that crazy lady tells you :001_tt2::001_tt2:



Vixie said:


> BOO!!!! :001_tt2:


We thought we had lost you honey 



ninja said:


> always behave me ,
> does make me titter when i think about it though :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


Lets not talk about that, it was a one off, I was having a blonde day


----------



## ninja

seems it is CC who has disappeared now :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## fallenangel

ninja said:


> seems it is CC who has disappeared now :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


yes she is in great demand tonight


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> We thought we had lost you honey


not quite yet lol butI am off now, got lots to do before bed, hopefully I will catch up with you all tomorrow, keep your fingers crossed that the pc will turn on tomorrow 

night night ladies


----------



## Molly's Mum

Right ladies my head is getting the better of me and I am going to try and get some sleep.

Vixie it's great to have you back, hope we see more of you ~x~

Chris thanks for the chat tonight, look forward to more, it's nice having you around ~x~

Ninja, CC & Kez, night my lovelies, sleep well and talk tomorrow

lots of love

Rach ~x~


----------



## ninja

fallenangel said:


> yes she is in great demand tonight


as she often is :smilewinkgrin:, xx



Vixie said:


> not quite yet lol butI am off now, got lots to do before bed, hopefully I will catch up with you all tomorrow, keep your fingers crossed that the pc will turn on tomorrow
> 
> night night ladies


nite nite vixie,
sleep well 

hope you get back on tomorrow, xxx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Right ladies my head is getting the better of me and I am going to try and get some sleep.
> 
> Vixie it's great to have you back, hope we see more of you ~x~
> 
> Chris thanks for the chat tonight, look forward to more, it's nice having you around ~x~
> 
> Ninja, CC & Kez, night my lovelies, sleep well and talk tomorrow
> 
> lots of love
> 
> Rach ~x~


nite nite MM
sleep well  xxx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Right ladies my head is getting the better of me and I am going to try and get some sleep.
> 
> Vixie it's great to have you back, hope we see more of you ~x~
> 
> lots of love
> 
> Rach ~x~


night night hun, its great to be back as well, sleep well night night xxxxxx



ninja said:


> nite nite vixie,
> sleep well
> 
> hope you get back on tomorrow, xxx


me too  night night xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> night night hun, its great to be back as well, sleep well night night xxxxxx
> 
> me too  night night xxx


Night vixie...sorry am caught up with the phone!
Ninja I am just finding out how little ninja is dooing lol


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Night vixie...sorry am caught up with the phone!
> Ninja I am just finding out how little ninja is dooing lol


LOL being noisey probaly :smilewinkgrin:

no really do hope he is doing well as i do any pups that go to new homes , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> LOL being noisey probaly :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> no really do hope he is doing well as i do any pups that go to new homes , xxx


LOL thanks ninja...he's doing great


----------



## fallenangel

G`night all you ladies, was nice chatting to you all. Chris xx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL thanks ninja...he's doing great


good im pleased 

although with a name like that i wouldnt expect anything else :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## ninja

fallenangel said:


> G`night all you ladies, was nice chatting to you all. Chris xx


nite nite chris,
sleep well and hope to see you back here again , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Right ladies my head is getting the better of me and I am going to try and get some sleep.
> 
> Vixie it's great to have you back, hope we see more of you ~x~
> 
> Chris thanks for the chat tonight, look forward to more, it's nice having you around ~x~
> 
> Ninja, CC & Kez, night my lovelies, sleep well and talk tomorrow
> 
> lots of love
> 
> Rach ~x~


Hey MM....congratulations on your 2000th post 
x x x


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> and now for them pictures! :001_wub:...we had a whole week with no picture's or updates on your babies! :w00t: and you think you can swan back in with none..ahh you dont get out of it that easy!!





Molly's Mum said:


> Aww baddest girl, give me a bl**dy chance I promise you will have some pics tomorrow. Now my gorgeous girl is out & about, there is no stopping us x x


pics what pics 
did i somehow manage to miss them :001_tt2: , xx


----------



## Beloved

Is Cheryl here?


----------



## Molly's Mum

Behave Ninja, no you haven't missed any..... I promise some pics very soon.

My little girl had her 1st bath tonight  The reason why????? She decided on our evening walk to roll, roll & roll some more in some horse sh*t 

She was covered and the smell OMG, not what I had in mind for my little princess


----------



## crazycrest

Beloved said:


> Is Cheryl here?


Ello Beth  xxx


----------



## ninja

Beloved said:


> Is Cheryl here?


sure she will be any min beth , xx

to late she here already :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Behave Ninja, no you haven't missed any..... I promise some pics very soon.
> 
> My little girl had her 1st bath tonight  The reason why????? She decided on our evening walk to roll, roll & roll some more in some horse sh*t
> 
> She was covered and the smell OMG, not what I had in mind for my little princess


evening MM 

LOL now you know i always behave 

LOL so she still isnt the angel you used to speak about :001_tt2:, xxx

evening CC , xxx


----------



## Beloved

If not its okies, i can say it on here, i have nothing to hide,i speak my mind


----------



## crazycrest

Beloved said:


> If not its okies, i can say it on here, i have nothing to hide,i speak my mind


Nope pm me if you want it's fine xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hope Beth is ok 

She didn't look like an angel at all, I am sure she was grinning at me 

Well she's smells & looks gorgeous now and we will be walking in the other direction in the morning.:001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Beloved

Molly's Mum said:


> Hope Beth is ok
> 
> She didn't look like an angel at all, I am sure she was grinning at me
> 
> Well she's smells & looks gorgeous now and we will be walking in the other direction in the morning.:001_tt2::001_tt2:


Im okies thankyou.


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hope Beth is ok
> 
> She didn't look like an angel at all, I am sure she was grinning at me
> 
> Well she's smells & looks gorgeous now and we will be walking in the other direction in the morning.:001_tt2::001_tt2:


LOL evening ladies...watch out there's cow pats in the other direction MM 
X X X


----------



## Molly's Mum

Beloved said:


> Im okies thankyou.


Glad to hear it honey 



crazycrest said:


> LOL evening ladies...watch out there's cow pats in the other direction MM
> X X X


Hello my lovely.... there is no need to mention of cow pats, ewwww I don't think so.

How is Kez holding up?

~x~


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Hope Beth is ok
> 
> She didn't look like an angel at all, I am sure she was grinning at me
> 
> Well she's smells & looks gorgeous now and we will be walking in the other direction in the morning.:001_tt2::001_tt2:


yep me to ,

sounds like she is going to be a dog that loves to roll in everything then ,

what you mean that is the only place you have ever seen horse muck :001_tt2:, 
sure she will find something to roll in, :001_tt2:

:idea: do you have any foxes around you lol , xx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Glad to hear it honey
> 
> Hello my lovely.... there is no need to mention of cow pats, ewwww I don't think so.
> 
> How is Kez holding up?
> 
> ~x~


 Lovely cowPats 

Driving me round the bend actually xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Lovely cowPats
> 
> Driving me round the bend actually xxx


There is nothing lovely about cowpats Mrs....

Bless that girl, I bet she is 

Beth are you still here??


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> There is nothing lovely about cowpats Mrs....
> 
> Bless that girl, I bet she is
> 
> Beth are you still here??


Oh yes....it's a fact :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Oh yes....it's a fact :smilewinkgrin:


give her a hug from me and by the sounds of it you think you deserve one too Mrs  I feel for you :001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> give her a hug from me and by the sounds of it you think you deserve one too Mrs  I feel for you :001_tt2:


Thanks my lovely...I need one xxx


----------



## Beloved

Im here, i was just looking up threads.


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hiya Beth,

Thought your Mum, Dad, Josh & Ella and of course you, would like to see this picture. I got sent it on Friday.... This is little Sammy, nearly all grown up; she is now 12 weeks old and doing brill. Although her new owners say she is a little monkey and loves to find trouble lol but loves her cuddles










love Rach ~x~


----------



## Beloved

OMG shes precious! Can i copy this an email it to my pops? He will print it off for Ella an Josh, we have a full album of yours an Cheryls babies that the kids love!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Beloved said:


> OMG shes precious! Can i copy this an email it to my pops? He will print it off for Ella an Josh, we have a full album of yours an Cheryls babies that the kids love!


yes of course that's why I wanted you to see her, your dad has seen so many of her as she's grown. xx


----------



## Beloved

Molly's Mum said:


> yes of course that's why I wanted you to see her, your dad has seen so many of her as she's grown. xx


Thankyou, he will love this new pic, it shows how lovely she is growing


----------



## Beloved

Im not going to email it im going to print it an post it to Ella na Josh. They will love it


----------



## crazycrest

Beloved said:


> Im not going to email it im going to print it an post it to Ella na Josh. They will love it


That's a lovely gesture...something in the post for the littl'uns


----------



## Molly's Mum

Ok honey, just wanted you all to see her, she is a special little girl, with a very special name


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> That's a lovely gesture...something in the post for the littl'uns


yea bet they will both love it 

she sure is growing into a stunning girl hey?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> yea bet they will both love it
> 
> she sure is growing into a stunning girl hey?


Yep she is gorgeous 
x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Yep she is gorgeous
> x x x


I don't think she looks like Tia though; do you?


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I don't think she looks like Tia though; do you?


Nope...Tia is a beautiful boxer


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Nope...Tia is a beautiful boxer


Thank you my lovely.... I just put the photo's of the pair of them side by side and they do look so different


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Thank you my lovely.... I just put the photo's of the pair of them side by side and they do look so different


You are very welcome....you kept the best girly 
They are both gorgeous puppies though, It's Tia that
holds my heart xxx


----------



## Beloved

crazycrest said:


> Nope...Tia is a beautiful boxer


Yes she is beautiful. I need to get some reading up done. I am going to Addenbrookes to introduce myself next week, so need to get read up. I will pop on here once a week if you like an you can all keep me posted on pups an stuff? The next part is on code just for us, so here goes, hope you understand it.

The butterfly had its wings clipped, i repeat, the butterfly had her wings clipped.!:001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> You are very welcome....you kept the best girly
> They are both gorgeous puppies though, It's Tia that
> holds my heart xxx


She has mine as well, completely altho when she was covered in **** earlier I could of merrily disowned her :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Beloved said:


> Yes she is beautiful. I need to get some reading up done. I am going to Addenbrookes to introduce myself next week, so need to get read up. I will pop on here once a week if you like an you can all keep me posted on pups an stuff? The next part is on code just for us, so here goes, hope you understand it.
> 
> The butterfly had its wings clipped, i repeat, the butterfly had her wings clipped.!:001_tt2:


LOL you poor little winged thing 

Good luck Beth...it will be great if you'd pop in
once a week with all your news, I look forward to it!

Kez said to say hi to everyone...especially Precious xxx


----------



## Beloved

crazycrest said:


> LOL you poor little winged thing
> 
> Good luck Beth...it will be great if you'd pop in
> once a week with all your news, I look forward to it!
> 
> Kez said to say hi to everyone...especially Precious xxx


Cheryl i forgot to tell you she been swearing a lot !!hmy: lmao! Got ya kerry!


----------



## Molly's Mum

Beloved said:


> Yes she is beautiful. I need to get some reading up done. I am going to Addenbrookes to introduce myself next week, so need to get read up. I will pop on here once a week if you like an you can all keep me posted on pups an stuff? The next part is on code just for us, so here goes, hope you understand it.
> 
> The butterfly had its wings clipped, i repeat, the butterfly had her wings clipped.!:001_tt2:


Night sweetie, take care... Addenbrookes is a great hospital my boys were born there


----------



## Beloved

Molly's Mum said:


> Night sweetie, take care... Addenbrookes is a great hospital my boys were born there


Well now i know that you can come an get me a coffee lol. Bye x


----------



## crazycrest

Beloved said:


> Well now i know that you can come an get me a coffee lol. Bye x


Take care Beth...Kez said luv ya precious xxx


----------



## Beloved

crazycrest said:


> Take care Beth...Kez said luv ya precious xxx


OMG! she loves me! hmy:shes a badun cheryl! byee xx


----------



## crazycrest

Beloved said:


> OMG! she loves me! hmy:shes a badun cheryl! byee xx


LOL seeya lovely xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well my lovely ladies, that is me done for the night, I am off to bed.

Hope you all sleep well, lots of love 

~x~


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Well my lovely ladies, that is me done for the night, I am off to bed.
> 
> Hope you all sleep well, lots of love
> 
> ~x~


nite nite MM,
sweet dreams , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Well my lovely ladies, that is me done for the night, I am off to bed.
> 
> Hope you all sleep well, lots of love
> 
> ~x~


Night my lovely...sweet dreams 
I won't be far behind you tonight xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Night my lovely...sweet dreams
> I won't be far behind you tonight xxx


blimey you are getting a few early nights in CC :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> blimey you are getting a few early nights in CC :001_tt2:, xxx


Yep I know ninja...but it's awkward with Kasey in bed


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yep I know ninja...but it's awkward with Kasey in bed


you need to get her some ear plugs :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hope this makes sense&#8230;..

I am loving watching the interaction between Molly & Tia.

I&#8217;m not sure what I expected as Tia grew; I suppose I thought Molly would just view her as another dog. Her continual maternal instincts amaze me. There seems to be a proper Mother/Daughter relationship; Molly plays endlessly with her although soon puts Tia in her place if she becomes over exuberant. Puts herself in between Max & Tia if she thinks there playing has become a little rough.

If Tia lets out a little cry or yelp Molly is there like a shot; to investigate. When we are out walking Molly does not leave her side, she used to be off running through the fields with Max; now she runs at a pace that she knows Tia can keep up.

When I bathed Tia for the 1st time yesterday, Molly sat beside me watching intently and gave her a good licking when I had finished.

If I ever have to say NO to Tia, Molly gives me a certain watchful look.

Molly is at her happiest if she is one side of me on the couch and Tia is on my lap; with me stroking the pair of them.

I think their relationship is totally awesome and I am enjoying watching it with so much pride; it just goes to show how knowing & loving our dogs can be :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Vixie

Hi MM, thats wonderful it sounds like they have a lovely relationship, it must be such a pleasure having them both get on so well together and seeing the strong bond they have.


----------



## Lucylewis0

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's taken a while to pluck up the courage to actually post anything - so here goes....
> 
> I have 2 of the most wonderful, gorgeous Red Boxers - Max is 5 & half and Molly is 4 in June. They are both pedigree and KC registered. For the past 2 years I have thought long and hard about mating them, researching their pedigrees, getting the necessary health checks - to which the both scored wonderfully. Read everything I could.
> 
> On Molly's last heat, they did actually mate once and tied. Since that day I have been a nervous wreck; visiting my vet and watching Molly's every move. She is 45 days and was scanned yesterday and we saw 4 beautiful little pups; through my tears Although deep down I already knew my baby was going to be a mum.
> 
> I have ordered my whelping box & kit, read every book I can lay my hands on; Book of the Bitch being a godsend. I have changed her diet as advised and am trying to do everything I am supposed to.
> 
> I have read so much wonderful threads on here and am totally amazed at how nice & helpful people are too each other. I have so many questions and basically would love some friendly advice as I am becoming so nervous and just want to do right by my girl.
> 
> Molly's Mum x


Blimey!!!! this thread is huge!!
I love reading this post, I am like you, I have thought long and hard about breeding my girl, read books, spoke to breeders, etc........ I find Pet forums very helpful!
My girl was mated on Sat 29th August (so 11 days ago) she tied for a good 20mins but wouldnt take stud dog on 2nd mating! I am trying not to get my hopes up but its really hard not to! I am watching every movement she makes, she has changed (well i think, or i could be imagineing it!) she has not left my side, shes really loving (more than normal) sleeping lots more and always hungry. I know it very early days but i wish in knew for sure!
Lucy


----------



## crazycrest

Just popping by to make the 6,000th post


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Just popping by to make the 6,000th post


You naughty CC, can't believe you beat me to it :001_tt2::001_tt2: well I will just settle for the 6,001st post 

It seems to have been a little quiet over the weekend ladies.... I reckon Ninja, CC & Vixie must of all been busy as they do all the talking :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Well Ninja are you looking forward to coming to see Max, Molly, Tia & me on Wednesay?? I shall take loads of pics for you all to see of our lovely Ninja with those bouncy Boxers 

MM


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> You naughty CC, can't believe you beat me to it :001_tt2::001_tt2: well I will just settle for the 6,001st post
> 
> It seems to have been a little quiet over the weekend ladies.... I reckon Ninja, CC & Vixie must of all been busy as they do all the talking :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Well Ninja are you looking forward to coming to see Max, Molly, Tia & me on Wednesay?? I shall take loads of pics for you all to see of our lovely Ninja with those bouncy Boxers
> 
> MM


hmmm maybe its been quiet cos you wasnt on here and its you that does all the talking :001_tt2: 

pics   i dont think so ut:

you dont want to be the one to break everyones pc's do you hmy:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> hmmm maybe its been quiet cos you wasnt on here and its you that does all the talking :001_tt2:
> 
> pics   i dont think so ut:
> 
> you dont want to be the one to break everyones pc's do you hmy:, xx


Behave Ninja; of course we need photo's, you can't come and spend the day with us without having some pics of you and the dogs :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Hope everyone has a brill day, sorry I wasn't around last night; although looks likes a couple of arguments on here........why????? Springs to mind 

MM


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Behave Ninja; of course we need photo's, you can't come and spend the day with us without having some pics of you and the dogs :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Hope everyone has a brill day, sorry I wasn't around last night; although looks likes a couple of arguments on here........why????? Springs to mind
> 
> MM


LOL i may have to decide that i no longer like dogs then and that i am scared of them , 
then there will be no pics :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

It's taken me long enough to finally get you over here, so of course we need photo's, you keeping moaning that I don't post enough well tomorrow is a brill opportunity to have some of you & Tia. :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Just to update you all on those Bouncy Boxers  Max is going to the vets to lose his bits  I've thought long & hard and think it's for the best 
Since Molly had her pups I've been asked a couple of times for him to be used as a stud, initially I was chuffed & very proud and thought long and hard. I can't do it though..... I would be so worried that the breeder wasn't responisble and then worry about the pups and their new homes. So as I now have 2 girlies in the house the best option is to have Max 'done', poor lad. It's not fair to put Molly through a big op just yet, I want to give her time to really get back to full health and then she will be spayed; probably in about 6 months.

MM


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> It's taken me long enough to finally get you over here, so of course we need photo's, you keeping moaning that I don't post enough well tomorrow is a brill opportunity to have some of you & Tia. :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Just to update you all on those Bouncy Boxers  Max is going to the vets to lose his bits  I've thought long & hard and think it's for the best
> Since Molly had her pups I've been asked a couple of times for him to be used as a stud, initially I was chuffed & very proud and thought long and hard. I can't do it though..... I would be so worried that the breeder wasn't responisble and then worry about the pups and their new homes. So as I now have 2 girlies in the house the best option is to have Max 'done', poor lad. It's not fair to put Molly through a big op just yet, I want to give her time to really get back to full health and then she will be spayed; probably in about 6 months.
> 
> MM


its pics of Tia we have been waiting for , 
we dont want to spoil them now do we, that would be just silly :001_tt2:,

you should be proud that others have asked to use him as a stud , 
but you should be even more proud of yourself for not agreeing to it , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> its pics of Tia we have been waiting for ,
> we dont want to spoil them now do we, that would be just silly :001_tt2:,
> 
> you should be proud that others have asked to use him as a stud ,
> but you should be even more proud of yourself for not agreeing to it , xx


Thanks Ninja; yep I am proud of him, he fathered a brill litter. I look at Tia and I can see Max more than Molls. He is my boy, I can honestly say I have never had a dog with his temperament; he is so knowing, he may be a big chunk of a dog but his eyes just melt me :001_wub::001_wub:

Well the decision is done; hope he forgives me 

MM


----------



## crazycrest

LOL lot's of talk of visit's & photo's


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL lot's of talk of visit's & photo's


Hello my lovely 

Go on tell our Ninja, that I right, when she comes to visit tomorrow she has got to have her photo taken with Tia..... I am so right aren't I CC :001_tt2::001_tt2:

~x~


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hello my lovely
> 
> Go on tell our Ninja, that I right, when she comes to visit tomorrow she has got to have her photo taken with Tia..... I am so right aren't I CC :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> ~x~


Well I dunno about ninja, but I doubt I'd like it either,
not having the pic with Tia of course, but the threat of all the forum seeing them


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Well I dunno about ninja, but I doubt I'd like it either,
> not having the pic with Tia of course, but the threat of all the forum seeing them


You're supposed to stick up for & agree with me, this is not right Mrs:001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well I dunno about ninja, but I doubt I'd like it either,
> not having the pic with Tia of course, but the threat of all the forum seeing them


thank you CC ,

i reckon i am being threaten with pics going on here to put me off going to see MM 
and you never know it may work :001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

Hi Ladies, back again for 5 minutes, which is about as long as I can keep this blooming computer on for 

hope you are all well


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> Hi Ladies, back again for 5 minutes, which is about as long as I can keep this blooming computer on for
> 
> hope you are all well


Hiya Vixie, lovely to have you around, even if it's for 5 mins  Guess what Ninja is coming to see me tomorrow 

MM


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> Hi Ladies, back again for 5 minutes, which is about as long as I can keep this blooming computer on for
> 
> hope you are all well


evening vixie, i thought they were gonna replace it if they couldnt fix it the last time they came , xx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya Vixie, lovely to have you around, even if it's for 5 mins  Guess what Ninja is coming to see me tomorrow
> 
> MM


 now I'm jealous, every ones meeting up  :001_tt2:



ninja said:


> evening vixie, i thought they were gonna replace it if they couldnt fix it the last time they came , xx


they brought the wrong parts so had to order new ones


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> now I'm jealous, every ones meeting up  :001_tt2:
> 
> they brought the wrong parts so had to order new ones


aww bless you, well when things are quieter your end and you can get away we will all meet up together; now that sounds brill.

I've been hollering CC on msn and I can't find her


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> aww bless you, well when things are quieter your end and you can get away we will all meet up together; now that sounds brill.
> 
> I've been hollering CC on msn and I can't find her


thats would be fun 

typical, there's usually one of us missing, lately it happens to be me most of the time though lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> thats would be fun
> 
> typical, there's usually one of us missing, lately it happens to be me most of the time though lol


yep we've missed you loads, can't wait to get you back properly.

*yelling* CC, CC.... where are you?


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> yep we've missed you loads, can't wait to get you back properly.
> 
> *yelling* CC, CC.... where are you?


haha CC where are you


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> now I'm jealous, every ones meeting up  :001_tt2:
> 
> they brought the wrong parts so had to order new ones


MM is trying to put me off going tomorrow though  :smilewinkgrin:

so when are you supposed to be up and running again properly


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> MM is trying to put me off going tomorrow though  :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> so when are you supposed to be up and running again properly


I am certainly not putting you off silly women, I have bought everything for our lunch, so you best be coming


----------



## Vixie

ninja said:


> MM is trying to put me off going tomorrow though  :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> so when are you supposed to be up and running again properly


aww why putting you off, thats uncalled for 

I have no idea it could be any time, when they decide to phone


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I am certainly not putting you off silly women, I have bought everything for our lunch, so you best be coming


lunch  thought it was just for a coffee :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> lunch  thought it was just for a coffee :smilewinkgrin:


Can I officially say Ninja .... you are nuts, I think it is a far just to come for coffee, I am sure you can manage a light lunch :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Help me Vixie, she is nuts


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Can I officially say Ninja .... you are nuts, I think it is a far just to come for coffee, I am sure you can manage a light lunch :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Help me Vixie, she is nuts


'officially say' that i am nuts hmy: 

that sounds like you really mean it  :001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

haha I think we are all nuts on this thread


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> 'officially say' that i am nuts hmy:
> 
> that sounds like you really mean it  :001_tt2:


yep I sure do :001_tt2::001_tt2:



Vixie said:


> haha I think we are all nuts on this thread


well maybe just a little bit, I just hope having spent time with Ninja tomorrow I don't end up as mad as her :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> haha I think we are all nuts on this thread


LOL i think i can agree with that ,

although i do think MM is the worst whatever she says :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> LOL i think i can agree with that ,
> 
> although i do think MM is the worst whatever she says :001_tt2:


Behave you or the scrummy cake is staying hidden tomorrow 

Where is CC; I'm missing her and she' not answering on msn


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> yep I sure do :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> well maybe just a little bit, I just hope having spent time with Ninja tomorrow I don't end up as mad as her :001_tt2::001_tt2:


  LOL,

ut: i sure you have got that the wrong way round :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well at least we are still agreed that you are coming, think I am in state of shock to be honest, never thought you would pluck up enough courage hun


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Well at least we are still agreed that you are coming, think I am in state of shock to be honest, never thought you would pluck up enough courage hun


LOL you and me both, 
no nor did i to be honest ,

but then i havent got there yet :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> LOL you and me both,
> no nor did i to be honest ,
> 
> but then i havent got there yet :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


You will hun, if not I am going to be stuffed with all that lunch 

I though it was lovely of your mum to send the message about us having a nice day and I will tell you I did ask what sort of things you liked to eat


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> You will hun, if not I am going to be stuffed with all that lunch
> 
> I though it was lovely of your mum to send the message about us having a nice day and I will tell you I did ask what sort of things you liked to eat


well we cant have that can we :001_tt2:,

so you have been finding things out about me ,
did she tell you that im not a nutter at all :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> well we cant have that can we :001_tt2:,
> 
> so you have been finding things out about me ,
> did she tell you that im not a nutter at all :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


yep well I did need to know what sort of things you like to eat now didn't I 

She told me you were a complete and utter nut case :001_tt2::001_tt2: I've even warned the dogs that we have a mad women visiting; they are so excited :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> yep well I did need to know what sort of things you like to eat now didn't I
> 
> She told me you were a complete and utter nut case :001_tt2::001_tt2: I've even warned the dogs that we have a mad women visiting; they are so excited :001_tt2::001_tt2:


surely she never said that for real  :smilewinkgrin:

i bet they are and are planning to set tha cat on me LOL :001_tt2:

i was reading back in the thread this morning and Molly wasnt bothered that i had work the morning she had her pups :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> surely she never said that for real  :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> i bet they are and are planning to set tha cat on me LOL :001_tt2:
> 
> i was reading back in the thread this morning and Molly wasnt bothered that i had work the morning she had her pups :smilewinkgrin:


No she didn't say that for real, you are a dime bar :001_tt2::001_tt2:

No Jinx will be put away for the day upstairs, I really don't want him to bite you hun 

I don't think Molly was very worried or interested in what any of us had to do that night :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> No she didn't say that for real, you are a dime bar :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> No Jinx will be put away for the day upstairs, I really don't want him to bite you hun
> 
> I don't think Molly was very worried or interested in what any of us had to do that night :001_tt2::001_tt2:


LOL back to being a dime bar, wonder what im gonna be called after tomorrow hmy:

is that till you have had enough of me  :smilewinkgrin:

no i dont think she was and look at us now :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

aww have fun tomorrow Ninja and Rach


----------



## crazycrest

Ello ladies 
Are ya looking forward to tomorrow xxx


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> aww have fun tomorrow Ninja and Rach


thanks DD ,
sure hope we will


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Ello ladies
> Are ya looking forward to tomorrow xxx


evening CC , xx


----------



## Guest

im sure you will...Rach is lovely!


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> im sure you will...Rach is lovely!


don't go telling her things like that, you know I am evil :devil::devil:

Aww we have found CC, thank god for that was going to send out a search party :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> im sure you will...Rach is lovely!


haha but nobody knows what i am like :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## crazycrest

You gotta be lovely too ninja...we would have given up 
with you if we thought otherwise 
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> You gotta be lovely too ninja...we would have given up
> with you if we thought otherwise
> x x x


LOL that is the first time i have been called that, nutter, mad etc is the normal :smilewinkgrin:,

well you turn up CC and MM disappears hmy:, xx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> LOL that is the first time i have been called that, nutter, mad etc is the normal :smilewinkgrin:,
> 
> well you turn up CC and MM disappears hmy:, xx


LOL sorry ninja...i am just trying to work out what went wrong with msn,
I didn't get any of the messages MM sent through...not one 
You feeling brave enough then xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> LOL that is the first time i have been called that, nutter, mad etc is the normal :smilewinkgrin:,
> 
> well you turn up CC and MM disappears hmy:, xx


Hmmm missed this...there's a first time for everything 
Lovely ninja xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

sorry ladies I've got to go and pick Jake up from the cinema

luv ya

~x~


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL sorry ninja...i am just trying to work out what went wrong with msn,
> I didn't get any of the messages MM sent through...not one
> You feeling brave enough then xxx


lots of peeps are having trouble with msn at the moment 

LOL yep but may not be as much come the morning , xxx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> sorry ladies I've got to go and pick Jake up from the cinema
> 
> luv ya
> 
> ~x~


are you comimg back? xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> lots of peeps are having trouble with msn at the moment
> 
> LOL yep but may not be as much come the morning , xxx





ninja said:


> are you comimg back? xxx


Bloody msn...tis a real pain 

MM said she'll try getting back on depends how long she's out


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Hmmm missed this...there's a first time for everything
> Lovely ninja xxx


LOL well we will have to see what is said after tomorrow , xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Bloody msn...tis a real pain
> 
> MM said she'll try getting back on depends how long she's out


have you got your msn sorted then? xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> have you got your msn sorted then? xxx


pe still having problems at the minute, Chris has just text,
she's tried too grrr :cursing:


----------



## hobo99

ninja said:


> haha but nobody knows what i am like :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:


*THATS WERE YOU'RE WRONG ! "I DO",:001_tt2:*


----------



## crazycrest

hobo99 said:


> *THATS WERE YOU'RE WRONG ! "I DO",:001_tt2:*


Haha that's you told ninja...evening Su


----------



## ninja

hobo99 said:


> *THATS WERE YOU'RE WRONG ! "I DO",:001_tt2:*


  well then you know i am totally sane and not mad like they seem to think i am :smilewinkgrin: :001_tt2:


----------



## hobo99

ninja said:


> well then you know i am totally sane and not mad like they seem to think i am :smilewinkgrin: :001_tt2:


Yes you are just like me , and my "sig" says i am real sane .
Hi cc :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ninja

hobo99 said:


> Yes you are just like me , and my "sig" says i am real sane .
> Hi cc :smilewinkgrin:


hmmmm not sure i like that answer 

you are gonna give the wrong impression about me saying things like that hmy: :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well I hope everyone has a brill day 

I have spoken to those Bouncy Boxers; telling them they must be on best behaviour today and be nice to Nutty Ninja... I can't believe she is actually coming to visit


----------



## wooliewoo

Molly's Mum said:


> Well I hope everyone has a brill day
> 
> I have spoken to those Bouncy Boxers; telling them they must be on best behaviour today and be nice to Nutty Ninja... I can't believe she is actually coming to visit


Bad move........now you've told them to be good you know they are going to be extra naughty!!!!:smilewinkgrin: little darlings


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good evening 

Well those Bouncy Boxers were on best behaviour and as good as gold with our lovely Ninja. Tia even sat on our Ninja's lap for a cuddle, although she wouldn't let me take a photo to show you all :001_tt2::001_tt2:.

I woud like to say Ninja is a lovely lady and we both had a great day; nattering away....... she is mad though ut:ut: but a lovely lady with a big heart. So thank you Julia for making the long journey to visit Max, Molly, Tia & me.


MM


----------



## jezzel

im happy you had a lovely day all together xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

jezzel said:


> im happy you had a lovely day all together xx


Thank you love, we had a great day and it's nice to meet up with people who have become your friends from the forum. I've now met CC, DD & Ninja


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Good evening
> 
> Well those Bouncy Boxers were on best behaviour and as good as gold with our lovely Ninja. Tia even sat on our Ninja's lap for a cuddle, although she wouldn't let me take a photo to show you all :001_tt2::001_tt2:.
> 
> I woud like to say Ninja is a lovely lady and we both had a great day; nattering away....... she is mad though ut:ut: but a lovely lady with a big heart. So thank you Julia for making the long journey to visit Max, Molly, Tia & me.
> 
> MM


good evening MM 

yes they were very well behaved , 
as lovely as Tia is i did say i dont do pics , sure people value their comps :001_tt2:,

yes it was a great day, also a lovely lunch 
so i think i should be thanking you for putting up with me :001_smile:

and i thought after meeting me you would see that im not mad and that i am totally sane and very quiet really :001_tt2:
as for being called a lady that may be going a bit to far hmy: LOL

again thanks for a great day MM , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> good evening MM
> 
> yes they were very well behaved ,
> as lovely as Tia is i did say i dont do pics , sure people value their comps :001_tt2:,
> 
> yes it was a great day, also a lovely lunch
> so i think i should be thanking you for putting up with me :001_smile:
> 
> and i thought after meeting me you would see that im not mad and that i am totally sane and very quiet really :001_tt2:
> as for being called a lady that may be going a bit to far hmy: LOL
> 
> again thanks for a great day MM , xxx


It was our pleasure, I know it was a long journey for you and I am pleased you are home safely...... did I put 'lady'? Sorry you know my keyboard has been playing up :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> It was our pleasure, I know it was a long journey for you and I am pleased you are home safely...... did I put 'lady'? Sorry you know my keyboard has been playing up :001_tt2::001_tt2:


yep home safe and sound ,

thought that may be the case LOL :smilewinkgrin:

also think i have a longer journey to think about now though , xx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> yep home safe and sound ,
> 
> thought that may be the case LOL :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> also think i have a longer journey to think about now though , xx


I am really pleased you both had a great day 
Yep about twice as long xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> I am really pleased you both had a great day
> Yep about twice as long xxx


Hello my lovely 

How is Kez is she getting all excited?

x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I am really pleased you both had a great day
> Yep about twice as long xxx


evening CC 

wonder if it will take me twice as long to think about it hmy: LOL, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Hello my lovely
> 
> How is Kez is she getting all excited?
> 
> x





ninja said:


> evening CC
> 
> wonder if it will take me twice as long to think about it hmy: LOL, xxx


All nervous more like...we just got back from blimmin tesco!!!

I bet it does ninja...I bet it does xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> All nervous more like...we just got back from blimmin tesco!!!
> 
> I am so proud of her and will be thinking of her in the morning
> 
> I bet it does ninja...I bet it does xxx


well Ninja has done the hard bit now so its all good, she will be flying around visiting :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> well Ninja has done the hard bit now so its all good, she will be flying around visiting :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Yep all is good then...hey ninja xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

A little question; why do people send you friends requests on Facebook and they don't even know you????? Does my head in :cursing:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> A little question; why do people send you friends requests on Facebook and they don't even know you????? Does my head in :cursing:


LOL I think some see it as a competition as to how many friends they can get!
I have many foreigners on mine...all crested folk lol who I can't even understand xxx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> well Ninja has done the hard bit now so its all good, she will be flying around visiting :001_tt2::001_tt2:





crazycrest said:


> Yep all is good then...hey ninja xxx


LOL didnt know i could fly :smilewinkgrin:,

am working on it CC but you know me , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well I've just declined 2 requests from total numpties


----------



## Guest

Glad you both had a lovely time! i knew you would!


----------



## Molly's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Glad you both had a lovely time! i knew you would!


Aww my lovely girl..... I am so proud of you Kez and wish you so much luck tomorrow, I just know you are going to do so well :001_wub::001_wub:

Luv ya Missy ~x~


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Aww my lovely girl..... I am so proud of you Kez and wish you so much luck tomorrow, I just know you are going to do so well :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> Luv ya Missy ~x~


Im abit scared! :blushing: but i will be fine! deep breaths haha :lol:
Thank you! 
Loves ya too....:001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> Glad you both had a lovely time! i knew you would!


thanks DD ,

need to head your way next , xxx


----------



## Guest

hehe get moving then!  my days off college are wednesdays


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> hehe get moving then!  my days off college are wednesdays


i would have to be a saturday, couldnt do both ways in one day :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> i would have to be a saturday, couldnt do both ways in one day :smilewinkgrin:


A saturday will be just fine ninja 
xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> A saturday will be just fine ninja
> xxx


just need to get myself into gear and decide which one though 

will be soon i hope , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> just need to get myself into gear and decide which one though
> 
> will be soon i hope , xxx


Well that's for you to decide 
Whenever you like!!!
I am logging off now...need to sleep so...sweet dreams ninja :smilewinkgrin:
xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well that's for you to decide
> Whenever you like!!!
> I am logging off now...need to sleep so...sweet dreams ninja :smilewinkgrin:
> xxx


nite nite CC 
sleep well, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Good evening 

The thread has been very quiet for the last couple of days...... just not acceptable ladies :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Well my 3 have been out most of the day today as we have been to an agility/obdience day. Max & Molly were in their element meeting up with old friends. As for young Tia, well she was the naughtiest bouncy Boxer on the planet  She thinks she is loved by everyone, every dog wants to play with her and basically she was in everyones face  Even Molly had enough of her and walked off :001_tt2::001_tt2: But all 3 had a brill time, they've just woofed down a whole lambs breast and have conked out exhausted 

Hope you're all having a brill weekend

MM


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Good evening
> 
> The thread has been very quiet for the last couple of days...... just not acceptable ladies :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Well my 3 have been out most of the day today as we have been to an agility/obdience day. Max & Molly were in their element meeting up with old friends. As for young Tia, well she was the naughtiest bouncy Boxer on the planet  She thinks she is loved by everyone, every dog wants to play with her and basically she was in everyones face  Even Molly had enough of her and walked off :001_tt2::001_tt2: But all 3 had a brill time, they've just woofed down a whole lambs breast and have conked out exhausted
> 
> Hope you're all having a brill weekend
> 
> MM


good evening 

well i think we have been waiting for you to put some new pics of Tia up :001_tt2:

and what do you mean she thinks! 
she is loved by all, and of course they all want to play with her :smilewinkgrin:,
pleased they have all had a good day , xxx


----------



## Beloved

Just came to say hello. Mum , Ella and Josh send their love, and me.


----------



## ninja

A BOXER'S WORK IS NEVER DONE

A Boxer's work is never done...
Causing havoc is so much fun!
Is that a new pair of shoes I spy?
But wait..that plant has caught my eye!
With so many things to chew and much,
Now what SHALL I choose to have for lunch!

My mum will give me a jam tart, if I am good,
But I will choose, make that understood,
What tit bit I will take,
And what favorite item will meet it's fate...
Coz I like to chew for chewin' sake!

Then she'll clean, all ***** and span,
with that spray stuff in a can,
Not my slobber, she's trying to ban?
Why'd she clean up all my hair?
It's tiring work, trying to moult myself bare!

And then we'll go upon our walk,
Look! she's lovely, I hear people talk,
But they don't know behind this face...
At playing the devil, I'm just ace!

Then I like to roll upon that bed,
It looks so pretty, it must be said,
With cushions that are made of silk,
They look to me like they would make,
A comfy place....
For muddy paws to take a break!

Then it's time for me to eat,
What's on the menu, what's at my feet?
I hope it's chicken, my favorite treat...
And I'll have mine thanks,
Before you dare to take YOUR seat!

What'd you say, You want to watch telly?
Not before you rub my belly!
And don't you dare sit upon that chair...
You know full well, that I lie there!

Now I feel It's time for slumber,
Move over mate, I've got your number...
What makes you think you've got the right..
To nick that pillow without a fight?

I've said before, and I'll say it twice..
Being a Boxer is all very nice,
But it's such hard work, when you've humans to train...
And when I wake up tomorrow....
I'll be at it again!!


 xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hiya 

Great poem Ninja, thank you..... sums my lot up pretty well 

I've decided Tia's name should of been Minx, she is into everything and being a proper bouncy Boxer puppy but hey I love her and wouldn't swap her for the world. A couple of pictures as promised; couldn't resist today when I saw them cuddled up together......

Tia & Molly; sharing some Mummy & Daughter time.









Just look at the size of her paws.... she is going to be a big girl like her Daddy 









MM ~x~


----------



## Hb-mini

Ahh rach Tia is so so CUTE!!! xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hb-mini said:


> Ahh rach Tia is so so CUTE!!! xxx


Thanks Hannah, she may look like a cutey but she is a terror


----------



## shihtzumum

Aww those pics are gorgeous , there is nothing nicer than seeing your babies curled up and content, it give you a warm fuzzy feeling inside


----------



## Molly's Mum

shihtzumum said:


> Aww those pics are gorgeous , there is nothing nicer than seeing your babies curled up and content, it give you a warm fuzzy feeling inside


Aww thanks, I love the relationship between them, Molly loves her little girl although I think she is as pleased as me when Tia finally falls asleep


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Hiya
> 
> Great poem Ninja, thank you..... sums my lot up pretty well
> 
> I've decided Tia's name should of been Minx, she is into everything and being a proper bouncy Boxer puppy but hey I love her and wouldn't swap her for the world. A couple of pictures as promised; couldn't resist today when I saw them cuddled up together......
> 
> Tia & Molly; sharing some Mummy & Daughter time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at the size of her paws.... she is going to be a big girl like her Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MM ~x~


good evening 

lovely pics MM, 
and them paws are massive 

hope you arent saying that Max is a big girl hmy: :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Thanks Ninja..... yep those paws are pretty impressive, scary that she is going to grow into them 

I don't think Max can be described as a girl do you??? lol

~x~


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Thanks Ninja..... yep those paws are pretty impressive, scary that she is going to grow into them
> 
> I don't think Max can be described as a girl do you??? lol
> 
> ~x~


LOL well no i didnt think so but you said,

"she is going to be a big girl like her daddy"

which sounded like you was saying he is a big girl :001_tt2:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> LOL well no i didnt think so but you said,
> 
> "she is going to be a big girl like her daddy"
> 
> which sounded like you was saying he is a big girl :001_tt2:, xx


lol you know what I meant :001_tt2::001_tt2:

So are you having a good evening hun?


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> lol you know what I meant :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> So are you having a good evening hun?


yep but was just double checking :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:

not to bad, i hate it when it starts getting dark early though , we havent even had asummer yet, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> yep but was just double checking :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> not to bad, i hate it when it starts getting dark early though , we havent even had asummer yet, xxx


I love the dark evenings winter is my favourite time of year


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I love the dark evenings winter is my favourite time of year


LOL you would :001_tt2:, 
wouldnt be so bad if we still got proper snow falls :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> LOL you would :001_tt2:,
> wouldnt be so bad if we still got proper snow falls :smilewinkgrin:, xx


What you going on about, we did this year, I got stuck in the village for 3 days; nothing could get in or out, sat in my car stuck for 6 hours


----------



## Guest

Beloved said:


> Just came to say hello. Mum , Ella and Josh send their love, and me.


Hello, nice to see you back


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> What you going on about, we did this year, I got stuck in the village for 3 days; nothing could get in or out, sat in my car stuck for 6 hours


not around here we didnt , havent had much for the past 4 years and even then it wasnt that bad, xx


----------



## ninja

Beloved said:


> Just came to say hello. Mum , Ella and Josh send their love, and me.


sorry beth missed this ,

sending all our love to you all also, xx


----------



## Vixie

Hi hope you are all well, MM I love the picture of Molly and Tia together they look so cute together.


is it Ok to put a picture of my mothers pups on here? to sow you all


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> Hi hope you are all well, MM I love the picture of Molly and Tia together they look so cute together.
> 
> is it Ok to put a picture of my mothers pups on here? to sow you all


Hiya Minxy Vixie, glad you like the photo 

Of course it's ok, we want to see the pups.... come on put us out of our misery :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

good evening 



Vixie said:


> Hi hope you are all well, MM I love the picture of Molly and Tia together they look so cute together.
> 
> is it Ok to put a picture of my mothers pups on here? to sow you all


LOL if you sow them to us will it make them grow quicker :001_tt2: :001_tt2:

of course we want to see them :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## Vixie

ninja said:


> good evening
> 
> LOL if you sow them to us will it make them grow quicker :001_tt2: :001_tt2:
> 
> of course we want to see them :smilewinkgrin:, xx


trust you to notice that lol

here they are at 3 1/2 weeks old  they will be 4 weeks on Wednesday


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> good evening
> 
> LOL if you sow them to us will it make them grow quicker :001_tt2: :001_tt2:
> 
> of course we want to see them :smilewinkgrin:, xx


You are one bad Nnja :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Have you had a good day?

Where is CC she is missing again


----------



## Vixie

she is picking on me lol


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> trust you to notice that lol
> 
> here they are at 3 1/2 weeks old  they will be 4 weeks on Wednesday


LOL sorry couldnt resist :001_tt2: :001_tt2:

lovely pics though , 
are you not tempted to have one :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> You are one bad Nnja :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Have you had a good day?
> 
> Where is CC she is missing again


blimey the spelling on here is good tonight :001_tt2:,

i havent spoke to her for a few days , xx


----------



## Vixie

ninja said:


> LOL sorry couldnt resist :001_tt2: :001_tt2:
> 
> lovely pics though ,
> are you not tempted to have one :smilewinkgrin:, xx


yes very tempted they are so cute but I think 3 chihuahuas is enough for now lol


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> yes very tempted they are so cute but I think 3 chihuahuas is enough for now lol


but they are only tiny so im sure you can fit another one in :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Awwwwww they are so gorgeous, well done to your Mum 

I've found her, so panic over lol.....

x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Awwwwww they are so gorgeous, well done to your Mum
> 
> I've found her, so panic over lol.....
> 
> x


LOL so she was only a little bit lost then :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## Vixie

ninja said:


> but they are only tiny so im sure you can fit another one in :smilewinkgrin:, xx


funny you say that, I was working it out with colliemerles, we think 4 chihuahuas make up and average size dog so I'm one short pmsl



Molly's Mum said:


> Awwwwww they are so gorgeous, well done to your Mum
> 
> x


they are so cute and are starting to play and wander about properly, I keep going to my mothers to spend time with them lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

They look the size of 1 of Tia's huge paws lol, they are pretty cute though 

Yep she was only a little bit lost, couldn't hide from me for long :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> funny you say that, I was working it out with colliemerles, we think 4 chihuahuas make up and average size dog so I'm one short pmsl


LOL so there you go then you need to get another :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Yep she was only a little bit lost, couldn't hide from me for long :001_tt2::001_tt2:


so she is just hiding from the rest of us then  , xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> so she is just hiding from the rest of us then  , xx


hehe dont' be silly it was just a figure of speech, kept missing her


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> hehe dont' be silly it was just a figure of speech, kept missing her


LOL im in a daft mood so probaly best to ignore me tonight , xx


----------



## Vixie

sorry girls got to go, talk to you soon xxx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> sorry girls got to go, talk to you soon xxx


night night vixie, xx


----------



## Melysia

Can I just say a huge WELL DONE! ..there you go lol. I saw this thread from day one and considering the title, it is the one that I see constantly being updated in my emails. Looks like your a big hit!


----------



## crazycrest

Been a bit quiet here ain't it?????
How is everybody???
xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Been a bit quiet here ain't it?????
> How is everybody???
> xxx


LOL good evening CC ,

cant believe its been over a week since anyone posted 

see that shows MM is the one that talks alot cos she hasnt been about :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> LOL good evening CC ,
> 
> cant believe its been over a week since anyone posted
> 
> see that shows MM is the one that talks alot cos she hasnt been about :001_tt2:, xxx


LOL ninja...loving your signature 

yep MM is obviously the natterer hey, even though
she'll never admit it x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL ninja...loving your signature
> 
> yep MM is obviously the natterer hey, even though
> she'll never admit it x x x


LOL i did say i was bored last night :smilewinkgrin:
although i didnt go to bed very early after all ,

no she wont but its obvious that it is her , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> LOL i did say i was bored last night :smilewinkgrin:
> although i didnt go to bed very early after all ,
> 
> no she wont but its obvious that it is her , xxx


Well yes you did 
Nope I hear you & Kez were up with the pups being born!
LOL she'll love you for that xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well yes you did
> Nope I hear you & Kez were up with the pups being born!
> LOL she'll love you for that xxx


 is that why she isnt posting :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

I do not do all the nattering thank you very much ladies :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Everyone knows it's you 2

So ladies are you both?

~x~


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> is that why she isnt posting :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


Who isn't posting???
MM???
Dunno ninja she was on my wall a bit ago xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Who isn't posting???
> MM???
> Dunno ninja she was on my wall a bit ago xxx


LOOK UP :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> LOOK UP :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


Lol ya nutter xxx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I do not do all the nattering thank you very much ladies :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Everyone knows it's you 2
> 
> So ladies are you both?
> 
> ~x~


good evening MM ,

hows you?

are we both what ?, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> good evening MM ,
> 
> hows you?
> 
> are we both what ?, xxx


Yeah both what???
xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> good evening MM ,
> 
> hows you?
> 
> are we both what ?, xxx





crazycrest said:


> Yeah both what???
> xxx


still as nutty & crazy as ever??:001_tt2::001_tt2:

Ninja what is going on - on your signature, it's enough to give some one a migrain


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> still as nutty & crazy as ever??:001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Ninja what is going on - on your signature, it's enough to give some one a migrain


Aha!!!! she missed { HOW } :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> still as nutty & crazy as ever??:001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Ninja what is going on - on your signature, it's enough to give some one a migrain


LOL just thought it was different, did have a scared mouse till last night ,
maybe change it later :smilewinkgrin:, xxx



crazycrest said:


> Aha!!!! she missed { HOW } :smilewinkgrin:


my brain isnt up to guessing words tonight :001_tt2: , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Aha!!!! she missed { HOW } :smilewinkgrin:


ok Mrs, I am confused ut:ut:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> ok Mrs, I am confused ut:ut:


LOL never mind I am good at these games :001_tt2:
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL never mind I am good at these games :001_tt2:
> x x x


ooops MM has gone, hope it wasnt my signature , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

LOL night MM, hope you sleep well x x x
I very much doubt it ninja xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> LOL night MM, hope you sleep well x x x
> I very much doubt it ninja xxx


well maybe change it anyway if i can find something else and i can remember how to do it  :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## moboyd

lol when I saw the heading and read the 1st post I thought it was a new thread and I was going to congratulate the op for doing things right, then I noticed that the last page was 600 odd I thought my computer had gone on the blink lol just saw a picture of mother and daughter, they are to die for congratulations,

Mo


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> well maybe change it anyway if i can find something else and i can remember how to do it  :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


I like it, makes me laff :smilewinkgrin:
x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I like it, makes me laff :smilewinkgrin:
> x x x


i thought you had gone hmy:,

hope you dont 'laff' like the dog does  , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> i thought you had gone hmy:,
> 
> hope you dont 'laff' like the dog does  , xxx


I am not far off going!
Nope not quite lol xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> I am not far off going!
> Nope not quite lol xxx


guess i shouldnt be really ,

just thought i would check, well ya never know :001_tt2: , xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> guess i shouldnt be really ,
> 
> just thought i would check, well ya never know :001_tt2: , xxx


Well that's it for tonight then...another instalment over 
I do laugh rather big at times but not like that dog :001_tt2:
Night ninja xxx


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Well that's it for tonight then...another instalment over
> I do laugh rather big at times but not like that dog :001_tt2:
> Night ninja xxx


laughing big is good and often infectious :001_tt2:, 
you would have a sore neck if you laughed like the the dog :yesnod:

i am really going soon :smilewinkgrin:,

night night, sleep well, xxx


----------



## crazycrest

ninja said:


> laughing big is good and often infectious :001_tt2:,
> you would have a sore neck if you laughed like the the dog :yesnod:
> 
> i am really going soon :smilewinkgrin:,
> 
> night night, sleep well, xxx


Yep agreed, i love a good laugh, but it hurts my sides 
If I laughed like the dog i'd be sick 

Me too night ninja...sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hello 

Well a week of being away and it all seems to have been going on ut:ut:ut:

I seem to be missing some friends 

Well the gang are all good; I can honestly say Molly is back to her old self now and looking brill, it's taken her 4 months to properly get over having her babies but she is now glowing and full of beans. Max is Max; chilled, he does seem to love playing with his little girl although he lets her get away with murder - don't we all . As for my beautiful baby Tia, she is now 16 weeks old and so damn gorgeous. A total little minx and of course into everything and actively goes looking for trouble at every opportunity; just like a proper puppy should  She seldom leaves my sides (day & night) and is growing at an alarming rate.

I still miss the other pups loads and wish I could go back and do it all again  yep mad I know.

MM ~x~


----------



## Guest

Welcome back from you holiday, Hope you went somewhere nice, expect you'll be feeling the cold if you have been somewhere hot.

Maybe you missing friends have gone away themselves, There are more and more people going abroad out of season now.


----------



## Molly's Mum

Smarty Pants said:


> Welcome back from you holiday, Hope you went somewhere nice, expect you'll be feeling the cold if you have been somewhere hot.
> 
> Maybe you missing friends have gone away themselves, There are more and more people going abroad out of season now.


Wish it had been a holiday, work I'm afraid but hey a girls got to earn a living  I don't think my friends are on holiday well unless it's a permanent one 

Thanks for posting one the thread


----------



## Vixie

Hi, I'm lurking in the background somewhere most days just very busy at the moment, I havent got 5 mins to myself lol

glad all is going well at home Tia sounds like a pleasure even is shes a little wicked 

got a little surprise myself


----------



## cav

Vixie said:


> Hi, I'm lurking in the background somewhere most days just very busy at the moment, I havent got 5 mins to myself lol
> 
> glad all is going well at home Tia sounds like a pleasure even is shes a little wicked
> 
> got a little surprise myself


hello vix

where you been not seen you on here for ages

What doggy is having pups?

MM im still here dont you worry


----------



## Vixie

cav said:


> hello vix
> 
> where you been not seen you on here for ages
> 
> What doggy is having pups?
> 
> MM im still here dont you worry


My computer has been broken for two months now, but just got my inturance through and can go get a new one for £800  so going go PC shopping tomorrow YAY lol

Border Collie is having pups  and have a long waiting list ready for them as well


----------



## cav

Vixie said:


> My computer has been broken for two months now, but just got my inturance through and can go get a new one for £800  so going go PC shopping tomorrow YAY lol
> 
> Border Collie is having pups  and have a long waiting list ready for them as well


Well i thought you had leftglad you got it sorted and are back on

So when are they due???


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Wish it had been a holiday, work I'm afraid but hey a girls got to earn a living  I don't think my friends are on holiday well unless it's a permanent one
> 
> Thanks for posting one the thread


You are welcome, I have just noted how many posts have been made on this thread, I am astounded that it has managed to escape my attention for so long, So YES, I have posted BUT, admit to not having read all the previous posts. Shall maybe set about it when I have time on my hands.


----------



## Vixie

cav said:


> Well i thought you had leftglad you got it sorted and are back on
> 
> So when are they due???


cant get rid of me that easily lol its been a nightmare really I hate not having my computer and with my son starting his GCSE courses this year and one in computers I have had to run him around trying to find someone who will let him use theirs  at least its sorted now 

She is due Friday but she is off her food today and has been sick once this morning so I'm going nowhere today just in case


----------



## Molly's Mum

Wow Vixie - how exciting 

Come on tell us all about it; I can't wait 

Glad you are finally getting your pc - we have missed you loads xx


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Wow Vixie - how exciting
> 
> Come on tell us all about it; I can't wait
> 
> Glad you are finally getting your pc - we have missed you loads xx


yep you won't stop me now my computer is working lol I have missed you lot too, its good to be back chatting to people who love animals as much as I do 

I'm very excited now and can't wait


----------



## cav

Vixie said:


> cant get rid of me that easily lol its been a nightmare really I hate not having my computer and with my son starting his GCSE courses this year and one in computers I have had to run him around trying to find someone who will let him use theirs  at least its sorted now
> 
> She is due Friday but she is off her food today and has been sick once this morning so I'm going nowhere today just in case


Year i would be lost with out mine but least its sorted and your back here 

ooow she might have them early are you going start a thread?
is this her first litter?
there as been loads of pup threads you got lots of catching up to do the lucy thread is a good read


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> yep you won't stop me now my computer is working lol I have missed you lot too, its good to be back chatting to people who love animals as much as I do
> 
> I'm very excited now and can't wait


Well just hurry up and the get that new pc and we can be back to normal - it's not been good just recently, we need our gang back together and it makes it even better with pups on the way 

Sending you a big, huge hug Beth ~x~


----------



## Vixie

cav said:


> Year i would be lost with out mine but least its sorted and your back here
> 
> ooow she might have them early are you going start a thread?
> is this her first litter?
> there as been loads of pup threads you got lots of catching up to do the lucy thread is a good read


I will go and have a look at that now, I'm here all day so will have plenty of time to catch up lol 
it will be her second litter and her last one. There are pictures of her first in my profile album 



Molly's Mum said:


> Well just hurry up and the get that new pc and we can be back to normal - it's not been good just recently, we need our gang back together and it makes it even better with pups on the way
> 
> Sending you a big, huge hug Beth ~x~


Can't wait to get my new PC, its been long enough lol

whats been going on? I feel right out the loop at the moment, I hope I catch up soon 

you can all pace the floor with me if you like while I wait for them to arrive 
sending big hugs back to you,


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> whats been going on? I feel right out the loop at the moment, I hope I catch up soon
> 
> you can all pace the floor with me if you like while I wait for them to arrive
> sending big hugs back to you,


Oh you know I will pace the floor with you hun, you won't be able to keep me away, you done it for me 

I haven't got a clue what's been going on, seems like everyone has lost the plot a bit, not been on much for the last week been busy then come back today and loads have been banned  Maybe its a full moon on something :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> Oh you know I will pace the floor with you hun, you won't be able to keep me away, you done it for me
> 
> I haven't got a clue what's been going on, seems like everyone has lost the plot a bit, not been on much for the last week been busy then come back today and loads have been banned  Maybe its a full moon on something :001_tt2::001_tt2:


haha yep maybe thats it, they are all busy howling at it :001_tt2:

its good to have the company, I'm just hoping she has them in the morning again, last time she had them just after the kids went to school and finished way before they got home  that would be nice lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> haha yep maybe thats it, they are all busy howling at it :001_tt2:
> 
> its good to have the company, I'm just hoping she has them in the morning again, last time she had them just after the kids went to school and finished way before they got home  that would be nice lol


Well I can't wait hun, it will be so good to have the gang back together  Right off to walk those Boxers, hurry and get that new pc 

Talk to you soon

~x~


----------



## cav

Vixie said:


> haha yep maybe thats it, they are all busy howling at it :001_tt2:
> 
> its good to have the company, I'm just hoping she has them in the morning again, last time she had them just after the kids went to school and finished way before they got home  that would be nice lol


lol yes i like them in the day all the ones on the forum lately have been at night
how many did she have last time?


MM is still the longest though


----------



## Vixie

I will, it will be good to have us all here again and chat away .

this one is working fine at the moment so hopefully I can stick around until the new one gets here lol

have fun on your walk and talk to you soon xxx


----------



## Vixie

cav said:


> lol yes i like them in the day all the ones on the forum lately have been at night
> how many did she have last time?
> 
> 
> MM is still the longest though


haha its the night time terrors  lol

she had 8 last time they were a handful but so worth it all 

aww yes it was quite long, kept us all on our toes lol


----------



## cav

Vix where you gone???????????????
How is mum doing and as she had pups yet?


----------



## Vixie

I'm here just had to see to my boy he hurt his leg in karate so been running around after him 

No she hasnt had them yet, later that day she ate loads lol as long as I mix her food with tripe she will eat it, otherwise she will leave it all  I'm sleeping downstairs no so I'm close if anything happens, I even had my mother dog sit for me yesterday when I had to go out just in case lol  

But shes doing well just a bit restless today she keeps wandering around because she can't get comfy


----------



## cav

Vixie said:


> I'm here just had to see to my boy he hurt his leg in karate so been running around after him
> 
> No she hasnt had them yet, later that day she ate loads lol as long as I mix her food with tripe she will eat it, otherwise she will leave it all  I'm sleeping downstairs no so I'm close if anything happens, I even had my mother dog sit for me yesterday when I had to go out just in case lol
> 
> But shes doing well just a bit restless today she keeps wandering around because she can't get comfy


Boys will be boys mine are the same

Yep i always try stay with mine near the end just in case
What colour is dad and do you think she is having a big litter again this time
I can not wait see pics of babies


----------



## Vixie

cav said:


> Boys will be boys mine are the same
> 
> Yep i always try stay with mine near the end just in case
> What colour is dad and do you think she is having a big litter again this time
> I can not wait see pics of babies


so true I think the just love the attention  

Dad is a blue merle, yes I think she is having quite a big litter, she is huge bless her, I hope its not more that 8 though as she coped well with that many last time but if she does we will be fine even if I have to top them up myself luckily she does have 10 teats so she could accommodate 2 more at the milk bar lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> so true I think the just love the attention
> 
> Dad is a blue merle, yes I think she is having quite a big litter, she is huge bless her, I hope its not more that 8 though as she coped well with that many last time but if she does we will be fine even if I have to top them up myself luckily she does have 10 teats so she could accommodate 2 more at the milk bar lol


How exciting we are going to have puppies again 

Cav; are you insinuating that Molly kept us all waiting :001_tt2::001_tt2: How very dare you.... pmsl

MM ~x~


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> How exciting we are going to have puppies again
> 
> Cav; are you insinuating that Molly kept us all waiting :001_tt2::001_tt2: How very dare you.... pmsl
> 
> MM ~x~


LOL you really think Molly's delivery was normal???

Woohoo more babies yeah x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> LOL you really think Molly's delivery was normal???
> 
> Woohoo more babies yeah x x x


hehe don't you start as well, she just done things in her own good time  She may of kept us waiting for the odd hour or two :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> hehe don't you start as well, she just done things in her own good time  She may of kept us waiting for the odd hour or two :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Hour or two LOL 
Day or 3 more like x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Hour or two LOL
> Day or 3 more like x x x


But those little squinchers were well worth the wait 
And now it looks like we are going to have some more babies to get excited about, so come on Vixie we need all the details 

I look at Tia and I can't imagine how small she was when she was first born, it's gone so quickly


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> But those little squinchers were well worth the wait
> And now it looks like we are going to have some more babies to get excited about, so come on Vixie we need all the details
> 
> I look at Tia and I can't imagine how small she was when she was first born, it's gone so quickly


Life passes us by far too quickly hey 
Definitely worth the wait & had you never had
these babies we would never have known each other


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Life passes us by far too quickly hey
> Definitely worth the wait & had you never had
> these babies we would never have known each other


Oh my god, don't know what I would of done had I not found you Mrs, see PF is needed as true friendships are formed on here.

MM ~x~


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> Oh my god, don't know what I would of done had I not found you Mrs, see PF is needed as true friendships are formed on here.
> 
> MM ~x~


Doesn't bear thinking about hey 
xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Doesn't bear thinking about hey
> xxx


No it doesn't my lovely, now I am afraid you are stuck with me 

Well it looks like another busy slightly bizarre day on the forum today ut:ut: It's doing my head in  So come on gang where are you ?????

MM ~x~


----------



## Vixie

hello you two, reminiscing are we  I have met loads of great people on here, so glad I joined way back when lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> hello you two, reminiscing are we  I have met loads of great people on here, so glad I joined way back when lol


Have you got your new PC honey?


----------



## Vixie

yes, I got it yesterday and I love it


----------



## Molly's Mum

Vixie said:


> yes, I got it yesterday and I love it


So does that mean we have you back for good now? I hope it does 

So how is Angel doing Vix?

~x~


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> So does that mean we have you back for good now? I hope it does
> 
> So how is Angel doing Vix?
> 
> ~x~


yep you got me back  not sure if thats good news or bad news for you :001_tt2: 

She is doing great thanks, she's playing with my son at the moment, I swear she wouldn't stop for anything lol we have to make her take it easy 

only 2/3 days left now, I cant wait


----------



## Molly's Mum

yep it's good news honey, we want our old gang back, share some late night laughs with my friends and just to make it perfect we have Angels pups to keep us busy..... sounds bl**dy perfect to me 

I just suddenly realised to we both have Tia's


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> yep it's good news honey, we want our old gang back, share some late night laughs with my friends and just to make it perfect we have Angels pups to keep us busy..... sounds bl**dy perfect to me
> 
> I just suddenly realised to we both have Tia's


where are the others? they need to be here

yep we can all have a giggle and help me out with Angel 

yep two Tia's but your is bigger than mine already lol (wow that could be taken the wrong way  pmsl)


----------



## Molly's Mum

you dozy mare pmsl My Tia is named after Tia Maria; have you got the same excuse 

Well Ninja is away in Prague till Thursday and CC.....*shouts* CC where are you my lovelyhmy:hmy:

You will have noticed we have lost a few of the others


----------



## Vixie

Molly's Mum said:


> you dozy mare pmsl My Tia is named after Tia Maria; have you got the same excuse
> 
> Well Ninja is away in Prague till Thursday and CC.....*shouts* CC where are you my lovelyhmy:hmy:
> 
> You will have noticed we have lost a few of the others


Yep and it was a member on here that gave me the idea because my fave drink is Tia Maria and coke lol so your a copy cat :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:  

I wonder why they have gone?

aww lucky her I want a holiday, well Ninja you could have taken me in your luggage lol

CC where are you


----------



## crazycrest

Ello my lovelies xxx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Ello my lovelies xxx


hello dear long time no talk  how are you?  xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

bout time Mrs we have been shouting for you


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> hello dear long time no talk  how are you?  xx





Molly's Mum said:


> bout time Mrs we have been shouting for you


Sorry ladies, bit busy up in general 
Hi Vixie, great to see ya, missed youuuuu 
All good thank you x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Methinks my time is running out


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Methinks my time is running out


what do you mean


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> what do you mean


Was having a laugh at my own expense vixie 
All the bannings that have gone on, don't worry xxx


----------



## Vixie

well hopefully you aren't going anywhere, we cant lose you as well


----------



## ninja

i dont know about a shy hello,
this is a quick hello , xxx


----------



## ninja

how come people only talk when im not here  lol

well guess if no one is talking im off back to the bar speak soon, xxx


----------



## Vixie

aww I can't believe I missed you, its typical. Hope to catch up with you soon  xxx


----------



## ninja

good evening ,

i is home :smilewinkgrin:, xxx


----------



## Vixie

hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  welcome back, did you have a nice time?


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  welcome back, did you have a nice time?


hello to you  LOL

yep really good thanks :smilewinkgrin:,

see you have some good news , 
anything happening or have i missed something somewhere hmy:

pleased to see you back , xx


----------



## Vixie

glad you had a good time, but you should have taken me with you lol 

looks like she may go tonight or maybe early tomorrow morning  she won't leave my side bless her


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> glad you had a good time, but you should have taken me with you lol
> 
> looks like she may go tonight or maybe early tomorrow morning  she won't leave my side bless her


LOL sorry didnt know till the saturday lunch time that i was going on the monday morning hmy:,

well i hope she goes tomorrow day time cos i should be about for most of it ,
evenings or overnight it not good at weekends hmy:, xx


----------



## master groomer

i hope everything went well


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi

Yes thank you everything went wonderfully; Molly's pup are now 17 weeks old and thriving 

Hey Ninja & CC; where are you guys???

MM


----------



## ninja

good evening MM , xx

im here as always, have nearly given up on the forum though as i have already said


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> good evening MM , xx
> 
> im here as always, have nearly given up on the forum though as i have already said


Hey Ninja how are you honey?? How's your weekend going?

Don't give up hun, we have lost too many 

~x~


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Hey Ninja how are you honey?? How's your weekend going?
> 
> Don't give up hun, we have lost too many
> 
> ~x~


worked today 

just seems pointless at the min  
and i really cant be arsed 

xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> worked today
> 
> just seems pointless at the min
> and i really cant be arsed
> 
> xxx


Oh come on Ninja, I will end up sitting here waffling on to myself.... we need the old gang back together and get back to what we do best......... laughing & taking the p*** out of each other.

I have Rocky (Angel) coming to stay tomorrow for the next week  4 Bouncing Boxers I am going to need you guys 

~x~


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Oh come on Ninja, I will end up sitting here waffling on to myself.... we need the old gang back together and get back to what we do best......... laughing & taking the p*** out of each other.
> 
> I have Rocky (Angel) coming to stay tomorrow for the next week  4 Bouncing Boxers I am going to need you guys
> 
> ~x~


LOL makes a change to me doing that hmy:
things just aint the same anymore on here 

you are gonna love that 
you wont have time to be on here :smilewinkgrin:

xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

How was I supposed to know you were back then Nutty Ninja :001_tt2::001_tt2:

So what did you have for tea??? Anything yummy

~x~


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> How was I supposed to know you were back then Nutty Ninja :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> So what did you have for tea??? Anything yummy
> 
> ~x~


what  you mean you didnt sense it :001_tt2:,

sea bass and salad , xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> what  you mean you didnt sense it :001_tt2:,
> 
> sea bass and salad , xxx


You love your fish hun don't you? I made a Pallea.

So are you glad to be back from you holiday, bet the dogs were pleased to see you

x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> You love your fish hun don't you? I made a Pallea.
> 
> So are you glad to be back from you holiday, bet the dogs were pleased to see you
> 
> x


sure do, i do a fish paella 

yep always am i hate leaving the dogs , 
we walked miles though but there was loads to see hmy:,
where is CC tonight 

xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> sure do, i do a fish paella
> 
> yep always am i hate leaving the dogs ,
> we walked miles though but there was loads to see hmy:,
> where is CC tonight
> 
> xxx


I don't know left a message on her wall, I can't get on msn so can't see if she is on there either, maybe she is having a night out; lucky her 

Was the trip a complete surprise?

~x~


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I don't know left a message on her wall, I can't get on msn so can't see if she is on there either, maybe she is having a night out; lucky her
> 
> Was the trip a complete surprise?
> 
> ~x~


she isnt showing on msn, neither is DD hmy:

found out saturday lunchtime that we had to leave here monday morning  so i guess that is a yes


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> she isnt showing on msn, neither is DD hmy:
> 
> found out saturday lunchtime that we had to leave here monday morning  so i guess that is a yes


I can't log on so can't see if she is there or not, I will phone her tomorrow we always chat on a Sunday 

It was so nice of your OH to do that, a very romantic gesture hun, lucky girl 

Did your Mum look after Jordan? Did he miss you?

~x~


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I can't log on so can't see if she is there or not, I will phone her tomorrow we always chat on a Sunday
> 
> It was so nice of your OH to do that, a very romantic gesture hun, lucky girl
> 
> Did your Mum look after Jordan? Did he miss you?
> 
> ~x~


last time i spoke to her was nearly 2 weeks ago to the hour LOL, well it nearer to midnight i think 

haha well i did it to him but he only had about 12 hours notice and we went to amsterdam, but he had nothing to sort out,

yep Jordon went to mum and dads, think he did miss me but not sure hmy:

xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> last time i spoke to her was nearly 2 weeks ago to the hour LOL, well it nearer to midnight i think
> 
> haha well i did it to him but he only had about 12 hours notice and we went to amsterdam, but he had nothing to sort out,
> 
> yep Jordon went to mum and dads, think he did miss me but not sure hmy:
> 
> xxx


Course he did hun!!! so what you got planned for tomorrow anything exciting? I've got to get ready for Roxy, it's going to be a mad house that's for sure, 2 pups I must be mad ut:ut:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Course he did hun!!! so what you got planned for tomorrow anything exciting? I've got to get ready for Roxy, it's going to be a mad house that's for sure, 2 pups I must be mad ut:ut:


dog training for me 

a mad house is a good house 

hmmm you are here talking to me hmy: 
so yep you are mad :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> dog training for me
> 
> a mad house is a good house
> 
> hmmm you are here talking to me hmy:
> so yep you are mad :001_tt2: :001_tt2:, xxx


pmsl.... you are nuts hun, meant in the nicest possible way :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Can you imagine what Tia & Rocky are going to be like, playing & chasing each other around; it's going to be fun  Well I always said I wanted 4 dogs, so it may give me an idea of what it would be like, I think I will split the walks though 2 & 2 might be a little easier

~x~


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> pmsl.... you are nuts hun, meant in the nicest possible way :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Can you imagine what Tia & Rocky are going to be like, playing & chasing each other around; it's going to be fun  Well I always said I wanted 4 dogs, so it may give me an idea of what it would be like, I think I will split the walks though 2 & 2 might be a little easier
> 
> ~x~


 see you have made me remove my 'sweet and sane' quote cos i aint sure its true anymore LOL 

i would love more dogs but really dont think its gonna happen with having our kira,
you are gonna have a whale of a time :001_tt2: 
although i do agree with a 2 and a 2 walk, the maddest with the quietest,

xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> see you have made me remove my 'sweet and sane' quote cos i aint sure its true anymore LOL
> 
> i would love more dogs but really dont think its gonna happen with having our kira,
> you are gonna have a whale of a time :001_tt2:
> although i do agree with a 2 and a 2 walk, the maddest with the quietest,
> 
> xxx


I was thinking about taking the 2 little ones out together and then Max & Molly then they can have a real tear around without the little ones, Molly always stays close to Tia so it may do her good to go out without her.

I am in the process of telling the other half that 3 is an odd number and we really should have 4; think I will have to keep working on it 

x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> I was thinking about taking the 2 little ones out together and then Max & Molly then they can have a real tear around without the little ones, Molly always stays close to Tia so it may do her good to go out without her.
> 
> I am in the process of telling the other half that 3 is an odd number and we really should have 4; think I will have to keep working on it
> 
> x


how is Max when out with Tia? 
you could always swap around who you take out with who,

my oh didnt get a choice when we got Kira LOL,
i had been and seen her and brought her home while he was at work :laugh:
but then its me that see's to them ,

xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> how is Max when out with Tia?
> you could always swap around who you take out with who,
> 
> my oh didnt get a choice when we got Kira LOL,
> i had been and seen her and brought her home while he was at work :laugh:
> but then its me that see's to them ,
> 
> xxx


It wouldn't be until next year any way Tia needs some time first then we will see, I think tomorrow night when it's bed time might be interesting with the 4 fo them 

So have you had a few tonight then hun?

~x~


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> It wouldn't be until next year any way Tia needs some time first then we will see, I think tomorrow night when it's bed time might be interesting with the 4 fo them
> 
> So have you had a few tonight then hun?
> 
> ~x~


you are gonna have loads of fun LOL 

why am i slurring my words ,

xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> you are gonna have loads of fun LOL
> 
> why am i slurring my words ,
> 
> xxx


pmsl, no you dime bar just wondering.... I am still abstaining although it's been a tricky one tonight really fancied one earlier but going to keep going - such an ANGEL :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Everyone has gone off to bed so it's just me & the dogs  is you OH still up?

xx


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> pmsl, no you dime bar just wondering.... I am still abstaining although it's been a tricky one tonight really fancied one earlier but going to keep going - such an ANGEL :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Everyone has gone off to bed so it's just me & the dogs  is you OH still up?
> 
> xx


LOL just wondered, have been drinking since about 7  ,
you and angel hmmmm 

nope all awake here, well the dogs have gone to bed, 
oh and son watching footie 

xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

ninja said:


> LOL just wondered, have been drinking since about 7  ,
> you and angel hmmmm
> 
> nope all awake here, well the dogs have gone to bed,
> oh and son watching footie
> 
> xxx


It's quite nice with them all tucked up in bed, peaceful, the dogs are asleep but still down here with me, Tia & Molly are snoring for England.

Drinking since 7 surprised you can even type lady :001_tt2::001_tt2:

Can't believe I am still up, I'm never up at this time 

~X~


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> It's quite nice with them all tucked up in bed, peaceful, the dogs are asleep but still down here with me, Tia & Molly are snoring for England.
> 
> Drinking since 7 surprised you can even type lady :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Can't believe I am still up, I'm never up at this time
> 
> ~X~


thats why i like week days, just me and the dogs once son has gone to bed  
although i was on fone to CC as oh and son went to bed the other week LOL

lol thats why i asked if i was slurring my words, 
so when you asked if i had had a few it made me laugh :laugh:

i did think i was way past your time hmy:
does that mean you are going then :smilewinkgrin:

xxx


----------



## Beloved

Heya everyone, hope youre all okies. Were doing okies sort of. . I will nip on sometimes to make sure your all okies .Keep well


----------



## crazycrest

Beloved said:


> Heya everyone, hope youre all okies. Were doing okies sort of. . I will nip on sometimes to make sure your all okies .Keep well


Hiya Beth, we are all ok thanks, wish there was something 
we could do for you all, but sending great big hugs xxx


----------



## Vixie

Beloved said:


> Heya everyone, hope youre all okies. Were doing okies sort of. . I will nip on sometimes to make sure your all okies .Keep well


Hi its lovely to see you here, and if you need anything there are loads of us here willing to help  xx


----------



## super9xman

welcome to the this great forum


----------



## Beloved

Vixie said:


> Hi its lovely to see you here, and if you need anything there are loads of us here willing to help  xx


Thankyou Vixie, but what i want no one can give me.  . Want pops an Sammy back


----------



## Beloved

super9xman said:


> welcome to the this great forum


Thankyou hun, but im not new , but thanks anyway ,very nice of you


----------



## melindas_tears

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's taken a while to pluck up the courage to actually post anything - so here goes....
> 
> I have 2 of the most wonderful, gorgeous Red Boxers - Max is 5 & half and Molly is 4 in June. They are both pedigree and KC registered. For the past 2 years I have thought long and hard about mating them, researching their pedigrees, getting the necessary health checks - to which the both scored wonderfully. Read everything I could.
> 
> On Molly's last heat, they did actually mate once and tied. Since that day I have been a nervous wreck; visiting my vet and watching Molly's every move. She is 45 days and was scanned yesterday and we saw 4 beautiful little pups; through my tears Although deep down I already knew my baby was going to be a mum.
> 
> I have ordered my whelping box & kit, read every book I can lay my hands on; Book of the Bitch being a godsend. I have changed her diet as advised and am trying to do everything I am supposed to.
> 
> I have read so much wonderful threads on here and am totally amazed at how nice & helpful people are too each other. I have so many questions and basically would love some friendly advice as I am becoming so nervous and just want to do right by my girl.
> 
> Molly's Mum x


Hello Molly's mum
I am fairly new here too and I have my own Molly who is due to have her litter soon.
Mel


----------



## Molly's Mum

So come on guys where are you??? I disappear for a few weeks and I can't find one of you 

MM ~x~


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> So come on guys where are you??? I disappear for a few weeks and I can't find one of you
> 
> MM ~x~


good evening MM 

long time no see , 
good to see you back though :thumbup1:, xx


----------



## jacquie sullivan

hi

try and your girl some raspberry leaf it should be in the book of the bitch prior to 
her whelping, it really helps


----------



## jacquie sullivan

hi i did send some info raspberry leaf evidently you can get it from dorwest herbs, they used to do fact sheet for expectant mums, hope you let us all know how many cigars allround


----------



## ad_1980

Molly's Mum said:


> So come on guys where are you??? I disappear for a few weeks and I can't find one of you
> 
> MM ~x~


wondered where you'd gone hope you're well.


----------



## Vixie

I'm here, I hope everyone is well, I am enjoying my time playing with the pups and very busy cleaning up behind them lol


----------



## stigDarley

Molly's Mum said:


> Thanks
> 
> There are 2 things I'm a little confused about; length of pregnancy and diet.
> I was 1st told 64 days then my vet said yesterday 63 and the book of the bitch says about 60??
> Also I have been giving Molly rice pudding everyday on top of her normal diet and am now considering changing her to puppy food - is that a good idea?
> 
> x


Skinners have a dog food called Superior which is designed for welping & pregger bitches. There puppy milk is also really good. If you feed there food and contact them they will send you puppy packs to send with the puppies! it's really good for the bitches I have a few customers on it! What is there normal diet?


----------



## sharstu

Hello Mollys mum!!

I have had boxers all my life (well, until I moved to a small flat in Dorset and started working full time) and they make the best pets dont they?!!

You sound like a wonderful lady and your pic is gorgeous! - im sure everything will be fine.........let us know how it all goes ........

all the best,

sharstu


----------



## Emma32

Hello there =]
I doubt you lot remember me, I think my last post on this thread was back on page 330-and-something :O
I'll have to have a good long read and find out what I've missed!
Hope you don't mind me popping back in 

Emma xx


----------



## Vixie

we havent used the thread for a while either, which is a shame, you are welcome to join in any time, welcome back how have you been?


----------



## Emma32

Aww, guess you guys are all busy with your various zoos 
I've been well, yourself? xx


----------



## Vixie

I think things in our home lives got in the way a bit lol hopefully we can all get back together on here soon

not too bad thank, busy as usual


----------



## Emma32

Yeah, I just had a very quick read through some of the last pages. I suppose if everyone gets a good chat every now and again it's not so bad though 
That's good to hear ^_^ It appears you have two new puppies since the last time I was here?


----------



## Vixie

one is a collie pup from a litter my girl Angel had last year, she is now in her new home the other is my GSD pup, shes a right little madam but lovely lol

Well I'm off to bed now hopefully we can catch up more tomorrow or the next time you are on night night  xx


----------



## Emma32

Aww bless. GSD's are my absoloute favourites! 
I'm heading off to now, have to work tomorrow of all days! :O
Night xx


----------



## bibbleyboo

HI - I am on day 60 with my Black Lab and she has had her normal walk up until today. Usually she would run around but over the last week or so she has just walked gently next to me and been fine .. 1st time for me too so I do understand all the questions - I was advised to change to Puppy food but then back to normal for the last week and vanilla ice cream during contractions.


----------



## Tanya1989

I have never changed back during the last week. I've kept mum on puppy food from 4-5 weeks pregnancy until she goes back to her pre pregnancy state, usually 12-15 weeks post whelping


----------



## Pug_D

Tanya1989 said:


> I have never changed back during the last week. I've kept mum on puppy food from 4-5 weeks pregnancy until she goes back to her pre pregnancy state, usually 12-15 weeks post whelping


What kind of food do you use?? Do you use the same food for the pups whan it comes to weaning?

Wet or dry?


----------



## Tanya1989

Dry for pregnant bitches. I normally feed raw, but I find it easier to calculate protein levels in kibble, and most puppy buyers don't like the idea of raw, so the pup i keep is started on puppy food thenchanges to raw when the others have gone to new homes. bit arse about face lol, but it has always worked better for me swapping puppies from kibble to raw, than raw to kibble.

Yeah, pregnant mum fed same that puppies are weaned on


----------



## archielee

Tanya1989 said:


> Dry for pregnant bitches. I normally feed raw, but I find it easier to calculate protein levels in kibble, and most puppy buyers don't like the idea of raw, so the pup i keep is started on puppy food thenchanges to raw when the others have gone to new homes. bit arse about face lol, but it has always worked better for me swapping puppies from kibble to raw, than raw to kibble.
> 
> Yeah, pregnant mum fed same that puppies are weaned on


What kibble do you use hun


----------



## Tanya1989

I quite like burns high energy lamb. I used to use orijen, but the price of it has shot up.


----------



## archielee

Tanya1989 said:


> I quite like burns high energy lamb. I used to use orijen, but the price of it has shot up.


My lot are on Arden grange, i did orijen for a bit but yes the price is too much now


----------



## Tanya1989

I know its extortionate


----------



## mollydolly01

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi & thanks Mollyismy world.
> 
> Great name Molly isn't it??


Hi, i am also a newbie to this site, my girl is due in 3 weeks and guess what her name is, MOLLY.


----------



## lynguistic

ok so i just read about 500 pages, I'm really touched by all of this, god bless you mm and molly, your babies are gorgeous


----------



## Haley

Hi, crikey, I bet you are so pleased that you posted your story, you have had loads of comments, that's great. 

I don't know much about breeding etc but just wanted to say hi really. 

Isn't this a great forum, everyone is great :thumbup:


----------



## HollyM

Haley said:


> Hi, crikey, I bet you are so pleased that you posted your story, you have had loads of comments, that's great.
> 
> I don't know much about breeding etc but just wanted to say hi really.
> 
> Isn't this a great forum, everyone is great :thumbup:


Sooooooo true. So glad i joined up, but i'm a total pf addict now..........i get nothing done anymore!!!:lol:


----------



## mummyxofx2

hey.... im also new to this site im my girl is due tomorrow it is here 63rd day and still no signs of the wonderful puppies ... i have found everyone here are very nice and will give you great advice i have not been once lectured for breeding my female cross breed as i have on many other forums and australian ones to as im form the land of oz lol everyone has been very nice here not 1 person has discriminated me for not being a registered breeder or as the people on the other forum called me a BYB i am doing everything right by my girl and the puppies ... love ur gorgeous girl btw xx cant wait to see her puppies


----------



## mummyxofx2

well i ust went and had a look and they are absolutly gorgeous congrats and you did a fantastic ob xxx


----------



## sjs

Hi, Molly's Mum!
Yes, I too have been reading this forum for quite a while before I actually registered and posted (quite a shy person myself). Book of the Bitch really is a good read, I've had a copy of it for quite a while. Good luck, and keep us updated!


----------



## Vixie

sjs said:


> Hi, Molly's Mum!
> Yes, I too have been reading this forum for quite a while before I actually registered and posted (quite a shy person myself). Book of the Bitch really is a good read, I've had a copy of it for quite a while. Good luck, and keep us updated!


hi, this is and old (but great thread :thumbup Molly has had the pups and they have been re-homed apart from 1 in which she kept, there are pictures of the pups growing up dotted throughout the thread if you fancy a nose through one day


----------



## pon

Wow, exciting times ahead for you - not to mention tiring!!! When I had a litter i spent hours and hours just watching them ... a true miracle


----------



## cleosmoky

Hi my dog had pups 6 months ago 1st litter. shes a spaniel so loves lots of running in fields, she was on normal walks up to about the last week when she herself decided she had to slow down! I also have daddy too and i dont think he realises to this day the pups are his babies lol. He wouldn';t go near them for about 4 weeks and she wouldn't let him near them! I fed puppy food to her from about 6 weeks into her pregnancy and she gave birth at 62 days. Terrifying experience but soo rewarding.

Good luck

xx


----------



## Stephen&Dogs

Welcome to the forum. im new to


----------



## swarthy

Edited - as I clearly didn't realise how long the thread was


----------



## Devil-Dogz

swarthy said:


> Edited - as I clearly didn't realise how long the thread was


haha - This was one of the best ever threads on this forum. COME BACK SOON MM - Bet she doesnt even know I am back :lol:


----------



## shazalhasa

yes come back MM  
I really enjoyed reading this thread and MM was a great help to me when we had our first litter


----------



## archiebaby

i remember this thread  isnt it surprising and sad how many members are no longer on here anymore


----------



## Henstan

Hi and welcome to the forum :thumbup:


----------



## pon

hi - having a litter is so exciting but it's also a big comitment so don't apologise for asking questions - you clearly want to do the right thing - that's good!!! I've only had one litter so i'm no expert but my bitch was active right up to the day before whelping.... I'd say be guided by your baby, she'll let you know how much is enough. on the rice pudding front - i fed her that as a treat - she loved it. good luck with your puppies :thumbup:


----------



## marjie 60

hello, im a new to and i no what u mean ,about posting anything.IM not a breeder just the mum of Bonnie my cocker spaniel but u sound t me you will b fine a caring loving mum,you r braver than me,i had bonnie spade could not face the thought of all that worry.I will follow her pregnancy with interest please let us all no how she is doing (and you of coarse)


----------



## Tanya1989

marjie 60 said:


> hello, im a new to and i no what u mean ,about posting anything.IM not a breeder just the mum of Bonnie my cocker spaniel but u sound t me you will b fine a caring loving mum,you r braver than me,i had bonnie spade could not face the thought of all that worry.I will follow her pregnancy with interest please let us all no how she is doing (and you of coarse)


This is a very old thread and the puppies were born


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Wish MM would come back  this thread was amazing, and shes due another visit to CC land!


----------



## ukdave

You don't really need courage to post much, feel at ease here.


----------



## SpringerHusky

CatPatrol said:


> You don't really need courage to post much, feel at ease here.


This thread is a fair bit in age, MM dosen't come anymore 

This was made 24-05-2009

I agree there's many members I wish would come back.


----------



## KeithMorrell

Devil-Dogz said:


> Wish MM would come back  this thread was amazing, and shes due another visit to CC land!


Excuse my stupidity ...whats CC Land ......do we have a glossary on here


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

KeithMorrell said:


> Excuse my stupidity ...whats CC Land ......do we have a glossary on here


Just look at DD's (devildogz) siggy for the answer, CC = Chinese Crested 

Edited to add, b*gga, her siggy's disappeared :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Just look at DD's (devildogz) siggy for the answer, CC = Chinese Crested
> 
> Edited to add, b*gga, her siggy's disappeared :lol:


haha I have taken it out 

CC Land - Chinese Crested Land aka our home  MM visited us after her puppies flew the nest - what a wonderful lady she is


----------



## chrisd

why would you be nervous posting on here? Everyones so friendly there's nothing to be afraid of!


----------



## ukdave

Agreed ^ :smile5:


----------



## sandieann

I too would agree.....er what was the question???? joking


----------



## SharonM

billyboysmammy said:


> I'm not a breeder, so i'm not really qualified to comment but:
> 
> a dogs pregnancy can last from 60-65 days i think, with 63 being the average.
> 
> No idea about the rice pudding, but i know its reccomended to switch to a good quality puppy diet whilst pregnant. HTH xx
> 
> edit: she's gorgeous


I wish somebody told my bitch that , she whelped today day 67/65, she was booked in for a c-section tomorrow, thankfully she decided against that and whelped naturally.


----------



## waggy Tailz

Sounds to me your doing and asking all the right things! Well done, and it will all be worth it!


----------



## OnaVincenzo

Hello all - I'm a new poster on this here messageboard so I believe I ought to tell you a bit about myself. Er, I'm 20 years of age, male, and I read oriental studies in my uni. I truly hope chatting with all you older members! Bye x


----------



## AntoneMyrtay

Hi all, I am a fresh poster on this message board therefore I reckon I ought to give a couple details about myself. First off, I'm 20 years old, a guy, plus I study french at my university. I definitely look forward conversing with you people... Arrivederci for now!


----------



## SpringerHusky

AntoneMyrtay said:


> Hi all, I am a fresh poster on this message board therefore I reckon I ought to give a couple details about myself. First off, I'm 20 years old, a guy, plus I study french at my university. I definitely look forward conversing with you people... Arrivederci for now!


Forget your password for below?



OnaVincenzo said:


> Hello all - I'm a new poster on this here messageboard so I believe I ought to tell you a bit about myself. Er, I'm 20 years of age, male, and I read oriental studies in my uni. I truly hope chatting with all you older members! Bye x


----------



## Waterlily

SpringerHusky said:


> Forget your password for below?


hahaha nearly choked on my cheese


----------



## Waterlily

oh **** its a yr old...............................nvm


----------



## WhippetyAmey

Welcome 

I'm new, but already finding everyone here lovely

X


----------



## earwen

Hi. Welcome to the forums. I don't have the answers to your questions but I just wanted to say Hi to another boxer owner. Hope you don't mind. I also have a gorgeous red boxer called Stan. They are the best dogs in the world and I wish you luck with the puppies when they arrive. Sounds like you are really looking after Mum. Please put some photo's on here when they do arrive I would love to see them and I'm sure others would too. xx


----------



## Firedog

This thread is over 3 years old.


----------



## BayleyAngels

Hi

I am soo excited for you, we have occasional litters and I absolutly love it !

It sounds as though you are doing everything to prepare so it is wonderful to see someone takingit seriously. We also stud a boy out and often we turn people away and tell them to do a bit more homework. 

Puppy food is definately advisable the last 3 weeks

Another good suggestion is have alook at you tube for some clips of pups being born... will help tyou get an idea of what to expect. 

A word of caution though, most are american and I woldnt recommend all of the practices you see, but its nice just to see the pups pop out.. I often watch them for a quick fix :0) 

The miracle of birth in your home is amazing

Good luck, enjoy and I look forward to seeing some pics :0)


----------

